# Beautiful



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi y'all
We have a very successful thread for funny pictures. 
We have a few for hot andor underdressed people. 
We have a Badass Vids thread. 
We have Ganjames' Rumblr thread.
I want to try something different, and start a thread for beautiful or heartwarming or just plain cool things ... pics you're glad to have seen. 

Now as the first rule of T&T is "no rules", I would present this as a request please: nothing ugly or mean or questionable or the wrong kind of stupid. Please. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2012)

also, FIRST!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)

The Rainbow Man: During my daily assignments as a local press photographer, I need to find an interesting images to improve my own photography skills. As I saw this beautiful colorful building, which is a hotel in the middle of Kuala Lumpur, a man suddenly appeared and looked out. Without wasting time, I grabbed my camera and waited for the right moment. (Photo by Ahmad Izzrafiq Alias/National Geographic Traveler Photo Contest)



Fly by: This photo was taken on the ice near Arctic Bay last month. As far as we know, it is the highest latitude passenger flight on a hot air balloon ever. It was quite the sight to see a hot air balloon fly between the iceberg columns  it is one iceberg but looks like two. (Photo by Michelle Valberg/National Geographic Traveler Photo Contest)



Sunrise on Palouse Hills: The sun's first rays warm the rolling hills of the Palouse Country in Eastern Washington. (Photo by Randall Roberts/National Geographic Traveler Photo Contest)



Dragon Wave: This photo was taken from the rocks at Ke'e beach, as a wave formed into the shape of a dragon. (Photo by Lace Andersen/National Geographic Traveler Photo Contest)



Blizka: The Buzludzha Monument on a 1,441-meter-high peak was built by the Bulgarian communist regime to commemorate events in 1891 when the socialists led by Dimitar Blagoev assembled secretly in the area to form an organized socialist movement. It was opened in 1981. No longer maintained by the Bulgarian government, it has fallen into disuse. Approaching and visiting the building in the middle of winter was a real adventure. (Photo by Thomas Jorion/National Geographic Traveler Photo Contest)

This one puts me in mind of the climax of "Close Encounters". cn


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)

I love this pic of a fish called a Marbled Stargazer. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 27, 2012)

5 Starred.. Good job, neer.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, Heph! Of course, this thread is for stories too ... cn


----------



## srh88 (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 27, 2012)

This is one of the most beautiful videos I have ever seen. Yes, CN it is a Christian vid but the beauty on the screen is simply scintillating. It makes me just want to inhale and drink deeply everything that the world has to offer. The photography is top shelf. Just give it a chance. 

[video=youtube;xv19yFIVzS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv19yFIVzS8[/video]


Just found out the video is from the BBC.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 27, 2012)

My pictures;
1. Horses near where I grew up
2. Red mario looking mushroom from the woods where I grew up
3. Pink wild flower


----------



## Dr Kynes (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 27, 2012)

1)Cool beach plant in California (2) Horses near where I grew up (3) Sunset


----------



## BigNate (Oct 27, 2012)

Jus a pic I took with my old iphone. I want a awsome camera so badddddd.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2012)

i think this is the perfect thread for a picture of my cock. or penis.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 27, 2012)

Monument Valley at Sunset. 







Bisti Badlands.







Canyon De Chelly. (Spider Rock - the place where Spider Grandmother lives and taught the Diné how to weave)







Deities by Tony Abeyta.


----------



## lokie (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## marc88101 (Oct 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i think this is the perfect thread for a picture of my cock. or penis.


Hopefully you have a really good zoom lens...


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 27, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> Hopefully you have a really good zoom lens...


No worries. He has a macro setting on the camera.


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> No worries. He has a macro setting on the camera.


Hahahahahahhahah


----------



## be ez (Oct 27, 2012)

My addition


----------



## BigNate (Oct 27, 2012)

A secret pond at a secret location known by few. Big Bass.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> This is one of the most beautiful videos I have ever seen. Yes, CN it is a Christian vid but the beauty on the screen is simply scintillating. It makes me just want to inhale and drink deeply everything that the world has to offer. The photography is top shelf. Just give it a chance.
> 
> [video=youtube;xv19yFIVzS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv19yFIVzS8[/video]
> 
> ...


awwww polarbabies! I agree, WW ... the cinematography is breathtaking. You've nailed the (hoped-for) spirit of this thread. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess mine was the wrong kind of stupid.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I guess mine was the wrong kind of stupid.


Such an unbeautiful sentiment, and so unearned. Hold your head high and wear a deserved smile. 

I do have a question about Sunset at Monument Valley. The pic looks wrong somehow ... the light&shadow on the rocks doesn't correspond to the sun's placement. Can you tell me what was up with that? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Such an unbeautiful sentiment, and so unearned. Hold your head high and wear a deserved smile.
> 
> I do have a question about Sunset at Monument Valley. The pic looks wrong somehow ... the light&shadow on the rocks doesn't correspond to the sun's placement. Can you tell me what was up with that? cn


I'm thinking photoshop was involved. Not my picture so I couldn't tell you exactly.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 27, 2012)

When I was in Deep China, the only thing on tv in English (partly) was a special called _Human Planet_. It was Beautiful. A few shots from the special.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm thinking photoshop was involved. Not my picture so I couldn't tell you exactly.


Lol; I'm so used to your pictures being "yours". 

Neo, I hope i can get Human Planet from Netflix. cn


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 27, 2012)

I took this during a walk at the lake.

I took this while I was waiting for my fiancee to come outside. Looked up and thought it was beautiful so I took a pic with my Iphone.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 27, 2012)

I took this at a bonfire one night with my IPhone and after looking at it I seen a dogs face in the fire. I turned the pic so it was easier to recognize. 

Another IPhone pic of some valentines day roses.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2012)

awesome stuff all of you ... thank you. cn


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2012)

View attachment 2389015View attachment 2389016View attachment 2389017View attachment 2389018View attachment 2389019 ,3.......................


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Dat smile!


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2012)

BHAHAHHAHAHAHHA omfg i hate you


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 28, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


This one made my heart ache.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 28, 2012)

from my mothers back porch! true story!ive gone to jail advocating (aggressively) for an abused dog and puppies.


piece of mind and tranquility!,


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> This one made my heart ache.


I had a feeling it would.

To think, that man put that on his headstone. Goes to show how much love meant to him. _That _is absolutely beautiful.


I just saw _Cloud Atlas_, and there's a homosexual relationship just as beautiful, brilliant acting. 

I was sitting next to my dad who represents the earlier, more intolerant generations, and he was grumbling the whole time they showed affection, which only made it more powerful to me. 

I'm glad homosexuals are being incorporated into normal society, by the time he's gone, you guys will enjoy the same things I do. Those that oppose it will be shunned into the outer reaches of our society, like racists are today. 
_
THAT_ *is beautiful*.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 28, 2012)

It's very faint as I took this pic with my iPhone, but if you look close, double rainbow!










Cool fact, the second (top) rainbow is inverted. On the first, brighter rainbow red is on top, but on the second less bright rainbow red is on the bottom. Also you can note the "alexanders band" or the phenomenon where it is darkest in between the two raibows due to how light is refracted in water drops. Natural beauty at its best! Rainbow science kicks ass!


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 28, 2012)

ayo peyote,go over all of my post I did today,and see if I spelled everything correctly.Thanks


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 28, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> ayo peyote,go over all of my post I did today,and see if I spelled everything correctly.Thanks


*posts (sorry, couldn't resist. I blame Jose Cuervo. Bastard.)


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 28, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> *posts (sorry, couldn't resist. I blame Jose Cuervo. Bastard.)


Yes!! a 95


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 28, 2012)

.....................


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 28, 2012)

How do I make pictures appear large and not thumbnails? (from saved computer preferably)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 28, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> How do I make pictures appear large and not thumbnails? (from saved computer preferably)


Click "Go Advanced" at the bottom right of this box. 
Then click on this icon:

After the dialog box pops up, go to my computer, select the file you want. 
After selecting file and it appears in message box, double click on the photo and select large or full size.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks +rep


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 28, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Thanks +rep


You're welcome. And thanks.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 28, 2012)

1.Simple picture that turned out good 2.Very smelly bush/tree 3. Trails where I grew up


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I love this pic of a fish called a Marbled Stargazer. cn


I haven't been diving since shoulder and knee surgery two years ago, damn I miss it. What type of housing do you use?


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 28, 2012)

I used to dance and I love the liquid kiss below.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 28, 2012)

This is a rare photo of three brothers working together for a common goal, truly a thing of beauty!


----------



## jtprin (Oct 28, 2012)

Off-topic, but Winter, why is that your quote? (Considering he's claimed he never said it and there is no evidence to suggest he did lol)


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 28, 2012)

jtprin said:


> Off-topic, but Winter, why is that your quote? (Considering he's claimed he never said it and there is no evidence to suggest he did lol)


Because I don't fact check my signature I just thought it was funny. Strange I was just getting around to changing it again, I change it from time to time. Hope you like the new one better.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> I haven't been diving since shoulder and knee surgery two years ago, damn I miss it. What type of housing do you use?


Rented.  (Not my pic. Wish that it were. I've scuba -dived once and snorkeled twice. Each time, it was magical.) cn


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Oct 28, 2012)

Pics I took on vacation in Oscoda, MI last summer.




























And of course marijuana is always nice to look at.


----------



## beardo (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## tumorhead (Oct 28, 2012)

As a kid, in belize catching bait with my sein net:  


These are some game prototypes for android OS I made, 3d models made in blender, games built in Unity game engine:  Bottom is a pig riding game, above is an RPG, above is a village in rpg, above is warrior fighting undead in a horror game I made, above that is a silly pig farting platformer game prototype I made.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## BigNate (Oct 28, 2012)

Fort pickens at Pensacola Beach.

Fresh hot sun beaming of the whitest beaches in the world is the glowing Im pretty sure.


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2012)

I would give my left nut for a fortress of solitude similar to this.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Oct 28, 2012)

What strain is that uncle pirate?... It's beautiful..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sry for the long post..

Beautiful art up next..


----------



## BigNate (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow awsome post! Just changed my desktop background haha.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Uncle Pirate (Oct 28, 2012)

Ganjapussy said:


> What strain is that uncle pirate?... It's beautiful..


The first couple are Skywalker Kush, the last couple are Lemon Diesel from Emerald Triangle.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 28, 2012)

Wild mushroom pictures, all within the same square 1-2 miles


----------



## lycanhall (Oct 28, 2012)

dinner time for spike the green anaconda


----------



## sunni (Oct 28, 2012)

oh my god.......that is too much for me...


----------



## RightyMcquick (Oct 28, 2012)

all in a weekend camping trip to eighth lake in the adirondacks. these were all taken on a small island.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 28, 2012)

BigNate said:


> Fort pickens at Pensacola Beach.
> 
> Fresh hot sun beaming of the whitest beaches in the world is the glowing Im pretty sure.


I lived in P'cola in '86. I loved it there. I thought hurricane Ivan took out Fort Collins? Guess not...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2012)

beauty, it's in the eye of the beholder


----------



## BigNate (Oct 28, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I lived in P'cola in '86. I loved it there. I thought hurricane Ivan took out Fort Collins? Guess not...


Dont know about Fort Collins. I know most of them have been closed down since Ivan but Fort Pickens recently opened back up so we had to make a trip out there. Amazing drive down the beach to here also. I love it here. Haha.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 28, 2012)

Some pics I found and thought are cool,funny, and sexy


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 28, 2012)

Tried making them large,couldn't do it,I'll figure it out sooner or later.peace


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 28, 2012)

More pics I have taken. 
Was at the lake fishing and I made this and sent it to my fiancee. 

Sunset at the lake.

Some sort of purple flower I came across.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2012)

Cool sea beasts. cn


The Psychedelic Frogfish (it's really called that). 






The Barreleye. It looks like a cross between a fish and a Viet Nam-era helicopter troopship. The eyes are looking straight up. The doodads up front are not eyes. 






The Piglet Squid swims upside down.







And who wouldn't want a pet Giant Isopod? Basically a large pillbug (woodlouse). 







Deep-sea tunicates looking like a critically-acclaimed sculpture installation.







These hatchetfish look like the theater masks if Dory (Finding Nemo) operated a stage ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> These hatchetfish look like the theater masks if Dory (Finding Nemo) operated a stage ...


That would make a nice addition in my hallway!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 29, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> ayo peyote,go over all of my post I did today,and see if I spelled everything correctly.Thanks


It appears someone else has corrected your grammatical errors for me already. So unless you have a contribution to this thread, I suggest you not troll me and move along.





Made a new batch of hot sauce today, it smells even more beautiful than it looks!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 29, 2012)

What's more beautiful than bacon?








A bacon weave.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 29, 2012)

^ straight up wisdom.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Oct 29, 2012)

A bacon clock.












PeyoteReligion said:


> What's more beautiful than bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

Uncle Pirate said:


> A bacon clock.



ew is that mustard on bacon? ...gross.


----------



## greenswag (Oct 29, 2012)

So many gorgeous pictures in this thread, there are no smilies or emotes on the interwebs to show how it makes me feel, keep posting everyone


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 29, 2012)

sunni said:


> ew is that mustard on bacon? ...gross.


Gotta be cheese. Who would put mustard on bacon?


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Oct 29, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> Gotta be cheese. Who would put mustard on bacon?


Homer Simpson


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2012)

Plus rep Carne! Been trying for a while to get you back for getting my girl for me  But this you deserve just for you  Me being part Cherokee and all. Beautiful.



Carne Seca said:


>


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 29, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> Gotta be cheese. Who would put mustard on bacon?


There's always mustard and bacon on my Whataburger.If you've never had a Whataburger or don't know...................well I don't know what to say about that........bless your hearts.idk....lol......hungry now damn it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2012)

frankenstorm


----------



## MrFrance (Oct 29, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> frankenstorm
> View attachment 2390956



look at your creation. Yes I'm MrFrance


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 30, 2012)

BigNate said:


> Dont know about Fort Collins. I know most of them have been closed down since Ivan but Fort Pickens recently opened back up so we had to make a trip out there. Amazing drive down the beach to here also. I love it here. Haha.


Stoned, I meant Fort Pickens.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 30, 2012)

Johnny Cash 1968


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;FG0fTKAqZ5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG0fTKAqZ5g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;ejbNVWES4LI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejbNVWES4LI[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Oct 30, 2012)

She liked white sweaters.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Johnny Cash 1968


I like the painting in the background


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2012)

The first is a double rainbow. The rest are pics my son sent me from back east. A fat ass toad/frog about 10 to 12 inches big. A really cool looking circular garden, and a wolf spider. It is as big as my son's hand from thumb to pinky.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 30, 2012)

fumble said:


> The first is a double rainbow. The rest are pics my son sent me from back east. A fat ass toad/frog about 10 to 12 inches big. A really cool looking circular garden, and a wolf spider. It is as big as my son's hand from thumb to pinky.


I was cool with it right up to the spider.


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2012)

lol...shoulda seen my face when he told me how big it actually was in size reference to the pic in my phone! Here is some of my mother's beautiful artwork.


...doesn't that one in front remind you of someone?

...love my KT


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 30, 2012)

I was on some radial blur kick for a while:  (first 2 are oregon, horses are at my aunts farm)

Oregon:   Eastern WA:  I love Seattle:


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2012)

How do you get the blur and sun rays?


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 30, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> How do you get the blur and sun rays?


A fifth of jack and a couple blunts.


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 30, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> How do you get the blur and sun rays?


In photoshop messing around with filters>distort>twirl then blend it over the original at low transparency in several layers, using overlay and screen layer options from the drop down menu at like 10-15% opacity tweaking a little at a time. 

The sun rays (starburst) are shot on the camera, f20-f24 will give the "starburst" sunlight effect. Here's another that wasn't as good, just using f20 and waiting for the sun to come up: 
 <-- is about 30 minutes east of portland along the columbia river. Nearby-> 

This one  I cut off the starburst in the left top corner, woulda been pretty good if I'd just turned an inch to the left...



That old car in color at my aunts farm:


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok cool man. I was mainly wondering if there was a camera trick I could use out of that, and you explained it. 
+ rep


----------



## fumble (Oct 31, 2012)

This is the other side of the art in the picture above of my mother's art. If anyone lives in or near the Crescent City CA area, you have probably seen her work. She was a neat lady 

...I'm not sure which one's they are, but the Light Houses are actual ones from the area up there. The scenery focal points are too.


----------



## Po boy (Oct 31, 2012)

tumorhead said:


> I was on some radial blur kick for a while: View attachment 2392501View attachment 2392502View attachment 2392503 (first 2 are oregon, horses are at my aunts farm)
> 
> Oregon: View attachment 2392504 View attachment 2392513 Eastern WA: View attachment 2392518 I love Seattle:View attachment 2392519


really nice photos!!


----------



## tumorhead (Nov 1, 2012)

The outdoorsman asked what camera I have. 

I just have a canon 40d I've had for 4-5 years. The problem for me is I don't have any good lenses. The most expensive ones I have are in the $300 range, which isn't shit, and the glass is probably more important than the camera body. 
Inside grow tent a few years ago, smoke is added in photoshop: 

My real passion now isn't photography but making games, it's more fun than playing them: 

[video=youtube;TK63CRQuGHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK63CRQuGHUfeature=player_detailpage;noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 1, 2012)

http://imgur.com/

Use this to post pics, it's much better.






















Copy the BBC code and paste it in the post box, it should begin with an tag.

Pics show up big in the thread[/COLOR]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2012)

ewwwww software? on a Beautiful thread? Aiee. Do not want!! cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeez...may I just say right here, right now, that I will probably just LIKE every damn post in this entire thread. OK. I wont hit the button any more. lol


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2012)

................


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2012)

Look at those oars! But for the red plastic cooler, that looks like a Revolutionary War re-enactment. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2012)

You do have an active imagination.


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2012)

The question is, is it a healthy imagination??????


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> The question is, is it a healthy imagination??????


I fear that you know better. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2012)

My son is working out in that to restore power to the people across the Shickshinny valley  Tree climber for Asplundh.


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2012)

meh...so I wont hit the button _anymore_


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 1, 2012)

I miss diving !

[video=youtube;MHEYiZsBqeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHEYiZsBqeg[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;ekpmCV5ZZU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ekpmCV5ZZU8[/video]

This site, hugefloods.com, has the most sublime photos of the Channeled Scablands, a region whose natural beauty I adore, and their creation story. I recommend y'all tiptoe through. The video is a slideshow of the "other" great flood-creating lake, Lake Bonneville, whose shrunken remnant is the Great Salt Lake. cn

Drumheller Channels. 





A glacial erratic (ice-rafted boulder). 





A kolk (flood vortex) carved this "feed Calcutta" - sized pothole. 


















I have seen Dry Falls. The word "awesome" gets overused, and I am not without guilt, but it applies without qualification. Imo.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 2, 2012)

On a walk in the neighborhood ravine I used to play in as a kid. This tree's trunk bends at 90 degrees, I thought that was pretty cool so I snapped a pic back in summer:


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2012)

I love this. "As above, so below." cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 3, 2012)

The twins of a deranged serial murderer grew up. One got heavy into drinking, drugs and basically being a social miscreant, culminating in finally murdering a guy over some petty reason. The other twin made his way through school, earning a degree, and running a small business that flourished. Two guys. The same genetic make up. They asked both, one from his office desk, the other through the glass of a prison visiting room, Why do you think you turned out the way you did?

They both responded with basically the same answer,

Look at my father, what else was I supposed to do?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## akgrown (Nov 9, 2012)

View attachment 2403921ten characters


----------



## akgrown (Nov 9, 2012)

View attachment 2403924here is another one although some might not find it as beautiful as i do


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 9, 2012)

Some of us do. No worries. Someday you need to come to New Mexico and fish Quality Waters below Navajo Dam. Not only is the fishing amazing but the vistas will take your breath away.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2012)

One of the classiest critters on this earth.


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2012)

dammit...see there I go, just liking everything again. Carne, that first pic is ah-mazing. Is it real or an artist's rendering? Ak, though I love to fish, and would love to cook it, eating it is another story. Your pic is beautiful however  GWN...love those animals too, but they give me a headache watching them battle lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2012)

fumble said:


> GWN...love those animals too, but they give me a headache watching them battle lol


The original "Head-banger".


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 9, 2012)

fumble said:


> dammit...see there I go, just liking everything again. _*Carne, that first pic is ah-mazing. Is it real or an artist's rendering?*_ Ak, though I love to fish, and would love to cook it, eating it is another story. Your pic is beautiful however  GWN...love those animals too, but they give me a headache watching them battle lol


Nope it's real.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Nope it's real.


You minx. cn


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2012)

well I would love to poke some smot along that walk


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2012)

Carne's teasing you. One can see the Photoshop seams in that pic. cn


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2012)

??????????


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2012)

fumble said:


> ??????????


Look below the stairway. Notice how everything, incl. the leaves on the path, are mirrored. cn


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks 'neer...I had to get my glasses, clean them, put them on, and I still can't see it! lol...is it real? lololol

I love your pic above...the one with the tree sitting upon the building. the root to the right looks like an elder Asian man gazing up at himself.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 9, 2012)

here is a pic of my favorite glacier rides


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool pic slowbus. Looks mighty cold lol.


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2012)

Well Hole Lee Shit! It took me a bit, but I see it now  I would still walk down that path pokin smot


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2012)

So pretty. Saw the lights in Pa once. On Halloween.

**nothing like that though


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2012)

Mostly molluscs ... and a flight of Jovians. cn


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2012)

first one...fave


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2012)

There's something very endearing about this pic to me. Those two sharks look like favorite slippers by the bedside ... cn


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 9, 2012)

Since we are on the topic of ocean creatures..

Its an ocean at the bottom of the ocean. watched this high blew my mind. Not sure if this video is the same as what i watched. But they tried to take the ROV below the second ocean but it couldn't. The liquid was to dense.

[video=youtube;KzUEr7uMnXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=KzUEr7uMnXU[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2012)

That came from my favorite episode of Blue Planet. The deep-ocean ostracod delighted me. My daughter called him Mr. Chickpea. cn


----------



## slowbus (Nov 9, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


>


hey did you take those photos? I can never get them to come out.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 9, 2012)

slowbus said:


> hey did you take those photos? I can never get them to come out.


no these are from the internet.

What do you mean get them to come out.

If you are talking photography they have these set on tripods at night with exposures very long. since the light is low they need to leave the lens open for a long time to get an image that is not dark. this means that if they move it will cause a blur which is why the have them on a tripod.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 9, 2012)

hmm forgot i took some picture I can share. Image may be a littly crappy i had to compress to post


----------



## slowbus (Nov 9, 2012)

the middle picture looks just like the view from my back yard


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 9, 2012)

slowbus said:


> the middle picture looks just like the view from my back yard


....jk


----------



## slowbus (Nov 9, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> ....jk



are you passed out drunk in MY bushes?Not kidding in your location are ya?


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Hi y'all
> We have a very successful thread for funny pictures.
> We have a few for hot andor underdressed people.
> We have a Badass Vids thread.
> ...




Here's mine......


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Stunning!





Science!





My sentiments, exactly!











Beautiful creature





Science!










Diogenes meets Alexander the Great and, after asked if he wanted anything; "Thereupon many statesmen and philosophers came to Alexander with their congratulations, and he expected that Diogenes of Sinope also, who was tarrying in Corinth, would do likewise. But since that philosopher took not the slightest notice of Alexander, and continued to enjoy his leisure in the suburb Craneion, Alexander went in person to see him; and he found him lying in the sun. Diogenes raised himself up a little when he saw so many people coming towards him, and fixed his eyes upon Alexander. And when that monarch addressed him with greetings, and asked if he wanted anything, "Yes," said Diogenes, "stand a little out of my sun." It is said that Alexander was so struck by this, and admired so much the haughtiness and grandeur of the man who had nothing but scorn for him, that he said to his followers, who were laughing and jesting about the philosopher as they went away, "But truly, if I were not Alexander, I would be Diogenes."










Majestic





Pure JOY!










WEEEET!


----------



## Canna Sylvan (Nov 10, 2012)

Bear,
I suggest the movie Baraka.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;D4nQB3V10i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4nQB3V10i8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2012)

Billy ... Joel? here?? cn


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 2406735View attachment 2406736 hot damn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2012)

And now with the hotties, despite my pleas. This was such a nice thread. cn


----------



## fumble (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh thank you so much sunni lol...my eyes are pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Billy ... Joel? here?? cn


<thinks it's a beautiful song ::kicks rock and walks away::


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2012)

i honestly keep looking at the guys pciture thinking the fire extinguisher will not be there next timei i look LOL


----------



## neosapien (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2012)

neosapien said:


>


 Yours, Neo? cn


----------



## fumble (Nov 11, 2012)

I keep hoping anyway 



sunni said:


> i honestly keep looking at the guys pciture thinking the fire extinguisher will not be there next timei i look LOL


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 11, 2012)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2406735View attachment 2406736 hot damn


I hope he's a grower and not a show'er. Other wise his partner is going to be spelling r-u-n three times.


----------



## fumble (Nov 11, 2012)

good one carne, but still, hot damn!


----------



## slowbus (Nov 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I hope he's a grower and not a show'er. Other wise his partner is going to be spelling r-u-n three times.


I don't get it.....


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 11, 2012)

slowbus said:


> I don't get it.....



I'll tell you when you're older.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 12, 2012)

um, I'm like almost 40 just so ya know.I might not get much older.Are you gonna keep me in suspense?


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 12, 2012)

slowbus said:


> um, I'm like almost 40 just so ya know.I might not get much older.Are you gonna keep me in suspense?


My apologies, sir. Try spelling the word "run" three times. It sounds like a sentence. Pay attention while you're saying the letters.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2012)

This chick (Nadine Velazquez), full frontal, in the movie I saw tonight (Flight) with Denzel. Holy fuck! Talk about jaw dropping, this chick is flawless. Ass, tits, face, bush, I've seen the promised land. 

A chick that makes me question atheism! Perfect!


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 12, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> A chick that makes me question atheism! Perfect!


Or appreciate the miracle that is Evolution.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 12, 2012)

If that's the case, the buck stops there. She is PEEEEERFECT! 

[youtube]Xrnz8w7bp-8#t=35s[/youtube]

:35 seconds


----------



## neosapien (Nov 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Yours, Neo? cn


Naw, just something I thought was awesome. Ours were all very...ordinary.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2012)

*Attempts to re-route traffic in thread*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 12, 2012)

It is amazing how much beauty we see in nature.


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Nov 12, 2012)

VILEPLUME said:


> It is amazing how much beauty we see in nature.


Took this nature shot today.


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2012)

Those are beautiful GWN...your own?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2012)

fumble said:


> Those are beautiful GWN...your own?


Sadly no, I am a persistent plagiarizer.
But I do recognize beauty in others work.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)

Pad, *please stop* already with the honeys. I put specific language in the opening post directing the honeys to their proper threads. one of which is yours. I am still furious with you for killing the Noodz thread, despite my direct warnings. Show some consideration *here*, at least.

GWN, thank you for bringing it back. 
I'll post some Beautiful later. I spent half an hour assembling a post celebrating one of my favorite awesomenesses yesterday, and when I hit Post, my Firefox folded up. Argbl.


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2012)

will be waiting on tenterhooks


----------



## neosapien (Nov 12, 2012)

This is an accurate picture of just how beautiful my wife's home can be. I was not the photographer. 




And yes keep it classy.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2012)

San Simeon Ca.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)

looks like two huge Samoyeds playing!! cn


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2012)

a beautiful way to start your day - music in your ears and in your lungs.
looking at a beautiful flower.
a face on my tree
the most beauTIful face in the world!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2012)

It does! lol
Here's a few more, mind you beauty is in the eye of ........


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 12, 2012)

neosapien said:


> This is an accurate picture of just how beautiful my wife's home can be. I was not the photographer.
> 
> View attachment 2407546
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this:


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2012)

beautiful yes, gp, but do they have a VOICE?! MMMhhmmm


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2012)

lol guy........


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2012)

fumble said:


> beautiful yes, gp, but do they have a VOICE?! MMMhhmmm


They do! It's always the loudest in times like these.....
Iphone, sorry.


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2012)

tried the link, but it says invalid passway...oh well. I believe you. rawwwr!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2012)

I want to gush today about a topic dear to me ... the earliest ecologies of multicellular critters we've teased from the record of the rocks thus far. The lonely crag, the true Olympus of Cambrian fossil sites is the Burgess Shale, a remarkably small outcrop that the great naturalist Charles Walcott literally stumbled upon in the early 20th century. It's in a fairlly inaccessible corner of the Canadian Rockies in easternmost British Columbia.

And it has an amazing level of preservation, including some soft-tissue fossils that allow resolution of subtle details like muscle blocks in proto-_Chordata_. 

Here's the site with a found trilobite.







The tour begins with _Pikaia_, our putative ancestor. it's a very primitive chordate (vertebrates share the phylum _Chordata _with oddities such as salps and sea squirts) quite similar to today's lancelet, a tiny agnathous (jawless) fish distributed worldwide.






The lancelet.






Here is a _Peripatus _(a velvet worm), an onychophoran. Why am I showing a contemporary creature? To introduce perhaps the weirdest of the Burgess fauna.





Onychophorans look like a caterpillar/earthworm hybrid, but are actually a primitive waypoint on the way to spiders. The spectacular creature _Hallucigenia _has resisted classification, but is now considered to be an earliest onychophoran. Part of the confusion was a long and erudite debate at the highest levels of paleontology about the crucial question ... which side was up? Here's _H. sparsa_ in the rock.





An early reconstruction of _Hallucigenia _showed it stilting about on long stiff spikes for legs. 





This hypothesis has recently been turned upside down, and the tentacular bits are thought to be the legs, and the long spines are carried as a defense, foreshadowing stegosaurs. 





But fret not, junior paleontologists! There remains room for discovery. A mighty question remains unanswered ... which end is forward?

I bring you now to the mid-Cambrian sea's sovereign badass. _Anomalocaris _(odd shrimp) was over a meter long and an obvious hunter. It had a circular mouth of plates ... this structure was found by itself and thought to be something jellyfishlike. Its segmented curling mustache of spiky grasping forelimbs was also initially thought to be a smaller, complete animal. 
Here are its strange four-way jaws in a disc.





its forelimbs that look like shrimp themselves and drove the creature's naming ...





...and a reconstruction of the entire beast. It looks like half bug, half manta. 







_Wiwaxia _is as weird as its name sounds. A possible early mollusc or echinoderm (to which sea urchins and starfish belong today) ...it puts me in mund of a computer mouse for masochists. 
From this





they could reconstruct this.








I have saved my favorite for last ... _Opabinia_. This is a primitive arthropod/crustacean probably somewhat related to _Anomalocaris_, but it has some unique features. the five eyes are the second-coolest of these, but the mouthparts, which irresistibly remind me of monsters I saw depicted in saturday-morning cartoons, is the winner. 
In the rock.





A reconstruction showing an imo unlikely freewater predation mode. 










But with a mouth like that, it was probably the most feared predator of small tubular shells or burrows. Omg omg omg I would LOVE to have an aquarium of these!






cn


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 12, 2012)

*10 characters.*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2012)

Can you tell I like the water some ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2012)

As fossils have been mentioned - how about a living one ?

[video=youtube;4jl_txxYQEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jl_txxYQEA[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> My apologies, sir. Try spelling the word "run" three times. It sounds like a sentence. Pay attention while you're saying the letters.



i don't feel your joke


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 14, 2012)

What Do You Mean Bill Didn't Get Over In Time.........SHIT!
BILL !!!!!..... CAN YOU HEAR ME!!!



carne seca said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2012)

Dang and whoa ... those are magnificent, Carne. For some reason i am reminded of Andy Goldsworthy. He is an artist who uses found materials to evoke beauty that i find ... archetypical. I love his work. Some samples ... cn











Leaves on water. 





He is an intuitive stonemason. 





Natural icicles glued with more ice.





Slate.






So simple and yet never banal. I love his stuff. cn


----------



## fumble (Nov 14, 2012)

See...now this is how I like to start my days. Pure beauty  There is nothing more beautiful than nature herself.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 14, 2012)

this is what i woke up to this morning


----------



## stonedloner (Nov 14, 2012)

My kind of beauty. Dig the root systems that have found thier way into the underground river. I see this often, as well as peoples well casing pipes.[video=youtube_share;MO-JLXsd22k]http://youtu.be/MO-JLXsd22k[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 14, 2012)

...not hot, not slutty, just peaceful / graceful beauty. Sorry for half-breaking the rules


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 14, 2012)

Butterfly House Carmel Ca.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 15, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> Butterfly House Carmel Ca.


Are they saltwater butterflys ?


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## fumble (Nov 15, 2012)

too cool...it looks like a wicked eyeball at first.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 16, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are they saltwater butterflys ?


lol It's Bull Kelp, Butterfly House is the name of the dive site, which comes from the shape of the roof of the house next to the beach access. 

Someone liked it enough to put it up http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/c5-KZ-CiyQbLoVqsCABiJw


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> lol It's Bull Kelp


I knew that - My home town is literally surrounded by it.


----------



## ebgood (Nov 16, 2012)

..........


----------



## fumble (Nov 18, 2012)

Rainbow Eucalyptus" (Eucalyptus deglupta)
Hana, Maui, Hawaii -Photography Chad Podoski

No crazy abstract painter has put a paint brush to this tree. It is called Eucalyptus deglupta - commonly known as the Rainbow Eucalyptus


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2012)

It gives me great delight to see this thread doing well. Thanks everybody. cn


----------



## ebgood (Nov 18, 2012)

this is right outside my front door



and this is my fav fishin spot about 10 min from the house


----------



## RightyMcquick (Nov 24, 2012)

a project in Ithaca NY where local artists paint utility boxes in their style... this is one my friend did.

_*http://ryanbcurtis.com/home.html*_

and here is some of his other work.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 24, 2012)

Does he have a website?
I like the last one especially.
It speaks to me


----------



## ebgood (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Stonedloner gave me my 420th like!! Just thought id mention


----------



## fumble (Nov 24, 2012)

The Hummingbird one is my favorite


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2012)

This one deserves its own post imo. I lived in Boston for a year, and our apt had a wide-open view of the Bay ... pretty much the only good thing since the neighborhood was ~meh~. Across the water was a power plant with one big stack, and in the winter sometimes its thread of smoke would be capped by the one cloud in the sky.

This is a similar effect ... but ... SpiderPig. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2012)

I love clouds. 
These have tentatively been called _asperatus_. 
They make for very dramatic skies ... like being underwater during a huge storm. 




















They appear to populate a continuum between _mammatus _clouds on the one hand





and _arcus _or shelf clouds on the other. 





To me, both sorts have an apocalyptic feel. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## fumble (Nov 30, 2012)

Meet the Peacock spider (Maratus volans) a species of jumping spider native to eastern Australia. Only 5mm in length, it is only the males that have this bright colouring. 

The males also have extensions on their abdomen that can be folded down. They use these to display their colours and markings to females, earning them their name of 'peacock'. The male will first raise his abdomen, then raise his flaps forming a veritable field of colour. The male will then vibrate his raised legs and tail and dance from one side to another in an attempt to impress the female.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2012)

I received this one in a text message.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

^^he's getting directions to the E. A. C. ...  cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ^^he's getting directions to the E. A. C. ...  cn


"Rock on Dude !"


----------



## srh88 (Dec 8, 2012)

this is just awesome, when its season you can probably get some plants going


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2012)

srh88 said:


> this is just awesome, when its season you can probably get some plants going


This is really cool, but it would suck in my neck of the woods.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is really cool, but it would suck in my neck of the woods.
> 
> View attachment 2434909


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 8, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is really cool, but it would suck in my neck of the woods.
> 
> View attachment 2434909


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

... even if that's the .49AE I wouldn't trust a semi-auto as bear medicine. Of the big-bore handguns, there's only one *real* .50 ... the .500 Linebaugh, *bore* diameter .50; bullet diameter .511. cn







It'll snap back some, so a good two-handed grip.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ... even if that's the .49AE I wouldn't trust a semi-auto as bear medicine. Of the big-bore handguns, there's only one *real* .50 ... the .500 Linebaugh, *bore* diameter .50; bullet diameter .511. cn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went with it because you might need two clips and I'd rather reload a repeater in a stressful situation. Then again if the bear survives two clips then maybe he deserves to eat you.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I love zebra finches. We had a cage of them through most of our 20+ married years. cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2012)

lol "that's m'boy!" cn

<add> "walking on Tempur foam"


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I love zebra finches. We had a cage of them through most of our 20+ married years. cn


I took that this morning. It's an American Goldfinch (non-breeding colors).


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 9, 2012)

damn ..sorry the pics are small


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

I would love to know where that gravel lake is ... cn


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 9, 2012)

i bet you would


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I would love to know where that gravel lake is ... cn


 

*GplusThai.Com*

Aug 4, 2012 - Public
*G+Travel*
Lake Superior @ Canada



tumblr_lzh2hkdcWX1qb30dwo1_500.jpg
Photo from plus.google.com
Rainbow Falls Provincial Park, Ontario, Canada, lake superior,


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I would love to know where that gravel lake is ... cn




Sunset Island, Lake Superior in Canada.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you, Neo! (<add> and Carne!) I rode past Lake Superior in '03 ... rounded the north shore. I didn't see any such beaches but saw much else that was cool. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 9, 2012)

neosapien said:


> *GplusThai.Com*
> 
> Aug 4, 2012 - Public
> *G+Travel*
> ...


That's fucking nuts. We posted at the same time. LOL


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol, are web-fu is equal xi&#333;ngdì.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 9, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Lol, are web-fu is equal xi&#333;ngdì.


Actually you were a bit faster since yours posted first. 

Weird.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2012)

beauty lies within.


----------



## imchucky666 (Dec 9, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> beauty lies within.


....................


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Dec 10, 2012)

Pictures of home.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 10, 2012)

_Waterdrop Art_


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> beauty lies within.


id hit it from the forehead up lol


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> beauty lies within.


Exactly. That girl probably has some great pussy.


----------



## hzbodin (Dec 10, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ... even if that's the .49AE I wouldn't trust a semi-auto as bear medicine. Of the big-bore handguns, there's only one *real* .50 ... the .500 Linebaugh, *bore* diameter .50; bullet diameter .511. cn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should check out the .50 Beowulf. That gun is sick. http://military.discovery.com/videos/ultimate-weapons-the-beowulf.html


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 10, 2012)

White-crowned Sparrow.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 10, 2012)

neosapien said:


> *GplusThai.Com*
> 
> Aug 4, 2012 - Public
> *G+Travel*
> ...


Could you elaborate on what you did to find that?


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 10, 2012)

Lake Superior @ Canada



tumblr_lzh2hkdcWX1qb30dwo1_500.jpg
Photo from plus.google.com
Rainbow Falls Provincial Park, Ontario, Canada, lake superior,[/QUOTE]

Tks neosapien for answering the question for me I have been to a lot of parks in lake Superior and lake Ontario.. breath taking places to go and see


----------



## kinetic (Dec 11, 2012)

Sunset from Fort Niagara


----------



## neosapien (Dec 11, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Could you elaborate on what you did to find that?


1. I right-clicked on the photo and went to "view image info". 
2. I found the file name "*tumblr_lzh2hkdcWX1qb30dwo1_500.jpg"
* 3. I did a google search for that file name
4. I found the original uploaded photo which was on Picasa.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 11, 2012)

It's elementary.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 11, 2012)

guy incognito said:


> It's elementary.


You just back up the notion your an ignorant fuck by saying immature shit like that.

Neosapien thanks for answering my question like a normal person.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 11, 2012)

The inside of The Outdoorsman's vagina:







And also: you're*


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2012)

Quit it guy. cn


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 11, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> You just back up the notion your an ignorant fuck by saying immature shit like that.





guy incognito said:


> The inside of The Outdoorsman's vagina:
> And also: you're*





cannabineer said:


> Quit it guy. cn



Enough said


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2012)

Back on track ?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2012)

Now we're talkin!

The winter sky is coming our way, and one of its deep-sky stalwarts is the pair of clusters M46 and M47. M47 is the coarse one.






I turn the big glass onto M46 for two reasons. 
The first is that I find rich clusters prettier than their coarse counterparts.
The second is the embedded planetray nebula NGC 2438 ... I first saw it through the nine-inch Clark refractor at the university where I did graduate studies ... then, when I moved to darker skies i could detect it in a 130mm refractor of my own. cn


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2012)

a recent marble i made, ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> a recent marble i made, ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438628


If you could make one 16-20" for a coffee table that would be so cool.

EDIT: That's beautiful. If you could make one 16-20" for a coffee table that would be so cool. I'd buy it!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> a recent marble i made, ..


I gifted the one you sent me to my older brother.
He's battling the big "C" as we speak & it was so beautiful I just had to share it.
Thank you.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 11, 2012)

From Hubble


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 15, 2012)

I know it not a picture but I think its a beautiful song ..wanted to share
[video=youtube;9Q0Eyw3l3XM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q0Eyw3l3XM&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL51A8F2737A5F 9EB9&amp;feature=results_video[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 15, 2012)

venice, italy

venice

venice

train station in aachen germany

sagrada familia, barcelona spain

girona spain

the most famed corner of all of motorsports, eau rouge, spa francorchamps, belgium..


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 15, 2012)

lake como, northern italy..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 16, 2012)

View attachment 2444093View attachment 2444094View attachment 2444095...............


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Dat smile!


Have to admit that when I have closed my eyes in the past and envisioned perfection it is that which I see... is that your girl? lucky lucky... a soul shining through a shell Beautiful indeed.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

gotta dig sunsets!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2012)

theloadeddragon said:


> Have to admit that when I have closed my eyes in the past and envisioned perfection it is that which I see... is that your girl? lucky lucky... a soul shining through a shell Beautiful indeed.


that is sunni. she is one FINE babe


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

oh... welll..... yeah I see that now ...



So how bout that sunset


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2012)

are these your pix neo or just stuff you're finding on the web you think is cool??? ty..


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> are these your pix neo or just stuff you're finding on the web you think is cool??? ty..


They are all pictures off of Tumblr of Guizhou, China where my wife is from.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2012)

neosapien said:


> They are all pictures off of Tumblr of Guizhou, China where my wife is from.


 ahh, cool, that's what i really wanted to know.. thanks.. ( was curious where the last pix were from)..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 16, 2012)

............


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2012)

december sunsets


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 17, 2012)

hilo bay








mauna kea








tide pool








lava fields, kalapana


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> ............
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445125View attachment 2445124View attachment 2445123


gorgeous fdd


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 17, 2012)

Aurora Borealis
Bio-luminescent tide


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2012)

That glowing surf pic is magical. cn


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 17, 2012)

if i ever saw it without knowing it was glowing plankton, i'd think mermaids were throwing a shindig 

what is going on under there...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> if i ever saw it without knowing it was glowing plankton, i'd think mermaids were throwing a shindig View attachment 2446663
> 
> what is going on under there...


...wow.......


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 17, 2012)

it is beautiful [video=youtube;9HcQlQlKt2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HcQlQlKt2w[/video]rare occurance though


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 17, 2012)

Blue Glacier
sea angel




and aquatic sea slug, they're cute in motion though






Dunno what this is?
Get ready, storm's about to happen clouds


Rolling clouds


Mammatus clouds are also strange occurances, usually before or after severe weather


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## dashcues (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice thread Neer.Got some great pics in here.Haven't seen every one of them,so I apologize if this has already been posted.

The Three Swords in Stavanger,Norway.


----------



## fumble (Dec 17, 2012)

The bird pic is my fave Mojo


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## SnakeByte (Dec 18, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> View attachment 2388663


I think this might ACTUALLY be that mario shroom your talking bout.

Amanita muscaria, fly agaric, fly amanita, or otherwise known as toadstool is commonly found in dense forests. The white spots are actually a type of foam or weak membrane that washes off as the mushroom grows.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 18, 2012)

SnakeByte said:


> I think this might ACTUALLY be that mario shroom your talking bout.
> 
> Amanita muscaria, fly agaric, fly amanita, or otherwise known as toadstool is commonly found in dense forests. The white spots are actually a type of foam or weak membrane that washes off as the mushroom grows.
> View attachment 2447881


I'm more interested in those "Fire Flowers" he has, maybe he'd like to try some of these>


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

Glad you like the pics guys, I was a little concerned that I was posting too many pics though


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2012)

Love them all Mojo


----------



## greenswag (Dec 18, 2012)

Dude that's what the thread is for. And when they are that awesome you can never post too many! I couldn't right-click/save as fast enough!


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 18, 2012)

i love the mantis picture that looks like he riding a bike


----------



## Robfather (Dec 18, 2012)

Took this one while I was canoeing this summer


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Glad you like the pics guys, I was a little concerned that I was posting too many pics though


RUN with it!!! Many of those are sublime, and I thank you. cn


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes! keep them coming Mojo. I love that ladybug one. And the elephants...and the frogs...I love them all they are beautiful


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

*zooooom*


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> *zooooom*




wow, speechless.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)

[video]http://bcove.me/l6u70l8x[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> *zooooom*


...there is a God; and He uses a cane


----------



## Robfather (Dec 18, 2012)

View from the old place. Moving soon


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Total Head (Dec 19, 2012)

aerial view of a tulip farm in the netherlands










georgian bay grotto, ontario











saturn eclipsing the sun, taken by the cassini probe. This was a 165 frame observation put together to form a single image.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 19, 2012)

Robfather said:


> View from the old place. Moving soon
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448155


Too bad you have to move.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Glad you like the pics guys, I was a little concerned that I was posting too many pics though


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 19, 2012)

MojoRison said:


>


i'd +rep if i still could! amazing shots


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)

Pencil Drawings by Adonna Khare


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 19, 2012)

any girl with artistic talent is hawt.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2012)

Where's Doc - I think he would especially enjoy this.

[video=youtube;uUbIWqiynBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUbIWqiynBY[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is what I was searching for when the surfers hijacked me.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMLnzljlRXg


... they look like water angels ... cn


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess that's where the myth of mermaids and sirens began, very cool....glow in the dark dolphins


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2012)

Trying a repost so the vid will show properly.

Take two:
This is what I was searching for when the surfers hijacked me.

[video=youtube;SMLnzljlRXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMLnzljlRXg[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> I guess that's where the myth of mermaids and sirens began, very cool....glow in the dark dolphins


You may seriously be onto something. A better theory than sailors on ships so long, they'd think "I'd hit that" ... cn







love the Happy Manga nostrils ... not-love the motorboat injuries. cn


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2012)

So many UFO water sightings explained, surfing in it looks sick a wave runner would be great


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 19, 2012)

what is the first picture in your last post of Mojo?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

A magnificent alluvial fan, but i don't know where ... cn


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)

It's a shot from space showing a mountain range in China, the veins of the fan are actually rivers and dry beds as the water flows down from the mountain


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> A magnificent alluvial fan, but i don't know where ... cn


 Kunlun and Altun Mountains in western China


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 19, 2012)

photoshopped?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

I have this lovely book called EARTH (A New Perspective) of marvelous shots from space. A pic very similar to this one appears in it. Tian Shan Mountains/ Turpan Depression. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's the Lena Delta, a most remarkable Arctic swamp, for the month when it isn't frozen.  cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

...some of my favorite photos


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

They make me think of Andy Goldsworthy. Did he do any work with fire? cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2012)

I've personally seen this phenomena a dozen or so times, but never was able to get it on film.
A shipmate took this "somewhere" in Hawaii.

View attachment 2450242


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've personally seen this phenomena a dozen or so times, but never was able to get it on film.
> A shipmate took this "somewhere" in Hawaii.
> 
> View attachment 2450242


holy shit. that's awesome GWN. I look for it every time and I have never experienced that phenomenon. we're talking years and years of watching, lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> holy shit. that's awesome GWN. I look for it every time and I have never experienced that phenomenon. we're talking years and years of watching, lol


I rode ships for 14 years - a lot of that in the Caribbean.
I don't recall seeing it anywhere else.
But then shipboard life is routinely dull & we actually used to hold a "Green flash watch" on clear evenings.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> They make me think of Andy Goldsworthy. Did he do any work with fire? cn


...must have! Lemniscates ahoy


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2012)

What is the cause "green"?

EDIT: Pain killers kicking in.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_flash


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 20, 2012)

More from Hubble


----------



## fumble (Dec 21, 2012)

http://www.flixxy.com/best-christmas-lights-display.htm?utm_expid=1298512-10&utm_referrer=http://by171w.bay171.mail.live.com/default.aspx#.UNVNfqxdO3M


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 21, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...some of my favorite photos


what is that, an effect and edit, a trick . .. . .its pretty cool reminds me of some of my mushroom trips . . ..


----------



## Laney (Dec 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;qBXr15K2uSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBXr15K2uSc[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 22, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what is that, an effect and edit, a trick . .. . .its pretty cool reminds me of some of my mushroom trips . . ..


...no tricks (that I know of), 'just' long aperture. This is a very talented photographer. The first image, I can stare at it a while


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## MojoRison (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2012)

Zhangye Danxia landform/area. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey cn, are those colours due to the different minerals or for some other reason?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 24, 2012)

Cheetah - Phantom Camera


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 24, 2012)

Holi

........


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Hey cn, are those colours due to the different minerals or for some other reason?


Yup. Sandstone layers with varying admixtures of iron minerals. We have one in this country that's almost as nice: the Painted Destert. More eroded sandstones. cn

















Valley of Fire State Park (Nevada) ... cn


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ I have that lens!!!!! cn


----------



## Laney (Dec 27, 2012)

That's actually not a "lens" per se. It's infra-red photography. It requires special film (for SLRs) or a special camera or adaptation to your camera if digital. Unfortunately, you can't just pop on a lens and take infrared photos. The pictures are gorgeous. I've wanted to get an infrared camera for years. This may be the year. I'd love to take some infrared pics of "the girls"


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2012)

Laney said:


> That's actually not a "lens" per se. It's infra-red photography. It requires special film (for SLRs) or a special camera or adaptation to your camera if digital. Unfortunately, you can't just pop on a lens and take infrared photos. The pictures are gorgeous. I've wanted to get an infrared camera for years. This may be the year. I'd love to take some infrared pics of "the girls"


No ... I meant the 70x200 in pic 2. But it's for a digital body, so I'd need to actually know how to use Photoshop or similar in order to simulate film chemistries. cn


----------



## Laney (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, duh, lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> No ... I meant the 70x200 in pic 2. But it's for a digital body, so I'd need to actually know how to use Photoshop or similar in order to simulate film chemistries. cn


...re: Photoshop - you'd flow in there pretty well if you already know about developer and fixer, etc. Just imagine an interface that works along that terminology. It's meant to be pretty natural and intuitive. I'm (half) happy to say that I don't have to work with super chemicals and gloves anymore for imaging. Some days I miss the scents, that I can say for certain.

...k, I'll shut up now


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ^^ I have that lens!!!!! cn


I had the Nikon version but had to sell it, it was causing lower back problems.  Nice but heavy if you you carry it all day!


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 2, 2013)

Found this on pinterest and just loved it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 2, 2013)

South Lake Tahoe

Jack's Peak Monterey Co.

Point Pinos LH Pacific Grove CA.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Jan 2, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 2464292
> View attachment 2464293
> South Lake Tahoe
> View attachment 2464294
> ...




did you do this trip in a VW bus? The pics look similar to some I say on Thesamba forums


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 2, 2013)

No, it would of been a VW jetta 4motion or BMW 750. All just day trips.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## beardo (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Jan 6, 2013)

How'd you get that pic of carne?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2013)

A master baiter told him there was a huge Dick in the water ... ~grin~ cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> A master baiter told him there was a huge Dick in the water ... ~grin~ cn


Thar be whales here! arrrr!!! Where's me wooden leg... oh never mind.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I see it, Cap'n.  cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I think I see it, Cap'n.  cn


Naw... that's me pickle.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)

......................


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 7, 2013)

[youtube]beioZyX0nw8[/youtube]


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> A master baiter told him there was a huge Dick in the water ... ~grin~ cn


I have a friend who was a Master Baker and she likes big Dicks too. Does that count for anything?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> I have a friend who was a Master Baker and she likes big Dicks too. Does that count for anything?


Bet she could get all sorts of things to rise ... only to punch them down. ~wince~

This picture reminds me of a dream I had when I was three or four years old. It made an impression. I find myself remembering dream-moments as often as waking memories these days. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jan 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Bet she could get all sorts of things to rise ... only to punch them down. ~wince~
> 
> This picture reminds me of a dream I had when I was three or four years old. It made an impression. I find myself remembering dream-moments as often as waking memories these days. cn


I love the way the road takes you to the vanishing point


----------



## S&P (Jan 8, 2013)

.............


----------



## S&P (Jan 8, 2013)

...............


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2013)

I wonder where that is. Thanks for all the awesome pics, Amanita. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder where that is. Thanks for all the awesome pics, Amanita. cn


The Mountains are in New Zealand. The person who took the picture used an optical illusion with the lens to make the mountains appear closer and larger than they actually are. Great trick. Makes for some amazing pics.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2013)

Tell me more about this lens effect. I'd love to try it out on some of the local terrain. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## cheechako (Jan 15, 2013)

A bit more about "shadow art" here.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2013)

sorry c/n, my bad..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2013)

yah, i was thinking of that, i'll take it down gwn, i thought about it before i posted it too.. sorry for that ..


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

Did I just witness that? I did!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i was thinking of that, i'll take it down gwn, i thought about it before i posted it too.. sorry for that ..


fuck the "rules". 

this is toke-n-talk, i wanna see more ass pics.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck the "rules".
> 
> this is toke-n-talk, i wanna see more ass pics.


LOL, you can get away with saying that, I don't think I could haha


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>





now _that's_ "beautiful".


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep, now we are talking.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Yep, now we are talking.


 Good thing i don't use sign language, if you nahmean..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2013)

. .
View attachment 2485777
View attachment 2485778
View attachment 2485779
View attachment 2485780
View attachment 2485781
View attachment 2485782
View attachment 2485783


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> Good thing i don't use sign language, if you nahmean..


Hang loose buddy.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> . .
> View attachment 2485777
> View attachment 2485778
> View attachment 2485779
> ...


Are these from Alaska?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Are these from Alaska?


Yes. .. .


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 18, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> . .
> View attachment 2485777
> View attachment 2485778
> View attachment 2485779
> ...


Your pics are too small! I can't identify the bird. 

If I were a betting man I would wager it's a Tufted Puffin.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes. .. .


You should post those in the AK PRIDE group. Those are nice! I like them


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Your pics are too small! I can't identify the bird.


For some reason my browser only allows me to upload thumbs.
I've tried the double click thing after you've uploaded & I still can't get it to work.
I'll happily repost if someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.
I'm running Firefox (btw).
~tapping foot~
I hope someone knows the answer to my conundrum.

Carne - Horned Puffin.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 18, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> For some reason my browser only allows me to upload thumbs.
> I've tried the double click thing after you've uploaded & I still can't get it to work.
> I'll happily repost if someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.
> I'm running Firefox (btw).
> ...


Damn. I was soooo close. This is why I'm not a bettin' man.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

Horned puffin? We have those in AK?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 18, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Horned puffin? We have those in AK?


According to Sibley's Field Guide that would be a yes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> According to Sibley's Field Guide that would be a yes.



dude buys one book his whole life and now he never shuts up about it.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 18, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> dude buys one book his whole life and now he never shuts up about it.


 Are you gay for Carne? Why do I see you reply to his comments in a derisive fashion unprovoked all the time?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2013)

Keep it beautiful, guys, or this thread will be served encased in asspic.  cn


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2013)

Breakwater Monterey Bay


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 18, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Keep it beautiful, guys, or this thread will be served encased in asspic.  cn


Please say it's not Uncle Buck's ass. It's the hair you see. So much hair......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Are you gay for Carne? Why do I see you reply to his comments in a derisive fashion unprovoked all the time?


he has me on ignore. he can't see my posts so i figure i get a free pass to say whatever i want to him. it's my own little game.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2013)

Zion National Park


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> he has me on ignore. he can't see my posts so i figure i get a free pass to say whatever i want to him. it's my own little game.


You're a character lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 18, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> You're a character lol


That's one way of putting it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> For some reason my browser only allows me to upload thumbs.
> I've tried the double click thing after you've uploaded & I still can't get it to work.
> I'll happily repost if someone can tell me what I'm doing wrong.
> I'm running Firefox (btw).
> ...


~sigh~ horned puffin' ... I miss it. cn


----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2013)

Hold on little one.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2013)

Monterey Bay


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2013)

We're gonna need a Not Nudity 2 thread ... cn


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2013)

I found an old hard drive...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2013)

I've hesitated to post this vid. On the one hand, the images are lovely. On the other, the music hits my clee shay button hard. cn

[video=youtube;aL8kZ-iVk90]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL8kZ-iVk90[/video]


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2013)

This is one of my favorite


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> This is one of my favorite


Blenny - what type ?
It looks like a wild fish, did you take the pic ?
Very pretty my friend.
+


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Blenny - what type ?
> It looks like a wild fish, did you take the pic ?
> Very pretty my friend.
> +


Hey thanks, The name slips me at the moment but yes he's wild, I found him on the wall of the commercial pier @ Monterey in 18' of water.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2013)

Not really nature related directly - Mastodon scales, 400+ layered Damascus.
And I really use it when hunting.

View attachment 2486009


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 18, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not really nature related directly - Mastodon scales, 400+ layered Damascus.
> And I really use it when hunting.
> 
> View attachment 2486009


What do you use it for? Anything specific? ie: fishing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> What do you use it for? Anything specific? ie: fishing?


I've skinned and processed a couple of Moose, Bison, 3 Brownies & a Toklat bear with it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2013)

I t'ought I t'aw a Toklat bear..







I deeeid! I deeeid t'aw a Toklat bear. cn


----------



## slowbus (Jan 18, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not really nature related directly - Mastodon scales, 400+ layered Damascus.
> And I really use it when hunting.
> 
> View attachment 2486009


sweet.My brother makes custom knives like that.Ever checked out Carvers Corner on the interfishnet?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2013)

Los Angeles


----------



## dashcues (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2013)

Egg Yolk Jelly, Monterey Bay


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2013)

first with the foxes and now with the pussy. ~giggle~ cn


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2013)

Pacific Grove Ca. Overlooking Ocean View Blvd. and 6th st.




Strawberry Anemone 


Bitter Water Valley Ca.


Mojave Sunset


----------



## jpill (Jan 18, 2013)

Italian Marble Jimi Hendrix Guitar. Sold for around 100,000.00 Made in Art City, Ventura Ca.!


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 19, 2013)

marc88101 said:


> Hopefully you have a really good zoom lens...


Why you wanna see it tht bad?

Beech


----------



## dashcues (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2013)

Are those last two a roll cloud phenomenon, or something different? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Are those last two a roll cloud phenomenon, or something different? cn


That would be the leading edge of Cyclone Naralle just before it hit Australia.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow and cool. That storm appears to have been that oddest hybrid: cyclone and dust storm. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice pics mysunnyboy. Makes me want to get to the lake in a big hurry...lol Here are a few shots of my stomping grounds at the lake.



Nothing like enjoying a nice toke of some badass dro while sitting on the front of the boat watching Mother Nature do what she does best.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 23, 2013)

*Voice those make me wanna throw a Buzzbait.

Beech*


----------



## tumorhead (Jan 23, 2013)

Soothing evening on Orcas Island here in WA state: 

My dog loves the water  

Broke my lense about 5 minutes after taking this pic and didn't have my camera for the rest of the trip:


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea Beech,

I have already placed my vacation day son teh calendar for this spring. I will only work 3 day work weeks from the middle of Feb. till the middle of April. I do that every year. Costs me a couple of weeks vacation, but I can't think of any other place I would rather be.

Peace

Asmallvoice

PS: Buzzbaits and Ol' Monster worms rigged on a 5/0 wide gap and look out....lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2013)

i love me a good buzzbait, top water, largemouth comes up and gulps, just like Bill Dance (my hero)


----------



## greenswag (Jan 23, 2013)

hows your heart been sunny?


----------



## kinetic (Jan 23, 2013)

The pic doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 23, 2013)

been doing good green thanks for asking. i have this beauty around me every day so it's hard to keep me down


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Jan 24, 2013)

heres some pics of hiking. this first ones with a waterfall in the background

As you got closer you could see it fed into a huge gorge 

heres a little to the right, right before the water from the gorge fed into a river. It was so beatiful and the water was crystal clear, you couls see 6+ feet to the bottom, and of course the sun was hitting it just perfect, same in the second pic here and there. The pictures really don't do it justice


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

I hear Ithaca is Gorges....


----------



## kinetic (Jan 24, 2013)

I love taking panoramic pics.
Click on the pic to make it full size, for some reason riu cut it off


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2013)

A place I found to smoke a joint at the end of a long day away from home.
You probably have to open it up to full size to see the whole image.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 25, 2013)

somebody captured lightning on film


----------



## cheechako (Jan 26, 2013)

The International Space Station caught lightning on film too


----------



## fumble (Jan 26, 2013)

a view of the moon from the side of my new house


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## cheechako (Jan 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;8LAhKkPUo_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LAhKkPUo_A[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## cheechako (Jan 27, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


>


Uncle? Is that you?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 27, 2013)

Kids!!! we're getting the fuck out of here!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 27, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Uncle? Is that you?


If this is one of my nephews, please pm me. If you're fucking with me? I hate you.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 27, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> If this is one of my nephews, please pm me. If you're fucking with me? I hate you.


CHipmunk in avatar
Chipmunk on boulder?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 27, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> CHipmunk in avatar
> Chipmunk on boulder?


I just lost three years of my life.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 27, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I just lost three years of my life.


Attention to detail is what they always beat into us in boot camp
Literally


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 27, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Attention to detail is what they always beat into us in boot camp
> Literally


I was thinking one of my nephews recognized the photo from my online album. The bowl of Super Silver Haze didn't help matters. It scared the liver out of me.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 27, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I was thinking one of my nephews recognized the photo from my online album. The bowl of Super Silver Haze didn't help matters. It scared the liver out of me.


Wow what if it is one of your nephews
Maybe chipmunk fetish is hereditary


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 27, 2013)

ChesusRice said:


> Wow what if it is one of your nephews
> Maybe chipmunk fetish is hereditary


Naw. I'm Mormon. We have a bee fetish.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## guy incognito (Jan 28, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I was thinking one of my nephews recognized the photo from my online album. The bowl of Super Silver Haze didn't help matters. It scared the liver out of me.


You're freaking out man.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

When you *least *expect it, this thread gets bumped.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, that's a big hole in a glacier.
I don't know where you're getting these but they suit the thread title.
+ if I could.

Just installed it as my background on 22" screen.
Looks awesome !


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 29, 2013)

Costa and the last one is obviously NYC (Looks like a tower of giraffe.)


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

My desktop (dual monitor):


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 29, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, that's a big hole in a glacier.
> I don't know where you're getting these but they suit the thread title.
> + if I could.
> 
> ...


The original pic is much bigger with incredible clarity...I come across these pics while surfing the web and when I see something beautiful {or at least what I find to be} and post them here. Glad you enjoy them GW


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 29, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


This just brought me back to my childhood, where we had a coffee table book filled with snowflakes photographed under a dark field microscope. Beautiful fractals. Dr. Masaru Emoto.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> This just brought me back to my childhood, where we had a coffee table book filled with snowflakes photographed under a dark field microscope. Beautiful fractals. Dr. Masaru Emoto.


If only it really looked like that instead of:


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

Matanuska glacier is the closest to me, although you have to hike out and I don't hike. 






Pioneer Peak, a little south of that. I passed it in the dark last night when I went out to get some smoke:






And two I took in the same general area:


----------



## slowbus (Jan 29, 2013)

^^^^same place but in April


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 29, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Matanuska glacier is the closest to me, although you have to hike out and I don't hike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm reminded of Matanuska Tundra x Shiskeberry (the first successful indoor crop I had,) and Methuselah (an adopted cocker spaniel) that was so old it had lost close to all the elastin in her face- so, when she would wake up from sleeping her face would remain smooshed looking.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2013)

Old dogs are so loving and trusting.
Best friends for life.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 30, 2013)

After we would place reading glasses on her (Methuselah, my old dog,) she would perk-up and investigate the room- as if she had seen it for the first time.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 30, 2013)

When you least expect it, two more least chipmunks because I don't know if people were like-ing the last least chipmunk because it was a cool photo of a least chipmunk of because they got the joke that it was a least chipmunk or both if not at least one of the two.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 30, 2013)

By the way, the pic of my dog is taken in the parking lot of the Home Depot in Wasilla. It is not some excursion out into the vast wilderness of Alaska.


----------



## slowbus (Jan 30, 2013)

although there is plenty of wildlife (locals)at the Depo....lol


----------



## kinetic (Jan 30, 2013)

I think half the regular posters are from Alaska


----------



## cheechako (Jan 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I think half the regular posters are from Alaska


I am *not *from Alaska. I am cheechako. I will be until I move or die, and unfortunately, I think I am stuck here.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Hiking the matsu glacier is pretty sweet. well worth it.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Going back to Knik glacier is pretty fun too! If your vehicle can make it


----------



## slowbus (Jan 30, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Going back to Knik glacier is pretty fun too! If your vehicle can make it



I've got a picture somewhere of 5 of us on the Knick with our Hondas in the summer time


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I've got a picture somewhere of 5 of us on the Knick with our Hondas in the summer time


Heyyyy, by the way, nice new avatar. For some reason the VW bus bothered me. I have no idea why?

Anyway, that metal creek and friday creek can be tough to cross at times. I've got video from about, 8-10 years ago when some friends and I were swept away in a jeep down the river. It actually ended up airing on t.v. There were 5 vehicles and none of them came home. All complete losses. Was a rough day. 

Stay safe back there!


----------



## slowbus (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks Kron.
The dude in the pic is actually my buddy he is about to descend from the peak in this picture.6500 feet,not bad for Smashers Pass....We can snowmachine right up the back side,btw


----------



## slowbus (Jan 30, 2013)

heres a view of the top,from the top(almost)


----------



## slowbus (Jan 30, 2013)

heres the other vantage point...Eureka is that way,lol


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

slowbus said:


> *&#8203;If you're still married to your 1st wife,you ain't fishin hard enough*


OMG! That's the funniest thing I've heard in a while!

Hatchers is pretty nice. Definitely a nice drive. I wish I could snag some property back up by the gold claims or mines or whatever those things are back there.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 30, 2013)

Eureka is a long way from Hatchers lol!


----------



## potpimp (Jan 30, 2013)

These are all photos taken by me. Just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 31, 2013)

I like cows.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2013)

Taken by my brother in Everglades National park.
Salt water Croc - we never saw them when I was growing up down there in the 60's & 70's, and here's a dinosaur sleeping on the boat ramp @ Flamingo.

View attachment 2505581


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 31, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> View attachment 2505487
> I like cows.


And the bacon too.


----------



## potpimp (Feb 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Taken by my brother in Everglades National park.
> Salt water Croc - we never saw them when I was growing up down there in the 60's & 70's, and here's a dinosaur sleeping on the boat ramp @ Flamingo.
> 
> View attachment 2505581


Holy smokes!!! I used to go swimming and water skiing all the time in Florida. I saw plenty of gators but I never heard of salt water crocs down there!


----------



## Moon Goblin (Feb 1, 2013)

potpimp said:


> Holy smokes!!! I used to go swimming and water skiing all the time in Florida. I saw plenty of gators but I never heard of salt water crocs down there!


The Gladesman says, "only sissies get bit by sharks."

I was surfing in Costa once, when I noticed everyone get out of the water and crowd around the shore. After I hit a "log" wiht my board in the shore-break, getting out, wondering what all the hub-bub was about, I was graced with a lata of pilsen and the explanation that I just tumbled with a cocodrilo.

<EDIT:> "," muther lover!
<AHHH,CHRIST EDIT:> wiht=with and pisen is a proper noun! FU Dr. teacher.... I saw your armpits wet them selves... or, do you call it "whetting," them selves?
<"where's the truck kees?" EDIT:> He's on here somewhere. I'll be"HA!"t my jibblets on it!


----------



## Moon Goblin (Feb 1, 2013)

View attachment 2505801
yousuck!!!

<ahhhhh.... EDIT:> YOUSUCK!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 1, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> View attachment 2505801
> yousuck!!!
> 
> <ahhhhh.... EDIT:> YOUSUCK!!!


Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator

I missed it.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 3, 2013)

This elephant looks psyched!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


I would love to see the next couple of seconds played out in this drama.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 5, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


 Beautiful... Makes me miss my Iguana's


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2013)

Bohemian Wax Wing feeding on Mountain Ash berries.

View attachment 2512979


----------



## Refusedpanda (Feb 5, 2013)

awesome pics


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


It's the Marquis de Sade's very own Sybian ... cn


----------



## greenswag (Feb 10, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


Wow, to be the lucky man up there.


----------



## TalonToker (Feb 14, 2013)

I had never paid any attention to this thread, but just now finished looking at every bit of it and I must say, I am completely blown away. Excellent thread Cannabineer.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy spider...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 14, 2013)

happy valentine


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

[video]




[/video]


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 14, 2013)

Axis soldiers were still human


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Axis soldiers were still human
> View attachment 2525345
> View attachment 2525348


So were the 6,400,000 people that died in Nazi concentration camps PLUS the 2-3 million Russians prisoners in labor camps and the millions of Chinese and other Asian populations occupied by Japanese troops including the 300,000 men women and children horrifically murdered in Nanjing. But those puppies sure make up for all that. Yep.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 14, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> So were the 6,400,000 people that died in Nazi concentration camps PLUS the 2-3 million Russians prisoners in labor camps and the millions of Chinese and other Asian populations occupied by Japanese troops including the 300,000 men women and children horrifically murdered in Nanjing. But those puppies sure make up for all that. Yep.


Ohh lord not this shit. I'm not going to argue in this thread just going to state the average German soldier had only heard slight things regarding the exterminating of Jews and other ethnic peoples(and almost none other than the SS knew of the death camps) until the Nuremberg Trials. Also I'm not saying anything could ever justify the Rape of Nanjing but the Japanese were heavily propagandized into believing the Americans were bloodthirsty barbarians who would rape and kill their families if they reached mainland Japan.

Even then I was not saying that a puppy or kitten justified these acts. For fucks sake Carne way to be dick and turn a positive thread into one talking about death camps and mass rape.


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Ohh lord not this shit. I'm not going to argue in this thread just going to state the average German soldier had only heard slight things regarding the exterminating of Jews and other ethnic peoples(and almost none other than the SS knew of the death camps) until the Nuremberg Trials. Also I'm not saying anything could ever justify the Rape of Nanjing but the Japanese were heavily propagandized into believing the Americans were bloodthirsty barbarians who would rape and kill their families if they reached mainland Japan.
> 
> Even then I was not saying that puppy or kitten justified these acts . For fucks sake Carne way to be dick and turn a positive thread into one talking about death camps and mass rape.


Gun loving nazi freak. Go find a bridge and use it.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 14, 2013)

see4 said:


> Gun loving nazi freak. Go find a bridge and use it.


You're not going to fish me for replies. I know your ways see4


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Ohh lord not this shit. I'm not going to argue in this thread just going to state the average German soldier had only heard slight things regarding the exterminating of Jews and other ethnic peoples(and almost none other than the SS knew of the death camps) until the Nuremberg Trials. Also I'm not saying anything could ever justify the Rape of Nanjing but the Japanese were heavily propagandized into believing the Americans were bloodthirsty barbarians who would rape and kill their families if they reached mainland Japan.
> 
> Even then I was not saying that a puppy or kitten justified these acts. For fucks sake Carne way to be dick and turn a positive thread into one talking about death camps and mass rape.


You're trolling, right? What did the Japanese propaganda about Americans have to do with the atrocities they committed against the Chinese? They viewed the Chinese as less than dogs and treated them accordingly. I'm sorry if your feel good post was dosed with a little reality and perspective. And I call bullshit on the "average soldier" not knowing. They managed to transport and systematically kill over 6 million people. That took a lot of soldiers to coordinate and implement.

addendum: you never mentioned the 2-3 million Russians in labor camps. The common soldier didn't know about that either I take it...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 14, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I would love to see the next couple of seconds played out in this drama.


...Better, Stronger, Faster.


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> You're not going to fish me for replies. I know your ways see4


You're a tool. And an obvious troll. You are useless.



&#8203;See, I can do big letters too.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 14, 2013)

This is an awsome thread i wish i had time to get through the whole thing, it made me smile, thanks Can 
this is my " guy " in africa. Hes an amazing story, and a nice guy.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Trolling (Feb 14, 2013)

They were all human, the pictures were just showing a time in war that was a peaceful moment, why turn that into a negative thing? Yes they were wrong but most soldiers will tell you they were just following orders.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 15, 2013)

Trolling said:


> They were all human, the pictures were just showing a time in war that was a peaceful moment, why turn that into a negative thing? Yes they were wrong but most soldiers will tell you they were just following orders.


2 issues here. 

1. The pictures show invaders playing with pets that most likely belonged to the people they just murdered/subjugated.

2. Following orders to promote the "Master Race" and wipe out an entire ethnicity along with what they considered undesirables.

This was organized, systematic, genocide brought about by institutionalized racism, bigotry and elitism. Yes they were human but gave up their humanity when they decided to rid the world of "Jews". The entire nation of Denmark refused to give up their Jewish citizens and AS A NATION wore the yellow Star of David in solidarity. Plus they transported as many Jews to safety as they could. Don't give me that bullshit about following orders. There were nine million Jews in Europe before WWII. By the time the Axis was defeated there were only three million left. Men, women and children. Please forgive me if I don't get all warm and fuzzy when I see uniforms representing one the most shameful and horrific events in human history being cute for a photo op.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 15, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> 2 issues here.
> 
> 1. The pictures show invaders playing with pets that most likely belonged to the people they just murdered/subjugated.
> 
> ...





Stonerman Enoch said:


> Axis soldiers were still human
> View attachment 2525345
> View attachment 2525348


I know I might have sounded like Nazi sympathizer last night but I assure you that was not my intention. First picture is of a Kamikaze unit. Background: 

Photo shows Corporal Yukio Araki (age 17 years old) holding a puppy with four other young men (age 18 and years old) of the 72nd Shinbu air Corps around him. An Asahi Shimbun cameraman took this photo on the day before the departure of the 72nd Shinbu air Corps from Bansei Air Base for their Kamikaze (Divine Wind) mission in Okinawa. Yukio Araki died at the age of 17 years and 2 months in a suicide attack on American ships near Okinawa on May 27, 1945. Almost all Army kamikaze pilots during the Okinawan campaign were between 17 and 22 (Muranaga 1989,12).

Still just in their adolescence trying to find some enjoyment before they die. Not murderers playing with the pet of the people they just killed. They had not even seen combat.


Second pictures background is as followed:
20th Wafffen SS Grenadier Division. Formed in 1944 in Estonia, they are conscripts at least the two on right - *not members of the Waffen SS by choice, or German soldiers by choice, or even for that matter Germans at all. Estonia is near Finland. They were pressed into service to fight the Soviets, denied the right to form their own armed force and forced in to Waffen SS*. Estonia was effectively "granted" to Russia as part of deal with Nazi Germany in 1939, and was promptly occupied by the soviets. when Germany attacked/invaded Russia, Estonia was caught in the middle. In general, later in the war the voluntary nature of the Waffen SS changed, and many were simply forced into it. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waffen-SS_foreign_volunteers_and_conscripts.

The first soldier is a Waffen-SS man and just because you were in the SS did not mean you were a member of the Nazi Party. The 2nd and 3rd soldiers are volunteers for a foreign division of the Waffen-SS. Look at the left collar tabs and the shield on the right fore arm of the last man. At the end of the war there were more non-Germans fighting for Germany then Germans, Thats why the Waffen-SS has been called the first NATO.

Just wanted to add some background to clear things up.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2013)

Our newest grandchild is at this stage.  Welcome Paige Marie !
View attachment 2526113

Many parts of getting old suck !, 
This ain't one of them.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 15, 2013)

That 3d ultrasound is some trippy shit. Congratulations Grandpa!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Feb 16, 2013)

This is beautiful to me and i cant wait to get started again this year...its getting close


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 16, 2013)

I think this is a beautiful shot with the veg plants in the background.


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## see4 (Feb 19, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


who the F is that???? holy hell


----------



## see4 (Feb 19, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I think this is a beautiful shot with the veg plants in the background.


honestly, that is one of the most beautiful nuggets i have ever seen. seriously.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2013)

I took this picture with my phone a few months ago....
I thought it was really cool how the sun pierced the cloud. Hope you guys like




stay high
SH420


----------



## see4 (Feb 19, 2013)

Fungus Gnat said:


>


seriously, who is that? anyone know? i want to know.


----------



## slowbus (Feb 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> seriously, who is that? anyone know? i want to know.



IDK her name but I figured out the address,I hope she opens a blind.I can't see shit out here


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2013)

sunset at the north pole

stay high
SH420


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 19, 2013)

And one for the bear....yw cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 19, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


There's no way this creature is a product of Evolution.

Surly this is evidence of a Creator with one hellova sense of humor.


----------



## see4 (Feb 19, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's no way this creature is a product of Evolution.
> 
> Surly this is evidence of a Creator with one hellova sense of humor.


DNA is a pretty amazing thing. You should read up on it.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 19, 2013)

Peek a Boo


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's no way this creature is a product of Evolution.
> 
> Surly this is evidence of a Creator with one hellova sense of humor.


My first thought was "see? this is what happens when you give a chameleon LSD." 

Mojo, your pics are awesome. I was the thread's midwife but you are its nurse. Kudos. cn


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2013)

The colours are so bold yet pure and clean..........lovely pics


----------



## greenswag (Feb 23, 2013)

I found all the camo creatures! Go me! 

I took these thursday with this thread in mind as the sun was setting, the pictures don't do it justice because it was falling too fast for me to run in and grab my camera, had to use my phone


there was more pink and right under the clouds more light was coming through that the phone's camera couldn't catch


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2013)

Pix I've taken over the years....


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 23, 2013)

It's a pleasure cn and knowing others enjoy them as much as I do makes it all the better.


----------



## greenswag (Feb 23, 2013)

those bottom things. Not sure what they are but they're all over in the summer around here and people freak out but I think they're harmless. They always land on me and I just let em go because they don't sting or bite or 95% of the time I can't even feel them even if I see them on me so it doesn't bother me none. I looked really close before and they like, poke me with their tongue lol, guess I taste good


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 23, 2013)

greenswag said:


> those bottom things. Not sure what they are but they're all over in the summer around here and people freak out but I think they're harmless. They always land on me and I just let em go because they don't sting or bite or 95% of the time I can't even feel them even if I see them on me so it doesn't bother me none. I looked really close before and they like, poke me with their tongue lol, guess I taste good


Dragonflies or Damselflies are completely harmless.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Dragonflies or Damselflies are completely harmless.


I once found a dragonfly in October. i think it was dying. A monster, five inches across he wings. It crawled s*l*o*w*l*y onto my finger, then gave my knuckle a leisurely bite. Youchers. I think it envenomated me because the bite took three months to heal. 

Lemme tell you ... those bastards can put the Man into Mandible. cn


----------



## greenswag (Feb 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Dragonflies or Damselflies are completely harmless.


What we have aren't dragonflies(well obviously we have plenty of those too), they're really tiny and look like bees or wasp not sure what they are. With some keen googling aka typing in "tiny bee looking thing" I have found it is called a hoverfly and actually helps us  

from wikipedia 
*Relationship with people*

Many species of hoverfly larvae prey upon pest insects, including aphids and the leafhoppers, which spread some diseases such as curly top. Therefore, they are seen in biocontrol as a natural means of reducing the levels of pests.
Gardeners, therefore, will sometimes use companion plants to attract hoverflies. Those reputed to do so include alyssum, _Iberis umbellata_, statice, buckwheat, chamomile, parsley, and yarrow.

of course a picture for ya







and to go with the thread











I love how friendly they are, just land on you and are like "what's up!" I'll have to tell people to stop freaking out and running away from them or me when they land on me and I just let em go


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2013)

There's a BBC series "Life in the Undergrowth" which has a segment on hoverflies. Awesome. I love small-life documentaries. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I once found a dragonfly in October. i think it was dying. A monster, five inches across he wings. It crawled s*l*o*w*l*y onto my finger, then gave my knuckle a leisurely bite. Youchers. I think it envenomated me because the bite took three months to heal.
> 
> Lemme tell you ... those bastards can put the Man into Mandible. cn


Only you. LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2013)

Dragonflies are fun to shoot, when they enter a new area, they "map out" 4 or 5 spots in a pattern that are interesting then repeat the pattern 4 or 5 times before moving on. If you are ready when he returns, you can get some cool shots.


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

I knew I was gonna hit Like even befor the last pic. Thise jellyfish are magnificent. cn

Ctenophores!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

When I've smoked just way-heck too much, I feel like this. "Help ... I've floated to the ceiling and can't get up." cn


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2013)

I've felt like that many times myself, then picture this


----------



## Po boy (Feb 25, 2013)

Mojo, your pics are unbelievably beautiful. thanks


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2013)

Anytime Po boy, just glad that I can get away with posting so many lol


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Anytime Po boy, just glad that I can get away with posting so many lol


You're carrying this thread! Carry on! cn


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 25, 2013)

Mojo I always love when you post these. You have exquisite taste in beautiful things.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

theQuetzalcoatl said:


> Mojo I always love when you post these. You have exquisite taste in beautiful things.


Testify, brother Quetz. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2013)

That pic of the brown/gray mountains looks compellingly to me like the bones of a giant half-revealed by weathering. A creature from the Dreamtime perhaps, of an age and scale to have sung the earth into being. 

I was also reminded of this sculpture.







Lastly a link to a photo i cannot copy. I hope to see that sight one day as presented. cn

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7499118240/


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 26, 2013)

Lets go macro


----------



## MojoRison (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't mind me, just liking all of mojo's post.


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## fumble (Feb 27, 2013)

same here...Mojo you have the most beautiful pics ever!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

The wildflowers are beginning near here. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)

how how how does Mojo do it? That first pic looks real ... not manipulated. Awesomeness. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 9, 2013)

I love this thread. Thanks CN.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I love this thread. Thanks CN.


Bump Bump, im glad this is back i forgot to sub last time. Its one of my favorites too


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> I love this thread. Thanks CN.


I birthed it, but Mojo has been nursing it. I must extract his secret from him (checks syringes and straps) ... cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 9, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I birthed it, but Mojo has been nursing it. I must extract his secret from him (checks syringes and straps) ... cn


His contributions are so vibrant. All I have are my own pictures taken with my trusty Canon.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

Did you post that picture of that gay soldier kissing his husband on his return from duty Carne? That picture stuck in my mind, its beautiful


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Did you post that picture of that gay soldier kissing his husband on his return from duty Carne? That picture stuck in my mind, its beautiful


umm... I don't remember to be honest. I'm a little drunk right now. LOL


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 9, 2013)

Darn, i hoped you could post it again. Maybe it was see4.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Did you post that picture of that gay soldier kissing his husband on his return from duty Carne? That picture stuck in my mind, its beautiful





Ninjabowler said:


> Darn, i hoped you could post it again. Maybe it was see4.


see4 was photographed kissing his husband returning from duty ?
Damn, I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 10, 2013)

Love is a powerful thing, its a feeling that compels us to do things wed never do without it. People have died for love, fought for love, and it has cost many people everything they have. Love makes people take a stand against those who wish to harm the ones they themselves are in love with. It could be a child, a partner, a belief, or anything that one feels strongly enough to sacrifice for. Although love can be irrational and dangerous in many instances, love is and always will be, beautiful.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 10, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> His contributions are so vibrant. All I have are my own pictures taken with my trusty Canon.


I love your pics Carne you're the artist posting orginals, I'm more like a gallery owner who has no talent himself but can recognize it in others.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I love your pics Carne you're the artist posting orginals, I'm more like a gallery owner who has no talent himself but can recognize it in others.


That is valuable in and of itself. I don't know your curator secrets, and your images wow me. That one with the fly or damselfly covered in dewdrops was fantastic. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 10, 2013)

This is called a Brown Creeper. I have been trying to get a picture of one of these for about two years now. They are fast, tiny and move constantly. Getting a decent photo is almost impossible. I heard a Nuthatch and knew Brown Creepers usually hang out with them so I grabbed my camera and dashed outside. I ran around this tree about 20 times trying to get a picture. I must have looked like a crazy man. Finally. I have a decent picture of the little shit.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> His contributions are so vibrant. All I have are my own pictures taken with my trusty Canon.


I'm thinking he dips the photos LSD, that's what makes the photos "Pop". Colors so strong you can smell them!


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2013)

These two are compliments of my brother.

View attachment 2564490

View attachment 2564491


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 11, 2013)

Captured this morning. A male and female Gadwall. They're not a colorful bird but they have a certain muted elegance.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## smok3h (Mar 12, 2013)

Looking at this thread makes me feel really bad for blind people.


----------



## blacksun (Mar 12, 2013)

Volcanic lightning, from the Sakurajima volcano in southern Japan.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 15, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


>


Nice, very sneaky


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 15, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Nice, very sneaky



I had to crawl through russian olive branches to get to that little shit. Some of the thorns on those trees are over an inch long. I got a little scratched up but it was worth it for this shot.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 16, 2013)

these are really cool monkey tulips


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 16, 2013)

IMO the most beautiful awe inspiring natural phenomenon are easily the nebula that come from supernovi. 
 < personal favorite(ghost nebula)


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 16, 2013)

ever wonder what the earth would be like if we had rings of saturn? really cool video [video=youtube;UT2sQ7KIQ-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT2sQ7KIQ-E[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Mar 17, 2013)

the northern lights are out big time right now.Only if I had the right gear.The pics would be fuckin awsome


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2013)

Apparently I'm in to photographing birds now. Just kind of evolved when I picked up a slr off of Craigslist. 





I need to invest in a better zoom...


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Apparently _*I'm in to photographing birds now*_. Just kind of evolved when I picked up a slr off of Craigslist.
> I need to invest in a better zoom...


It's a deadly addiction. Once you get hooked you can never stop. Especially when you capture a bird you've never seen before. I feel for you. LOL







American Pipit.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Apparently I'm in to photographing birds now. Just kind of evolved when I picked up a slr off of Craigslist.
> 
> View attachment 2573179
> View attachment 2573180
> ...


Your first bird is an English Sparrow a.k.a. House Sparrow (introduced species). The second one looks like either a Red-shouldered Hawk or a Red-tailed hawk. I think I see a belly band and that usually means a Red-tailed Hawk and we all know what the last one is.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Your first bird is an English Sparrow a.k.a. House Sparrow (introduced species). The second one looks like either a Red-shouldered Hawk or a Red-tailed hawk. I think I see a belly band and that usually means a Red-tailed Hawk and we all know what the last one is.


Thank for that. I actually had no idea what the 1st bird was.

There were 2 other birds that were too fast for me today. Both pecking on some wood. One was bigger, jet black with red feathers on top his head and the other was smaller, blue and grey. Lots of Cardinals around here.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Thank for that. I actually had no idea what the 1st bird was.
> 
> There were 2 other birds that were too fast for me today. Both pecking on some wood. One was bigger, jet black with red feathers on top his head and the other was smaller, blue and grey. Lots of Cardinals around here.


the blue and grey one sounds like a nuthatch. Did the larger one have a red spot on its head or was the entire head red?







Nuthatch


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 17, 2013)

That one in the first pic is sitting on a Sumac. They have soft fuzzy branches until they harden off. Also a tea can be made out of the flowers if it's not Poison Sumac (sorry wanted to sound like a smartass)

The first bird you described is a wood pecker more than likely. Recognize the sound they make anywhere. I have seen two Pileated Woodpeckers in my life and they are some of the coolest birds. They are the largest north american woodpecker. Almost prehistoric looking.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> That one in the first pic is sitting on a Sumac. They have soft fuzzy branches until they harden off. Also a tea can be made out of the flowers if it's not Poison Sumac (sorry wanted to sound like a smartass)
> 
> The first bird you described is a wood pecker more than likely. Recognize the sound they make anywhere. I have seen two Pileated Woodpeckers in my life and they are some of the coolest birds. They are the largest north american woodpecker. Almost prehistoric looking.


Sounds like my state bird the Roadrunner. I've only seen one in my lifetime. I'm thinking the woodpecker he saw was either a red-headed or Downy/Hairy woodpecker.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> That one in the first pic is sitting on a Sumac. They have soft fuzzy branches until they harden off. Also a tea can be made out of the flowers if it's not Poison Sumac (sorry wanted to sound like a smartass)
> 
> The first bird you described is a wood pecker more than likely. Recognize the sound they make anywhere. I have seen two Pileated Woodpeckers in my life and they are some of the coolest birds. They are the largest north american woodpecker. Almost prehistoric looking.


I do believe Outdoorsman is right on both accounts. It is Staghorn Sumac the bird is sitting on in the 1st pic. And after looking at that picture it was definitely a Pileated Woodpecker.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I do believe Outdoorsman is right on both accounts. It is Staghorn Sumac the bird is sitting on in the 1st pic. And after looking at that picture it was definitely a Pileated Woodpecker.


Wow. Lucky! If it looked like a Pileated but had a white saddle on its back I would have fainted. That would be an Ivory-billed woodpecker and it's still up in the air whether they're extinct or not. Officially they are but there are sightings and even a very bad video of what COULD be an Ivory-bill.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Wow. Lucky! If it looked like a Pileated but had a white saddle on its back I would have fainted. That would be an Ivory-billed woodpecker and it's still up in the air whether they're extinct or not. Officially they are but there are sightings and even a very bad video of what COULD be an Ivory-bill.


Lol, after looking up the Ivory-Billed even if they are still alive I'm out of their range. I'm determined to get the Pileated's shot now though. 

The other one could have been a Nuthatch. It never got as close as the Pileated did so it's hard to say.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 17, 2013)

all i've got near me upstate are hawks and crows, i love the crows and the hawks are interesting too, i'll be walking down the street and see a hawk swoop down trying to nab a squirrel, the squirrel will run under a car and the hawk will change its gameplan, funniest thing i saw was this kind of altercation and a cat that was under the car sprang out and tried to take that hawk's life. the crows keep to themselves usually, smart birds.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a psycho Chihuahua, Chihuaacabra is more like it.Had a Hawk swoop down on her and take off and that little mexican dog was eating Hawk ass.He dropped Her and She survived the Talon's and drop.I live in a big forest and if I put out dead animals these 10ft wide birds fill my trees.Need to take some pic's of them.Bad Actors.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Lol, after looking up the Ivory-Billed even if they are still alive I'm out of their range


You mean you don't live in Arkansas?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Your first bird is an English Sparrow a.k.a. House Sparrow (introduced species). The second one looks like either a Red-shouldered Hawk or a Red-tailed hawk. I think I see a belly band and that usually means a Red-tailed Hawk and we all know what the last one is.


After last week's events that's a "loser". cn


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 17, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> I have a psycho Chihuahua, Chihuaacabra is more like it.Had a Hawk swoop down on her and take off and that little mexican dog was eating Hawk ass.He dropped Her and She survived the Talon's and drop.I live in a big forest and if I put out dead animals these 10ft wide birds fill my trees.Need to take some pic's of them.Bad Actors.


damn! only time i saw a bird with a 10 ft wingspan was at the bronx zoo!, condors i believe they were called, like 10 feet wingspan.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Wow. Lucky! If it looked like a Pileated but had a white saddle on its back I would have fainted. That would be an Ivory-billed woodpecker and it's still up in the air whether they're extinct or not. Officially they are but there are sightings and even a very bad video of what COULD be an Ivory-bill.


 I read about this a few years ago and was very excited by it. Awesome if they survive. I think they are extremely dependent on pristine, uncrowded habitat, which is a pressing problem. cn


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 17, 2013)

These are Giant Condors, they even freak my German Shepherd out sometimes.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> These are Giant Condors, they even freak my German Shepherd out sometimes.


ummm.. I think you're a little out of range for Condors.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 17, 2013)

i saw a hawk grab a fat pigeon on the city street the other day, kinda fucked up but yea, i was laughing out loud at how bizarre the whole thing seemed.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 17, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> ummm.. I think you're a little out of range for Condors.


Well 10ft wingspan's seem pretty fuckin Giant to me Carne.I'm in a Jungle in East Texas though.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 17, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Well 10ft wingspan's seem pretty fuckin Giant to me Carne.I'm in a Jungle in East Texas though.


both condors and vultures feed on dead carcasses, seeing as its texas its more likely to be vultures and if you were in california then it might have been more likely to be condors.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 17, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> Well 10ft wingspan's seem pretty fuckin Giant to me Carne.I'm in a Jungle in East Texas though.






Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> both condors and vultures feed on dead carcasses, seeing as its texas its more likely to be vultures and if you were in california then it might have been more likely to be condors.


Condors live in California and Arizona.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 17, 2013)

^
moths, they're purdy too.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I do believe Outdoorsman is right on both accounts. It is Staghorn Sumac the bird is sitting on in the 1st pic. And after looking at that picture it was definitely a Pileated Woodpecker.


Interesting. I would have assumed it to be a more common variety like Carne mentioned, but there is no mistaking the pileated from a smaller variety. You should try and get a picture. Getting spring fever looking at all these nature shots. I'll have pictures to add when it warms up.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2013)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Interesting. I would have assumed it to be a more common variety like Carne mentioned, but there is no mistaking the pileated from a smaller variety. You should try and get a picture. Getting spring fever looking at all these nature shots. I'll have pictures to add when it warms up.


Yeah, it was definitely a male Pileated after looking up more images. I just put up a new bird feeder the other day so hopefully I'll have some more pics to share. It's raining ice right now. So probably not today . Much to my chagrin.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;xHkq1edcbk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xHkq1edcbk4#![/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh do tell me more about the birds& the bees. cn


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 18, 2013)

weeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 19, 2013)

..........the eyes of a child


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2013)

Went outside for acouple minutes. Not a spectacular looking bird, but Mr. Robin was nice enough to oblige me with some poses.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Oh do tell me more about the birds& the bees. cn


is this an african bee eater? Nebody know?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2013)

Found this guy this morning. Can't tell if it's a Red Bellied or a Downy Woodpecker. It's definitely NOT the one I saw acouple days ago. It's about half the size.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 21, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Found this guy this morning. Can't tell if it's a Red Bellied or a Downy Woodpecker. It's definitely NOT the one I saw acouple days ago. It's about half the size.
> 
> View attachment 2579749


With that short bill and wing pattern I would go with a Downy. A Pileated is about the size of a crow. I hope you get to capture a photo of the Pileated one of these days .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2013)

From our paper this morning.

View attachment 2580995


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 22, 2013)

is that a copper's hawk carne? those waxwings are beautiful GWN.


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> is that a copper's hawk carne? those waxwings are beautiful GWN.


Nope. It's a Red-tailed Hawk. 

I love Cedar Waxwings. I have a flock of them down by the river. What I really would like to get a picture of is some Bohemian Waxwings.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Nope. It's a Red-tailed Hawk.
> 
> I love Cedar Waxwings. I have a flock of them down by the river. What I really would like to get a picture of is some Bohemian Waxwings.


The caption in the paper said that those were Bohemian's.
But I really don't know.

http://www.adn.com/


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2013)

[youtube]9b7y9UYt_fM[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The caption in the paper said that those were Bohemian's.
> But I really don't know.
> 
> http://www.adn.com/


The Newspaper is right. I didn't catch the rufous coloring on the face. They also have rufous on the underside of the tail and a white bar on the wings.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2013)

I enjoyed reading this so I thought I would share it here. I guess it made me feel beautiful after reading it.

http://successify.net/2012/10/31/22-things-happy-people-do-differently/


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2013)

The bird feeder has proven to be a wise investment. I can hear the Pileated in the woods next to me but he has yet to come much closer. He has a very distinct sound compared to the other woodpeckers I've noticed. In that he sounds like a fucking jack hammer lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2013)

Y'know i thought about you yesterday, neo? i heard a woodpecker, and thought of your pileated. The one i heard though had a rapid beat. Sounded like a wooden cat purring, kind of. cn


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> *Y'know i thought about you yesterday, neo?* i heard a woodpecker, and thought of your pileated. The one i heard though had a rapid beat. Sounded like a wooden cat purring, kind of. cn


No CN, I didn't know you thought about me yesterday.  That's touching though. 

I just went out and caught this little lady...


----------



## fb360 (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's a picture I took this week while snowboarding.
It was an amazing day, and we were boarding in, and above, the clouds.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 23, 2013)

fb360 said:


> Here's a picture I took this week while snowboarding.
> It was an amazing day, and we were boarding in, and above, the clouds.
> 
> View attachment 2582584


wow.... nice view for sure.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2013)

Is this a Nuthatch Carne? If so, good call because this is the smaller blue bird I saw last week.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Excerpt from _Billions and Billions_

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 25, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Is this a Nuthatch Carne? If so, good call because this is the smaller blue bird I saw last week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2584016


Yep. That is a White-breasted Nuthatch. 

You should also have Red-breasted Nuthatches in your area. Nuthatches are often seen with other woodpeckers or Brown Creepers. That's why I guessed Nuthatch.

Great capture by the way.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2013)

Well damn, the birds were good to me this morning. Great start to the day!!

2 new ones for you to help me identify Carne...








Then I got these 2 shots. I think the Cardinal is especially beautiful...


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey neo..,the first pic is a Bluejay and the second is a chickadee...I think


P.S Bluejays are vicious birds, I've seen the ones near my place take baby Robins and smash them on the sidewalk...and most times it seems they do it just for the thrill.


----------



## Lemon from yemen (Mar 26, 2013)

My brother stoned off his stupid head, lol ,sur his teeth could do with a scrub but this is beautiful.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 26, 2013)

^^^ That guys teeth could use a wire brush, whats he been eatin? Grass? Hes too high man, that stuffs for the goats


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 28, 2013)

This one makes me miss Home.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 28, 2013)

<<<<<<< i miss these!!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry to turn your thread into the "bird thread" CN but I'm quite thoroughly enjoying my new hobby. The relaxation it gives me is beautiful. 

Mourning Dove




Here's a shot of a Cardinal I tweaked in the GIMP that turned out looking pretty cool...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 30, 2013)

I got some real life pics I snapped I'd like to share! Went snowboarding, and it was the best day of the year, I was riding in a t shirt and no gloves. Enjoy!




















im beautiful too!!!


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 30, 2013)

This is a red-tailed hawk. We have a bunch of hawks in my area.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 31, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to PeyoteReligion again.*


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 31, 2013)

Japan, i've always wanted to go. i'll be there next winter, to see this(and a bunch of other crazy shit in japan  )
new mexico as well.
 dat shadow nature says "fuck you"


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 31, 2013)

For The "Bird Lovers".


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 31, 2013)

either i need a new camera or i was really stoned


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 31, 2013)

Tis a Beautiful Thing(s)


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sprinkles mmmmmm.


----------



## slowbus (Mar 31, 2013)

if you like 150 horsepower 2 cycle snowmobiles,deep snow,mountains,sunshine,and snow....well these may be beautiful


----------



## kinetic (Mar 31, 2013)

thanks for sharing slowbus


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2013)

Coastal Alaska.

View attachment 2595719

View attachment 2595720


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 1, 2013)

I just remembered i have birds..lots


----------



## dashcues (Apr 1, 2013)

Found this pic on the web the other day...and though it may not be "beautiful" to everyone,this place is my beautiful.
Chinquapin,Louisiana.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 1, 2013)

These take forevaar to download so a few at a time


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2013)

A couple more shots from Yesterday.
We took a ride out to look @ a Humpback carcass on the beach that a Sow and cub have claimed.
Wouldn't you know it - no bears in sight (lousy bear guide, I know ), but this Eagle thought himself photogenic.

View attachment 2596854

View attachment 2596861


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 1, 2013)

I like alot of Dark Beauty too.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2013)

With those gloves, she looks like Mrs. Sauron. cn


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 1, 2013)

\m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> I like alot of Dark Beauty too.









Me too


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 2, 2013)

Not really my kinda bird lol ^^^ sorry padawan, to each their own  that crazy ass ostrich walked right up to me. I was so damn scared i was going to get my ass kicked by a bird. I just kept shooting pics waiting to get ktfo! It was less than a foot away


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Not really my kinda bird lol ^^^ sorry padawan, to each their own  that crazy ass ostrich walked right up to me. I was so damn scared i was going to get my ass kicked by a bird. I just kept shooting pics waiting to get ktfo! It was less than a foot away


To each their own, that chicks name is Skin Diamond (well, her porn name anyway..), and she is an absolute freak! My kinda gal! You can't bring a chick like that home to meet mom! lol

Fuck Ostriches! 

[youtube]AlO0x2gAnvM[/youtube]


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 2, 2013)

Ill check her out  ya dude those birds get crazy. I was sweatin. I finally backed away slowly when it turned around, id love to eat an egg. I bet i could order one online


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I wonder what ostrich tastes like...


----------



## Po boy (Apr 2, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> This one makes me miss Home.


nice photo, is that Blue Cypress Lake in Florida?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I wonder what ostrich tastes like...


Tastes like chicken and pork mixed together. Its cheap all over africa but usually youll get the spiced and dried jerky style "biltong" thats available everywhere. Its damn good too.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I wonder what ostrich tastes like...


if it's anything like emu, it can taste pretty good. in nyc last year there was a meat food show, alot of different animal meats and recipes were sampled, the emu was pretty good, almost like chicken.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Tastes like chicken and pork mixed together. Its cheap all over africa but usually youll get the spiced and dried jerky style "biltong" thats available everywhere. Its damn good too.


What the hell is that?

This is an ostrich, big ugly dinosaur lookin' motherfucker;


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 2, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What the hell is that?
> 
> This is an ostrich, big ugly dinosaur lookin' motherfucker;


oh padawan...lmao, i know what an ostrich is. I was just posting more africa bird pics and commenting on what ostrich tastes like at the same time. Ive eaten lots of em and seen lots of em, i got lots of pics of em too. I havent eaten the eggs yet though. I found em online for 40 buck i think last night.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooooooooooh


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 3, 2013)

More crazy birds? Yes? Ok birds settle down


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2013)

A new thread inspired me. cn


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 3, 2013)

hear about the new spider discovered? its as big as your face.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 3, 2013)

blue spider


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 4, 2013)

Where's WW?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2013)

at the store getting raid


----------



## Ninjabowler (Apr 4, 2013)

The last of the birds, i got spiders too


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> at the store getting *raid*


~giggling, ducking~ cn


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 6, 2013)

&#2972;&#2972;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;¤&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;¤&#9827;&#9827;¤&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;¤&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#2972;&#2972;


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2013)

Beauty is indeed in the eyes of the beholder.

View attachment 2603465


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 6, 2013)

Fiji Apple
What makes this so nice? It's in my back yard!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 9, 2013)

They are so beautiful but ya get a Blowjob and ya got yourself a Souvenier.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 10, 2013)

someone polluted a waterfall with glow sticks, or the incredible hulk had the runs

 mother earth hs got dem curves!


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 10, 2013)

A few pictures of where i live





































It's all well and good when the suns shining


----------



## slowbus (Apr 15, 2013)

here are a couple from today
the valley 
the opposite view back across the valley form the mountain top
a cool rock on the way down


----------



## VILEPLUME (Apr 17, 2013)

[youtube]XpaOjMXyJGk[/youtube]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2013)

View attachment 2620141

View attachment 2620143


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh Lawd!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 24, 2013)

What happened ?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## TalonToker (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (May 7, 2013)

The bombing of Dresden


----------



## TalonToker (May 11, 2013)

It's so true.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 11, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> It's so true.
> 
> View attachment 2652398


it just sucks when they consistantly cost you a fortune cause theyre broke


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 11, 2013)

I've let some 20 yr friends go because I am tired of carrying them. After so long they just start to expect it, and I feel like I just look like a refuge/atm. Real friends GIVE and take.


----------



## slowbus (May 11, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I've let some 20 yr friends go because I am tired of carrying them. After so long they just start to expect it, and I feel like I just look like a refuge/atm. Real friends GIVE and take.



word^^^^ I just told my "buddy" I'm not fucking around with anymore "one way street" kinda people


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I've let some 20 yr friends go because I am tired of carrying them. After so long they just start to expect it, and I feel like I just look like a refuge/atm. Real friends GIVE and take.


I feel that - I recently had to kick out a old friend. He'd been staying with us for over a year, I got him his job & he's drunk most of the time (not at work), smoking my herb, eating my food, drinking my beer etc . . . (ad infinitum) and I got fed up with it.
I'll give you the shirt off of my back - - - a couple of times, just not every day !


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2013)

The _Brodiaea_ is making a fine showing near here. Can someone identify the species for me? This is on a basaltic plateau of sorts.



And when I took this, i thought of WinterWoman and Carne Seca. What a great friend I am. 


cn


----------



## Grandpapy (May 14, 2013)

Good to see you, Welcome Back.


----------



## MojoRison (May 15, 2013)

I'll second that ^^^


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2013)

Playing with the Macro.

View attachment 2657171

View attachment 2657181


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/REP4S0uqEOc


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Playing with the Macro.
> 
> View attachment 2657171
> 
> View attachment 2657181


Cut those mommas. Those trichomes are sooo amber. ~giggle~ cn


----------



## Grandpapy (May 15, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/REP4S0uqEOc


Left me wanting more... Very cool birds, Id like to know more of the mate selection and what would be a turn off for the female.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 16, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Cut those mommas. Those trichomes are sooo amber. ~giggle~ cn



Yeah those buds are fuckin airy huh?


----------



## VILEPLUME (May 17, 2013)

[video=vimeo;65313147]https://vimeo.com/65313147[/video]


----------



## silasraven (May 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Cut those mommas. Those trichomes are sooo amber. ~giggle~ cn


yeah nad there very good, the whole thing, for potting soil


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2013)

silasraven said:


> yeah nad there very good, the whole thing, for potting soil


Whut ?? .

View attachment 2660576


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2013)

for Scoob ... cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2013)

I find this particular clip compelling and beautiful.

[video=youtube;f2_OOaP763k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2_OOaP763k[/video]


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 19, 2013)

Butterfleye &#9789;&#10026;&#9790;


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 21, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> for Scoob ... cn


Thank you from myself and my family.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Thank you from myself and my family.


Hand Salute

[video=youtube;ZQ_DCCFFkwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ_DCCFFkwA[/video]

Ready Two.


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

How about some shots of bridges and their surrounding amenities.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2013)

Speaking of bridges - I jumped off the center span of this one at around 2:00 am when I was young and really dumb.
It was a long swim back to the truck.
View attachment 2674167


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 27, 2013)

Evelyn McHale, 23 years old, jumped from the 86th floor of the Empire State Building with the note "He is much better off without me ... I wouldn't make a good wife for anybody".


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

... dude?? cn


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> How about some shots of bridges and their surrounding amenities.


Bridges are awesome!  Until 10 months ago i used to live a hundred meters from this lil bridge. Not a bad job for what they'd have had to ork with 150 years ago. In the summer it was amazing to roll up some joints and take a stroll over the river into the forests on the other side


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Bridges are awesome!  Until 10 months ago i used to live a hundred meters from this lil bridge. Not a bad job for what they'd have had to ork with 150 years ago. In the summer it was amazing to roll up some joints and take a stroll over the river into the forests on the other side


Where is this? Stunning!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ... dude?? cn


The name of that shot is called "The Most Beautiful Suicide"


----------



## tip top toker (May 27, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Where is this? Stunning!!


Clifton village, Bristol, South West of England. Very beautiful place.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The name of that shot is called "The Most Beautiful Suicide"


I don't think you're quite clear on the concept of this thread. cn


----------



## silasraven (May 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I don't think you're quite clear on the concept of this thread. cn


i think he did, i found it riveting. a true tale of beauty where she now is the most beautiful.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I don't think you're quite clear on the concept of this thread. cn


There's an element of tragic beauty in that story, imo


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's an element of tragic beauty in that story, imo


Just please promise me no Beautiful Battlefields or Abortions (or in that vein). cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Just please promise me no Beautiful Battlefields or Abortions (or in that vein). cn









No promises


----------



## neosapien (May 27, 2013)

Speaking of bridges...

One of our many stops in China... the _Baling River Bridge_. The 4th highest bridge in the world. 








My wife's province is so rugged and mountainous it boasts 8 of the top 20 highest bridges in the world.


----------



## slowbus (May 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's an element of tragic beauty in that story, imo



YOU ARE 1 FUCKED UP DISTURBED MOTHERFUCKER.and not in a good way.You make Beardo look normal.Seek help~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Speaking of bridges...
> One of our many stops in China... the _Baling River Bridge_. The 4th highest bridge in the world.
> 
> 
> ...


Though not a professional engineer I think I see a slight flaw in the design.


----------



## neosapien (May 27, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Though not a professional engineer I think I see a slight flaw in the design.


Naw, just hit 88mph, you'll be cool.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

The opposite of bridges is also beautiful to me. cn























And, of course, riding a Harley with loud pipes through one and brapping the throttle is good clean fun! (I was thoughtful of folks in convertibles, of course.) cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

This one's some of each! cn


----------



## neosapien (May 27, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The opposite of bridges is also beautiful to me. cn
> 
> And, of course, riding a Harley with loud pipes through one and brapping the throttle is good clean fun! (I was thoughtful of folks in convertibles, of course.) cn


To get to the _Baling River Bridge _we had to walk through a tunnel. We didn't have to walk, but for some reason we did.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 27, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

you sly one, you.  cn


----------



## Fungus Gnat (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;sx66ys4JG5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=sx66ys4JG5o#![/video]


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2013)

You want terrible yet beautiful? Game on. cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2013)

More terrible beauty ... there was a planet in the way ... cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2013)

Give it two billion years, and this will be our ringside seat to teradeath. cn


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 30, 2013)

Cann, whats the 12345 thingamajig?


----------



## tip top toker (May 30, 2013)

Looks to me like the detonation process of a nuke.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2013)

Specifically a thermonuke built on the Teller-Ulam design. cn


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful and oh-so-topical. cn

http://phys.org/news/2012-10-white-widow-scenario-birth-ia.html


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 31, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Beautiful and oh-so-topical. cn
> 
> http://phys.org/news/2012-10-white-widow-scenario-birth-ia.html


if i were to take a Rorschach test id say that reminds me of a a yin yang symbol weaving back into itself....note to self, smoke less before internetting


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> if i were to take a Rorschach test id say that reminds me of a a yin yang symbol weaving back into itself....note to self, smoke less before internetting


Didja click the link? cn


----------



## Me & My friend (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Me & My friend (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Rawrb (May 31, 2013)

Me & My friend, you have a good eye for beauty.


----------



## MojoRison (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Me & My friend (May 31, 2013)

Rawrb said:


> Me & My friend, you have a good eye for beauty.


Well if you appreciate "Beauty" .....light one up & take some time to review the history of Mojo Rison's posts! But be prepared to be AMAZED! As you can see........he has dynamic taste in beautiful photo Images, art, music & words.

Is it all good to use the word "Dynamic" in two consecutive posts? 
What can I say........It's going to be a DYNAMIC WEEKEND!!


----------



## Rawrb (May 31, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Well if you appreciate "Beauty" .....light one up & take some time to review the history of Mojo Rison's posts! But be prepared to be AMAZED! As you can see........he has dynamic taste in beautiful photo Images, art, music & words.
> 
> Is it all good to use the word "Dynamic" in two consecutive posts?
> What can I say........It's going to be a DYNAMIC WEEKEND!!


Oh i know! I've been following this thread for a while. Some truly incredible photography.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2013)

A theme from another thread brough to Beautiful. cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> A theme from another thread brough to Beautiful. cn


The circular solar panel darn near looks like a helo-pad.
That technology is absolutely awesome !


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 1, 2013)

My Best Bro and Point Man.......Sniper. \m/&#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;\m/


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The circular solar panel darn near looks like a helo-pad.
> That technology is absolutely awesome !


I'm thinking it may be a landing pad. The structure is under almost 1xG at that altitude, and solar panels (at least anywhere near that size) won't generate near the power needed to run the beanstalk.
If solar is the game, I'd build a few thousand sq km of solar at the zero-gee point, GeoStation at 23000 (give or take) miles up. 
Once we have the material science to build the tether (and even our best current candidate, UHMW nanotubes, is shy of the mark), I'm betting we'll have robust superconductors to send it up&down the "wire". cn


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2013)

Fuck y'all and your cgi space stations! Here are to of my utterly beautiful bubbies, Lucy and Kuroi  Their beauty makes me giddy  Here is Lucy being pampered by my Kuroi all dressed up in her new sailor outfit  I pity all you folk with your sensible conforming girls. I just LOVE that Kuroi dresses up as a sexy sailor for no other reason than why not, it's thursday  Luckiest man alive 



Lucy more than Kuroi right now. Thank god she's no longer on these forums else i'd get an ear full  Looking at that photo, Kuroi seems to have Wreck it Ralph size hands lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 1, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck y'all and your cgi space stations! Here are to of my utterly beautiful bubbies, Lucy and Kuroi  Their beauty makes me giddy  Here is Lucy being pampered by my Kuroi all dressed up in her new sailor outfit  I pity all you folk with your sensible conforming girls. I just LOVE that Kuroi dresses up as a sexy sailor for no other reason than why not, it's thursday  Luckiest man alive


I have always thought of Kuroi as a beautiful and intelligent lady.
~Doff's cap~ Sir, you are indeed a fortunate man.





Welcome to the club.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2013)

Tonight's observance of Beautiful continues with SNRs ... supernova remnants. Some of the mightiest celestial events known, and visible across the span of the visible cosmos. Here are some beauties. 

Supernova 1987a ... mmaann I wish I'd been in the right place to see that. Only southern hemisphere stargazers need apply. This is the "light echo ring". 







Here is SN 1006 (shown in false color from X-ray), the first for which unequivocal records exist. Some of it does show in the visible spectrum, like this ethereal ribbon. 













This is DEM L316 in the Large Magellanic Cloud. The two lobes have different iron content and are believed to be a chance optical alignment of two distinct SNRs. The smaller lobe is iton-rich and probably marks a type Ia event, the sudden thermonuclear detonation of a white dwarf with the munchies. The larger, iron-poor lobe is more consistent with the type II supernova of a large and profligate young star. 







Simeis 147 is a fine, old collection of wispy arcs in Taurus. It puts me in mind of relected and refracted ripples in a small pond.







The Crab Nebula, also in Taurus, marks the spot where the Chinese observed a "guest star", a mighty portent, in 1054. It is one of the very few available to the backyard astronomer with a good pair of binoculars. In those, of course, it is a faint shapeless smudge. cn


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 3, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabineer again.


*As the thread suggests....Beautiful!*
*


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 3, 2013)

This one is so fascinating, I've had it as my comp background for at least couple years now. I just can't get enough of it. Just amazing!






Plan on shooting out to Death Valley with scope & cam again this summer. It's amazing how much more one can see with the absence of the moon ,pollution & artificial light .





Nothing special but works better than my biscopulars  







"Minimal light pollution allows a dramatic view of the milky way. This image is a composite, one just before moonset of the landscape and one after moon set of the milky way."

​





​"Racetrack sailing stone and star trails. A sliding rock of the Racetrack Playa. The sliding rocks, or sailing stones, move across the mud flats of the Racetrack Playa, leaving trails behind in the mud. The explanation for their movement is not known with certainty, but many believe wind pushes the rocks over wet and perhaps icy mud in winter. Racetrack Playa, Death Valley National Park, California, USA"


Sure wish it was as just easy to get up & go to Alaska to see the lights!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2013)

Me & My friend said:


> Sure wish it was as just easy to get up & go to Alaska to see the lights!


Be advised the Aurora Borealis is most visible at the darkest time of year.
You'd have to be pretty dedicated to visit Fairbanks (for instance) in January/February ! 
FWIW


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 3, 2013)

I appreciate it, but unfortunately at this point.....it's merely a pipe dream


----------



## kinetic (Jun 3, 2013)

me & my, dont give up on that dream, Ive seen them in NY before.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 3, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Fuck y'all and your cgi space stations! Here are to of my utterly beautiful bubbies, Lucy and Kuroi  Their beauty makes me giddy  Here is Lucy being pampered by my Kuroi all dressed up in her new sailor outfit  I pity all you folk with your sensible conforming girls. I just LOVE that Kuroi dresses up as a sexy sailor for no other reason than why not, it's thursday  Luckiest man alive
> 
> View attachment 2681974
> 
> Lucy more than Kuroi right now. Thank god she's no longer on these forums else i'd get an ear full  Looking at that photo, Kuroi seems to have Wreck it Ralph size hands lol


no offense but i noticed the slashes on her wrist, to me thats a major alarm to run the fuck away


----------



## Rawrb (Jun 3, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> no offense but i noticed the slashes on her wrist, to me thats a major alarm to run the fuck away


What a horrible thing to say...


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 3, 2013)

Rawrb said:


> What a horrible thing to say...


well, i am horrible.

had bad experience with cutters before. live and learn.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> no offense but i noticed the slashes on her wrist, to me thats a major alarm to run the fuck away


And by that reckoning based on the slashes up and down my arms, she should run the fuck away too. Alternatively though, we are both previously damaged souls who've found true love with each other. We have both been to hell and back, we both have our issues, and we are both truly happy together. Always best to hold your tongue unless you actually understand the situation.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 3, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> no offense but i noticed the slashes on her wrist, to me thats a major alarm to run the fuck away



I think if you were actually concerned about His or Her situation that the post could have been sent in a pm. It's better to be silent and presumed an idiot, than to speak and remove all doubt.Besides She is Great People.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2013)

Can we get back to beautiful please? cn


----------



## neosapien (Jun 3, 2013)

Where I'll be in 7 months.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> no offense but..


good thing that wasn't offensive


----------



## slowbus (Jun 3, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> no offense but i noticed the slashes on her wrist, to me thats a major alarm to run the fuck away



naw,those scars go across traffic.Thats just a COL.When they run with traffic you have a real crazy on yer hands


----------



## kinetic (Jun 3, 2013)

This is real, this is not cgi. Google the Seed Cathedral. It is absolutely awesome. Light is transported through glass tubes and illuminate the inside. At the end of the 'tube', all 60,000ish, a seed. There are no televisions inside there isn't any radio. Just a core temperature.
Edit: I want to go meditate there.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2013)

Taken near the Big Sur river.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 6, 2013)

i'm sure this has been posted but


this is a secluded beach that was made after bomb testing in WWI. its located in mexico!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2013)

Grandpapy, what is that flower? what is its size? cn


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 6, 2013)

Love the sideways heart one


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Grandpapy, what is that flower? what is its size? cn


I tried to find the name of it in CA natives with no luck.. But it's small, only 1 1/2"- 2" tall, I got muddy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I tried to find the name of it in CA natives with no luck.. But it's small, only 1 1/2"- 2" tall, I got muddy.


I've seen some such locally, and the ones I've seen are tiny ... the whole flower is maybe 1/4" across. I love them; they're especially beautiful for being such miniatures. I was hoping to learn their name. cn


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I've seen some such locally, and the ones I've seen are tiny ... the whole flower is maybe 1/4" across. I love them; they're especially beautiful for being such miniatures. I was hoping to learn their name. cn


There should be an app for that * hint hint*


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 11, 2013)

Please take the time look inside a TRULY beautiful person & a VERY beautiful heart because they are very hard to come by these days.
He doesn't even know me yet he still reaches out with a caring & helping hand.

https://www.rollitup.org/roll-up-cafe/317795-whats-dinner-tonight-566.html#post9194590

Thank you GreatWhiteNorth. 

*Nis cantkiya mani etonwan mis -" Your love walkes/moves towards me"*
I have nothing but Good wishes & positive energy for you & yours always


----------



## Jadesjewel (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 11, 2013)

&#2972;&#2972;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;¤&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;¤&#9827;&#9827;¤&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;¤&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#2972;&#2972;


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2013)

Everyones perception of "Beautiful" is different.
Here's one of the things that really gets my blood pumping.

View attachment 2698383


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;sdUUx5FdySs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdUUx5FdySs[/video]

I dunno, this is kinda cute in a way...sad too...Poor little thing...All he wanted to do was fly


----------



## match box (Jun 13, 2013)

Mojo once again you have come up with some of the best pic's. Nature is amazing. I bet seeing that stuff in person is amazing.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


Where do you get these pics?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Where do you get these pics?


It is a mystery to me. I am just so pleased he shares them and makes this thread so much better. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Everyones perception of "Beautiful" is different.
> Here's one of the things that really gets my blood pumping.
> 
> View attachment 2698383



oooo baby WHAT a rack!! ~shifts in blind~ cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ~shifts in blind~ cn


But the opposite of that is the beautiful part of hunting them.
Activity, . . . Hunting above tree line in the mountains - I call & talk to them & they talk back - I rake the brush with a shoulder blade to imitate his antlers and the testosterone is palpable when "he" shows up.
A primal rush is my best elucidation.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But the opposite of that is the beautiful part of hunting them.
> Activity, . . . Hunting above tree line in the mountains - I call & talk to them & they talk back - I rake the brush with a shoulder blade to imitate his antlers and the testosterone is palpable when "he" shows up.
> A primal rush is my best elucidation.


 Once upon a time I blew my dad's mind. We were hiking in mountains to the west of Vienna, up in the Alps. Awesome country. He stops in the trail, points across a gulch and there is a chamois. Not a common site for us turrists. He's all stoked.
The chamois makes this sound that's just like a circular saw shutting down ... a descending screech. After two such, I answer with a screech of my own. Dad winces because I'm gonna scare the critter off. But the chamois points his head in my direction and screeches again! I screech back. He gives it another go, decides I'm too dorky-sounding to take his weeemen (especially what with my Yank accent), and saunters confidently around a corner. cn


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 14, 2013)

Fished here yesterday with my pal.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 14, 2013)

My pal.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jun 14, 2013)

Cannabis beauty...





AW x TK


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 14, 2013)

She's looking pretty yummy.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jun 14, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> She's looking pretty yummy.


Can't wait until she's done! Keeper for sure.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 14, 2013)

You say she's a keeper now, but you'll burn her eventually.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jun 14, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> You say she's a keeper now, but you'll burn her eventually.


Nah, I've already ran this bitch. This is the keeper! I've kinda blown myself away with this strain. It had to be mostly luck, but I'll take it!

Edit: Sorry, forgot to mention those flowers are 35 days in. Still underage


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 14, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> View attachment 2698666
> Fished here yesterday with my pal.



That really is a beautiful picture. How did you do?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 14, 2013)

Lots of small pan sizers (catch and release). I didn't get anything bigger then a 3lb rainbow but they were hitting hard on threaded/pumped up night crawlers. It was fun and the views and hikes were awesome.

Here's another one of Lola enjoying the view at Virginia Lake.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 14, 2013)

Most of the time I catch and release too. The thrill of catching them is much more fun than spending all evening cleaning. 

I'd rather spend all evening catching some more.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 14, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Most of the time I catch and release too. The thrill of catching them is much more fun than spending all evening cleaning.
> 
> I'd rather spend all evening catching some more.


most of the time i catch and eat em. The best fish ive ever eaten came outta lakes like those. Eatin em is the best part heheheee


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 14, 2013)

Fresh crappie is some of the best.

mmmmmmm Fuck I'm hungry for some fresh fish now


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 14, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Where do you get these pics?


Most of the time I get lucky when I'm surfing, other times I get inspired by what someone has posted here. CN's idea for such a thread makes perfect sense, why not celebrate and enjoy the beauty this world has to offer when it's seems most of the time were inundated with negative images.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 14, 2013)

Beautiful Friday


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 14, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


Nice! I have all the hubble pics as my background and I can't wait to see what the James Webb tele sees in the next couple of years!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2013)

Lately, as I find myself paddling a neural board on the very edge between wakeful and asleep, I find myself sometimes grabbed by hypnopompic images of sand dunes. i think i am accessing dreams i had when I was younger than two years old ... there is that feeling of memories as old as I am. So I present some images of dunes, as beautiful in their minimalism as a lovely woman fully swathed in robes. cn






















And this site ... presented "unmined" out of respect. 

http://www.photographyblogger.net/20-amazing-sand-dune-pictures/


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jun 16, 2013)

this thread is too beautiful, I think I'm gonna... ghaoooohhhchh

oooh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 16, 2013)

MojoRison said:


>


Stunning .


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 21, 2013)

One ship drives east and another drives west
With the selfsame winds that blow.
'Tis the set of the sails
And not the gales
Which tells us the way to go.

Like the winds of the sea are the ways of fate
As we voyage along through life.
'Tis the set of a soul that decides its goal,
And not the calm or the strife.








This is the current position of My Vessel @ this time BTW ....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 21, 2013)

BOOOOOOM! I got to where I could sleep through these. Fuckin Airshows for Saudi's, they would hold there ears til it went by and then let go and BOOOOm it would knock em out of the Lawnchairs.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2013)

I recently witnessed a captivating halo phenomenon in our neck of the woods. "Halo" is the generic term for rings, arcs etc. that form around the sun when ice crystals high in the atmosphere refract and reflect sunlight along lines specified by the shape and refractive index of those crystals. The circumhorizontal arc sometimes appears 46° below/outside the sun's position, and its spectral dispersion is exceptional, earning it the informal name "fire rainbow". I saw one, and in its honor an memory i found these images. cn


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 23, 2013)

that's how the sky would look when I took acid.. but they would be different colours that you cant see when sober. it always confused me


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> that's how the sky would look when I took acid.. but they would be different colours that you cant see when sober. it always confused me


Once, just once, I looked at the stars while still looped on a clode congener of psilocin. What astounded me are the extra stars.

oh and somebody repair the star rating of this thread. I cannot believe that someone would be so [insert R-rated adjective] as to give a lowered rating. i mean ... harumph. cn


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 24, 2013)

Ill raise you five stars and raise you a full page rep


----------



## silasraven (Jun 24, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Once, just once, I looked at the stars while still looped on a *clode congener* of psilocin. What astounded me are the extra stars.
> 
> oh and somebody repair the star rating of this thread. I cannot believe that someone would be so [insert R-rated adjective] as to give a lowered rating. i mean ... harumph. cn


i know your really happy about your new suit for w/e ,but even in redneckistan big words don't make you any smarter, even rich assholes don't use fancy words.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2013)

silasraven said:


> i know your really happy about your new suit for w/e ,but even in redneckistan big words don't make you any smarter, even rich assholes don't use fancy words.


Obviously I meant "close". Oh and keep it beautiful now. You may need to look that word up. cn


----------



## silasraven (Jun 24, 2013)

she looks beautiful and he looks handsome. alot of threads are started on the basis of pictures, i provided some. your mostly on conversation.


----------



## MojoRison (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Jun 24, 2013)

would you look at those irrigation systems....

Does anyone else see the face on the side of the green mountain in the 4th picture? Look down from the people dressed in blue walking on the path. It's darker and the back of his head would be on the right side of the pic. Like the face is looking almost straight across the page.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 24, 2013)

kinetic said:


> would you look at those irrigation systems....
> 
> Does anyone else see the face on the side of the green mountain in the 4th picture? Look down from the people dressed in blue walking on the path. It's darker and the back of his head would be on the right side of the pic. Like the face is looking almost straight across the page.


...at first I thought you meant this one:


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 24, 2013)

[video=vimeo;58045466]https://vimeo.com/58045466[/video]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, creepy


----------



## kinetic (Jun 26, 2013)

One of my favorite spots to spend time. There's even an iron wood tree.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 26, 2013)

An 'iron' wood tree?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 26, 2013)

Took Sniper to the creek, had to wash that winter coat off of Him.So Beautiful out here, I could post one pic after another all day every day seriously.
It wont be long and it will be 110F though and the Humidity gets trapped.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 26, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> An 'iron' wood tree?


Yea man, Carpnus Carolnana, it's a very hard wood good for tool handles, when it's a young tree it's bark and texture looks kinda like muscle. Smooth grey with intersting ridge lines. Like the forearm muscle that pops out when you make a fist.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 27, 2013)

"They Say The Sea Is Cold, But The Sea Contains The Hottest Blood Of All". Whales Weep Not.~ D.H Lawrence
I Realize this Turtle is not a Whale ok....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 27, 2013)

[youtube]FSQQK2Vuf9Q[/youtube]

Must of took a lot for this guy to stand up for family  I thought it was beautiful.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 28, 2013)

............................


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I took this last Sunday. This seems like a good place to put it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2013)

Almost looks like a still photo of your Avi.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Almost looks like a still photo of you Avi.


I had to think about that for a minute.
I was actually filming the moon with my 52x zoom camcorder, and I had taken a few snap shots in the process. Then I scrolled back up and realized, Oh, Boobs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Boobs


Very few things are more beautiful than a perky rack.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very few things are more beautiful than a perky rack.


I concur...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jun 29, 2013)

View attachment 2718151


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2013)

How I feel on the perfect summer day high.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Carver1 (Jul 4, 2013)

WOW awesome photos...I love all of them because these are really beautiful photos... even i download some of them for my computer's desktop.. thanks for sharing.. here I also have something to show you.. hope you like this, please share your views.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very few things are more beautiful than a perky rack.


I agree too....


----------



## silasraven (Jul 4, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I agree too....


why would you pull a camera and not a gun?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 6, 2013)

My New Girlfriend brought me this Monday Morning.A True Thing Of Beauty.Glock 23 GEN 4.....










I want to hug it and squeeze it and sleep with it ))))


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 6, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> My New Girlfriend brought me this Monday Morning.A True Thing Of Beauty.Glock 23 GEN 4.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. Great gf to buy you that. Here's mine. Beretta Px4 Compact.


----------



## ebgood (Jul 7, 2013)

just a couple pics from my campin trip this weekend


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Looks nice. Great gf to buy you that. Here's mine. Beretta Px4 Compact.
> View attachment 2726899


My tastes run in a slightly different direction. Heeeeeeee*wack*!! Touching one of these off will send the weapon in an arc toward one's forehead ... but i am a sucker for the unreasonable single-actions. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

Tonight's binocular targets: NGCs 6939 and 6946, in northernmost Cygnus. cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2013)

Years back I procured a Ruger Bisley in .45 colt with the intention of converting it in John Linebaugh's shop into the venerable .475.

I managed to put it off long enough for S & W to make me one of these and avoid butchering a classic Ruger.

View attachment 2729241


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2013)

My complaint with the .500 S&W and its congeners is the "caliber inflation" of what's really a .49-bore. The Linebaugh takes a true .512-inch bullet. Wish i still had the molds. cn


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> My tastes run in a slightly different direction. Heeeeeeee*wack*!! Touching one of these off will send the weapon in an arc toward one's forehead ... but i am a sucker for the unreasonable single-actions. cn


Very nice. I know it would get the job done.  Wouldn't mind firing one of those myself.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> My complaint with the .500 S&W and its congeners is the "caliber inflation" of what's really a .49-bore. The Linebaugh takes a true .512-inch bullet. Wish i still had the molds. cn


I'm still have issues finding fmj 9mm locally for a decent price and I refuse to pay 25 dollars for a box of 50. I remember just a few years ago I could get a box of 100rd for about 13 dollars.


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 8, 2013)

*Latest Reputation Received (365 point(s) total)*



07-08-2013 02:12 AM
stoned cockatoo​*Thread: Beautiful*
lmao how the fuck are they beautiful dumbass


Here you go my Australian genius of a friend. I am glad Iv seen these pics, and thus I posted them here as per the wishes of Cannabineer. Ya rude cunt.
Hey cockatoo. Women think guys are beautiful, but do you? (if you're straight then of course you don't! Or if you do then w/e that's not the point) So ya see, Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I would thank you to give me an ounce of respect like I deserve (if you have an ounce of grass then that will do nicely too, rather than just being a rude little dickhead. I have no problem with you other than that. So you're Australian? That doesn't bother me, that's cool!
so lets just stop with our hate for each other and start with a new slate, ok man? I'm willing to take back all that shit I said! Even though there was allot of it, I take it back. If you have any questions man, shoot!



Original post said:


> I want to try something different, and start a thread for beautiful or heartwarming or just plain cool things ... pics you're glad to have seen.


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is a picture I created from scratch with Photoshop. (im a photoshop newb)

It says on the top "Be free"
In the middle it says "peace"
and on the bottom it says "be radical"


In the news they often use the word "Radical" in a bad sense. But radical is not really a bad word. It is my understanding that radical means "to pull something out", not literally that, but apparently it has something to do with pulling out vegetables, and in our case, FOR EXAMPLE if you want to make a radical change in politicals it means you want to change something in a big way, as if you want to pull out the old political system entirely and put something new in its place. I hope that made a bit of sense.

Also "free radicals" are something in our body which are bad for us, so yeh, its just a play with words. (I'm not saying free radicals are good! I'm saying you should be free, and if you wish, and if it is the best path, then be radical too!)


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

Hells Yah


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 11, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm still have issues finding fmj 9mm locally for a decent price and I refuse to pay 25 dollars for a box of 50. I remember just a few years ago I could get a box of 100rd for about 13 dollars.


Academy had my .40 S&W for 16.00 box of 50.Limit one so I went in a few times.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2013)

10 characters.  .
View attachment 2732991


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 11, 2013)

....and she can cook


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2013)

View attachment 2737755View attachment 2737757View attachment 2737759View attachment 2737760View attachment 2737761


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2013)

View attachment 2738216
View attachment 2738218
View attachment 2738219
View attachment 2738220


----------



## Alienwidow (Jul 17, 2013)

Subbed, thanks mojo.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
Of sun-split clouds,  and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of  wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there,
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air. . . .

Up, up the long, delirious burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark, or even eagle flew 
And, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.

 John Gillespie Magee, Jr


F-14D Tomcat, "Anytime Baby"


----------



## sunni (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nuff said &#9760;(&#9699;_&#9698&#9760;







/


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry about the quality, but I had taken these Saturday.


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 27, 2013)

silasraven said:


> i know your really happy about your new suit for w/e ,but even in redneckistan big words don't make you any smarter, even rich assholes don't use fancy words.


Hey lookie right here, it's Honey Boo-boo's cousins... married to each other.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> Hey lookie right here, it's Honey Boo-boo's cousins... married to each other.


Imagine her despond when she found out the Realtree wasn't in his shorts. cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2013)

My bride and I took a 38 mile wheeler ride last Sunday.

Fireweed in full bloom.
View attachment 2758287

Looking down from the mountain pass into "the other side".
View attachment 2758290


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2013)

silasraven said:


> i know your really happy about your new suit for w/e ,but even in redneckistan big words don't make you any smarter, even rich assholes don't use fancy words.


I feel this is suitable.  I believe @ :43 this song was made for this exact moment. 
[video=youtube;fdUq-7oLx2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdUq-7oLx2M[/video]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Imagine her despond when she found out the Realtree wasn't in his shorts. cn


Talk about a low blow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2013)

And all she got was a splinter.


----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Aug 2, 2013)

It's all food and feathers.


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 2, 2013)

It is cool regardless, or in spite of the veggies, which may last a few hours then wilt, but 3D landscaping kits of well known landscapes seems like a very creative idea


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And all she got was a splinter.


Then why is he beaming? cn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2013)

Apparently she gave him a shellacking.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Apparently she gave him a shellacking.


I hope it buffed out to a glowing finish. I won't even make any cracks about "urethane". cn


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 3, 2013)

A good Day of wake & bake morning stroll.


----------



## BygonEra (Aug 3, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> A good Day of wake & bake morning stroll.View attachment 2760859


Lucky! I wish I had a place like that to take my horse for a trail ride... All I have is pastures, rings, and some lousy short trails... and no trailer.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> A good Day of wake & bake morning stroll.View attachment 2760859


You don't happen to have a fly-rod carrier & an ice chest full of beer on that critter do you ?

I'm in !


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 3, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You don't happen to have a fly-rod carrier & an ice chest full of beer on that critter do you ?
> 
> I'm in !


Holds ice all day....Bygon maybe you will find more trails close by


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> View attachment 2760872Holds ice all day....Bygon maybe you will find more trails close by


I was joking about the ice chest thing - I'm impressed.
My typical steed for outdoor operations looks and eats a bit differently.
I'd really like to try a back country horseback hunt - very cool no doubt.

View attachment 2760884

View attachment 2760885


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have this thing for Butt Fungus @*@

oooO
(.). Oooo.
.\..((.)
..\_)..)../.
. .(_/..


----------



## neosapien (Aug 16, 2013)

Just got the daughters passport in the mail. One step closer to China.





































These are all pictures from my wife's province, Guizhou.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Just got the daughters passport in the mail. One step closer to China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say I'm looking forward to your vacation as well! (I'm hoping you post lots of pics)


----------



## neosapien (Aug 18, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> I must say I'm looking forward to your vacation as well! (I'm hoping you post lots of pics)


Don't worry Grandpapy, I intend to. Here's a thread with some pictures I made when I came back the last time. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/488453-hello-i-am-back-china.html


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

No pic, but ...
beautiful is hearing my teenaged son sing artlessly yet happily, without a care, while showering.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2013)

Cb you are scaring me . . .. mad scientist now


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Cb you are scaring me . . .. mad scientist now


bwahahahaaaHAAAhaHAAA <cough!!> 
<wheeeeez>


----------



## srh88 (Aug 21, 2013)

it doesnt look like much, but in the summer i was there everyday smoking and jumping off that bridge when i was a kid.. only took like 5 minutes on the train tracks to get there. glad i found the pic on google  the bridge is old train tracks that arent used anymore.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 22, 2013)

What's so funny bout Peace, Love and Understanding?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 22, 2013)

View attachment 2786821
Think those are beautiful. My kids have made me a softie. That being said at OP where is the thread for hot undressed people. Preferably hot undressed stoner chicks?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> OP where is the thread for hot undressed people. Preferably hot undressed stoner chicks?


Those type of threads have a very short half-life. Pretty quickly the Nudes/porn begins showing up.
* Poof * Thread gone.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 22, 2013)

A star is born...
*Herbig-Haro Object HH 46/47*


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2013)

srh88 said:


> it doesnt look like much, but in the summer i was there everyday smoking and jumping off that bridge when i was a kid.. only took like 5 minutes on the train tracks to get there. glad i found the pic on google  the bridge is old train tracks that arent used anymore.


we had another awesome one about 45 minutes away in maryland.. anyone around south eastern PA and rising sun MD area.. get your ass out to conowingo and jump 
[video=youtube;QwLy0iBZVzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwLy0iBZVzo[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2013)

I have read "Herbig-Haro" on RIU ... my life is now complete.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2013)

.
View attachment 2788507
View attachment 2788509
View attachment 2788511


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 23, 2013)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2013)

just don't feed it after midnight!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 24, 2013)

Or get it wet...It could multiply and you may not like its offspring.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 25, 2013)

I think this is Beautiful, Eye's of the beholder right?


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 27, 2013)

http://newswatch.nationalgeographic.com/files/2013/08/m42-by-A-Block_0-x.jpg


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2013)

When she was four, my daughter's favorite constellation was the mighty Irish hunter ... O'Brien!


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 27, 2013)

That pic was taken by a new camera being deployed that is more powerful then hubble and it's using a mirror that floats atop a magnetic field.
Story


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> http://newswatch.nationalgeographic.com/files/2013/08/m42-by-A-Block_0-x.jpg


I could make a million images from that image. High fives to the certifiable!


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 28, 2013)

The teacher called on little Johnie to use the word *"Beautiful"* in a sentence. 

Johnnie had already noticed that the teacher was wearing a figure flattering new dress and said "Teacher, that dress looks beautiful on you... _fucking beautiful_


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 4, 2013)

&#9762;toxicity&#9762;


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 5, 2013)

[youtube]K12jtNR0K9Q[/youtube]


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the sort of stuff that gives my neck hairs a woody.

[video=youtube;vPW7ZqtW5U4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPW7ZqtW5U4[/video]


----------



## ebgood (Sep 8, 2013)

leavin work on friday night


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 17, 2013)

The thing is, helicopters are different from planes. An airplane by it's nature wants to fly, and if not interfered with too strongly by unusual events or by a deliberately incompetent pilot, it will fly. A helicopter does not want to fly. It is maintained in the air by a variety of forces and controls working in opposition to each other, and if there is any disturbance in this delicate balance the helicopter stops flying; immediately and disastrously. There is no such thing as a gliding helicopter.

This is why being a helicopter pilot is so different from being an airplane pilot, and why in generality, airplane pilots are open, clear-eyed, buoyant extroverts and helicopter pilots are brooding introspective anticipators of trouble. They know if something bad has not happened it is about to. ~ Harry Reasoner, 1971.

This is my Squadron...


----------



## silasraven (Sep 17, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> The thing is, helicopters are different from planes. An airplane by it's nature wants to fly, and if not interfered with too strongly by unusual events or by a deliberately incompetent pilot, it will fly. A helicopter does not want to fly. It is maintained in the air by a variety of forces and controls working in opposition to each other, and if there is any disturbance in this delicate balance the helicopter stops flying; immediately and disastrously. There is no such thing as a gliding helicopter.
> 
> This is why being a helicopter pilot is so different from being an airplane pilot, and why in generality, airplane pilots are open, clear-eyed, buoyant extroverts and helicopter pilots are brooding introspective anticipators of trouble. They know if something bad has not happened it is about to. ~ Harry Reasoner, 1971.
> 
> This is my Squadron...


yeah thanks for saving us from a gunman in a shipyard- highly sarcastic.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 17, 2013)

silasraven said:


> yeah thanks for saving us from a gunman in a shipyard- highly sarcastic.


We were always armed, blame your Govt for this shit. Fuckin Cold silas......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nuff Said !!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks WW for bringing it back. silas, smh.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 19, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Thanks WW for bringing it back. silas, smh.


Still must spread it around. Thanks, WW


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 23, 2013)

[youtube]BECNAp7Sg-Y[/youtube]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 24, 2013)

It's hard to believe that this is a watercolor.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2013)

'Tis the season.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 30, 2013)

A few photos I had taken at the zoo this past Saturday. 
View attachment 2840533


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 3, 2013)

Got about 10 mins to kill? Then check this out.
[video=youtube_share;hUj65M4T1cg]http://youtu.be/hUj65M4T1cg[/video]


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 3, 2013)

................................Beautiful


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2013)

imo.............


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2013)

Peacock spiders ftw.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Peacock spiders ftw.


seen a documentary on these. that shits soo cool lookin


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Oct 5, 2013)

my current wallpaper


----------



## luxengen (Oct 6, 2013)

A SNAKE HEAVEN !


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 6, 2013)

Does that peacock spider have the ability to change the colors and patterns on itself? Or do they all have a different pattern?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 6, 2013)

^ crazy.........


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 10, 2013)

.................


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 10, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> ......
> ...........


I've seen this before on some purple pyramid.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 10, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> I've seen this before on some purple pyramid.


Shhhh, don't tell anyone I found it on Pinterest.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2013)

Leshan Giant Buddha in China. Started in 713 AD finished in 803 AD.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 21, 2013)

Eye of the beholder. 
From this mornings hike.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 21, 2013)

Sunday Morning,

Right after I let the boat drift up against the bank. I took a couple of tokes and took this pic. Right after that, I took a high speed face lift run up to the front of the creek and back, bout 5 miles round trip and that 41 degree air added to the buzz right up to the point where my forehead went numb. Not sure what the wind chill is at 68mph with a 41 degree temp, but I will tell you this, it is not barefoot skiing weather fo sho.


Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 23, 2013)

Barney Lake, CA.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 23, 2013)

Pooch going for a swim.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 23, 2013)

I wish I could do this year round.


----------



## Winter Woman (Oct 30, 2013)

Simply amazing. I placed this here because her voice is absolutely astounding and beautiful. 

[video=youtube;VBMfgLvRZJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBMfgLvRZJs#t=120[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2013)

Big boys!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 2877027 Big boys!


Speaking of Bison - my buddy has a tag for a bull that we'll take when the weather allows.
I'll take pics.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of Bison - my buddy has a tag for a bull that we'll take when the weather allows.
> I'll take pics.



Pemmican???!!!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 30, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Pemmican???!!!


You must be Ongwehone (real people)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Pemmican???!!!


That's some disgusting stuff.
I've made plenty of it & eaten a pickup truck full. It looks like a brownie & taste's like jerky.
Great for emergency rats when you need lots of calories but the effin grease is nasty.
Think Miley Cyris nasty.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2013)

Nah, GWN...just blot off the grease, beat in some more berries; fucking manna! Loves me some pemmican


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> You must be Ongwehone (real people)


No, just an old boy who had interesting childhood friends and their moms


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 3, 2013)

Pineapple Express up to 3 weeks flower


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Indagrow (Nov 6, 2013)

taken behind my house..


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 6, 2013)

to add to that its funny because just beyond that tree line is a home deopt and a park and ride.. then a massive highway. But you could never tell, nature is still out there in urban settings you just have to find it. unfortunately i can't see stars from my house its to bright around my way  

but this is my own little shore of solitude.. its a water supply for a large town/city that no one goes to because its heavily patrolled. First EP that came up to me i told him i grew up in these woods (before they made it a lake) and respect the land more than he ever could (had trash i picked up in my hand)...they turn a blind eye to me now. 

and yes i get it in to sunsets just like this panty dropping 101


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2013)

Recall that part of the world, couldn't appreciate then


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2013)

This evening, as I was driving up the mountain to pick up my son after a long weekend with momma, I looked at the clouds with amazement. We'd had a partial overcast of cirrus all day. As the day wore on, patches and islands of cirrocumulus took over, and by late afternoon the cirrocumulus got thick. It was over a mile deep assuming cloudbase at say 15 thousand feet. 
As I drove up the grade, I noticed wavy stripy "mackerel" portions of these clouds, random in their orientations and fractal in their sizes and shapes. 

And what happened then was the knocking loose of a memory fifty years old.

I was possibly one and probably two. I remember looking up into an achingly blue winter sky filled with countless layers of high cloud. The ripples and dapples receded into the infinitesimal. Behind that, a preternatural hyaline blue. I stared into infinity. It's my first memory of the sky, and today it was recalled when I looked into a lesser but still awesome sky. Imagine this as a tiny detail.


----------



## april (Nov 13, 2013)

Utter beauty..I so took this!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;l8YaMK4-MYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8YaMK4-MYg[/video]


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 14, 2013)

This photo really moved me so much that i decided to try and raise awarenes to what is going on in my country.This girl was crying and begging the policeman not to hit her or any of her friends.Then the policeman started crying aswell and he said to her : "You just hold on girl."See he wasn't going to beat her ( like his colleges did to many others ) but he was given an order to push everybody who was protesting against our corrupt goverment so that the goverment officials could go to their homes."Divide and conquer" that's thair moto i guess.They turn us against each other.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry about above font. Tried to change it but RIU won't let me... ​


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2013)

VILEPLUME said:


> Sorry about above font. Tried to change it but RIU won't let me... ​


Fixed it for you. 

What's that by her ear ?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 14, 2013)

31 places to see before you die...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2013)

Very moving.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## clint308 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2013)

There is something about looking down onto clouds.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 30, 2013)

It is pretty cool.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/lightofthewild/5471879171/
direct link was being difficulty.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2013)

Somebody just turned me on to the Avenue of the Baobabs in Madagascar.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 16, 2013)

[youtube]1Xg2G_oINqc[/youtube]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 17, 2013)

So I'm in Gilroy getting my work truck serviced... wait let me back up...
there are currently 2 fires burning in the area, first the fire at the recycle center in Redwood City, been burning for 2 days. I think it's out now, but the are is acrid, you can smell the burnt plastic and shit... any way there is a 2nd fire burning up near Big Sur, 15 houses lost including the fire cheifs', oh and we have had 10 spare the air days in a row due to bad air quality... 
ok so, ...work truck serviced and I'm in the waiting area and there is a giant window with a nice little view I took these 2 pics 1 inside 1 out, as soon as I walked back in and sat down I look over at the tv and one of the local news station was in Gilroy... the 2nd pic I took was on the tv and I'm looking at the same view in front of me. It was weird in a cool way... any way sorry for the story... here are the 2 pics

it's amazing how pretty bad air can look



SH420


----------



## VILEPLUME (Dec 21, 2013)

[youtube]FxU4kDmRzIw[/youtube]


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2013)

"how high?"


----------



## ebgood (Dec 23, 2013)

my beautiful grandma back in the day. she passed last week at 82. miss u gramma


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ebgood again.



*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2013)

I love the memories that surface off of those old photo's.
Some of them aren't even my memories, but sometimes they can feel as they are.
But this one's connected w/ DNA.


----------



## Jadesjewel (Dec 24, 2013)

Have a safe and Happy Holidays everyone...
I know this may sound corny, but I just want to say thanks to cannabineer and everyone else who shared their ideas of Beautiful.


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.universetoday.com/108067/astrophotos-venus-at-inferior-conjunction/


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Jan 14, 2014)

ecsdf1 said:


>


I love it i think , it's a bewdy mate !


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 14, 2014)

sums it up for me...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 18, 2014)

&#2972;&#2972;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;¤&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;¤&#9827;&#9827;¤&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;¤&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#2972;&#2972;


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2014)

He moved at just the right moment.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 25, 2014)

Best looking 40 year old in Hollywood


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 25, 2014)

^^^She's in my top 5 list^^^


----------



## kinetic (Jan 25, 2014)

Eva Mendez is beautiful. I would give her a go before alot of others in hollywood regardless of age.


----------



## 420CannabisMMJPothead (Jan 25, 2014)

There's some women who look like they would set my hair on fire in bed... she fits the bill.


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;K3PMw9F84tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3PMw9F84tI#t=184[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2014)

That's cool.
Probably not the end of the story, but very cool none the less.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 2, 2014)

a thing of beauty!!!

1200 acre lake that is 180' deep at max point. has been fished by maybe 5 people since turned into a private community in 1865. it's our local secret fishing hole.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice trout, wish I had a lake like that to fish


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 10, 2014)

&#2972;&#2972;&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;¤&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;¤&#9827;&#9827;¤&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;¤&#1769;&#1758;&#1769;&#2972;&#2972;


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Feb 11, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Best looking 40 year old in Hollywood


she is so fine


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 20, 2014)

Shadows Betray you, because they belong to Me.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2014)

*Stunning photos show the ancient tradition of honey hunting in Nepal*





12Expand
Twice each year, the Gurung tribespeople of Central Nepal risk their lives collecting wild honey from the world's largest hives high up on Himalayan cliffs. Travel photographer Andrew Newey recently spent two weeks capturing this ancient but dying art. 
_All photos courtesy Andrew Newey. They are are republished here with permission. You can find him on Facebook. _




Expand
"For hundreds of years, the skills required to perform this dangerous task  have been passed down through the generations" writes Newey, "but now both the bees and traditional honey hunters are in short supply."




3Expand
To collect the honey, the hunters use nothing more than handmade rope ladders and long sticks called tangos. Smoke is used to drive thousands of angry _Apis laboriosa_  the largest honey bee in the world.




Expand
The majority of the massive hives are located on steep, south-west facing cliffs to avoid predators and for increases exposure to direct sunlight.




Expand




Expand
The autumn honey hunt requires three days and is preceded by a ceremony meant to placate the cliff gods.




Expand




Expand




Expand
The honey is lowered to a team of helpers waiting below. 




Expand




Expand


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 9, 2014)

Mmmm. Crazy honey.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm lucky enough to have a friend of a friend that's a beekeeper and get free local honey. Shits so raw and good.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 12, 2014)

(_&#773;_&#773;_&#773;(&#818;&#818;(&#773;_&#773;_&#818;&#773;&#1084;&#818;&#773;a&#818;&#773;&#1103;&#818;&#773;i&#818;&#773;j&#818;&#773;u&#818;&#773;a&#818;&#773;n&#818;&#773;a&#818;&#773;_&#773;_&#773;_&#773;()&#1706;&#1746;~


----------



## Cowboykush (Mar 12, 2014)

Glad this thread is still goin...great pics here is one more


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 12, 2014)

Whirling Derviches 









Cherry Pie I baked the other day...




BTW: How do you upload normal sized photos? Not just thumbs?


----------



## clint308 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Whirling Derviches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before you hit post reply double click on pix you uploaded then select large .
Or go to edit post and do the same thing .


----------



## clint308 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Mar 16, 2014)

This is awsome !!!!!
[video=youtube;EEu42L0ufBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=EEu42L0ufBY[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)

dirtyho1968 said:


> View attachment 3030272
> View attachment 3030273


Oh man those pix are awsome !!!


----------



## clint308 (Mar 23, 2014)

..........


----------



## clint308 (Mar 24, 2014)

....................


----------



## clint308 (Mar 24, 2014)

New Zealand


----------



## Popcorn900 (Mar 24, 2014)

Canada's very own fireworks lol. so beautiful If you have never seen one with your own eye's before.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 24, 2014)

Popcorn900 said:


> Canada's very own fireworks lol. so beautiful If you have never seen one with your own eye's before.
> View attachment 3032617


That is very beautifull , never seen anything like that .


----------



## Popcorn900 (Mar 24, 2014)

clint308 said:


> That is very beautiful , never seen anything like that .


In Canada it is so common that we don't pay much attention to them anymore but for the rest of the world it is a fascinating experience to see one live. I pretty sure the south(Australia)gets them as well. Here is a shot from the International space station of southern lights.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## MojoRison (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## clint308 (Mar 25, 2014)

....................


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 14, 2014)

(_̅_̅_̅(̲̲(̅_̅_̲̅м̲̅a̲̅я̲̅i̲̅j̲̅u̲̅a̲̅n̲̅a̲̅_̅_̅_̅()ڪے~ ...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2014)

I Find This Sooo Beautiful...My Precious


----------



## GelenaAK420 (May 1, 2014)

If you found this little guy eating away at your plant..... 
1) Would you scream like a sissy ?
2) Would you take your plant out back and throw it in the lake ?
3) Would you paint one of the leaves with cyanide ?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 3, 2014)

Which One?


----------



## Desr (May 3, 2014)

route security


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 11, 2014)

Im a peacock you gotta let me fly


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 18, 2014)

The time will come, when thou shalt lift thine eyes
To watch a long-drawn battle in the skies.
While aged peasants, too amazed for words,
Stare at the flying fleets of wondrous birds.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 18, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> The time will come, when thou shalt lift thine eyes
> To watch a long-drawn battle in the skies.
> While aged peasants, too amazed for words,
> Stare at the flying fleets of wondrous birds.



What's that from?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 18, 2014)

I collect beautiful people. It's not intentional, but one day, I looked around and noticed - I was surrounded by the MOST beautiful people. This is one of them. She's a nurse, part-time model, and 2 x mom. She is lovely. AND FRIGGIN HOT:
    

I tend to ZOmb up all the cute Halloween costumes - hahahahaha

I think all my peeps are beautiful.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> What's that from?



http://www.sierrahotel.net/


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 18, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I collect beautiful people. It's not intentional, but one day, I looked around and noticed - I was surrounded by the MOST beautiful people. This is one of them. She's a nurse, part-time model, and 2 x mom. She is lovely. AND FRIGGIN HOT:
> View attachment 3206838 View attachment 3206839 View attachment 3206841 View attachment 3206842
> 
> I tend to ZOmb up all the cute Halloween costumes - hahahahaha
> ...



Do you do stage make up?


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 18, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Do you do stage make up?


I do my make-up, and have been known to get up on stage...hahaha

I just zomie my buds for funsies. I have a couple buds that actually DO make-up, for shoots and jazz. I still usually do my own zomibe.

But when its time to look like a pretty girl - I let them take over....hahaha


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful...


----------



## Yessica... (Jul 18, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Beautiful...


Dude. Purdy!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 19, 2014)

"One moonless night, while flying a routine training mission over the Pacific, I wondered what the sky would look like from 84,000 feet if the cockpit lighting were dark. While heading home on a straight course, I slowly turned down all of the lighting, reducing the glare and revealing the night sky. Within seconds, I turned the lights back up, fearful that the jet would know and somehow punish me. But my desire to see the sky overruled my caution, I dimmed the lighting again. To my amazement, I saw a bright light outside my window. As my eyes adjusted to the view, I realized that the brilliance was the broad expanse of the Milky Way, now a gleaming stripe across the sky. Where dark spaces in the sky had usually existed, there were now dense clusters of sparkling stars Shooting stars flashed across the canvas every few seconds. It was like a fireworks display with no sound. I knew I had to get my eyes back on the instruments, and reluctantly I brought my attention back inside. To my surprise, with the cockpit lighting still off, I could see every gauge, lit by starlight. In the plane's mirrors, I could see the eerie shine of my gold spacesuit incandescently illuminated in a celestial glow. I stole one last glance out the window. Despite our speed, we seemed still before the heavens, humbled in the radiance of a much greater power. For those few moments, I felt a part of something far more significant than anything we were doing in the plane. The sharp sound of Walt's voice on the radio brought me back to the tasks at hand as I prepared for our descent."

Brian Shul - Sled Driver


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 19, 2014)

Yessica... said:


> I do my make-up, and have been known to get up on stage...hahaha
> 
> I just zomie my buds for funsies. I have a couple buds that actually DO make-up, for shoots and jazz. I still usually do my own zomibe.
> 
> But when its time to look like a pretty girl - I let them take over....hahaha


I honesty think that my make-up artist friends in London would think you were great at it. They would prob think you even did a course. One of my friends teaches it. I could see you working on films but it's very niche. Heard of the film 'Sean of the dead' . 

Sorry to go off topic but they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2014)

It's nice to see this thread kicked into life.

Here's a bit of Arctic beauty.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 16, 2014)

“I am so in love with you that there isn’t anything else.”
~ Ernest Hemingway


----------



## ebgood (Nov 21, 2014)

i love fall


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 17, 2014)

I am determined to be cheerful and happy in whatever situation I may find myself. For I have learned that the greater part of our misery or unhappiness is determined not by our circumstance but by our disposition.~Martha Washington

Thought We needed to fire this thread back up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2015)

Humpback Whale breaching.


----------



## Milovan (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 20, 2015)

.


,
.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 20, 2015)

.
Tokyo Japan
.


.


----------



## Ganju (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 21, 2015)

.

.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Milovan (Jan 21, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3336225 View attachment 3336230 View attachment 3336233


.
Wow!
Those pics are absolutely beautiful!
.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Milovan (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Jan 21, 2015)

Milovan said:


> .
> Wow!
> Those pics are absolutely beautiful!
> .


Thanks yeah they are crazy high quality too perfect for wallpapers.. Looked long and hard for those wanted a new wallpaper with a pond and mountains haha


----------



## Milovan (Jan 21, 2015)

.


.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Willy Wallace (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Indagrow (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2015)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 3383884


You have to be loaded to appreciate purple like that, beautiful.


----------



## ebgood (Mar 29, 2015)

curious2garden said:


> You have to be loaded to appreciate purple like that, beautiful.


Pics like this make me wanna take up photography


----------



## ebgood (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jul 13, 2015)

Been Awhile....


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## HoLE (Feb 7, 2016)

was looking at 35 acres in Northern Ontario,,,,,,this woulda been my road


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 8, 2016)

GWN what happened to your post? Now I'm gonna want to see something 'beautiful' from you in the future man! I have complete faith you will deliver.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2016)

Just gonna put this here...


----------



## potpimp (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's a pic of part of my garden from 7 years ago. Growcheese is a *former* member.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3769927


That by my old house ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Johnny_DankCo (Oct 24, 2016)

Downtown Greeley.

 

My new house has a mountain view, kinda excited!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2016)

Music is everywhere.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2016)

Parking entrance at the National Opera in Tallinn. (Estonia)


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2016)

Moar beauty













This is Strokkur geyser on Iceland. I saw this in person in '73. Geysers are amazinbg irl. 







Nature's computer paper


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2016)

Extraordinary (but disorienting) street art







and, for no reason except "clouds" ... clouds. 













Chicago!


----------



## lokie (Nov 26, 2016)

My grandson took this somewhere in the Outer Banks off of NC.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2017)

I'm bumping the thread because I found this image. It was a serendipitous find, and I'll forget the search terms within minutes. So here it is, and it evokes tornado physics in my mind.


----------



## 420God (May 3, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2017)

The article explains the physics ... scaled tornado.

https://aviation.stackexchange.com/questions/21219/how-does-this-vortex-form-inside-a-jet-engine

It is a common phenomenon, though the atmospheric conditions needed to opacify the vortex are less common.
_


_



Some vortices are deliberate. The chine or strake shown here generates a visible vortex that delays airflow separation at low speed and high angle of attack ... rather useful when taking off and landing. The absence of "source scuzz" shows that a different mechanism is working here.



Twisted love!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2017)

Not the same process but very cool none the less.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 4, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2017)

Managed to surprise the heck outta this guy a couple of summers ago.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 6, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Managed to surprise the heck outta this guy a couple of summers ago.
> 
> View attachment 3937523
> 
> View attachment 3937525


Nice close shot. Between owls,hawks eagles turkey vultures etc I've had some cool sightings in the woods/lakes. "Oh look an eagle"!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

Today's offering is _Cyclocosmia truncata_, a trapdoor spider that knows how to use that thang. Its ... buttplate? ... bears designs that would be at home on a Maori's chest or a Mayan's frieze. Our capacity for pareidolia (seeing faces etc. in patterns) wants to come out and play.











































Some Photoshopper had a bit of fun ...


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

just the sun through fog and the trees in a park near me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 8, 2017)

Parade of Tall Ships Boston


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3974588
> 
> Parade of Tall Ships Boston


I don't see the USCGC Eagle.
No tall ship parade is complete without her.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't see the USCGC Eagle.
> No tall ship parade is complete without her.
> 
> View attachment 3975655


Do all CG cadets serve a tour on board?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Do all CG cadets serve a tour on board?


As far as I am aware it is a requirement for graduation to take a minimum of one trip for the Cadet's and Officers Candidates.

Fortunately I was always on operational vessels - there's enough baby sitting on them for me with out doing it intentionally.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 11, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't see the USCGC Eagle.
> No tall ship parade is complete without her.
> 
> View attachment 3975655



We were early, and it was off by it's self being denied admiration. At least from the port side.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3976110
> We were early, and it was off by it's self being denied admiration. At least from the port side.


At least she's all dressed up, sans canvas.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2017)

Today's attractive arachnid is the Mirror Spider. I think the namer missed a beat, personally ... I would have called it the Disco Ball Spider.







Apparently they show more mirror when they're relaxed. This GIF rather jarringly shows the effect.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 12, 2017)

@Grandpapy 
What did you think of that monstrosity?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2017)

How about these "Blow Boats"?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> @Grandpapy View attachment 3976665
> What did you think of that monstrosity?


Had I seen it I’d have a photo. I went back and checked! We were early around 10am and only stayed long enough for the kids to get antsy.
Thats one ugly boat!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Had I seen it I’d have a photo. I went back and checked! We were early around 10am and only stayed long enough for the kids to get antsy.
> Thats one ugly boat!


 With that single huge tube in the stern it looks like a "gun and run" specialist


----------



## charface (Jul 13, 2017)

This pic is beautiful to me. I ll be putting her down soon and this pic represents the reality of our relationship. She spent hours taking a shit, trying to eat shit. Sometimes Ill smell shit from nowhere and its because my buddy has curled up next to me and has fresh shit on her breath, she also farts like she has some bad form of cancer. Anyway her name is big and she loves shit and I love her.
Sorry about the poor image quality.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> @Grandpapy View attachment 3976665
> What did you think of that monstrosity?


We are talking about the big flat black tub with the ribs on the outside of the hull? Right? the one in the background.


----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2017)

Lightning storm over my city.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 17, 2017)

Just a dragonfly..


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm obsessed with this image of a tardigrade. I don't know why. They're nearly indestructible. Mysterious universe we're living in.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> View attachment 3996472
> 
> 
> Just a dragonfly..


 great photo of a magnificent creature.

I received a bite from a very large dragonfly that seemed to be dying.

The wound took a coupla months to heal.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I'm obsessed with this image of a tardigrade. I don't know why. They're nearly indestructible. Mysterious universe we're living in.


I have a friend who has a dog that is essentially a mobility unit for an intelligent, curious tongue.

This pic is what lives in my head when I contemplate that pup.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I have a friend who has a dog that is essentially a mobility unit for an intelligent, curious tongue. This pic is what lives in my head when I contemplate that pup.


I've had big slobbery dogs, so there was the "no lick" command. 



cannabineer said:


> ...an intelligent, curious tongue..


and then there was this girl friend I had...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I've had big slobbery dogs, so there was the "no lick" command.
> 
> 
> and then there was this girl friend I had...


She's learning, the little girl is only 2 so time, sadly about the time they are perfectly trained their lease is up sigh......


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2017)

Moon has come and gone, but I still want to do a theme post. 

Transit of Mercury.












Transits of Venus happen in eight-year pairs. Wikipedia says "They occur in a pattern that generally repeats every 243 years, with pairs of transits eight years apart separated by long gaps of 121.5 years and 105.5 years."

The last pair was in 2004 and 2012. I observed neither.







On Mars, the larger moon Phobos is only good for partial occlusion of the sun's disk. 







Jupiter receives regular eclipses from its larger "Galilean" moons. But the coolness is viewing a moon eclipsing the sun from another moon.













I will say that the most amazing eclipses in our solar system must be of saturn as seen from an outer moon. Cassini (the Saturn probe) pics gave us a preview.













Uranus has an equatorial plane nearly 90 degrees tilted to its orbital (ecliptic) plane. So eclipses happen every half-orbit or 41 years.







For Neptune, I am stuck with artist's renditions. However the prospect of Triton blocking the sun is lovely to contemplate. 













I finish with a Terrestrial image: a pair of "big wing" B-57s (precursors of the U-2) watching a local eclipse.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2017)

Now I have a Cat Stevens tune lodged in my head; guess which one


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty photoshop


----------



## dangledo (Nov 28, 2017)

Just seent this thread and I was all like ive got something for this thread I just seent


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Nov 28, 2017)

Filed under so-ugly-its-beautiful:


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Kcbscrogger (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2017)

That is beautiful


----------



## American Leg Spreader (Dec 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> View attachment 3839450
> My grandson took this somewhere in the Outer Banks off of NC.



Looks like Silver Lake


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Hi y'all
> We have a very successful thread for funny pictures.
> We have a few for hot andor underdressed people.
> We have a Badass Vids thread.
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2017)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 4052229


They look so happy ... lovely


----------



## srh88 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


eeeewwww


----------



## srh88 (Dec 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> eeeewwww


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

My beautiful friends


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4081289 View attachment 4081290


Nice Bald Eagle ass


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 29, 2018)

Thunder Skunk male I’m mining for pollen to cross with SR-71 PK x ECSD.

Thunder Skunk = Colorado Thunder Fuck x (‘70s Heirloom Skunk x Afghani)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 29, 2018)

It has the most awesome, sharp, pungent stink.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It has the most awesome, sharp, pungent stink.


 I think it's wonderful how the babies smell ... and the way the odor changes as they grow bigger. My first Northern Lights babies smelled like coffee grounds and dark chocolate when they were little inchers.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4081289 View attachment 4081290


 The one time I saw eagles in the wild ... it was a pair working the Columbia River. I was on the OR side of the gorge maybe 500 feet up. Year 2000 iirc


----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The one time I saw eagles in the wild ... it was a pair working the Columbia River. I was on the OR side of the gorge maybe 500 feet up. Year 2000 iirc


They have done a eagle relocating , repopulating program in my area . In the river system that I kayak in, the nest are huge and they fly at or below tree top. It's amazing , I didn't grow up with them in my area and everytime I see a pair ( always in pairs ) it just takes my breath away. So majestic.....


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I think it's wonderful how the babies smell ... and the way the odor changes as they grow bigger. My first Northern Lights babies smelled like coffee grounds and dark chocolate when they were little inchers.


I wish I could grow some Northern Lights one day.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> They have done a eagle relocating , repopulating program in my area . In the river system that I kayak in, the nest are huge and they fly at or below tree top. It's amazing , I didn't grow up with them in my area and everytime I see a pair ( always in pairs ) it just takes my breath away. So majestic.....


Like looking at my Avi 


So majestic...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Like looking at my Avi
> 
> 
> So majestic...


Eagles are majestic.... but not FUCK majestic....ssh


On a side note, in that river we pan for gold, but mostly we find Indian artifacts and civil war buttons. And fishing lead......


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 29, 2018)

rescued from BIL's woodpile


----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 4081389
> 
> rescued from BIL's woodpile


What species. Sorry I have a wood fetish.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> What species. Sorry I have a wood fetish.


That's Oregon Maple. No need to be sorry bro, I share your love of beautiful wood


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's Oregon Maple. No need to be sorry bro, I share your love of beautiful wood


@srh88 loves to hear that.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @srh88 loves to hear that.


I love wood


----------



## neosapien (Jan 31, 2018)

Yáng Baoshan. Ancient monastery ruins. Felt pretty surreal to be up there walking around in the footsteps of people who were up there walking around 100+ years before the New World was even "discovered".


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2018)

Saw something kind of like this this morning.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2018)

Over the ranch this morning....The pic sucks ....but IRL it was awesome.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Saw something kind of like this this morning.


You saw me making deliveries .......great dance moves in the other thread BTW.


----------



## dux (Jan 31, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 4081389
> 
> rescued from BIL's woodpile


Watcha gonna make with it?


----------



## Bareback (Jan 31, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Saw something kind of like this this morning.



Wow, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 31, 2018)

dux said:


> Watcha gonna make with it?


Already used some of it


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Saw something kind of like this this morning.


Bro when I said you saw me making deliveries earlier......I legit thought that was a colorful hot air balloon in your pic above .....lol 


That's an awesome pic


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Already used some of it
> 
> View attachment 4082397
> 
> View attachment 4082398


Damn I wish I had the time and patience to do that ....my wife's gold plated 25 I bought her many years back has a chip in the handle .....worst part is the handles are ivory/pearl looking with custom art work I had a friend put on years ago .....I can't find new grips anywhere ....it's a very small chip at the very bottom corner ....not really a big deal for a purse pistol....but it bugs me .....very nice work BTW


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Damn I wish I had the time and patience to do that ....my wife's gold plated 25 I bought her many years back has a chip in the handle .....worst part is the handles are ivory/pearl looking with custom art work I had a friend put on years ago .....I can't find new grips anywhere ....it's a very small chip at the very bottom corner ....not really a big deal for a purse pistol....but it bugs me .....very nice work BTW


It's a Titan, yes?

edit: vintagegungrips.com 
tombstonegrips.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 31, 2018)

Debussy's string quartet is my very favorite quartet. He only wrote the one, but when one can compose something this masterful, one is all you need. This adagio 3rd movement is my favorite of the piece, it is so warm, mysterious and ethereal. I don't know this group, but their interpretation and phrasing is similar to the choices I would make. It is just gorgeous, and I lose my shit almost every time I listen to it. Enjoy...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 31, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Already used some of it
> 
> View attachment 4082397
> 
> View attachment 4082398


Nice, is that a lacquer finish. 



I have a very funny looking piece of crouch wood maple, I'll get a some.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Nice, is that a lacquer finish.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very funny looking piece of crouch wood maple, I'll get a some.


Yes, that's Duplicolor DAL 1695 automotive acrylic lacquer that I wet-sanded to 1200 grit and polished with Novus #2 plastic polish.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Debussy's string quartet is my very favorite quartet. He only wrote the one, but when one can compose something this masterful, one is all you need. This adagio 3rd movement is my favorite of the piece, it is so warm, mysterious and ethereal. I don't know this group, but their interpretation and phrasing is similar to the choices I would make. It is just gorgeous, and I lose my shit almost every time I listen to it. Enjoy...


I like The Planets by Holst

I'm particularly fond of Uranus


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 31, 2018)

I know you jest, but I do LOVE that suite.

Mars is just pure rock! This 5/4 death march is awesome, all bow trembling before Mars!









Venus is gorgeous. We often play the sonorous theme @2:58 as a wedding processional. So majestic -



















Uranus is short and suite...


----------



## dux (Jan 31, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Already used some of it
> 
> View attachment 4082397
> 
> View attachment 4082398


Nice!! Looks great!!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I know you jest, but I do LOVE that suite.
> 
> Mars is just pure rock! This 5/4 death march is awesome, all bow trembling before Mars!


Mars is actually my favorite- it reminds me of Star Trek movies


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 1, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> It's a Titan, yes?
> 
> edit: vintagegungrips.com
> tombstonegrips.com


Indeed it is


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I like The Planets by Holst
> 
> I'm particularly fond of Uranus


 ~blush~


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 1, 2018)

Pretty sure they are starting to root. Humidity hoods have been off for three hours, still no wilting. Light is off an hour and a half, germination mat is on to compensate for the cold front.

All I used was honey, warmth, humidity, and soilless medium. A little bit of Extreme Serene as a foliar to deal with stress. It contains cytokinins, auxins, and saponins from various cold-pressed sea kelp species.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2018)

got this from a friend in Houston that works at NASA.....propertedly came from ISS


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4082797
> 
> got this from a friend in Houston that works at NASA.....propertedly came from ISS


 The planet portion being from ISS, I believe. But the Photoshopped in annular eclipse does not line up with the moon shadow. Even so, pretty digital art. (Note relative scale of the Galactic bulge and the lunar disc)


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The planet portion being from ISS, I believe. But the Photoshopped in annular eclipse does not line up with the moon shadow. Even so, pretty digital art. (Note relative scale of the Galactic bulge and the lunar disc)


i know the more i look at it, i can see the proportions are a little off, especially with the moon.....still a killer picture like you said...

i called the guy on his BS......gave him props for trying though


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2018)

I really like how this one turned out…


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2018)

That's a wedding cake.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2018)

astronomical clock in Prague


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I really like how this one turned out…
> 
> View attachment 4085577


looks like a very peaceful place....


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2018)

*Huangguoshu

 *


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> looks like a very peaceful place....


It's pretty cool. That's from around the Dragon Palace Caves in Anshun, China. 

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g297422-d321069-Reviews-Longgong_Caves_Dragon_Palace-Anshun_Guizhou.html


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It's pretty cool. That's from around the Dragon Palace Caves in Anshun, China.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g297422-d321069-Reviews-Longgong_Caves_Dragon_Palace-Anshun_Guizhou.html



It's got a huge flooded cave that you can take a boat through. Fucking badass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It's pretty cool. That's from around the Dragon Palace Caves in Anshun, China.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g297422-d321069-Reviews-Longgong_Caves_Dragon_Palace-Anshun_Guizhou.html


damn your not kidding, beautiful place......bucket list item for me


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2018)

this is a picture of the earth and moon from 40million miles away

https://www.space.com/39701-earth-moon-40-million-miles-nasa-photo.html?utm_content=buffer36ec8&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook


----------



## macsnax (Feb 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4090270
> 
> this is a picture of the earth and moon from 40million miles away
> 
> https://www.space.com/39701-earth-moon-40-million-miles-nasa-photo.html?utm_content=buffer36ec8&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook


That's cool, gives you some perspective.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4090270
> 
> this is a picture of the earth and moon from 40million miles away
> 
> https://www.space.com/39701-earth-moon-40-million-miles-nasa-photo.html?utm_content=buffer36ec8&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook


Weird, it doesn't look flat at that distance.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Weird, it doesn't look flat at that distance.


ha ha ha ....

boom goes the flat earth people...


----------



## macsnax (Feb 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Weird, it doesn't look flat at that distance.


Hahaha! I'm sure they would have list of bs excuses.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Hahaha! I'm sure they would have list of bs excuses.


nah they're flat out


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2018)

now this is a selfie 

#HubbleClassic Astronaut Joseph Tanner poses, with the Sun and Earth behind him, on the fourth of five spacewalks to upgrade Hubble during the telescope’s second servicing mission, which completed #OTD 21 years ago.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> now this is a selfieView attachment 4093705
> 
> #HubbleClassic Astronaut Joseph Tanner poses, with the Sun and Earth behind him, on the fourth of five spacewalks to upgrade Hubble during the telescope’s second servicing mission, which completed #OTD 21 years ago.


Hmm.... the earth doesn't look very flat from that angle.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Hmm.... the earth doesn't look very flat from that angle.



no it doesn't

that should blow the skirts off the people in the flat earth thread.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> no it doesn't
> 
> that should blow the skirts off the people in the flat earth thread.......


#Fisheyelens
#FakeNASA
#I'mjustfuckinNutz&wannabelievetheearthisflat


----------



## macsnax (Feb 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> #Fisheyelens
> #FakeNASA
> #I'mjustfuckinNutz&wannabelievetheearthisflat


Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> #Fisheyelens
> #FakeNASA
> #I'mjustfuckinNutz&wannabelievetheearthisflat


LoL


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2018)

little photoshop art...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2018)

space image from Juno orbiter:


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2018)

little art from a friend


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2018)

eh ..just thought it was a cool pic......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2018)

gotta love old vacation family photo's, not mine of course.....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4120878
> 
> gotta love old vacation family photo's, not mine of course.....


they're positively glowing; nice

(shockwave in two ... one ... )


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4120878
> 
> gotta love old vacation family photo's, not mine of course.....


That looks suspiciously like where I live!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2018)

holy sepulchre


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2018)

gotta love leonardo


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4120878
> 
> gotta love old vacation family photo's, not mine of course.....


That's a classic!

I had an uncle who was an engineer. He was in the service stationed in Nevada when they were routinely setting of nuclear fireworks in the 50's.

Can you guess what he died from?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's a classic!
> 
> I had an uncle who was an engineer. He was in the service stationed in Nevada when they were routinely setting of nuclear fireworks in the 50's.
> 
> Can you guess what he died from?


You want us to guess the exact type of cancer?

PS what do we win? Bacon is a prize I'd work for


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You want us to guess the exact type of cancer?
> 
> PS what do we win? Bacon is a prize I'd work for


You will absolutely positively have to try my Hungarian paprika bacon someday.

I have to find a thin lean slab preferably with the rind attached (that's a tall order).

My local butcher shop went out of business when the owner died.

Thanks Giant Eagle and Walmart. I'll ask my buddy who raises pigs this spring.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You will absolutely positively have to try my Hungarian paprika bacon someday.
> 
> I have to find a thin lean slab preferably with the rind attached (that's a tall order).
> 
> ...


Lean? For me with bacon it's the fatter the better. Right now you would LOVE the commissary. We have tons of pork bellys (skin on), lean, fat whatever blows your skirt up for cheap. Although frankly lean or fat you can't go wrong with bacon. I could live on slabs of Nueske's! Thanks God.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Lean? For me with bacon it's the fatter the better. Right now you would LOVE the commissary. We have tons of pork bellys (skin on), lean, fat whatever blows your skirt up for cheap. Although frankly lean or fat you can't go wrong with bacon. I could live on slabs of Nueske's! Thanks God.


It expands when I make it. Lean is a must.

If you used normal size bacon slabs, it winds up looking like a sci-fi creation.

Been there, done that.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It expands when I make it. Lean is a must.
> 
> If you used normal size bacon slabs, it winds up looking like a sci-fi creation.
> 
> Been there, done that.


That sounds interesting. PLEASE take pics of your process.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2018)

Grable test of "Atomic Annie" artillery piece


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Grable test of "Atomic Annie" artillery piece


Nice name


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nice name


Yeah knew you'd like it, apparently we liked to associate "Annie" with big guns; this was a take off on "Anzio Annie" the German K2's defending against the Allied landing


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2018)

one of the last images from Cassini probe at Saturn


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 18, 2018)

thought it was rather cool


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2018)

ANC said:


>


the face paint is cool, we do alot of that kinda of stuff during dias de los muertos aka the day of the dead festivals....

the second is just funny...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2018)

ok found a couple more picture i think are cool......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2018)

was looking for a caption for this one, but i think it speaks for itself...lol
 

looks happy


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> was looking for a caption for this one, but i think it speaks for itself...lol
> View attachment 4124651
> 
> looks happy


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>



that's a good one.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4124682


think she's cold.....i dunno what would give me that idea though.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> think she's cold.....i dunno what would give me that idea though.....


I stared at that pic for like 5 minutes before I realized she actually has eyes too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I stared at that pic for like 5 minutes before I realized she actually has eyes too.


kinda make u do a double take with that one.......

oh she has eyes....well crap...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I stared at that pic for like 5 minutes before I realized she actually has eyes too.


She's 53. Hubba hubba.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I stared at that pic for like 5 minutes before I realized she actually has eyes too.





pabloesqobar said:


> She's 53. Hubba hubba.


wow you guys are so heterosexual. i'm impressed


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> wow you guys are so heterosexual. i'm impressed





UncleBuck said:


> bailey jay finally got me last night.


To each their own? NOT THAT THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 20, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> To each their own? NOT THAT THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT.


that post in no way reaffirmed the original point that you are insecure in your fragile hetrosexuality


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 20, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> that post in no way reaffirmed the original point that you are insecure in your fragile hetrosexuality


I dont care what anyone says. You are my favorite atheist agnostic reconstructionist humanist incontinent alcoholic racist self applied Jew.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2018)

What is the red flower at the bottom of the pic?
Beautiful, looks like the sliced ginger @ our fav Sushi spot.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What is the red flower at the bottom of the pic?
> Beautiful, looks like the sliced ginger @ our fav Sushi spot.


Thanks, man. Love my little garden. 
It's a tulip. I'm not sure the name. It's one of the few things from the previous owners.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

Planetary nebulae I can see from my backyard using binoculars
M27, the Dumbbell







M57, the Smoke Ring







NGC 7293, the Helix







NGC 6543, the Dragon







NGC 3132, the Eight-Burst


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


Oddly enough my eyes look a lot like this every time I fire one up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4124834


great flowers dude.....

coming to a flower near you.........little bee porn.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Planetary nebulae I can see from my backyard using binoculars
> M27, the Dumbbell
> 
> 
> ...


nice stuff, you like astronomy???


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> nice stuff, you like astronomy???


I sure do. My eyes are going but I do love to look at the night sky. I have 2 telescopes, 3 sets binos, and a whole mess of eyepieces. I greatly enjoy looking up at the night sky and recognizing the stars I learned in childhood ... "old friends".

I'll do a comet special soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2018)

Concept Artist: Eric Fortune

just kinda stood out for me....dunno why...


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> was looking for a caption for this one, but i think it speaks for itself...lol
> View attachment 4124651
> 
> looks happy


Ha Ha, You're dead!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2018)

thought you might enjoy this @cannabineer 

from the ESA Gaia satellite

 

http://sci.esa.int/gaia/


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4127103


Once I had the joy of looking at the summer Galaxy through 10x binoculars from a truly dark site. Under dark skies all the faint tatters and gaps show up that are washed out in even the best photos. I came away with a lasting impression that I was looking at a storm more violent than a hurricane with a volcano in it ... raging more slowly than our firefly consciousness can see. Imagine an enormous hurricane that lasts not days but billions of years ...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2018)

Comet special installment 1. Comet P/Holmes

In the fall of 2007 an unexpected bright comet appeared in the northern sky. It experienced a sudden mass loss event. In about 42 hours it went from a visual magnitude of 17 (out of reach of any instrument less than twenty or so inches in aperture) to 2.8, within easy sight of the unaided eye. I watched it with binoculars from a decently dark site. The comet stayed bright and slowly expanded until it was visually larger than the full moon, and physically larger than the sun. It was round with almost none of a comet's usual directionality, as the emitted matter expanded in an apparent sphere. The comet was near opposition (distance opposite the sun from us), so some of that was a consequence of our seeing it head-on.

How it looked through binoculars







With NGC 1499, the diffuse "California Nebula"







A montage of the changing angular size and surface brightness of the comet over about a month







Long-exposure showed the ion tail and the big green dust halo







In this image the two zones are visible, dust around gas







which reminds me of a nuke blast in orbital space ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2018)

The Snows of Churyumov-Gerasimenko 

 

https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap180426.html


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2018)

still hanging on to the plane...too


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Once I had the joy of looking at the summer Galaxy through 10x binoculars from a truly dark site. Under dark skies all the faint tatters and gaps show up that are washed out in even the best photos. I came away with a lasting impression that I was looking at a storm more violent than a hurricane with a volcano in it ... raging more slowly than our firefly consciousness can see. Imagine an enormous hurricane that lasts not days but billions of years ...


i've imagined that many of times.

I started looking at the sky at an early age. Still do to this day, some nights i got out front of my house. Take my stand and lvl it, mount my telescope and sit back listening to Bach or classical on the radio. Have a smoke and relax. For the times i've sat there, it made me realize something, that in reality that all human beings are is this:

 

a tiny grain of sand to everything else....


----------



## 420God (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4128751


now that's a bitchin deli/ meat market...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 30, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


Thanks. This was a good way to start my day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2018)

one of the most iconic ladies:


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)

chernobyl


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4129927
> 
> chernobyl


 sorry man, not beautiful


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> sorry man, not beautiful


i know, think i put it there as a shock value more than anything. Anniversary of Chernobyl, and it destructiveness to everything around it. Even though reports have come in that the animals are finally coming back to it. It remind me of the awe of what the atom is and what it can do. I always ask myself a question when i see things like that, what has it inspired my mind to think of: Horror, beauty, silence, maybe a simple demon to humanity, maybe humanity isn't smart enough to harness power like this.....

eh i'm babbling now.......just thinking out loud...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2018)

was gonna do better, but it seems i can't upload now......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2018)

peeka boo


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2018)

those are both amazing


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> those are both amazing


thank you, i try my best.....

got something from a graphic artist that might even be just as good.......we'll see what people think...in a bit


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2018)

hey @GreatwhiteNorth just thought you would like this one.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2018)

I was actually going to take a pic of 4 Eagles perched together on a street light this morning & then show the blue car parked under them.
Looked like somebody was in the process of painting it white.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was actually going to take a pic of 4 Eagles perched together on a street light this morning & then show the blue car parked under them.
> Looked like somebody was in the process of painting it white.


by the feathers it looks young

could be my eyes too.....love those majestic birds.....had the honor of releasing one in the wild a long time ago......there is a bird sanctuary here in texas that people hardly know about. In november people get invited to go release birds of prey over a lake.....one of the releases was a bald eagle, one of the other ones was a younger golden.....site to be seen for sure....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> by the feathers it looks young
> 
> could be my eyes too.....love those majestic birds.....had the honor of releasing one in the wild a long time ago......there is a bird sanctuary here in texas that people hardly know about. In november people get invited to go release birds of prey over a lake.....one of the releases was a bald eagle, one of the other ones was a younger golden.....site to be seen for sure....


I'd say that bird is 4 years old.
The head and tail become all white at 5.


----------



## ebgood (May 3, 2018)

I Will own a vacay home here 1 day


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2018)

ebgood said:


> View attachment 4130794
> I Will own a vacay home here 1 day


nice spot......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2018)

well in my travels in the internet world....one of the places i like to go to, is into the concept art world. It's amazing what people are doing with computer and artist related tools programs provide. I admit i've done work with graphic arts in my younger years. I remember the nights i used to sit at my station working on new designs and thoughts.......also time when friends used to catch me sleeping there too......
 
how times have changed, think this guy killed it........


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2018)

gotta love hubble


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2018)

you know most of the time, mother nature just stands out.......


----------



## neosapien (May 4, 2018)

Sitting on my balcony. Lilacs are in full bloom. Smells beautiful out here . 
.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2018)

found this one for a certain eagle lover.......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2018)




----------



## dannyboy602 (May 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hey @GreatwhiteNorth just thought you would like this one.....
> 
> View attachment 4130666


Good lookin bird. And the eagle ain't so bad either.


neosapien said:


> Sitting on my balcony. Lilacs are in full bloom. Smells beautiful out here .
> .
> View attachment 4131274


I miss the smell of lilac bushes. We don't have lilacs here in the desert.


----------



## thump easy (May 7, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Good lookin bird. And the eagle ain't so bad either.
> 
> I miss the smell of lilac bushes. We don't have lilacs here in the desert.


What desert? I live in the desert??


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 8, 2018)

thump easy said:


> What desert? I live in the desert??


The Sonoran desert....I live in Tucson


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 8, 2018)

rorschach test


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4133106 View attachment 4133107
> 
> rorschach test


How can you put such blatant soul-corroding filth in a decent spot like this.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4133106 View attachment 4133107
> 
> rorschach test


Oh oh!! Atomic mushrooms!


----------



## Bareback (May 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4133106 View attachment 4133107
> 
> rorschach test


Top pic....frogger ( 64 bit )

Bottom pic.... I see a rabbed squirrel having sex with a sea horse.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Top pic....frogger ( 64 bit )
> 
> Bottom pic.... I see a rabbed squirrel having sex with a sea horse.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Top pic....frogger ( 64 bit )
> 
> Bottom pic.... I see a rabbed squirrel having sex with a sea horse.


----------



## Bareback (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


Holy shit that's perfect..


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2018)

When I was a kid, I remember my dad waking me and my sisters up early one dawn near Easter. He took us out to where we had a semblance of a view east. There in the brightening sky he pointed to a streak and said "that is a comet". I looked and looked, but the thing that looked like a short jet contrail didn't move the way the planes did. I remember the tail being forked like the trail from a multiengine jet.

For some reason I thought that it was Comet Ikeya-Seki which was briefly brilliant in 1965. (I will mention Ikeya-Seki again later.) But I wasn't in school then yet, and I remember it being Easter Vacation and why do I have to get up early, moan whine?

It was late March of 1969 so I was eight years old. I did not see another comet until I was 21 and Comet IRAS-Araki-Alcock zoomed past Earth and made binocular visibility two nights in a row and moving 90 degrees between nights.

Comet Bennett was succeeded by Comet Kohoutek, which made a big public splash before turning out to be something of a dud. I remember the star charts in the Washington Post depicting a difficult horizon-hugging object, and I never saw it.

Comet Bennett:







It looked sort of like this to my eye, but I remember a kinked double tail. I don't trust my memory on that last score though ... I couldn't find a good picture of a double-tailed Bennett so ~shrug~


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid, I remember my dad waking me and my sisters up early one dawn near Easter. He took us out to where we had a semblance of a view east. There in the brightening sky he pointed to a streak and said "that is a comet". I looked and looked, but the thing that looked like a short jet contrail didn't move the way the planes did. I remember the tail being forked like the trail from a multiengine jet.
> 
> For some reason I thought that it was Comet Ikeya-Seki which was briefly brilliant in 1965. (I will mention Ikeya-Seki again later.) But I wasn't in school then yet, and I remember it being Easter Vacation and why do I have to get up early, moan whine?
> 
> ...



you know to be honest, i've never see a comet, especially in my location.....the bottom picture is just cool...i have to say...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2018)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 10, 2018)

bergenia


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4133106 View attachment 4133107
> 
> rorschach test


Ripe Trichomes
Result of Spent Trichomes


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2018)

Flat Iron, a medicine man of the Oglala Sioux, was raised by Sitting Bull. He had nine wives, 75 children and lived to be 107 years old. He gave Joseph Henry Sharp a prime tanned elk skin and said it was the “best you can find in two days ride in any direction.”


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2018)

ANC said:


>


the 740 and 750 series were great, road wonderfully


----------



## neosapien (May 10, 2018)

The Wisteria be blooming now. Beautiful. And yet still so  
ridiculously destructive.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2018)

That stuff is so wisterious.

All I have colorful to look up at is this lilac bush. It was a cut from my favorite aunt's house circa 1989, she had a nice big lilac in her backyard, the site of many decades of family get togethers. She died in 1993, her lilac bush lives on.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> the 740 and 750 series were great, road wonderfully


That is a 12 cylinder 6 series.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> That is a 12 cylinder 6 series.


 Who built it? I am not finding any stock 12-cylinder BMWs prior to the late-80s 750iL. Whose motor? There weren't many V12s to be had then but Jaguar's rather poky mill and the Italians.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2018)

BMW, they used it as a test mule for the V12 that later went into the 7 and 8 series mid eighties..


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2018)

Test mule makes sense

I bet that V12 sparkled in that light body


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Test mule makes sense
> 
> I bet that V12 sparkled in that light body


I love those wide fenders.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2018)

i hate to say it, but the last time i saw a V12 in a car was this...




ahh the roar of those motors


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2018)

When I hear V12 this is the engine I think of.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When I hear V12 this is the engine I think of.


that looks like it's fun to drive...


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 11, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When I hear V12 this is the engine I think of.


 For me it's this ...


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2018)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/hawaii-kilaeua-volcano-explosive-eruptions-ballistic-rocks-ashfall-lava-usgs-warning-today-2018-05-09/







I took a chopper ride over Kilauea while on vacation in Hawaii.
It was awesome. We saw several pools similar to this, but not as big as this.


So much power, smh.

Anyone know of any virgins that need to be sacrificed?





















































































Have them PM me. I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2018)

Comets continued:
Seeing Comet Bennett impressed me. But a careless reading of a chart in a library book left me believing (until I bothered to look it up when the Internet was young ... ish) that what I'd actually seen was Comet Ikeya-Seki, the brightest comet of the 1960s and perhaps the 20th Century. 

Comet Ikeya-Seki was discovered "as a faint telescopic object" on September 18 1965, and it was soon found to have a steep orbit that would have it whipping around the Sun only 450 thousand km from the solar surface. (From the center of the Sun to its surface is 700 thousand km, so this is less than one solar radius from that hot surface!)
Its perihelion passage would be brief at an estimated speed of 500 km per second, and was calculated to happen on October 21 1965. I was too young at the time to be aware or care.

But as it swept past the sun, it became a spectacular object with a tail that stretched 110 million km, most of the Sun-Earth distance. It reached visual magnitude -10, making it "clearly visible in the daytime sky next to the solar disc". It also broke into at least three pieces on its closest approach to the Sun. Here are some pics of this amazing visitor.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4135006


 when I lived in MD my dad planted and tended a white and a pink dogwood tree.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/hawaii-kilaeua-volcano-explosive-eruptions-ballistic-rocks-ashfall-lava-usgs-warning-today-2018-05-09/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent
 

Still waiting for a response 
SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2018)

happy mother's day everyone


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2018)

ANC said:


>


nice car


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2018)

Thanks, that is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2018)

figure since i didn't have anything growing in this time, i would concentrate my efforts here for the time being.

hope no one minds......


----------



## SSGrower (May 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4135815


Flat Ios conspiracy?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Flat Ios conspiracy?


no offence i just woke up, having y first cup oooo coffee.......what kind of conspiracy?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2018)

gotta love people who work with photoshop these days.......they can make some i would say interesting things.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2018)

lets go for a round of golf.....but next to a live volcano...hmmm may wanna re think that...
 
kileaua today, freaking spelling, don't have enough coffee in me...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2018)

this was taken from the ISS space station....gotta love the view.....


----------



## neosapien (May 16, 2018)

Staying on space…. My daughter made this for me in preschool today. I consider it the finest gift I've ever received and the most beautiful piece of art I own.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 16, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Staying on space…. My daughter made this for me in preschool today. I consider it the finest gift I've ever received and the most beautiful piece of art I own.
> 
> View attachment 4137052


I miss the days my daughter would make me cool art stuff.
She's almost 19... and lives a few 100 miles away. 
You're a lucky guy, neo! Hurry up and become a mod!

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Staying on space…. My daughter made this for me in preschool today. I consider it the finest gift I've ever received and the most beautiful piece of art I own.
> 
> View attachment 4137052


that's killer...congrats

that's defintely refrigerator door worthy in my book........


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2018)

gotta love a good diffused galaxy every once in a while....


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4137327


 ya know he just wants to deflower her


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ya know he just wants to deflower her


hahaha

odd thought, she might wanna just deflower him.....hmmmm.......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2018)

think tweety won this round.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2018)

found this in my travels....thought it kicked butt really


----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (May 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4137918
> 
> found this in my travels....thought it kicked butt really


You found a reses peanutbutter cup?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 19, 2018)

@lokie the final count was 11 mantis egg sacks in the garden, this year.


----------



## lokie (May 19, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4138246
> @lokie the final count was 11 mantis egg sacks in the garden, this year.


Thats cool. I have not found any casings for a couple of years, 
I usually see a few adults each year so I know they are still
out there.

What kind of flower is it that you find most egg casings on?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


that's a cool sound dude, finally got a chance to listen to it last night while on the porch with the south wind hitting me, and smokin . 

Gonna do the same today, while floating in the pool wearing my sombero, and just kick back....

p.s wife loved it too..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> You found a reses peanutbutter cup?


really never thought of that, i can see the resemblance though...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4138246
> @lokie the final count was 11 mantis egg sacks in the garden, this year.


got those little guys and gals all over my garden and my roses

also got those on a certain tomato plant i have too......., just saw


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 19, 2018)

lokie said:


> Thats cool. I have not found any casings for a couple of years,
> I usually see a few adults each year so I know they are still
> out there.
> 
> What kind of flower is it that you find most egg casings on?


Caryopteris blue beard always has the most, here. Its the best bee magnet as well.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4139007


that's a beauty Tang........ honey bee magnet...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4139342


If that's not photo-shopped it is straight up dangerous A/F.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If that's not photo-shopped it is straight up dangerous A/F.


according to were i got it, it wasn't photo shopped

actually this is were i got it:: 

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/charlie-russell-naturalist-who-lived-among-bears-has-died-76-180969071/

Charlie Russell, a Naturalist Who Lived Among Bears, Has Died at 76

not from a bear though....it's a good read.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If that's not photo-shopped it is straight up dangerous A/F.


if that happened to me......i would be looking over my shoulder quick......like ok U are here, now where in the hell is your Momma....then slowly real in my line, and say " you stay here, i'm going over there" and just get out of the way.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2018)

Yep - do not hook a fish & just fade away cause she's there somewhere.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 21, 2018)

Can you find the bee?

Little easier (cropped from above pic)

 

SH420


----------



## ANC (May 21, 2018)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 22, 2018)

The Great Wall of Rhododendren.
That's legacy landscaping, planted circa 1989. There was originally a grassy noll there, tough to cut grass. We kinda redid it over the years.
 
The Japanese maple and 1st rhodo conceal 80% of the front patio. The grill area is right off the porch, now on pavers.

The 1st two rhodos are twice to 3x the size of the others. The gutter started dripping straight down around 1990. I sealed the hole and drilled new holes on the end. So every time it rained for 20 years, those 1st two rhodos were squirted with gallons of water and grew like hell.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 22, 2018)

Trying to get a rabbit from a fox


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2018)

Helicopter overflight of Kīlauea Volcano's Lower East Rift Zone shows fountaining at Fissure 22.

picture is from the USGS site.....now that's a picture....kinda look like it's starting to create it's own dome in the area...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2018)

speaking of volcano's, here is one from Indonesia, guess what color the lava is.......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2018)

gotta love SOHO........


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> speaking of volcano's, here is one from Indonesia, guess what color the lava is.......
> View attachment 4140748 View attachment 4140749


You are seeing mass quantities of elemental sulfur on fire HOOOOEEEE I would NOT wanna be downwind


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You are seeing mass quantities of elemental sulfur on fire HOOOOEEEE I would NOT wanna be downwind


i wouldn't either

i didn't realize this, but did you know there is a sulphur market. There are areas in the world where people actual mine it off the ground

sulphur miners in indonesia


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2018)

macro of an eye


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2018)

Went to Paul Simon last night. We left a little early and happen to catch a 10 minute firework display from the A's stadium.
 
SH420


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 26, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Went to Paul Simon last night. We left a little early and happen to catch a 10 minute firework display from the A's stadium.
> View attachment 4141738
> SH420


Killer. He is one of the few left that I would pay that crazy price for. I prefer local music or small venue stuff, but I would pay for a chair for Paul.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Killer. He is one of the few left that I would pay that crazy price for. I prefer local music or small venue stuff, but I would pay for a chair for Paul.


Oh, well then, it gets a little better. Tickets were free. Mamashark won them on the radio. We've gone to a few over the last few years, for free. Next free show, E.L.O.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Killer. He is one of the few left that I would pay that crazy price for. I prefer local music or small venue stuff, but I would pay for a chair for Paul.






Just slip out the back Jack.....
PS Sorry CN


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 27, 2018)

japanese bamboo. This plant sits kinda hidden from view and was desperately in need of water.


----------



## 420God (May 27, 2018)

Wasn't sure where to put this, either here or the Veteran's thread. Figured it was a horse a piece. 

American soldiers paying tribute to all the horses that lost their life in World War I. This was taken in 1918.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 27, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4142288
> Wasn't sure where to put this, either here or the Veteran's thread. Figured it was a horse a piece.
> American soldiers paying tribute to all the horses that lost their life in World War I. This was taken in 1918.


One estimate places the total number of horses killed during the four years of warfare at nearly 8 million. Countless mules and donkeys also died. Records show that on one single day during the Battle of Verdun an estimated 7000 horses died on both the Allied and German sides due to long-range shelling including 97 killed by a single shot from a French naval gun. Other animals proved their usefulness as well: Dogs became messengers, sentries, rescuers, and small beasts of burden. Pigeons acted as messenger carriers, and even (experimentally) as aerial reconnaissance platforms.

During the later part of the war, the Germans had lost most of their horses and had to dismount their cavalry. In 1918, the Germans launched a massive offensive that broke thru the British and French lines but didn’t have any cavalry to exploit it where as the British had several divisions to plug the holes in the line. Some historians believe horses were instrumental in the ultimate Allied victory.

During the conflict the British Army deployed more than a million horses and mules and practically depleted their equine population. There weren't enough horses in Britain to meet demand, so over 1,000 horses a week were shipped from North America, where there was a plentiful supply of half-wild horses on the open plains.

"War Horse" is a 2011 Spielberg movie worth watching.

http://www.dailypress.com/features/history/dp-nws-world-war-i-war-horses-1-20141129-story.html


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

supposed to be a long exposure photo of lightning hitting a tree......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2018)

female samurai warrior...this lady was one of the last of there kind.......or are they ...hmm


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4143416


That one cloud looks like a polar bear lying on its back, looking up and drinking a beer from the bottle ... nice


----------



## jerryb73 (May 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That one cloud looks like a polar bear lying on its back, looking up and drinking a beer from the bottle ... nice


The bear spots the bear..


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> The bear spots the bear..


It wasn't obvious at first but I see it now!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 30, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It wasn't obvious at first but I see it now!


Me too. Cuz we are not bears..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2018)

took me a while, but i see it

sure the bear is not vaping....hmmm

hangovers suck...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2018)

speaking of bears.......need a caption for this fine photo:


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2018)

ok 1 more....thanks to Mrs Budman finding this one....

Granny winning first prize for her marijuana plant at the California City County Fair back in 1973.
 

way to go granny...think she put the G in OG


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4143648


Minke whale unless I miss my guess.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok 1 more....thanks to Mrs Budman finding this one....
> 
> Granny winning first prize for her marijuana plant at the California City County Fair back in 1973.
> View attachment 4143658
> ...


I knew I saw that somewhere before, probably on the same wall with Farrah Fawcett.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Minke whale unless I miss my guess.


a very dangerrouss minkey


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> a very dangerrouss minkey


Lol - best slap schtick ever!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2018)

The Queen is back & running hard in the French Open!



Ok, probably not the best place to put this but I think it's exciting that she's back at playing after having a baby.
It's a crime that the ATP dropped her ranking from #1 to 451, though I'm rooting for her to again attain that title.

One of the most incredible ladies in women's athletics, and she shows unbelievable grace in playing and personality. I don't want to miss a single match of hers.

Go Serena.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - best slap schtick ever!!


yes he was, love him in the orginal Pink Panther movies


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Queen is back & running hard in the French Open!
> 
> View attachment 4143932
> 
> ...


hope she goes to the top of the ranks.....be in the realm of some of the great tennis players.....Martina, Stefy , Grabreilla and many more.......

keepin my fingers crossed she goes for the grandslam...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I knew I saw that somewhere before, probably on the same wall with Farrah Fawcett.
> View attachment 4143830


didn't know they made a poster of her.....killer


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4144152


Very impressive.
The War Bonnet's Eagle feathers were not given at random - each signifies a particularly heroic or brave action, and for a woman (especially 125 years ago) to have that many says she was very well respected.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very impressive.
> The War Bonnet's Eagle feathers were not given at random - each signifies a particularly heroic or brave action, and for a woman (especially 125 years ago) to have that many says she was very well respected.


Kind of like Stargell stars. You only got one for doing something spectacular.

   
MLB decided later it's not an acceptable uniform add on.

Idiots.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2018)

ok yesterday was infamous Manhattenhenge, if you don't don't what that is, it's kinda like stone hengle but this time the sun goes right down man street.....people flock to it just like they do in stone henge during the equinoxes...so i did some searching for some stock photo to give ya a glimes of what it's like..:

   

hope you have the experience, if you didn't you might want too.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4144580


Wow! Mesmerizing!!! +rep

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wow! Mesmerizing!!! +rep
> 
> SH420


It looks like the end of a vacuum cleaner, now how bout those honey do's?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2018)

This took place in New Brunswick, Canada - 2011: Face in the cloud....
 

the goody thing is, here is the video it was captured on.....







enjoy...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4145576


look like you got your head in the clouds....

ok too soon....

just woke up......coffee deprived...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Queen is back & running hard in the French Open!
> 
> View attachment 4143932
> 
> ...


hate to tell ya this, but she pulled out of the French Open today.....

it was gonna be a good match today with her rival........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2018)

and last but not the least....wife found this over the weekend.....in her words "this is gonna be me one day, especially married to u"

 

wonder if that actually works.....i do have an extra wheelbarrow around the house.....hehe...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> and last but not the least....wife found this over the weekend.....in her words "this is gonna be me one day, especially married to u"
> 
> View attachment 4146160
> 
> wonder if that actually works.....i do have an extra wheelbarrow around the house.....hehe...


I think mr.sunshine grew out of a shopping cart lol it blew my mind and it was outdoor.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 4, 2018)

I've always enjoyed watching nature do its work, i hope the people out on the big island is doing all right..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I think mr.sunshine grew out of a shopping cart lol it blew my mind and it was outdoor.


actually i think he did.....remember from when i was a noob on this site.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hate to tell ya this, but she pulled out of the French Open today.....
> it was gonna be a good match today with her rival........


I saw that, but her serve was gone and she risked permanent pectoral damage if she played Sharapova.

PS, odds makers are only giving MS a 3.7% chance of taking the slam so we'll see how she does.


But I really only wanted to watch Serena play.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 4, 2018)

Zoom in or click below to see.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2018)

stole that one out of video the USGS did....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2018)

This is kinda of mild stone for this country.......welcome the first woman in Saudi to have a drivers license......times are changing my friends.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 8, 2018)

Literally the first pic i took when i moved into my new place (jan 2017)


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 8, 2018)

Is this even real or enhanced? Id 420 bless the fuck out of this place


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Is this even real or enhanced? Id 420 bless the fuck out of this place
> View attachment 4147699


 Never store your camera with your mushrooms


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Is this even real or enhanced? Id 420 bless the fuck out of this place
> View attachment 4147699


I think real. It could be Yellowstone National park.

Lots of mineral deposits create pectacular displays everywhere. 






We smoked it up before going into the park. There is something awesome to see everywhere you look in the park. Should be on the bucket list if you have one.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Is this even real or enhanced? Id 420 bless the fuck out of this place
> View attachment 4147699


Looks like a HDR image complilation. 
Two hawks magpie was annoying one, the other came in, magpie left.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 11, 2018)

A picture from russia's electro-l weather satellite


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4149414


Weird I know... made me think of Happy Gilmore and the alligator that took Chubs' arm... only this alligator is missing his arm. Parallel universe where Chubs takes the alligators arm in a bad golfing accident 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2018)

ANC said:


>


guessing 356 porche, dunno the models in south africa.....

she looks like it be a fun drive though


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2018)

selfie on top of Mount Everest:::


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 16, 2018)

Around the garden.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2018)

This morning is a beautiful day..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> This morning is a beautiful day..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151636



that's a nice morning....all ya need now is a bucket of beer, doobie, and a fishing pole....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that's a nice morning....all ya need now is a bucket of beer, doobie, and a fishing pole....


I can check 2 off the list.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I can check 2 off the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah ya can, can't you......nice flounder btw....if that's what it is....lol

just waking up, coffee hasn't hit right yet...lol


----------



## 420God (Jun 16, 2018)

Last night's sunset after a big thunderstorm. Looked like the sky was on fire.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> selfie on top of Mount Everest:::
> View attachment 4150882


can't Like a trashed summit


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> can't Like a trashed summit


i know, don't like it either...

i've heard it's customery that when you get to the summit, that you leave something there before you go back down though...

hate to be the trash collector though......eek

still a cool picture though...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4153273


I see a polar bear flying while holding a beer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2018)

the smallest house in the world


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4146250
> Zoom in or click below to see.


Today there were 3. 
@curious2garden or anyone else know if it could have been an eya (chick)? It had more black and looked uncoordinated. It had also been a few weeks since I had seen both at the same time.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)

yeah baby, give me some flower


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Today there were 3.
> @curious2garden or anyone else know if it could have been an eya (chick)? It had more black and looked uncoordinated. It had also been a few weeks since I had seen both at the same time.


The picture wasn't close enough for me to see any real detail. It's also possible my eyes are simply blind from the last couple weeks, love to see a closer shot.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The picture wasn't close enough for me to see any real detail. It's also possible my eyes are simply blind from the last couple weeks, love to see a closer shot.


If I can ever react quick enough.

I think they are red tail hawks.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Jun 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4157698





BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4157699





BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4157700


Damn, Damn, & Damn beautiful.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Damn, Damn, & Damn beautiful.


thanks....oh i fogot this one....got this one last night from a friend who runs a sanctuary for bird of prey.....

 

hand/talon shake


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks....oh i fogot this one....got this one last night from a friend who runs a sanctuary for bird of prey.....
> 
> View attachment 4157702
> 
> hand/talon shake


Damn whatever the hell that is, I would not want to piss him off.


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2018)

John Rutter (an atheist) wrote my favorite requiem (a mass for the souls of the dead). The soloist isn't a woman, but a young boy. Such a pure voice. Ethereal. This is my favorite piece of this mass, its chord modulation and the way it rises and falls is truly special. Enjoy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4156847


Easy to see why we once thought living creatures are intelligently designed. The caption should be, "What? Come at me, bro..."


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4158121


Gerbera?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Gerbera?


Yes, sir. Good eye. This was a mother's day gift from our oldest.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2018)

Desert rainstorm


----------



## dangledo (Jul 3, 2018)

Firebird in the early spring sky


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4161017


I was lucky enough to see this literally hundreds of times while sailing ships in the Caribbean.

The night sky is astounding when you get away from the lights of civilization.

Flat earthers not withstanding, Satellites, Meteors, International Space station, and billions of stars - all visible with the naked eye.


----------



## 420God (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4161733


Lovely


----------



## Dmannn (Jul 7, 2018)

Pictures from our Oregon coast trip.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 8, 2018)

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4161733


that's an awesome picture


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 8, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4162070
> SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

picture of a newborn planet in the making, from nasa


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)

himilayas from space, sorry for the spelling


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

Maybe not the most dramatic picture of its kind, but I took this one myself.


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Maybe not the most dramatic picture of its kind, but I took this one myself.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163442



nice picture from ISS.. In all honesty, i don't think you took it yourself

so no like.....


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> In all honesty, i don't think you took it yourself...


I can see why you'd say that. Here's some more pics from other altitudes from the same trip.

    View attachment 4163563


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I can see why you'd say that. Here's some more pics from other altitudes from the same trip.
> 
> View attachment 4163557 View attachment 4163558 View attachment 4163559 View attachment 4163560 View attachment 4163563 View attachment 4163564


same trip, what? you superman with a camera? or part of virgin aeronatics? or maybe something else....

without firm proof of the pictures taken....no like...and i'm calling u out.....BS


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> same trip, what? you superman with a camera? or part of virgin aeronatics? or maybe something else....
> 
> without firm proof of the pictures taken....no like...and i'm calling u out.....BS


Well once called out I gotta provide proof.

http://spacetreemechanic.blogspot.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Well once called out I gotta provide proof.
> 
> http://spacetreemechanic.blogspot.com


thanks, but the initial post you said you took this one myself, which i implied for recent.....the blog you referred me to is from 2016 Nov to be exact and that's the only post in there as well.....so?

and the pictures are the same as above.....so?


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

So, I explained in the blog how I got the pictures. I added a new post for you to the blog since I can see you're convinced these aren't my pics.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks, but the initial post you said you took this one myself, which i implied for recent.....the blog you referred me to is from 2016 Nov to be exact and that's the only post in there as well.....so?
> 
> and the pictures are the same as above.....so?


Now that he proved the authenticity of his photos, you suddenly have a problem with when they were taken? There was no basis given for you to imply any time-frame, let alone recent. And, there's no reason to doubt he took the photos in the manner described in his blog.

It's a lot nicer than the non-stop pics you ripped from the internet, and have been flooding this thread with. Those got old quick.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> So, I explained in the blog how I got the pictures. I added a new post for you to the blog since I can see you're convinced these aren't my pics.


So you were in a balloon or could take pics from it like a drone?

I see balloon guys over my house all the time. Some pretty high up.

Edit: oops, I guess you wouldn't be in something 99,000 high without a space suit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Now that he proved the authenticity of his photos, you suddenly have a problem with when they were taken? There was no basis given for you to imply any time-frame, let alone recent. And, there's no reason to doubt he took the photos in the manner described in his blog.
> 
> It's a lot nicer than the non-stop pics you ripped from the internet, and have been flooding this thread with. Those got old quick.


actually before you came in my friend, i was gonna let this person post away.......

sometimes i have my doubts with people, so no offence.....

i do swipe the pictures from the internet, there are reason why i do, some provide substance, others drama, some scientific, and others can be explained for just being weird and cool....and i also provide where i get them from as well if someone asks....also the name of the photographer is also sometimes within the picture.....i'm just happy that people can come in here as see something else, something more and maybe deeper than previous thoughts.....

infact:


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> actually before you came in my friend, i was gonna let this person post away.......


You were gonna let him? How big of you. After repeatedly "calling him out" accusing him of being a fraud. An accusation you haven't retracted or apologized for. 


BudmanTX said:


> sometimes i have my doubts with people, so no offence.....


But it was offensive. You did it for no reason whatsoever. Your issue of having "doubts with people" doesn't grant you license to attack someone's integrity. You do that, you better back it up with something other than a psychological issue rooted elsewhere.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> So, I explained in the blog how I got the pictures. I added a new post for you to the blog since I can see you're convinced these aren't my pics.


so do you still do this kinda of work? is it a hobby, school? just curious

p.s nice addition in the quote...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> You were gonna let him? How big of you. After repeatedly "calling him out" accusing him of being a fraud. An accusation you haven't retracted or apologized for.
> 
> But it was offensive. You did it for no reason whatsoever. Your issue of having "doubts with people" doesn't grant you license to attack someone's integrity. You do that, you better back it up with something other than a psychological issue rooted elsewhere.


hey i dunno who the person is, unlike how i know you and the other people who like and post in here. Have no idea who or what the person is (no offence to the person). I do apologize for not giving the items it just do and the person who posted, it's a beautiful picture and the blog post shown how it was gotten. I'm also quite struck on the rest of the pictures that are on that blog....like me, you can grab a picture from anywhere and that's why i had my doubts.

when it comes to doubt with people, we all have that, even now with you having doubts with me, guess it a carnal thing...anywho...nice having this conversation...been a while since we've talked...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2018)

Earth is strange indeed. The great canyon used to be a mountain 6 miles high and has been covered by oceans at least 6 times.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Earth is strange indeed. The great canyon used to be a mountain 6 miles high and has been covered by oceans at least 6 times.


that it is, that it is


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2018)

I too was questioning the authenticity of the pic and his character @pabloesqobar . In one thread he was saying he retired before 50, mentioned bitcoin but no occupation or any further explaining. Then this thread he posted a pic of space and was like "I took this" with again no explanation . It all seemed suspect. Yet it all seems to check out. He didn't take the pic. His camera did. From a balloon. He retired early because he doesn't ever spend money. Other than on rockets. For not ever seeing him before today and the content of his posts he did smell an awful lot like a dirty dirty sock at first.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I too was questioning the authenticity of the pic and his character @pabloesqobar . In one thread he was saying he retired before 50, mentioned bitcoin but no occupation or any further explaining. Then this thread he posted a pic of space and was like "I took this" with again no explanation . It all seemed suspect. Yet it all seems to check out. He didn't take the pic. His camera did. From a balloon. He retired early because he doesn't ever spend money. Other than on rockets. For not ever seeing him before today and the content of his posts he did smell an awful lot like a dirty dirty sock at first.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I too was questioning the authenticity of the pic and his character @pabloesqobar . In one thread he was saying he retired before 50, mentioned bitcoin but no occupation or any further explaining. Then this thread he posted a pic of space and was like "I took this" with again no explanation . It all seemed suspect. Yet it all seems to check out. He didn't take the pic. His camera did. From a balloon. He retired early because he doesn't ever spend money. Other than on rockets. For not ever seeing him before today and the content of his posts he did smell an awful lot like a dirty dirty sock at first.


Yep, and despite your doubt about the photo, you didn't make a knee-jerk false accusation with no basis. Because calling someone out as a liar is kinda hard to take back. You asked for and received an explanation on an unrelated matter because you're reasonable. 

Hell, I thought it was just a pic he took from the window seat of a domestic flight. But it turns out to be a cool hobby. And yes, camera's take pics when activated by people.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


i remember i used to watch that as a kid

crap now i'm tellin my age...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yep, and despite your doubt about the photo, you didn't make a knee-jerk false accusation with no basis. Because calling someone out as a liar is kinda hard to take back. You asked for and received an explanation on an unrelated matter because you're reasonable.
> 
> Hell, I thought it was just a pic he took from the window seat of a domestic flight. But it turns out to be a cool hobby. And yes, camera's take pics when activated by people.


@pabloesqobar hey i thought he was a sock too, i even asked Neo if he was before i started on him. I was surprised of the picture and how he got it. That picture is higher than a domestic flight btw...that's more stratosphere area and if you look at his blog he has alot more. So and that why i did what i did nothing more nothing less. In my mind the only way you can get a picture of that magnatude is semi-space flight, ISS, something within science, government installation etc.....never would have grasped the idea of a rocket possibly and or a weather balloon and strapping a camera to it....especially from a hobbiest of which this person is. After we started the convo, that's when he showed me his/her is legit and i was gonna back off because of it and apologize. That's when you came in, it's all good, i understood where you were coming from and how the convo sounded, but it wasn't meant that way at all......


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

Budman and anybody else who doubted it, I don't blame you one bit and I don't take offense at all! The internet is full of bullshitters and to be honest, I would have just shared the link to the blog in the first place except that I figured it'd look like a newb coming in and trying to get blog hits. Don't post statements you aren't prepared to prove, imo.



BudmanTX said:


> so do you still do this kinda of work? is it a hobby, school? just curious
> p.s nice addition in the quote...lol


I am working on another launch soon. My wife got really ill and I had to focus on that for a year but now that I have some time again, we're going to launch a bigger balloon with better tracking and a 360 cam. If I can afford a vuze camera it'll be one of those but if not, 2 Kodak SP360s. It's just a hobby. There's a pretty big community of people who do it so it's easier than you might think. All the hard shit has been figured out, you just have to read a bit and start buying parts. Check out highaltitudescience dot com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Budman and anybody else who doubted it, I don't blame you one bit and I don't take offense at all! The internet is full of bullshitters and to be honest, I would have just shared the link to the blog in the first place except that I figured it'd look like a newb coming in and trying to get blog hits. Don't post statements you aren't prepared to prove, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another launch soon. My wife got really ill and I had to focus on that for a year but now that I have some time again, we're going to launch a bigger balloon with better tracking and a 360 cam. If I can afford a vuze camera it'll be one of those but if not, 2 Kodak SP360s. It's just a hobby. There's a pretty big community of people who do it so it's easier than you might think. All the hard shit has been figured out, you just have to read a bit and start buying parts. Check out highaltitudescience dot com


that's cool, didn't know there was a community for something like that. I'm impressed on how high you got it for the shots you took. That's a feat all in itself. i always say if you like doing it, keep on, there is nothing out there to stop you. Are you guys shooting for the stratosphere, your prolly already getting to it anyways...are you a member of any weather clubs as well or any science clubs, etc?


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that's cool, didn't know there was a community for something like that. I'm impressed on how high you got it for the shots you took. That's a feat all in itself. i always say if you like doing it, keep on, there is nothing out there to stop you. Are you guys shooting for the stratosphere, your prolly already getting to it anyways...are you a member of any weather clubs as well or any science clubs, etc?


Actually my son wants to start using a rocket lol. There was a team that did it (google "qu8k rocket") but it cost ten grand and they were all university grad students so I'm trying to explain to him that there's a huge difference in cost between that and what we do but he's willing to settle for lower altitudes as long as he gets to play with something that shoots fire and makes noise.

This go we're shooting for more altitude, hopefully 120k feet but realistically we may hit 110 easily enough. The main factor with doing a VR cam launch is they're battery hogs. I need to have a fast ascent time which means a light payload, but the cameras need juice. So it's a balancing act, trying to figure out if we go for a faster climb or more reserve power.

My son does all kinds of stuff in 4H and FFA - he's working on a HAM license this summer!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Budman and anybody else who doubted it, I don't blame you one bit and I don't take offense at all! The internet is full of bullshitters and to be honest, I would have just shared the link to the blog in the first place except that I figured it'd look like a newb coming in and trying to get blog hits. Don't post statements you aren't prepared to prove, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on another launch soon. My wife got really ill and I had to focus on that for a year but now that I have some time again, we're going to launch a bigger balloon with better tracking and a 360 cam. If I can afford a vuze camera it'll be one of those but if not, 2 Kodak SP360s. It's just a hobby. There's a pretty big community of people who do it so it's easier than you might think. All the hard shit has been figured out, you just have to read a bit and start buying parts. Check out highaltitudescience dot com


We have a few "Flat Earthers" on the site that will no doubt claim you a Heretic.

I'm not one of them mind you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2018)

Love this tune, we gig with it often (without the metal bridge, of course). Also, Amy Lee was hot...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Actually my son wants to start using a rocket lol. There was a team that did it (google "qu8k rocket") but it cost ten grand and they were all university grad students so I'm trying to explain to him that there's a huge difference in cost between that and what we do but he's willing to settle for lower altitudes as long as he gets to play with something that shoots fire and makes noise.
> 
> This go we're shooting for more altitude, hopefully 120k feet but realistically we may hit 110 easily enough. The main factor with doing a VR cam launch is they're battery hogs. I need to have a fast ascent time which means a light payload, but the cameras need juice. So it's a balancing act, trying to figure out if we go for a faster climb or more reserve power.
> 
> My son does all kinds of stuff in 4H and FFA - he's working on a HAM license this summer!


What happens to the balloon and equipment afterwards?

You can't recover them, right?

Do they ever crash near Roswell?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> @pabloesqobar hey i thought he was a sock too, i even asked Neo if he was before i started on him. I was surprised of the picture and how he got it. That picture is higher than a domestic flight btw...that's more stratosphere area and if you look at his blog he has alot more. So and that why i did what i did nothing more nothing less. In my mind the only way you can get a picture of that magnatude is semi-space flight, ISS, something within science, government installation etc.....never would have grasped the idea of a rocket possibly and or a weather balloon and strapping a camera to it....especially from a hobbiest of which this person is. After we started the convo, that's when he showed me his/her is legit and i was gonna back off because of it and apologize. That's when you came in, it's all good, i understood where you were coming from and how the convo sounded, but it wasn't meant that way at all......


LOL. Got it.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2018)

I was just trying to start some shit or get some nudes but it escalated before I could get that far.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Also, Amy Lee _*was *_hot...


Man, that made me think she had died, had to look it up


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Man, that made me think she had died, had to look it up



I thought the way I put that might be misleading. I just meant she's no longer hot imho...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Love this tune, we gig with it often (without the metal bridge, of course). Also, Amy Lee was hot...


have to agree with ya there


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I thought the way I put that might be misleading. I just meant she's no longer hot imho...


Oh, haha! I haven't seen her since Evanescence was popular back a while







She has let herself go


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What happens to the balloon and equipment afterwards?
> 
> You can't recover them, right?


I *HAVE* to recover them. The cameras don't transmit anything. You need a GPS tracker to locate the stuff. Mine actually failed on that flight but I got lucky and a cop found it and I had put my number and a little explanation inside. 

The balloon is a one time use thing. What happens is, as it goes up, the air pressure in the atmosphere goes down. The balloon expands more from the pressure of the gas inside until eventually, it bursts. Then a drag chute brings everything back down and if you're lucky you recover it and get the SD cards out of your cameras. Here's everything that I recovered, and a closeup of the remnants of the balloon.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I *HAVE* to recover them. The cameras don't transmit anything. You need a GPS tracker to locate the stuff. Mine actually failed on that flight but I got lucky and a cop found it and I had put my number and a little explanation inside.
> 
> The balloon is a one time use thing. What happens is, as it goes up, the air pressure in the atmosphere goes down. The balloon expands more from the pressure of the gas inside until eventually, it bursts. Then a drag chute brings everything back down and if you're lucky you recover it and get the SD cards out of your cameras. Here's everything that I recovered, and a closeup of the remnants of the balloon.
> 
> View attachment 4163811 View attachment 4163810


How far away do they wind up?

If they go 20 miles up, they hit a myriad of wind streams and jet streams, right?


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How far away do they wind up?
> 
> If they go 20 miles up, they hit a myriad of wind streams and jet streams, right?


Yeah it can vary wildly based on where you are, time of year, and stuff. You have to be flexible about your launch site and day which can be a little tough on young kids but it builds character I suppose. But anyway, you can use landing predictors online that calculate where your balloon will land based on weather data and parameters of your balloon like how fast it ascends and how big it is. Here's the one I usually use - even if you aren't launching a balloon plug in some data and see what would happen if you did. That'll eat an hour of your life haha

http://predict.habhub.org


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> holy crap, is that realm her. Or a meffed up mofo.


lol, nah that's not really her. That photo did come up when I Googled her, though

This is her in 2018







A little chubbier, a little older, but I think she's still pretty attractive


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol, nah that's not really her. That photo did come up when I Googled her, though
> 
> This is her in 2018
> 
> ...


We're going to need a full body pirouette gif or she's just another pretty face.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol, nah that's not really her. That photo did come up when I Googled her, though
> 
> This is her in 2018
> 
> ...


she is, from the looks of it, still playing small venues too....she was a hottie in her early years though...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Yeah it can vary wildly based on where you are, time of year, and stuff. You have to be flexible about your launch site and day which can be a little tough on young kids but it builds character I suppose. But anyway, you can use landing predictors online that calculate where your balloon will land based on weather data and parameters of your balloon like how fast it ascends and how big it is. Here's the one I usually use - even if you aren't launching a balloon plug in some data and see what would happen if you did. That'll eat an hour of your life haha
> 
> http://predict.habhub.org


 Such cool stuff Srirachi! I saw something like it online maybe 6 years ago, another team that took a camera pod up almost as high. I found it fascinating. Thank you very much for bringing your pics and story to this thread.

One thing piqued my curiosity. Are you going to try for the record (which stands at over 40 km altitude)?

If so, might you select hydrogen as your lifting gas? Waay cheaper than helium and has about 106 per cent of helium's lifting power. 
I imagine that safety will not be an issue so long as you don't schedule to land at Lakehurst NJ ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2018)

This may be a dumb question but here goes. . .

How do you ensure you avoid high altitude (or any) aircraft?


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Are you going to try for the record (which stands at over 40 km altitude)?
> If so, might you select hydrogen as your lifting gas?


I probably won't go for the record any time soon - I was lucky to get my stuff back last time due to using a bad idea for GPS tracking. I've got a commercial GPS tracker now so I feel more comfortable launching some better cameras but I'm taking it slow. Right now I just want my stuff back, not a record 

And yes, hydrogen is a hell of a lot cheaper and as you pointed out also has more lift. My son was just a little too young to have around 250 cubic feet of hydrogen in a thin latex balloon last time so I bit my tongue and paid like $150 for helium. He's older now and the same amount of hydrogen is $40. Definitely using Hydrogen next time! Just have to have your static control measures on point.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How do you ensure you avoid high altitude (or any) aircraft?


Honestly - the same way the earth avoids comets. Blind luck. You're required to notify the local FAA controller of the nearest airport of your launch but there are no permits until you want to launch over something like 12 pounds, at which point it gets more complicated. There are some FAA rules about not launching it where it will enter restricted airspace but that's easy enough to figure out online and is seldom an issue.

From what I gather people used to put radar reflectors on them, but they were so small only a military aircraft might have had a chance of seeing it. People also put strobes on them sometimes but that's usually to make locating them easier once they land or to freak people out when they mistake it for a UFO.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I probably won't go for the record any time soon - I was lucky to get my stuff back last time due to using a bad idea for GPS tracking. I've got a commercial GPS tracker now so I feel more comfortable launching some better cameras but I'm taking it slow. Right now I just want my stuff back, not a record
> 
> And yes, hydrogen is a hell of a lot cheaper and as you pointed out also has more lift. My son was just a little too young to have around 250 cubic feet of hydrogen in a thin latex balloon last time so I bit my tongue and paid like $150 for helium. He's older now and the same amount of hydrogen is $40. Definitely using Hydrogen next time! Just have to have your static control measures on point.
> 
> ...


No sparks near the hydrogen.

We had hydrogen vertical bright anneal lines at work. I can't tell you how many big bangs we had.

Usually less than a cubic foot blew and you wouldn't believe the damage. They would purge with nitrogen in emergency situations. If the main line would have ignited, the whole plant and surrounding area would be scorched earth.

I learned to respect hydrogen and know where the shut down/purge button was.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 12, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I *HAVE* to recover them. The cameras don't transmit anything. You need a GPS tracker to locate the stuff. Mine actually failed on that flight but I got lucky and a cop found it and I had put my number and a little explanation inside.
> 
> The balloon is a one time use thing. What happens is, as it goes up, the air pressure in the atmosphere goes down. The balloon expands more from the pressure of the gas inside until eventually, it bursts. Then a drag chute brings everything back down and if you're lucky you recover it and get the SD cards out of your cameras. Here's everything that I recovered, and a closeup of the remnants of the balloon.
> 
> View attachment 4163811 View attachment 4163810


Cool


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I probably won't go for the record any time soon - I was lucky to get my stuff back last time due to using a bad idea for GPS tracking. I've got a commercial GPS tracker now so I feel more comfortable launching some better cameras but I'm taking it slow. Right now I just want my stuff back, not a record
> 
> And yes, hydrogen is a hell of a lot cheaper and as you pointed out also has more lift. My son was just a little too young to have around 250 cubic feet of hydrogen in a thin latex balloon last time so I bit my tongue and paid like $150 for helium. He's older now and the same amount of hydrogen is $40. Definitely using Hydrogen next time! Just have to have your static control measures on point.
> 
> ...


 Why latex, when a thin light (but inelastic) polythene envelope will give you more volume for less weight (I'm guessing here ... am I wrong?) and superior cold tolerance? I've seen what latex does at -80 degrees C, and it makes me squeam a little. 

But yeah hydrogen seems to me to be the Racer's Edge, so long as some comedian at BASF doesn't slip you some deuterium. 

I was impressed by reading about the lengths to which the other team went to get the camera to operate at those temps. The styro box doubled as heat and impact buffer ...


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Why latex, when a thin light (but inelastic) polythene envelope will give you more volume for less weight (I'm guessing here ... am I wrong?)


From what I understand, the balloon would stop going up a lot sooner if it wasn't allowed to expand. The expanding gas inside the balloon as the air pressure decreases at higher altitudes allows the helium area to increase = mass decrease. I mean, in reality the answer is because I buy a weather balloon and they're latex... but I think that's why they're latex. This way, it reaches max altitude when the balloon expands so much it bursts, then the chute brings it all back and with luck you find it and get to see your pictures!


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 12, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> From what I understand, the balloon would stop going up a lot sooner if it wasn't allowed to expand. The expanding gas inside the balloon as the air pressure decreases at higher altitudes allows the helium area to increase = mass decrease. I mean, in reality the answer is because I buy a weather balloon and they're latex... but I think that's why they're latex. This way, it reaches max altitude when the balloon expands so much it bursts, then the chute brings it all back and with luck you find it and get to see your pictures!


How many balloons would I need to send myself up?


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 12, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> How many balloons would I need to send myself up?


One cubic foot of helium will lift .062 pounds so... a shit ton. Don't forget you have to include the weight of the lines, the balloon itself... and depending on your reasons for doing it possibly a parachute too. Red Bull paid a guy to jump out of a space capsule from 121,000 feet back in 2012 and a guy named Felix Baumgartner broke the sound barrier free-falling in nothing but his space suit. They used a ridiculous amount of helium to lift it all.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> From what I understand, the balloon would stop going up a lot sooner if it wasn't allowed to expand. The expanding gas inside the balloon as the air pressure decreases at higher altitudes allows the helium area to increase = mass decrease. I mean, in reality the answer is because I buy a weather balloon and they're latex... but I think that's why they're latex. This way, it reaches max altitude when the balloon expands so much it bursts, then the chute brings it all back and with luck you find it and get to see your pictures!


 I'm basing my dislike of latex on an Edmund Scientific 8-foot weather balloon I mail-ordered back around 1972 or so. After a week of breathless waiting, it arrived and lasted about 10 minutes. It was also rather heavy. But as party balloons have improved, so must the larger sizes also ... and they do seem to work.

The sort of balloons NASA lofts are thin-sheet polymer. Note the small volume of lifting gas in a big big bag. I looked it up: at 100 thousand feet the fill gas expands to almost 100 times its initial volume.
(At 150 thousand feet the volume ratio is about 700 to one.) 
So sizing the envelope becomes important.

The possible dealbreaker is the cost of the envelope. I do not know how easy it would be to make one from scratch - that should be cheap because the plastic sheeting is, but you'd have to be a good tailor to calculate and cut the size of the gores etc.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)

If it wasn't for shitty 70's polymers breaking, many of us wouldn't be here.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The sort of balloons NASA lofts are thin-sheet polymer. Note the small volume of lifting gas in a big big bag. I looked it up: at 100 thousand feet the fill gas expands to almost 100 times its initial volume.
> (At 150 thousand feet the volume ratio is about 700 to one.)
> So sizing the envelope becomes important.


That's pretty interesting info, thanks!

I think the type of balloon you pictured there is the kind that stays up a while. The balloon bursting is integral to recovering amateur equipment since transmitting picture data back to earth is exceedingly difficult for amateurs (the theory is simple, the equipment weight is the issue). If you calculate wrong and the balloon doesn't burst, you have what they call a floater, and your stuff likely lands in the ocean.

If I was sure the next balloon wouldn't be found by a cop like the last one was I'd try and launch a seedling and recover it so I could claim to have weed from space. The temps inside my styrofoam box stayed within a range that a plant would survive, not love, but survive.

...shit now you guys got me thinking crazy stoner shit. Stop paying attention to me. It's going to my head lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> That's pretty interesting info, thanks!
> 
> I think the type of balloon you pictured there is the kind that stays up a while. The balloon bursting is integral to recovering amateur equipment since transmitting picture data back to earth is exceedingly difficult for amateurs (the theory is simple, the equipment weight is the issue). If you calculate wrong and the balloon doesn't burst, you have what they call a floater, and your stuff likely lands in the ocean.
> 
> ...


ah that's the best part.......

crazy stoner shit is fun.....

morning btw


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)

Speaking of crazy stoner shit....last night i was updating myself on Curiosity which is a rover that's on Mars. I've got to admit they've made some beautiful discoveries while it's there....that's when i came across these. The first picture i'm putting up shows 3 stars, these stars are of the Earth, Moon, and Mars's Phobos. The one thing that surprised be was the alignment.....
 

here is another during the sunset on Mars.......

 

bascially flat earthers can suck it at this point, but anywho.....the alignment is what struck me. Kinda looks like something we see here from Earth this time of year....aka the Orion's Belt....now this maybe crazy stoner talk, of course i was really really was , when i was looking at this......

this next picture and of course i have put this up before is orion's belt above the Giza plataue...
 

i know spelling blows, but i hope u get what i'm seeing...

silly stoner talk....


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 13, 2018)

Good morning to you as well my friend... those are some amazing pics. Have you seen the 3d mars pics with 3d glasses on?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> That's pretty interesting info, thanks!
> 
> I think the type of balloon you pictured there is the kind that stays up a while. The balloon bursting is integral to recovering amateur equipment since transmitting picture data back to earth is exceedingly difficult for amateurs (the theory is simple, the equipment weight is the issue). If you calculate wrong and the balloon doesn't burst, you have what they call a floater, and your stuff likely lands in the ocean.
> 
> ...


 Oh my. I never thought of the envelope bursting as a feature ...

lol space weed


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Good morning to you as well my friend... those are some amazing pics. Have you seen the 3d mars pics with 3d glasses on?


actually no, but i went ahead since i'm here at work and took a google.....those pictures are weird, especially if don't have glasses on them...talk about mess with your eyesight.....if u wanna see some there is a site

one warning, watch your eyes, especially if u don't have the glasses


http://www.science.widener.edu/mars3d/


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)

swipes of the day


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4164567
> 
> swipes of the day


That thumb looks like it should be throbbing like a bitch.
*Ouch*


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That thumb looks like it should be throbbing like a bitch.
> *Ouch*


i know i saw that too....my thing was look how small the bird is compared to the fingers. At first i thought i was a optic illusion, then i had second thoughts about it......


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 13, 2018)

Most members won't remember Tab Hunter. Your moms may remember though. 
He just died a few days ago. I only ever saw him in a movie with Divine called Polyester.
Tab played the husband to Divine's Francine Fishpaw. The film was outrageous. 
But he had a long run playing a heart throb back in the 50s and 60s.
Most people also won't know Tab was gay and that he had a long off screen affair with Anthony Perkins of Psycho fame. 
Anyhow, I submit to you (girls)Tab Hunter. He was beautiful.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Most members won't remember Tab Hunter. Your moms may remember though.
> He just died a few days ago. I only ever saw him in a movie with Divine called Polyester.
> Tab played the husband to Divine's Francine Fishpaw. The film was outrageous.
> But he had a long run playing a heart throb back in the 50s and 60s.
> ...


 
He was in lots of movies.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 14, 2018)

Good friend sent this from niagra.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Most members won't remember Tab Hunter. Your moms may remember though.
> He just died a few days ago. I only ever saw him in a movie with Divine called Polyester.
> Tab played the husband to Divine's Francine Fishpaw. The film was outrageous.
> But he had a long run playing a heart throb back in the 50s and 60s.
> ...


that's cool, had to look him up in IMDb, didn't realize he was in Grease 2......wow...long wonderful career he had


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2018)

morning everyone.....this morning i decided to ck out the USGS site for any new developments in Hawaii, and guess what, we now have a new island that popped up, yes Kīlauea has blessed us with new land......

i have a picture of it, at the presant time i can't put it up....so for your enjoyment....

https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/kilauea/multimedia_chronology.html


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> morning everyone.....this morning i decided to ck out the USGS site for any new developments in Hawaii, and guess what, we now have a new island that popped up, yes Kīlauea has blessed us with new land......
> 
> i have a picture of it, at the presant time i can't put it up....so for your enjoyment....
> 
> https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/kilauea/multimedia_chronology.html


well i decided to look into this a little more in a global fashion. The new Kilauea island is growing, so i decided to looking into it more found out in the last 18yrs there have been 12 new islands form. Here are the most notetible ones.....

1: *Hunga Tonga in the nation of Tonga*

* *
*that's a landsat img*

*2: Jadid Island of the Zabair Group of Islands from Yemen in the red sea *
* *
*thats a nasa image*

*3:Nishinoshima Island out of Japan*

*This is what it looked like in 1978 *
* *

*This is as of 2016*

* *

*There is another called Shelly island but it was brought up by errosion and it's off South Carolina coast line.*

Welp hope you fine people find this as interesting as i did in my travels on the interweb....of course as always you can google them, and you can also google map them as well to see current things.....

Here is a current list of all the new island formations this way you can research yourselves

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_new_islands*

*have a wonderful day...*


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4166743


 I must say ... some of your contributions are both surprising and beautiful.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I must say ... some of your contributions are both surprising and beautiful.


thanks man, appreciate that.....

just hope everyone who looks finds the same inspiration that i do when i look at these pictures

the picture your referring just to let you know is out of Norway, you can camp up there like that person is as well.....just saying....


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> well i decided to look into this a little more in a global fashion. The new Kilauea island is growing, so i decided to looking into it more found out in the last 18yrs there have been 12 new islands form. Here are the most notetible ones.....
> 
> 1: *Hunga Tonga in the nation of Tonga*
> 
> ...



Really cool and interesting posts!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Most members won't remember Tab Hunter. Your moms may remember though.
> He just died a few days ago. I only ever saw him in a movie with Divine called Polyester.
> Tab played the husband to Divine's Francine Fishpaw. The film was outrageous.
> But he had a long run playing a heart throb back in the 50s and 60s.
> ...


I remember him from Damn Yankees but he was eclipsed by Gwen Verdon (Lola). He was a cutie.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I remember him from Damn Yankees but he was eclipsed by Gwen Verdon (Lola). He was a cutie.


you mean this movie...lol
 
tab hunter in the damn yankees pic...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you mean this movie...lol
> View attachment 4167150
> tab hunter in the damn yankees pic...


I remember it more like this


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I remember it more like this


Gwen Verdon, 1958






Hubba hubba.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

well i posted this little tike in the other thread.....i would like to introduce someone. My newest grandson, born today and 10lbs 5oz ........ Byron Leon


you made a beautiful baby there squirt (step daughter, that's what i call her) can't wait to start teaching the little guy.....

my your life be ever fruitful and properous. May it be joyful and without doubt. May it be beauty and sirene. Be Blessed little one, i'll see you soon...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you Budman ... beautiful


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2018)

I went to look up the current fire clouding local skies, and I found this ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I went to look up the current fire clouding local skies, and I found this ...


nice one......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)

found this one before i left last night...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2018)

Taken from my deck as I was taking a piss and having the last few puffs before bed.

The camera on my phone sucks, the moon and clouds really were beautiful.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Taken from my deck as I was taking a piss and having the last few puffs before bed.
> 
> The camera on my phone sucks, the moon and clouds really were beautiful.


 I like the bits of rainbow-y false color the camera recorded


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I remember him from Damn Yankees but he was eclipsed by Gwen Verdon (Lola). He was a cutie.


That was Tab Hunter?

I loved that movie when I was a kid. Only guy I recognized was My favorite Martian at the time.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I like the bits of rainbow-y false color the camera recorded


I was buzzing pretty good but it seemed quite beautiful at the time. It's times like that I wish i had a better camera. This phone I use is a military grade ( almost indestructible ) , it's kinda slow , not much memory, and takes shity pics but I kill regular phones .... so I need this water proof, dust proof, shatter proof brick.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2018)

ANC said:


>


i get the strange feeling you talked to my first wife.....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2018)

In rememberance of the first man on the moon..:


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2018)

wife sent me this...lol...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2018)

gotta love Diana, circa 1992, wonderful light she was.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2018)

keep in mind, maybe mrs budman is saying something to me...hmmm


----------



## ANC (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2018)

Last evening I watched a fine near-zenithal* pass of the Station.

I was on the phone with a friend who was close enough.

We both watched.

*I believe the right word is "zenital" but spell chicken does not like that


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Last evening I watched a fine near-zenithal* pass of the Station.
> 
> I was on the phone with a friend who was close enough.
> 
> ...


nice capture......you know can track it right this way you can catch it again?

i tried one time with my old C10 Celetron, boy that was a bitch before gps tracking systems on telescopes...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)

Friend of mine little north of me caught these two.....mother and her baby....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4170414


 That looks like St. Hubertus' Stag ... who has now retired and is marketing German herb likker for butter&egg money ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> nice capture......you know can track it right this way you can catch it again?
> 
> i tried one time with my old C10 Celetron, boy that was a bitch before gps tracking systems on telescopes...


 (not my image!)

I'm not familiar with the C10. When I was into the equipment there was the 5, 8,11 and (in two cases) the 14 ...

... how do you tag a Fast Mover like that with such a scope? I have a bad enough time with 20x binos ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> (not my image!)
> 
> I'm not familiar with the C10. When I was into the equipment there was the 5, 8,11 and (in two cases) the 14 ...
> 
> ... how do you tag a Fast Mover like that with such a scope? I have a bad enough time with 20x binos ...


the one i like using when i was searching was 

http://www.isstracker.com/

it's in real time, this way you can track it.....and time it for viewing...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That looks like St. Hubertus' Stag ... who has now retired and is marketing German herb likker for butter&egg money ...


my favorites are the stories of the white stag or stags in general. It is said in some mythology that if you see a white stag follow it, that it will show you your destination and or you destiny. One of the stories i came across was one of the beginning of the huns....in fact here: this is a start.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> my favorites are the stories of the white stag or stags in general. It is said in some mythology that if you see a white stag follow it, that it will show you your destination and or you destiny. One of the stories i came across was one of the beginning of the huns....in fact here: this is a start.....View attachment 4170442


 Lol Austro-Hungary


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> the one i like using when i was searching was
> 
> http://www.isstracker.com/
> 
> it's in real time, this way you can track it.....and time it for viewing...


 I use heavens-above.com
It has all the satellites, current comets etc.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I use heavens-above.com
> It has all the satellites, current comets etc.


yeah i use that one too, just to make sure i'm looking what i'm looking at and not make a stupid mistake. It is weird though when you track something in the night sky and it immediate does a right turn for no reason, course it also could be the


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)

this should tell ya how old my telescope setup is....lol....jeez i'm old....almost 50 and i'm playing with this kinda stuff.....owe well it works great for what i use it for....hehe


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2018)

Lucille Ball, at 28, pic circa 1940


damn she was a looker


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2018)

Looking at all the men who wouldn't give her a second glance....Luckily we evolved quite a bit in the looks department since then.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Yesterday's somewhat close pass of the moon by Saturn ... Inset is the planet magnified







This image hows their true relative size; it's from May 2014


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Friend of mine little north of me caught these two.....mother and her baby....
> View attachment 4170415


On Monday I was traveling through the southeast to visit my son, before a major surgery today, as the sun got low in the sky the white tail deer came out in force. I probably seen fourty in about twenty miles.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> On Monday I was traveling through the southeast to visit my son, before a major surgery today, as the sun got low in the sky the white tail deer came out in force. I probably seen forty in about twenty miles.


Here's to wishing your son a successful surgery & speedy recovery.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> On Monday I was traveling through the southeast to visit my son, before a major surgery today, as the sun got low in the sky the white tail deer came out in force. I probably seen fourty in about twenty miles.


Prayesr with ya buddy, hope everything goes well for him and you as well


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2018)

Ant Under an Electron Microscope


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here's to wishing your son a successful surgery & speedy recovery.





BudmanTX said:


> Prayesr with ya buddy, hope everything goes well for him and you as well



Thanks guys , it's hard to see him like this. It's a facial reconstruction ...... sort of..... They cut his upper jaw into in two places , moved it forward and screwed and plated it in place. They cut through his sinus cavity and he is swollen like ..... unbelievable, lots of bleeding and he's in lots and lots of pain. It's going to be a long night, and a long next few days.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2018)

Lets play guess the planet, give ya a hint : Saturn...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Thanks guys , it's hard to see him like this. It's a facial reconstruction ...... sort of..... They cut his upper jaw into in two places , moved it forward and screwed and plated it in place. They cut through his sinus cavity and he is swollen like ..... unbelievable, lots of bleeding and he's in lots and lots of pain. It's going to be a long night, and a long next few days.


Our son was in a horrendous car accident around 15 years ago, fractured skull, eye socket, broken back (x3), leg (x2), TBI and no scalp on one side of his head.
He was kept in a med. coma for over 2 months followed by years of rehab & surgical reconstruction - we call him our "Million dollar" kid & his birthday #2 is 4/20.

All you can do is be there for him.

Prayers to you my friend, I've been there.

PM if you need.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> On Monday I was traveling through the southeast to visit my son, before a major surgery today, as the sun got low in the sky the white tail deer came out in force. I probably seen fourty in about twenty miles.


Hope everything went well.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Lets play guess the planet, give ya a hint : Saturn...
> View attachment 4171050


Aww Pluto....am I close.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Lets play guess the planet, give ya a hint : Saturn...
> View attachment 4171050


 I'm gonna guess Titan under the atmosphere ... for $200 Alex


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Thanks guys , it's hard to see him like this. It's a facial reconstruction ...... sort of..... They cut his upper jaw into in two places , moved it forward and screwed and plated it in place. They cut through his sinus cavity and he is swollen like ..... unbelievable, lots of bleeding and he's in lots and lots of pain. It's going to be a long night, and a long next few days.


Sagittal osteotomy, ouch, much hugs and ice your way.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Aww Pluto....am I close.


On this forum first guess is, de rigeur, Uranus. We understand you have bigger things on your plate hun


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Aww Pluto....am I close.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our son was in a horrendous car accident around 15 years ago, fractured skull, eye socket, broken back (x3), leg (x2), TBI and no scalp on one side of his head.
> He was kept in a med. coma for over 2 months followed by years of rehab & surgical reconstruction - we call him our "Million dollar" kid & his birthday #2 is 4/20.
> 
> All you can do is be there for him.
> ...


Wow man, that is a scary thing for you and your family. 
I pray I never get that call for either one of my kids or wife. 



curious2garden said:


> Hope everything went well.


Actually it is going as well as can be expected. He is at the premier facility for this particular surgery. Or at least that's what they told me. Thanks for asking... I know you are dealing with a similar situation and you know I wishing you and your family all my best.

Peace and love my Riu family.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> On this forum first guess is, de rigeur, Uranus. We understand you have bigger things on your plate hun


I was thinking about Uranus.....ahh you know what I mean, does it have a ring around it too ?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was thinking about Uranus.....ahh you know what I mean, does it have a ring around it too ?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was thinking about Uranus.....ahh you know what I mean, does it have a ring around it too ?


Only when I'm not careful, much hugs hun and thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 25, 2018)

SH420


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Jul 26, 2018)

Hummingbirds keep trapping themselves in my greenhouse. We had to catch this guy and help him outside. I think the poor thing was so scared he didn't know what to do, he just stayed there in my cousins hand. We took him outside and he flew away just fine though. I've never seen one hold still that long.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Thanks guys , it's hard to see him like this. It's a facial reconstruction ...... sort of..... They cut his upper jaw into in two places , moved it forward and screwed and plated it in place. They cut through his sinus cavity and he is swollen like ..... unbelievable, lots of bleeding and he's in lots and lots of pain. It's going to be a long night, and a long next few days.


just wanted to ask if the surgery went well, you and your are in my prayers mate.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Aww Pluto....am I close.


close....eh missed it by a few billion miles....lol....


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> close....eh missed it by a few billion miles....lol....


What's a couple of orders of magnitude between two astronomers?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I'm gonna guess Titan under the atmosphere ... for $200 Alex


ding ding ding.....we have a winner.......the picture is composed from Cassini, Nasa is is compiling all the data that came from that satilite....it's only a few billion tera bytes....they'll get there over time.....additional data came from Hubble and Chandra as well....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> What's a couple of orders of magnitude between two astronomers?


i'll go philly cheese sandwitch, fries and a beer......oh not that kind of order.....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Hummingbirds keep trapping themselves in my greenhouse. We had to catch this guy and help him outside. I think the poor thing was so scared he didn't know what to do, he just stayed there in my cousins hand. We took him outside and he flew away just fine though. I've never seen one hold still that long.View attachment 4171336 View attachment 4171337


i got those little guys all over my alovera plants when they bloom, found a couple in the shop, man thy are a bitch to catch, so we decided to put sugar water out, no problems now


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i got those little guys all over my alovera plants when they bloom, found a couple in the shop, man thy are a bitch to catch, so we decided to put sugar water out, no problems now


Turn off the lights and leave one bright open door or window ... they let themselves out


----------



## macsnax (Jul 26, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Turn off the lights and leave one bright open door or window ... they let themselves out


I'll have to try that, they started showing up in numbers in the last week.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2018)

guess who's bday it is...lol

can't believe he's still around, killer music


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Wow man, that is a scary thing for you and your family.
> I pray I never get that call for either one of my kids or wife.
> 
> 
> ...





cannabineer said:


>


^^^^^I love riu x2^^^^


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Hummingbirds keep trapping themselves in my greenhouse. We had to catch this guy and help him outside. I think the poor thing was so scared he didn't know what to do, he just stayed there in my cousins hand. We took him outside and he flew away just fine though. I've never seen one hold still that long.View attachment 4171336 View attachment 4171337


I get trapped hummers in the shop where I work. So I just put a feeder in there so he won't die. They feed about every 5 minutes. As cool as they are to watch they sound like shit.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 27, 2018)

Beautiful workers


----------



## dangledo (Jul 27, 2018)

A hummingbird's wing turns completely upside down each flap of the wing.

I once about ran over a hummingbird with a mower early in the morning. The color caught my eye just before.

Stopped and realized what it was. It's wing had gotten wrapped up in what must've been a serious spider web. I eventually got it untangled and it made a squeak or two and took off

What's crazy and still gives me the Goosebumps is about an hour later while loading the mower on the trailer, possibly the same bird, did a little back and forth number about three feet from my face, almost as to say thanks.

Anyway Google thought I oughta relive this day. My lil man about a year ago


Beautiful lil boy me thinks


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 27, 2018)

I love when they let me get close enough to get a good photo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4171874


 a rare photo of the Stig quitting ballet lessons on a jumbo jet


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2018)

The cone of shame.
He's wearing it wrong.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2018)

say AHHHHHHH


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4171923


I texted this to my sweetie a bit ago.
I got a  back.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I texted this to my sweetie a bit ago.
> I got a  back.



Thanks for the tip . Just sent pic to her at work.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> just wanted to ask if the surgery went well, you and your are in my prayers mate.....


Yeah man the surgery went great, the Dr said it couldn't have been better. My son is recovering but is swollen and there's a lot of blood lost . Today is day three and is supposed to be hump day, the swelling is not supposed to get any worse than today. It will be a couple of weeks before he can eat anything other than broth and maybe applesauce. Maybe a couple of months before he can eat steak . 

Thanks so much for for the prayers.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2018)

Apparently Mars is having a dust storm. It is now at its max angular diameter of about 24 arcseconds.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

Man I miss my little dude so much. My wife too of course lol. Another 4 days until they're back. I thought I'd enjoy the peace and quiet but that only lasted a couple days. 

 

Last Christmas


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Man I miss my little dude so much. My wife too of course lol. Another 4 days until they're back. I thought I'd enjoy the peace and quiet but that only lasted a couple days.
> 
> View attachment 4172870
> 
> Last Christmas


Man I feel ya on that. My daughter is in NC with grandma, been there since last Sunday, coming home tomorrow. Mamma and I figured out that we are boring people without her.lol. All we did while she was gone is watch Netflix and smoke in the living room  can’t wait to see ya little one..


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


everytime i hear that song, it always gives me flash backs, some good, and also some not so good. When i listened to it, it reminded me that i have morned my old fishing buddy he passed this valentines day.......

very good song...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Apparently Mars is having a dust storm. It is now at its max angular diameter of about 24 arcseconds.


tried to take a look at the guy this weekend, couldn't really see any definition like polar caps and stuff like that. The moon was wonderful as always.....


----------



## 420God (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> tried to take a look at the guy this weekend, couldn't really see any definition like polar caps and stuff like that. The moon was wonderful as always.....


I took this one the other night but no color change in the Carolinas. 
I was stressing out had " to take the dogs for a walk " you know because I can't be smoking bowls around the in-laws.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

So I finally got back to work today and cleaned the room I layed this crazy LVP in . The Dr in charge of the project was so impressed he sent a letter to my office with a message that is sure to make my ego explode ( if it wasn't already over sized ) .


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

This is my granddaughter born 3-15-18 she is very sweet.....as long as you feed four times an hour.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> This is my granddaughter born 3-15-18 she is very sweet.....as long as you feed four times an hour.


@Indacouch I think we found Chunker's future wife


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @Indacouch I think we found Chunker's future wife


Chunker is so adorable, I had to have one too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Chunker is so adorable, I had to have one too.


She's a cutie! You are one lucky guy


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> She's a cutie! You are one lucky guy


As usual you are correct my lady.


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2018)

Albino Peacocks?

Yep.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> This is my granddaughter born 3-15-18 she is very sweet.....as long as you feed four times an hour.



have to agree man, she is a little cutie.......congrats


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> So I finally got back to work today and cleaned the room I layed this crazy LVP in . The Dr in charge of the project was so impressed he sent a letter to my office with a message that is sure to make my ego explode ( if it wasn't already over sized ) .


killer work.....

looks like a killer room for a choir or maybe a music room....


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2018)

Putting glitter on your tongue is now a thing. Look it up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> Putting glitter on your tongue is now a thing. Look it up.


omg, it actually is, that's freaking crazy.........bring a whole new meaning to oral fixation....sheesh


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)

another new trend is something called sand art, couple of examples i've found....
 

coming to a beach near you


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2018)

Western version


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> Western version


jebus buddy at least you could have warned me...lol....

i'm not even stoned and that trippy stuff....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> Western version


Disneyland's Haunted Mansion


----------



## Bareback (Jul 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> killer work.....
> 
> looks like a killer room for a choir or maybe a music room....


It is, practice recital.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2018)

Been working on a little moon project, i'll prolly post it a little later......has to do with meteor impacts there....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4175039


 "When the tide goes out the table is set."
Old Tlingit saying


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2018)

wow.....

Meteor explodes with 2.1 kilotons force 43 km above missile early warning radar at Thule Air Base...

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018/08/03/air-force-remains-silent-after-huge-meteor-hits-near-us-military-base.html


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Aug 4, 2018)

Wife sent this while visiting her friend in Florida



An incredibly fucked up ending to that night for their neighbor about a half hour after she took this photo. They thought they heard a firework. It wasn't.

It's crazy to think while he looked upon this sunset, and he was, there was a dark demon lurking just behind. 

Don't mean to be a buzz kill but thought I'd share the story with this pic. Damn.

Take time to really appreciate what's beautiful to you in life. One day it may no longer be


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Wife sent this while visiting her friend in Florida
> 
> View attachment 4175914
> 
> ...


What happened?


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> have to agree man, she is a little cutie.......congrats


I remember as they put my daughter on my wife's chest just after she was born and given a once-over, she looked straight into my wife's eyes with an air of defiance....
That first look still sums up their relationship 6 years later.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What happened?


He took his own life. She sent pic the next morning when the cops were on scene. She said something was going on as the cops were surrounding a bench by the lake.

Cops asked around of course, and my wife and her friend heard and saw the flash from the gun. At the time they didnt think much of it. Following morning the nextdoor neighbor saw him hunched over and went to see what was up. Left behind kids and a wife that were in the house at the time. Ugh


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)

Permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> He took his own life. She sent pic the next morning when the cops were on scene. She said something was going on as the cops were surrounding a bench by the lake.
> 
> Cops asked around of course, and my wife and her friend heard and saw the flash from the gun. At the time they didnt think much of it. Following morning the nextdoor neighbor saw him hunched over and went to see what was up. Left behind kids and a wife that were in the house at the time. Ugh


Terrible . . . 
no words can describe that.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 4, 2018)

I was traveling last night to pick up my wife from our son's house, it was about 10:45 PM . All of a sudden the biggest, britest metor I have ever seen went streaking across the sky. Now I've seen plenty of shooting stars, but this one was different, it was blue and as big as a basketball.
So today I look on the interweb and I see a thing about 8-4/10 high metor activity over the state.

Sorry I didn't get a pic but I almost wrecked just looking at it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> He took his own life. She sent pic the next morning when the cops were on scene. She said something was going on as the cops were surrounding a bench by the lake.
> 
> Cops asked around of course, and my wife and her friend heard and saw the flash from the gun. At the time they didnt think much of it. Following morning the nextdoor neighbor saw him hunched over and went to see what was up. Left behind kids and a wife that were in the house at the time. Ugh



damn, that's tragic there, I have no words.

kinda reference what ANC said prior

very sad ending to a beautiful sunset, maybe the person rest in peace now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was traveling last night to pick up my wife from our son's house, it was about 10:45 PM . All of a sudden the biggest, britest metor I have ever seen went streaking across the sky. Now I've seen plenty of shooting stars, but this one was different, it was blue and as big as a basketball.
> So today I look on the interweb and I see a thing about 8-4/10 high metor activity over the state.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get a pic but I almost wrecked just looking at it.


eh, it's no thing, if you want to, think about a video camera on the dash, so u don't wreck, many displays captured like that too.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> eh, it's no thing, if you want to, think about a video camera on the dash, so u don't wreck, many displays captured like that too.


 A few years ago, April 2012?, I was reading in bed one fine morning, and there was a moving glint of light on the page. This was a north window, and at the time I thought it was sunlight reflected off an airplane wing or something.

Four, five minutes later there was a sort of crashing thump. I thought someone had put a car into the corner of the house.

It was a large meteor, and it took that long for the sonic boom to go to ground. Internet news said the meteor was seen (heard, felt) from San Fran to eastern Nevada.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2018)

fuckin auto correct, sheesh.

course doesn't help with bb2 and the beer...bb2 definitely has a kick to it after a few.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 5, 2018)

dangledo said:


> He took his own life. She sent pic the next morning when the cops were on scene. She said something was going on as the cops were surrounding a bench by the lake.
> 
> Cops asked around of course, and my wife and her friend heard and saw the flash from the gun. At the time they didnt think much of it. Following morning the nextdoor neighbor saw him hunched over and went to see what was up. Left behind kids and a wife that were in the house at the time. Ugh


When I was a kid, our neighbor across the street did the same. It was the middle of the day, He called his wife and kids to the backyard and then shot him self. I can’t imagine what that did to the kids. I would not want that to be my last memory of me to my kids.. but we are not talking about me, I’m to stubborn to do that, if I’m gonna die, something else is gonna kill me, not myself.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> When I was a kid, our neighbor across the street did the same. It was the middle of the day, He called his wife and kids to the backyard and then shot him self. I can’t imagine what that did to the kids. I would not want that to be my last memory of me to my kids.. but we are not talking about me, I’m to stubborn to do that, if I’m gonna die, something else is gonna kill me, not myself.


In front of the kids or wife is just a whole other level of fucked up I can't even imagine. Special place in hell for that dude. A buddy's father killed himself with my friend's gun that he gave him as a child. The guy had plenty other guns to choose from. Smh



BudmanTX said:


> damn, that's tragic there, I have no words.
> 
> kinda reference what ANC said prior
> 
> very sad ending to a beautiful sunset, maybe the person rest in peace now.



Kinda my thoughts on that. I started in looking to see if I could find info (nosey me) and stumbled across a case where a guy had basically been plotting his own suicide to appear as a homicide for the better part of a decade. So I'm not so sure it's a temporary problem for some. Even with the facade of a happy life

https://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/A-71-year-old-Florida-man-tied-a-gun-to-a-weather-balloon-to-fake-his-own-murder-police-say_170034046

Ok sorry to be a boner killer on this thread. Something pertty


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Ok sorry to be a boner killer on this thread. Something pertty
> 
> View attachment 4176367


eh, your not, no worries, best way to keep things out of you head is to talk about them. I say that to myself too...."Get out of your damn head, pay attention" keep me saine....especially for all the things i've seen and heard......

love that pool, wish i had one...lol...mines redneck above ground...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2018)

New photo from the USGS from Hawaii...ck out the crater collapse...


https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/kilauea/multimedia_chronology.html

look like the lava lake moved over toward fissure 8......too


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2018)

that's a bible from the civil war, look at what it stopped....someone was on someones side that day


----------



## dangledo (Aug 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> eh, your not, no worries, best way to keep things out of you head is to talk about them. I say that to myself too...."Get out of your damn head, pay attention" keep me saine....especially for all the things i've seen and heard......
> 
> love that pool, wish i had one...lol...mines redneck above ground...


It's definitely affecting her so does me too. 

I wish I had that pool, too. My wife's friend in Florida. Just built. Dude controls the whole thing with his phone. Including the vacuum. Not sure how. Crazy


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2018)

One of a kind 1966 Porsche 911


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> One of a kind 1966 Porsche 911


 Wow, they did a good job of hiding the 911 bones


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4176997
> 
> that's a bible from the civil war, look at what it stopped....someone was on someones side that day


My guess is a .58 round ball.

Alex?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My guess is a .58 round ball.
> 
> Alex?


 or a Brown Bess .73


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2018)

Tough to say without measuring it - but removing it from the Bible just seems to be wrong.
It would be interesting to hear which side if was fired from & whom caught it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tough to say.
> It would be interesting to hear which side if was fired from & whom caught it.


 the LORD caught it like a boss


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2018)

at least it wasn't a .58 minie ball


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> at least it wasn't a .58 minie ball


Mini, Maxi or roundball, that .58 chunk of heavy metal just ain't gonna feel good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My guess is a .58 round ball.
> 
> Alex?


honestly i dunno what size it was. You should google "civil war bullet in bible" and ck the rest of them out, sheesh...talk about shreeds.....

I found that one through pinterest the artist name is Craig Peterson.....he has a whole collection if civil war memorabilia ck him out, that's where found that one......

i wouldn't wanna remove that bullet either....kinda makes a statement of sorts...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2018)

dangledo said:


> It's definitely affecting her so does me too.
> 
> I wish I had that pool, too. My wife's friend in Florida. Just built. Dude controls the whole thing with his phone. Including the vacuum. Not sure how. Crazy


it's going to, that's something you can't sugar coat, and it will prolly effect you for a little while too. It's the cop-ing skills now that need work. Having heard something like that, great thing she didn't see it afterwards that would have left a definte scar of sorts. Just keep in the in the end, you and your are ok.....and keep saying that to each other, you'll get through it....it really just proves that your human, and that's a good thing.

controls it with his cell phone wow..........


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2018)

i really need to sort these pictures i have, to used and not used, getting a little confusing here.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2018)

That first pic with the diver looks to be a Wels catfish.
And likely not photo-shopped, they can exceed 8 ft.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That first pic with the diver looks to be a Wels catfish.
> And likely not photo-shopped, they can exceed 8 ft.


 I read "Welsh catfish" on first pass and was gonna make a jibe about "wales"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I read "Welsh catfish" on first pass and was gonna make a jibe about "wales"


----------



## 420God (Aug 7, 2018)

Saw these walking around in the woods today, you can see my cows in the background.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 8, 2018)

Another gorgeous routine by Travis Wall...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2018)

420God said:


> Saw these walking around in the woods today, you can see my cows in the background.
> 
> View attachment 4177546 View attachment 4177545


Those are gorgeous ... my dad would probably be able to tell you the species and its culinary properties ... the color suggests categories "inedible" or "inedible and toxic"


----------



## 420God (Aug 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Those are gorgeous ... my dad would probably be able to tell you the species and its culinary properties ... the color suggests categories "inedible" or "inedible and toxic"


I have a book I could find out from. I was actually mushroom hunting when I found these but they kinda screamed "poisonous" so I didn't touch them.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2018)

420God said:


> I have a book I could find out from. I was actually mushroom hunting when I found these but they kinda screamed "poisonous" so I didn't touch them.


Good man .... I wouldn't have either. To hear my dad tell it, the usual non-deadly mushroom poisoning is GI unpleasantness at the "kill me now please" level ... that kept me from ever wanting to sample any my dad hadn't cleared as edible.

I did have the joy of walking the woods with him shroom-hunting. 

I remember him harvesting three major types, field guide in hand:
_Agaricus campestris,_ the classic champignon/field mushroom; those were fairly common
_Boletus edulis,_ poss. _esculentus _- "Herrenpilz" in German, porcini in Italian
_Cantharellus esculentus_ "Eierschwammerl" the chanterelle, my favorite-ever mushroom
I don't live in chanterelle country ~sad~


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Another gorgeous routine by Travis Wall...


killer dance routine....

love what they did with the "blondie" song too.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2018)

Perseid Meteor Shower is starting up......keep an eye on the moon, you might get to see a new impact on it or even a few more than that....something i've been geeking out about lately.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 8, 2018)

Another lightning storm over the city last night…


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mini, Maxi or roundball, that .58 chunk of heavy metal just ain't gonna feel good.


LOL says Cap'n Hook


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL says Cap'n Hook


Arrrrggggg


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL says Cap'n Hook


or peg leg


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2018)

i think it's too small for a .73


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2018)

very powerful person...lost her hearing, but .....well take a listen


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> very powerful person...lost her hearing, but .....well take a listen


Just . . . WOW!


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2018)

A new beginning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 4178672


killer song man......

last time i heard that song, i was lounging in a boat down at the coast fishing with a fresh rolled up one, drinking my coffee since it was early in the morning watching the sunrise......

good memory


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2018)

wild mint, smells like spearmint
smells great.


----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2018)

https://www.wired.com/2013/01/kristian-schmidt-shawn-heinrichs-whale-sharks/


----------



## Bareback (Aug 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4180377
> 
> https://www.wired.com/2013/01/kristian-schmidt-shawn-heinrichs-whale-sharks/


Whale sharks are amazing, check out this pics I took the last time I was at the aquarium.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2018)

Wow!
The first pic has a Manta in it as well.
They must have an awesome feeding plan to keep those guys in chow.

Like hundreds of pounds daily I'll bet.


----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2018)

I like whale sharks, they look like they could taste like beef.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow!
> The first pic has a Manta in it as well.
> They must have an awesome feeding plan to keep those guys in chow.
> 
> Like hundreds of pounds daily I'll bet.


 That's a Fanta Ray ... strict liquid diet from the Coca-Cola Company


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That's a Fanta Ray ... strict liquid diet from the Coca-Cola Company


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 14, 2018)

Last week, around the garden.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2018)

ok...yesterday i was doing some research on one of my favorite POTUS which is Teddy Roosevelt, come to fine out that he actually visited a city not to far away from where i live. He was recuiting for his ruff riders.....as i was looking through the pictures that i found of the procession through the city...i came across something rather interesting......lets see if you can see it.....

let me know what you think...first picture i found....circa 1898


here are a couple others i came across... 

 
 

you'll get a shinny new nickel if you guess right.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2018)

the state flag is above the u.s. flag?
or w/e that flag is


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the state flag is above the u.s. flag?
> or w/e that flag is


yep, how long did it take ya????

at the time when that photo was taken, people still said "Republic of Texas", in fact our constitution still has it and it's also in the state capital......but if you look at most maps this day and age, it just say "Texas"

me personally it's the Republic of Texas.....

now i don't know if it's true or not.....people say we still can....wiether that true or not....honestly don't know...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)

ok away from the poly Bull.....ck her out....she's 14 caught the episode last night...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2018)

Hard to believe it's been almost 16 years since this hit came out, the themes in this video were much more controversial back then. One of the best voices of pop ever, and she was, herself, quite beautiful...


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> One of the best voices of pop ever


You've been spending time next to loud machinery or guns... You should not be listening to crap like that, man.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> You've been spending time next to loud machinery or guns... You should not be listening to crap like that, man.


What are talking about??? Her voice is pure, the intonation is exact, and her runs are incredibly soulful. The song itself is gorgeous imo, and the theme of having the courage to be yourself, even in the face of opposition/oppression (like yours) is inspiring. What happened to your soul?


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> What are talking about??? Her voice is pure, the intonation is exact, and her runs are incredibly soulful. The song itself is gorgeous imo, and the theme of having the courage to be yourself, even in the face of opposition/oppression (like yours) is inspiring. What happened to your soul?


That song has a great message. I listen to all kinds of music, except that screaming, growling, wanna go out and kill someone music. ( I use the word music loosely)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

there's a lot of different kind of music because there are a lot of kinds of people, i don't care for christina aguillera myself, but she was very popular at one time, so apparently a lot of other people did. 
different notes for different folks


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's a lot of different kind of music because there are a lot of kinds of people, i don't care for christina aguillera myself, but she was very popular at one time, so apparently a lot of other people did.
> different notes for different folks


She’s not my go to, but I can appreciate what she does. I like, chill music for the most part. Cuz I’m a chill kinda guy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

i'm weird about music, i dont actually listen to it often, but i find it either very moving and meaningful, or it's just annoying noise.....
i don't even own a radio, too many ads and people running their mouths, and too many annoying noise songs.
i check out new stuff on youtube, listen to other people and check out what they like. 90% of the time it sucks, but you do find that gem once in a while.


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 16, 2018)

Radio has been playing 'Golden Earring' all morning. It's the lead singer's birthday today.


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> That song has a great message. I listen to all kinds of music, except that screaming, growling, wanna go out and kill someone music. ( I use the word music loosely)


One of my favorite groups is FFDP


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2018)

Lol, my wife was listening to Roxette and shit like that when we met. I would bump my head against a wall or table or something hard everytime I caught her listening to shit music.

She has more eclectic taste than me these days.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> One of my favorite groups is FFDP


Idk who that is..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

listen to this while i was in the pool last night, singing terribly i must add, but still feeling it


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

morning btw

coffee in hand


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> morning btw
> 
> coffee in hand


Morning, I just finished my second cup. By cup I mean 20oz..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning, I just finished my second cup. By cup I mean 20oz..


first cup for me at the moment

those 25ozers and that bubblegum got me singing last night

think i scared the dogs

feeling it this morning though


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

RIP Aretha Franklin 

just read that.....the queen of soul is in her makers hands


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

you will be missed


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> first cup for me at the moment
> 
> those 25ozers and that bubblegum got me singing last night
> 
> ...


Bubblegum ya say, I hear that originated in Indiana, where I’m from. I’ve been wanting to add that to the closet.lol. Breeder?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

FFDP = five finger death punch, very popular metal band, sort of heavy/alternative/moshy kind of music


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> FFDP = five finger death punch, very popular metal band, sort of heavy/alternative/moshy kind of music


I see, they were in Jacksonville 2yrs ago. We went to, welcome to Rockville. They were headliners on Sunday. We didn’t stay for that.

I would have never guessed that’s how c2g rolls.. @curious2garden you mosh? Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I see, they were in Jacksonville 2yrs ago. We went to, welcome to Rockville. They were headliners on Sunday. We didn’t stay for that.


they aren't bad, if you're in the right mood.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they aren't bad, if you're in the right mood.


They replaced ZZ Top, who cancelled.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

yeah gotta be in the right mood for FFDP.....they play an awesome set btw

in my early years, you had to be in the right mood for alot of the metal bands that play....particularly...Ministry...if you get in that pit, you might come out with a black eye.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Bubblegum ya say, I hear that originated in Indiana, where I’m from. I’ve been wanting to add that to the closet.lol. Breeder?


that actually were he and his wife are from...just saying...they have a farm down here i help out at.....been helping him set up a bee hive for honey...


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that actually were he and his wife are from...just saying...they have a farm down here i help out at.....been helping him set up a bee hive for honey...


Who is he?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Hard to believe it's been almost 16 years since this hit came out, the themes in this video were much more controversial back then. One of the best voices of pop ever, and she was, herself, quite beautiful...


hey @tyler.durden i like her too. She's a hell of a vocalist, plus i like it when she, Britney kissed Madonna....


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hey @tyler.durden i like her too. She's a hell of a vocalist, plus i like it when she, Britney kissed Madonna....


I've never seen that before, that should take care of today's fap material - 







I like Timberlake's face. It's like, 'Yeah, baby. Foursome after the show...'


----------



## Bareback (Aug 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow!
> The first pic has a Manta in it as well.
> They must have an awesome feeding plan to keep those guys in chow.
> 
> Like hundreds of pounds daily I'll bet.



It's an awesome place, coincidentally it is right beside the Coke museum, or maybe @cannabineer already knew that when he made the fanta ray comment, he is a sly one.


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

ANC said:


>


scallops got blue eyes...a lot of them...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> It's an awesome place, coincidentally it is right beside the Coke museum, or maybe @cannabineer already knew that when he made the fanta ray comment, he is a sly one.


Nah I got lucky with that one! My younger sister lives in HotLanna; I must ask her about the aquarium. I spent a day with my daughter at the Monterey Aquarium a coupla years ago. I could spend all day among the invertebrate displays. I especially like the side lit jellies slowly rainbowing along in their black "kreiseltank" enclosures ... and crustaceans ... marine invertebrates so totally rock. Gonna ass-emble some photos in the semi-near future.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> scallops got blue eyes...a lot of them...


 The mantle reveals this one is a natural blonde


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Nah I got lucky with that one! My younger sister lives in HotLanna; I must ask her about the aquarium. I spent a day with my daughter at the Monterey Aquarium a coupla years ago. I could spend all day among the invertebrate displays. I especially like the side lit jellies slowly rainbowing along in their black "kreiseltank" enclosures ... and crustaceans ... marine invertebrates so totally rock. Gonna ass-emble some photos in the semi-near future.


The next time you are visiting your sis holler and we'll hook up.....ahh.....ohh it'll be fun. 

I've done some 60 hour fishing trips in the gulf, when the jellyfish light up the whole gulf pulsates in unicen , definitely top 5 things I've seen in nature.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

speaking of Manta Rays


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

killer architecture design from this perspective...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

friend of mine bird feeder last night....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2018)

this picture has been around alot, still think it majestic in a way...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 19, 2018)

Beautiful weekend 'round here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

tummy scratch


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

oldie but a goodie


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4184565


Is that a super nova


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Is that a super nova


Actually that is Orion Nebula actually it's a star nursery of sorts, where stars are born.......you can see it actually with good night sky with binoculars really good with a telescope.....the really cool thing is they have found star systems being developed inside it, so it kinda makes ya think....

here is something from the Hubble people:






Here is another from the NASA people both in visable light and infared......







she is sight to be amazed by just to let you know..

enjoy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


very nice work

wouldn't mind having a guitar like that....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> very nice work
> 
> wouldn't mind having a guitar like that....


I was browsing Musicians friend and saw the 4 string bass version of that guitar. They go for around $4500.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was browsing Musicians friend and saw the 4 string bass version of that guitar. They go for around $4500.


hate to see what the guitar is actually worth if the bass is that much........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2018)

My brother has a 1958 version of the Gretch.
Completely restored thanks to good home-owners insurance & Hurricane Andrew.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2018)

this is why they call it the Golden Gate...
 
This was taken from the back of a salmon fishing boat.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2018)

My back yard... no, really...steps from my house


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2018)

all these guitars n here is making me think of the guitar greats.......Yngwie right off the top of my head right now


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2018)

oh yeah this guy......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2018)

Hurricane Lane as seen from the space station. It's a catagory 4 heading toward Hawaii......


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> all these guitars n here is making me think of the guitar greats.......Yngwie right off the top of my head right now


I'm the only one of my friends that like Yngwie. But I love that shit.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 22, 2018)

The calm before the storm...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm the only one of my friends that like Yngwie. But I love that shit.


you should youtube him when he's playing with the Japanese Philharmotic Orchestra, he sounds badass....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2018)

SPLFreak808 said:


> View attachment 4185167
> 
> The calm before the storm...


you stay safe bra.......


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 22, 2018)

I took this picture of clouds yesterday with my balloon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4185177
> I took this picture of clouds yesterday with my balloon.


cool, picture 

p.s love the wing


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4185177
> I took this picture of clouds yesterday with my balloon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> cool, picture
> 
> p.s love the wing


That's part of the balloon. The camera is on the other side.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's part of the balloon. The camera is on the other side.


love to see the rig you have for that....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


very nice

especially with mornin coffee.....

mornin btw


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4185177
> I took this picture of clouds yesterday with my balloon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


ok that was trippy to listen to......

only on my second cup of coffee too....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2018)

Found a couple of presents in our flowers when I hung the flag at work this morning.

  

Painted rocks - the kids around here are really into it & it's always a pleasant surprise to find them.


----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Found a couple of presents in our flowers when I hung the flag at work this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4185648 View attachment 4185649
> 
> Painted rocks - the kids around here are really into it & it's always a pleasant surprise to find them.


Thats cool.

That one small act has put a smile on many faces. Your's and most people that you share this with.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4185787


That's a tarmac full of strategic ass whoopins.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2018)

think everyone wears a mask, it's when you take it off things get interesting


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a tarmac full of strategic ass whoopins.


ya better believe it......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2018)

little bit from my collection of stuff i've done

need to take a better picture of these for catalog purposes......sorry for the bluriness camera sux


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 24, 2018)

ANC said:


>


That mower ..is amazing


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 24, 2018)

Just before my mini performance at Niagara with the live band infront of the fountain and that colour of the city behind


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 24, 2018)

ANC said:


>


That kids got skills lol 

I do dance hooping and workshops for all ages like that little one lol 
 
Lol when your man takes a photo while making a "hula face" lol but the falls though


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4186408


That looks like a _tepui_


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That looks like a _tepui_


close...lol

actually that's a picture of the skywalk in china from a drone


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a tarmac full of strategic ass whoopins.


Technically ... tactical ass whoopins
I know; I'm being overly correct about it ...


...reminds me of the tale about the Russian stealth bomber; they called it the Optical Ilyushin


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Granny weed (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 4186886


Please tell me you're enjoying that in person with sand between your toes and a Rum Punch in hand. : )


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2018)

get that strange feeling someone owe me something, hmmm, just took this, over at a friends house.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4186966
> 
> get that strange feeling someone owe me something, hmmm, just took this, over at a friends house.


'splain it to me?


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please tell me you're enjoying that in person with sand between your toes and a Rum Punch in hand. : )


I was indeed in Cuba in April this year it was truly amazing I will pm you some pics xx


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> 'splain it to me?


wish I knew honestly, just looked into the sky and saw that.. Guess sometimes mother nature hints at things. Awkward things at that. Learned over the years, that all u need in life is to pay attention. Things will come, don't rush it.

ok weird stoner moment here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> I was indeed in Cuba in April this year it was truly amazing I will pm you some pics xx


Rock On!!
I've been to Cuba quite a few times but probably not where you were. : )


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Rock On!!
> I've been to Cuba quite a few times but probably not where you were. : )


We were in Varadero x


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> We were in Varadero x


I spent all my time in Guantanamo Bay - fortunately not in a tiger cage though.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 26, 2018)

Bug in my flowers. June bug?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Bug in my flowers. June bug?
> View attachment 4187502


beautiful flowers man. I'll go with a stink bug possibly, or at least that's what I call them down here. Coloring is different though or from what I can see in the picture.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2018)

Did someone say Cuba? Never been only seen pictures of. Heard through the people it's a beautiful place. Good food, good rum, good cigars.


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say Cuba? Never been only seen pictures of. Heard through the people it's a beautiful place. Good food, good rum, good cigars.


The rum was good and lots of good cigars but the food was shit but the ocean and beach made up for it, the poverty and stray dogs were upsetting to see, my daughter had a rat under her bed and we were told it was normal lol when she asked to be moved rooms they wanted to know where we were from when we said England they grunted as if to say oh your all moaning fuckers.
They like the Canadians though.


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I spent all my time in Guantanamo Bay - fortunately not in a tiger cage though.


I would like to have seen Guantanamo I’ve read so much about it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2018)

The only thing pretty about Gitmo is the diving - everything else is US Military.
Lots of Navy & Marines that just wanna fight anybody and everybody.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Bug in my flowers. June bug?
> View attachment 4187502


August Bug.


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Bug in my flowers. June bug?
> View attachment 4187502


Yep






As a kid we would catch them and tie a piece of sewing thread to one of its legs.
Then let them fly while holding onto the opposite end of the thread.

They would fly around in circles, similar to a kite, for several minutes until the knot slipped or it's leg
would pop off.

Simple, inexpensive and entertaining for kids.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 26, 2018)

lokie said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. In high school, I'd catch a fly, tie a long hair to it, and tie the other end to my pencil. Good times.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Bug in my flowers. *June bug?*
> View attachment 4187502


*Cotinis mutabilis* 
Green fig eating/fruit eating beetle


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> *Cotinis mutabilis*
> Green fig eating/fruit eating beetle


lol

I was just reading in the sexuality thread about getting lucky
and political views. 

Do you think these guys even care if its an election year?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2018)

still is a good picture

ok my entomology is off


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4186410


how do you decide who has the right of way? the guy with the bigger horns.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Bug in my flowers. June bug?
> View attachment 4187502


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figeater_beetle


----------



## Bareback (Aug 27, 2018)

If you ever hit a June bug while running 60 MPH on a motorcycle you'll never forget that. I've also hit them with my side view mirror and the resulting splatter is ......well it's a mess.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2018)

texas june bug
 

the one bug that flies with a helmut


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2018)

ANC said:


>


love the metal work with that


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how do you decide who has the right of way? the guy with the bigger horns.....


pretty much

think it's the right of way kinda thing


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> View attachment 4186886


holy crap, killer beach. First time seeing this, couldn't on my phone........

yeah i can see myself 6pk in a bucket and a rod and reel out there.....well something else, kinda of illegal there...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> The rum was good and lots of good cigars but the food was shit but the ocean and beach made up for it, the poverty and stray dogs were upsetting to see, my daughter had a rat under her bed and we were told it was normal lol when she asked to be moved rooms they wanted to know where we were from when we said England they grunted as if to say oh your all moaning fuckers.
> They like the Canadians though.


By and large, Canadians are pretty handy with a bonus rat or two.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> August Bug.


Back East we called those rose beetles.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> texas june bug
> View attachment 4187944
> 
> the one bug that flies with a helmut


Around here those will drive you crazy at night, under a porch light.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Around here those will drive you crazy at night, under a porch light.


they do down here too....

funny to watch...::boink:: ::boink::: into everything

odd reason is the dogs love to play with them and eat them.....guessing extra protien in there diet....idk


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2018)

just found this:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> they do down here too....
> 
> funny to watch...::boink:: ::boink::: into everything
> 
> odd reason is the dogs love to play with them and eat them.....guessing extra protien in there diet....idk


just another reason to let strange dogs lick you......


----------



## Bareback (Aug 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> they do down here too....
> 
> funny to watch...::boink:: ::boink::: into everything
> 
> odd reason is the dogs love to play with them and eat them.....guessing extra protien in there diet....idk


Hahaha, my dog eats them too she doesn't chase them but if they land in her water bowl or if I hand it to her.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> texas june bug
> View attachment 4187944
> 
> the one bug that flies with a helmut


That's the June bug I know of as well, here in Ca.
SH420


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 29, 2018)

Another beautiful week around the garden


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Another beautiful week around the gardenView attachment 4189090 View attachment 4189091 View attachment 4189092 View attachment 4189093


love the deathroach


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2018)

i found a red grasshopper the other day, he hopped away before i could get a pic, but he looked a lot like this first guy, the rest of the pics i just found while looking for him


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2018)

drama queen......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Another beautiful week around the gardenView attachment 4189090 View attachment 4189091 View attachment 4189092 View attachment 4189093


killer garden man

love those mantis's , love playing with those little guys, especially when i have the grand kids around...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> killer garden man
> 
> love those mantis's , love playing with those little guys, especially when i have the grand kids around...


Thanks budman and @cannabineer. 
Yeah. They're a favorite around here. He was by far the most active one I've ever encountered. It took me a minute to catch him.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)

so i went today to the usgs site to ck on the volcano to see if anything new has occured since the weather they had. Seems fissure 8 has slowed, but there was one thing that really surprised me. The collapse of the caldera on the mountain. USGS decided to show it in a time lapse mp4. Freaking amazing....

https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/observatories/hvo/multimedia_uploads/multimediaFile-2606.mp4

https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/kilauea/multimedia_chronology.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2018)

that's cool to watch, probably not so much if you live anywhere close to it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> drama queen......View attachment 4189115


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)

or....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's cool to watch, probably not so much if you live anywhere close to it


most of the people in the area have been evacuated, with the exception of a few, that site actually shows mapping of what the lava flow has done. The USGS controls most of the mountain though.....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 29, 2018)

Was forced to go to a museum the other day. I don't like museums. But they had an extensive Faberge section. The Tiffany was also nice. Other than that, just a bunch of old boobs and weiners.
But CN was the 1st thought upon seeing this:
 
 
 
 
 
No idea what this was, but it was funny:


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Was forced to go to a museum the other day. I don't like museums. But they had an extensive Faberge section. The Tiffany was also nice. Other than that, just a bunch of old boobs and weiners.


 Now me ... I'll take a detour to view a funky museum. I am fascinated by the stuff people think is important enough to put under a roof that costs money.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4189170


 He probably asked a mantis for "a little head" ... she said yes


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Now me ... I'll take a detour to view a funky museum. I am fascinated by the stuff people think is important enough to put under a roof that costs money.


The slow shuffle kills my lower back. I can walk fast, hike hills, whatever. But plodding along very slowly with the folks is torture. And I find about 90% of it very boring. Give me a petting zoo.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> The slow shuffle kills my lower back. I can walk fast, hike hills, whatever. But plodding along very slowly with the folks is torture. And I find about 90% of it very boring. Give me a petting zoo.


Lol remembering her hair hmmm 
That Ruben sammy of yours could go right here! Yup I’m starving


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Lol remembering her hair hmmm
> That Ruben sammy of yours could go right here! Yup I’m starving


That's a stroke of Genius.

A Ruben Sandwich Museum.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 29, 2018)

I need to quit these. 2nd time in a month or so.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 29, 2018)

And spent my lottery winnings on last night's dinner.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)

now you guys are making me hungry.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)

1929 Ford Dick Flint Roadster
 
something i would drive


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)

hidden city in India, carved from the mountain


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Aug 29, 2018)

@BudmanTX will send this guy back in a month or so.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> @BudmanTX will send this guy back in a month or so.
> View attachment 4189264


no problem, he looks like he's enjoying his time........


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4189234
> I need to quit these. 2nd time in a month or so.


Yeah that


----------



## lokie (Aug 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4189190



 
Top, far right is an amulet of the Egyptian God Taweret.

Taweret is the protective ancient Egyptian goddess of childbirth and fertility.











From the Late Period-Ptolemaic Period, 664-30 B.C.

The others I do not recognize.

I like them. I would display them in my collection.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 29, 2018)

lokie said:


> Top, far right is an amulet of the Egyptian God Taweret.
> 
> Taweret is the protective ancient Egyptian goddess of childbirth and fertility.
> 
> ...


The happy fellow in the lower center caught my attention. I like the small carvings. Makes me think about finding a nice chunk of wood, and purchasing some beginners carving tools.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)

i have a feeling the one on the upper right is Wadjet

664 BC – 332 BC.



at least it look similiar, this is the one from the brooklyn museum

then again i could be wrong....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4189234
> I need to quit these. 2nd time in a month or so.


That is beautiful

Bonus points for the Stone IPA


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i have a feeling the one on the upper right is Wadjet
> 
> 664 BC – 332 BC.
> 
> ...


 Is that Widget's sister?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 29, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4189314
> Top, far right is an amulet of the Egyptian God Taweret.
> 
> Taweret is the protective ancient Egyptian goddess of childbirth and fertility.
> ...


I instantly thought of muttley and characters from laffalympics when I saw the first pic.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I instantly thought of muttley and characters from laffalympics when I saw the first pic.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 30, 2018)

My failed attempt at tonight's sunset lol


----------



## Bareback (Aug 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


Muttley had far to much influence on my since of humor for me to be politically correct in today's society.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Muttley had far to much influence on my since of humor for me to be politically correct in today's society.


you too....mine has been yogi and boo boo , and tom and jerry

if it were on the looney tunes side....marvin the martian, wild e, and beaky buzzard


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2018)

python skeleton


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2018)

the ultimate fight between a wasp and a ant


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2018)

one more for today's adventures

want you fine people to meet an artist names Bogi Fabian, been following here career for a while now, and she does some amazing scapes and what i mean by that, we'll you see......enjoy....






here is her web site

https://www.bogifabian.com/


----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4190381
> python skeleton


That’s my favorite kind of snake, a dead one...


----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2018)

My mod has nice snake leather on...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 1, 2018)

Enjoying a Saturday at home with the family, football on the telly, burgers on the grill, and and great big dog to keep me company.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Enjoying a Saturday at home with the family, football on the telly, burgers on the grill, and and great big dog to keep me company.


i could make you a saddle for that thing, the kid could ride it around the neighborhood


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 1, 2018)

ANC said:


>



Thats fukn CLASSIC!!


----------



## dangledo (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Karah (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4192406


Not a double rainbow....."insert sobbing here!"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 3, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4192406


That’s dynamic. Hawaii? I like how you got part of that brown building sliver in the corner of the pic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4192406


nice double rainbow.......

think it might be telling you to get some pool stuff.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2018)

this picture was taken right after the atomic bomb was drop on japan......this picture a few minutes after it landed on the city.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2018)

picture of the oregon coast line, one side is the sun, the other side are headlamps from a car....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Karah (Sep 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4192406


 
All the rainbows


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4193499
> All the rainbows


and neo's food delivery service


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2018)

Some pics from my camera roll...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Some pics from my camera roll...


LOL Acme! Did you catch any fish on your hiatus?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Acme! Did you catch any fish on your hiatus?


Man I can’t catch a fish to save my life anymore lol 

Hey is Scooby-Doo still around? He was a fisherman...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Man I can’t catch a fish to save my life anymore lol
> 
> Hey is Scooby-Doo still around? He was a fisherman...


Yes he really was. I think he has left the building. I don't want to believe it but...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Some pics from my camera roll...


 Oh beautiful (and funny, and beautiful)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Man I can’t catch a fish to save my life anymore lol
> 
> Hey is Scooby-Doo still around? He was a fisherman...


Mrs. GWN and I flew to Costa Rica and stayed with him for 2 weeks in 2014 and he was slated to visit us that fall but unfortunately passed away in a car accident down there.

Look here.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/costa-rica-one-heck-of-a-surprise.805537/


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yes he really was. I think he has left the building. I don't want to believe it but...


Oh well that’s too bad, he was a good dude and he hooked me up with that gear for free because I believed what he said I think or something like that LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Man I can’t catch a fish to save my life anymore lol
> 
> Hey is Scooby-Doo still around? He was a fisherman...


Are the hiatal herring getting hook-weary?
So good to see you visiting in these parts!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh beautiful (and funny, and beautiful)


 Hey Cannonier can I buy near dick Tatian is ridiculous CANNABINE or lol 

Nice to see my old chemist ‍


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs. GWN and I flew to Costa Rica and stayed with him for 2 weeks in 2014 and he was slated to visit us that fall but unfortunately passed away in a car accident down there.
> 
> Look here.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/costa-rica-one-heck-of-a-surprise.805537/


Oh my god


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey Cannonier can I buy near dick Tatian is ridiculous CANNABINE or lol
> 
> Nice to see my old chemist ‍


 I have nooo idea what you just said, but ... Sure!!

Though the thought of having to settle for near dick is a bit melancholy. To meee.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I have nooo idea what you just said, but ... Sure!!
> 
> Though the thought of having to settle for near dick is a bit melancholy. To meee.


LOL you know I don’t want to be anywhere near a dick. Siri just can’t understand my accent I suppose. If I see it real quick it will come out right dictation see? but say it too slow you get Dick Tatian LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> LOL you know I don’t want to be anywhere near a dick. Siri just can’t understand my accent I suppose. If I see it real quick it will come out right dictation see? but say it too slow you get Dick Tatian LOL


Well if Tatian has a commanding dick, then that's my side of the street ... I don't know if I was out on this board last time I saw you here ... but yeah I've stopped pretending heterosexuality. 

"can I buy near" epic Richard Tatian fail; thanks for the morning smile


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Well if Tatian has a commanding dick, then that's my side of the street ... I don't know if I was out on this board last time I saw you here ... but yeah I've stopped pretending heterosexuality.
> 
> "can I buy near" epic Richard Tatian fail; thanks for the morning smile


No secret to me my friend it’s called gaydar for a reason LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> No secret to me my friend it’s called gaydar for a reason LOL


In retrospect I feel like this smart (imagine the sound)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> In retrospect I feel like this smart (imagine the sound)


lol why???


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol why???


 Speaking of where’s carne?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

And how do I go to my alerts and conversations? I keep tap tap tappin and I go nowhere


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

Where is FDD?
Are we still not showing our faces?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Some pics from my camera roll...


beautiful stuff......love the coyote reference...that was funny...

nice to meet ya..


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs. GWN and I flew to Costa Rica and stayed with him for 2 weeks in 2014 and he was slated to visit us that fall but unfortunately passed away in a car accident down there.
> 
> Look here.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/costa-rica-one-heck-of-a-surprise.805537/


wonderful costa rica pics....

sorry bout the scoob, he sounds like a wonderful person, would have loved to have a conversation or 2 with him......RIP


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Speaking of where’s carne?


 I last saw him about four years ago. The forces of evil drove him off. I do miss his steady head and wild tales on here.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 6, 2018)

@mysunnyboy I looked at your activity to see when you first emerged and I'm sorry to report that literally EVERYONE that you commented back to on your profile are longer here lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @mysunnyboy I looked at your activity to see when you first emerged and I'm sorry to report that literally EVERYONE that you commented back to on your profile are longer here lol.


Unlike 
But you guys are still here yay


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

picture: wave caught of the coast of Japan during the last typhoon......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

good old desert fox himself.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

My new furbaby


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

Our third new furbaby...hey I talked them into a BOGO deal anything to save a life


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

very nice......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> very nice......


Just got a new dispensary delivery from a company called Grow Healthy Bubba Kush marijuana terps 80% THC no cut no mct


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Just got a new dispensary delivery from a company called Grow Healthy Bubba Kush marijuana terps 80% THC no cut no mct


nice, don't have those at all in my area, if they did me and my wife for sure would be tasting those, more wife than me


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, don't have those at all in my area, if they did me and my wife for sure would be tasting those, more wife than me


I like your wife mine is sitting here smoking a bowl of conspiracy Kush


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> I like your wife mine is sitting here smoking a bowl of conspiracy Kush


my wife hopefully is doing the same cause of her condition. She used not to before she meet me, but she knew what i did and didn't mind. Just told me to slow down. After she was diagnosed is when she told me to start back up....so what did i do....well u guessed it, i started back up cause it helps alot with her.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

petra, jordan


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> my wife hopefully is doing the same cause of her condition. She used not to before she meet me, but she knew what i did and didn't mind. Just told me to slow down. After she was diagnosed is when she told me to start back up....so what did i do....well u guessed it, i started back up cause it helps alot with her.....


Right on glad it helps 
Doesn’t touch mine but it puts my mind in a better place to deal with it...severe RA-Vasculitis here


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

OMG I just remembered the like fairy!
Is that bitcoin kid still around? I’ma have to like him several thousands of times to make up for lost time


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> OMG I just remembered the like fairy!
> Is that bitcoin kid still around? I’ma have to like him several thousands of times to make up for lost time


 I think that rather than a thousand words,


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

Where do I sign up for this?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2018)

I was painting some railings today and upset the locals.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 7, 2018)

A HUGE mama spider carrying her babies on her thorax crossing the trail while walking the dog.. about the size of a tarantula, no joke:




 

Poop bag for scale lol:


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was painting some railings today and upset the locals.


yeah looks like i pissed them off good didn't you....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> A HUGE mama spider carrying her babies on her thorax crossing the trail while walking the dog.. about the size of a tarantula, no joke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't have spiders that big down in my area...but better watch out for the local brown recluse and or the black widow spiders around

nice catch


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)

cappadoxia, turkey


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)

swimming pool in the hearst castle


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4194699


OK, you can keep that girl.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4194699


All the ones I've seen around here have more rounded bodies..... but they were all alive too. For some reason the black widows here look quite a bit different.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4194699


texas here too, little bit smaller whole lot deadlier, males not much, but the females oh hell yes


----------



## thump easy (Sep 7, 2018)

Butifuly executed bouble ball puch to the fuckers laying down on the construction job!!!! I punch those suckers perfectly basterds.!!! Yes that is me for reals


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2018)

I'd start napping on my stomach but then after I thought about it, no I wouldn't.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2018)

Happy Friday


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 7, 2018)

I found some nests under a manhole cover in Virginia a few years back, about the same size maybe slightly smaller? The crazy thing about that picture, i actually picked it up off the floor thinking it was a piece of lint or something, no glasses on first thing in the morning, didn't realize till she started squirming! Needless to say, i didn't need to drink much coffee that day....


----------



## macsnax (Sep 7, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> A HUGE mama spider carrying her babies on her thorax crossing the trail while walking the dog.. about the size of a tarantula, no joke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Co? I've never heard of or seen a spider like that here.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 4194704 Butifuly executed bouble ball puch to the fuckers laying down on the construction job!!!! I punch those suckers perfectly basterds.!!! Yes that is me for reals


 Awww man Thump I love your stuff, but really? this?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4194671


The reference is the Sainte-Chapelle in Paris
(I had the good fortune to see it when I was 12)













(detail)


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 7, 2018)

macsnax said:


> In Co? I've never heard of or seen a spider like that here.


Yep! Here are the Virginia ones:


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The reference is the Sainte-Chapelle in Paris
> (I had the good fortune to see it when I was 12)
> 
> 
> ...


Hey just started doing my genealogy so far back to the year 200 some ancient what whatever his name is started a house in Paris

So far have found seven great great great great great grandfathers in the American revolutionary war .

Officially American


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2018)

Just some stuff


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The reference is the Sainte-Chapelle in Paris
> (I had the good fortune to see it when I was 12)
> 
> 
> ...


I found a picture of the boy in the bra in a photo album at a thrift shop…


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> I found a picture of the boy in the bra in a photo album at a thrift shop…


Lol. At least he looks happy


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Lol. At least he looks happy


 It helps to have some support


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It helps to have some support


I walked right into that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2018)

The flowers are from Chewy.com our dog died last week so we decided to adopt more souls


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I walked right into that


yep, with both arms and both feet......lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The reference is the Sainte-Chapelle in Paris
> (I had the good fortune to see it when I was 12)
> 
> 
> ...


need to put that place on my bucket list, beautiful glass work


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 8, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> The flowers are from Chewy.com our dog died last week so we decided to adopt more souls


sorry bout the loss, i've adopted a few myself over a period of time


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> sorry bout the loss, i've adopted a few myself over a period of time


Thank you budman it’s part of life there’s a whole bunch of them waiting for me in heaven


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thank you budman it’s part of life there’s a whole bunch of them waiting for me in heaven


I hope all my babies are there to greet me when I pass - I've loved them all more than most people.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Awww man Thump I love your stuff, but really? this?


I had to it was a great opertunity these guys milk it fuck em lolz!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> A HUGE mama spider carrying her babies on her thorax crossing the trail while walking the dog.. about the size of a tarantula, no joke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you captured there is a wolf spider. What's really really cool about the first pic, is you captured several dozen spiders in the pic maybe more.
Zoom in on the thorax... you'll see that mama wolf spider carries her babies on her back. Had you really disturbed her, they all would have scattered






Edit: I guess I should have read your post instead of just replying 

SH420


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 9, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> What you captured there is a wolf spider. What's really really cool about the first pic, is you captured several dozen spiders in the pic maybe more.
> Zoom in on the thorax... you'll see that mama wolf spider carries her babies on her back. Had you really disturbed her, they all would have scattered
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we tried to persuade her to continue across the trail quickly by poking her butt with a piece of grass. When a few babies hopped off though, we realized that's what was going on, so left her be....


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 9, 2018)

Edit: that bitch be crazy.  Thanks for posting that video/id though! I was wondering what species, and couldn't find any good pictures that matched well!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Thank you budman it’s part of life there’s a whole bunch of them waiting for me in heaven





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hope all my babies are there to greet me when I pass - I've loved them all more than most people.


me too, i hope i see all of them.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2018)

very rare for something like this to happen 3 Hurricanes in the Atlantic....wow....

 

the first being Florence a cata 4 now, estimates believe she will rize to a Cat 5, if she does, my prayers are with the people along the southern atlantic coastal areas...as we in Texas have learned from Harvey....don't underestimate this storm like this....please....if u can, get out, or if you stay....alway help your neighbor and the people in the community, as we did in time of need......you can too....here is a current picture from NASA and NOAA......


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2018)

ANC said:


>


That first one looks like Andy Goldsworthy ... and yet not quite. Andy makes nature-based "ephemeral art" and this looks like a student of his did that. If I haven't done an Andy Goldsworthy post here ... I'll do one soon. I love his work.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That first one looks like Andy Goldsworthy ... and yet not quite. Andy makes nature-based "ephemeral art" and this looks like a student of his did that. If I haven't done an Andy Goldsworthy post here ... I'll do one soon. I love his work.


i haven't seen his work, should be a hell of a post.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2018)

Waiting for dr, looking at pics...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)

you know, i just found a picture and it's an awkward one at that.......dunno if i should put it up since it is 9/11, cause on the picture it literally says 9/11/01????

thoughts??

now i don't know the reality of the picture or if it's authenticy either.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2018)

I've been feeling pretty melancholy today & about an hour ago I finally put my finger on it.

9/11

I mean, I knew it was the anniversary but for some reason I hadn't put the two together.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)

yeah me too.....a lot of emotion going around bout today. And as well as it should be.........

but what's weird is i'm see al ot of people spreading a lot of fake picture around too....i picked off one that's been going around. i just found out what the picture is.....

can't people people are capitalizing on this day........just make me wonder bout people sometimes


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been feeling pretty melancholy today & about an hour ago I finally put my finger on it.
> 
> 9/11
> 
> I mean, I knew it was the anniversary but for some reason I hadn't put the two together.


killer tribute


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2018)

Andy Goldsworthy: a selection

I first learned of him as a maker of utterly beautiful cairns and other exemplars of drystone masonry. Some examples follow. 

He often builds a "beehive-teardrop" sort of shape. 







A near-parabola in undressed slate.







What a craftsman.













This is so much harder than it looks







A transitional piece showing what he might do with other media ... color/shading gradation for the win


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2018)

Andy Goldsworthy: leaves











































I love his stuff


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> This is so much harder than it looks


Looks impossible.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Looks impossible.


No way I could do that. He has both skill (born of vast experience) and a talent for reading how rocks join.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> No way I could do that. He has both skill (born of vast experience) and a talent for reading how rocks join.


Thanks for sharing, inspirational, I'd love to build a cairn like those.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Thanks for sharing, inspirational, I'd love to build a cairn like those.


I'd love to have somebody build a cairn like that, here. Let's combine our futile fantasies. There's _no limit _to the free fantasy ale and bud I'll provide while you're plainly working hardly


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2018)

Andy Goldsworthy: stems and seeds


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2018)

Lastly, Andy Goldsworthy: ice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2018)

now i see why you like his stuff, awesome shit.....nice to see on a rainy morning like i'm having...

morning btw....

got some new stuff on florence i'll put up here in a minute, just waking up......

damn really nice.....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2018)

This is a natural and very rare ice disk. The headline cracked me up: "Nature Imitates Andy Goldsworthy".


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2018)

ok new update with Florence here, these are current NASA picts of the storm. She's a beauty, but she's a dangerous one. Hoping like heak it doesn't turn into another Harvey event, or a Katrina event cause of the warm coastal waters......without further adue....here she is....

 
 
some close ups of the eye wall in the next 2 pictures.....



now for a really close up, those camera are bitchin in the station, surprised they don't put a telescope on it....hmmm

 
that's the actual ocean at the bottom.......

Flyby by ISS






if you have family, friends or others, please tell them to get out, and at least take shelter, when this is done. Hopefully the people in the area will help like we in texas did with Harvey.......prayers are out there for those people.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> A HUGE mama spider carrying her babies on her thorax crossing the trail while walking the dog.. about the size of a tarantula, no joke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wolf spiders, they can jump. you should see when i weedeat the field out back, they jump like giant crickets


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok new update with Florence here, these are current NASA picts of the storm. She's a beauty, but she's a dangerous one. Hoping like heak it doesn't turn into another Harvey event, or a Katrina event cause of the warm coastal waters......without further adue....here she is....
> 
> View attachment 4197369
> View attachment 4197370
> ...


when you see the scale of it, it puts things in perspective. we're tiny and inconsequential. just clouds, just the most insubstantial of things, can devastate our whole society. and we keep doing everything we can to make things worse.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when you see the scale of it, it puts things in perspective. we're tiny and inconsequential. just clouds, just the most insubstantial of things, can devastate our whole society. and we keep doing everything we can to make things worse.


compare to that storm....we are this:

 

a grain of sand.....


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Lastly, Andy Goldsworthy: ice.


looks a lot like some of the burning man art I have seen....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2018)

Rice.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2018)

Drone swarm at Burning Man 2018. A tribute to Larry Harvey one of the founders who passed away in April.....


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 12, 2018)

Gail Russell was beautiful. Golden Age of Hollywood. Died of Alcoholism at 39 in 1961.Tragic.
So gorgeous though. Here's a good movie she was in with John Wayne, "Angel and the Bad Man" (1947):


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 12, 2018)

Back yard aka gulf o Mexico just passed the trees...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2018)

Burning the man 2018.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2018)

Just check out the scale of this thing......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2018)

The last Hoorah.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The last Hoorah.
> 
> View attachment 4197644


i think my friend Cuthbert knows that guy


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Back yard aka gulf o Mexico just passed the trees...


reminds me of bird island right next to St Charles bay

killer fishing spot btw


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 14, 2018)

Pretty cool coat.


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2018)

the landfall of florence from ISS


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2018)

space perspective of Santorini, Greece, volcano in the middle


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


nice routine.....you can see in the emotion with the dancers......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2018)

Rodin was introduced to me in Robert Heinlein's "Stranger in a strange land." after reading heinlein's description of La belle qui fut heaulmiere, i had to see what he was talking about. at first, all i saw was the old woman. then i saw her as a young woman, then i saw the life between the two....
every work of Rodin's i've sat and studied long enough has revealed itself to me, and revealed myself to me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Rodin was introduced to me in Robert Heinlein's "Stranger in a strange land." after reading heinlein's description of La belle qui fut heaulmiere, i had to see what he was talking about. at first, all i saw was the old woman. then i saw her as a young woman, then i saw the life between the two....
> every work of Rodin's i've sat and studied long enough has revealed itself to me, and revealed myself to me.
> View attachment 4199258 View attachment 4199259 View attachment 4199260


“Likes” x 40 lol does that still work GWN? Cannabineer?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> “Likes” x 40 lol does that still work GWN? Cannabineer?


Lol i remember when I could blow up someone's Alerts by repetitively Liking and unLiking. They fixed that bug, sigh


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Lol i remember when I could blow up someone's Alerts by repetitively Liking and unLiking. They fixed that bug, sigh


lol I used to do that to that bitcoin kid…

Hey buddy I want to make some shatter. I still get lab rat magazines but I think I’ll ask you my chemist friend. Is it tough to make? I know it takes a shit ton of mj, yes, I do believe “shit ton” is a calibratable unit of measure


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol I used to do that to that bitcoin kid…
> 
> Hey buddy I want to make some shatter. I still get lab rat magazines but I think I’ll ask you my chemist friend. Is it tough to make? I know it takes a shit ton of mj, yes, I do believe “shit ton” is a calibratable unit of measure


 I don't think it is hard to make, but it is dependent on strain. I've not made it because it is a butane-blasting technique iirc. I use different solvents in my preps. 

And lol yes a shit ton is an international unit, I believe


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I don't think it is hard to make, but it is dependent on strain. I've not made it because it is a butane-blasting technique iirc. I use different solvents in my preps.
> 
> And lol yes a shit ton is an international unit, I believe


yeah, but it's not standardized, in britain and ireland, its a shite tonne


----------



## blake9999 (Sep 16, 2018)

I think 100 shit ton's equals one fuck load.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but it's not standardized, in britain and ireland, its a shite tonne


The USA is also slow to adopt the new measure ... the Metric Fuckton (thank you Annie for teaching me that one!) It's now my "go-to".


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 16, 2018)

Sunday afternoon


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sunday afternoon


that looks yummy


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2018)

oh guys don't forget about the word "crap load" as a unit of measurement......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> oh guys don't forget about the word "crap load" as a unit of measurement......


10 crap loads to a buttload, 
10 buttloads to a shit ton, 
and apparently 100 shit tons to a fuck load, unless you're in Europe, 
then it's ten shite tonnes to a metric fuckton.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 10 crap loads to a buttload,
> 10 buttloads to a shit ton,
> and apparently 100 shit tons to a fuck load, unless you're in Europe,
> then it's ten shite tonnes to a metric fuckton.


think we are on the right track there


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 10 crap loads to a buttload,
> 10 buttloads to a shit ton,
> and apparently 100 shit tons to a fuck load, unless you're in Europe,
> then it's ten shite tonnes to a metric fuckton.





BudmanTX said:


> think we are on the right track there


Something is all jacked with order of magnitude it just isnt sitting well with me. It should go something like this:

10 crapload is a millishiton
10 butloads is a centashiton
100 centashiton is a metric fuckton

Edit: had to edit a few times and its still not right.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2018)

too complicated, Murican rednecks can't keep up with all that milli-centi-deci stuff, kisftsr (keep it simple for the stupid rednecks)


----------



## dangledo (Sep 18, 2018)

Our torque specifications are measured by how many ugh-uh-duguhs on the air impact. 

Mower blades are three ugh-uh-duguhs

Lug nuts are 5 and so on


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2018)

When I worked on Heavy Diesels the head bolt torque spec (right out of the book) for a very old Fairbanks Morse opposed piston engine was "Two stout men with an 8 foot bar shall press all their possible weight into tightening".

No shit(ton)!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Two stout men with an 8 foot bar shall press all their possible weight into tightening".


Think that qualifies as a shit load

Workers: How tight should this bolt be

Manager : A shit load....read the book


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2018)

Dunno how many of you guys know this, but after WW2 with agreements of a "crap load of people" they developed what they call the Lost art Database....currently they have found a "shit ton" of it......from Picasso's, to Rodin, Monet and many other great artist.....

http://www.lostart.de/Webs/EN/Datenbank/Gurlitt/KunstfundMuenchenBestand.html?cms_param=SAMML_ID=1312&page=0&sort=$sort#id76094

take a look, some great items in these troves...

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2018/09/17/trove-art-stolen-from-jewish-family-rediscovered-identified-as-nazi-loot.html

the article of a recent find.....you can ck them out in the link above


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When I worked on Heavy Diesels the head bolt torque spec (right out of the book) for a very old Fairbanks Morse opposed piston engine was "Two stout men with an 8 foot bar shall press all their possible weight into tightening".
> 
> No shit(ton)!


2400 lbs.? Did it have pistons the size 5 gal. buckets?
N/m goggle's my friend.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairbanks_Morse_38_8-1/8_diesel_engine


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> 2400 lbs.? Did it have pistons the size 5 gal. buckets?
> N/m goggle's my friend.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairbanks_Morse_38_8-1/8_diesel_engine


It was back in the 70's that I worked on them - but I guess it wasn't head bolts, had to have been the crank main's.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> View attachment 4201749


double quatloos if that was taken in an Italian convertible


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> *quatloos*


And I present to you. . .


----------



## lokie (Sep 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I present to you. . .
> View attachment 4201875


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I present to you. . .
> View attachment 4201875


a 4 hole outhouse?

quatloos.....quad loos? you guys are getting pretty esoteric....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I present to you. . .
> View attachment 4201875


the cross bar makes me wonder....they keeping someone out, or someone in?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I present to you. . .
> View attachment 4201875


what you found my ex wife and locked her up......woohooo.......

j/k

be a killer smoke house though


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I present to you. . .
> View attachment 4201875


epic post ... a true honor to four deuces.


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 22, 2018)

Hey happy weekend


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2018)

Got this closing a pool on Thursday…


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Got this closing a pool on Thursday…
> 
> View attachment 4203682


 An inky-cap! They're supposed to be good eatin' when fresh and not yet drippy.

Back when I had a horse-fueled compost pile ... about two months into the composting, the pile would erupt in a big flush of inky caps. A smaller second flush sometimes followed. I did not examine their culinary properties.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> An inky-cap! They're supposed to be good eatin' when fresh and not yet drippy.
> 
> Back when I had a horse-fueled compost pile ... about two months into the composting, the pile would erupt in a big flush of inky caps. A smaller second flush sometimes followed. I did not examine their culinary properties.


I just thought it was cool. Life from death. Or something. I dislike mushrooms. Culinarily speaking.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I just thought it was cool. Life from death. Or something. I dislike mushrooms. Culinarily speaking.


I like'm but generally not enough to seek them out ... with one exception. Chanterelles. As regular mushrooms correlate with my getting headaches, it is perhaps for the best that I don't find them here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey happy weekend


Loves me some tortoiseshell kitties


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Loves me some tortoiseshell kitties


Here’s my other torti


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Here’s my other torti


Beautiful, looks almost like one I had. She died at 17 yr old, fortunately it was fast and she only slowed down for a week then died( no long term suffering).


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Beautiful, looks almost like one I had. She died at 17 yr old, fortunately it was fast and she only slowed down for a week then died( no long term suffering).


Awww I’m sorry . Thankfully She didn’t suffer. I’m with you I can’t allow my animals to suffer... better than I be sad the name be sick. The second torti is also a tripod I love them all.
Happy 4:20


----------



## neosapien (Sep 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I like'm but generally not enough to seek them out ... with one exception. Chanterelles. As regular mushrooms correlate with my getting headaches, it is perhaps for the best that I don't find them here.



Oddly enough my wife uses this fungus quite a bit and I do like it…


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 24, 2018)

Happy Monday


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2018)

practicing with my new camera phone.....took some pics of the local flora around my aceage....distance not bad, close up still gonna work on it....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> practicing with my new camera phone.....took some pics of the local flora around my aceage....distance not bad, close up still gonna work on it....


Oh hey, you should get the iNaturalist app it’s very cool


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh hey, you should get the iNaturalist app it’s very cool


i'll look it up for my phone, i'm also looking for a new camera app that i could use instead of the stock one

practice, practice, practice ...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2018)

Rain clouds yesterday morning were intense and so were the storms that followed. Driving into work was like an episode on the weather channel.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Rain clouds yesterday morning were intense and so were the storms that followed. Driving into work was like an episode on the weather channel.


hope it wasn't like that weatherman trying to show intensity of the storm and the 2 guy behind him are just walking.....still think that one is hilarious........to watch


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hope it wasn't like that weatherman trying to show intensity of the storm and the 2 guy behind him are just walking.....still think that one is hilarious........to watch


It was like the trees were angry, all reaching out to get you. Leaves and small branches flying everywhere. Then when I pulled in at work there was a series of roll clouds just rolling bye. The afternoon storms were crazy, dark black, intense lighting and heavy down poors. 

Thunder is rolling in again now and a big storm is coming, should make for a fun ride home ( peeps here can not drive in inclement weather).


----------



## lokie (Sep 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hope it wasn't like that weatherman trying to show intensity of the storm and the 2 guy behind him are just walking.....still think that one is hilarious........to watch


lol

I had not seen this.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

we're supposed to get heavy rain the next couple of days, last gasp of Florence, i guess. just the final stake in the heart of my garden this year.
my cucumbers rotted on the vine, then the vines rotted...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2018)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> I had not seen this.


yeah that still cracks me up......

the guys in the back just walking around like "oh it ain't that bad" lol


----------



## lokie (Sep 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah that still cracks me up......
> 
> the guys in the back just walking around like "oh it ain't that bad" lol


I wonder if that guy's life will ever recover from live Nationwide TV humiliation?

What a tool!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)

lokie said:


> I wonder if that guy's life will ever recover from live Nationwide TV humiliation?
> 
> What a tool!


honestly i really don'y know, i know there is a new weatherman job that has prolly just opened up though...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4206186


Musk ox?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Musk ox?


baby bison


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> baby bison


Too dark for your typical Bison calf.
Google "Muskox calf" ~images~ that pic is one of the first hits.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Too dark for your typical Bison calf.
> Google "Muskox calf" ~images~ that pic is one of the first hits.


ah ok, when i looked it up it's said Baby Bison, i see where you are though.....just googled it too just in case

still a good looking animal.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2018)

Damn cute until they gain about 900 lbs and Larry Csonka's attitude.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn cute until they gain about 900 lbs and Larry Csonka's attitude.



yeah i know i can't run that fast...lol....i like how they protect there young as to encircle them in the center, cool characteristic


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)

Amazing grace


----------



## dangledo (Sep 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4206712



Reminds me of a sift close up


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 29, 2018)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awww I’m sorry . Thankfully She didn’t suffer. I’m with you I can’t allow my animals to suffer... better than I be sad the name be sick. The second torti is also a tripod I love them all.
> Happy 4:20


My siamese was a tripod as well. She passed not too long ago. She was 19. Good cat/dog for sure!

So good to see you around 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2018)

I love the bubbles in a close-up shot of fresh running rosin.


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2018)

The view at the end of my dad's driveway.
The Mtn Range in the back wraps around the horizon in every direction.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2018)

last Lily of the year


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2018)

lokie said:


> The view at the end of my dad's driveway.
> The Mtn Range in the back wraps around the horizon in every direction.
> 
> View attachment 4207437


that could easily be a few miles down the road from here, nice place


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2018)

lokie said:


> The view at the end of my dad's driveway.
> The Mtn Range in the back wraps around the horizon in every direction.
> 
> View attachment 4207437


very nice place man......

i was doing the same this weekend while i was mowing the families place this weekend...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2018)

re-master photo from my dad's collection


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2018)

ISS images of typhoon trami that hit Japan


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> re-master photo from my dad's collection
> View attachment 4208432


Nice.
My Dad kept a journal & reading about the nightly rocket & sapper attacks while he was in Da Nang really kept me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice.
> My Dad kept a journal & reading about the nightly rocket & sapper attacks while he was in Da Nang really kept me on the edge of my seat.


me and my mom recently found his collection.....i knew he went for 2 tours but we didn't know about the 3rd he did in 71 kinda freaked us out, that was one the pictures we found. I asked him, he just winked and went back into his garage....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2018)

Painted rocks! First: Beautiful geometric abstracts that put me in mind of those awesome hand-painted Oaxacan figurines.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2018)

welp cousin it's space tomatoes are looking good outside, almost time to plant them up into a new home....see how the next phase will work out....


----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Painted rocks! First: Beautiful geometric abstracts that put me in mind of those awesome hand-painted Oaxacan figurines.


Polished azurite.


----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2018)

Tire carving.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Tire carving.
> 
> View attachment 4208476


Is that a cold-weather activity?

It puts me in mind of gun engraving but on a larger scale.


----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Is that a cold-weather activity?
> 
> It puts me in mind of gun engraving but on a larger scale.


Not sure, here's a link. http://www.toxel.com/inspiration/2012/08/08/tire-carvings/


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Oct 2, 2018)

Sinkhole in China.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4209107


that's impressive i must say


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4209107


nice dress, but what is that guy doing to that calf?


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2018)

Stick bugs are creepy looking.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)

Apollo Landing....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)

Mount Fuji from ISS


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stick bugs are creepy looking.


they are, they are also a great tool to teach with especially if you have little ones. That's what i do with my grandkids. Everytime i find a moth, walking stick, mantis.....spider.....i use them as teaching tools of whats out there they don't see....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4209619
> Mount Fuji from ISS





BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4209618
> 
> Apollo Landing....


lot of improvements in photography since 69. that photo was taken from the Apollo orbiter at a height of about 70 miles. 
the photo from the ISS was taken roughly 254 miles up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4209629 View attachment 4209630


is that one of those "snapping" shrimp? i saw on pbs or nature channel one day, they curl up, then pop open so fast they knock small prey loopy


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> lot of improvements in photography since 69. that photo was taken from the Apollo orbiter at a height of about 70 miles.
> the photo from the ISS was taken roughly 254 miles up.


big improvement since then......hey if you want to check out the rest of the landing sites all you need is a good telescope and a light deffuser...and you can see them yourself.....here is a map of them...

 
they're labeled too....each one


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that one of those "snapping" shrimp? i saw on pbs or nature channel one day, they curl up, then pop open so fast they knock small prey loopy


It's a Mantis Shrimp - they can have two types of weapons, the most common being the club that when deployed moves so fast that water vaporizes & a bubble will appear. The other looks more like a preying mantis "claw" - shrimp fishermen in Louisiana (and other places too) call them "Thumb Splitters" for obvious reasons.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's a Mantis Shrimp - they can have two types of weapons, the most common being the club that when deployed moves so fast that water vaporizes & a bubble will appear. The other looks more like a preying mantis "claw" - shrimp fishermen in Louisiana (and other places too) call them "Thumb Splitters" for obvious reasons.


fucked that crab up


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's a Mantis Shrimp - they can have two types of weapons, the most common being the club that when deployed moves so fast that water vaporizes & a bubble will appear. The other looks more like a preying mantis "claw" - shrimp fishermen in Louisiana (and other places too) call them "Thumb Splitters" for obvious reasons.


crab didn't have a chance with those kinda guns....lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 3, 2018)

My buddy had a smaller one in his saltwater aquarium for a little while, you could hear it snap anywhere in the house. It never killed any fish, but it would stun them occasionally. I was always worried it was going to break the tank, cause it's an old glass tank. I tried getting my buddy to put his finger in front it it to see what it felt like,but he wouldn't and wouldn't let me put my arm in the tank. It couldn't be THAT bad if it wasn't killing tiny fish.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2018)

you watch that video ^ ? knocked a hole in the crab's back shell hitting it in the front....guess size matters


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 3, 2018)

I was wrong, he had a pistol shrimp, similar to the mantis, but not as powerful.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was wrong, he had a pistol shrimp, similar to the mantis, but not as powerful.


Actually Pistol shrimp aren't in the same Phylum as Mantis - and though the pistol's do make a very loud snapping they are not using it for hunting, I believe it is more a defense/communication mechanism.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4209616


At first I thought those stick bugs were what's left of a plant after trimming.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm in New Orleans on business, and today I went on a kayak swamp tour. I've been to Louisiana a few times, but I've never been in the swamp. It's another world compared to Colorado.
          
Sorry to the people with a poor internet connection. I follow this thread because of the cool pics and rarely share anything, so I thought I would contribute.


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'm in New Orleans on business, and today I went on a kayak swamp tour. I've been to Louisiana a few times, but I've never been in the swamp. It's another world compared to Colorado.
> 
> 
> Sorry to the people with a poor internet connection. I follow this thread because of the cool pics and rarely share anything, so I thought I would contribute.


Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'm in New Orleans on business, and today I went on a kayak swamp tour. I've been to Louisiana a few times, but I've never been in the swamp. It's another world compared to Colorado.
> 
> Sorry to the people with a poor internet connection. I follow this thread because of the cool pics and rarely share anything, so I thought I would contribute.


you look like you had fun......thanks for sharing

yeah Louisiana is a completely different ball game....been crawfish hunting there, redfish hunting in the gulf, and gator hunting there......


----------



## macsnax (Oct 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you look like you had fun......thanks for sharing
> 
> yeah Louisiana is a completely different ball game....been crawfish hunting there, redfish hunting in the gulf, and gator hunting there......


I really want to come back and go for a gator with my bow, maybe next year if I have time.


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## SMT69 (Oct 4, 2018)

^ Even the security bars are stylin' lol....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)

Salt & Pepper and Ice......


----------



## DCcan (Oct 4, 2018)

An old Prohibition era smuggling cove where I'm smokin till the horizon went crooked today 


Quoddy Head, its a kelp factory now, thats whats on the rocks to the right.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Salt & Pepper and Ice......


Before the Moon ruined early-AM sky darkness, I watched Giacobini-Zinner through my 20x90s. It's listed as mag 7.5 but I see it as fainter, say mag 9. Now that the moon is almost gone i'll see f i can reacquire it tomorrow morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4210911


nice picture, but just where is this lake?


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nice picture, but just where is this lake?
> View attachment 4210936


That's Mt. Fuji from the space station.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

420God said:


> That's Mt. Fuji from the space station.


yeah, point the lake out on the picture.....


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, point the lake out on the picture.....


Ah, gotcha now. I don't see one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, point the lake out on the picture.....


ahh point taken man.....thanks for pointing it out......

i knew there was something weird the row boat as well....

still a good picture overall....


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 5, 2018)

I was wondering why no ripples.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4210948


Pre*-*Sinsemilia days - no buds (but I'd like to see them )


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 5, 2018)

Now I'm wondering why no nipples?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Now I'm wondering why no nipples?


She's still in Veg.


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2018)

Usually this type of art I'll view and move on.

This piece has me looking back several times just to see if there is
anything else that I may have missed the last time I opened it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2018)

More painted rocks







@racerboy71 







"mine ... mine ... mine"


----------



## lokie (Oct 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> More painted rocks


I know someone that loves peeps so much they would probably swallow 3 
of those blue chicks before they realized what was up.


----------



## 420God (Oct 7, 2018)

lokie said:


> I know someone that loves peeps so much they would probably swallow 3
> of those blue chicks before they realized what was up.


I was thinking those are a broken tooth waiting to happen. Halloween is right around the corner, trick or treat bitches.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2018)

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/lava-moon-waterfall/

 
cool picture, the video the artist did in the link above is even cooler.....but this was on snopes? did the flat earthers believe the plasma moon had sprung a leak?.......¿


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2018)

sussex, england


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2018)

translucent frog


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

found this about native american tents......really didn't know that every pole had a meaning....kinda cool in a way....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> found this about native american tents......really didn't know that every pole had a meaning....kinda cool in a way....
> View attachment 4212871


It makes you wonder..


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It makes you wonder..
> View attachment 4212900


it does, very much so.......very much so


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2018)

my friend and his family came for a visit. took them up to Clingman's Dome, one of the best view's in the area, and the only one that doesn't require a pretty rigorous hike.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my friend and his family came for a visit. took them up to Clingman's Dome, one of the best view's in the area, and the only one that doesn't require a pretty rigorous hike.View attachment 4212950 View attachment 4212951 View attachment 4212952 View attachment 4212953 View attachment 4212954 View attachment 4212955


awesome place man


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 9, 2018)

@BudmanTX Are the hummers back for ya yet, I havent seen one in at least a month.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> @BudmanTX will send this guy back in a month or so.
> View attachment 4189264


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> @BudmanTX Are the hummers back for ya yet, I havent seen one in at least a month.


Oh wrong kinda of hummer....me and my mind......

actually they haven't come back, we've had rain here for a while.....today cleared up, so me and the wife should start seein them, we put up fresh homes for them in the trees, so we'll see what happens....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)

gotta love Juno


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)

artistic representation of cassini crashing into Saturn, still can't believe they got a Emmy nomination though...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> More painted rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very cool.. i did a vw bus jack o lantern the other year that turned out about, idk, a 6 or 7 out of ten on the appropriate scale for such things.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2018)

420God said:


> That's Mt. Fuji from the space station.


 i'd love to go to the f1 race at fuji, only problem is they've been holding it at suzuka instead of the fuji circuit the last few years..


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2018)

I did manage to see the comet (Giacobini-Zinner) again this morning. I had to go back and forth between the binoculars and the star map on the LCD screen, which was very bad for my night vision. I finally located the comet; I'd been mistaking it for a field star. 
After letting my vision recover, I noticed no coma or tail. I'd seen a definite coma and a hint of tail when I viewed it in September. Now ... a dot.

In the past few days the magnitude estimate for Giacobini-Zinner on Heavens-Above has dropped from 7.5 to 8.5. The starlike object I saw was about that bright, but the absence of extended features made it harder to spot than I'd figured. 

There is another comet due for December; it's called 46P/Wirtanen. It should come quite close to Earth and is expected to be naked-eye visible for some nights. Here's its projected sky track.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I did manage to see the comet (Giacobini-Zinner) again this morning. I had to go back and forth between the binoculars and the star map on the LCD screen, which was very bad for my night vision. I finally located the comet; I'd been mistaking it for a field star.
> After letting my vision recover, I noticed no coma or tail. I'd seen a definite coma and a hint of tail when I viewed it in September. Now ... a dot.
> 
> In the past few days the magnitude estimate for Giacobini-Zinner on Heavens-Above has dropped from 7.5 to 8.5. The starlike object I saw was about that bright, but the absence of extended features made it harder to spot than I'd figured.
> ...


What state is that in I don't even recognize the countys...... it's like totally spaced out. Lol







Yeah, corny I know.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd love to go to the f1 race at fuji, only problem is they've been holding it at suzuka instead of the fuji circuit the last few years..


you should go anyways....they always have a good showing......i got a track north of me, me and a few friends are going for the party and the race.....see if my wife can be up to it too.....i went to the one in Pheonix, Az and it was a blast......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I did manage to see the comet (Giacobini-Zinner) again this morning. I had to go back and forth between the binoculars and the star map on the LCD screen, which was very bad for my night vision. I finally located the comet; I'd been mistaking it for a field star.
> After letting my vision recover, I noticed no coma or tail. I'd seen a definite coma and a hint of tail when I viewed it in September. Now ... a dot.
> 
> In the past few days the magnitude estimate for Giacobini-Zinner on Heavens-Above has dropped from 7.5 to 8.5. The starlike object I saw was about that bright, but the absence of extended features made it harder to spot than I'd figured.
> ...


what helps with eye sign is red, change your bulbs or screens to red and you won't have they eye sight problem, learned that a long time ago with the telescope......dunno if i can see that where i'm at though....

killer map btw


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> What state is that in I don't even recognize the countys...... it's like totally spaced out. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


constillation map of the sky.....to the right of the line is Orion, north of that is the cup aka Sagiterius (fucking sp) , too early for me to tell the rest of the map right now.....no coffee.....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> What state is that in I don't even recognize the countys...... it's like totally spaced out. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the state of oh so very high


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> constillation map of the sky.....to the right of the line is Orion, north of that is the cup aka Sagiterius (fucking sp) , too early for me to tell the rest of the map right now.....no coffee.....


I think you mean Taurus the Bull ... other side of the Zodiac ... 

I've found tracking stuff on Heavens-Above to be a great way to find out how much sky I still do not know. Satellite passes are fun.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I did manage to see the comet (Giacobini-Zinner) again this morning. I had to go back and forth between the binoculars and the star map on the LCD screen, which was very bad for my night vision. I finally located the comet; I'd been mistaking it for a field star.
> After letting my vision recover, I noticed no coma or tail. I'd seen a definite coma and a hint of tail when I viewed it in September. Now ... a dot.
> 
> In the past few days the magnitude estimate for Giacobini-Zinner on Heavens-Above has dropped from 7.5 to 8.5. The starlike object I saw was about that bright, but the absence of extended features made it harder to spot than I'd figured.
> ...


you ever read "space" by mitchner? i think you'd like it, main character is a astronomy enthusiast


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> What state is that in I don't even recognize the countys.


I added an identifier for you


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you ever read "space" by mitchner? i think you'd like it, main character is a astronomy enthusiast


I think so, when I was a kid ... title character had a thing for the star Altair iirc


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I added an identifier for you
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214456


So do I turn left at Penis Major?


----------



## Bareback (Oct 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> constillation map of the sky.....to the right of the line is Orion, north of that is the cup aka Sagiterius (fucking sp) , too early for me to tell the rest of the map right now.....no coffee.....


Hahaha yeah I know, was totally joking around. 

Tell me about the f1 race in Phenix was it at the international raceway ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I think you mean Taurus the Bull ... other side of the Zodiac ...
> 
> I've found tracking stuff on Heavens-Above to be a great way to find out how much sky I still do not know. Satellite passes are fun.


hey if you like that one, this is the one i have on my laptop when i'm outside....

https://www.ap-i.net/skychart/en/start

it's application also allows you to add it to you telescope too for tracking......if you have that availability....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha yeah I know, was totally joking around.
> 
> Tell me about the f1 race in Phenix was it at the international raceway ?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_street_circuit

it was a bitchin race


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2018)

Here is the one North of me, i'm trying to go too...

http://www.circuitoftheamericas.com/

if anything i'll do the go kart racing...hehe....or at least play on the track with one i can rent

see this is where my money goes......


----------



## Bareback (Oct 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Here is the one North of me, i'm trying to go too...
> 
> http://www.circuitoftheamericas.com/
> 
> ...


I've been to many many NASCAR races, the Indy race at Barbasal, road Atlanta IMSA races, and Atlanta Dragway and all the local dirt tracks, and even some ARCA races, ohh and the super bikes at road Atlanta. Damn near forgot supercross and mud races lol. 
I had the chance to to be on a arca pit crew , but in the interview the dude told me it was a volunteer position and I had to cover my own travel/food/and everything fuck that . It was only a few years after Ricky Rudd had ran over some crew members at Daytona and I just wasn't into dieing for free.


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've been to many many NASCAR races, the Indy race at Barbasal, road Atlanta IMSA races, and Atlanta Dragway and all the local dirt tracks, and even some ARCA races, ohh and the super bikes at road Atlanta. Damn near forgot supercross and mud races lol.
> *I had the chance* to to be on a arca pit crew , but in the interview the dude told me it was a volunteer position and I had to cover my own travel/food/and everything fuck that . It was only a few years after Ricky Rudd had ran over some crew members at Daytona and I just wasn't into dieing for free.


roadies, holidays?


opposition research, passionate exchanges with the competition?
 

groupies ?
 

missed opportunities?


Love does not have to be expensive but lust can cost a fortune.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> roadies, holidays?
> 
> 
> opposition research, passionate exchanges with the competition?
> ...


OMG, I never thought of that. How ever I've had my pic took with the monster girls that you see in the NASCAR victory lane shoots ...... and yeah those black leather tight ass outfits are even better in person.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've been to many many NASCAR races, the Indy race at Barbasal, road Atlanta IMSA races, and Atlanta Dragway and all the local dirt tracks, and even some ARCA races, ohh and the super bikes at road Atlanta. Damn near forgot supercross and mud races lol.
> I had the chance to to be on a arca pit crew , but in the interview the dude told me it was a volunteer position and I had to cover my own travel/food/and everything fuck that . It was only a few years after Ricky Rudd had ran over some crew members at Daytona and I just wasn't into dieing for free.


i was lucky enough to get into a family of gear heads. I've been to NHRA events, F1 events, F1 Bike events, supercross, mud trucks, Formula Ford, SCCA events, Motorcross which i still do from time to time, Go Karts. Been to the 24hr of Daytona, and also Nascar Daytona, and Taladega a few time. I've even done my own drag racing with a volkwagen bettle, which i know sounds strange but damn there fun..........there is nothing like smelling Nitro early in the morning before coffee, or hearing the rumble of the earth as top fuel takes a hit.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> roadies, holidays?
> 
> 
> opposition research, passionate exchanges with the competition?
> ...


why is the girl with no boobs and no butt showing off her flatness? (the one in the black tights)
give that bitch a porkchop


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> roadies, holidays?
> 
> 
> opposition research, passionate exchanges with the competition?
> ...



gotta love those victory girls, or sponsor girls......hubba hubba

some of the drag racer girls are damn fine too...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2018)

the thinking tree, italy


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why is the girl with no boobs and no butt showing off her flatness? (the one in the black tights)
> give that bitch a porkchop


Are you referring to Danica Patrick?


Did you click on the link? a 10 for #10.





She is the kind that likes to be banged into the wall and driven home.


Do you think she screams "GO DADDY" when she crosses the finish line?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2018)

Or the Force sisters in drag racing....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 13, 2018)

welp off the play gardener, got some grass to cut, weed eat, and space tomatoes to cutivate


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> Are you referring to Danica Patrick?
> View attachment 4215106
> 
> Did you click on the link? a 10 for #10.
> ...


i guess, i don't keep up on "famous people"....bitch needs some bananas and peanut butter...and gravy
(just sitting here, eating biscuits and gravy, tell her i got more)


----------



## Bareback (Oct 13, 2018)

Hanging with the family, can you believe two hurricanes rolled through here in the last month.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hanging with the family, can you believe two hurricanes rolled through here in the last month.


what a little angel


----------



## Bareback (Oct 13, 2018)

Can't take this one anywhere, she's hitting the bottle.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 13, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> what a little angel


Thanks Danny, she ain't so little though , was born 10-2 and has been gaining steadly . But she is definitely an angel.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2018)

My guitar teacher playing a couple of his own arrangements. His stuff creates such a mood...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hanging with the family, can you believe two hurricanes rolled through here in the last month.





tyler.durden said:


> My guitar teacher playing a couple of his own arrangements. His stuff creates such a mood...



nice, little one look beautiful btw.....good looking family man.....

love the pond...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2018)

that was cool of the foo fighters....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that was cool of the foo fighters....


That kid was gonna be a doctor, but FF screwed those plans and just made another headbanger. That was great...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That kid was gonna be a doctor, but FF screwed those plans and just made another headbanger. That was great...


hey, doctors can listen to heavy metal...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

Pope Pius i mummy , not to bad looking after 1700 yrs....lol......  

little macabe here sorry, but supposedly, and i could be wrong, they found some books and or parchments with him...hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

now this is a cat nap.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

human nervous system....can you imagine how long it took to get that


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> human nervous system....can you imagine how long it took to get that
> View attachment 4216650


Creepy af.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> human nervous system....can you imagine how long it took to get that
> View attachment 4216650







https://www.nlm.nih.gov/research/visible/visible_human.html


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> human nervous system....can you imagine how long it took to get that
> View attachment 4216650


That's obviously a woman!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Creepy af.


didn't mean to creep you out man.....sorry........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Pope Pius i mummy , not to bad looking after 1700 yrs....lol......View attachment 4216643 View attachment 4216644
> 
> little macabe here sorry, but supposedly, and i could be wrong, they found some books and or parchments with him...hmmm


that's remarkably well preserved for 1700 years, i wouldn't expect anything but dust and a few teeth.
even the clothing and casket lining is still in pretty good shape. they must keep him in a very stable environment.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's remarkably well preserved for 1700 years, i wouldn't expect anything but dust and a few teeth.
> even the clothing and casket lining is still in pretty good shape. they must keep him in a very stable environment.


actually it was, thought it was a cool find considering....

here is the artical: https://mysteriousearth.net/2017/03/25/archaeologists-unearthed-the-first-pope-in-history-what-they-found-proved-that-jesus-did-not-exist/

the first part of the artical in question says how he was found.....the rest is still questionable in my view, just keep an open mind when reading....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> actually it was, thought it was a cool find considering....
> 
> here is the artical: https://mysteriousearth.net/2017/03/25/archaeologists-unearthed-the-first-pope-in-history-what-they-found-proved-that-jesus-did-not-exist/
> 
> the first part of the artical in question says how he was found.....the rest is still questionable in my view, just keep an open mind when reading....


i'm not a religious guy, not defending the bible, but that's a shady website, making some pretty big assumptions from pretty small evidence


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not a religious guy, not defending the bible, but that's a shady website, making some pretty big assumptions from pretty small evidence


i know, there were 2 sites that had to same information, even wikipedia didn't have information like that.............that's why i said what i said........i'm not a religous guy either, more spiritual actually.....and i just like to search for knowledge more than anything.........

still surprised on how preserved he his after all this time


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Oct 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4217153


I bet they didn't give one bit of a damn how crowded that boat was, they were going home.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4217153


Thank God we didn't have to pack them in that tight during the Mariel Boat Lift.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thank God we didn't have to pack them in that tight during the Mariel Boat Lift.


The modern regulatory machine wouldnt facilitate it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The modern regulatory machine wouldnt facilitate it.


Had over 540 rescuee's (plus regular crew) aboard a 210' ship at one point.
That is grossly overloaded by any standard.


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> actually it was, thought it was a cool find considering....
> 
> here is the artical: https://mysteriousearth.net/2017/03/25/archaeologists-unearthed-the-first-pope-in-history-what-they-found-proved-that-jesus-did-not-exist/
> 
> the first part of the artical in question says how he was found.....the rest is still questionable in my view, just keep an open mind when reading....


This article is a load of shit, accounts of Jesus were recorded by over six thousand different authors including the Roman government.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> This article is a load of shit, accounts of Jesus were recorded by over six thousand different authors including the Roman government.


i know, i've read most of the accounts, even some in the banned books. There are other accts too.....like the one in the book of Mary Magdalene, and also the newest find the Book of Judas too. There is also references in Quranic verses too of him........that's why i said what i said about reading the article.......there are also some Coptic references too...


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4218169


Poor things looks thirsty.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Poor things looks thirsty.


yeah it does, picture came from the white sands national monument....bucket list thingy.....

couple more from there...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2018)

Liguus genus of arboreal Tropical tree snails.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2018)

mount everest from an air plane


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2018)

jimi hendrix at 19yr old


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> jimi hendrix at 19yr old
> View attachment 4221465


he was in the army, for a little less than a year. he got caught stealing cars, and was given the choice to enlist, or do two years in prison.
he was sent to the 101st airborne, had a less than stellar record in training, and took an honorable discharge when he sustained a minor injury during a jump exercise. he did refuse to talk bad about service people, he performed in front of an american flag often, and performed the national anthem at many shows, not just woodstock, so, while i wouldn't call him a military hero, he did rise above the crowd who gave returning soldiers a lot of undeserved shit.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 25, 2018)

Last to bloom in my garden.
Toad lilly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Last to bloom in my garden.View attachment 4221785
> Toad lilly.


not ready yet, look at all those clear trichs.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 25, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> jimi hendrix at 19yr old
> View attachment 4221465


I've never seen this. Mind fuckin blown. 
May steal it for my avatar(or wetf they r called 'username').
Amazing find beautiful!thanks for posting.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he was in the army, for a little less than a year. he got caught stealing cars, and was given the choice to enlist, or do two years in prison.
> he was sent to the 101st airborne, had a less than stellar record in training, and took an honorable discharge when he sustained a minor injury during a jump exercise. he did refuse to talk bad about service people, he performed in front of an american flag often, and performed the national anthem at many shows, not just woodstock, so, while i wouldn't call him a military hero, he did rise above the crowd who gave returning soldiers a lot of undeserved shit.


.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2018)

The hills of which i am a william

the hollers where i hoot





this is where i used to park to walk to my patch....it gets a lot worse just over the hill 

can't see it from here, but the people that bought the property a few years ago built 3 rental cabins within 200 feet of my patch, they had to grade a road into it......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2018)

my mom and aunt on the sky lift in 1967. i would be two in a month and a half


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2018)

Jack O latern......space style...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2018)

that one took a while to do


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4224020


No wonder no one wanted it. Too many seeds and stems.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> No wonder no one wanted it. Too many seeds and stems.


i was more surprised about the year and the can.......

on a side note: wonder if those seeds would sprout......lol


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i was more surprised about the year and the can.......
> 
> on a side note: wonder if those seeds would sprout......lol


I'd bet that at least some would


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4224018
> that one took a while to do


that looks like an octopus orgy


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4224020


Gmelin was one of the great taxonomists of early science


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2018)

cat paws nebula


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2018)

NGC5033


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4224998


"The heaviest grouper ever caught and certified as an IGFA world record was this *680-pound* goliath grouper. The fish — then generally known as a jewfish — was caught on May 20, 1961, off Fernandina Beach, Florida, using a Spanish mackerel as bait."


----------



## Bareback (Oct 31, 2018)

There's a replica of this fish at the bait and tackle store I use in Panama City Beach......or at least they used to be before hurricane Michael, I'm not sure now.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4224998


Is that a perch......










J/k


----------



## macsnax (Oct 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Is that a perch......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol panfish..... gonna need a bigger pan.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Is that a perch......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, it's big enough to sit on ...so kinda...


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 31, 2018)

Porch


----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "The heaviest grouper ever caught and certified as an IGFA world record was this *680-pound* goliath grouper. The fish — then generally known as a jewfish — was caught on May 20, 1961, off Fernandina Beach, Florida, using a Spanish mackerel as bait."
> 
> View attachment 4225003


On my first ship wreck dive in Fort Lauderdale Fl. my dive buddy swam around 
the bow out of my sight. Moments later when I caught up with him he was wide eyed 
and pointing repeatedly to a port hole in the wreck.

I swam up and looked in. I saw nothing but black. I looked back at him and he was still motioning to the port hole. So I stuck my light in to see better. What I saw was still black 
but then I could see that it was a fish eye. That eye was near the size of a paper plate.

When we surfaced I asked him what it was. He said it looked to him like a jewfish.

I take his word for it. I could not see more than that eyeball.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 1, 2018)

lokie said:


> On my first ship wreck dive in Fort Lauderdale Fl. my dive buddy swam around
> the bow out of my sight. Moments later when I caught up with him he was wide eyed
> and pointing repeatedly to a port hole in the wreck.
> 
> ...


I fish inshore and offshore all along the gulf coast from Apalachicola FL to Port Fuchion LA and Galith grouper population has sky rocketed in the last 20 years. Since they are on the endangered species list no one can keep them, no market plus heavy fines and jail time means , screw the jew fish. Those bastards and other groupers eat everything on an artificial reef, which means fewer snapper and trigger, which means more regulations...... but I guess you probably seen it first hand when you were diving.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 1, 2018)

Something about diving with a fish the size of a VW bug that can swallow a mofo...... I'm good. I'll watch from a distance.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)

i'm gonna need stouter line for this one.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 1, 2018)

I remember watching a Jacques Cousteau special in the 60's where they were diving in the Sea of Cortez and encountered a Jew fish that they said was well over 1000 lbs.
I swear it could have eaten one of those little French dudes tank and all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Nov 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember watching a Jacques Cousteau special in the 60's where they were diving in the Sea of Cortez and encountered a Jew fish that they said was well over 1000 lbs.
> I swear it could have eaten one of those little French dudes tank and all.


I've seen a few videos where someone is reeling in a little shark or some other fish, and out of nowhere one of the goliath's fly in and take their catch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I've seen a few videos where someone is reeling in a little shark or some other fish, and out of nowhere one of the goliath's fly in and take their catch.


that was the vid above GWN's post.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)

Buddy of mine just send me this with a caption: So ya Ready?
 
just sent him a email back: yep, where and when, and i want that big bastard.....lol


----------



## macsnax (Nov 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that was the vid above GWN's post.....


I kinda figured. I have a bad connection this morning, taking forever to load videos.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Buddy of mine just send me this with a caption: So ya Ready?
> View attachment 4225471
> just sent him a email back: yep, where and when, and i want that big bastard.....lol


That's a good one. I'm jealous of you guys in whitetail country. They taste so much better that mule deer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That's a good one. I'm jealous of you guys in whitetail country. They taste so much better that mule deer.


i'm hoping i can get away, with my current situation it may not happen..Time will tell...The season just started here. The guy who sent me this,owns 1000acres ranch, and he sets up trap cameras which is where this picture came from. He only allows people he knows on the ranch. Has 2 rules: respect the ranch, and respect the animals on it..other than that your free to roam. He'll even get u a horse you can use.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm hoping i can get away, with my current situation it may not happen..Time will tell...The season just started here. The guy who sent me this,owns 1000acres ranch, and he sets up trap cameras which is where this picture came from. He only allows people he knows on the ranch. Has 2 rules: respect the ranch, and respect the animals on it..other than that your free to roam. He'll even get u a horse you can use.


That's cool, you better take advantage of it while you can. Ime those kinda hookups don't last forever. Good luck buddy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That's cool, you better take advantage of it while you can. Ime those kinda hookups don't last forever. Good luck buddy.


i know, crossing my fingers this year


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2018)

A cosmic "point one zero"


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> A cosmic "point one zero"


nice one....

if you wanna have some fun.....got to ESA and look up ESAsky......

 

that's what it looks like.......found that a couple of day's ago...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4226027



How old would you guess he is?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4226027


now that's a beautiful beast......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2018)

I recently got to see this cellist god perform at a local church. It was, pardon the pun, a religious experience. I love his idea of Bach, it is so different from my own. Enjoy...


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fernandina Beach, Florida]


Lived there for several years and still frequent it, almost daily. live a stones throw away.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4226189


That looks like Bumblebee's face


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)

Roman Cavalry Helmut


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)

Artic Road...Norway


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)

NGC 1499 otherwise know as the California Nebula


----------



## playallnite (Nov 6, 2018)

sometimes flowers can be erotic, I shot this with a Nikon Coolpix


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Roman Cavalry Helmut
> View attachment 4228175


things like that make me imagine. that helmet was worn into combat by a roman charioteer. that actual object was worn by a driver, probably with one or two archers behind him, tied to the chariot, so they could fire into the enemy as they passed. the archers may have had shields to protect themselves and the charioteer. the wheels may have had sharp implements attached to keep people from trying to board. the horses would have had light armor, to deflect enemy arrows, while not hampering their movement too much....and that helmet was there....at Cannae, at Trebbia, at Phillipi.....maybe even at Pharsalus, where Julius Caesar finally cornered and defeated Pompey


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

playallnite said:


> sometimes flowers can be erotic, I shot this with a Nikon CoolpixView attachment 4228200


you and Georgia O'keefe....


----------



## playallnite (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## playallnite (Nov 6, 2018)

The above are just shots ridin' round Pa. on my motorcycle,enjoy, sorry for redundancy


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)

playallnite said:


> View attachment 4228216 View attachment 4228218 View attachment 4228220 View attachment 4228222 View attachment 4228222


nice thanks for the contributions....

nice shootin...


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)

i really need to go through the picture collection i have, so i don't double up on some.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i really need to go through the picture collection i have, so i don't double up on some.....


Nah man. Most of your pics are awesome, and I enjoy each photo blast you put on here. The occasional repost ... I think I'll revisit some personal faves, combined with simply forgetting I'd posted them ... so you're good


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2018)

ANC said:


>


An eagle striking a nice fish


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> An eagle striking a nice fish


I totally seen the fish when he posted that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 9, 2018)

Now that I see the fish I can appreciate it more.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Nah man. Most of your pics are awesome, and I enjoy each photo blast you put on here. The occasional repost ... I think I'll revisit some personal faves, combined with simply forgetting I'd posted them ... so you're good


just don't wanna get the crs or parttimers with this....you know....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

ok when i found this picture it reminded me of the holiday coming up, think the picture says alot all by itself...
 
i know i'm not gonna be around for that day, but i would like to send appreciation to all the veterans both young and old....

thank you for you service......::::salute:::


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2018)

bombing raid during WW2


----------



## lokie (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> bombing raid during WW2
> View attachment 4230666


B-24s baby


----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> B-24s baby


I believe those to be B-24 Liberator's (and this is a test . . . Is this a test?)

Here's the Buff to which you refer and Dad rode.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe those to be B-24 Liberator's (and this is a test . . . Is this a test?)
> 
> Here's the Buff to which you refer and Dad rode.
> View attachment 4231834


My UPT instructor flew Liberators during WWII. He was shot down and but for the French underground he would have been a guest of the Germans until the end of the war. He was back up in the air within days of returning after losing 1/2 his crew. They were some brave guys.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> My UPT instructor flew Liberators during WWII. He was shot down and but for the French underground he would have been a guest of the Germans until the end of the war. He was back up in the air within days of returning after losing 1/2 his crew. They were some brave guys.


they had something to believe in. a soldier today has to look for something to believe in.....just glad some of them find it


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe those to be B-24 Liberator's (and this is a test . . . Is this a test?)
> 
> Here's the Buff to which you refer and Dad rode.
> View attachment 4231834


Yah the Liberator was one of the great airframes of that war.

And the Buff ... truly a majestic beast. I always got a shiver when I saw or heard one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2018)

I love the B-24's nice aircrafts, during the rebel air show down here there is one, he'll actually take u up in it for a fee....awesome ride....i've always loved the B-17's and the B-25's.......

B-25
 
B-17


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> I love the B-24's nice aircrafts, during the rebel air show down here there is one, he'll actually take u up in it for a fee....awesome ride....i've always loved the B-17's and the B-25's.......
> 
> B-25
> View attachment 4231858
> ...


My mother rigged B-17s during WWII at the Douglas plant in Long Beach, CA.

@GreatwhiteNorth up here they are testing the retooling of the engine nacelle to carry the TF-33 engine. The old BUFF continues to flap it's wings for freedom.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> My mother rigged B-17s during WWII at the Douglas plant in Long Beach, CA.
> 
> @GreatwhiteNorth up here they are testing the retooling of the engine nacelle to carry the TF-33 engine. The old BUFF continues to flap it's wings for freedom.


I heard tell that they want to keep the B-52 flying 'til 2060.

For someone who grew up with military types lasting a few years max before being made obsolete by the next generation ... an airframe that'll be on active duty for a century is amazing.
It illustrates that the large subsonic jet has been a fairly mature technology for about 60 years now. The developments are incremental. Except in avionics but that is a modular subsystem ...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I heard tell that they want to keep the B-52 flying 'til 2060.
> 
> For someone who grew up with military types lasting a few years max before being made obsolete by the next generation ... an airframe that'll be on active duty for a century is amazing.
> It illustrates that the large subsonic jet has been a fairly mature technology for about 60 years now. The developments are incremental. Except in avionics but that is a modular subsystem ...


Also jet engine tech, hence the retool to carry the TF-33 (the newly redesigned TF-33)

@cannabineer here ya go: https://www.defensenews.com/air/2017/12/22/air-force-solidifies-options-for-b-52-engine-replacement/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

people dream about a lot of stuff, but i think we're approaching a technological plateau. we've made some insane discoveries, and learned many useful things. now it's time to develop the maturity to be able to use those discoveries and that knowledge without wiping ourselves out.
we can manipulate the genetics of a human being in vitro...but is that still a human being? once you make a genetic change to something, does that not make it something else? do we have the right to change a person's genetics before that person has an identity? how can they consent to something before they're aware? isn't the changing of a person's genetic code something they should be consulted about?
so, maybe we should answer a few existing questions before we go wallow in "science" any more......
(by the way, it's national "shallow tangent" day....so be prepared for a lot of slightly disjointed rants)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> (by the way, it's national "shallow tangent" day....so be prepared for a lot of slightly disjointed rants)


Where were we?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where were we?
> 
> View attachment 4231892


we were at U, but now we're almost to X


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .....snip......
> so, maybe we should answer a few existing questions before we go wallow in "science" any more......
> .....snip......


Science exists outside of morality. The discoveries are up to others to moralize and decide upon usage. Science is about not vetting data because all data is valuable.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Science exists outside of morality. The discoveries are up to others to moralize and decide upon usage. Science is about not vetting data because all data is valuable.


depends on the data your looking for


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Science exists outside of morality. The discoveries are up to others to moralize and decide upon usage. Science is about not vetting data because all data is valuable.


so do you teach an infant to light matches? do you teach a two year old how to turn on the stove? that's data for them.
value and safety are not the same thing.....dynamite is very valuable if you have to remove tree stumps, but that doesn't mean i'd like to keep a couple of sticks in my back pocket.
the knowledge to cure disease in the womb is very valuable, the knowledge to alter the human genome to make it "better".....valuable and very, very dangerous....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so do you teach an infant to light matches? do you teach a two year old how to turn on the stove? that's data for them.
> value and safety are not the same thing.....dynamite is very valuable if you have to remove tree stumps, but that doesn't mean i'd like to keep a couple of sticks in my back pocket.
> the knowledge to cure disease in the womb is very valuable, the knowledge to alter the human genome to make it "better".....valuable and very, very dangerous....


 What do _any _of these activities have to do with the prosecution of science? How is science or the absence of it even a factor?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> What do _any _of these activities have to do with the prosecution of science? How is science or the absence of it even a factor?


all data is valuable....i don't deny that...the point i was trying to make is that just because it's valuable doesn't mean we have the maturity to handle it safely....it would be better if some of this knowledge was set aside till we gained the wisdom to be able to use it responsibly


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all data is valuable....i don't deny that...the point i was trying to make is that just because it's valuable doesn't mean we have the maturity to handle it safely....it would be better if some of this knowledge was set aside till we gained the wisdom to be able to use it responsibly


 Not one of the concerns you just brought up is a valid critique upon science. You bring moral questions that demand a response on a moral basis. To tar "science" with the brush of right and wrong is the sort of thing that got Giordano Bruno burned at the stake. I oppose your inappropriate crossing of a border belonging to what Gould so brilliantly named "nonoverlapping magisteria".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Not one of the concerns you just brought up is a valid critique upon science. You bring moral questions that demand a response on a moral basis. To tar "science" with the brush of right and wrong is the sort of thing that got Giordano Bruno burned at the stake. I oppose your inappropriate crossing of a border belonging to what Gould so brilliantly named "nonoverlapping magisteria".


i'm not attempting to critique science. science isn't a living thing, it's a school of thought, a method of discovery, a way to find proofs of the universe around us.....i'm critiquing what we do with science......i'm critiquing our colossal arrogance....Jean de Rozier and Francois D'Arlandes were the first men to make an untethered balloon flight, on November 21, 1783, in Paris, France, in a balloon created by the Montgolfier brothers. that's 235 years....we've gone from horses, chained to the earth, to the moon...in 235 years.
and during that 235 year we've also "invented" plastic, artificial intelligence, commercial flight, modern sanitation systems,refrigeration, automobiles......and we haven't stopped once to consider the implications of it all.....until now, when those implications are about to crash down around our shoulders..how about stopping to do a little consideration before we decide to play god some more


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not attempting to critique science. science isn't a living thing, it's a school of thought, a method of discovery, a way to find proofs of the universe around us.....i'm critiquing what we do with science......i'm critiquing our colossal arrogance....Jean de Rozier and Francois D'Arlandes were the first men to make an untethered balloon flight, on November 21, 1783, in Paris, France, in a balloon created by the Montgolfier brothers. that's 235 years....we've gone from horses, chained to the earth, to the moon...in 235 years.
> and during that 235 year we've also "invented" plastic, artificial intelligence, commercial flight, modern sanitation systems,refrigeration, automobiles......and we haven't stopped once to consider the implications of it all.....until now, when those implications are about to crash down around our shoulders..how about stopping to do a little consideration before we decide to play god some more


Before going any further, please give us your definition of what science is, so we can continue this discussion in a fruitful manner.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

the investigation of our world, and the universe it is in, and our place in it, in as many meaningful ways as possible.
that's a pretty vague answer, but it was a pretty vague question.....i don't want to come off as an anti science ludite living in a barn.
i encourage and appreciate scientific investigation......i'd just like to see more responsibility used in how that information is applied.
we have rafts of plastic bigger than staten island floating in our oceans...that was a responsible use of information.....when will "the stand" become reality? when will our research learn to escape and replace us? when will our arrogance kill us all with the thoughtless flip of a switch?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the investigation of our world, and the universe it is in, and our place in it, in as many meaningful ways as possible.
> that's a pretty vague answer, but it was a pretty vague question.....i don't want to come off as an anti science ludite living in a barn.
> i encourage and appreciate scientific investigation......i'd just like to see more responsibility used in how that information is applied.
> we have rafts of plastic bigger than staten island floating in our oceans...that was a responsible use of information.....when will "the stand" become reality? when will our research learn to escape and replace us? when will our arrogance kill us all with the thoughtless flip of a switch?


Thank you for responding, it helps clarify things.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the investigation of our world, and the universe it is in, and our place in it, in as many meaningful ways as possible.


 No. Man's search for meaning has nothing to do with science and everything to do with religion. Thus "nonoverlapping magisteria".


> that's a pretty vague answer, but it was a pretty vague question.....i don't want to come off as an anti science ludite living in a barn.


 Asking you what science means is by no means a vague question. Defining science has always been a prime touchstone of all honest scientific inquiry. You have already succeeded in presenting an anti-science Luddite viewpoint when you blamed science for seriously unscientific issues.


> i encourage and appreciate scientific investigation......i'd just like to see more responsibility used in how that information is applied.


 How is this the duty, ambit, purview or even domain of scientific inquiry?


> we have rafts of plastic bigger than staten island floating in our oceans...that was a responsible use of information.....when will "the stand" become reality? when will our research learn to escape and replace us? when will our arrogance kill us all with the thoughtless flip of a switch?


You appear to generally use "science" as the scapegoat for the failures of where engineering impinges upon sociopolitical matters. This is, in my opinion, a salient indicator of
a) scientific illiteracy, and
b) an anti-technical bias

but these sound all so much better when evil godless Science is to be held up for burning in effigy.

Or not-effigy if your name is Bruno.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> No. Man's search for meaning has nothing to do with science and everything to do with religion. Thus "nonoverlapping magisteria". Asking you what science means is by no means a vague question. Defining science has always been a prime touchstone of all honest scientific inquiry. You have already succeeded in presenting an anti-science Luddite viewpoint when you blamed science for seriously unscientific issues. How is this the duty, ambit, purview or even domain of scientific inquiry?
> 
> You appear to generally use "science" as the scapegoat for the failures of where engineering impinges upon sociopolitical matters. This is, in my opinion, a salient indicator of
> a) scientific illiteracy, and
> ...


i don't particularly give a fuck, honestly. people can't be trusted to behave in a rational, sane, responsible manner. you act like the search for truth is the most important thing....truth is irrelevant...we live in the conditions we live in...and we won't climb out of those conditions with raw knowledge. if you don't have the wisdom to apply that knowledge in a responsible way.
call me a ludite, call me worse, because i am worse....if you want honesty, i'll fucking give you honesty....i'd forcefully stop all nuclear research on this planet if i could, just jerk all the material the fuck out of these asshats hands and launch it all directly into the fucking sun.
we're barely out of the trees the lesser monkeys still ive in, and we have the fucking arrogance to think we know a fucking thing? that we're the master of fuck all? we're a bunch of monkeys with guns, bombs, chemicals, fissionable materials......and we can't stop flinging shit at each other.....
stop at least one fucking war....then tell me what a ludite i am.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't particularly give a fuck, honestly. people can't be trusted to behave in a rational, sane, responsible manner. you act like the search for truth is the most important thing....truth is irrelevant...we live in the conditions we live in...and we won't climb out of those conditions with raw knowledge. if you don't have the wisdom to apply that knowledge in a responsible way.
> call me a ludite, call me worse, because i am worse....if you want honesty, i'll fucking give you honesty....i'd forcefully stop all nuclear research on this planet if i could, just jerk all the material the fuck out of these asshats hands and launch it all directly into the fucking sun.
> we're barely out of the trees the lesser monkeys still ive in, and we have the fucking arrogance to think we know a fucking thing? that we're the master of fuck all? we're a bunch of monkeys with guns, bombs, chemicals, fissionable materials......and we can't stop flinging shit at each other.....
> stop at least one fucking war....then tell me what a ludite i am.


Your moralistic opinions have nothing to do with science. I am surprised that you are resisting this simple fact. Your negative examples are all about engineering or sociopolitics and they have no bearing on science yes or science no.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> a salient indicator of
> a) scientific illiteracy, and
> b) an anti-technical bias


i'm not a scientist, and don't claim to be one. i do feel like i'm a little better informed than the average monkey, because i don't fill my head with a lot of bullshit like sports scores and tv schedules. i read news about science, and look into things that interest me. i don't claim that makes me an expert on anything. so i may be illiterate, but i feel like a functioning illiterate...
as far as the anti technology bias....as i sit in front of my computer, next to my smart tv, with my vehicle outside....using the internet, thinking about buying a second ssd for my computer....what would i have to do to not be anti tech biased? boof fucking microchips?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Your moralistic opinions have nothing to do with science. I am surprised that you are resisting this simple fact. Your negative examples are all about engineering or sociopolitics and they have no bearing on science yes or science no.


ok...you're right....science is a thing....unto itself...
people and their inability to use the information they obtain from science in a responsible manner is an entirely different subject.
there is no room for morality in the search for information.
there is an ENORMOUS....UNUSED amount of room for morality in the implementation of that information, and that is something we've been ignoring, and it's going to cost us all, dearly.
better?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ok...you're right....science is a thing....unto itself...
> people *and their inability to use the information the obtain from science in a responsible manner is an entirely different subject.*
> there is no room for morality in the search for information.
> there is an ENORMOUS....UNUSED amount of room for morality in the implementation of that information, and that is something we've been ignoring, and it's going to cost us all, dearly.
> better?


 Precisely. You blamed science unfairly for what amounts to politics. 

Science is about gaining information, not implementing it. That is at best engineering and at worst Auschwitz.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Precisely. You blamed science unfairly for what amounts to politics.
> 
> Science is about gaining information, not implementing it. That is at best engineering and at worst Auschwitz.


honestly, that whole argument was about semantics...we both still hold exactly the same opinions now as we did two hours ago....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> I love the B-24's nice aircrafts, during the rebel air show down here there is one, he'll actually take u up in it for a fee....awesome ride....i've always loved the B-17's and the B-25's.......
> 
> B-25
> View attachment 4231858
> ...





curious2garden said:


> My mother rigged B-17s during WWII at the Douglas plant in Long Beach, CA.
> 
> @GreatwhiteNorth up here they are testing the retooling of the engine nacelle to carry the TF-33 engine. The old BUFF continues to flap it's wings for freedom.


 
My dad always said this was THE most impressive and beautiful aircraft he saw in WWII. He always felt safer when he heard the unmistakable roar.

He bought me 3 different models of P-38's to build when I was a kid and confiscated the best ones for his desk. Lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> honestly, that whole argument was about semantics...we both still hold exactly the same opinions now as we did two hours ago....


Semantics is central to the definition of terms. There is no way to argue any point of substance without a concurrence on terminology. Thank you for your concession.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Semantics is central to the definition of terms. There is no way to argue any point of substance without a concurrence on terminology. Thank you for your concession.


thank you for gracefully accepting that concession, and not being a douchebag about it......


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thank you for gracefully accepting that concession, and not being a douchebag about it......


I accept your graciousness in precisely the spirit it was offered.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> My mother rigged B-17s during WWII at the Douglas plant in Long Beach, CA.
> 
> @GreatwhiteNorth up here they are testing the retooling of the engine nacelle to carry the TF-33 engine. The old BUFF continues to flap it's wings for freedom.


My Dad flew 17's and occasionally 24's, 5th AF in the Pacific.


tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4232106
> My dad always said this was THE most impressive and beautiful aircraft he saw in WWII. He always felt safer when he heard the unmistakable roar.
> 
> He bought me 3 different models of P-38's to build when I was a kid and confiscated the best ones for his desk. Lol.


The 38s got Admiral Marshall Yamamoto over Bougainville


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> My Dad flew 17's and occasionally 24's, 5th AF in the Pacific.


Gen. Savage?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> ~snip~
> 
> The 38s got Admiral Marshall Yamamoto over Bougainville


Did they use science?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Gen. Savage?
> View attachment 4232137


LOL, different theater


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, different theater


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


It was so well done. I loved the Airplane franchise.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It was so well done. I loved the Airplane franchise.


Indeed, it was *Beautiful *


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> My Dad flew 17's and occasionally 24's, 5th AF in the Pacific. The 38s got Admiral Marshall Yamamoto over Bougainville


Nice account of VENGEANCE, the op to shoot Yamamoto down. 
https://warfarehistorynetwork.com/daily/wwii/killing-yamamoto-operation-vengeance-from-roger-ames-cockpit/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2018)

i'm retracting my "apology"....which wasn't sincere to begin with....you can say all day that there are no morals or ethics to science, but you're fucking wrong, and always will be for one simple fact.
human beings are the ones "performing" science. human beings always have a motive for doing anything....and once you have a motive, morals and ethics are involved. science isn't the pure search for knowledge and never has been, it's a by product of human beings trying to improve their lot in life. it's only the last few generations of humans that have had any time to devote to "pure research"....and i'm very skeptical of the "purity" .....how many of them can afford to pursue that research without involving outside funding? and outside funding comes with stipulations....
so take the high road, worship "science" .....but your goddess is a whore, who sells out almost constantly....


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 13, 2018)

How can Science be a whore without a man? It's just Science.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2018)

https://www.startalkradio.net/show/cosmic-queries-science-morality/


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2018)

Isn't science a bitch......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2018)

science IS neutral. it is neither good nor bad. empirical data is neither good nor bad....it is merely observed facts. they can be neither evil nor noble....
the second a human being uses that data, it ceases to be empirical, and does become subject to the morals and ethics of those using it. the uses can be either noble, or shameful....or as most are, somewhere in the gray area in between.....
so yes, i get it, knowledge is neutral.....but the second that knowledge is shared, it can be used to help, or to harm....which isn't a function of science, but of human nature
so while science is above good or evil, the people who use it are not.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2018)

an anartic night


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2018)

jimi hendrix 1969


----------



## macsnax (Nov 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4232616


That's super cool.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4232616


is that a mammoth skull?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that a mammoth skull?


 They need to do the science on it first


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> They need to do the science on it first


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4233015


I am glad to see that you recognize what your argument has become.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I am glad to see that you recognize what your argument has become.


it's not an argument, i quit arguing....you see it your way, and i see it mine, and the two will obviously never meet...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's not an argument, i quit arguing....you see it your way, and i see it mine, and the two will obviously never meet...


The difference is that yours is wrong. Even Bill Nye told you that in the video you posted.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The difference is that yours is wrong. Even Bill Nye told you that in the video you posted.


you can go on forever.....and you'll still never get me to admit you're right, because i don't think you are....so, keep it up till you get tired of it....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

sed with by your video champion.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can go on forever.....and you'll still never get me to admit you're right, because i don't think you are....so, keep it up till you get tired of it....


 I do not need to get you to admit what you already did. Your fallacious argument was neatly dispatched by your chosen champion the Science Guy. I really like arguments like this where my opponent does all the heavy lifting needed to destroy his own claims. So I am all in favor of going a few more rounds; it is such entertainment to point out your scientific illiteracy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

Jupiter fly by


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

bye, nice knowing you, till now.....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bye, nice knowing you, till now.....


You don't like it when people bring you the truth.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

just sitting here with my coffee like......
 

morning btw


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> just sitting here with my coffee like......
> View attachment 4233033
> 
> morning btw


Beautiful science


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Beautiful science


the good ol Hadron Collider.....love that machine....

you know there is a site where you can help them...it's an open source project with them....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> the good ol Hadron Collider.....love that machine....
> 
> you know there is a site where you can help them...it's an open source project with them....


 The pic is of the Z Machine, which iirc uses electromagnetic pulse to generate locally high temperatures and pressures. But yeah the Hadron Collider has some seriously cool instruments built around the points of collision. I think I'll post pics later.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The pic is of the Z Machine, which iirc uses electromagnetic pulse to generate locally high temperatures and pressures. But yeah the Hadron Collider has some seriously cool instruments built around the points of collision. I think I'll post pics later.


ah ok cool.......i'll look up z machine later on...to see what it's about.....

meanwhile here is that site:

https://www.zooniverse.org/projects

check it out, has some nice stuff....the hadron is in there, plus alot of others.

i like going to the space projects myself..


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


i'd drive it....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ah ok cool.......i'll look up z machine later on...to see what it's about.....
> 
> meanwhile here is that site:
> 
> ...


I like space too


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I like space too


the physics side is good to....that's where you'll find the LHC....it's under Higgs Hunter project...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> the physics side is good to....that's where you'll find the LHC....it's under Higgs Hunter project...


 A favorite gif - five F-1s in full song


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> A favorite gif - five F-1s in full song


that roar of those engines...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that roar of those engines...


I was stationed in Port Canaveral for several years during the Shuttle heydays and got a much closer seat than most as we held all the waterborne security for each launch.
The steady deep sustained crackle of those boosters is something you never forget.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was stationed in Port Canaveral for several years during the Shuttle heydays and got a much closer seat than most as we held all the waterborne security for each launch.
> The steady deep sustained crackle of those boosters is something you never forget.


 I have never been to a space launch. I would have loved to see a Saturn or a Shuttle or one of the Titan 4s take off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that a mammoth skull?


the answer to your question is yes that is a mommoth skull, fully intact, which is rare by any means. Think it was found in the upper mid west, michigan that general area, universities and museums pay good money for them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> the answer to your question is yes that is a mommoth skull, fully intact, which is rare by any means. Think it was found in the upper mid west, michigan that general area, universities and museums pay good money for them.


very cool, would imagine it's rare to find them that intact


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I have never been to a space launch. I would have loved to see a Saturn or a Shuttle or one of the Titan 4s take off.


me and you both.....love to see a launch in person. Sometimes i can catch launches through youtube live, but it's rare.

yeah smoke a doobie while watching that take off.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2018)

My favorite was in the RHIB just off the beach - probably around 1/2 mile from the pad itself. It was like being in the middle of the most intense non-stop lightning storm ever & you could feel it thundering in your thorax.

Once had an all black Huey bounce up over the berm right on top of us bristling with door gunners - they scared the living shit out of us, thank God they realized who we were.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> very cool, would imagine it's rare to find them that intact


it is, very rare...

now there is a part of a science community that actually want to bring them back, it's nice to see how they are looking for them and other things. Me and the wife watched an episode of expidition unknown, where there is a company that wants the clone one and bring it back....

https://www.travelchannel.com/shows/expedition-unknown/episodes/woolly-mammoth-part-1

ck it out


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> it is, very rare...
> 
> now there is a part of a science community that actually want to bring them back, it's nice to see how they are looking for them and other things. Me and the wife watched an episode of expidition unknown, where there is a company that wants the clone one and bring it back....
> 
> ...


The Athabaskan people of Alaska's interior still have an oral history of hunting them.
Some of the places I've seen up here I just would not be terribly surprised to see one walking around.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Athabaskan people of Alaska's interior still have an oral history of hunting them.
> Some of the places I've seen up here I just would not be terribly surprised to see one walking around.


there is another oral history out of Siberia with the people there. and it seems there is an area there where the permafrost is melting, that area is exposing more Mammoth bones and there fresh too....it in the Batagaika crater......you know you can actually see that crater in google earth......

http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170223-in-siberia-there-is-a-huge-crater-and-it-is-getting-bigger


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> it is, very rare...
> 
> now there is a part of a science community that actually want to bring them back, it's nice to see how they are looking for them and other things. Me and the wife watched an episode of expidition unknown, where there is a company that wants the clone one and bring it back....
> 
> ...


that would be cool, i'd like to see a live mammoth. i know a lot of things from older eras couldn't survive with the oxygen levels we have now, but mammoths should be modern enough to adapt


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would be cool, i'd like to see a live mammoth. i know a lot of things from older eras couldn't survive with the oxygen levels we have now, but mammoths should be modern enough to adapt


hmmm how to put this......if you look at a darwinistic evolutionary approach to that, they already have, they just don't have hair, in this day we call them elephants


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

cave nebula


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hmmm how to put this......if you look at a darwinistic evolutionary approach to that, they already have, they just don't have hair, in this day we call them elephants


yes, but i was referring to one of the impossibilities of jurassic park. dinosaurs would have a very hard time surviving today, because the current oxygen level is much higher than it was then. it hoverd around 30% for a long time, then it dropped down to 10 percent at the end of the Permian era. no one is sure exactly why, but it caused a massive extinction event. it has slowly risen over the last 200 million years to about 21%, which is pretty much twice the level as during the jurassic...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxygen_toxicity.....so a cloned dinosaur would have a problem adapting to breathing twice as much oxygen as they were designed to....mammoths are more modern, and shouldn't have as much of a discrepancy to deal with......is what i meant....i'm aware of evolution.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hmmm how to put this......if you look at a darwinistic evolutionary approach to that, they already have, they just don't have hair, in this day we call them elephants


Member of the "Hair club for Elephants"


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2018)

asian elephants are weird.
I went on an elephant safari in Zimbabwe in 2000. It is an amazing feeling riding on one of these beasts.
It ripped a small tree from its roots as it walked by without even a tremor of the power carrying through its body.
It was a big 12-year-old male called Big Boy, he was a rescue from a circus.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Member of the "Hair club for Elephants"
> 
> View attachment 4233141


those little guys are love bugs


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

ANC said:


>


where did you get a picture of my ex mother in law?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Nice! Tardigrades (water bears) ultimate survivors, definition of tough


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that would be cool, i'd like to see a live mammoth. i know a lot of things from older eras couldn't survive with the oxygen levels we have now, but mammoths should be modern enough to adapt









If you inspect this graph, oxygen levels for the last 10 million years have been stable. Mammoths lived from ca. 5 MYa to 10 thousand Ya. So how possibly would oxygen levels have anything to do with the fitness of a mammoth to survive? That pesky science keeps getting in the way. Mammoths would find today's climate just fine.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes, but i was referring to one of the impossibilities of jurassic park. dinosaurs would have a very hard time surviving today, because the current oxygen level is much higher than it was then. it hoverd around 30% for a long time, then it dropped down to 10 percent at the end of the Permian era. no one is sure exactly why, but it caused a massive extinction event. it has slowly risen over the last 200 million years to about 21%, which is pretty much twice the level as during the jurassic...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxygen_toxicity.....so a cloned dinosaur would have a problem adapting to breathing twice as much oxygen as they were designed to....mammoths are more modern, and shouldn't have as much of a discrepancy to deal with......is what i meant....i'm aware of evolution.....


 The dinosaurs happened after the Permian. They effectively define the Mesozoic Era. 245 to 65 MYa


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2018)

circa 1910 France


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2018)

now that's a big pig....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2018)

comet 46p


----------



## macsnax (Nov 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4233591
> 
> circa 1910 France


That's cool, I need to start checking my "watched threads" half of them aren't giving me alerts.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4233595
> 
> now that's a big pig....


That's a lot of bacon!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That's cool, I need to start checking my "watched threads" half of them aren't giving me alerts.


guess you like the background of the image.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> guess you like the background of the image.....


yup, nice bird cage...


----------



## macsnax (Nov 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> guess you like the background of the image.....


I dig really old pics where you see someone hanging out with a couple mj plants.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I dig really old pics where you see someone hanging out with a couple mj plants.


you should see some of the one out of Brooklyn, NY. Some of those picture are in the library there. I'll see if i can find them...


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> guess you like the background of the image.....


Didnt even notice, I was thinking must have been about a .5 sec exposure cause of the cats tail, didnt see the plant


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you should see some of the one out of Brooklyn, NY. Some of those picture are in the library there. I'll see if i can find them...


ok here are a few of those pictures i mentioned
 
 
 

there are more...just fyi


----------



## macsnax (Nov 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok here are a few of those pictures i mentioned
> View attachment 4234134
> View attachment 4234135
> View attachment 4234137
> ...


I didn't mean the kind where some asshole is stealing them, lol. Jk cool pics.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I didn't mean the kind where some asshole is stealing them, lol. Jk cool pics.


yeah, i was hoping more for folks sitting around the back yard, which just happens to be full of weed....
did those pics have any dates? hard to tell if thats from the 30s, 40's, 50's? the vehicles look 40's -ish, but i'm not an expert


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, i was hoping more for folks sitting around the back yard, which just happens to be full of weed....
> did those pics have any dates? hard to tell if thats from the 30s, 40's, 50's? the vehicles look 40's -ish, but i'm not an expert


the answer to your question is 1940's to early 50'

here is the article:

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/25/brooklyn-marijuana_n_4665886.html

rather good read honestly


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)

running man nebula


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2018)

this early picture came from out of Russia...


----------



## Bareback (Nov 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My favorite was in the RHIB just off the beach - probably around 1/2 mile from the pad itself. It was like being in the middle of the most intense non-stop lightning storm ever & you could feel it thundering in your thorax.
> 
> Once had an all black Huey bounce up over the berm right on top of us bristling with door gunners - they scared the living shit out of us, thank God they realized who we were.


I've fished near Cape Canaveral, they take security very seriously. Great inshore/nearnshore fishing but don't get to close .


----------



## macsnax (Nov 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> this early picture came from out of Russia...
> View attachment 4234218


Look how close together those are, and they trimmed the lowers. I doubt they called it "lollypoping" back then. Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Look how close together those are, and they trimmed the lowers. I doubt they called it "lollypoping" back then. Lol


that might be hemp, when i lived in Fargo back in the 90s there was a huge field of hemp out past the airport. if you drove out the access road you could sit in the middle of this huge field of nice looking plants that wouldn't do a damn thing but give you a headache and a sore throat if you smoked it. took a few chicks out there, they freaked the fuck out till i told them it wasn't any good. must have been a good ten acres. think it was the remnants of a research farm the college had back in the 50s and 60s


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 16, 2018)

Hemp for Victory. What a Beautiful plant.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that might be hemp, when i lived in Fargo back in the 90s there was a huge field of hemp out past the airport. if you drove out the access road you could sit in the middle of this huge field of nice looking plants that wouldn't do a damn thing but give you a headache and a sore throat if you smoked it. took a few chicks out there, they freaked the fuck out till i told them it wasn't any good. must have been a good ten acres. think it was the remnants of a research farm the college had back in the 50s and 60s


Probably is hemp, that actually sounds like a good business to be inn these days.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2018)

yeah, it's big in Tn, lots of people growing it for the cbd market. flips out some of the old people, they drive around a curve and there's a field of "evil marijuana" ......


----------



## macsnax (Nov 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, it's big in Tn, lots of people growing it for the cbd market. flips out some of the old people, they drive around a curve and there's a field of "evil marijuana" ......


Omg, it was the devil's lettuce as far as I could see!


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 18, 2018)

http://www.ogd.com/national/lady-liberty-the-passing-of-the-torch-20181117


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2018)

The 1910 Brooke Swan Car


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> The 1910 Brooke Swan Car


hate to have to wax that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> The 1910 Brooke Swan Car


https://jalopnik.com/the-1910-brooke-swan-car-is-the-most-absurd-thing-ive-e-1830504638
was wondering why it was built....now i want a vehicle that hisses at people and poops as it drives away......


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> The 1910 Brooke Swan Car


Can you goose the throttle on that thing?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://jalopnik.com/the-1910-brooke-swan-car-is-the-most-absurd-thing-ive-e-1830504638
> was wondering why it was built....now i want a vehicle that hisses at people and poops as it drives away......


That reminds me of dogs who resemble their owners


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That reminds me of dogs who resemble their owners


now that you mention it, i do hiss at people and poop as i drive away......


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now that you mention it, i do hiss at people and poop as i drive away......


lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that might be hemp, when i lived in Fargo back in the 90s there was a huge field of hemp out past the airport. if you drove out the access road you could sit in the middle of this huge field of nice looking plants that wouldn't do a damn thing but give you a headache and a sore throat if you smoked it. took a few chicks out there, they freaked the fuck out till i told them it wasn't any good. must have been a good ten acres. think it was the remnants of a research farm the college had back in the 50s and 60s


It's hemp,all over the midwest; farmers were expected to grow it, subsidized by the War Dept during WW2. I was fishing for brook trout in SE MN 1981, we're hiking across a large dairy farm to the brook, was lined on both sides for 3-400 yds & 100 ft deep. I didn't know and thought whoa. The guys are laughing, dry some the guys passed and still giggle. The dude who brought us there knew the whole history


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2018)

kevin richardson with friend, they call him the lion whisper


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2018)

lagoon nebula


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2018)

willey mays


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4235715
> willey mays


Damn he was good. I feel sorry for folks who never saw him play. He was one of the few SF Giants players also beloved by LA Dodger fans. He's still alive and well at 87


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn he was good. I feel sorry for folks who never saw him play. He was one of the few SF Giants players also beloved by LA Dodger fans. He's still alive and well at 87


yeah he was, i always like the highlight of the great catch.......still have a couple of baseball card of him....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)

apollo 15, panoramic shot


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2018)

*Batagaika crater

 

this is a permafrost crater that's happening in Russia, it's melting.....
*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batagaika_crater

you can see this from Google earth...just fyi


----------



## macsnax (Nov 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4236312


I've watched osprey do that a few times. They hit the water at a pretty high rate of speed!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4236315


I like the old weed collages and the ones where they press the leaves in a photo album. Can't remember who or where, but I seen one with a wide variety off sativa fans, some real skinny leaves that were really long pressed in a book. How do they keep from turning to dust?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> *Batagaika crater
> 
> View attachment 4236321
> 
> ...


That's just scary


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I like the old weed collages and the ones where they press the leaves in a photo album. Can't remember who or where, but I seen one with a wide variety off sativa fans, some real skinny leaves that were really long pressed in a book. *How do they keep from turning to dust?*


They're permanently mounted between glass; inert gassed and sealed, kept in the dark for important scientific collections. One needs to be a professional VIP to see the actual specimen, other folks see good photos.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4236312


that ain't so pretty if you're a fish


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> that ain't so pretty if you're a fish


The last thing that mullet saw was bubbles.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2018)

In May of 1861, 9 year old John Lincoln "Johnny" Clem ran away from his home in Newark, Ohio, to join the Union Army, but found the Army was not interested in signing on a 9 year old boy when the commander of the 3rd Ohio Regiment told him he "wasn't enlisting infants," and turned him down. Clem tried the 22nd Michigan Regiment next, and its commander told him the same. Determined, Clem tagged after the regiment, acted out the role of a drummer boy, and was allowed to remain. Though still not regularly enrolled, he performed camp duties and received a soldier's pay of $13 a month, a sum collected and donated by the regiment's officers.
The next April, at Shiloh, Clem's drum was smashed by an artillery round and he became a minor news item as "Johnny Shiloh, The Smallest Drummer". A year later, at the Battle Of Chickamauga, he rode an artillery caisson to the front and wielded a musket trimmed to his size. In one of the Union retreats a Confederate officer ran after the cannon Clem rode with, and yelled, "Surrender you damned little Yankee!" Johnny shot him dead. This pluck won for Clem national attention and the name "Drummer Boy of Chickamauga."
Clem stayed with the Army through the war, served as a courier, and was wounded twice. Between Shiloh and Chickamauga he was regularly enrolled in the service, began receiving his own pay, and was soon-after promoted to the rank of Sergeant. He was only 12 years old. After the Civil War he tried to enter West Point but was turned down because of his slim education. A personal appeal to President Ulysses S. Grant, his commanding general at Shiloh, won him a 2nd Lieutenant's appointment in the Regular Army on 18 December 1871, and in 1903 he attained the rank of Colonel and served as Assistant Quartermaster General. He retired from the Army as a Major General in 1916, having served an astounding 55 years. 
General Clem died in San Antonio, Texas on 13 May 1937, exactly 3 months shy of his 86th birthday, and is buried at Arlington National Cemetery.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

Mar Insight landing, congrats NASA.....this is one of the first pictures from it right after landing
 
Finally after touchdown, it sent a clearer picture of what it's like
 
now NASA also sendt Cube sat there too.....they are testing communications from those.

here is the overview: https://mars.nasa.gov/insight/mission/overview/


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

veterans of the battle of san jacinto in belton tx --1883


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

this is the godess Seshat in egypt, really dunno much about her, but something i did notice in this relief, ck out the plant above her, coincidence..hmmm...maybe


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> this is the godess Seshat in egypt, really dunno much about her, but something i did notice in this relief, ck out the plant above her, coincidence..hmmm...maybe
> View attachment 4239628


 First known depiction of Palmy!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> First known depiction of Palmy!


that is a true possibility......i miss palmy......


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> First known depiction of Palmy!





BudmanTX said:


> that is a true possibility......i miss palmy......


Does this cure your fix?
 

How bout this?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that is a true possibility......i miss palmy......


I've got you bro, it's on my dream board! 

 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2018)

such a majestic beast


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4239917


that is some serious weed abuse


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2018)

Awesome clouds


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

awwww thanks guys, you re-newed my faith in palmy.........


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Awesome clouds


killer cloud bank.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

Sophie Loren 1950....
 

something tells me she's cold......hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

Cliffs of Moher


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

soul nebula...think i've put this up before, but
 
this is another picture from it
 
couldn't honestly tell from which part though........it's a beaut though

on a side not: Honey i want a c10 with gps and a camera connection.......

wife :


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Sophie Loren 1950....
> View attachment 4240137
> 
> something tells me she's cold......hmmm


That pic makes me feel a bit warm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2018)

only in texas....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2018)

7th century viking helmut


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)

eagle nebula


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)

osprey....kill pic, at least i thought


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4243495
> 
> eagle nebula


That looks like an escaping dragon


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)

actually it does, now that you mention it.....

it's actually a part of a bigger complex.....aka M16, you can get through it by going through the eagle constillation if i'm right


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> actually it does, now that you mention it.....
> 
> it's actually a part of a bigger complex.....aka M16, you can get through it by going through the eagle constillation if i'm right


 That's the civilian model ... the AR-15 Nebula


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That's the civilian model ... the AR-15 Nebula


ahhh i stand corrected

is that with scope or without???


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ahhh i stand corrected
> 
> is that with scope or without???


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


can't wait till the james web one goes up, should be interesting what it capture

yep, that a scope of all scopes...lol


----------



## macsnax (Dec 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4243493


Whale spine?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4243493


Here's what they look like fully assembled at ambient temperature.



Oh, and BTW, it's a Male.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

ruth buffalo, was sworn in yesterday,1 on first native american in ND House of Representatives, she wore full regalia


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't where to start on the last three pics..... The eagle is cool as hell dragging the water like that....I would love to hang out with a bear like that everyday....my wife won't even let me get a penguin , and it's damn cool that native Americans are finally getting a little respect.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I don't where to start on the last three pics..... The eagle is cool as hell dragging the water like that....I would love to hang out with a bear like that everyday....my wife won't even let me get a penguin , and it's damn cool that native Americans are finally getting a little respect.


i'm happy you like them......many thanks......


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2018)

That bear is gonna get fined for losing his Kevlar.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I would love to hang out with a bear like that everyday


Until you see what they can do to the Human anatomy in under a minute.

Google "Bear mauling victim" ~images~ if you want to kill your dream of having your very own Teddy Bear.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

Look at the bears facial expression, that's what caught me

he's like "wtf?"


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Until you see what they can do to the Human anatomy in under a minute.
> 
> Google "Bear mauling victim" ~images~ if you want to kill your dream of having your very own Teddy Bear.


yeah i've seen a few of those, not a pretty site at all.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2018)

you think he can pass ammo with no thumbs?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Until you see what they can do to the Human anatomy in under a minute.
> 
> Google "Bear mauling victim" ~images~ if you want to kill your dream of having your very own Teddy Bear.


Lol, my dad has a book, Alaska bear attacks or something. That shit made me look at your bears differently. One dude emptied his 7 mag into one charging and the thing still got his ass.We just have black bears down here, for the most part if you don't startle one or stumble upon cubs, there's not much to worry about.

It's the kitty cats that scare me here. I managed to call one in, in the moon light about 7 years ago. I was trying to pinpoint a coyote den, just wanted to hear them yip. No gun, dying mini mag flashlight...... I lost my voice screaming at that thing, it stopped less than ten feet in front of me and kept flinching like it was going to pounce. It seemed like forever but was probably less than a minute, and it took off. My wife was in the truck a couple hundred yards away, none the wiser. Scared the shit out of me, never again without protection.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4244159


After looking at the pic again, I am pretty sure it's photo shopped - for one, bears come out of their dens around April (here at least) and as they den very high on the mountain sides there would be snow everywhere. Plus the mortar crew is not dressed for the cold.
Did I mention that the mortar is just lifting from the barrel of the launcher with no vapors or smoke?

Cool pic, just not buying it - why tf would a photographer stand directly above it when firing?

BTW @macsnax, up here most black bear attacks on humans are primarily predatory in nature and for the most part fatal for the prey (us) - and a 7 Mag is a lousy bear round - not enough weight on the projectile to reliably break big bones & stop a critter determined to kill you.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> and a 7 Mag is a lousy bear round - not enough weight on the projectile to reliably break big bones & stop a critter determined to kill you.


45-70 would do the trick. Crank that lever quickly though!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> 45-70 would do the trick. Crank that lever quickly though!


Yep, those are carried quite effectively by a lot of guys - I just prefer my Mauser 98 H&H for penetration & punch.
I've knocked down quite a few Blackies & Brownies with her & she has never let me down.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After looking at the pic again, I am pretty sure it's photo shopped - for one, bears come out of their dens around April (here at least) and as they den very high on the mountain sides there would be snow everywhere. Plus the mortar crew is not dressed for the cold.
> Did I mention that the mortar is just lifting from the barrel of the launcher with no vapors or smoke?
> 
> Cool pic, just not buying it - why tf would a photographer stand directly above it when firing?
> ...


It seems it's getting more common that elk hunters are calling black bears in too, when a bear comes in to a call they are all business. Look online for videos, I had never seen one act so aggressive.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, those are carried quite effectively by a lot of guys - I just prefer my Mauser 98 H&H for penetration & punch.
> I've knocked down quite a few Blackies & Brownies with her & she has never let me down.


I cannot find a good pic, but I have an SSK Contender in that cartridge. A former shooting buddy called it the Noisy Cricket. I punched a 405-grainer downrange at 1600 plus (chrono'd). Everybody else at this Bay Area range put their guns down to try and figure out what just went boom.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I cannot find a good pic, but I have an SSK Contender in that cartridge. A former shooting buddy called it the Noisy Cricket. I punched a 405-grainer downrange at 1600 plus (chrono'd). Everybody else at this Bay Area range put their guns down to try and figure out what just went boom.


I've got a hand cannon as well - (14" Contender) .375 JDJ (270 gr speer) that I took a really nice Sitka buck at around 400 yds in the Creedmore.
But I lit my carharts on fire as well as peppered my calf with powder particles with in the process.

Ouch - pat, pat, pat (put out the flames) 

Well worth it.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a hand cannon as well - (14" Contender) .375 JDJ (270 gr speer) that I took a really nice Sitka buck at around 400 yds in the Creedmore.
> But I lit my carharts on fire as well as peppered my calf with powder particles with in the process.
> 
> Ouch - pat, pat, pat (put out the flames)
> ...


lol


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a hand cannon as well - (14" Contender) .375 JDJ (270 gr speer) that I took a really nice Sitka buck at around 400 yds in the Creedmore.
> But I lit my carharts on fire as well as peppered my calf with powder particles with in the process.
> 
> Ouch - pat, pat, pat (put out the flames)
> ...


How's that feel on the wrists?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2018)

macsnax said:


> How's that feel on the wrists?


 Straight arms. Use both hands. (Tho GWN in the Creedmoor ... I see him getting away with the implied 1-hand hold). Use good gloves and let it recoil ... just not into your forehead. 

I one-handed a shorty .454 Casull once.

Not twice.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Straight arms. Use both hands. (Tho GWN in the Creedmoor ... I see him getting away with the implied 1-hand hold). Use good gloves and let it recoil ... just not into your forehead.
> 
> I one-handed a shorty .454 Casull once.
> 
> Not twice.


Lol....just not into your forehead. I watched a petite lady get spun around and hit the ground from a 270 once.... Seen people scope there selves pretty good too.... When I was young this guy used to come by and bs with my dad, half his face was jacked, terrible scars. He got mud in the bore of his rifle and when he shot it, it blew up in his face. Can't remember if it was an accident or he was dumb enough to do that on purpose.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2018)

Creedmoor Position, variant 1







Creedmoor Position, variant 2







Creedmoor Position, Brokeback Mountain variant


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After looking at the pic again, I am pretty sure think it's photo shopped - for one, bears come out of their dens around April (here at least) and as they den very high on the mountain sides there would be snow everywhere. Plus the mortar crew is not dressed for the cold.
> Did I mention that the mortar is just lifting from the barrel of the launcher with no vapors or smoke?
> 
> Cool pic, just not buying it - why tf would a photographer stand directly above it when firing?
> ...


i assumed the bear had just dropped that shell into the mortar, and it hadn't dropped yet. and if you were sharing a foxhole with a 700 pound brownie, you wouldn't need a coat, either....lot of body heat.
you never heard of project Ursa? during WW2, all along the Russian front, bears were trained to fire mortars, drive tanks, plant land mines, locate honey, and annoy rabbit......wait, those last two were only for pooh bears...which was a different brigade, entirely


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After looking at the pic again, I am pretty sure it's photo shopped - for one, bears come out of their dens around April (here at least) and as they den very high on the mountain sides there would be snow everywhere. Plus the mortar crew is not dressed for the cold.
> Did I mention that the mortar is just lifting from the barrel of the launcher with no vapors or smoke?
> 
> Cool pic, just not buying it - why tf would a photographer stand directly above it when firing?
> ...


let me do some research, when i read this, had me pondering now as well...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

ok after doing a little research, thanks to GWN, the picture of the bear is fake....here i'll show ya...

 
you have to get to the pixels when looking at it, also what GWN mentioned before......seems someone cut someone else out......

 
as you can tell, it is......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok after doing a little research, thanks to GWN, the picture of the bear is fake....here i'll show ya...
> 
> View attachment 4244600
> you have to get to the pixels when looking at it, also what GWN mentioned before......seems someone cut someone else out......
> ...


noooo....i think that second picture is fake....to cover up project ursa...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

well while i was doing the research here at work, i found out there was a bear involved, just not on the German side, it was on the allied side.....his name was Wojtek, and he was involved in the *Battle of Monte Cassino.....*he was a syrian brown bear, with a rank of Corporal in the 22nd Artillery Supply Company II corp out of Poland.

 

 

 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wojtek_(bear)

it's good read....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

Crew of the Challenger Shuttle 1986


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

How it all started with them...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> How it all started with them...
> View attachment 4244699


lol "meep meep"


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> How it all started with them...
> View attachment 4244699


Homeboy is about to make an order.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2018)

lokie said:


> Homeboy is about to make an order.


http://acme.com/catalog/acme.html
apparently they're not only still in business, but also diversifying....


----------



## dangledo (Dec 8, 2018)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


 
Some see palmy. i see an easily manipulated potential 10oz monster crop


----------



## macsnax (Dec 8, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245667
> ...


Revegged clone?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 8, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Revegged clone?


Every time


----------



## macsnax (Dec 8, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Every time


I have four right now myself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2018)

RIP George Bush


----------



## dangledo (Dec 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> RIP George Bush
> View attachment 4245704


My wife's cousin carried Bush and mccain's casket. He's was on one of the ends.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2018)

Two nights ago I saw Comet 46P/Wirtanen. It isn't an intrinsically bright object, but it's close. It showed in my binos as a large faint puff of light. It was symmetrical and without a visible nucleus. It was big - larger than the full moon - but with a very low surface brightness. I could just make it out through some ground haze.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Two nights ago I saw Comet 46P/Wirtanen. It isn't an intrinsically bright object, but it's close. It showed in my binos as a large faint puff of light. It was symmetrical and without a visible nucleus. It was big - larger than the full moon - but with a very low surface brightness. I could just make it out through some ground haze.


yeah i didn't get to see it, we had to much cloud cover here


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

Frozen Waterfall


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 12, 2018)

it's been 3 years since i've got to watch a meteor shower. the weather here just refuses to cooperate, it seems to be beautiful till a day or two before an event is supposed to start, then it clouds up and stays that way till it's all over....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2018)

Comet 46P/Wirtanen is at perihelion today. On the 16th it will be at perigee. The moon is in the way in the early evening, but after it sets will be prime comet-viewing time. 
Note greenish fuzzball in the upper right of this photo.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Comet 46P/Wirtanen is at perihelion today. On the 16th it will be at perigee. The moon is in the way in the early evening, but after it sets will be prime comet-viewing time.
> Note greenish fuzzball in the upper right of this photo.


I just saw it in my 10x70s. The bit of moon is wreaking havoc with its low surface brightness. But it is almost on top of ( a bit north at the moment) of 6 Tauri, the star below the left-lower member of the widely-spaced double at the top center of that pic.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Comet 46P/Wirtanen is at perihelion today. On the 16th it will be at perigee. The moon is in the way in the early evening, but after it sets will be prime comet-viewing time.
> Note greenish fuzzball in the upper right of this photo.


 Did you snap that? Really cool. What's the cluster in upper/mid left?


I was in complete awe the first time in Colorado mountains staring at the night sky. I went and woke everybody up to check it out and none were amused. 

Very humbling


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Did you snap that? Really cool. What's the cluster in upper/mid left?
> 
> 
> I was in complete awe the first time in Colorado mountains staring at the night sky. I went and woke everybody up to check it out and none were amused.
> ...


Oh heck no; Internet pic.

The cluster in the upper left is the Pleiades. The V-shaped group below them are the Hyades, who give the constellation its name since they look like a bull's face.

I've seen a truly dark sky twice in my life. It is an experience not easily described. I had the distinct impression that the stars were ~just~ out of arm's reach. The horizon was simply the place where the stars ended.

If you ever get under a really dark summer sky - take binos to the Milky Way. The skies here are no longer dark enough to provide the Effect. The Effect is of a storm more violent than a hurricane, but frozen in time. The Galaxy is visibly a violent place.

Moments like that have kept me interested in stargazing since I was six.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh heck no; Internet pic.
> 
> The cluster in the upper left is the Pleiades. The V-shaped group below them are the Hyades, who give the constellation its name since they look like a bull's face.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have put it past you to get a pic like that. Good stuff. I looked for min and could only make out big bird lol

The milky way was what blew my mind the most. Could actually make out some color. Guess i never really knew you could see it with your eye like you see in pictures. close to at least

My brother has a couple decent telescopes that we occasionally take out. He is always tracking or waiting for something in the sky. He drove 300 miles and camped out for that last total lunar eclipse.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh heck no; Internet pic.
> 
> The cluster in the upper left is the Pleiades. The V-shaped group below them are the Hyades, who give the constellation its name since they look like a bull's face.
> 
> ...


I spent 14 years on ships hundreds of mile from any coast and I couldn't name a single contstillation other than the North star and the Big Dipper.'

Imma loser.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I spent 14 years on ships hundreds of mile from any coast and I couldn't name a single contstillation other than the North star and the Big Dipper.'
> 
> Imma loser.


I am curious - did you train to navigate with a sextant? Did you have some old salt aboard who could do that? It seems like a very seamanlike skill to possess. Especially when all the electric gear goes fins-up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Comet 46P/Wirtanen is at perihelion today. On the 16th it will be at perigee. The moon is in the way in the early evening, but after it sets will be prime comet-viewing time.
> Note greenish fuzzball in the upper right of this photo.


killer grab.....i've always like looking at pladies through my telescope. And the story of the seven sisters always interests me.....pretty most of the star lore and myths intrigued me still to this day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh heck no; Internet pic.
> 
> The cluster in the upper left is the Pleiades. The V-shaped group below them are the Hyades, who give the constellation its name since they look like a bull's face.
> 
> ...


my start was when i was 2, my real mother before she passed told me, she used to sit me on her lap and i would always point to the sky.....when i was old enough aka 2 and started to speak...i asked what are those.....she would always tell me "old souls of our past"...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> killer grab.....i've always like looking at pladies through my telescope. And the story of the seven sisters always interests me.....pretty most of the star lore and myths intrigued me still to this day.


 When my eyes were good, I would try to see how many Pleiades I could make out. Usually six. But a coupla nights I could discern eight. Now, of course, it is a bright blur except in binos.

Twelve years ago the skies were so dark here I repeatedly saw some of the Pleiades nebulosity, which looks like a warship's sails in some of the long-exposure pics I remember from library astronomy books. Modern photos don't bring the "wind and canvas" effect, though this one isn't bad. The color shows this to be a reflection nebula.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

ok let me get some coffee in me....and i'll post some interesting stuff i've recently found....through my travels


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> my start was when i was 2, my real mother before she passed told me, she used to sit me on her lap and i would always point to the sky.....when i was old enough aka 2 and started to speak...i asked what are those.....she would always tell me "old souls of our past"...


Oh cool! When I got under dark skies from time to time, I had a strong impression of meeting up with old friends. 

I remember trying to look at the winter stars through the storm windows. They'd frost up though, shortening my glimpse of Orion and companions. I was eight, I think.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

The old real mother and the the adopted mother is still a real gray area for me. Some i consider just stories. When i finally got to see my real mother we sat down outside and said the same thing to me.....she said to me" remember what i used to tell u when you were little", and then it sparked " you told me they were old souls"...for the life of me and to this day i still wonder why i could remember that.....impressions i guess.....my real mother passed 3 years ago in December from Cancer that had took over her body. Another reason why i started back up. It took me 30yrs to find her, thanks to my wife now and her persistence. So many questions, so little answers......to this day...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

i just thought this one was cool, kinda like a "come at me bro" kinda thing...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

The ultimate cosmic dance


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

Megaladon Tooth in a whale Vertebrea....fucking spelling, still not awake...
just thought it was cool


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

Jack Nicholson on the set of the Shinning


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

Pleiades w/ machholz


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

Westerlund star cluster


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I am curious - did you train to navigate with a sextant? Did you have some old salt aboard who could do that? It seems like a very seamanlike skill to possess. Especially when all the electric gear goes fins-up.


I was a heavy diesel mechanic for most of my tenure so didn't have much contact with the navigational end of the world, however I did attend a 3 week Sextant school in Governors Island NY - the final exam was with a set of coordinates you had to find 3 nickles hidden in a football field.

That was a Bitch!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was a heavy diesel mechanic for most of my tenure so didn't have much contact with the navigational end of the world, however I did attend a 3 week Sextant school in Governors Island NY - the final exam was with a set of coordinates you had to find 3 nickles hidden in a football field.
> 
> That was a Bitch!


That sounds like a truly righteous final exam! 
...
I wonder how many guys were disappointed when no sex tent was provided.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> *That sounds like a truly righteous final exam! *
> ...
> I wonder how many guys were disappointed when no sex tent was provided.


Indeed! I loved that shit


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4248506


Was that from that huge auction a couple of days ago? What an amazing find, a whole secret room of dustys


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Was that from that huge auction a couple of days ago? What an amazing find, a whole secret room of dustys


yeah i saw that auction at Christie's and few other places......pricing is off the charts for those. Think i saw 9 grand for a bottle...i was like WHAT!!!.....

killer find overall though....wonder how it tastes.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

_“Too much of anything is bad, but too much good whiskey is barely enough.”_

– Mark Twain

damn i didn't realize back in the day, doctor gave you a perscription for wiskey......

 

interesting read...

https://foundincollection.wordpress.com/2017/08/07/whiskey-business/

ck the price 

https://www.flaskfinewines.com/spirits/American-Medicinal-Spirits-Company-1916-Old-Hermitage-Bourbon-Bottled-1927-prohibition-100-Proof-Pint-3-bottles-w1141954g1


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 14, 2018)

little more about the auction
http://www.gobourbon.com/heres-why-christies-largest-ever-pre-prohibition-whiskey-collection-realized-record-prices/


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2018)

A US Marine gives a cigarette to a Japanese soldier buried in the sand at the Battle of Iwo Jima in 1945


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2018)

The wild duck cluster........


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2018)

Virgin Galactic pic from it's test run.....


----------



## macsnax (Dec 18, 2018)

I just took another trip, to Florida this time. I was planning on taking a bunch of cool pics like I did in New Orleans, and post them here. But I didn't really have time, took two pics the while trip. Not worthy, kinda like this lame post. Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I just took another trip, to Florida this time. I was planning on taking a bunch of cool pics like I did in New Orleans, and post them here. But I didn't really have time, took two pics the while trip. Not worthy, kinda like this lame post. Lol


post them if you want, no worries


----------



## macsnax (Dec 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> post them if you want, no worries


They're just palm trees through the windshield. Not even all that clear of pics. I'll do better next time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2018)

macsnax said:


> They're just palm trees through the windshield. Not even all that clear of pics. I'll do better next time.


no worries.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2018)

I hate green grasshoppers, they tend to bite. At least the ones here do.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> I hate green grasshoppers, they tend to bite. At least the ones here do.


You've been smoking too much. Those are locusts. They think you're in veg.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You've been smoking too much. Those are locusts. They think you're in veg.


hey scientist, that's a katydid, locust look a lot more like grasshoppers

katydid, otherwise known as cicada

locust


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2018)

We have green ones that look a lot like those. And they like trying a taste.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey scientist, that's a katydid, locust look a lot more like grasshoppers
> View attachment 4251722
> katydid, otherwise known as cicada
> View attachment 4251721
> locust


Trust a nonscientist to get all excited about taxonomy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2018)

gotta trust us about something....we're the ones applying


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gotta trust us about something....we're the ones applying


Wrong again ... that is the purview of the engineers. Where's your engineering degree from?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Wrong again ... that is the purview of the engineers. Where's your engineering degree from?


the school of up your ass


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2018)

Outdoor rug made of stone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4251732
> Outdoor rug made of stone.


that's cool, bet that was a fair bit of work


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4251732
> Outdoor rug made of stone.


now that's nice....

took a lot of work for that


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> I hate green grasshoppers, they tend to bite. At least the ones here do.


Bite it back. I hear they're not that bad


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2018)

420God said:


> Bite it back. I hear they're not that bad
> 
> View attachment 4251735


correct me if i'm wrong, think some asian countries eat those as well.....heard of people eating them covered in chocolate too...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey scientist, that's a katydid, locust look a lot more like grasshoppers
> View attachment 4251722
> katydid, otherwise known as cicada
> View attachment 4251721
> locust


The top one is indeed a Katydid and the bottom may well be a locust (IDK) but this is a Cicada.
 
Growing up we called them Locust & man are they loud!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The top one is indeed a Katydid and the bottom may well be a locust (IDK) but this is a Cicada.
> View attachment 4251751
> Growing up we called them Locust & man are they loud!


Last year we had a bunch of those in a area about 100'x75' and for two days it was crazy loud and then dead bugs everywhere.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2018)

we get those 2, i have a small area of oak trees next to a pond on my property, and you can hear those suckers all the way to my house. In a few days you can go over there and sure enough, they've shedded there skin off....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2018)

420God said:


> Bite it back. I hear they're not that bad
> 
> View attachment 4251735


I'm in LA we bite them back all the time


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in LA we bite them back all the time


now that's a beer......i also like dos XX as well


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The top one is indeed a Katydid and the bottom may well be a locust (IDK) but this is a Cicada.
> View attachment 4251751
> Growing up we called them Locust & man are they loud!


We called them 17 year locusts. But they must rotate as they were around every year. 

But they're actually called periodical cicadas as they read magazines and newpapers.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2018)

Heard a thump on the living room window & I knew what it was so after looking around a bit I found him addled sitting in the grass. Brought it inside cause it's cold & we always have Crows, Ravens & Eagles around.

 

He perked up and was alert in 30 minutes so I put him in the tree off the front porch.

 

Flew off after just a few.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Heard a thump on the living room window & I knew what it was so after looking around a bit I found him addled sitting in the grass. Brought it inside cause it's cold & we always have Crows, Ravens & Eagles around.
> 
> View attachment 4251852
> 
> ...


Nice save


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2018)

Yayyyy, happy winter solstice.

The days just get longer from here!!


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yayyyy, happy winter solstice.
> 
> The days just get longer from here!!
> 
> View attachment 4252818


Doesn't seem like it since it's only getting colder.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2018)

Ginger bread house.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Ginger bread house.
> 
> View attachment 4253574


Looks like ours


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yayyyy, happy winter solstice.
> 
> The days just get longer from here!!
> 
> View attachment 4252818


Our village is over 300 years old... It was pretty cool coming from evening shopping.
The main roads are laid out E to W and N to S. It was soo cool, the sun was at one end of the main road and the full moon on the other.
The oldtimers must have been big into this shit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2018)

Beautiful and exacting craftsmanship. Naval binoculars c. WW2, primarily Japanese (2nd one is German I think). Their optics were IJN's great advantage in early WW2 engagements prior to Allies development and use of radar.


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2018)

I really need to trek out to the garage to go fetch it some time... but I own one of the sexiest old electronic components they ever made. My grandad used it as a doorstopper... Watch this space..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Beautiful and exacting craftsmanship. Naval binoculars c. WW2, primarily Japanese (2nd one is German I think). Their optics were IJN's great advantage in early WW2 engagements prior to Allies development and use of radar.


I love Japanese optics. I have two pairs of Japanese binoculars. One is my do-it-all pair of Fujinon 10x70s. The other is this 22x100 Miyauchi astro (semi-apo objectives) pair, which looks like a direct descendant of those lovely naval glasses you posted.
The skies are brighter and my eyes worse than just 5 years ago, so for now my days of chasing 12th-magnitude objects are on hiatus.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I love Japanese optics. I have two pairs of Japanese binoculars. One is my do-it-all pair of Fujinon 10x70s. The other is this 22x100 Miyauchi astro (semi-apo objectives) pair, which looks like a direct descendant of those lovely naval glasses you posted.
> The skies are brighter and my eyes worse than just 5 years ago, so for now my days of chasing 12th-magnitude objects are on hiatus.


Yours?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yours?


Not the pair in the pic, but the same model. The 45 degree offset eyepieces are great for looking at objects higher up in the sky. But they make pointing the things difficult. I use'm on an old Unitron telescope tripod I have ... when I use'm at all any more.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4252822





cannabineer said:


> I love Japanese optics. I have two pairs of Japanese binoculars. One is my do-it-all pair of Fujinon 10x70s. The other is this 22x100 Miyauchi astro (semi-apo objectives) pair, which looks like a direct descendant of those lovely naval glasses you posted.
> The skies are brighter and my eyes worse than just 5 years ago, so for now my days of chasing 12th-magnitude objects are on hiatus.


Those look like they'd be the Schnidt for evaluating sheep horns @ long distance, but am I carrying them up a mountain?
Nope, no thank you sir.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2018)

I saw Comet 46P/Wirtanen last night again. It is past perigee and perihelion, and it is slowly climbing into the northern sky above Auriga. 
I caught it in the 10x70s as a big soft kiss of very faint light. In the 20x90s it was full moon big but faint and very diffuse. No visible nucleus. 
This is technicaly a bright comet, but it has very low surface brightness. The fairly low light pollution I have here is still enough to make it a tough target. I'll bet that under desert skies it could be a naked-eye object, sort of like the Pinwheel M33. I've seen that one without optical aid (averted vision) as recently as 8 years ago. 

The comet.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2019)

The Moon, Venus and Mercury on the evening of March 18 this past year.
From Massachusetts.







From Maryland.







Long Island.







Connecticut.







Hours earlier near Madrid (Spain).







Rio. Note Venus lower right.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2019)

I hate stuff like this. Somebody said that Venus, Jupiter and the Moon made a smily face in July. Here was the pic.







But here is what the event actually looked like. I am thinking of one of the slugs from Flushed Away.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I hate stuff like this. Somebody said that Venus, Jupiter and the Moon made a smily face in July. Here was the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your not the only one......

some people just don't get it.....

only time i've seen something like that is the Gemini is around and it's rare animal...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2019)

/QUOTE]


cannabineer said:


>


a horse grinning in the dark?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2019)

Welp china has done it again.....guess who landed on the backside of the moon.....
  
first pics from the rover they have up there...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 3, 2019)

From a friend in Alpine Texas, glad it didn't get that way here....


----------



## macsnax (Jan 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> From a friend in Alpine Texas, glad it didn't get that way here....
> View attachment 4259122


When you think of Texas, you don't think of that lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> When you think of Texas, you don't think of that lol.


I went through Alpine in August '03. It was warmer then.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> From a friend in Alpine Texas, glad it didn't get that way here....
> View attachment 4259122


bet all the local wildlife woke up and wondered wtf they were


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Jan 6, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Too effecient, kinda defeats the purpose of a calendar. Where do you wrirte what you were supposed to do?

Edit, super effecient, cant fit anything on my calender, must be booked, fuck Im busy.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 7, 2019)

That upside down mural was painted by a dude in Lithuania.

https://mymodernmet.com/ray-bartkus-water-reflective-mural/?fbclid=IwAR0qeivM5ksvpuzMz9ovWRwLRISP0gVVEAwaz2UbkBJ8Opy6al0XCvlGm0o


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> That upside down mural was painted by a dude in Lithuania.
> 
> https://mymodernmet.com/ray-bartkus-water-reflective-mural/?fbclid=IwAR0qeivM5ksvpuzMz9ovWRwLRISP0gVVEAwaz2UbkBJ8Opy6al0XCvlGm0o


For just a second I read Lithuania as Louisiana with a lisp.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> That upside down mural was painted by a dude in Lithuania.
> 
> https://mymodernmet.com/ray-bartkus-water-reflective-mural/?fbclid=IwAR0qeivM5ksvpuzMz9ovWRwLRISP0gVVEAwaz2UbkBJ8Opy6al0XCvlGm0o


Amazing and beautiful


----------



## Bareback (Jan 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> For just a second I read Lithuania as Louisiana with a lisp.


I've always been into the pictures and not so much for the words, I instantly new it was not related to Louisiana because there's no coon ...... or mosquitoes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> For just a second I read Lithuania as Louisiana with a lisp.


I was really stoned and read it as Lusitania.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was really stoned and read it as Lusitania.
> 
> View attachment 4261538


Hope he was using an oil based paint versus water color.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> For just a second I read Lithuania as Louisiana with a lisp.


That would mean Estonia = East Texas
not to forget Latviabama


----------



## Bareback (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2019)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4261911


Ahhh what a cutie! He's getting the, I'm so disappointed in y'all stare, down pat isn't he? LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2019)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4261911


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That would mean Estonia = East Texas
> not to forget Latviabama


does that mean i live in Tennetenegro?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does that mean i live in Tennetenegro?


That's racist


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2019)

you


cannabineer said:


> That's racist


 don't like people from Montenegro?.....they all immigrated to Tenn...in some reality


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 9, 2019)

could be any worse than, the sterotypical oh your from Texas routine.......

oh your from Texas, where is your hat, and you don't talk like "them"......them wtf......what did you expect....sheesh


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> could be any worse than, the sterotypical oh your from Texas routine.......
> 
> oh your from Texas, where is your hat, and you don't talk like "them"......them wtf......what did you expect....sheesh


a couple of guys from the UT stopped to ask me for directions one day...neither one of them was from here, you could hear it in their voices. they were looking for a very remote spot, little visited by tourists. an area i've been going to to pick mushrooms for years.
i asked them if they were mycologist. they looked at me like i was speaking in psychedelic colors. they said yes, seemed pretty surprised.
i asked them if they were cataloging spore prints or looking for mushrooms to eat. again the surprise...spore prints....
i looked at them for a minute and asked them what the problem was....they said they were surprised a guy wearing biballs with no shirt, working in the garden, knew what mycology and spore prints were....i started telling them about introducing mycorrhizae and saprophytic mushrooms into my garden area. they started to tell me the difference between endo and ecto mycos, till i finished their explanation for them...then i gave them their directions and sent them on their way with something to think about...after i told them that an 80 year old man told me everything i just told them...and he can't read, he just learned it all on his own over the years...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you
> 
> don't like people from Montenegro?.....they all immigrated to Tenn...in some reality


Be sensitive ... it's now MontePersonofColor


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Billy by passed the snacks that time.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2019)

ANC said:


>


.......wwww...ttttt...fffff.......















Lol


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2019)

Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 9, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4262187


i used to do that when i had a cat.......one got one feline now and he's a dick......


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh what a cutie! He's getting the, I'm so disappointed in y'all stare, down pat isn't he? LOL


He is such a good baby never cries really he will complain if he is hungry or bored. But when you talk to him he is all smiles and tries to talk back. Him and his mom will be moving home soon and we'll be empty nest again..... not looking forward to that.



cannabineer said:


>


He is pretty chunky but very solid, at the Dr yesterday he weighed 15.11 at 4.5 months. But his cousin born on 3-15-18 is over 24 and brother I tell you what she is a Whopper.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2019)

Bareback said:


> He is such a good baby never cries really he will complain if he is hungry or bored. But when you talk to him he is all smiles and tries to talk back. Him and his mom will be moving home soon and we'll be empty nest again..... not looking forward to that.
> 
> 
> 
> He is pretty chunky but very solid, at the Dr yesterday he weighed 15.11 at 4.5 months. But his cousin born on 3-15-18 is over 24 and brother I tell you what she is a Whopper.View attachment 4262155


Give Squishy and Whopper a hug for me


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Give Squishy and Whopper a hug for me


Will do.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 10, 2019)

Carl Peverall


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Carl Peverall
> 
> View attachment 4262789


That is badass. I seen a clip on a news show about a guy who does that. Idk if he is the same person or not.

Probably so, cuz how many people can do that.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Carl Peverall
> 
> View attachment 4262789


Looked the guy up , he does some really cool shit . Reminds me of Andrew Goldsworthy .


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

hossthehermit said:


> Looked the guy up , he does some really cool shit . Reminds me of Andrew Goldsworthy .


 I did a post series on Andy Goldsworthy last year ... start here



cannabineer said:


> Andy Goldsworthy: a selection
> 
> I first learned of him as a maker of utterly beautiful cairns and other exemplars of drystone masonry. Some examples follow.
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 14, 2019)

triangleum galaxy


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)

Heart and Soul Nebula, you can find it in Cassopea (Effin Sp) not enough coffee..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)

Battleship Texas, coming into port in Cuba


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Battleship Texas, coming into port in Cuba
> View attachment 4265149


That's gotta be Havana harbor - looks nothing like Gitmo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's gotta be Havana harbor - looks nothing like Gitmo.


it is, circa 1928


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4265355


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2019)

Aloha RIU!! We made it! We're camping. Maybe a minute walk to the water. 
Set up a hammock, drinking a beer, puffin on my vape filled with sunset sherbet... 
The view from the hammock 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Aloha RIU!! We made it! We're camping. Maybe a minute walk to the water.
> Set up a hammock, drinking a beer, puffin on my vape filled with sunset sherbet...
> The view from the hammock View attachment 4265362
> 
> SH420


Nnnnice!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Aloha RIU!! We made it! We're camping. Maybe a minute walk to the water.
> Set up a hammock, drinking a beer, puffin on my vape filled with sunset sherbet...
> The view from the hammock View attachment 4265362
> 
> SH420


Look lookin good my friend - enjoy.
We'll be in the Dom Rep in about a month & Momma's jacked!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Look lookin good my friend - enjoy.
> We'll be in the Dom Rep in about a month & Momma's jacked!


Next time book your vacation in the Plus Rep. Your account can take it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2019)

The hidden galaxy....IC342


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2019)

Lunar Eclipse...there will be another coming up this weekend.....This will be the giant wolf blood moon Jan 20-21, ck it out, i will with a smoke and a cold one...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 19, 2019)

Estimated 13,000 Native American fought in WW1, none of them had US Citizenship at that time....here is a picture of a few.....


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Jan 21, 2019)

New camera, no more dead pixels. I think I got mars in the long exp pic but the short exp has better focus. Its not recognizing them as images so I cant imbed in post. If anyone knows why let me know?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> New camera, no more dead pixels. I think I got mars in the long exp pic but the short exp has better focus. Its not recognizing them as images so I cant imbed in post. If anyone knows why let me know?


That's awesome man....nice work


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2019)

That last pic is a heart breaker.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2019)

Have to agree with you there GWN, it is a heart breaker


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That last pic is a heart breaker.


Yeah you know that damn goose is just biding it's time to strike, lulling that kid into a false sense of security.

It's 1000% better than the original model. When I first started work at the County hospital we stored those in the basements for back up when all our Birds and MA-1s were in use (yes I'm that old). I got to use one. It was horrific. Definitely sad any kid has to experience that and one day that will be history.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah you know that damn goose is just biding it's time to strike, lulling that kid into a false sense of security.
> 
> It's 1000% better than the original model. When I first started work at the County hospital we stored those in the basements for back up when all our Birds and MA-1s were in use (yes I'm that old). I got to use one. It was horrific. Definitely sad any kid has to experience that and one day that will be history.


is that a "modern" iron lung?....guess it's better than the thing you see in old movies where they're in a giant tin can, but it can't be any fun....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that a "modern" iron lung?....guess it's better than the thing you see in old movies where they're in a giant tin can, but it can't be any fun....


Yes it is. I used the giant tin can model. During this time period a friend of mind was doing research on Jet Ventilation which changed the way we looked at lung insufflation in neonates. It created quite the psychic dissonance with one foot in each camp.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Jan 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes it is. I used the giant tin can model. During this time period a friend of mind was doing research on Jet Ventilation which changed the way we looked at lung insufflation in neonates. It created quite the psychic dissonance with one foot in each camp.


People still have trouble opening their minds like this. When scientific emotion clouds scientific method.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> People still have trouble opening their minds like this. When scientific emotion clouds scientific method.


Nanos gigantum humeris insidentes


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2019)

kinda remind me of the old argument between Reason & Science

why am i talking like this

i still don't have enough coffee in me.......need to get another cup....


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nanos gigantum humeris insidentes


Latin is dead, ok google......
So dissapointed in myself I was going to post the English version of this


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Latin is dead, ok google......
> So dissapointed in myself I was going to post the English version of this


In undergrad I was president of the dead languages club, greek, latin and sanskrit (vedic and pali). During my junior year I suddenly realized I was graduating and couldn't earn a living off the black market. Sigh...... reality sucks when you imagine what you will be discussing on your kid's career day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> In undergrad I was president of the dead languages club, greek, latin and sanskrit (vedic and pali). During my junior year I suddenly realized I was graduating and couldn't earn a living off the black market. Sigh...... reality sucks when you imagine what you will be discussing on your kid's career day.


surprised u never got into semi precious stones, they're is a big market for those. The languages that you learned would help cause stuff like saffires (sp) and rubies comes from areas that speak that language......just saying...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> surprised u never got into semi precious stones, they're is a big market for those. The languages that you learned would help cause stuff like saffires (sp) and rubies comes from areas that speak that language......just saying...


The languages aren't spoken. Probably the closest was ancient greek but modern bore little resemblance. 

Most like any woman I was into precious and semi-precious stones. I like star sapphires (I have a story about those), fat south seas pearls and brilliant, to the blue, flawless, large diamonds. I have impeccable taste and no wish to wear them but I enjoy looking at them and the models that can wear them.


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2019)

Frosty Cobwebs


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Frosty Cobwebs
> 
> View attachment 4270802


Amazing ... I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Frosty Cobwebs
> 
> View attachment 4270802


that is a killer shot, gotta give points to the spider that made it too...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Jan 26, 2019)

Even colder today.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Frosty Cobwebs
> 
> View attachment 4270802


that's some structural integrity....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's some structural integrity....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


Let me guess, you have the attachments.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Let me guess, you have the attachments.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2019)

Ultima Thule from New Horizons, just released today

 

https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap190129.html?fbclid=IwAR07ryRMDOBAlqg9FPWR-PZXBM2kj9jXnvlVi-xbYaUefyOMMAfUhx-cQBI

link to it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Ultima Thule from New Horizons, just released today
> 
> View attachment 4273042
> 
> ...


Sad Astroid


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sad Astroid


yeah it is, especially being that far out, next stop MU69 i think. What strikes me about it, is how the formed together and also stayed together cause of a mutual gravity....kind makes ya think what else is out there....that's a big forken sky out there...


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it is, especially being that far out, next stop MU69 i think. What strikes me about it, is how the formed together and also stayed together cause of a mutual gravity....kind makes ya think what else is out there....that's a big forken sky out there...


What's really scary is how limited the brain capacity for flat Earthers is. They just can't grasp the enormousness of what's out there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> What's really scary is how limited the brain capacity for flat Earthers is. They just can't grasp the enormousness of what's out there.


you are correct in that thinking my friend........it's like they shut off they're brain to anything new in the realm of possibilities. What are the possibilities, for me dunno, all i do know, that it's a big sky out there and alot of possibilities. Science has just started....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> What's really scary is how limited the brain capacity for flat Earthers is. They just can't grasp the enormousness of what's out there.


Don't cha know that us Globetards are just being played?


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2019)

Rising sun through a polar bear's breath.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2019)

420God said:


> Rising sun through a polar bear's breath.
> View attachment 4273577


That’s so rad. It looks like he is breathing fire.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s so rad. It looks like he is breathing fire.


actually u know something it kinda does, doesn't it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2019)

420God said:


> Rising sun through a polar bear's breath.
> View attachment 4273577


Thank you for not calling it a gay polar bear mouth fart.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Thank you for not calling it a gay polar bear mouth fart.


Somebody photoshop a horn on that bear's forehead.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Somebody photoshop a horn on that bear's forehead.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)

ask and you shall recieve....lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s so rad. It looks like he is breathing fire.


they're dangerous enough already, don't give em any damn ideas


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4273647


Per the name of the thread, that is simply Beautiful.

+ Rep.

And thank you talented lady.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Per the name of the thread, that is simply Beautiful.
> 
> + Rep.
> 
> And thank you talented lady.


I had to fight the urge to paint his nails and give him a cape. I still think it needs a cape.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to fight the urge to paint his nails and give him a cape. I still think it needs a cape.











But I'm good with the other


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2019)

well since you feel so strongly about the cape. those nails are pretty cute.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

Scallop eyes


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

This is too cute


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

And, a conch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> And, a conch


I'd like to see the rest of that shell - the coloration is off for a Queen.


----------



## vostok (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> And, a conch


 'Toke N Talk' started by cannabineer, Oct 28, 2012. 

my how time flys 

when having fun?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd like to see the rest of that shell - the coloration is off for a Queen.


That rugose lip makes me think they snuck in a helmet shell.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That rugose lip makes me think they snuck in a helmet shell.


I actually was thinking helmet myself for the same reason, yet I've not seen those particular colors on one before.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I actually was thinking helmet myself for the same reason, yet I've not seen those particular colors on one before.


Yah my image searches are returning bubkes. The pic in question was from Pinterest, which means zero useful info there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2019)

I found this beautiful image that is perfect for my i phone screen saver . The colors work very nicely in transition and soothing on the eye and calming to the senses. The beach line has been placed perfectly so that your icons on the second row sit directly above it . The fit is perfect. If you place you email icon on the top line the orange box indicating new emails blends in soothing way with the orange sunset color and The bottom bar turns a pretty blue making for excellent transition through out.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 31, 2019)

I have to do some work here in the spring, always an adventure.
I'll trade beaches with you, DAT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2019)

DCcan said:


> View attachment 4274453
> I have to do some work here in the spring, always an adventure.
> I'll trade beaches with you, DAT


All I have is s screensaver. You have so much more! So beautiful. Your so lucky! I’m happy for you. Enjoy!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 1, 2019)

DCcan said:


> View attachment 4274453
> I have to do some work here in the spring, always an adventure.
> I'll trade beaches with you, DAT


Are they finally getting rid of the power poles? lol
Gotta love Photoshop.
What kind of work?


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2019)

DCcan said:


> View attachment 4274453
> I have to do some work here in the spring, always an adventure.
> I'll trade beaches with you, DAT


This may fit in the sunrise thread but it fits here too.

A different view.







The Cape Neddick Light is a lighthouse in Cape Neddick, York, Maine. In 1874 Congress appropriated $15,000 to build a light station at the "Nubble" and in 1879 construction began. Cape Neddick Light Station was dedicated by the U.S. Lighthouse Service and put into use in 1879. It is still in use today.


I could see living there except for it being in Maine.
Seasonally too cold for this rebel.


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## DCcan (Feb 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Are they finally getting rid of the power poles? lol
> Gotta love Photoshop.
> What kind of work?


I'll skip my job description since I'm the only one who does it. Thats a Republican stronghold, they still burn witches.
They have the tiny cable car renovated now, not a slave to the tide anymore! Just have to beat the tourist off the sides when you take it over.
I was too cold (-3f) and it was too icy to go further over, too lazy to crop the poles also.


lokie said:


> This may fit in the sunrise thread but it fits here too.
> A different view.


That is one of the better shots I've seen of Nubble, nice!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2019)

wide angle of an eclipse....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2019)

Norma Jean


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2019)

I was watching TV a few days ago, and David Attenborough's genteel wheeze was describing a desert landscape that was dappled with circular features. I looked up fairy circles, and found these images. Researchers aren't sure what causes them. Some say termites, some say plants competing for water, and some say some of each. Nobody is sure. These are in Namibia.



















These are in Australia. The article that went with the image has a cute title. 

https://www.newsmax.com/thewire/australia-fairy-circles/2016/03/16/id/719360/


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2019)

When I looked up fairy circles, the Wiki entry had a link to something called Mima (pronounced meema I believe) mounds. For me, this was a happy accident. I have driven the road between here and Merced a number of times, and where the foothills peter out into the valley floor, the ground has an interesting texture, almost quilted-looking. The effect is especially noticeable when the sun is at a low angle. I've been wondering how they came to be. 
Mima mounds are also a mystery at present. Some researchers have suggested that millennia of gopher action made them, but that hypothesis has problems, and I've seen no really plausible explanations for them. 

It was cool to happen upon the answer to a fairly long-term wondering. 













They look like the standing waves one can set up in a shaken bucket of sand. However, these guys consider the seismic and the biotransport hypotheses to be flawed. 

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0169555X16305062


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd hit that.

The owl : )


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd hit that.
> 
> The owl : )


with what


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

Big Bend national park at night


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

The unicorn


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2019)

Chladni plates are plates that are excited by a vibratory input (like a violin bow or an oscillator/speaker combo) to excite specific frequencies on a plate of, say, steel.


BudmanTX said:


> The unicorn
> View attachment 4278081


Nice image of the Cone, NGC 2264


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Chladni plates are plates that are excited by a vibratory input (like a violin bow or an oscillator/speaker combo) to excite specific frequencies on a plate of, say, steel.
> 
> Nice image of the Cone, NGC 2264


yeah it is.......very nice picture of it in the lower right.....

it's also got the Christmas Tree cluster in it, the Unicorn and also the Fox Fur....

https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap190207.html?fbclid=IwAR1umsQA1EGJQncT8stRmhNwZI-K0nu_ZF4VeexxSNEC-1yXthnNA_zZmGw


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2019)

while browsing through my news outlets , i come across this....the infamous Black Lepoard.....

 
one was recent seen in Kenya, according to reports this is one of the first sightings in a long time....

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2019/02/rare-black-panther-spotted-in-africa-century/


----------



## macsnax (Feb 13, 2019)

Such a beautiful animal


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Such a beautiful animal


A majestic beast, even


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


now that's a beast, squeeky one at that...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> When I looked up fairy circles, the Wiki entry had a link to something called Mima (pronounced meema I believe) mounds. For me, this was a happy accident. I have driven the road between here and Merced a number of times, and where the foothills peter out into the valley floor, the ground has an interesting texture, almost quilted-looking. The effect is especially noticeable when the sun is at a low angle. I've been wondering how they came to be.
> Mima mounds are also a mystery at present. Some researchers have suggested that millennia of gopher action made them, but that hypothesis has problems, and I've seen no really plausible explanations for them.
> 
> It was cool to happen upon the answer to a fairly long-term wondering.
> ...


hey buddy just found something that might help you

pdf done WASHINGTON DIVISION OF GEOLOGY AND EARTH RESOURCES in 1988

might be a good read for you

http://www.dnr.wa.gov/publications/ger_ri29_mima_mounds.pdf


----------



## macsnax (Feb 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A majestic beast, even


Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)

WW2 picture of Hacksaw Ridge......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)

Bronze statue of *Susanna Wilkerson Dickinson, "Lady of the Alamo" *gonna be installed soon at the Alamo in San Antonio......she was one of the suvivors of the Battle of the Alamo....

  

Little history behind her: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susanna_Dickinson


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2019)

my little princess.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2019)

see4 said:


> View attachment 4282904
> 
> my little princess.



Adorable! Enjoy it, it goes by very quickly...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Bronze statue of *Susanna Wilkerson Dickinson, "Lady of the Alamo" *gonna be installed soon at the Alamo in San Antonio......she was one of the suvivors of the Battle of the Alamo....
> 
> View attachment 4282516 View attachment 4282517
> 
> Little history behind her: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susanna_Dickinson


 
i think that sculptor is exercising a LOT of artistic license.....cause that statue doesn't look much like the person it's supposed to represent....


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4282985
> i think that sculptor is exercising a LOT of artistic license.....cause that statue doesn't look much like the person it's supposed to represent....


It's said "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".






*Lucille Ball; Celoron, NY*
Although she’s since been replaced with something that doesn’t make children cry, it’s not hard to see why this grimacing version of Lucille Ball was dubbed “Scary Lucy.” Ugly statues aren’t the only American oddities worth stopping for; make a pit stop at The 33 Best Roadside Attractions in America the next time you hit the road!


Sometimes I wonder what is in the eye of the sculptor.






https://bestlifeonline.com/worst-celebrity-statues/
https://www.thesun.co.uk/archives/news/1034152/the-ten-worst-celebrity-statues/
*Kate Moss*
*




*



If you’ve ever wondered what a life-sized solid gold statue of Kate Moss doing
yoga would look like… here it is.

The terrifying tribute was created by sculptor Marc Quinn from 50kg of
18-carat gold – and cost a whopping £1million to make.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> It's said "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think the artist who sculpted Lucy was that accurate, but a decent artist.

i don't think the guy who sculpted kate moss is a good artist...there's a big difference between a copy machine and an artist....there's no soul....no "wabisabi"....looks like a mold, with most of the details, imperfections, "life" removed from it....and that's pretty questionable subject matter to begin with....if Rodin sculpted from still from a porn video....it would still be pron.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4282985
> i think that sculptor is exercising a LOT of artistic license.....cause that statue doesn't look much like the person it's supposed to represent....


true, keep in mind when she arrived in Texas she was only 15, she had her first child at 18, and then the Texas Revolution started. Some reports state she eloped to Texas. Other report that she actually helped her husband with the cannon's. She owned a board house, was a mother, knew how to shoot a rifle and was also a nurse during the battle. I respect her and what she did. Especially for a woman who Santa Anna offered to send her daughter to school and she basically shot the finger at him and said "NO"... that picture was in her later years since photography was around in Texas....so.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)

see4 said:


> View attachment 4282904
> 
> my little princess.


awesome, what a cutie.....2 thumbs up mate....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)

Lucile Ball.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2019)

see4 said:


> View attachment 4282904
> 
> my little princess.


She's a cutie!!
++

When I saw the pic, the first thing I though of was. . .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> true, keep in mind when she arrived in Texas she was only 15, she had her first child at 18, and then the Texas Revolution started. Some reports state she eloped to Texas. Other report that she actually helped her husband with the cannon's. She owned a board house, was a mother, knew how to shoot a rifle and was also a nurse during the battle. I respect her and what she did. Especially for a woman who Santa Anna offered to send her daughter to school and she basically shot the finger at him and said "NO"... that picture was in her later years since photography was around in Texas....so.


again, fair enough, i suppose an artist has to be allowed to infuse the spirit of the subject into the artwork, if they're able to


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> It's said "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one of Lucille Ball is hilarious. I actually saw her house/that statue in the lakeside park a few years ago, and it's just as bad as imaged here. A little history: the city commissioned that shitty statue for $10k, and the public was so disappointed that they demanded a fix from the artist, who then charged another 10k i believe, and i can't recall exactly what was done, but it was something to the effect of chopping her head off to redo the face and then welding it back on.. still wasn't good enough, so the town eventually had a second statue made (by a different artist of course) of a much younger and more accurate Lucille which now stands about 50ft from this one.. lol

If you think bad art is funny, then you have to check out http://museumofbadart.org/


You can thank me later.


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)

ANC said:


>


it's bring your kids to work day.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Feb 16, 2019)

We've been looking at houses because we're moving soon. I'm trying really hard to get my wife on board for this house that is a little off the beaten path. She's a little hesitant because the last five miles to the house...... let's just say I'll need a snow plow, lol. This waterfall is only a couple hundred yards from the house with a beautiful river flowing past.


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/michigan-powerlifter-heroically-lifts-vehicle-pinned-on-top-of-man-after-accident


----------



## macsnax (Feb 18, 2019)

I love seeing the aurora borealis, I've seen it twice way down here in Colorado over the years. Not nearly as dramatic from the southern view though.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## blake9999 (Feb 20, 2019)

*Hubble Return to the Eagle Nebula*


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

Due to sustained cloudy weather, combined with a full Moon, I missed the close approach of Comet Iwamoto.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4289988


sprites!

From ISS.







I found the whole photo ... cluster of stars in upper left corner is Orion's Sword. Note full moon.







The geography is Central America.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> sprites!
> 
> From ISS.
> 
> ...


the second photo with all 3 is a cool shot. Working on my first cup of ol coffee right now....can't seem to wake up after the food we had last night


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2019)

Janis Joplin, woodstock


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2019)

Puerto Rico..


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Puerto Rico..
> View attachment 4291843


I worked a project in Puerto Rico. Had to work over a Mothers Day holiday.
A coworker invited me to his parents house for Mother's Day dinner.

Their house was near El Yunque National Forest.
We went to swim in the watering hole at the bottom of this waterfall.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> I worked a project in Puerto Rico. Had to work over a Mothers Day holiday.
> A coworker invited me to his parents house for Mother's Day dinner.
> 
> Their house was near El Yunque National Forest.
> We went to swim in the watering hole at the bottom of this waterfall.


i've been invited to puerto rico many of time by friends, just never had pulled the trigger to go.....just might fall in love and stay...


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i've been invited to puerto rico many of time by friends, just never had pulled the trigger to go.....just might fall in love and stay...


Just a friendly tip, polish up on your conversational spanish.

The stripers are nice to look at but speak little english.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> Just a friendly tip, polish up on your conversational spanish.
> 
> The stripers are nice to look at but speak little english.


i think Mrs Budman might have something to say about that now and days.....though she does enjoy a good strip club once in a while.....


----------



## Palmerrdgrower (Mar 1, 2019)

Greenwich park pei


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i think Mrs Budman might have something to say about that now and days.....though she does enjoy a good strip club once in a while.....


Mrs lokie went to one in Australia with me.






Everything went smooth until the guy at the next table bought a table dance.
The dancer puts a towel down on the table, sits down, writhes around while taking off her bikini bottom.

something like this butt within inches of his face without a G-string.






The Mrs. says "I think it's time to go" gets up and walks out. lol


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> Just a friendly tip, polish up on your conversational spanish.
> 
> The stripers are nice to look at but speak little english.


I believe they all speak US Dollar.


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> something like this butt within inches of his face without a G-string.


eeew, I'm more of a boob guy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> Mrs lokie went to one in Australia with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha that's a good one....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i think Mrs Budman might have something to say about that now and days.....though she does enjoy a good strip club once in a while.....


 This is the limit of my frolicking with strippers. ~yodels~ I have a putty knife


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This is the limit of my frolicking with strippers. ~yodels~ I have a putty knife


we haven't been to one of those clubs in a while....reason we can't afford it...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4292481


 For a second that looked like killer whale vs, giant penguin


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> For a second that looked like killer whale vs, giant penguin


gotta love Rodan and Godzilla......should see what they did with the new Godzilla movie coming out, Rodan looks killer not to mention Mothra....

actually that picture was taken off of Maine coast during a Swordfish fishing trip, the captian of ship is who took it.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta love Rodan and Godzilla......should see what they did with the new Godzilla movie coming out, Rodan looks killer not to mention Mothra....
> 
> actually that picture was taken off of Maine coast during a Swordfish fishing trip, the captian of ship is who took it.....


check out this eclipse chaser gif


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> check out this eclipse chaser gif


that's a cool gif man....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> For a second that looked like killer whale vs, giant penguin


ck out the new one


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2019)

This is one of my all time favorite pieces. Classical guitar gods, the Assad brothers and violin virtuoso, Nadja Salerno-Sonnenberg. I was at a recording session when they were putting this album together. God, that was 20 years ago...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2019)

Super cool pic, not like we didn't already know there were some hallucinogens involved with that movie, lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-snaps-supersonic-shockwaves-interacting-in-flight-wowza/

"NASA says these are "the first-ever images of the interaction of shockwaves from two supersonic aircraft in flight." The achievement came about during the latest phase of the agency's Air-to-Air Background Oriented Schlieren (AirBOS) flights at the Armstrong Flight Research Center in Edwards, California.

NASA's advanced air-to-air imaging system required some fancy flying to make it all work. The T-38s traveled in formation about 30 feet (9 meters) apart. A NASA B-200 King Air plane carried the camera system as the T-38s flew below it at supersonic speeds. The timing had to be perfect, and it was."


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-snaps-supersonic-shockwaves-interacting-in-flight-wowza/
> 
> "NASA says these are "the first-ever images of the interaction of shockwaves from two supersonic aircraft in flight." The achievement came about during the latest phase of the agency's Air-to-Air Background Oriented Schlieren (AirBOS) flights at the Armstrong Flight Research Center in Edwards, California.
> 
> ...


Interesting. 

Other than the cool factor, what can come from this.

I surmise it may assist in the design of new air and space transportation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Other than the cool factor, what can come from this.
> 
> I surmise it may assist in the design of new air and space transportation.


much quieter jets, that rumble instead of BOOM. less turbulence, fighters that can fly in close formation without interfering with each other...high speed cargo drones that can fly in close formation...missiles that fly faster and are harder to detect...stealth ducks...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2019)

stealth ducks....


----------



## lokie (Mar 9, 2019)

This sculpture has us spinning... 

Veerle Coppoolse is the artist behind this awesome paper sculpture. The structure is called a zoetrope - this is a device that creates the illusion of moving objects through the succession of rotating images.

This zoetrope shows the process of metamorphosis (how a caterpillar transforms into butterfly inside a cocoon) using delicately and precisely cut pieces of paper.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2019)

Fanjingshan

Apparently in my wife's province about 2 car hour car ride away. 

The newest UNESCO world heritage site.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Fanjingshan
> 
> Apparently in my wife's province about 2 car hour car ride away.
> 
> The newest UNESCO world heritage site.


Fan-jingshan-tastic


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


lol someone should tell her.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol someone should tell her.


Uhm I'm not seeing it ... pray tell


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Uhm I'm not seeing it ... pray tell


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol someone should tell her.


Fairly certain she's not human. Seems like she has an extra set of canines to complement the crazy brows...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Fanjingshan
> 
> Apparently in my wife's province about 2 car hour car ride away.
> 
> The newest UNESCO world heritage site.


wow, i can see why.....just imagine the time they put in to build that site...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

woodstock 1969


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

sea turtle with a attitude....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


little heavy on the liner there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Fairly certain she's not human. Seems like she has an extra set of canines to complement the crazy brows...


I've been told I look like the joker when I laugh really hard so I won't criticize what she can't control. She just needs a good friend that will tell her a chisel sharpie is not for eyebrow definition. I lack tact and will tell people when they have spinach stuck in their teeth or something on their face.


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2019)

You just have to browse by quickly


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been told I look like the joker when I laugh really hard so I won't criticize what she can't control. She just needs a good friend that will tell her a chisel sharpie is not for eyebrow definition. I lack tact and will tell people when they have spinach stuck in their teeth or something on their face.


I've looked and looked at pic 1 and not once did it show the eagle. I would never have made that connection on my own.

The one thought I had was that More Normal-looking Girl was Oopsie's research cosmetologist on this one, and very pleased that she'd just removed one person from the competition pool. (And the victim was grateful for it; nothing but pure win) But then again underneath all this cute polar bear front I'm sort of mean.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I've looked and looked at pic 1 and not once did it show the eagle. I would never have made that connection on my own.
> 
> The one thought I had was that More Normal-looking Girl was Oopsie's research cosmetologist on this one, and very pleased that she'd just removed one person from the competition pool. (And the victim was grateful for it; nothing but pure win) But then again underneath all this cute polar bear front I'm sort of mean.


no not you, never.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4298854


Nice SNR


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I've looked and looked at pic 1 and not once did it show the eagle. I would never have made that connection on my own.
> 
> The one thought I had was that More Normal-looking Girl was Oopsie's research cosmetologist on this one, and very pleased that she'd just removed one person from the competition pool. (And the victim was grateful for it; nothing but pure win) But then again underneath all this cute polar bear front I'm sort of mean.


lol is research cosmetologist even a thing? At least we both agree that her _friend_ is bitch


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 13, 2019)

Two Colliding Galaxies captured by Hubble.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Two Colliding Galaxies captured by Hubble.
> View attachment 4299487


something i like to call the ultimate dance of destruction.....same thing is gonna happen to our galaxy in a few billion years


----------



## drolove (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> something i like to call the ultimate dance of destruction.....same thing is gonna happen to our galaxy in a few billion years


cool. I wonder who will be there to get a selfie?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2019)

lokie said:


> cool. I wonder who will be there to get a selfie?


i dunno, sure in the hell is not gonna be me.....but knowing earth it will prolly be the guy in the gif you put up.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2019)

this is prolly gonna be it's next take


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> this is prolly gonna be it's next take
> View attachment 4299512


 Oh you dirty dirty man ... cking with galaxies now







SPACE herpes


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh you dirty dirty man ... cking with galaxies now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but what of course, cking with galaxies is kinda of a specialty.....p.s don't look up "galaxy sex" on google......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> but what of course, cking with galaxies is kinda of a specialty.....p.s don't look up "galaxy sex" on google......


Lol I did and found reams and reams of Sex Galaxy. Mild shell shock here


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> something i like to call the ultimate dance of destruction.....same thing is gonna happen to our galaxy in a few billion years


seems to me like they could pass through each other relatively undamaged...there are light years between objects, seems like it's more unlikely to have collisions than to just sail past each other...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2019)

actually comes down to gravity and mass of the galaxies, i'm thinking.....here is a simualtion of what could happen if our galaxy collidies with Andromeda galaxy which is the galaxy we are going to collide with in a few billion years...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> actually comes down to gravity and mass of the galaxies, i'm thinking.....here is a simualtion of what could happen if our galaxy collidies with Andromeda galaxy which is the galaxy we are going to collide with in a few billion years...


so we only have 5 billion years to prepare? knowing humanity, that's probably not going to be enough time....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so we only have 5 billion years to prepare? knowing humanity, that's probably not going to be enough time....


it prolly isn't considering.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Judging from scale I'd rate those bivalves as DD.

Top shelf find old Chap.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Judging from scale I'd rate those bivalves as DD.
> 
> Top shelf find old Chap.


A bit of research shows that those Iowa-class turrets are the surgeon's gift, dang


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A bit of research shows that those Iowa-class turrets are the surgeon's gift, dang


i'm not so sure, those look like vintage turrets, from an age when the surgeons weren't quite so active in body remodeling.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not so sure, those look like vintage turrets, from an age when the surgeons weren't quite so active in body remodeling.


I'm going to go with this answer despite what the truth may actually be.
Don't bust a guys fantasies like that Bear!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 14, 2019)

The first sign of spring, here. When these ladies return, I know the greys are almost over.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

The heart Nebula


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

The large Cloud....kinda looks like Mickey Mouse though...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

Mosaic of aggregated disks from the Alma Array...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

Meteor Impacts on the moon from Midas...they are the white flashes


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4300614
> Meteor Impacts on the moon from Midas...they are the white flashes


 Check out the video in this article

http://www.astronomy.com/news/2019/01/impact-on-the-moon-during-the-total-lunar-eclipse


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> The first sign of spring, here. When these ladies return, I know the greys are almost over.View attachment 4300085 View attachment 4300089


 A phalaenopsis? Outdoors!?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Check out the video in this article
> 
> http://www.astronomy.com/news/2019/01/impact-on-the-moon-during-the-total-lunar-eclipse


that's cool, now we only need to do is find the crater...lol.....


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A phalaenopsis? Outdoors!?


Yes. 
Unfortunately, no. 
I don't think my babies would last through September outdoors, here. Indoors, they start flowering in February. I don't know much about them in their natural habitat.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yes.
> Unfortunately, no.
> I don't think my babies would last through September outdoors, here. Indoors, they start flowering in February. I don't know much about them in their natural habitat.


One of my three Phalaenopsis (two years ago I had none, but family kept giving them to me to adopt) has thrown a spontaneous clone (orchideers call that a keiki, apparently a Hawaiian word for baby or offspring). Mine is getting close to being repottable. That same plant is sending forth a flower spike from the same stalk.

It takes a year or so for Phalaenopsis plants to acclimate to the rather low humidity where I live now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2019)

leopard lilies coming up....hope they know what they're doing, we still have plenty of time for a hard frost, or even snow before its "safe" outside.....


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> One of my three Phalaenopsis (two years ago I had none, but family kept giving them to me to adopt) has thrown a spontaneous clone (orchideers call that a keiki, apparently a Hawaiian word for baby or offspring). Mine is getting close to being repottable. That same plant is sending forth a flower spike from the same stalk.
> 
> It takes a year or so for Phalaenopsis plants to acclimate to the rather low humidity where I live now.


Very cool. I'm glad you are getting to experience this, too. 
6 years old. My oldest of seven. It flowered from the top baby in 2016, 17.(I cannot find a pic) Nothing last year. I'm thinking I will seperate them soon.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Very cool. I'm glad you are getting to experience this, too. View attachment 4300841
> 6 years old. My oldest of seven. It flowered from the top baby in 2016, 17.(I cannot find a pic) Nothing last year. I'm thinking I will seperate them soon.


Looks like you still have the stake&clips from the florist.  I've been saving mine ... packrat I am


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

mmmm stake&clips


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm going to go with this answer despite what the truth may actually be.
> Don't bust a guys fantasies like that Bear!


 Sorry meng. But finding fake ones is always a disappointment to me. They don't move right.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 16, 2019)

Haha


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4301538 Haha


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>



HaHa!!
Angle of death....yes indeed. Got my Slayer tix for May in Kansas . Lol. Never seen a metal show in Kansas. Should be interesting. Lol.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks like Stone Crab and Shoreline OG, for sure


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 17, 2019)

ANC said:


>


HaHa!!! Firestarter


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (Mar 18, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Imagine coming home from the Legion at 3am and looking up at that !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Imagine coming home from the Legion at 3am and looking up at that !


Our Legion is open until 4 & none of those pickled buggers leave until then I've heard.


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)

I'd just sleep on the floor


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'd just sleep on the floor


i'd end up unconscious, smacking my head on the treads while trying to walk down the path


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)

maybe the first 3 times
Ever since I was a kid, I really enjoyed full whall nature wallpaper scenes.
No idea where one would even buy it


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2019)

The date was August 8, 1982. The Red Sox were playing an afternoon game at Boston's Fenway Park. Suddenly a screaming foul ball whizzed past the first base dugout and Red Sox left fielder Jim Rice heard the unmistakable sound of ball striking flesh. Looking around the corner of the dugout into the stands Rice saw 4 year old Jonathan Keane bleeding profusely from his head. Realizing in a split second that it would take several minutes for park EMT's to get to the scene, the future Hall of Famer sprang into action. Rice leaped over the railing into the stands, cradled the young fan into his arms and carried the boy into the dugout where he received immediate attention from the team's medical staff. Within just a few minutes Jonathan was rushed to the hospital where doctors credited Rice with saving the boys life. Jim Rice played the rest of the game in a blood stained uniform, a true badge of courage.


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2019)

ANC said:


>


is laughing uncontrollably when you see someone insulting? i really hope so


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is laughing uncontrollably when you see someone insulting? i really hope so


His hair looks delicious. Why are you such a hater?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> His hair looks delicious. Why are you such a hater?


everyone has to have a hobby...mine is poking fun at the ridiculous
and goddamn it man, i am EXHAUSTED by the end of most days


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 19, 2019)

ANC said:


>


please don't let that be a thing? almost as worse as making supid people famous...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> everyone has to have a hobby...mine is poking fun at the ridiculous
> and goddamn it man, i am EXHAUSTED by the end of most days


You've obviously never had to suck dick to survive. I can respect that. I guess. 

Homo...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2019)

Just say no to man buns!

My crush today... Cammie Scott.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just say no to man buns!
> 
> My crush today... Cammie Scott.
> 
> View attachment 4303117


Mmmmm. Delicious.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just say no to man buns!
> 
> My crush today... Cammie Scott.
> 
> View attachment 4303117


she definitely fapping material there.......worthy of a crush....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> You've obviously never had to suck dick to survive. I can respect that. I guess.
> 
> Homo...


nope, never have...i've always been able to struggle through on my feet...you have to beat the shit out of me to get me to drop to one knee, no one's been able to make me take both, yet


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)

Victorian Elevator cir: 1890, still in use too...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)

not a bad shot of the horse nebula and orion......love the lighting


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2019)

A Captain Marvel/Valkyrie movie would do huge bank. They should get on this now!

https://www.pride.com/geek/2019/3/18/tessa-thompson-commented-hot-brie-larsons-instagram-post


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our Legion is open until 4 & none of those pickled buggers leave until then I've heard.


The one around here has "Hanoi Jane" Fonda urinal targets






Good double cheeseburgers for cheap on burger night


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2019)

lol there's already a petition on change.org only 13 have signed so far


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> A Captain Marvel/Valkyrie movie would do huge bank. They should get on this now!
> 
> https://www.pride.com/geek/2019/3/18/tessa-thompson-commented-hot-brie-larsons-instagram-post


i can see the combination happening in a movie.......especially after she meets thor and thor say "i like this one" in the avenger clip....it could happen


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i can see the combination happening in a movie.......especially after she meets thor and thor say "i like this one" in the avenger clip....it could happen


I haven't had a chance to see captain marvel yet. We're probably going this weekend.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)

look at the new avenger trailer, and you see what i'm talking about. I haven't seen capt marvel yet either just fyi.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2019)

lol I didn't realize there was a new trailer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I didn't realize there was a new trailer.


yeah there is, in towards the last part of the trailer you'll see it...






it's at the end of the trailer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks! I like Brie Larson and I'm glad they chose a normal looking girl rather than a skinny supermodel type.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 20, 2019)

Not sure where to put but made me smile/ want to be that guys buddy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Not sure where to put but made me smile/ want to be that guys buddy.


That was so cool


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Not sure where to put but made me smile/ want to be that guys buddy.


yep that was cool......


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

ANC said:


>


had no idea who she was...now i know she was in a movie i didn't see...
but i like her opinions...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Not sure where to put but made me smile/ want to be that guys buddy.


Great video! Their youtube channel has a lot of similar videos. You'll need a tissue.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> had no idea who she was...now i know she was in a movie i didn't see...
> but i like her *opinions*...


First read I was sure this said *Options*.


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)

Fist!


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2019)

It's all about family.






They will be showing this to every generation to come. Look at how cool your grandpa is/was.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2019)

Dang, Pops broke it way better than the Daughters.
Lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)

now that's a market....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2019)

Ta-Ta Envy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ta-Ta Envy.


yeah wouldn't you be if you had Jayne Mansfield at the same table....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah wouldn't you be if you had Jayne Mansfield at the same table....


I'd be looking at the same things, but would probably be grinning stupidly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd be looking at the same things, but would probably be grinning stupidly.


true...lol.....thought that facial expression is priceless


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> true...lol.....thought that facial expression is priceless


at least she got that off her chest


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> at least she got that off her chest


dunno about that...ck this out...that facial expression....she like WTF


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> dunno about that...ck this out...that facial expression....she like WTF
> View attachment 4307223


Obviously the view must be tempting, no?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)

lokie said:


> Obviously the view must be tempting, no?
> View attachment 4307263


must be......think she thinking " i got robbed" kinda thing.....


----------



## SODesiresB (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

Someone saw fit to turn the "agate" that gathered on old Detroit body-painting lines into a gem"stone". It's called fordite.

https://www.boredpanda.com/car-paint-deposits-fordite-detroit-agate/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## SODesiresB (Mar 28, 2019)

He's just so happy it's heartwarming life just gets so serious some times Just have to slow down and chill and just appreciate life and what you have


----------



## SODesiresB (Mar 28, 2019)

Sooo purdy !

okay I'm done. 

For now. 
XD


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 29, 2019)

On the way to the park.
Have a beautiful Friday.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2019)

https://www.zmescience.com/science/news-science/why-water-drop-splash/

(credit @420God for the inspiration)


----------



## SODesiresB (Mar 29, 2019)

Pie art soo purdy


----------



## lokie (Mar 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> https://www.zmescience.com/science/news-science/why-water-drop-splash/
> 
> (credit @420God for the inspiration)


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4309201


Who's the guy with the sideburns?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 30, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Who's the guy with the sideburns?


i'll go with Elvis?


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 31, 2019)

NASA releases photo of two Galaxies colliding.


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2019)

ANC said:


>


dunno bout the giant eyebrow hairstyle...otherwise a lovely girl


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2019)

It's a special sort of year for flowers in California.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It's a special sort of year for flowers in California.


I've been thinking of swinging by in my helo & taking a look.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been thinking of swinging by in my helo & taking a look.


Just don't land, won't end well


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2019)

Those droplets shape that stand up like little pillars is how matter is said to come into existence.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2019)

ANC said:


>


is it me or does that look like a mushroom cloud on her forehead?

love the picture though.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## SODesiresB (Apr 1, 2019)

Glow worm cave


----------



## SODesiresB (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been thinking of swinging by in my helo & taking a look.


Why not? They won't do anything
https://www.kqed.org/news/11735934/state-parks-investigating-helicopter-landing-in-antelope-valley-california-poppy-reserve







We are so close to Edwards we should have scrambled a Reaper and dropped 'em as a training exercise and received the respect of a grateful nation for lowering the APG (assholes/gallon).


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4310485


Any idea where that pick was taken? I may have seen the magpie.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Any idea where that pick was taken? I may have seen the magpie.


lol, those darn magpie's ....

actually the picture was sourced from a friend of mine named Ziggy, he's a part of the Lakota tribe, met him at a pow wow. Orginal sourse photographer hasn't been found according to him.......

it's a basic reminder of what is called the Great Race, in native american culture...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Race_(Native_American_legend)

it's also part of a legend of the Great Buffalo Dance too....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4310903


Oh very nice


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

ANC said:


>


wrong thread...this isn't the ugly women with ugly hair and too much money thread....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wrong thread...this isn't the ugly women with ugly hair and too much money thread....


But they're superheroines! Burd Khalifa and Night-Mare ... of the Fashion Avengers


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)

ANC said:


>


i'm thinking match for some reason...hmmm


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> But they're superheroines! Burd Khalifa and Night-Mare ... of the Fashion Avengers


only if i get to be their super villian.....not sure what i'd call myself, but i know i'd have one of these as part of my costume....


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

I know I have uploaded that lawnmower on this thread before... it is a beaut


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

In the early 80s someone gave me a glossy but very readable book about "cars, the new classics" I think. One of the concepts in there was the Pininfarina "Modulo" built on a Ferrari Berlinetta Boxer chassis. It was undrivable, but it hit me right in the middle of the disco-raygun aesthetic. (Cue original _Battlestar Galactica_ theme)

It is shown here in front of Lancia's Stratos Zero Bertone.







Those headlights must have influenced the Bugatti EB110 (from before VW bought the brand and began building cars more expensive to maintain than purchase).


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)

Old Lancias are exquisite.


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2019)

Say hello to Nina


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Say hello to Nina


(gets door) HellAACK


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Say hello to Nina


no...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4314170


hey....i wear khakis, crocs, and old stained holey t-shirts most of the time (because i stain shit with leather dye and wood stain, and solder, and chemicals...)....i got no problem with anyone wearing whatever they want....just don't expect me to hang out with you if you wanna wear that^
imagine waiting for....him?....to get ready...."just a few more minutes, i'm airbrushing my head"....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm just teasing you.

He's was on rupaul's drag race several years ago. You should come here for Pride  I'll introduce you to some queens who make that makeup seem tame. 

I'd probably still take longer to get ready.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2019)

not that i don't usually appreciate the finished results...but i'm fucking impatient...i have a very poor sense of passing time. i have to keep an eye on the clock, or 5 minutes of waiting seems like 30 to me, seriously. i've given people shit about waiting forever after ten minutes....till it was pointed out to me that it had only been ten minutes, while to me it seemed like every second of at least an hour...
it makes it hard to meditate. i can get into the "flow"...but after a few (hours to me) minutes, i peek at the clock and fuck it all up


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Say hello to Nina


gotta love his artistic style.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2019)

You need a fidget puzzle or a mindless game for your phone to help pass the time. 

My partner feels your pain. She will throw on a hoodie and be ready in thirty seconds and I'll spend the next hour obsessing about every little detail and have to change two or three times before I'm ready.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need a fidget puzzle or a mindless game for your phone to help pass the time.
> 
> My partner feels your pain. She will throw on a hoodie and be ready in thirty seconds and I'll spend the next hour obsessing about every little detail and have to change two or three times before I'm ready.


so i'm guessing 3 glasses of wine before your ready to go out???


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

first i shall over load you with cuteness....


they had a long puppy day yesterday as you can see...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You need a fidget puzzle or a mindless game for your phone to help pass the time.
> 
> My partner feels your pain. She will throw on a hoodie and be ready in thirty seconds and I'll spend the next hour obsessing about every little detail and have to change two or three times before I'm ready.


Einstein Riddle...on hard mode at least....and microsoft solitaire....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

peeka boo, i see you.....
 
this is the elderly peoples front field, it's actually hidden so you have to take a picture like this....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

this is there next door field.....
 
camera sux a far shots i've found...still an awesome sight


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

This is actually the front of the bee keepers house that i went to Saturday.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> so i'm guessing 3 glasses of wine before your ready to go out???


She's not really the type that will pace around or count the minutes while waiting for me. She'll read a book, play on her phone or do whatever interests her at the time until I'm ready. 



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and microsoft solitaire....


old school.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2019)

classics are classic for a reason...


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Say hello to Nina








*Become a Circus Clown*
*Quick Facts About Clown Jobs*
*Job Title: *Circus Clown
*Office:* Circus
*Description:* Entertain people and make them laugh
*Certifications/Education: *No formal education needed, clown school is very helpful
*Necessary Skills:* Stamina, energy, humor,
*Potential Employers: *Circuses
*Pay:* $38,000 per year average

*Helpful Circus Clown Employment Links:*
Search Circus Clown Jobs on JobMonkey
Clowns of America International
Clown School Info
Big Apple Circus
Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey
International Clown Hall of Fame
World Clown Association


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2019)

Rose bushes coming in, the oldest i have is almost 20yrs old.....here is one of the blooms... 

This bush used to be with a light orange and pink coloring when it was young, but over the years, she has slowly changed her color scheme.....she'll start like that, but then turn once again....to this...
 
A real deep red.......the other bush i have is about 14yr old...once i plant, i just let them good and do they're thing...The oldest bush is roughly 5ft across or in diameter or more....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2019)

These are what we call "Indian paints", most of the time when you find them they are this color....the funny thing about them, is they are a self seeding plant, which basically they will seed themselve when they pass on.......In Texas we have a few breads like this, 3 that i know of...
 
when they self seed they will make patches and or fill a field over time, like the pictures in the elderly people fields above...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 9, 2019)

Hauntingly beautiful is the best description I have of this.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hauntingly beautiful is the best description I have of this.


yep, have to agree with that there....

think i might have to put that one in my play list when i'm working


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)

Bald spot mullet


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)

Same problem, even worse solution.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> Bald spot mullet


 he'll be able to get toupees easily...a new one every time he rents a carpet cleaner...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> Same problem, even worse solution.


proof that what looks good on a video game character doesn't look quite so good in the mirror....


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2019)

First image of a Black Hole 55 million light years away, captured by the Event Horizon Telescope

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/apr/10/black-hole-picture-captured-for-first-time-in-space-breakthrough


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> First image of a Black Hole 55 million light years away, captured by the Event Horizon Telescope
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/apr/10/black-hole-picture-captured-for-first-time-in-space-breakthrough


the door to heaven? hell? is it a coincidence that it looks like both an anus and a cervix?
and i'm only trying to be funny a little bit.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> First image of a Black Hole 55 million light years away, captured by the Event Horizon Telescope
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/apr/10/black-hole-picture-captured-for-first-time-in-space-breakthrough


beat me to it....lol


https://www.space.com/first-black-hole-photo-by-event-horizon-telescope.html?fbclid=IwAR2RUfrq1tl3qwO2Gb9Pmqx2vMSHJ9iJQ55W3r0wu_6a4vsBWFmUcL_w7yM

Another article about it......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the door to heaven? hell? is it a coincidence that it looks like both an anus and a cervix?
> and i'm only trying to be funny a little bit.....


to some in the science and astrophysics communities it is a door way......question is to what? and where does it go? lots of speculation, lots of math to.....


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> to some in the science and astrophysics communities it is a door way......question is to what? and where does it go? lots of speculation, lots of math to.....


It takes you to the backside of a trippy bookcase.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

420God said:


> It takes you to the backside of a trippy bookcase.


isn't that the freakin truth......kinda gives you a stephen hawkins feel to it.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2019)

420God said:


> It takes you to the backside of a trippy bookcase.




well, at least we know how to get out, put. the candle. back.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2019)

it could be a gate to alternate dimensions, or perhaps to other black holes scattered around the universe...it's a big place, maybe we just haven't seen the "white hole" exits spewing all this shit back out, some unimaginable distance away? when the mass gets large enough, it triggers another big bang, and we all get to go back to start, do not pass go, do not take 200 dollars....¿


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> First image of a Black Hole 55 million light years away, captured by the Event Horizon Telescope
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/apr/10/black-hole-picture-captured-for-first-time-in-space-breakthrough


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Indeed, Sauron sees all, befitting the dark lord Morgoth


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed, Sauron sees all, befitting the dark lord Morgoth


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4315386 View attachment 4315388


Keep in mind that Pluto's orbit spans 80 AU (7.5 billion miles) and the event horizon of the M87 black hole has been estimated to have a "diameter" of 38 billion km or 25 billion miles. What we're seeing is where the accretion disc loses luminosity.

~edit~ I could not find the GIF where the earnest young lieutenant on the Epsilon-Seven station says "my ... God. Over eighty AUs in diameter!"


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2019)

In the Christmas season of '83-84 I had and took an opportunity to see central Chile. One of the sights I saw was _el volcán Osorno_, which was described to me as "South America's Fuji-yama". Here's a pic that supports that claim.







The climate in the region is a dead ringer for NorCal or coastal Oregon.
The town of Puerto Montt, where coastal Chile breaks up into fjordlands that are much less drivable than boatable.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In the Christmas season of '83-84 I had and took an opportunity to see central Chile. One of the sights I saw was _el volcán Osorno_, which was described to me as "South America's Fuji-yama". Here's a pic that supports that claim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, i have to say you just increase my bucket list of places to go.......damnit...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Keep in mind that Pluto's orbit spans 80 AU (7.5 billion miles) and the event horizon of the M87 black hole has been estimated to have a "diameter" of 38 billion km or 25 billion miles. What we're seeing is where the accretion disc loses luminosity.
> 
> ~edit~ I could not find the GIF where the earnest young lieutenant on the Epsilon-Seven station says "my ... God. Over eighty AUs in diameter!"


i'm just impressed they actually got it.....oh here is one of the people who had a hand in getting it. From my impression she was the one who designed the orginial algorithim to peace it together....meet Katie Bouman mit grad student..... 

she in the news now

https://www.foxnews.com/science/katie-bouman-29-year-old-scientist-behind-first-real-image-of-black-hole-goes-viral

while i was snooping around i found this article as well

https://astrobites.org/2019/04/11/the-first-image-of-a-black-hole/?fbclid=IwAR3GcuvuI03rAjobxJiViDWr-TR30og9qTIrhpSTJJq_k9WnJTFWkoKwo9c

explains a little bit more of what they found.....doing this technique...

ok coffee is done, ready for my first cup.......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hmmmmmm....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2019)

Few images of the local flora around my house.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/12/us/andrew-chael-katie-bouman-black-hole-image-trnd/index.html

no idea why idiots do this kind of shit, she's lucky to have a decent co-worker who wants her to get her fair share of the credit


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/12/us/andrew-chael-katie-bouman-black-hole-image-trnd/index.html
> 
> no idea why idiots do this kind of shit, she's lucky to have a decent co-worker who wants her to get her fair share of the credit


she deserves about 90% of the credit, think the algorithim should be named after her hard work, this way she can refine it for other applications in the field. 

Trolls will be trolls i guess...


----------



## pthobson (Apr 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In the Christmas season of '83-84 I had and took an opportunity to see central Chile. One of the sights I saw was _el volcán Osorno_, which was described to me as "South America's Fuji-yama". Here's a pic that supports that claim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like paradise


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2019)

First flight and landing of the Stratolaunch.




Hey Annie (@curious2garden ) did you see it?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> First flight and landing of the Stratolaunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have you seen one of the babies? They're sooo cute 'til they start growing turbine engines, at which time their attitude goes all to hell.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> First flight and landing of the Stratolaunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I missed it! I had no idea they were testing today. I'd have enjoyed seeing her.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Have you seen one of the babies? They're sooo cute 'til they start growing turbine engines, at which time their attitude goes all to hell.


I could have sworn that was the redhaired step-child of this


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I could have sworn that was the redhaired step-child of this


Something tells me the 337 will contest paternity


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I could have sworn that was the redhaired step-child of this


Bastard offspring?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2019)

My fav acoustic guitarist. Magical...


----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 13, 2019)

One of them wishy things.


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 14, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My fav acoustic guitarist. Magical...


he needs a baliset...


----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 14, 2019)

Sum tulips.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

ANC said:


>


very good looking human being right there.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

Thought i saw ya hiding in that tree......gotcha..


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

one of my rose bushes...she 20yrs old, and still kicking those flowers......caught a couple bees enjoying themselves....in there...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> one of my rose bushes...she 20yrs old, and still kicking those flowers......caught a couple bees enjoying themselves....in there...
> View attachment 4318098


 My dad had a bush just like that, same color, many flowers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2019)

not even a dandelion showing here yet


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My dad had a bush just like that, same color, many flowers


i have 3 bushes total......this one is 20yrs old, the other i have is 14yrs, then i got my newest one, which is the white one above.....i have one more, but it's inside the house sitting under some led bulbs for the time being, or untill i find a spot for it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2019)

Main spire just collapsed. A spokesman for the cathedral said there will be nothing left


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Main spire just collapsed. A spokesman for the cathedral said there will be nothing left


yeah i've been watching the updates.....ever been in??


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2019)

I was there in 2013 the cathedral was closed for renovations, we were able to go into the crypt and south tower. I'm trying to find my photos now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Main spire just collapsed. A spokesman for the cathedral said there will be nothing left


And during Holy week no less.
What a shame!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i've been watching the updates.....ever been in??


I was in there in '77 and '83 I think.
I'm just slack-jawed stunned to see it burn.

Being inside it felt like being in a place beyond time.

It does provide a very guilty insight into how they built the structure.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I was in there in '77 and '83 I think.
> I'm just slack-jawed stunned to see it burn.
> 
> Being inside it felt like being in a place beyond time.
> ...


never been, think the only thing i've seen is just the pictures....loved the architecture both inside and out....

my conspiracy therorist sensors are going off with this one for some reason.....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> never been, think the only thing i've seen is just the pictures....loved the architecture both inside and out....
> 
> my conspiracy therorist sensors are going off with this one for some reason.....


It would be a super low-exposure high-reward instance of cultural warfare, terror style. That biases my thoughts on the matter as well, especially when I think who comprises much of the unskilled/semiskilled labor pool in central Europe. I mean I think chances are less than half but more than, say, ten per cent.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It would be a super low-exposure high-reward instance of cultural warfare, terror style. That biases my thoughts on the matter as well, especially when I think who comprises much of the unskilled/semiskilled labor pool in central Europe. I mean I think chances are less than half but more than, say, ten per cent.


The timing of the fire is beyond question my biggest hurdle to get over outright calling it an accident.

But I truly do hope it was an unforeseeable event - there's enough hate in this world as it is without (please forgive me) someone fanning the flames intentionally.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The timing of the fire is beyond question my biggest hurdle to get over outright calling it an accident.
> 
> But I truly do hope it was an unforeseeable event - there's enough hate in this world as it is without (please forgive me) someone fanning the flames intentionally.


I concur heartily with that sentiment.

The French just reported that the destruction isn't total. I refrain from wondering what that really means.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2019)

2 min ago from the Guardian ...



> Prosecutors believe the fire started accidentally, based on their preliminary investigation.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The timing of the fire is beyond question my biggest hurdle to get over outright calling it an accident.
> 
> But I truly do hope it was an unforeseeable event - there's enough hate in this world as it is without (please forgive me) someone fanning the flames intentionally.


i concur as well, don't wanna fan the flames at it were. Course the thought is there, time will tell i guess....



cannabineer said:


> 2 min ago from the Guardian ...


usual cover story i'm guessing....till they get in there....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i concur as well, don't wanna fan the flames at it were. Course the thought is there, time will tell i guess....
> 
> 
> 
> *usual cover story i'm guessing*....till they get in there....


I simply don't know.

I am very saddened by the loss of the three rose windows.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I simply don't know.
> 
> I am very saddened by the loss of the three rose windows.


i am too....only seen pictures of them, some close up and some in full, incredible works they were.......

you know on a side note, maybe they can be rebuilt when this is all over.......i'm sure there is an artist out there to help out if called......


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i am too....only seen pictures of them, some close up and some in full, incredible works they were.......
> 
> you know on a side note, maybe they can be rebuilt when this is all over.......i'm sure there is an artist out there to help out if called......


 I remember my dad telling me that modern efforts to recreate Medieval stained glass have come to nought. (We were looking at similar windows in Vienna at the time, survivors of the bombings.) We don't have the recipes. And my dad is a careful researcher of such things.

Maybe in the intervening 40 years hobbyists and craftsmen closed the gap. I do think remaking the windows to the nearest thing to original spec would be something I'd cheer on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I remember my dad telling me that modern efforts to recreate Medieval stained glass have come to nought. (We were looking at similar windows in Vienna at the time, survivors of the bombings.) We don't have the recipes. And my dad is a careful researcher of such things.
> 
> Maybe in the intervening 40 years hobbyists and craftsmen closed the gap. I do think remaking the windows to the nearest thing to original spec would be something I'd cheer on.


i would too.....the reciepes are out there, the questions is where and in what book....they have already for reciepes of old dyes for lenin in the middle east. And i remember reading somewhere in egypt they found the reciepes as well for some of the painting media they used.....so they gotta be out there........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I simply don't know.
> 
> I am very saddened by the loss of the three rose windows.


At least some of the news is good.

"Other artifacts that weren’t affected by the fire include the Rose windows, three round glass windows dating back to the 13th century. The Archbishop of Paris said all three have been saved, BFM TV reported."
https://www.foxnews.com/world/priest-saves-artifacts-crown-thorns-notre-dame-cathedral-fire-fate-treasures?fbclid=IwAR2-vYqMmKPt1eHOd1LCn0SBC1lXt_vpRQN49btxZUrm3-uQB5EOKsS5qzk


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> At least some of the news is good.
> 
> "Other artifacts that weren’t affected by the fire include the Rose windows, three round glass windows dating back to the 13th century. The Archbishop of Paris said all three have been saved, BFM TV reported."
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/priest-saves-artifacts-crown-thorns-notre-dame-cathedral-fire-fate-treasures?fbclid=IwAR2-vYqMmKPt1eHOd1LCn0SBC1lXt_vpRQN49btxZUrm3-uQB5EOKsS5qzk
> ...


I suggest that the French authorities give the Sainte-Chapelle a good once-over. It is the single best Medieval glass monument that I know of. Started 1238; consecrated 1248. It is impossible to photograph and hard to describe how amazing the windows are in the real. I didn't want to leave.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I suggest that the French authorities give the Sainte-Chapelle a good once-over. It is the single best Medieval glass monument that I know of. Started 1238; consecrated 1248. It is impossible to photograph and hard to describe how amazing the windows are in the real. I didn't want to leave.


don't blame ya mate, i wouldn't wanna leave either...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I suggest that the French authorities give the Sainte-Chapelle a good once-over. It is the single best Medieval glass monument that I know of. Started 1238; consecrated 1248. It is impossible to photograph and hard to describe how amazing the windows are in the real. I didn't want to leave.


Were you able to go the Louvre when you were there?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Were you able to go the Louvre when you were there?


 No. We did Paris in like 3 days 2 nights. The cathedral, Sacré-Coeur and the Sainte-Chapelle were the highlights. Oh and to the second-from-top level of the Tower. 
What I remember are the enormous Carrefour "hypermarkets". Think of Costco but bigger, and cooler.


----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 16, 2019)

Sum tree flowers.

Edit, fer sum reason these don't go full size..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2019)

Eltomcat said:


> Sum tree flowers.
> 
> Edit, fer sum reason these don't go full size..


looks like some kind of camellia


----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like some kind of camellia


Yeahhh, it's sumthin like that. Big old bush! 15 or 20 feet


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2019)

look at all like this?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2019)

Storm system at the coast.....friend sent it to me with a caption "wish you were here" my reply was "nope, maybe another day"


you can almost see a water spout in the back of the picture btw


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2019)

never knew an eagle could fly upside down.....who knew...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> never knew an eagle could fly upside down.....who knew...
> View attachment 4319088


Have you ever seen the "Free fall" Mating ritual they do?
It's pretty amazing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you ever seen the "Free fall" Mating ritual they do?
> It's pretty amazing.


i heard of that. Love the background music btw......got that whole James Bond thing going...lol


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you ever seen the "Free fall" Mating ritual they do?
> It's pretty amazing.


I would try that but my wife is afraid of heights.


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2019)

ANC said:


>


you'd think someone that obsessed with hair would trim their nostrils better......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Talk about high maintenance, sheesh.


----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> look at all like this?
> View attachment 4319083


Pretty much, yeah! I'm not good at identification, just like taken photos.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2019)

ANC said:


>


bet his back looks like chewbacca


----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 17, 2019)

Lil mushroom.


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 19, 2019)

More tulis.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2019)

Eltomcat said:


> View attachment 4319938
> 
> More tulis.


~ Needs more "P" ~


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

Eltomcat said:


> View attachment 4319938
> 
> More tulis.


i'll go with cal-mag....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i'll go with cal-mag....


Beg to differ - "Tulis" definitely require at least one dosage of "P".


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beg to differ - "Tulis" definitely require at least one dosage of "P".


yeah, your prolly right at least 1 maybe 2

coffee is finally kicking in


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

The Vatican finally finished it and opened it up to the public, look at the art works in there.....wow...
  
The Scala Sancta

https://www.cnn.com/style/article/vatican-holy-stairs-jesus-intl/index.html

https://rome.us/churches/holy-stairs.html

Interesting legend...hmmmm


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Apr 19, 2019)

WTF?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)

Well the last few day have been pretty interesting in the garden, i was starting to clean out an are around the porch so i went over to my catus patch....guess what's blooming...bee's are gonna love me


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)

While i was browsing around decided to look at my white rose bush.....and she's blooming beautiful as it were....

Morning pick with a little dew:
 
later in the afternoon she opened up a bit...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)

Finally caught the little guy....course it took a little bud, couple of 25oz, and a little patiences..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2019)

Just some kids hanging out on the roof of the shop.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just some kids hanging out on the roof of the shop.
> 
> View attachment 4321737


those guys are young........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2019)

They're between 1 & 3 years old.
At 4 they begin to develop the white head & tail, by 5 they will have their full adult plumage.


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2019)

Gorilla selfie

_The photo shows two park rangers with a pair of orphaned mountain gorillas in Virunga National Park in the Democratic Republic of Congo. Ranger Mathieu Shamavu, who is part of an anti-poaching unit, took the picture with the endangered apes, who appeared to be posing and casually standing upright. The park posted the image on its Facebook page with the caption "Another day in the office" on Thursday, and it immediately drew massive attention — mostly because users couldn't believe it

 

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/gorilla-selfie-congo-park-ranger-photo-democratic-republic-of-congo/
_


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Gorilla selfie
> 
> _The photo shows two park rangers with a pair of orphaned mountain gorillas in Virunga National Park in the Democratic Republic of Congo. Ranger Mathieu Shamavu, who is part of an anti-poaching unit, took the picture with the endangered apes, who appeared to be posing and casually standing upright. The park posted the image on its Facebook page with the caption "Another day in the office" on Thursday, and it immediately drew massive attention — mostly because users couldn't believe it
> 
> ...


I saw that this morning as well and what really shocked me was the mortality rate of the Rangers that protect the park.
Over 130 of them killed since 1996 !

Now that is dedication.


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2019)

I found your ex


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2019)

I so beautiful I draw another me on mah face, yoh!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4323305


What are the odds of getting even one of those shots, much less those two.
I bet a gal/guy could spend a lifetime and not accomplish that.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What are the odds of getting even one of those shots, much less those two.
> I bet a gal/guy could spend a lifetime and not accomplish that.


Unless you're Russian. It's a friggin' conspiracy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)

Actually the guy that got that picture was Russian......and i'm with GWN what's the luck of getting that shot, much less two.........the photographer got lucky and it payed off with 2 beautiful shots...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4323304


That's bound to trigger someone's trypophobia


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4323305


Hummers are back, thanks for sending em my way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Hummers are back, thanks for sending em my way.


your welcome....

i saw 2 different ones today too......one even came up to me and said "hi"....well not in those words ......but you know what i mean....


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> your welcome....
> 
> i saw 2 different ones today too......one even came up to me and said "hi"....well not in those words ......but you know what i mean....


I have heard them yet to confirm by sight.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Actually the guy that got that picture was Russian......and i'm with GWN what's the luck of getting that shot, much less two.........the photographer got lucky and it payed off with 2 beautiful shots...


Yep. He's well known for his squirrel pics.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)

good to see ya around @pabloesqobar


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> good to see ya around @pabloesqobar


I make occasional appearances in between negotiated time-outs.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> I make occasional appearances in between negotiated time-outs.


LOL adhesion contract


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> I make occasional appearances in between negotiated time-outs.





curious2garden said:


> LOL adhesion contract


Needs better adhesion.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Needs better adhesion.
> 
> View attachment 4323792


That might be a sticking point


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Needs better adhesion.
> 
> View attachment 4323792


----------



## DCcan (Apr 27, 2019)

The ice is gone, but Winter took out the stepping stones.
I'm not getting wet or drowning in kelp,that's as low as it gets. They got an 8' dinghy, but I'll wait for the cable car to be up and the volunteers get it all tidy...rescheduled this job for 80 deg F and no fog.


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2019)

While in Hawaii we were in awe of the orchids growing wild everywhere you looked.
So many varieties and colors to see.

These are not my pics but they are beautiful.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> While in Hawaii we were in awe of the orchids growing wild everywhere you looked.
> So many varieties and colors to see.
> 
> These are not my pics but they are beautiful.
> ...


I was in Hawai'i in '96. I took home an "Arundina" orchid (Hawaiian bamboo orchid). It didn't make it more than a coupla months.
Now I have a trio of essentially bulletproof Phalaenopsis.


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I was in Hawai'i in '96. I took home an "Arundina" orchid (Hawaiian bamboo orchid). It didn't make it more than a coupla months.
> Now I have a trio of essentially bulletproof Phalaenopsis.


Fancy flowers don't have a chance around me. Not all of them die. I have 1 orchid that is still alive. It has not bloomed
in near 3 years, and grew only 1 new leaf in 4.

Weeds? I have grown a few of those.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> While in Hawaii we were in awe of the orchids growing wild everywhere you looked.
> So many varieties and colors to see.


Never appreciated them till I saw the US Botanic Garden in DC, they were highlighting them for a year, amazing.
They have a mint exhibit (coleus, sage, rosemary, mint family (Lamiaceae) going on now. It's right in front of the Capital, great place to have a lunch and a puff in DC,the outdoor garden.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Never appreciated them till I saw the US Botanic Garden in DC, they were highlighting them for a year, amazing.
> They have a mint exhibit (coleus, sage, rosemary, mint family (Lamiaceae) going on now. It's right in front of the Capital, great place to have a lunch and a puff in DC,the outdoor garden.
> View attachment 4324333 View attachment 4324332


Back when I was an adolescent in DC, the Botanical Gardens were a favorite haunt. I vividly remember Cattleya orchids surrounding the entrance from the vestibule. They smelled intensely and wonderfully of bubble gum. The good kind, Fleer or Dubble Bubble.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2019)

I found a lovely collection of extreme close-ups of butterfly and moth wings. They call them macro photographs, but they are what I learned to think of as photomicrographs.

The two b&w SEM pics are at a known scale of 200x and 1000x respectively.
The brilliant color of butterfly wings is often enhanced by iridescence, a diffraction phenomenon created by repeating layers of semi-reflective material. The more magnified pics show some of these structures.

~edit~ I suspect some of these pics have been colorized. The structures shown at 2000+x are waay to sharp to be optical photographs. I believe the colors were processed in, but at that scale they should be blurrier simply because the wavelength would be 1 to 3 mm (to scale, so to speak).


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2019)

I had one of these when I was a kid. It was in an acrylic display box. I set it in my bedroom where from my bed I could see it easily. It was the most glorious saturated iridescent blue. Species is _Morpho menelaus_, and mine was a solid 5 inches in wingspan.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I had one of these when I was a kid. It was in an acrylic display box. I set it in my bedroom where from my bed I could see it easily. It was the most glorious saturated iridescent blue. Species is _Morpho menelaus_, and mine was a solid 5 inches in wingspan.


I don't see an abdomen - probably beneath the hind of wings?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't see an abdomen - probably beneath the hind of wings?


I think so


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yep. He's well known for his squirrel pics.
> View attachment 4323401
> View attachment 4323402
> View attachment 4323403
> ...


Delightful, whimsical pics. Thank you


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2019)




----------



## raratt (May 4, 2019)

Some of my roses and a flowering maple.          .


----------



## 420God (May 6, 2019)




----------



## 420God (May 6, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

think he's mad about something


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 12, 2019)

Happy Mother's Day. Peonies.
I wish you could smell them.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Starry Night using hair?


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Starry Night using hair?


Man Gogh


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

sleepy little honey bees....


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sleepy little honey bees....
> View attachment 4333332


Very nice. Thanks.

An interesting backstory to this photo.



“I came over and study it for a while and more bees showed up,” Neely tells _Bored Panda_. “Soon, all the vacant flowers were occupied and this one bee was left out. She crawled over to this open flower and got inside with the other one. I was watching as he stumbled around almost drunk-like and then got settled in.”







https://petapixel.com/2019/04/18/photos-of-bees-sleeping-in-a-flower/


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> Very nice. Thanks.
> 
> An interesting backstory to this photo.
> 
> ...


honestly didn't realize there was a back story to the photo. I was reading the farmers alminac site for any updates for the season when i came across it.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

couple of more photo's from the farm.....across these while i was having a beer or two..

  
i've been leaving the area alone for a while......glad to see what came out of it....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> Very nice. Thanks.
> 
> An interesting backstory to this photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2019)

ANC said:


>


LOL the '70s were rife with Jesus look a likes.


----------



## lokie (May 21, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)

Geronimo and family circa 1909


----------



## tyler.durden (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)

got this of off abc news, 200 treecked up Everest, with one fatality.......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4338319
> got this of off abc news, 200 treecked up Everest, with one fatality.......


I've climbed a lot of mountains. . . but always had a rifle & a reason to go.

I don't get doing it just to do it.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've climbed a lot of mountains. . . but always had a rifle & a reason to go.
> 
> I don't get doing it just to do it.


you know i don't either, but when do you have time to be literally on top of the world as it were.....it's supposed to be a great test of stamina, strength, and i think mental fortitude.....plus when your done and on top, think of the view......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know i don't either, but when do you have time to be literally on top of the world as it were.....it's supposed to be a great test of stamina, strength, and i think mental fortitude.....plus when your done and on top, think of the view......


I think a pic of me on a mountain with a Dall Ram is the view I'd prefer.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 23, 2019)

I love the rain.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think a pic of me on a mountain with a Dall Ram is the view I'd prefer.
> 
> View attachment 4338369


have to agree with ya there.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)

view from the top.....
 
plus all the gifts and other odds and ends....think i put this up before

side note: did ya know that nepal has climber to go get the trash from the top  now that's a dirty job.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2019)

one portrait of Leonardo da Vinci, there is only a few of these done btw....


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 24, 2019)

The water iris in one of the fountains is starting to bloom.
 

The petals only last 3 days. After that they get ugly and fall off fast. T

Birds use it as a bird bath. Robins and Blue Jays get in and flop around on the red slate. Cardinals and smaller budgies will land on the overhang and do their thing.

 

Not easy to see in these photos, each stalk produces 2 flowers. The top bud blossoms first then the second a day or two later. The leaves stay green year round.
They will all be gone in about 2 weeks.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> The water iris in one of the fountains is starting to bloom.
> View attachment 4339000
> 
> The petals only last 3 days. After that they get ugly and fall off fast. T
> ...


they look great man


----------



## Obepawn (May 24, 2019)

Some pictures from my backyard.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 25, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Some pictures from my backyard.
> View attachment 4339026 View attachment 4339027


Your cat's just chillin' like a villain, not a care in the world. And I really like your Buddha statue. Very cool (maybe it's just Buddhist?)


----------



## Obepawn (May 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Your cat's just chillin' like a villain, not a care in the world. And I really like your Buddha statue. Very cool (maybe it's just Buddhist?)


Buddhist statue


----------



## Obepawn (May 25, 2019)

Another one.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 25, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Another one.
> View attachment 4339208


It looks like you have a really zen-like yard. Kudos.


----------



## Obepawn (May 25, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> It looks like you have a really zen-like yard. Kudos.


Thanks. It's me and wife's peaceful place.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2019)




----------



## 420God (May 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4338319
> got this of off abc news, 200 treecked up Everest, with one fatality.......


3 more fatalities now because there's too many people and they're moving too slow.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4339395


flywheel trouble


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2019)

420God said:


> 3 more fatalities now because there's too many people and they're moving too slow.


When I saw the image, I didn't give it a like because all that entitled ripstop doesn't belong there. Bet they added considerably to the waste middens on that mountain. 

These guys are the heroes in my opinion. They're picking up mountaineer trash, not adding a feather to their caps. This seems to be a new thing, and I am glad to see it.


----------



## 420God (May 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> When I saw the image, I didn't give it a like because all that entitled ripstop doesn't belong there. Bet they added considerably to the waste middens on that mountain.
> 
> These guys are the heroes in my opinion. They're picking up mountaineer trash, not adding a feather to their caps. This seems to be a new thing, and I am glad to see it.


I believe they recently made a law stating anyone climbing up has to carry so many kilos of garbage back down now. 
https://www.theuiaa.org/mountaineering/everest-summitteers-required-to-help-clean-mount-everest-by-bringing-out-garbage/


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> flywheel trouble


more like a braking problem in the turn i'm assuming

for some reason it's always that lose nut in the back that always is the problem...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> When I saw the image, I didn't give it a like because all that entitled ripstop doesn't belong there. Bet they added considerably to the waste middens on that mountain.
> 
> These guys are the heroes in my opinion. They're picking up mountaineer trash, not adding a feather to their caps. This seems to be a new thing, and I am glad to see it.


i give props to those guys too......


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> more like a braking problem in the turn i'm assuming
> 
> for some reason it's always that lose nut in the back that always is the problem...


"the nut behind the wheel"?


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> "the nut behind the wheel"?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4339395


Pretty obvious she's a straight axle rig judging by the camber of the RR wheel.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2019)

Love this, Happy Memorial Day, everyone...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Love this, Happy Memorial Day, everyone...


Loved that. The entire time I was trying to figure out what he was doing. I even thought about it as it might appear upside down. Still couldn't figure it out. When he finished I was definitely impressed. Cool vid.


----------



## Obepawn (May 28, 2019)

My Lynx point Siamese, Roscoe. Chilling in his favorite ambush spot and lizard hunting ground.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2019)

Possible inspiration?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4341121


2 seconds after taking an award-winning photo, Steve became a candidate for eaglectomy


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2019)

Want you to meet someone, his name is Codi Lee, this was his reel that he send in to American Got Talent....







he's blind and austistic......

Well Guess what a happen he got on..........and he killed it there...







WTG


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

Near my pond hangout.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (May 31, 2019)

A new perfect bloom in my front yard.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> Near my pond hangout.
> 
> View attachment 4342495


someone save that drowning toucan....


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> View attachment 4340901
> My Lynx point Siamese, Roscoe. Chilling in his favorite ambush spot and lizard hunting ground.


I use the 1/4 inch micro valves in my veggie garden. It enables me to run hoses to different spots every year so I don't put the plants in the same spot all the time. Row crops get the 1/4 inch drip hose.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> someone save that drowning toucan....


Lots of my cypress trees are just barely keeping their head above water. I'm sure there are plenty underwater too.


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2019)

Ethereal. This Vivaldi masterpiece is performed on Baroque period instruments, much different than today's. They have a quieter, darker, almost nasal timbre. This pure voice (beginning at 1:10 in) belongs to Andreas Scholl, countertenor. Because it's a male voice, it too has a different timbre in this higher register. Find a quiet place, smoke a bowl, close your eyes, and let this in. It will change you. Enjoy...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2019)

I am not in the habit of posting videos here, but this one leaves me breathless. It's from a highly-recommended documentary called In the Shadow of the Moon. I've watched this like twenty times and still haven't worn it out. I like the pairing of visual awesome and the simple happy soundtrack. 

I'm sad I never saw (and bathed in the sound of) one of the big launchers do its thing.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I am not in the habit of posting videos here, but this one leaves me breathless. It's from a highly-recommended documentary called In the Shadow of the Moon. I've watched this like twenty times and still haven't worn it out. I like the pairing of visual awesome and the simple happy soundtrack.
> 
> I'm sad I never saw (and bathed in the sound of) one of the big launchers do its thing.


I'm happy that the ones I worked on never went anywhere, Titan II ICBM's.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm happy that the ones I worked on never went anywhere, Titan II ICBM's.


Yeah, but almost the same airframe (spaceframe seems inappropriate) was man-rated and put in a stellar performance for the Gemini program as the Titan Launch Vehicle. And the big Titan 3s and 4s did heavy-lift duty for NASA and other customers.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah, but almost the same airframe (spaceframe seems inappropriate) was man-rated and put in a stellar performance for the Gemini program as the Titan Launch Vehicle. And the big Titan 3s and 4s did heavy-lift duty for NASA and other customers.


I am aware of that. It had the highest yield of all our ICBM's, a singular warhead of 10 mega tons. The ablative shield on them was made by GE, gives new meaning to "We bring good things to life."


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

Not sure how may Shuttle launches I was up close and personal with - three or so & when they lit the candle you could feel the deep "Crackle" through out your whole body.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I am aware of that. It had the highest yield of all our ICBM's, a singular warhead of 10 mega tons. The ablative shield on them was made by GE, gives new meaning to "We bring good things to life."


I visited the Titan Silo Museum in AZ. They had that big single reentry body on static display. I also liked the fuel and oxidizer conditioning tanks adjacent to the silo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I visited the Titan Silo Museum in AZ. They had that big single reentry body on static display. I also liked the fuel and oxidizer conditioning tanks adjacent to the silo.


I can't believe they let it get to the point it looks like that. It's a shame. Good ol' Unsymmetrical Dimethylhldrazine and Nitrogen Tetroxide.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not sure how may Shuttle launches I was up close and personal with - three or so & when they lit the candle you could feel the deep "Crackle" through out your whole body.


I took my dad out to the flight line when the SR-71 was launching out, he used to work at Vandenburg. He said the SR sounded like one of the missile launches from there. I told him yeah, but this one comes back. You could feel it in your bones.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I can't believe they let it get to the point it looks like that. It's a shame. Good ol' Unsymmetrical Dimethylhldrazine and Nitrogen Tetroxide.


I think that was Chug's line in "Planes: Fire and Rescue".

Aerozine 50 was a blend of UDMH with anhydrous hydrazine. It was higher in Isp than either component alone, competitive with MMH ([mono]methylhydrazine) and likely cheaper. The entire Titan family used it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)

ok time for your check up, say " ahh"
 
looks good..


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah, but almost the same airframe (spaceframe seems inappropriate) was man-rated and put in a stellar performance for the Gemini program as the Titan Launch Vehicle. And the big Titan 3s and 4s did heavy-lift duty for NASA and other customers.


Cousin James retired from the rocket service in the Air Force, retired from NASA, retired from Lockheed Martin and retired from a LM subcontractor. I was led to believe they could not shoot off rocket without him. A few months ago I ask him just what it was he did with rockets before he retired. He wrote the instruction manuals. I wonder if anyone ever read them.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> Cousin James retired from the rocket service in the Air Force, retired from NASA, retired from Lockheed Martin and retired from a LM subcontractor. I was led to believe they could not shoot off rocket without him. A few months ago I ask him just what it was he did with rockets before he retired. He wrote the instruction manuals. I wonder if anyone ever read them.


Any platform that maintenance was done on you were required to have the Tech Data for each task open to the page and paragraph of the task when you were performing it. Whether on ICBM's or aircraft. Pilots have a checklist that they refer to prior, during, and post flight.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Any platform that maintenance was done on you were required to have the Tech Data for each task open to the page and paragraph of the task when you were performing it. Whether on ICBM's or aircraft. Pilots have a checklist that they refer to prior, during, and post flight.


If they keep the same ones around for a long time, there is a chance Cousin James wrote the ones you used. I remember going into work with him at some sort of control room for rockets on a base in the St Louis area when I was a kid. Mid 70's.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

Atlas missiles were at Whiteman AFB, quite far from St Louis. Titan II's were near Wichita, near Little Rock, and near Tucson. There were site simulators on bases for the crews to practice on.


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok time for your check up, say " ahh"
> View attachment 4344548
> looks good..


 

Fresh shrimp is delicious but this is just a bit undercooked.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

I might take a trip on this train in the next 12 months


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4344658
> 
> Fresh shrimp is delicious but this is just a bit undercooked.


Free teeth cleaning service underwater who needs dentists


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Atlas missiles were at Whiteman AFB, quite far from St Louis. Titan II's were near Wichita, near Little Rock, and near Tucson. There were site simulators on bases for the crews to practice on.


I was just a kid, so don't remember too much. Maybe they were a tracking station or something. For the 70's, there were a lot of big electronic maps with colored lights.

{he lived in East St. Louis. Not sure which side of the river the base was on}


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> I was just a kid, so don't remember too much. Maybe they were a tracking station or something. For the 70's, there were a lot of big electronic maps with colored lights.
> 
> {he lived in East St. Louis. Not sure which side of the river the base was on}


Scott AFB. It was over the state line in Ill.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

Near Ofallon/Belleville to be exact.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> I was just a kid, so don't remember too much. Maybe they were a tracking station or something. For the 70's, there were a lot of big electronic maps with colored lights.
> 
> {he lived in East St. Louis. Not sure which side of the river the base was on}


There was a big Comm center there at that time, according to Wiki. They supported SAC, who owned all the missiles.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> There was a big Comm center there at that time, according to Wiki. They supported SAC, who owned all the missiles.


I remember a picture of a 13 year old Larry, with hair standing on end as he got off the high speed elevator at the top of the Arch. That would have dated that trip to 1974.


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I might take a trip on this train in the next 12 months View attachment 4344665


That would be a nice trip. 

We took a steam excursion on the Pichi Richi Railway.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> That would be a nice trip.
> 
> We took a steam excursion on the Pichi Richi Railway.
> View attachment 4344687


That looks like the puffing billy (best train name billy means bong here) we went on it earlier in the year love a good steam engine


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I visited the Titan Silo Museum in AZ. They had that big single reentry body on static display. I also liked the fuel and oxidizer conditioning tanks adjacent to the silo.


It was the Redstone you fell under, right?


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That looks like the puffing billy (best train name billy means bong here) we went on it earlier in the year love a good steam engine View attachment 4344700View attachment 4344703


I love steam locomotives..


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It was the Redstone you fell under, right?


Oh yes; trauma


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That looks like the puffing billy (best train name billy means bong here) we went on it earlier in the year love a good steam engine View attachment 4344700View attachment 4344703


As in "rhyming slang" for billabong, no?


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4344780


Gothstream?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4344780


That floor is cleaner than my kitchen floor! It looks like marble? jesus


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Gothstream?


I'm lusting after that floor! Ok and that paint job for Probie.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm lusting after that floor! Ok and that paint job for Probie.


It’s polished concrete it’s how I’m doing my garage


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s polished concrete it’s how I’m doing my garage


Nice, it really resembles marble.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm lusting after that floor! Ok and that paint job for Probie.


Probably the epoxy coating. like you can do on a garage floor, without the color flakes. Edit: it seals the concrete also so it won't stain, any leakage can be mopped up.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> As in "rhyming slang" for billabong, no?


Your not just a pretty face


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, it really resembles marble.


It’s the effect from polishing a certain way it’s the in thing here atm. I’m just lucky my mate does it takes a fair bit of effort pour it then grind it down probably takes 3 goes. Then buff in the desired effect and epoxy coat like @raratt said.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

I've seen stained concrete, exposed aggregate, and the epoxy pebble coat, which I wish I could do to my patio to make it less slick.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Probably the epoxy coating. like you can do on a garage floor, without the color flakes. Edit: it seals the concrete also so it won't stain, any leakage can be mopped up.


Didn't Tangie do that to his garage a couple years ago?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I've seen stained concrete, exposed aggregate, and the epoxy pebble coat, which I wish I could do to my patio to make it less slick.


I have exposed agg in my court yard around my spa only pain is it holds the dirt but is worth the up keep I show a few pics when I get home


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4344780


And a pair of them - damn, somebody's got money to burn.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Gothstream?


Gulfstream (probably what ya ment)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Gulfstream (probably what ya ment)


I believe he was referencing the color scheme as well as the craft itself.


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Gulfstream (probably what ya ment)


the bear seldom misleads.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Didn't Tangie do that to his garage a couple years ago?


I remember that! He flew to the middle east (himself), quarried the blocks, polished them, laid them, had a smoke wherein he sent us a selfie, etc...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4344818
> View attachment 4344819


I love REAL professional brick work, lovely.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4344818
> View attachment 4344819


Where are all the universally deadly snakes, spiders and ants?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Where are all the universally deadly snakes, spiders and ants?


C'mon you were breeding the spiders so just hold the guy responsible for the snakes and ants (aunts) <-- turns out either synonym is correct.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> C'mon you were breeding the spiders so just hold the guy responsible for the snakes and ants (aunts)


That was in central Calif; I can't be responsible for Australia


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> the bear seldom misleads.


I like his humour even if I can’t keep up at work or did he confuse it with this


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That was in central Calif; I can't be responsible for Australia


You're f'n kidding me. This is devolving into a proximate cause argument? @pabloesqobar


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

I see like 5 of these a day they live I the bricks not a biggie
By far my favourite spider the female eats the male after mating,bad bitch


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I like his humour even if I can’t keep up at work or did he confuse it with thisView attachment 4344823


or


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> I've seen stained concrete, exposed aggregate, and the epoxy pebble coat, which I wish I could do to my patio to make it less slick.


Stained
 
Took a few years for this crack to develop in the expansion joint that was filled.

This was a white concrete specific for staining the orange and green are acid stains the brown and red are dyes. Regular concrete can be stained but color pallate is limited. They can be waxed, mever been done in 7 years.


Singlemalt said:


> Didn't Tangie do that to his garage a couple years ago?


Over 10 years for mine gotta work to damage it.

I'd go single color tho yould be amazed at how large an object will flat out dissapear.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yes; trauma


Brother in Law #2 was an Air Force weapons guy. Someone sent a Nuke out on a plane without hooking it up right. They came back in and he had to do it. Said he drank a fifth of liquor when he got off duty. I'm guessing that stuff seeps into your dreams.


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> Brother in Law #2 was an Air Force weapons guy. Someone sent a Nuke out on a plane without hooking it up right. They came back in and he had to do it. Said he drank a fifth of liquor when he got off duty. I'm guessing that stuff seeps into your dreams.


We called the conventional bomb guys BB stacker's, the nuke dudes were a different story.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

I think I could pick this guy out of a lineup with no problem. Yes, Officer, that is the one who knocked my sheds over.

A straight line from the eye to where Florida, Georgia and Alabama come together would go right over Larry Land.


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> I think I could pick this guy out of a lineup with no problem. Yes, Officer, that is the one who knocked my sheds over.
> 
> A straight line from the eye to where Florida, Georgia and Alabama come together would go right over Larry Land.


It is beautiful, from space anyway.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> It is beautiful, from space anyway.


One of the worse things about this storm was I wasn't able to watch it on TV.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Stained
> View attachment 4344851 View attachment 4344852
> Took a few years for this crack to develop in the expansion joint that was filled.
> View attachment 4344854
> ...


The soft green and orange blotches remind me irresistibly of those "are you colorblind" test images.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The soft green and orange blotches remind me irresistibly of those "are you colorblind" test images.


Penmanship and mental imaging test?

Nudes or Nukes?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Penmanship and mental imaging test?
> 
> Nudes or Nukes?


 that is soooo hot


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

My sample size may be too small, but I've noticed a trend here. Very few smoking hot chicks among nuke protesters.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> My sample size may be too small, but I've noticed a trend here. Very few smoking hot chicks among nuke protesters.


Maybe they smoked later


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)

how about a little xray of the solar system......what can thank for this it's NICER detector on ISS......


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4345183 View attachment 4345184


 

@tyler.durden What do you think?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4345457
> 
> @tyler.durden What do you think?


makin me wondering myself....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4345457
> 
> @tyler.durden What do you think?


Not sure yet. I find it best to error on the side of abuse


----------



## ErnieBlues (Jun 5, 2019)

a full size adults

tiny dinosaurs


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## ErnieBlues (Jun 5, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4345529


swhere i wanna be ......


----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2019)

Japanese fake see through print shirt...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2019)

yeah we are getting storm down here, this was taken out of abilene tx, last night.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2019)

Why the heck is this song hiding back in the cobwebs of my brain?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)

Houston, yesterday....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)

Retirement......hopefully....Padre Island.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Retirement......hopefully....Padre Island.....
> View attachment 4346430


When I was a kid I saw a pic of a Padre Island beach. My beachcomber lust was heavily recruited.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid I saw a pic of a Padre Island beach. My beachcomber lust was heavily recruited.


mine too, also goes with my fishing lust, and my crabbing lust as well. Plus the views are rather intoxicating shall we say.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> mine too, also goes with my fishing lust, and my crabbing lust as well. Plus the views are rather intoxicating shall we say.


If it wasn't for people, the coast would be great. But then that can be said about most everything.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Why the heck is this song hiding back in the cobwebs of my brain?


LOL figured it would be San Antonio which scarred you or is this about Dyess?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> If it wasn't for people, the coast would be great. But then that can be said about most everything.


true


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL figured it would be San Antonio which scarred you or is this about Dyess?


SA isn't that bad, river walk is a biggest tourist trap i've ever seen now and days....


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> SA isn't that bad, river walk is a biggest tourist trap i've ever seen now and days....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)

too larry said:


>


he was always a good trash talked, SA got pissed with that, and of course they went on to win and championship that year i think....

SA is a nice city, just gotta know where to go to......


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL figured it would be San Antonio which scarred you or is this about Dyess?


San Antone just pissed me off, never went to Dyess, did tech school in Wichita Falls though. No more Tehas after that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> San Antone just pissed me off, never went to Dyess, did tech school in Wichita Falls though. No more Tehas after that.


Hub spent tech school in Chanute


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> San Antone just pissed me off, never went to Dyess, did tech school in Wichita Falls though. No more Tehas after that.


you and me both.....think the only time i go into town is when i have to see the Dr.. of which i have one coming up, gotta ck the ol ticker


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you and me both.....think the only time i go into town is when i have to see the Dr.. of which i have one coming up, gotta ck the ol ticker


AF basic training is in San Antonio.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> AF basic training is in San Antonio.


Lackland? i'm guessing....


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 8, 2019)

Recently born, still wobbly.
 
 
Sorry for the shitty pics.


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Self portriat?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Self portriat?


our very own Unflower


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4347059Recently born, still wobbly.
> View attachment 4347060
> View attachment 4347061
> Sorry for the shitty pics.


Looks like her first litter, she's mighty small herself


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks like her first litter, she's mighty small herself


We dont have monsters here. I am thinking 2nd. We used to have a one eyed mom that had 2 every year, then she got hit by a car (blindsided) a few years ago. Last year was first year since that I saw a doe with 2 of her own.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> We dont have monsters here. I am thinking 2nd. We used to have a one eyed mom that had 2 every year, then she got hit by a car (blindsided) a few years ago. Last year was first year since that I saw a doe with 2 of her own.


Though not monsters, ours are bigger than your pic but tend to be not near as plump as yours due to droughts(sub species of mule deer). As of now I haven't seen any moms cruise through my place yet, they tend to move around early morning and dusk/night. If I see any will try for a pic


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Though not monsters, ours are bigger than your pic but tend to be not near as plump as yours due to droughts(sub species of mule deer). As of now I haven't seen any moms cruise through my place yet, they tend to move around early morning and dusk/night. If I see any will try for a pic


These are mule deer as well.
We usually have a couple moms.
 
But I fear we are down a fawn. Facial structure of mom looks familiar but I didnt look real close yesterday. She seemed to be looking around more.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2019)

​https://www.navytimes.com/news/your-navy/2019/06/09/flag-waving-man-in-1991-photo-returns-to-whats-left-of-carrier-saratoga/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ebb 06.10.19&utm_term=Editorial - Military - Early Bird Brief


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> ​https://www.navytimes.com/news/your-navy/2019/06/09/flag-waving-man-in-1991-photo-returns-to-whats-left-of-carrier-saratoga/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ebb 06.10.19&utm_term=Editorial - Military - Early Bird Brief


Nice story.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Deep-sea invertebrates fascinate me ... an entire evolutionary niche, old and stable, that we have just begun to explore. Seems like a ripe target for exploration using long-duration drones. The tech is either here (just add money) or imminent.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


nice to see, while waking up......the mysteries of the deep.......

rise and shine.......

time for coffee, just got finished....


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Self portriat?


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 11, 2019)

ANC said:


>


You _ARE _special.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2019)

well yesterday evening after i got out of work it was raining, not hard just a light soaker nothing to much. So after i got home, i decided to head out in to the garden and kick back with a little smoke and a cold cold beer......low and behold look do what i see....

white roses are blooming
 
one of my trees blooming, bee love it and butterflies enjoy, they are little pink ones, yeah you guessed it Mrs Budman's choice

 
peppers, think i need pluck them off....lol....kinda penial looking eh...
 
and last but not least, my 20yr rose bush still giving out bloom at least for a while till mid summer
 

yeah my camers sucks..........

p.s this is also how you can put up multiple pictures too.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2019)

after the rain let up, we found this......



it was a full double rain bow.....you can thank Mrs Budman for the picture, she took it...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 12, 2019)

This is a few steps away from Kitchen Windows


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 12, 2019)

This is a few steps away from Arcosanti where i am sure they have a UFO landing pad


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2019)

The little ones are out today, cool and rainy day.
 
They are comical running around mom and through the yard at warp speed.


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

Tuesday evening and Wednesday morning I worked with the saw clearing road down at my pond camp. Came across a few of these.


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

Later on I walked out to the road to see if I could see a 4 wheeler I was hearing putt putting around, and I saw this. I must have late to the party. The wife said it was all over facebook as a double.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 15, 2019)

Took these with my crappy little telescope 


I tried to get a picture of Jupiter and its' moons but my tripod is really touchy and... well it's a bitch to try and get any pics as it is...
Jupiter and 4 moons 
 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Jun 16, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Took these with my crappy little telescope View attachment 4350565
> View attachment 4350564
> 
> I tried to get a picture of Jupiter and its' moons but my tripod is really touchy and... well it's a bitch to try and get any pics as it is...
> ...


Try using the camera self timer if you do not have a remote trigger.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 16, 2019)

I hang my camera bag (19.4 lbs.) from the base of the mount for added stability.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Try using the camera self timer if you do not have a remote trigger.


Actually I was holding my phone to the lens. The tripod is what really sucks. I'll try some extra weight next time or a new tripod 

SH420


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 16, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually I was holding my phone to the lens. The tripod is what really sucks. I'll try some extra weight next time or a new tripod
> 
> SH420


Dude you are pretty stable, how much zanex?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Dude you are pretty stable, how much zanex?


Just a lot of marijuanas! Please don't judge me. I'm injecting some now.

SH420


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 16, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just a lot of marijuanas! Please don't judge me. I'm injecting some now.
> 
> SH420


Sometimes I pass out with my head in the aroma therapy bucket.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I hang my camera bag (19.4 lbs.) from the base of the mount for added stability.
> View attachment 4350679


Are they touching the water yet? Happy Father's Day


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Are they touching the water yet? Happy Father's Day


LOL thank you Annie.


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Sometimes I pass out with my head in the aroma therapy bucket.
> 
> View attachment 4350786


That looks like a marijuanas puke bucket. 
Nice crocs.  are you supposed to wear socks? 
Blame the marijuanas, it's what I do 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Took these with my crappy little telescope View attachment 4350565
> View attachment 4350564
> 
> I tried to get a picture of Jupiter and its' moons but my tripod is really touchy and... well it's a bitch to try and get any pics as it is...
> ...


nice grab


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Took these with my crappy little telescope View attachment 4350565
> View attachment 4350564
> 
> I tried to get a picture of Jupiter and its' moons but my tripod is really touchy and... well it's a bitch to try and get any pics as it is...
> ...


Last night at the pond camp I took some moon pictures with my el cheapo underwater camera. I haven't loaded them yet, but I know they are not as good as yours.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)

Leyat Helica, auto that was built in france between 1919-1925


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Leyat Helica, auto that was built in france between 1919-1925
> 
> View attachment 4352629


That has to be fun in the rain...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> That has to be fun in the rain...


sandstorm or blizzard


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2019)

Sitting on my buddy's front porch with a cup of Joe and a bowl. 
 

Wish I didn't have to go back home today... but we'll have to go to the lake before that happens. 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2019)

How cool is this. Magnetically levitated and driven platter. I want one even though I have a really fine turntable/tonearm/cartridge combo already. This hits me in the audio prostate. They're bringing it to market!

~edit~ They promised a 2017 rollout; uh-oh

~edit again~ I found a unit for sale; $2900 sigh

http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/gear/music/mag-lev-audio-ml1-levitating-turntable.asp













On the "classical engineering" front, this Kronos turntable seems to be to vinyl what the pic following is to cars.













The diff is the turntable doesn't consume $300000/annum in maintenance costs.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 24, 2019)

I used to work at a high end car dealership. Bugatti was one of our lines. One rear tire is 3500.00, mount and balance is 2500.00. If the tech fubars the rim, it's a 10k rim replacement.

35,000 1st scheduled maitinence. 

Lol



And the ONLY way to unlock the 1001 hp is to put the drivers key in the special key hole on the floor/seat/door jamb area. Which instantly voids any warranty. Oh, and this car has a black box data recorder


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2019)

DemonTrich said:


> I used to work at a high end car dealership. Bugatti was one of our lines. One rear tire is 3500.00, mount and balance is 2500.00. If the tech fubars the rim, it's a 10k rim replacement


When the car was new, a set of 4 tires was $40 grand. The 3000-mile tire-change interval was one of the big contributors to that obscene annual maintanance expense.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How cool is this. Magnetically levitated and driven platter. I want one even though I have a really fine turntable/tonearm/cartridge combo already. This hits me in the audio prostate. They're bringing it to market!
> 
> ~edit~ They promised a 2017 rollout; uh-oh
> 
> ...


Now we need to generalize that tech to mag lev trains and CA is in business


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 24, 2019)

All my pics are on a HD. I have 7 different Bugatti pics, Lamborghini reventon, ferrari, spyker, alfa rameo, Porsche , 1st and last built GM vehicles, prototypes, concept, etc


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2019)

new impact crater on Mars, interesting colors


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4355296
> new impact crater on Mars, interesting colors


there's a (formerly) blue planet inside there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2019)

Golden Rainbow trout.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> there's a (formerly) blue planet inside there


it's suspect since the image is or could be false color. Trying to keep my mind going with this, and see if any more images are out there. Maybe something better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Golden Rainbow trout.
> 
> View attachment 4355338


i see someone like fly fishing.....killer fish.....love the color


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> sandstorm or blizzard


Or driving in the mid-west on a summers evening


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i see someone like fly fishing.....killer fish.....love the color


I can hold my own. 
Not the biggest I caught this trip but a nice one none the less.
All catch & release.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can hold my own.
> Not the biggest I caught this trip but a nice one none the less.
> All catch & release.
> 
> View attachment 4355364


got a rig myself, haven't used it in a long time....used to use it when i would go wade fishing in the flats down at the coast....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4355296
> new impact crater on Mars, interesting colors


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can hold my own.
> Not the biggest I caught this trip but a nice one none the less.
> All catch & release.
> 
> View attachment 4355364


Does catch&release educate the fish?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Does catch&release educate the fish?


Trout not so much (long term) but after seeing a couple of baits, Mangrove snapper are qualified to teach Quantum Physics.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2019)

How cool is this young lady???


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2019)

Raikoke volcano, blew it's top yesterday...image from ISS.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2019)

What a voice. Love some of these chord progressions. Miss you, man...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2019)

I started wasting money on weird creatures again before I wrecked my car and lost my job...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

Wife's new creation.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> Wife's new creation.
> 
> View attachment 4357621


 Broccoli, bacon, 2 cheeses?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Broccoli, bacon, 2 cheeses?


That is clearly a pic of an 12x12" pyrex baking dish and a soup-spoon!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Broccoli, bacon, 2 cheeses?


looks like it's in 1/2 of a squash.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 29, 2019)

doublejj said:


> looks like it's in 1/2 of a squash.









Fucking hippies...


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Broccoli, bacon, 2 cheeses?


Yes, yes and yes all in a spaghetti squash.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

doublejj said:


> looks like it's in 1/2 of a squash.


Yep. Next time we are going to try it with sausage. The wife cooked a pound of the small smoked links of Kelly's today, some of which went into a pot of peas for supper. The rest is available to stuff squash.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> Yep. Next time we are going to try it with sausage. The wife cooked a pound of the small smoked links of Kelly's today, some of which went into a pot of peas for supper. The rest is available to stuff squash.


Excellent thinking. I'd rather have it served in a sausage than a squash.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Excellent thinking. I'd rather have it served in a sausage than a squash.


I think theres a country song in there somewhere.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2019)

I love watching that first load of solution build and drain in the extractor. Look at all that brown goodness in the siphon tube, overlaid with 3/8" of clear condensate. I can stand there and watch for hours.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I love watching that first load of solution build and drain in the extractor. Look at all that brown goodness in the siphon tube, overlaid with 3/8" of clear condensate. I can stand there and watch for hours.
> 
> View attachment 4358047


do you still triple distill? 

also, thank you for your posts abt hashing. they helped me get a lot better @ what i needed to do regarding consistency and quality


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> do you still triple distill?
> 
> also, thank you for your posts abt hashing. they helped me get a lot better @ what i needed to do regarding consistency and quality


My pleasure! I love sharing my extraction know-how ... organic chemistry at its prettiest.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2019)

There are jumping spiders with iridescent chelicerae.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> There are jumping spiders with iridescent chelicerae.


fucking terrifying, but goddamn do they have to be so pretty while they do it


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2019)

Magnificent insect eyes































"cross-eyed" redefined


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

"20 eyes in my head, they're all the same! they're all the same!"

maybe we could all benefit from a couple more eyes.

might help w/our our point of view?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> "20 eyes in my head, they're all the same! they're all the same!"
> 
> maybe we could all benefit from a couple more eyes.
> 
> might help our point of view?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


creative reference .

+2000 points

owner of a galaxy brain is an undeniable fact at this moment.

< 3


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

This is the only photo I could find that was tagged as being of today's eclipse.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

Actual eclipse photos


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

Well now I want a swan.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2019)

Swoons wont work?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Swoons wont work?


nope. I'd consider an overly bitchy Canada goose for people who like to invade others' personal space.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Swoons wont work?


Swan x loon?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Swan x loon?


Glad you asked... I didn't want to feel stupid. I thought this was some clever comment about fainting that went over my head.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Glad you asked... I didn't want to feel stupid. I thought this was some clever comment about fainting that went over my head.


fainting with praised damn?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

I dunno half the time I swear you guys are speaking in code.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno half the time I swear you guys are speaking in code.


Time for us to institute the Canadian Code Ayyy?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

what code? they're is a code? wtf...........

welp the garden and the space tomatoes  are lookin okie dokie

back to coffee.....it's hot an ready.......


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> what code? they're is a code? wtf...........
> 
> welp the garden and the space tomatoes  are lookin okie dokie
> 
> back to coffee.....it's hot an ready.......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well now I want a swan.


The swan is slowly strangulating her.




Their kind have anger issues.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

what ever you do, don't piss off a duck.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> what ever you do, don't piss off a duck.......


They have a fowl sense of humor.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The swan is slowly strangulating her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol now I’m picturing the swan saying shhh it will be over soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol now I’m picturing the swan saying shhh it will be over soon.


She has those legs and wings pointed away from her for a reason.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

Now let out the clutch nice and slowly

you mean like this:


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Glad you asked... I didn't want to feel stupid. I thought this was some clever comment about fainting that went over my head.


I fear I may have exposed my true age and lost my chance at romance with you.

I'm not giving up!

*7 Little Things You Can Do To Make Any Girl Swoon*

Call her. Like, pick up the phone, hit that little phone symbol, and call. ...
Remember the things she assumes you won't notice. ...
Dress like you give a damn. ...
Don't be shy about her. ...
Be silly. ...
Ask her. ...
Focus on her.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol now I’m picturing the swan saying shhh it will be over soon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol now I’m picturing the swan saying shhh it will be over soon.


Haha!! Right.....hee heee


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> what ever you do, don't piss off a duck.......


Lmao


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I fear I may have exposed my true age and lost my chance at romance with you.
> 
> I'm not giving up!
> 
> ...


I'm terrible at picking up on subtleties. #1 might be a little dated now... text me maybe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Haha!! Right.....hee heee
> View attachment 4362530


I always knew cats were evil creatures.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lmao
> View attachment 4362557


see told ya....little fucker hurt when they do that.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> see told ya....little fucker hurt when they do that.....


he paid the bill


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> he paid the bill


that he did...lol...literally


----------



## lokie (Jul 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I fear I may have exposed my true age and lost my chance at romance with you.
> 
> I'm not giving up!
> 
> ...


I was following along big guy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

gotta love NASA Goddard.....






On July 19, 2012, an eruption occurred on the sun that produced all three. A moderately powerful solar flare exploded on the sun's lower right hand limb, sending out light and radiation. Next came a CME, which shot off to the right out into space. And then, the sun treated viewers to one of its dazzling magnetic displays -- a phenomenon known as coronal rain.

actually beautiful to see


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

well i was watching cheap tv last night and i caught these 2 auditioning.....talk about a performance sheesh...


----------



## neosapien (Jul 10, 2019)

I brought the kid with me to work a few weeks back. There was a moment, a look on her face, a gleam in her eye at one point that might have been one of the most beautiful things I've ever witnessed. We were cleaning a pool in a very rich, old old money part of town. The homeowner had 2 daughters about my kids age. They were intently looking out the window, almost in disbelief, watching my daughter help me. I looked at my kid at one point and saw the purest form of happiness on her face. She knew nothing of wealth, social class or materialism. She just knew that she was helping her dad and those kids were trapped inside thinking how fucking cool she was.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I brought the kid with me to work a few weeks back. There was a moment, a look on her face, a gleam in her eye at one point that might have been one of the most beautiful things I've ever witnessed. We were cleaning a pool in a very rich, old old money part of town. The homeowner had 2 daughters about my kids age. They were intently looking out the window, almost in disbelief, watching my daughter help me. I looked at my kid at one point and saw the purest form of happiness on her face. She knew nothing of wealth, social class or materialism. She just knew that she was helping her dad and those kids were trapped inside thinking how fucking cool she was.
> 
> View attachment 4363216


Cool man.

& btw, you're gonna have a full time job running off the teenage boys pretty soon. She's a cutie.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 11, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I brought the kid with me to work a few weeks back. There was a moment, a look on her face, a gleam in her eye at one point that might have been one of the most beautiful things I've ever witnessed. We were cleaning a pool in a very rich, old old money part of town. The homeowner had 2 daughters about my kids age. They were intently looking out the window, almost in disbelief, watching my daughter help me. I looked at my kid at one point and saw the purest form of happiness on her face. She knew nothing of wealth, social class or materialism. She just knew that she was helping her dad and those kids were trapped inside thinking how fucking cool she was.
> View attachment 4363216


and it just seems like yesterday...



neosapien said:


> Holy hell in a handbasket I'm a daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bout to head back to the hospital, ran home to shovel snow/feed ladies and had to share with y'all the good news. My wife and I welcomed a beautiful baby girl into our lives at 9:09 last night. 7lbs 8oz, 20 1/2" long and scored a 9/9 on the APGAR!!!! 10 fingers 10 toes so fucking overwhelmed right now but in an amazing way that I've never experienced before. This shit is thoroughly good! My mind is racing. Gotta go be a dad and a husband but wanted to share with y'all the good news!! Hope y'all are just as content as I am!!! Have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> and it just seems like yesterday...


Crazy to think that was 6 1/2 years ago..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I brought the kid with me to work a few weeks back. There was a moment, a look on her face, a gleam in her eye at one point that might have been one of the most beautiful things I've ever witnessed. We were cleaning a pool in a very rich, old old money part of town. The homeowner had 2 daughters about my kids age. They were intently looking out the window, almost in disbelief, watching my daughter help me. I looked at my kid at one point and saw the purest form of happiness on her face. She knew nothing of wealth, social class or materialism. She just knew that she was helping her dad and those kids were trapped inside thinking how fucking cool she was.
> 
> View attachment 4363216



nice....that how i started.....and i was 8. I can remember those immortal word to this day....take the rachet and socket and take that oil pan off that 454.......at 8...yep.....


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2019)

This critter is as long as my pinky finger not counting the "stinger" which is actually an ovipositer that they use to drill into dead/dying trees to lay their eggs.
I had one sting me on the thigh after penetrating both layers of carhart work pants!
It is a horn tail wood wasp (or locally known as a Stump Fucker).
It tripped & fell under my boot after the photo op.


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2019)

I got stung on the head once by a wasp that flew into me, the first few stings hit my cap, but he got me a good 2 or 3 times.


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2019)

ANC said:


> I got stung on the head once by a wasp that flew into me, the first few stings hit my cap, but he got me a good 2 or 3 times.









I once got stung in the chest by 3 Bald-faced Hornets.

Hurt bad for a few days.

3 at the same time. 1 time for each broomstick bash to the nest. 

I got away with it the first 2 times. The 3rd time the fuckers had sentries waiting to ambush me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2019)

My Grandmother (a country girl) used to tell us little kids "be careful of the yellow ones, they've got Hot Feet"


----------



## 420God (Jul 12, 2019)

Just rode 80 beautiful scenic miles.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Grandmother (a country girl) used to tell us little kids "be careful of the yellow ones, they've got Hot Feet"
> 
> View attachment 4364012


They're the fucking worst. Unbeknowningly step on a ground nest and next thing you know they've tagged your ankles 10 times. And then you have to fucking RUN.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2019)

neosapien said:


> They're the fucking worst. Unbeknowningly step on a ground nest and next thing you know they've tagged your ankles 10 times. And then you have to fucking RUN.


I got gang-stung by yellowjackets twice in my childhood. 6 to 8 hits each time. It was my reward for my foot discovering their ground nests. Owie.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I got gang-stung by yellowjackets twice in my childhood. 6 to 8 hits each time. It was my reward for my foot discovering their ground nests. Owie.


It's happened to me more times than I care to remember. Cutting grass. Working on da pools. I have an unfortunate knack for finding them.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2019)

For when you are feeling fancy


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 13, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I brought the kid with me to work a few weeks back. There was a moment, a look on her face, a gleam in her eye at one point that might have been one of the most beautiful things I've ever witnessed. We were cleaning a pool in a very rich, old old money part of town. The homeowner had 2 daughters about my kids age. They were intently looking out the window, almost in disbelief, watching my daughter help me. I looked at my kid at one point and saw the purest form of happiness on her face. She knew nothing of wealth, social class or materialism. She just knew that she was helping her dad and those kids were trapped inside thinking how fucking cool she was.
> 
> View attachment 4363216


Very cool, neo. I have a feeling we're raising ours similarly. These are fun times. Mine have a badass tooth fairy.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> For when you are feeling fancy


Coulda used this beauty during our gravel traveling days.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Very cool, neo. I have a feeling we're raising ours similarly. These are fun times. Mine have a badass tooth fairy. View attachment 4364390


How are you doing? Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> For when you are feeling fancy


I'd drop it. No more fancy after that.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cool man.
> 
> & btw, you're gonna have a full time job running off the teenage boys pretty soon. She's a cutie.


Yeah, I already have the plan in motion. First guy that comes a courting…

"Hi, I'm neo". (Flip him a shotgun shell.). "If she's home past 9, the next one is gonna move a lot faster."


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This critter is as long as my pinky finger not counting the "stinger" which is actually an ovipositer that they use to drill into dead/dying trees to lay their eggs.
> I had one sting me on the thigh after penetrating both layers of carhart work pants!
> It is a horn tail wood wasp (or locally known as a Stump Fucker).
> It tripped & fell under my boot after the photo op.
> ...


That just screams, "don't fuck with me"


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How are you doing? Haven't seen you in a while.


Awe, thanks for asking! We are well. I've been working too much, playing too little. Finally made some us time, this week.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Very cool, neo. I have a feeling we're raising ours similarly. These are fun times. Mine have a badass tooth fairy. View attachment 4364390


That is seriously preferable to an ass fairy with a bad tooth.


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'd drop it. No more fancy after that.


Of course, you would, the correct view of life is that is already broken, it has always been broken, and in the scope of how long the universe has been around, it was a flash of existence, so fast, it might as well have been a dream fragment.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Hi y'all
> Now as the first rule of T&T is "no rules", I would present this as a request please: nothing ugly or mean or questionable or the wrong kind of stupid. Please. cn


Perfect, cuz' I like music w/my pics.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> Of course, you would, the correct view of life is that is already broken, it has always been broken, and in the scope of how long the universe has been around, it was a flash of existence, so fast, it might as well have been a dream fragment.


~wipes tear~ that's ... ~sniff~ beautiful, man


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> Of course, you would, the correct view of life is that is already broken, it has always been broken, and in the scope of how long the universe has been around, it was a flash of existence, so fast, it might as well have been a dream fragment.


It approaches the Quantum Physics view, nicely said.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

ISS going across the sun....thanks SOHO


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

rain bomb....picture out of Austraila


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

decided to ck out one my favorite sites....national geographic......found this

The atlas of moons....very cool i must say..

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/07/the-atlas-of-moons/?cmpid=org=ngp::mc=social::src=facebook::cmp=editorial::add=fb20190713science-moonatlas::rid=&sf215690846=1&fbclid=IwAR3h5zK6PAQTdyMHLJJ6joOCwwbsKCTCJ6zDYVAWu_mNN0IepkbAUA28QBA


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ISS going across the sun....thanks SOHO
> View attachment 4365904


It looks like a Tie Fighter.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, I already have the plan in motion. First guy that comes a courting…
> 
> "Hi, I'm neo". (Flip him a shotgun shell.). "If she's home past 9, the next one is gonna move a lot faster."


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ISS going across the sun....thanks SOHO
> View attachment 4365904


Enter your city and it will give you times and elevation of sightings.
https://spotthestation.nasa.gov/


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Enter your city and it will give you times and elevation of sightings.
> https://spotthestation.nasa.gov/


also good: heavens-above.com. It'll generate sky maps of the pass once you put in your coordinates. It also does other sats, and there's a handy "set minimum brightness" feature.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2019)

"Earthrise," tilted sideways, as seen by the astronauts of Apollo 8 on Christmas Eve 1968 NASA


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4366407
> "Earthrise," tilted sideways, as seen by the astronauts of Apollo 8 on Christmas Eve 1968 NASA


I remember that photo was available as a wall poster in Spencer Gifts; 1st half of the 70s
(between the posters of Led Zeppelin and the drawing of those two surreally beautiful black people in a Kama Sutra pose)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I remember that photo was available as a wall poster in Spencer Gifts; 1st half of the 70s
> (between the posters of Led Zeppelin and the drawing of those two surreally beautiful black people in a Kama Sutra pose)


hey don't forget the black light posters too...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> hey don't forget the black light posters too...


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

Number of years Larry's Granddaddy's Speckled Peas were lost to me? Forty plus. Turns out my great aunt had a few seed saved back in a paper candy bag. Her son found them after her death and grew them out, and his son gifted me a few seeds. Now I have enough for seed, and that was just the first picking.


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

This is the weeds pulled posing for a picture I didn't post. {man social media is labor intensive}


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 19, 2019)

I was going to post this in neo’s sunset thread but thought it really belongs here as it truly is _*beautiful...*_
Yday @ Kingscliffe, Qld, Aus.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> I was going to post this in neo’s sunset thread but thought it really belongs here as it truly is _*beautiful...View attachment 4367477*_
> Yday @ Kingscliffe, Qld, Aus.


Absolutely Gorgeous. I really dig the colors golds and deep dark blues. I’m doing a series of paper collages that exact idea of sky, sea and sand.....The colors I’m using now I am going after this image of Pinks and purples and blues. 



420God said:


> View attachment 4367633


Wicked gorgeous! That would look awesome in the hospital in Oklahoma I work at. The have quite a few wicked tornado sky landscapes prints in the hallways and waiting room. Lol. It’s so freaking bizarre. Like, do we really need to be reminded daily of the looming doom of tornadoes? But the skys they create are monumental.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2019)

NJ sunset. It’s relieving having the sunset behind me for a change.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> NJ sunset. It’s relieving having the sunset behind me for a change.
> View attachment 4367754


I remember family holidays in Delaware. I would get up early sometimes and watch the sun fight its way clear of the sea horizon.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I remember family holidays in Delaware. I would get up early sometimes and watch the sun fight its way clear of the sea horizon.


Back in my Navy days, when I would pass a weather deck, it would be like, "oh it's day." or "oh it's night". Lots of sunrises and sunsets at sea, but I didn't see many of them.


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I remember family holidays in Delaware. I would get up early sometimes and watch the sun fight its way clear of the sea horizon.


Have you ever seen the Green Flash @ sunset?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you ever seen the Green Flash @ sunset?


I looked many times; I never saw it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2019)

Allow me,



cannabineer said:


> I looked many times; I never saw it.


It happens when the sun is almost entirely below the horizon, with the barest edge of the sun – the upper edge – still visible. For a second or two, that upper rim of the sun will appear *green* in color.

1:28


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Allow me,
> 
> 
> 
> It happens when the sun is almost entirely below the horizon, with the barest edge of the sun – the upper edge – still visible. For a second or two, that upper rim of the sun will appear *green* in color.


Everywhere I've lived, the horizon has been too high. From my readings, a long optical path through the lower atmosphere is a necessary ingredient, and that requires the kind of horizon you get at sea (or on a coast) or on a mountaintop.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2019)

One of ships I was on in the Caribbean would "Set the green flash watch" when conditions looked good.

I was fortunate enough to have seen it quite a few times.

Other good times were watching the stars & satellites on moonless nights from the flight deck and since we always ran blacked out there was zero light pollution.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I remember family holidays in Delaware. I would get up early sometimes and watch the sun fight its way clear of the sea horizon.


That sounds cool. I would like to do that one day. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That sounds cool. I would like to do that one day. Do you have any pictures?


I have somewhere a DVD of transferred 8mm video my dad took.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I looked many times; I never saw it.


I didn't see it when I went to Maui 

 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I didn't see it when I went to Maui
> 
> View attachment 4368177
> 
> SH420


It's not really common even under the best of conditions (of which I don't remember much) but if you catch a good one it's worth all the duds you waited for.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 21, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you ever seen the Green Flash @ sunset?


Local brewery. Had some financial issues last year. Hopefully they're turning it around. But the actual phenomenon is talked about all the time in SD. I've never seen it.


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 21, 2019)

Off Moreton Island, Qld. 

Heading home from this beautiful part of the earth


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Off Moreton Island, Qld. View attachment 4368275
> 
> Heading home from this beautiful part of the earth View attachment 4368276


Spent a few days nursing hangovers on Moreton in the 80's. No resorts, just a shed with a windmill and tank. It was beautiful.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2019)

Central American jewel beetles. I saw a pic in Smithsonian (?) ages ago, one looked like it had been chromed, silver from head to toe.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Cenral American jewel beetles. I saw a pic in Smithsonian (?) ages ago, one looked like it had been chromed, silver from head to toe.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


Like that, yeah! Good find


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2019)

This morning.


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2019)

Lake Tahoe


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Lake Tahoe


The thing is, the pic is never as lovely as the real event. From the pic the real sky must have been amazing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This morning.
> 
> View attachment 4368354


Nice shot. At first glance it looked like a suspended pond.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

Sunrise at the pond camp this morning. If I want to sleep in, I'm going to have to hang walls.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 23, 2019)

Awwww.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Awwww.
> View attachment 4368953
> View attachment 4368954


What kind and on what plant(s)?


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> What kind and on what plant(s)?


my thoughts went to What is it eating and how many are there?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Awwww.
> View attachment 4368953
> View attachment 4368954


Amazing coloration from anthocyanin! Are they all deceased now?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 23, 2019)

I rescued this frog from certain skimmer death whilst doing a vacation check.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I rescued this frog from certain skimmer death whilst doing a vacation check.
> 
> View attachment 4368974


I like people who are kind to amphibians. Amphib'lanthropy? Philamphibiany? Frogscue!

You need to up your environmental sloganeering. Work truck should read somewhere in that lovely sign-painter cursive "Frogs and puppies rescued, sometimes with no charge!"*

*Children rescued at full retail; have consent forms printed&ready


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> What kind and on what plant(s)?


Those were on my petunias. About 5 feet from my more important flowers. I cut back the petunias, removed every worm, and doused with spinosad. I get them every year. Same ones I would otherwise refer to as budworms.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I rescued this frog from certain skimmer death whilst doing a vacation check.
> 
> View attachment 4368974


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 28, 2019)

Bach's Goldberg variations is one of my fav pieces of music. They were written for the keyboard, but some Russian genius transcribed the piece for a string trio (violin, viola and cello.) This performance is transcendent. If you get bored of any one variation, skip around and you're sure to find something that moves you. If not, you are a sociopath, and should seek help immediately. Enjoy!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Bach's Goldberg variations is one of my fav pieces of music. They were written for the keyboard, but some Russian genius transcribed the piece for a string trio (violin, viola and cello.) This performance is transcendent. If you get bored of any one variation, skip around and you're sure to find something that moves you. If not, you are a sociopath, and should seek help immediately. Enjoy!


Milo says thanks and keep them coming LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2019)

lightning storm off the mountain of water in Guatemala


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2019)

NGC 3582.....star forming region


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2019)

My littlest buddy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2019)

Drangarnir in the Færoe Islands ...



















Mykines Lighthouse also in the Færoes.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2019)

Rescued another frog just for you @cannabineer


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 1, 2019)

I thought this was a nice piece of work. They had to custom build 28 of these 7-ton supports to fit and support the flying buttresses of Notre Dame to keep the building from shifting before they begin restoration.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I thought this was a nice piece of work. They had to custom build 28 of these 7-ton supports to fit and support the flying buttresses of Notre Dame to keep the building from shifting before they begin restoration.


nice to see, restoration started at least or at least preservation of the structure


----------



## DCcan (Aug 1, 2019)

Saw this in an old burying ground, nice way to be memorialized.


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I thought this was a nice piece of work. They had to custom build 28 of these 7-ton supports to fit and support the flying buttresses of Notre Dame to keep the building from shifting before they begin restoration.


Last week's crazy hot weather had them scared some of the supports that made it through the fire might fail. Good to see none of them did.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4373296


A Reuben!!! Was it glorious?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> A Reuben!!! Was it glorious?


Yes, it's the best one I've found in town.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yes, it's the best one I've found in town.


It certainly looks it. Perfect balance.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> It certainly looks it. Perfect balance.


They accomplish keeping a nice crunch on the rye. Not soggy. The dressing is on the side. I'm a bit of a Reuben snob, this one is good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> They accomplish keeping a nice crunch on the rye. Not soggy. The dressing is on the side. I'm a bit of a Reuben snob, this one is good.


It's 06:30 here & I'd definitely eat that for B-fast.

Man, that looks good!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4373296


now that's a killer sandwitch........love the draft beer too..


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2019)

Damn it, I'm freakin hungry now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)

mu69


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)

persid meteor shower in solvakia


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)

Juno flyby


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Juno flyby
> View attachment 4378122


Tonight is supposed to be the best night of the Perseids after the moon sets


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Tonight is supposed to be the best night of the Perseids after the moon sets


....supposed to be clear skies tonight....i'm far enough away from the city....that there lights pollution pose no threat for sky watching....love the cooler nights this way i can put up my telescope


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> mu69View attachment 4378120


At first glance I thought that was a weird looking potato.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> At first glance I thought that was a weird looking potato.


Magic mushroom here, apparently along with ANC Budman is now providing Rorschach testing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Rorschach testing.


i literally had to look that up.....

mental note: no more space tomato after noon....gotcha..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Magic mushroom here, apparently along with ANC Budman is now providing Rorschach testing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4378169


Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2019)

Lenticular Clouds over Mt. Rainer, WA. 8.11.19


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 13, 2019)

I hang with hard cats.
 
Patsy is still beautiful and adoptable.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 14, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> At first glance I thought that was a weird looking potato.


I thought " That potato looks like Frosty the Snowman in spring".


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

Lazy sunset. I did have to twist in my chair and look between the limbs of the garden oak.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> Lazy sunset. I did have to twist in my chair and look between the limbs of the garden oak.
> 
> View attachment 4379300


nice love the coloring of the sky.....good deep red..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2019)

Peek a boo i see you........


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Peek a boo i see you........
> View attachment 4379306


I got some spaghetti squash seeds and a couple other things in soil, but there was more I wanted to plant before the moon got full. Mess around too long. I may go ahead and plant a few tomorrow. It's a good day for viney and below ground. Maybe it won;t confuse them too much.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> I got some spaghetti squash seeds and a couple other things in soil, but there was more I wanted to plant before the moon got full. Mess around too long. I may go ahead and plant a few tomorrow. It's a good day for viney and below ground. Maybe it won;t confuse them too much.


me and the wife got zuchinni seed and yellow squash seed we are gonna try this fall, we tried this spring but like always mother nature screwed us.......so we are on track for a fall season of planting......speaking of, think i might have some ocra seeds to...hmm....my peppers are loving it now.....


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> me and the wife got zuchinni seed and yellow squash seed we are gonna try this fall, we tried this spring but like always mother nature screwed us.......so we are on track for a fall season of planting......speaking of, think i might have some ocra seeds to...hmm....my peppers are loving it now.....


Worms are feasting on my Armenian cukes right now. I spray with DT but it rains every single day. Peppers are going crazy. Lots of everything.

This is about the time of year I say fuck it and leave the garden to it's own devices for a couple of months. Too hot and too many bugs. Plus no time to spare.

I did plant melons behind the graveyard. Took 3-4 melons, 10 gallons of mushroom mulch, a hoe and my SOG entrenching tool. I have been eating melons there on my night hikes for a while, so there was already a goodly amount of seeds on the ground. I pulled the weeds out, hoed a 2x3 area, added the mulch and turned it all under. Then ate a melon a night for the next 3-4 nights. Looked at them yesterday and had about 30-40 sprouts. lol Will thin next time by there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> Worms are feasting on my Armenian cukes right now. I spray with DT but it rains every single day. Peppers are going crazy. Lots of everything.
> 
> This is about the time of year I say fuck it and leave the garden to it's own devices for a couple of months. Too hot and too many bugs. Plus no time to spare.
> 
> I did plant melons behind the graveyard. Took 3-4 melons, 10 gallons of mushroom mulch, a hoe and my SOG entrenching tool. I have been eating melons there on my night hikes for a while, so there was already a goodly amount of seeds on the ground. I pulled the weeds out, hoed a 2x3 area, added the mulch and turned it all under. Then ate a melon a night for the next 3-4 nights. Looked at them yesterday and had about 30-40 sprouts. lol Will thin next time by there.


nice very nice.....are you going for that Charlie Brown Halloween kinda theme in the graveyard???


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice very nice.....are you going for that Charlie Brown Halloween kinda theme in the graveyard???


No, the vines shouldn't get in the graveyard itself. They are past the log benches and the 2-3 broken pines. I do listen to music down there, but no Vince Guaraldi so far.


What started it was the 5 cedar trees that got broke in the hurricane. Cedar plays a big part in life and death of the Creek {who's tradition I loosely follow}. I didn't like the thought of them being burned with common debris. I used the logs to make seating at the back of the graveyard. There is one stone bench, but it's out near the road, and I like having someplace to sit down where passing cars don't shine their lights on me. When I had to clip all the melons due to raccoons, I got in the habit of dropping some off at the graveyard for my late night hikes. As the empties added up, I figured I would give them a fighting chance. I already have a few orange trees growing around the parking area, with a half assed rain catcher setup.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2019)

This morning.
Moon settling in to it's mountain bed.

 

 

A pretty little doe came to visit.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A pretty little doe came to visit.


Sitka?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2019)

Yeah, young of the year.
She sure is pretty though.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, young of the year.
> She sure is pretty though.


I was pulling my boat out of a local lake and saw a doe giving birth right next to the ramp. Of course I couldn't get to my camera quick enough, they were gone by the time I went back to check it out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm waiting for Marlin Perkins to show up next.

We just had our resident Ermine on patrol in the shop.

 

The good thing about this is we do *NOT* have a rat or mouse problem around this bldg.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

All I have are juvenile, mouthy, ravens. They get prettier in winter. Assuming they live that long. They have really big mouths.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> All I have are juvenile, mouthy, ravens. They get prettier in winter. Assuming they live that long. They have really big mouths.




What do you call two crows together?

An attempted Murder.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4379765
> 
> What do you call two crows together?
> 
> An attempted Murder.


Two ravens are a conspiracy ;D


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

The call sign of my job in the AF was Raven, There is an "Association of Old Crows" that has current and previous EWS/ECM people as members.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)

i know a bunch of old Crows, but they are up in Oklahoma/Dallas region......most live on the reservation in Okey though......currently they are building sweat lodges for the Fall....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> The call sign of my job in the AF was Raven, There is an "Association of Old Crows" that has current and previous EWS/ECM people as members.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2019)

Lol,
"American *medicinal *spirits corporation"


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol,
> "American *medicinal *spirits corporation"


Alcohol is actually a pretty useful tool.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> No, the vines shouldn't get in the graveyard itself. They are past the log benches and the 2-3 broken pines. I do listen to music down there, but no Vince Guaraldi so far.
> 
> 
> What started it was the 5 cedar trees that got broke in the hurricane. Cedar plays a big part in life and death of the Creek {who's tradition I loosely follow}. I didn't like the thought of them being burned with common debris. I used the logs to make seating at the back of the graveyard. There is one stone bench, but it's out near the road, and I like having someplace to sit down where passing cars don't shine their lights on me. When I had to clip all the melons due to raccoons, I got in the habit of dropping some off at the graveyard for my late night hikes. As the empties added up, I figured I would give them a fighting chance. I already have a few orange trees growing around the parking area, with a half assed rain catcher setup.


just actually sat down a read this i didn't know you had cedar tree's.....you know we have them too....and if it get to hot they explode like a hand grenade....i've also found out they are very good for mulch....excellent bug and ant defense....and i have a couple of sitting trunks i use in the front of my yard....


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


I'm sure alcohol is consumed at their gatherings.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

*Association of Old Crows*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Association_of_Old_Crows


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> *Association of Old Crows*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Association_of_Old_Crows


It didn't tell me on their wiki which alcohol though! The details are important.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It didn't tell me on their wiki which alcohol though! The details are important.


Variable depending on how late the meeting goes...lol


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> just actually sat down a read this i didn't know you had cedar tree's.....you know we have them too....and if it get to hot they explode like a hand grenade....i've also found out they are very good for mulch....excellent bug and ant defense....and i have a couple of sitting trunks i use in the front of my yard....


Yep. Red Cedar. It's sacred to the Creek. {After the Creator had finished creation, he was tired and napped under a Cedar tree. That is why we put the green cedar boughs on the hot rocks, to smell God's breath}

Old timers always lined their closets or wardrobes with cedar. Really helps with the bugs. All the kitchen cabinets in Mamma's wrecked house were cedar.

But it's in every fence row and under every bigger tree. I've heard they are a real problem for Texas ranchers. Some of my buddies on tractorbynet have built attachments to go on the front of their equipment that uproot them. Kind of like this store bought one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> Yep. Red Cedar. It's sacred to the Creek. {After the Creator had finished creation, he was tired and napped under a Cedar tree. That is why we put the green cedar boughs on the hot rocks, to smell God's breath}
> 
> Old timers always lined their closets or wardrobes with cedar. Really helps with the bugs. All the kitchen cabinets in Mamma's wrecked house were cedar.
> 
> But it's in every fence row and under every bigger tree. I've heard they are a real problem for Texas ranchers. Some of my buddies on tractorbynet have built attachments to go on the front of their equipment that uproot them. Kind of like this store bought one.


farmers down here just burn them out of the ground....most are in touch with native american this way they give them first crack at them....then they saw them apart and burn the roots out....i asked one guy what he does with the branches and if he burns them too...he said no we use them as mulch in our garden....i was stunned...i asked why..then he showed me with a ant hill...put some around it.....the ants didn't even get close..we stayed the night in tents watching the fire so it doesn't get out of control....i used them around my tent slept soundly no bugs or mosquitos around......so when i get a chance i pick some up for our garden....i've been slacking as of late didn't do it this year.....still have my 2 sitting stumps though..


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> .....still have my 2 sitting stumps though..


Here are my "benches". {ass pad is recommended} I want to lift the small ends up so they are kind of level. Maybe roll them around and find the best side.

The melons are just past the downed pine in the background.

 

I also made a bench from a big longleaf pine trunk. Bark is still on it for now, but one of these days sap will be an issue.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 16, 2019)

Moon rising from Borrego Springs 4000 feet below into the mountains of San Diego County.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2019)

On it's way down.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> On it's way down.
> 
> View attachment 4380333


Nice shots. I was out walking last night. Good moon, but just enough clouds to mess it up. At least before I got to camp. It was plenty bright right through til morning. I never sleep good at the camp when the moon is full.

{not saying my tarp is wearing thin, but I could see the moon through it}


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2019)

I should carry my camera around more - most of what I post here is from my phone & it's camera isn't that good (but it is handy).


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I should carry my camera around more - most of what I post here is from my phone & it's camera isn't that good (but it is handy).


My garden/woods camera is a Fuji Films underwater camera. My old one took pretty good pictures. This new one is not as good.

This bird was wanting me to move away from the rain catcher so it could have it's turn. That, or it was just being friendly. It did fly when I took the picture.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2019)

The hundreds of dragonflies in my front yard at dusk last night refused to pose.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2019)

This rainbow helped me in that my wife was in a better mood about me working all day, then heading out to the camp right after supper when she saw it. She really likes rainbows. 

{when time and weather allows, we walk a half more or so before I head out to camp. It was just a little weak sliver when we first came outside. By the time we had walked down to the graveyard and turned around to come back, it was much longer and brighter. It faded away a couple of minutes later}


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 18, 2019)

Molokai & Maui


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 18, 2019)

San diego


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> View attachment 4381669


Royal Poinciana tree.
We also used to call them "Mother in Law's tongue" as when the wind blew the dried seed pods would rattle like crazy.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Royal Poinciana tree.
> We also used to call them "Mother in Law's tongue" as when the wind blew the dried seed pods would rattle like crazy.


They are common at lower elevations out here, that one is like 1/4 mile from the ocean & those beans stink when they rot lmao, did you notice the coconuts above? I probably stole 30 coconuts in the last 2 years off that lone wild tree haha.

I enjoy the jacaranda's out here, If I'm walking near/towards one i always stop & observe, the purple is a nice change of scenery.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> They are common at lower elevations out here, that one is like 1/4 mile from the ocean & those beans stink when they rot lmao, did you notice the coconuts above? I probably stole 30 coconuts in the last 2 years off that lone wild tree haha.
> 
> I enjoy the jacaranda's out here, If I'm walking near/towards one i always stop & observe, the purple is a nice change of scenery.


I love Jacaranda's they are gorgeous.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2019)

Sunrise through smoke from the Swan Lake wild fire.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


The rarely sighted female porcupine, rumored to turn tigers into man-eaters!


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Faggot art. If it gets really cold you can always burn it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Royal Poinciana tree.
> We also used to call them "Mother in Law's tongue" as when the wind blew the dried seed pods would rattle like crazy.


We called them "Flame Trees" on Guam, my wife loves them. They would get some kind of worms on them that would defoliate them in a week. Those seed pods are REALLY tough.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> We called them "Flame Trees" on Guam, my wife loves them. They would get some kind of worms on them that would defoliate them in a week. Those seed pods are REALLY tough.


In the 70's we had a big one in the back yard with a "crown" in the top - as a kid I used to lace cord into a hammock between branches & nap up there with my pet Raccoon Pepi.
Unfortunately Hurricane Andrew's eye wall went directly overhead & the poor tree didn't survive, it was just too high strung.

As for the seed pods, tough is an understatement - they don't open until they "Want" to open!


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In the 70's we had a big one in the back yard with a "crown" in the top - as a kid I used to lace cord into a hammock between branches & nap up there with my pet Raccoon Pepi.
> Unfortunately Hurricane Andrew's eye wall went directly overhead & the poor tree didn't survive, it was just too high strung.
> 
> As for the seed pods, tough is an understatement - they don't open until they "Want" to open!


I tried to bring some seeds home to the wife on one of my "trips" for work. I knew I couldn't explain a whole seed pod to customs so I tried to get some seeds out. I gave up relatively quickly.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I tried to bring some seeds home to the wife on one of my "trips" for work. I knew I couldn't explain a whole seed pod to customs so I tried to get some seeds out. I gave up relatively quickly.


Yep, like trying to split a 2x4 length wise with your hands.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> Faggot art. If it gets really cold you can always burn it.


Say what?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4382614


Ahh, NJ


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Say what?


Faggot is a bundle of sticks or twigs bound together as fuel.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> Faggot is a bundle of sticks or twigs bound together as fuel.


haha ok
like a cigarette I guess lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Ahh, NJ


Heheheee


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> haha ok
> like a cigarette I guess lol


Pretty sure that is how cigs got to be known as fags. It's a very old word.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> Faggot is a bundle of sticks or twigs bound together as fuel.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Did you catch the name of track 6?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


The cute factor on that Highland calf is off the scale!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2019)

my friends went to an aboretum in Michigan. they know i'm into plants, so they sent me a bunch of pics. some of my favorites below


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4383797


Do you know what that one is called? I like it. Probably wouldn't grow here though. Edit: Wife said a Passion Flower?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my friends went to an aboretum in Michigan. they know i'm into plants, so they sent me a bunch of pics. some of my favorites below
> 
> View attachment 4383682 View attachment 4383683 View attachment 4383684 View attachment 4383687 View attachment 4383688 View attachment 4383689 View attachment 4383690 View attachment 4383691 View attachment 4383692


The succulent with the taco leaves. I'm staring at it thinking, to much heat? Good to see you around Roger.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


wombeef?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Do you know what that one is called? I like it. Probably wouldn't grow here though. Edit: Wife said a Passion Flower?


It's not a passion flower as that is a vine & this is not, that said though I've got no idea what kind it is.

Anybody have that flower/plant app on their phone?


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's not a passion flower as that is a vine & this is not, that said though I've got no idea what kind it is.
> 
> Anybody have that flower/plant app on their phone?


Sent the pic to a commercial nursery, we shall see.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's not a passion flower as that is a vine & this is not, that said though I've got no idea what kind it is.
> 
> Anybody have that flower/plant app on their phone?


Ask @Singlemalt


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2019)

Google thinks its a Dahlia Night Butterfly


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2019)

^^^^ Bing, bing. 
@raratt yeah you can grow it but will take some devotion. Native to Mexico, doesn't tolerate frost. However, it's a perennial, growing from tubers so you dig them up each fall and store them in cool place to keep dormant, then replant in spring


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4383797


Dahlia starsister, I googled it lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Dhalia starsister, I googled it lol


thank god for google......

good to see ya around and out of the cfl room dude


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 23, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> thank god for google......
> 
> good to see ya around and out of the cfl room dude


Been flying a lot this year, kind of on & off with riu lately. I miss the cfl room though lol, drama free and always exciting, was actually thinking about rolla the other day, wondering what he's been up to.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Been flying a lot this year, kind of on & off with riu lately. I miss the cfl room though lol, drama free and always exciting, was actually thinking about rolla the other day, wondering what he's been up to.


me too...i sent Rolla a message not to long ago...he hasn't replied..miss that room too...good seeing ya


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Google thinks its a Dahlia Night Butterfly


I was thinking Dahlia but I don't know shit about plants.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^^ Bing, bing.
> @raratt yeah you can grow it but will take some devotion. Native to Mexico, doesn't tolerate frost. However, it's a perennial, growing from tubers so you dig them up each fall and store them in cool place to keep dormant, then replant in spring


Fuck all that work.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I was thinking Dahlia but *I don't know shit about plants*.


I've heard that too, you'rs keep going to seed.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've heard that too, you'rs keep going to seed.


LOL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Messing with filters As seen near the Pithlachascotee river. I’m getting out the glow sticks!

 

The pool all to myself at early o’clock


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2019)

Rainbow Mountains of Peru (Montaña de Siete Colores)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

Calyxie


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^^ Bing, bing.
> @raratt yeah you can grow it but will take some devotion. Native to Mexico, doesn't tolerate frost. However, it's a perennial, growing from tubers so you dig them up each fall and store them in cool place to keep dormant, then replant in spring


That knocked a memory loose. When I was a kid I remember Dad digging up the dahlia tubers in November and storing them in the basement ‘til Easter. Suburban Maryland.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2019)

ANC said:


>


She rocks


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Messing with filtersView attachment 4384117 As seen near the Pithlachascotee river. I’m getting out the glow sticks!
> 
> View attachment 4384113
> 
> ...


Once at the beach (Delaware) I broke open a glow stick and rubbed it on my hands on a nice moonless night. Some girl about my age was walking. I snuck up behind her and suddenly put my hands in front of her face from behind (no contact). She freaked in a most satisfactory manner.

I used the rest of the glow juice to paint a dune with a mirror of the Galaxy. Good times, and not much toxic consequences. (twitch, drool, unhinged cackle)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Once at the beach (Delaware) I broke open a glow stick and rubbed it on my hands on a nice moonless night. Some girl about my age was walking. I snuck up behind her and suddenly put my hands in front of her face from behind (no contact). She freaked in a most satisfactory manner.
> 
> I used the rest of the glow juice to paint a dune with a mirror of the Galaxy. Good times, and not much toxic consequences. (twitch, drool, unhinged cackle)


Right?! Brother and I had a glow stick juice fight in the dark while under the influence of lysergic acid 
diethylamide. Did you know the glow juice stains?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Right?! Brother and I had a glow stick juice fight in the dark while under the influence of lysergic acid
> diethylamide. Did you know the glow juice stains?


I didn’t!
Checking for stains before you’re back down could be dicey I imagine.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I didn’t!
> Checking for stains before you’re back down could be dicey I imagine.


lol 
Oh how I miss those days of vitamin A
You’re an awesome chemist  have anything, ummm interesting brewing?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Right?! Brother and I had a glow stick juice fight in the dark while under the influence of lysergic acid
> diethylamide. Did you know the glow juice stains?


Probably shouldn't smoke it either, no matter what they say!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol
> Oh how I miss those days of vitamin A
> You’re an awesome chemist  have anything, ummm interesting brewing?
> 
> View attachment 4384749


Cute kitty! @pabloesqobar needs at least 1 more, preferably kittens!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol
> Oh how I miss those days of vitamin A
> You’re an awesome chemist  have anything, ummm interesting brewing?
> 
> View attachment 4384749


LSD has always fascinated me. But I could never secure any starting material. It’s tightly controlled and impossible to prep from common materials with any less effort than a full PhD thesis. And I already had a thesis topic.

I did prep a shroom analog that was supposed to be done in 90 minutes. 13 hours in and I was still paying full fare.

I’ve never done for-real acid, and now I am too old to be tempted.

I guess you could say I’ve gone exclusively green, if you forgive the occasional ethanol prep.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> LSD has always fascinated me. But I could never secure any starting material. It’s tightly controlled and impossible to prep from common materials with any less effort than a full PhD thesis. And I already had a thesis topic.
> 
> I did prep a shroom analog that was supposed to be done in 90 minutes. 13 hours in and I was still paying full fare.
> 
> I’ve never done for-real acid, and now I am too old to be tempted.


Thank god no labs keep an eye on their reagents


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thank god no labs keep an eye on their reagents


Especially the kilo jar of 5-chloro-2-nitrobenzophenone, which is a 5-step bobsled ride to the common precursor for Valium and Xanax ...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Especially the kilo jar of 5-chloro-2-nitrobenzophenone, which is a 5-step bobsled ride to the common precursor for Valium and Xanax ...


Valerian


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Valerian


Root

@cannabineer I’m much too old now but I did more than my share. That was 30 years ago and I’m glad I made it.

@curious2garden you guys are magical


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Root
> 
> @cannabineer I’m much too old now but I did more than my share. That was 30 years ago and I’m glad I made it.
> 
> @curious2garden you guys are magical


LOL thank you, pouring beer in your earhole again I see!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL thank you, pouring beer in your earhole again I see!!


Ppffff “beer”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL thank you, pouring beer in your earhole again I see!!


I had to roflmao at “earhole” from you


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ppffff “beer”
> 
> View attachment 4384797


Only 151?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Only 151?


Leftover from tincture I made 18 months ago that’s gold and lives in the freezer for emergencies...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Only 151?


My head went to the same place!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My head went to the same place!


That stuff ate the varnish on the table!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ppffff “beer”
> 
> View attachment 4384797


When did they drop the proof to 151?  
-- edit -- 
Oh shit, should have read ahead...


----------



## johnparkers (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 26, 2019)

Last food post in here, I swear. Another joint that knows how to do a grilled sandwich. Patty melt.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Last food post in here, I swear. Another joint that knows how to do a grilled sandwich. Patty melt.
> View attachment 4385655


That looks perfect. Is it the same place that does the fantastic Reubens?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Last food post in here, I swear. Another joint that knows how to do a grilled sandwich. Patty melt.
> View attachment 4385655


damnit now you just made me hungry......and i'm not even finished with my coffee yet...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4385786


I see three aliens in a “wrong galactic neighborhood Ese” meme


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I see three aliens in a “wrong galactic neighborhood Ese” meme


could be..lol

it's actually anteres the cluster to the right is M4


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)

California Nebula aka NGC 1499


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)

Supernova.....that shot it's pulsar out like a cannonball......the explosion was so violent that it shot it's parent star out at a record speed...that's the little line to the left of the nova itself...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> California Nebula aka NGC 1499
> View attachment 4386956


I’ve “ghosted” (just barely and intermittently seen) that one through my Fuji 10x70s. Big but very low surface brightness. Sometime soon I’ll do a night drive to the Death Valley region. I saw the darkest skies of my life there in ‘90. You knew where the horizon was because the stars ended. A most wondrous effect was that with such a black and clear sky (the Galaxy was at its most hidden for north-temperate latitudes - about 9pm in March) the stars seemed just out of arm’s reach. I never saw anything like that again.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4386958
> Supernova.....that shot it's pulsar out like a cannonball......the explosion was so violent that it shot it's parent star out at a record speed...that's the little line to the left of the nova itself...


Alpha Ptui


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve “ghosted” (just barely and intermittently seen) that one through my Fuji 10x70s. Big but very low surface brightness. Sometime soon I’ll do a night drive to the Death Valley region. I saw the darkest skies of my life there in ‘90. You knew where the horizon was because the stars ended. A most wondrous effect was that with such a black and clear sky (the Galaxy was at its most hidden for north-temperate latitudes - about 9pm in March) the stars seemed just out of arm’s reach. I never saw anything like that again.


I’d freakn love to experience the desert at night


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Sometime soon I’ll do a night drive to the Death Valley region. I saw the darkest skies of my life there in ‘90. You knew where the horizon was because the stars ended. A most wondrous effect was that with such a black and clear sky (the Galaxy was at its most hidden for north-temperate latitudes - about 9pm in March) the stars seemed just out of arm’s reach. I never saw anything like that again.





mysunnyboy said:


> I’d freakn love to experience the desert at night


I'm originally from the middle of nowhere. I've lived in the city for almost 20 years.

I miss really seeing stars.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve “ghosted” (just barely and intermittently seen) that one through my Fuji 10x70s. Big but very low surface brightness. Sometime soon I’ll do a night drive to the Death Valley region. I saw the darkest skies of my life there in ‘90. You knew where the horizon was because the stars ended. A most wondrous effect was that with such a black and clear sky (the Galaxy was at its most hidden for north-temperate latitudes - about 9pm in March) the stars seemed just out of arm’s reach. I never saw anything like that again.


before i got married, i used to go for road trips into Big Bend national park and take my telescope with me. Now talk about dark skies....the only light i used was a flash light with a red diffuser so you can still see things..there is another spot i used to like to go to, there is an observatory right behind Buchannan Dam......only place i haven't been is McDonalds Observatory for sky watching...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2019)

some nice stuff here

https://astrodonimaging.com/


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2019)

M27


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2019)

howdy well as we all know Hurricane Dorian has just slammed the Bahamas and of course has caused major destruction there......so i just wanted to show you some pics of the eye wall....and of the storm itself.....first one is from space

 
the next one is a video of NOAA flying through the eye wall itself






The next one is from ISS as it flies over Dorian.....starting date Aug 29th up to now..






nice stoner music there.....


----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2019)

You know when clouds look like an arsehole, some shit is going down.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> You know when clouds look like an arsehole, some shit is going down.


"Pending Shitstorm" One of the best photos I had, it was removed because of rules or some chit about exposed body parts.

I'm sure whomever removed it got a chuckle.


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> "Pending Shitstorm" One of the best photos I had, it was removed because of rules or some chit about exposed body parts.
> 
> I'm sure whomever removed it got a chuckle.









Would not want to be in it or near it for that matter. What shitstorm.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2019)

This routine is about relationships where one becomes a burden, and the other must carry their partner's weight as well as their own...


----------



## Mrsmysunnyboy (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2019)

Mrsmysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4389626


The mystery partner jumps into the room!

Welcome to RIU Mrsmysunnyboy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 4, 2019)

Our nightly dinner view, thought I’d share a peek...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The mystery partner jumps into the room!
> 
> Welcome to RIU Mrsmysunnyboy.


She better have my dinner cooked!

Oh shit, sorry honey...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4389714 View attachment 4389715 View attachment 4389716 Our nightly dinner view, thought I’d share a peek...


Lake Placid?
Just don't become dinner. 

Edit: We posted at the same time & oddly enough this reply is relevant.
~I'm never that lucky~


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 4, 2019)

Hahaha oh so close...

Clogged spring head that draws all the critters.

Hey maybe your luck is changing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey maybe your luck is changing


Hope so - I'm headed here in 2 days.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 4, 2019)

My bff and her husband took their 3 adult kids to Zanzibar and Madagascar.
The oldest took this, lucky kids...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4389714 View attachment 4389715 View attachment 4389716 Our nightly dinner view, thought I’d share a peek...


... beautiful.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2019)

Mrsmysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4389626


Welcome aboard, enjoy the ride.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hope so - I'm headed here in 2 days.
> 
> View attachment 4389733


That rack looks like the cow-catcher on the old steam locomotives. I heard tell that a bull moose in rut would often charge a locomotive (to his detriment).
No wonder. The machine looked like competition.

~edit~ and sounded like it too, snort wail


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That rack looks like the cow-catcher on the old steam locomotives. I heard tell that a bull moose in rut would often charge a locomotive (to his detriment).
> No wonder. The machine looked like competition.
> 
> ~edit~ and sounded like it too, snort wail


I've personally never experienced it but I have heard many stories of belligerent Bulls coming to folks cutting firewood with chain saws.
If you're really imaginative you can "think" the saw sounds like a lonesome cow but come on, the stink of the exhaust should throw them off.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've personally never experienced it but I have heard many stories of belligerent Bulls coming to folks cutting firewood with chain saws.
> If you're really imaginative you can "think" the saw sounds like a lonesome cow but come on, the stink of the exhaust should throw them off.


Maybe two-stroke exhaust smells exotic and alluring to a moose in testosterone psychosis.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe two-stroke exhaust smells exotic and alluring to a moose in testosterone psychosis.


I always had a penchant for Castrol - loved the smell of that.
Like victory on an Elsinore.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I always had a penchant for Castrol - loved the smell of that.
> Like victory on an Elsinore.


I’m surprised that more men don’t use WD-40 as a cologne.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 4, 2019)

Marvel Mystery Oil (for those special occasions)


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Marvel Mystery Oil (for those special occasions)


There is something supremely confident about a man who has a night on the town while wearing Penetrating Lubricant.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 4, 2019)

LOL!


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m the yellow chairs on this exact sandbar. Tide goes out, I take my happy ass out further to lay on the sand. 
You’re welcome to come visit anytime.


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4390134
> I’m the yellow chairs on this exact sandbar. Tide goes out, I take my happy ass out further to lay on the sand.
> You’re welcome to come visit anytime.


That is my kind of beach. One without folks on it. I remember when you could walk Mexico Beach from end to end, and maybe see a dozen folks.

On a related subject, I saw a lady and her dog jogging this morning on the paved road down near the pond camp. And I didn't know who she was. My world is getting too damn crowded.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 5, 2019)

@too larry I hear ya, that’s my beach and here’s the ever lovely dinner view


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2019)

All for one and one for all... 
 
tomato peni


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4390134
> I’m the yellow chairs on this exact sandbar. Tide goes out, I take my happy ass out further to lay on the sand.
> You’re welcome to come visit anytime.


nice ...where is the ice chest?? and i see no fishing poles?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice ...where is the ice chest?? and i see no fishing poles?


Over there in the sea oats silly. Funny story, back in the day we would go out there with a pony keg, drink it and burying it the remainder in a hole with ice liner and head back out in the morning to drink and sleep on the sand. I don’t really remember much of high school but I will never forget that trick.


Edit: same place, we fish at night, when the sharks are hungry. You couldn’t pay me to swim there at night!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Over there in the sea oats silly. Funny story, back in the day we would go out there with a pony keg, drink it and burying it the remainder in a hole with ice liner and head back out in the morning to drink and sleep on the sand. I don’t really remember much of high school but I will never forget that trick.
> 
> 
> Edit: same place, we fish at night, when the sharks are hungry. You couldn’t pay me to swim there at night!


eh i would swim there at night at all......on a side note....shark is good to eat, especially the small ones...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> eh i would swim there at night at all......on a side note....shark is good to eat, especially the small ones...


Oh yes, black tip yum...


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> eh i would swim there at night at all......on a side note....shark is good to eat, especially the small ones...



How sharks induce child endangerment and contribute to the delinquency of minors. 


The flake that is on every Fish n Chip shop menu in Melbourne and Southern Australia but just about nowhere else in the world.

It’s actually a bit of a mystery. Flake has been used in Australia since the 1920s as an umbrella term for shark. Your deep-fried Friday night feast could be any of the 150-200 species of shark targeted by commercial fisheries or accidentally caught as by-catch, including the vulnerable Shortfin Mako (_Isurus oxyrinchus_) and School Shark (_Galerohinus galeus_), and the near threatened Bronze Whaler _(Carcharhinus brachyurus_).
https://blogs.unimelb.edu.au/sciencecommunication/2014/10/13/what-is-flake/

A nice 20#'er would fetch a six pack of fosters stubbies from the shop owners back in the 70's.

Good eating (and drinking)! 
Damn I miss being a kid sometimes.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 7, 2019)

Have a beautiful weekend.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2019)

Hmm, here's the link:
http://bradleyphotographic.photoshelter.com/index/I0000k88bh5Svzb8
http://www.bradleyphotographic.com/


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2019)

We shark fish from the beach.... from Fort Morgan - Panama Beach and near shore from small craft . Just catch and release now but we used to harvest some 8-12'ers . Anything over 9-10' is more than my 15-0 Penn can handle now, I've lost two 6-0 senitors to over heating the brakes and melting the side plates on the Dan Russell Pier.
I sure miss my penn international gear.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 8, 2019)

Sitting out front watching the clouds go by
 

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2019)

Our beenie weenie kicked butt this year! (Verbena)


Not bad for a 2 gallon pot.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Our beenie weenie kicked butt this year! (Verbena)
> View attachment 4391626
> 
> Not bad for a 2 gallon pot.
> View attachment 4391627


How much do you think you'll get?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How much do you think you'll get?


'bout a pound of course.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 9, 2019)

I’m thinking I need to add SANTA CLAUSE VILLAGE FINLAND to my bucket list...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 9, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m thinking I need to add SANTA CLAUSE VILLAGE FINLAND to my bucket list...
> 
> View attachment 4391950


Do they climb up the back of the house and slide off the front.....or are ladders for Santa when he gets drunk.


----------



## BDBandit (Sep 9, 2019)

Hard to beat the local sunsets


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2019)

Spider nebula...in IR...love the structure..


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2019)

pluto in true color......ok tell me why this isn't a growing planet....hmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Do they climb up the back of the house and slide off the front.....or are ladders for Santa when he gets drunk.


It's to spare the reindeer. Finnish reindeer have a strong union.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It's to spare the reindeer. Finnish reindeer have a strong union.


FRO/G
Finnish Reindeer Outfit/Global is not a group to screw with, trust me.


Another day in paradise...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> FRO/G
> Finnish Reindeer Outfit/Global is not a group to screw with, trust me.
> 
> 
> ...


Why does the palm tree on the right look like his pants are down around his ankles?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Why does the palm tree on the right look like his pants are down around his ankles?


Shhhhh


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Shhhhh


Oops


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)

Squint at it


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

ANC said:


> Squint at it


Springbok puzzle worthy.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2019)

ANC said:


> Squint at it


Lovely! It looks like something @Dr.Amber Trichome would create, just not as colorful!


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 14, 2019)

Ugh ppl walk in front of me all the time, idk where they came from?


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2019)

All you bitches


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2019)

not bad for a couple of drunk people, telescope and a crappy camera.....think i should have made that filter just a tad more powerful to get rid of the brightness...owe well..


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 16, 2019)

BDBandit said:


> Hard to beat the local sunsets
> 
> View attachment 4392178 View attachment 4392179


Agreed


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Do you see the boat?


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> not bad for a couple of drunk people, telescope and a crappy camera.....think i should have made that filter just a tad more powerful to get rid of the brightness...owe well..
> View attachment 4395398


Here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you see the boat?


yes, sitting on top of the trailer, also can be used as a covering for the trailer in case it rains


----------



## DCcan (Sep 17, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ugh ppl walk in front of me all the time, idk where they came from?


Corn fed, I'd say Walmartville, Iowa .


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Here.View attachment 4395790


you've been playing around haven't ya.......nice clean up....


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I don't get the passion gap thing at all.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2019)

ANC said:


>


resistance is saline


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2019)

Tourists are gone. I really could lie on the sand and sleep here.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Tourists are gone. I really could lie on the sand and sleep here.
> 
> View attachment 4396234
> 
> View attachment 4396235


Oh man that looks like some of the scenery in those happy beach dreams from which I wake up smiling


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh man that looks like some of the scenery in those happy beach dreams from which I wake up smiling


Gonna spend a few days there with my niece first week of October. Stay for freeeeee...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Tourists are gone. I really could lie on the sand and sleep here.
> 
> View attachment 4396234
> 
> View attachment 4396235


that looks sweet dude......

:::looks at wallet see moths fly out:::: okay maybe not this year....


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2019)

ANC said:


>


that's cool.....the most gentlist sharks in the world...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2019)

i dub thee......lightning man giant.....or something.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2019)

My training venue today at the Radisson Blu in Cape Town.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 19, 2019)

@cannabineer no sooner did I drop my tailgate to put my equipment back did this fucker float up to say hi. And scare the shit out of me lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

neosapien said:


> @cannabineer no sooner did I drop my tailgate to put my equipment back did this fucker float up to say hi. And scare the shit out of me lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396812 View attachment 4396813


That's a big, handsome guy


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2019)

neosapien said:


> @cannabineer no sooner did I drop my tailgate to put my equipment back did this fucker float up to say hi. And scare the shit out of me lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396812 View attachment 4396813


I think murder roaches are awesome. Had a Dish Buddy couple days back. The local sort is desert colored and blur-fast on its feet.


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2019)

Big mantis, ours never get that big, and I remember someone posted eggs from an American mantis too, doesn't look like our's eggs at all.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2019)

I didn't know there were so many types in Cali.
https://www.inaturalist.org/check_lists/65587-Mantids-of-California


----------



## neosapien (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That's a big, handsome guy





cannabineer said:


> I think murder roaches are awesome. Had a Dish Buddy couple days back. The local sort is desert colored and blur-fast on its feet.View attachment 4396823


He was huge. Half the reason it freaked me out. "Dear god what creature is this coming at me." He started crawling towards my bed, so I reached out my hand to see if he would crawl on it, not knowing if they can kill you, and to my excitement he did crawl on my hand. I was just about to get a picture… to prove to you all how brave and mod-like I am. But he fluttered away to the next yard. Neat little part to my day.


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2019)

ours can change colour to match the surface they walk on.


----------



## lokie (Sep 19, 2019)

Come at me bro!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4396915


Mycena amicta? Beautiful


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Mycena amicta? Beautiful


Parasola plicatilis


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Parasola plicatilis


Thank you, they are really lovely and belong right here!


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2019)

probably a common ink cap, they pretty much disintegrate in a day or two


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2019)

Bear hug.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> probably a common ink cap, they pretty much disintegrate in a day or two


In the USA what we call inky caps are a more robust-looking species. The young ones (before they darken and liquefy) are reported to be yummy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In the USA what we call inky caps are a more robust-looking species. The young ones (before they darken and liquefy) are reported to be yummy.


Those look to be what we call Shaggy Mane here.
I picked a bunch of them & sauteed em with a bit of fresh garlic before freezing to bring home from Moose hunting this year (and coincidentally having some tonight with M steak).
And you definitely have to get them early - once they start to ink out it's over.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those look to be what we call Shaggy Mane here.
> I picked a bunch of them & sauteed em with a bit of fresh garlic before freezing to bring home from Moose hunting this year (and coincidentally having some tonight with M steak).
> And you definitely have to get them early - once they start to ink out it's over.
> 
> View attachment 4398565


I remember when my dad brought home forest treasure - chanterelles or _Herrenpilze_ (Italians call them porcini). He’d slice them thin, then ssllooww-cook them in butter. I didn’t care much for the _Boletus esculentus,_ but oh man those chanterelles.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2019)

neosapien said:


> … to prove to you all how brave and mod-like I am.


 
paid for by the Neo for mod committee 2019
this message approved by the most interesting man in the world


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 23, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4398769
> paid for by the Neo for mod committee 2019
> this message approved by the most interesting man in the world


Neo has paid his dues.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 23, 2019)

Beautiful sunset over Broadbeach and Gold Coast hinterland Qld


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2019)

Soyuz rocket from ISS.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> from ISS.....


This site will give you the time, elevation, and direction to see the ISS when it goes over your location.






International Space Station


See the International Space Station! As the third brightest object in the sky the space station is easy to see if you know when to look up.




spotthestation.nasa.gov


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> This site will give you the time, elevation, and direction to see the ISS when it goes over your location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My go-to for tracking the Station and other bright satellites is heavens-above dot com. Near the Summer Solstice I could just spot the Station passing north at midnight. At my new latitude I'm just too far south for those shenanigans.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> This site will give you the time, elevation, and direction to see the ISS when it goes over your location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool....yeah when i used to hit observatory in the north...me and couple of guys would try to capture it with the telescope....man that was a bitch.....

i also get the NASA channel , so sometime when i'm trimming i'll site get really numb and watch the live feeds.....wife would just shake her head.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My go-to for tracking the Station and other bright satellites is heavens-above dot com. Near the Summer Solstice I could just spot the Station passing north at midnight. At my new latitude I'm just too far south for those shenanigans.



Wed Oct 9, 7:18 PM5 min67°10° above NW19° above ESE
I just checked near your location.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## CatHedral (Oct 2, 2019)

drakensberg south africa


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2019)

Kahiwa Falls on Molokai


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2019)

Some cool trucks, courtesy of Popular Mechanics.





Did someone gut a Westfalia for these?







One sweet custom on an International base.



International made the MXT, an alternative Hummvee?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2019)

love the yoda camper special.....i would take that....especially in some of the places i go fishing...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 3, 2019)

Be difficult to adjust the side view mirrors on the datsun, and even more so on the red jeep

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Be difficult to adjust the side view mirrors on the datsun, and even more so on the red jeep
> 
> SH420


Back in the '60s you'd just have a kid crawl out of the passenger window and adjust'em until you gave the "got it" signal. Wouldn't even have to slow below 60 mph.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Back in the '60s you'd just have a kid crawl out of the passenger window and adjust'em until you gave the "got it" signal. Wouldn't even have to slow below 60 mph.


or have one of these....and you better be a damn good shot...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2019)

Got up to pee yesterday at like 5:15 am and saw the zodiacal light a.k.a. false dawn sending a spike through Leo. Here's a pic showing much more than what I saw ... from Australia.



This is closer to my sighting ... except this is another Southern Hemisphere pic as the asterism near M31 reveals. Note inverted Pleiades just clearing the horizon.



The magic of photon capture ...



Fron Texas Star Party, Venus and zodiacal light
A good "wysiwyg" pic


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2019)

More reflected sunlight from the Ecliptic, and other "fantastic optical beasts and where to find them". The gegenschein (German: counterglow) is a large (10 x 20 degrees of arc) faint patch of less-dark sky directly opposite the Sun's celestial position.

First pic shows it, a "horn" of zodiacal light and the connecting ecliptic band against a Galactic backdrop. I'm guessing the light embedded in the gegenschein is Saturn.



By the inverted stellation around M31, this has to be off of Australia's "Gold Coast". Pleiades on horizon.



Gegenschein and the even more elusive skyglow ... usually illustrated from orbit.
From the ground ...



and from orbit.



Aterrestrial widest-angle fisheye shot showing how grazing angles (like atthe horizon) emphasize natural skyglow.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2019)

Strong Thermal Emission Velocity Enhancement. Meet STEVE, a purple dude who hangs out near and above the more usual aurora borealis.























Atmospheric Phenomena STEVE Not An Aurora, Instead Another Mysterious Event - Science Trends


In July of last year, there was a thin trail of purple light that was witnessed streaking across the sky in northern Canada. The light appeared to stretch for hundreds of miles and it was believed to be a new form of aurora. The phenomenon was dubbed Steve by a group of citizens sky watchers.




sciencetrends.com


----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 9, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4405699
> 
> View attachment 4405700
> 
> View attachment 4405698


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Oct 16, 2019)

Here's my favorite pic that I've taken, recently. My little worker. Hard at his job


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4408791


that's that crystal cave in Mexico, correct?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that's that crystal cave in Mexico, correct?


Yes in Naica. I was reading an article about another crystal cave that was just opened to the public in Spain (Pulpí Geode) and remembered the Mexican one. The Spanish one is smaller but much more accessible.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2019)

Great Alaska Range way above treeline Moose hunting.

Children & pussies need not apply!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2019)

our newest intergalatic friend, just coming through.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 19, 2019)

---








'An extremely rare phenomenon': A yellow cardinal, nicknamed 'Sunny,' photographed in Florida


Only three yellow cardinal sightings are reported a year, making the bird's appearance a rare "one in a million" finding, an Auburn professor said.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2019)

From this weekend from the Big Shell Beach.......damn i'm burnt.....good fishing though......

ok off to aloe my back and my arms.......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 21, 2019)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Here's my favorite pic that I've taken, recently. My little worker. Hard at his job
> View attachment 4408849


I've got workers all around


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 22, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I've got workers all around View attachment 4411079


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

Wednesday, from the garden.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2019)

Red Spider Nebula in Saggitarius


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2019)

nice grab


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4413883
> 
> Red Spider Nebula in Saggitarius


Looks like a galactic hemorrhoid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)

i see you...lol

oh one of the newest captures in the news now.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)

the jack o lantern nebula.....personally i liked the sun one i pick off....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4414813
> 
> i see you...lol
> 
> oh one of the newest captures in the news now.....


When I saw that on the news, my first thoughts were over easy eggs. Breakfast,


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> When I saw that on the news, my first thoughts were over easy eggs. Breakfast,


Here's a black hole with Accretion Donut


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2019)

Magical...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4420277View attachment 4420278


Now that is beautiful...nice grab


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 14, 2019)

Assassin bug. I'm always on the lookout for these guys in the gardens. Definitely don't want to bother them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 14, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Assassin bug. I'm always on the lookout for these guys in the gardens. Definitely don't want to bother them.View attachment 4421123


Those are a good thing? I only have a small indoor garden and don’t grow anything else. Lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 14, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Those are a good thing? I only have a small indoor garden and don’t grow anything else. Lol


Yes. They eat caterpillars and other bugs. They will bite humans if disturbed though


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Assassin bug. I'm always on the lookout for these guys in the gardens. Definitely don't want to bother them.View attachment 4421123


The name sounds to me like they'd prefer to bite high government etc. officials


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Assassin bug. I'm always on the lookout for these guys in the gardens. Definitely don't want to bother them.View attachment 4421123


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2019)

I have these small centipede looking guys that live in the coco coir in my pots. They are maybe half an inch long.
My coir gets stored outdoor in a 100-gallon bin, so it is a pretty living thing.

The most assasiny insects have to be dragonflies, they have a 95% success rate, due to their unusual skill of calculating the trajectory of targets and then attacking the space the target is moving to.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have these small centipede looking guys that live in the coco coir in my pots. They are maybe half an inch long.
> My coir gets stored outdoor in a 100-gallon bin, so it is a pretty living thing.
> 
> The most assasiny insects have to be dragonflies, they have a 95% success rate, due to their unusual skill of calculating the trajectory of targets and then attacking the space the target is moving to.


I have lots of dragonflies in the summer here. It's crazy watching them dart and eat mosquitoes and gnats.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2019)

"If the universe is finely tuned for anything, it is for making black holes..." - Hawking


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2019)

From the "unusual aurora" files, here is the skyglow from a Russian liquid-fueled missile test. Looks to me like a bolus vented fuel expanding above the atmosphere.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4426588


aieee evil sock puppets!


----------



## too larry (Nov 25, 2019)

Foggy morning at the river house.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 1, 2019)

First time I’ve seen an Aloe Vera flower. Put the plant in the ground this summer after 10 years of being in the same small planter and this happened. Pretty cool man.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2019)

Tree socks seem to be a thing.


In Shanghai unknown knit kninjas dressed up downtown trees, perhaps to protect them from frost.

And a crochet commando strike


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Tree socks seem to be a thing.
> 
> View attachment 4432019
> In Shanghai unknown knit kninjas dressed up downtown trees, perhaps to protect them from frost.
> ...


Love it! I guess it would get a little icky after a few rainfalls.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Tree socks seem to be a thing.
> 
> View attachment 4432019
> In Shanghai unknown knit kninjas dressed up downtown trees, perhaps to protect them from frost.
> ...


In my best wicked denture smackin retort BAH! 'Da fuck? Didnt someone already do this to parking meters and stop signs? Meh, city folk.
No offense LG it does qualify as art, not my flavor.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> In my best wicked denture smackin retort BAH! 'Da fuck? Didnt someone already do this to parking meters and stop signs? Meh, city folk.
> No offense LG it does qualify as art, not my flavor.


To me, this has the charm of street art but without the vandal/graffiti vibe of guerrilla painting.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4432693


fuuckmunchiesnaow


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2019)

Want to go for a boat ride?
Seas 13-15', winds sustained @ 70 & gusting to 120mph.



Ok, not really beautiful from a pulchritudinous point of view.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

@DustyDuke @beernutz you guys got these around too?


Was pleased to find plenty of these around while harvesting.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @DustyDuke @beernutz you guys got these around too?
> View attachment 4435513


That’s a bottle brush the local birds love em


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Want to go for a boat ride?
> Seas 13-15', winds sustained @ 70 & gusting to 120mph.
> 
> View attachment 4435452
> ...


So long as boat means this.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 13, 2019)

It's a good day for the paper whites to bloom. We needed a little beauty at our house.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4436449


Nice catch. Our gators don't get too big on the little river. Too many folks around for them to live that long. But on the big river or down in the dead lakes you see some good sized ones.


----------



## djav59 (Dec 13, 2019)

post and diagnose I sa y its Malaysian crotch rot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2019)

T-Mobile baseball field (Seattle Mariners).


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2019)

Noctilucent clouds ... 76 to 85 km altitude. Only happen when there is enough moisture at altitude combined with a springtime (usually) cold snap. High latitudes, 50 to 75 degrees north (the south has fewer observers at those latitudes).


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2019)

Cloud shadow - I saw this coupla nights ago


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)

lol The financial lives of the poets. I bet that is a quick read.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> lol The financial lives of the poets. I bet that is a quick read.


The more I think about this, the more possibilities I see.

Epicists, I imagine, keep meticulous books. On any case most were warm, dry, fat and drunk thanks to their usually having a rich andor highborn patron. 

Sonnetists are another group who have a well-evolved sense of symmetry, so I expect their outgoes to be no more than their incomes.

Writers of odes and paeans are happy sorts, and that suggests to me they ain’t hurtin.

Limericists are one problem population. The tax bureau has it in for those irreverent social observers.

And Beat poets have typically been Broke poets, accepting the plausible correlation between their lack of funds and of meter.

Finally I wonder at the real-life fail tale that underlies the valuable truism: “never sell a Haiku master short.”

I do imagine that rap deserves a chapter too. Specifically the magnificent symmetrical ballistic parabola that marks M. C. Hammer’s rocket ride into, through and past riches is more poetic than most rap lyrics.

Oh yeah. Lyricists seem to do ok to very ok. As do the folks who wrote the most-quoted poetry of our age: advertising doggerel.

Doggerel ... gray zone. Are doggerel breeders and trainers poets?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2019)

Chester says Merry Christmas


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)

I've been walking on these for 3 weeks. Today was the first day I stopped to go get the camera.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2019)

I just saw a _very _ bright satellite tracking EAST to WEST and it is _ not_ listed in Heavens-Above.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2019)

Some years back my adult kids and I were stargazing & I pointed out a satellite, not a single one of them believed me when I told them what it was.
When I was digging holes in the Caribbean Sea - on a moonless night you couldn't go 2 or 3 minutes without seeing at least one.

Much more can be seen when you remove light pollution from the equation.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Some years back my adult kids and I were stargazing & I pointed out a satellite, not a single one of them believed me when I told them what it was.
> When I was digging holes in the Caribbean Sea - on a moonless night you couldn't go 2 or 3 minutes without seeing at least one.
> 
> Much more can be seen when you remove light pollution from the equation.


As a kid I useta lie on the grass on a warm summer night and watch the jetliners pass overhead. DC area so there was much traffic along the Seaboard. About half of them blinked. It was a moment of epiphany some 20 years later when I realized that the nonblinkers were orbiting satellites. A sat in LEO has about the same angular speed as a jetliner at altitude.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> As a kid I useta lie on the grass on a warm summer night and watch the jetliners pass overhead. DC area so there was much traffic along the Seaboard. About half of them blinked. It was a moment of epiphany some 20 years later when I realized that the nonblinkers were orbiting satellites. A sat in LEO has about the same angular speed as a jetliner at altitude.


I found for me the trick to spotting them was to not really focus on one particular spot and then it was easy to see them moving as their celestial counterparts appear not to.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I found for me the trick to spotting them was to not really focus on one particular spot and then it was easy to see them moving as their celestial counterparts appear not to.


The thing that mystifies me is the delta vee penalty for no gain. You have to spend about 1 km/s extra to orbit retrograde. The half-penalty for a launch to polar orbit makes sense and is insensitive to launching north or south.


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

I do most of my hiking {and all my weed tending} at night. I can get by without light most of the time, but have to turn one on to check out the patches. I worry about drones hanging around. So I scan the skies every few minutes, just to make sure any blinking red lights I see are moving. The high flying planes have to get even with me before I can hear them. We do have more light pollution than we used to pre Micheal. On my walks around the farm, I can see the lights from almost a dozen houses, on hills with gaps in the trees.

An aside: Practically every night I have spent at the river house, I've seen a shooting star. Pretty cool.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Dec 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I just saw a _very _ bright satellite tracking EAST to WEST and it is _ not_ listed in Heavens-Above.
> 
> View attachment 4439299


Might it have been boeings rocket? Oopsie.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I just saw a _very _ bright satellite tracking EAST to WEST and it is _ not_ listed in Heavens-Above.
> 
> View attachment 4439299


I’m ready


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4441578


Awesome. Van Gogh x Goldsworthy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Awesome. Van Gogh x Goldsworthy


I bet @srh88 could do better...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet @srh88 could do better...


There would be a lawn mower in there somewhere though.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There would be a lawn mower in there somewhere though.


Ohhh one minute late; well played


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 24, 2019)

This may be my new fav xmas tune. It's a medieval xmas carol, but this modern arrangement adds percussion to make it funky and tribal. Almost feels like a Tool jam. Enjoy, and Merry Christmas...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 24, 2019)

Still my fav xmas tune of all time, these chord progressions and resolutions still give me the chills...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4441578


@raratt Bernoulli's Equation


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> This may be my new fav xmas tune. It's a medieval xmas carol, but this modern arrangement adds percussion to make it funky and tribal. Almost feels like a Tool jam. Enjoy, and Merry Christmas...


Another version of the Gaudete (but who know who said what)


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4441578





Chunky Stool said:


> I bet @srh88 could do better...


I was just told, "cool, make it happen".


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @raratt Bernoulli's Equation


Your talking to the wrong person, I couldn't pass Algebra, but I can find a flow rate chart...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Your talking to the wrong person, I couldn't pass Algebra, but I can find a flow rate chart...View attachment 4442944


Flow rate charts tend to be reassuringly monotonic.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Your talking to the wrong person, I couldn't pass Algebra, but I can find a flow rate chart...View attachment 4442944


Small rocks = high pressure.
No need to calculate lift when repairing aircraft, results evident upon takeoff (attempt).


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Small rocks = high pressure.
> No need to calculate lift when repairing aircraft, results evident upon takeoff (attempt).


My calculations depended on Ohm and Kirchhoff's law.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Small rocks = high pressure.
> No need to calculate lift when repairing aircraft, results evident upon takeoff (attempt).


I'm good with "a wing and a prayer" so long as that prayer has ailerons.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2019)

Christmas Day


----------



## Kushash (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 4443169View attachment 4443170View attachment 4443171View attachment 4443172


needs cal-mag


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 25, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 4443169View attachment 4443170View attachment 4443171View attachment 4443172


About a Pound?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2019)

seems no one can trump vagina beauty pageant!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> seems no one can trump vagina beauty pageant!


Hey! No talking politics in here!


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)

ANC said:


>


This is the second image in a row that does not meet the usual criteria for beautiful. I am very curious to know what your unusual criteria are. It's refreshing to run into a mind whose progress is even more lateral than mine.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This is the second image in a row that does not meet the usual criteria for beautiful. I am very curious to know what your unusual criteria are. It's refreshing to run into a mind whose progress is even more lateral than mine.


I kinda like the Balloons, sorta artsy.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm gonna say bye to 2019 with this post about flight operations aboard the greatest airship ever built (if you ignore the unfortunate gang sign on the stabilizers).

They flew (Ramone voice) low and slow.









Hindenburg Flight Operations and Procedures | Airships.net


An overview of flight operations and flight procedures of the airship Hindenburg. [To learn about the “hardware” of flight — the flight instruments and controls...



www.airships.net


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 31, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4447175View attachment 4447176View attachment 4447177View attachment 4447179


#2 - Variegated Poinsettia though the leaves don't look quite right.


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is the second image in a row that does not meet the usual criteria for beautiful. I am very curious to know what your unusual criteria are. It's refreshing to run into a mind whose progress is even more lateral than mine.


How do you illustrate light without the darkness, it displaces.
What happens in the minds of some of my image subjects, is the really beautiful thing.
Something ordinary people don't understand yet. I bet in the next 200 years, that exact makeup style will become high fashion. even if shelooks like a tool (80% of kids look like tools to me anyway)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2020)

ANC said:


> How do you illustrate light without the darkness, it displaces.
> What happens in the minds of some of my image subjects, is the really beautiful thing.
> Something ordinary people don't understand yet. I bet in the next 200 years, that exact makeup style will become high fashion. even if shelooks like a tool (80% of kids look like tools to me anyway)


I’ll buy that for a dollar.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> #2 - Variegated Poinsettia though the leaves don't look quite right.


Nope nope nope  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camellia


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2020)

Pools and more pools


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2020)

Must be nice to be able to sit in a studio and produce songs where you play every instrument do all the vocals by yourself. Amazing. RIP, sweet Prince...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Must be nice to be able to sit in a studio and produce songs where you play every instrument do all the vocals by yourself. Amazing. RIP, sweet Prince...


This bitch is good.






I was there for this performance... it was incredible! The people in the audience that had not heard of her before, were just blown away... 






SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> This bitch is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible! I don't think even prince played brass/flugelhorn. Love her voice, too. What a little genius. Great find, thanks so much for the introduction. I thought this chick was talented, but Tash blows her away. I'd love to see them jam together, then make out...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2020)

Where do you live?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> View attachment 4450545


Polar plunge? Get that blood pumping?


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nope nope nope  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camellia
> 
> View attachment 4447445


I like the candy striped ones. Wish they smelled like they look.


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

After almost 3 month of "camping" at the river house, I shivered the night away at the pond camp. Little bit of early morning fog on my walk out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4452771View attachment 4452772


Boooo.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4452831


Thief.









Do British people really call jelly rolls "jam" rolls?


Answer (1 of 44): As many people have already pointed out the American “Jelly Roll” and the British “Swiss roll” are the same thing . . . . a flat square or rectangle of sponge covered with jam or other filling . . . . and then rolled up. To serve, discs of the roll are cut off and plated up. I ...




www.quora.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2020)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4452799View attachment 4452800


These pics give me a strong sense of deja vu.


scumrot derelict said:


> Thief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jelly?


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2020)

Idk if this has been posted yet or not. Helmcken falls, Canada


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2020)

420God said:


> Idk if this has been posted yet or not. Helmcken falls, Canada
> View attachment 4452890


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2020)

Must have post #2E16


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> These pics give me a strong sense of deja vu.
> 
> Jelly?


Ding ding


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ding ding


Why did you steal a post from 









Do British people really call jelly rolls "jam" rolls?


Answer (1 of 44): As many people have already pointed out the American “Jelly Roll” and the British “Swiss roll” are the same thing . . . . a flat square or rectangle of sponge covered with jam or other filling . . . . and then rolled up. To serve, discs of the roll are cut off and plated up. I ...




www.quora.com





and post it on @cannabineer 's page?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> Why did you steal a post from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People are welcome and invited to post pics off the Internet here. Most of mine and many others are sourced that way.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4452923


Mmmmm, raspberry jam


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Mmmmm, raspberry jam


Whooo weeee ask Siri to google image jelly. Tap on bing and enjoy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Mmmmm, raspberry jam


I love raspberries


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love raspberries


yep, and blackberries.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 9, 2020)

420God said:


> Idk if this has been posted yet or not. Helmcken falls, Canada
> View attachment 4452890


Amazing!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Craigson (Jan 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Someone i follow on IG stacks rocks and its absolutely mind blowing. Ill have to watch that vid tonight that u just posted


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yep, and blackberries.


Blackberries are great in smoothies!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> People are welcome and invited to post pics off the Internet here. Most of mine and many others are sourced that way.


Fair enough. Apologize for the hostility.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Must have post #2E16
> 
> View attachment 4452900


This was post 4096 this morning.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This was post 4096 this morning.


patiently waiting for post 42069. 

we're gonna get there, its coming...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2020)

@GreatwhiteNorth
Say there my friend, thinking of Costa Rica.
Could we move there without much difficulty iyo?
I’ve been researching the idea.
How did you observe us regular folks there or did you and the mrs pretty much stay at Phil’s.


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

One of the cooler mornings earlier in the week. No fog this morning, and the river is higher.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4454506


Backyard fun. That’s about 6:30 am. Went out to check on those outside girls. @cannabineer , lol I shoved all those big bitches out there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4455443


Bet he’s gonna get his rocks off before the day is out


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bet he’s gonna get his rocks off before the day is out


Might get crabs


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Might get crabs


Lol
Stone crabs possibly


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2020)

This article definitely belongs here.









8-Year-Old Hero Carried His Disabled Younger Brother Through An Entire Triathlon


"He's not heavy, he's my brother."




www.buzznick.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This article definitely belongs here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is way cool.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2020)

Abraham Lake Alberta


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Abraham Lake Alberta
> 
> View attachment 4455961


I need to visit Canada.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2020)

420God said:


> I need to visit Canada.


I'd visit in the summer. It's beautiful, but it looks really cold.









Alberta's Frozen Lakes: 9 Photos That Show How Breathtaking Abraham Lake Is In The Winter


You need to see the frozen bubbles in this lake!




www.narcity.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2020)

420God said:


> I need to visit Canada.


Step away from the lesbian!! How's the firefighting coming along?





ROFLMAO I'm so loaded (new table).


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Step away from the lesbian!! How's the firefighting coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost don't know how to react to your post... funny shit girl 

SH420


----------



## 420God (Jan 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Step away from the lesbian!! How's the firefighting coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing real interesting yet, still waiting on training.


----------



## 420God (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Abraham Lake Alberta
> 
> View attachment 4455961


So that’s how they do it


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> So that’s how they do it


I've heard of the lady in the lake, but UFO's?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 14, 2020)

You rang?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2020)

My fav Stevie tune. Ethereal arrangement (and vocals) by my boy Jacob...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 18, 2020)

i hope @cannibineer and @mysunnyboy will accept this as tribute for me being a jerk in here - something beautiful from a couple days ago - almostt a foot of gorgeous powder outside the cabin on the way to work.

i know folks who grew up in colder places might think it's dumb, but I was born in the california valley, so every time i see it, it's something unreal to me, just super cozy and peaceful/..

anyways, i love you all, good night


----------



## Bigbud78 (Jan 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pools and more pools
> View attachment 4447472View attachment 4447473View attachment 4447474View attachment 4447475View attachment 4447476View attachment 4447477View attachment 4447478View attachment 4447479View attachment 4447480View attachment 4447481


Were was this sunny boy looks amazing I'm guessing Indonesia maybe Bora Bora no


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2020)

Bigbud78 said:


> Were was this sunny boy looks amazing I'm guessing Indonesia maybe Bora Bora no


Actually they were all over the world. I was daydreaming with the help of our friend Heavy Indica  


We have a monster sized bald eagle that lives behind us on the edge of the forest. They’ve got a really big nest up in a dead oak. I heard them for the first time today. I thought the horses were fighting a laughing hyena.

One eagle has a wing span, that I know is every bit of 8 ft.









14 Bold Facts About Bald Eagles


Bald eagles are powerful symbols of America—but there's a whole lot more to these quirky birds.




www.mentalfloss.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Actually they were all over the world. I was daydreaming with the help of our friend Heavy Indica
> 
> 
> We have a monster sized bald eagle that lives behind us on the edge of the forest. They’ve got a really big nest up in a dead oak. I heard them for the first time today. I thought the horses were fighting a laughing hyena.
> ...


We listen to a bunch of great horned owls every night. I can copy their calls and get them to answer me back. I have a vision of accidentally saying the wrong thing to them and having a pissed off bird in my face. Their talons are no joke.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> We listen to a bunch of great horned owls every night. I can copy their calls and get them to answer me back. I have a vision of accidentally saying the wrong thing to them and having a pissed off bird in my face. Their talons are no joke.


Oh boy you know it! They’d pick up a chihuahua right now! I’ve got something rather large in my birdbath at the moment...


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We have a monster sized bald eagle that lives behind us on the edge of the forest. They’ve got a really big nest up in a dead oak. I heard them for the first time today. I thought the horses were fighting a laughing hyena.
> 
> One eagle has a wing span, that I know is every bit of 8 ft.


On New Year's Day I was taking a load of folks down to see the river house and there was one on a deer carcass. Just the 2nd one I have ever seen in Larry Land. The other one was also eating dead deer, up by the graveyard a couple of three years ago.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2020)

too larry said:


> On New Year's Day I was taking a load of folks down to see the river house and there was one on a deer carcass. Just the 2nd one I have ever seen in Larry Land. The other one was also eating dead deer, up by the graveyard a couple of three years ago.


I had no idea that they ate dead stuff did you?

@cannabineer maybe that’s where the possum skull came from?


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> We listen to a bunch of great horned owls every night. I can copy their calls and get them to answer me back. I have a vision of accidentally saying the wrong thing to them and having a pissed off bird in my face. Their talons are no joke.


I was camping at the Rock Bluff site in Torreya State Park once. Two owls were going back and forth, and I joined in. I'm not great at it, but I did manage to get one of them in the tree above me. I decided the prudent thing to do was get in the tent. Next morning my food bag was ripped. Not sure if it was the owl or not.


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had no idea that they ate dead stuff did you?
> 
> @cannabineer maybe that’s where the possum skull came from?


Since I don't spend as much time on the water as I used, most of the Bald Eagles I see are eating road kill.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2020)

too larry said:


> I was camping at the Rock Bluff site in Torreya State Park once. Two owls were going back and forth, and I joined in. I'm not great at it, but I did manage to get one of them in the tree above me. I decided the prudent thing to do was get in the tent. Next morning my food bag was ripped. Not sure if it was the owl or not.


Sorry that was me


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sorry that was me


Since then I have got a OPSack, and use my food bag for a pillow. If you want it, you have to come into the tent to get it.


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2020)

too larry said:


> Since I don't spend as much time on the water as I used, most of the Bald Eagles I see are eating road kill.


We were fishing out of our boat and I released a fish but it wasn't doing well, just floating. A bald eagle and an osprey spotted it at the same time. I saw what was going to happen and tried to get my camera in time, but didn't. Both the birds went after the fish and amazingly the osprey came out the winner on that. That was really cool to watch.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> We were fishing out of our boat and I released a fish but it wasn't doing well, just floating. A bald eagle and an osprey spotted it at the same time. I saw what was going to happen and tried to get my camera in time, but didn't. Both the birds went after the fish and amazingly the osprey came out the winner on that. That was really cool to watch.


Those osprey put Bill Dance to shame (I love Bill Dance)


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Those osprey put Bill Dance to shame (I love Bill Dance)
> 
> View attachment 4459238


The wife ran into him at the food court in Governor's Square Mall in Tally pre-me.

Time for the tip off FSU @ UM, so got to run.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I had no idea that they ate dead stuff did you?
> 
> @cannabineer maybe that’s where the possum skull came from?


Oh yeah bald eagles are less than majestic in their dining habits. I think it was @GreatwhiteNorth who posted a pic of a bunch of baldies on a dumpster.

The ... rabbit skull? (incisors suggest a big rodent/lagomorph) could have been eagle waste. Certainly adds a romantic element to a ripe greezy corpse-bit. Run with it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> We listen to a bunch of great horned owls every night. I can copy their calls and get them to answer me back. I have a vision of accidentally saying the wrong thing to them and having a pissed off bird in my face. Their talons are no joke.


I’ve never seen a great horned owl. Lotsa pretty-good horned owls though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yeah bald eagles are less than majestic in their dining habits. I think it was @GreatwhiteNorth who posted a pic of a bunch of baldies on a dumpster.


They tend to look slightly less regal with their head stuck in a Mcdonalds bag.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They tend to look slightly less regal with their head stuck in a Mcdonalds bag.


“Would you like freedom fries with that”


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They tend to look slightly less regal with their head stuck in a Mcdonalds bag.


THAT image should be the true symbol of America...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> THAT image should be the true symbol of America...



Someone should photoshop an eagle on his shoulder.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2020)

Deserts have their own peculiar beauty.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2020)

This epic 'colossus' sculpture was erected in the late 1500s by renowned Italian sculptor Giambologna as a symbol of Italy’s rugged Appenine mountains. 
This mountain god, named Appennino, stands 35 feet tall within the Villa Demidoff in Tuscany


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Deserts have their own peculiar beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4459502
> 
> ...


Dry humor - my favorite.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Deserts have their own peculiar beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4459502


That sand dune has fingerprints.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

Definitely not a fishing day for me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Definitely not a fishing day for me.
> 
> View attachment 4461644
> 
> View attachment 4461645


Don’t worry. In a coupla weeks the sun will actually clear the horizon at midday.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t worry. In a coupla weeks the sun will actually clear the horizon at midday.


Right aboot the time we visit lower latitudes.
~Grins with drink while wiggling toes in the sand~


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Right aboot the time we visit lower latitudes.
> ~Grins with drink while wiggling toes in the sand~


Officer thinking, ~tips hat~


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> *Officer thinking*, ~tips hat~


WTF? He's a cop?



SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> WTF? He's a cop?
> 
> View attachment 4462135
> 
> SH420


No, the other sort


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No, the other sort




Carry on 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 22, 2020)

My guitar instructor is a fantastic arranger of music. Here are two videos of him playing tributes to two musical giants that we lost in 2016. He's always touring and on the road, so he arranged, recorded, and uploaded these songs from his hotel rooms for us to enjoy. Unfortuneately, they're shot on an iPhone. Even though the audio quality isn't stellar, his incredible playing more than makes up for it. Enjoy...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

Daybreak coupla days ago. The lenticular cloud was stationary in the lee wave of the Tehachapi Pass.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Al Capone’s Tokyo garage?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2020)

This was even more impressive in person. The contrail was almost too bright to look at. Made me think of the day the dinosaurs died.


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This was even more impressive in person. The contrail was almost too bright to look at. Made me think of the day the dinosaurs died.View attachment 4464431


35 years ago I wrote a song about it. Do want to hear it? 

65 millions years ago was a bad day for the dinosaurs. It was a cold day.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2020)

too larry said:


> 35 years ago I wrote a song about it. Do want to hear it?
> 
> 65 millions years ago was a bad day for the dinosaurs. It was a cold day.


Lay it on me


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Lay it on me


That was it. I didn;t say it was a long song.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2020)

too larry said:


> That was it. I didn;t say it was a long song.


Kind a like the old rhyme.

Had the dinos been stronger
The song would be longer.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Kind a like the old rhyme.
> 
> Had the dinos been stronger
> The song would be longer.


Some lived a little while,
Just look at the crocodile


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Some lived a little while,
> Just look at the crocodile


Technically, the crocodilians are a separate lineage. 
The true saurian survivors are the birds. Ever gaze into a chicken’s eye? There are three hundred million years of fuck you gazing defiantly back.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 25, 2020)

Yeah, but “bird” doesn’t rhyme with “while”, and I didn’t wanna spend more than 25 seconds thinking about what to post.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Technically, the crocodilians are a separate lineage.
> The true saurian survivors are the birds. Ever gaze into a chicken’s eye? There are three hundred million years of fuck you gazing defiantly back.


And that's what a cast iron skillet is for.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2020)

You should meet the mantis people from the dimension next to ours.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And that's what a cast iron skillet is for.


There is a lovely symmetry from hatch it to hatchet


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2020)

*Rise of Venus and Milky Way over Singapore*
Photography by JUSTIN NG

*




*
_Moon Venus Conjunction_ 

*




*
_Rising Milky Way over Marina Barrage_ 

*




*
_Rising Milky Way at Sentosa_ 

*




*
_ECP Milky Way_ 







Artist favorite: My favorite image is the one above, because I can see the Milky Way’s Galactic Center and the stars from horizon to horizon with my naked eye.

More at
https://www.justinngphoto.com/


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 31, 2020)

A fave pic from my oregon trip.


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2020)

Snowflake on a crow's wing


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2020)

420God said:


> Snowflake on a crow's wing View attachment 4469703


Oh awesome


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4470441


cute li’l ass


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2020)

I love this arrangement and everything about this recording, even the background sounds of the city add to it. Nice to see Tool rock people all around the world...


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2020)

Whose woods these are I think I know. 
His house is in the village though; 
He will not see me stopping here 
To watch his woods fill up with snow. 

My little horse must think it queer 
To stop without a farmhouse near 
Between the woods and frozen lake 
The darkest evening of the year. 

He gives his harness bells a shake 
To ask if there is some mistake. 
The only other sound’s the sweep 
Of easy wind and downy flake. 

The woods are lovely, dark and deep, 
But I have promises to keep, 
And miles to go before I sleep, 
And miles to go before I sleep...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 6, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

My little section of the Florida trail had some trail maintenance last weekend. Still closed, but if you look at your feet coming through the gap at the trailhead, you never see the sign.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

This is pretty cool.









Climbing his highest peak: Paraplegic Utahn conquers Kilimanjaro


As his support crew was making itself busy pitching tents, preparing dinner and setting up camp on the side of Mount Kilimanjaro, Chris Waddell was grinding away on his custom-made, four-wheel mountain bike just a few meters down the slope.




www.google.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2020)

This is the way to take in some scenery. He's got to be 20 feet off the ground from time to time. So awesome...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2020)

Sun dogs, one setting yesterday and one small scrap of cloud in the right place/time at sunrise today.


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> This is the way to become part of the scenery.


FIFY


----------



## Butters Mom (Feb 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Hi y'all
> We have a very successful thread for funny pictures.
> We have a few for hot andor underdressed people.
> We have a Badass Vids thread.
> ...


My shrimp & cheddar grits are definitely a beautiful thing!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2020)

Butters Mom said:


> My shrimp & cheddar grits are definitely a beautiful thing!View attachment 4479447


You might find the following link a more appropriate thread for food porn. 






What's For Dinner Tonight?


This is a simple thread. Post what you are having for breakfast lunch, or dinner today. (depending on your time of day) Tonight I am eating a very simple Tuna submarine sandwich with black olives mayo, black pepper, and tomato, topped off with some banana peppers (semi hot). :wink: So...



rollitup.org


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

Butters Mom said:


> My shrimp & cheddar grits are definitely a beautiful thing!View attachment 4479447


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 18, 2020)

Australian pink robin.


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2020)

Wedding dresses


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 18, 2020)

Amaryllis from christmas is flowering, now. 
I should have grabbed a few more colors.


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2020)

Beach art


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4482832


All of a sudden I'm hungry! 
I feel like having a bowl of weedies 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 21, 2020)

An elderly Italian man lived alone in New Jersey . He wanted to plant his annual tomato garden, but it was very difficult work, since the ground was hard. His only son, Vincent, who used to help him, was in prison. The old man wrote a letter to his son and described his predicament:

Dear Vincent,
I am feeling pretty sad, because it looks like I won’t be able to plant my tomato garden this year. I’m just getting too old to be digging up a garden plot. I know if you were here my troubles would be over.. I know you would be happy to dig the plot for me, like in the old days.
Love, Papa

A few days later he received a letter from his son.

Dear Pop,
Don’t dig up that garden. That’s where the bodies are buried.
Love,
Vinnie

At 4 a.m. the next morning, FBI agents and local police arrived and dug up the entire area without finding any bodies. They apologized to the old man and left. That same day the old man received another letter from his son.

Dear Pop,
Go ahead and plant the tomatoes now. That’s the best I could do under the circumstances.
Love you,
Vinnie....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 21, 2020)

Worlds only known pink manta ray.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2020)

branch manager & assistant branch manager


----------



## lokie (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2020)

Caught some fresh cacti flowers the size of small plates this morning. They only open for a few hours before closing and falling off.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2020)

OK, this one made me tear up a little.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2020)

Someone told me I needed to cross post this to beautiful. So besides being here:




__





$40 cash app if you can diagnose


The answer is quite simply her years of experience and paying attention to her plants. Thats not something you can really teach. B.S. It's just plant growing. Let's not make more out of this than there is. It isn't magic learned over the years. Nature got it right long before we showed up.



rollitup.org





She's here too:


Although I find this one almost as lovely


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> branch manager & assistant branch manager
> View attachment 4488427


I miss @elkamino. I have some pictures to show him ;D (no not that) ^^^ those.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2020)

Strawberry Finch


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2020)

von Karman vortices in the lee of island peaks.









Horseshoe clouds - these are vortices that "tip over" to form what amounts to an incomplete smoke ring.





This one sort of looks like a


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

Today's featured denizen of the galactic bestiary: the kilonova.

This is believed to be the signature of a rare but important sort of stellar cataclysm: two neutron stars merging. They merge because their orbital energy is eroded (at an accelerating rate) and radiated as extremely intense gravity waves. In August 2017 two gravity-wave observatories recorded the characteristic "chirp" of two such massive objects spiraling into each other.

This gave astronomers a shot at seeing the very transient optical signature of the event: a short hard gamma-ray burst followed by a day to a week of optical flare. When the stars meet
, a fair amount of neutron-degenerate matter escapes and diffuses to form a neutron gas. Neutrons (that are not gravitationally bound) have a half-life of about 10 minutes, so there is a sharp pulse of light as that energy is released.

When they meet, enough energy is released to power a thousand classical novae (so 10 to the power of 43 joules) at the upper range of their energy production (thermonuclear runaway explosions on the surface of a white dwarf that generate a weeks-long optica lflare). A classical supernova generates 10 to 100 times as much energy.

Kilonovae are the principal source of "r-process" elements. such as gold and platinum. The usual element-forming processes (stellar winds off red supergiants and especially supernovae) don't have a mechanism to form r-process nuclei. So bling came from a very special bang.



gifs aren't behaving for me ...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

Hmmmm they load fine from my phone ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2020)

__





Bikers Against Child Abuse® International | Breaking The Chains Of Abuse







bacaworld.org


----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Mar 6, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4490572
> 
> Caught some fresh cacti flowers the size of small plates this morning. They only open for a few hours before closing and falling off.


Beautiful. At first glimpse thought they were Queen of the Night. The bees are making the most of the opportunity.


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> Beautiful. At first glimpse thought they were Queen of the Night. The bees are making the most of the opportunity.


I snapped another photo a little later as the sun came out more, the bees really packed those flowers, it is so cute seeing them swimming backstroke inside the flowers.


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2020)

Opal from down under.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

Yesterday I got into a new part of the river land. I had forgot about this slough. There are a couple of three trees down.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## end_of_the_tunnel (Mar 11, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4501203


They all got nose rings.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

end_of_the_tunnel said:


> They all got nose rings.


crap; I missed that


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

Bong by Scozglass


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 12, 2020)

My rainwater tote guard


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4502607
> 
> Bong by Scozglass


I already broke that beauty in my mind.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> crap; I missed that


me too


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

I would have to set it on a shelf somewhere and just look at it also.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4502607
> 
> Bong by Scozglass


Is that for sale? link?


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Is that for sale? link?


It is a facebook pic, look up the maker? Edit: Scott Tribble on instagram...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> It is a facebook pic, look up the maker?


I did; couldn’t find that piece, just lotsa filigree dragons that don’t interest me as much.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I did; couldn’t find that piece, just lotsa filigree dragons that don’t interest me as much.











Welcome - The Chill Room | Kava Bar and Vape Shop | Lake Worth, Florida


The Chill Room A New Kind of Social Destination SOUTH FLORIDA’S PREMIER KAVA & VAPE LOUNGE Enjoy Kava, The Drink of Peace VAPE Become tobacco free today, let us show you how kava The Chill Room serves only prized lateral root, Waka grade Kava from Vanuatu Glass We carry true art from America’s...




www.thechillroom.com




They sell his and other artists stuff here, there is a contact link...


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

I guess he is out of Seattle, he has a facebook page under Scoz Glass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4502607
> 
> Bong by Scozglass


Be happy to smoke out of that...nice grab


----------



## SheeshM (Mar 12, 2020)

White rose in March.


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2020)

SheeshM said:


> White rose in March.View attachment 4502872




Welcome to TnT!

Your entry has been recorded.

That is a beautiful rose. Is it part of a larger garden?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2020)

SheeshM said:


> White rose in March.View attachment 4502872


Nice, I grow them too


----------



## SheeshM (Mar 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4502880
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


Yes, credit goes to my gf. One plant each of a few varieties. They are very young but we should have a decent flush over the next couple of months.


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

From the end of my dad's driveway.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> From the end of my dad's driveway.
> 
> View attachment 4504616


Mad props for such extreme social distancing.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

GOES Image Viewer - Center for Satellite Applications and Research - NOAA/NESDIS/STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> GOES Image Viewer - Center for Satellite Applications and Research - NOAA/NESDIS/STAR
> 
> 
> Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR
> ...


A confused El Nino

Nice image.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

<<<<< Weather geek.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> <<<<< Weather geek.


You too...I follow space weath as well.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> You too...I follow space weath as well.


Can't let a CME sneak up on you...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Can't let a CME sneak up on you...


That must take place over my head.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Can't let a CME sneak up on you...


Naw ya can't, that why I watch SOHO observatory web site.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Naw ya can't, that why I watch SOHO observatory web site.


Thank You.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

__





Products | NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center







www.swpc.noaa.gov


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to see ( and hear!) an Aurora flyby but it seems the 72 is the new hotness


----------



## Smokesteve (Mar 15, 2020)

Just down the road. Last week she was blowing!


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2020)

Smokesteve said:


> Just down the road. Last week she was blowing!
> View attachment 4505251


Looks like they may need a helping hand from the S.C.U.B.A Squad after something like that.






Tell them ScubaSteve sent you.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

A bubble freezing 



SH420


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4511222


No


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2020)

Satellite of unknown origin reaching out for power.


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2020)

Bet there’s something good in that trailer.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bet there’s something good in that trailer.
> 
> View attachment 4511641


Toilet paper...  

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Toilet paper...
> 
> SH420


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> Satellite of unknown origin reaching out for power.
> 
> View attachment 4511263


spotthestation.nasa.gov/sightings 
ISS


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 26, 2020)

Niece is forced to stay home, it’s not so bad I see


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Niece is forced to stay home, it’s not so bad I see
> View attachment 4514267View attachment 4514268


Wanna Like this twice


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2020)

This is stunning. Feel free to hit the closed caption button if your Italian is rusty...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

Watched a very cool thing on Prime the other day.
“NOVA - Planets”, tour of the solar system. Lotsa planetary science that was new to me, and as y’all know I’m a space geek of sorts.

One of the coolest things was the Cronian (to Saturn what lunar is to the moon) satellite Enceladus, which has a series of geysers or cryovolcanoes in its south polar region.

On its last few orbits, the Cassini spacecraft flew as close as 50km to the moon through the plumes. It detected salty water containing some simple and credibly prebiotic/ biological carbon compounds. This body has now displaced Europa as the likeliest place to look for non-terrestrial life. How cool is that!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> This is stunning. Feel free to hit the closed caption button if your Italian is rusty...


You're killing me with these videos... I don't wanna cry anymore lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Watched a very cool thing on Prime the other day.
> “NOVA - Planets”, tour of the solar system. Lotsa planetary science that was new to me, and as y’all know I’m a space geek of sorts.
> 
> One of the coolest things was the Cronian (to Saturn what lunar is to the moon) satellite Enceladus, which has a series of geysers or cryovolcanoes in its south polar region.
> ...


Such an amazing series! I've recorded them all and have watched them several times. Beautiful productions, so well done...


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 27, 2020)

Onboard flight to Nth Qld


----------



## Bignutes (Mar 27, 2020)

When civilization crashes and a new beginning starts, sad but necessary. That would be beautiful.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4516190


^^^
Lichen or mushroom?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2020)

Uncommon sight in this area: a sun pillar. I doubted its reality, but it moved correctly and marked the sun’s azimuth all the way to sunup.











Light pillar - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4518699


Pasadena?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 31, 2020)

Almost rubbed up on my garden buddy this morning.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4518699


Jacaranda's?


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2020)

Once upon a time I could do this.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2020)

Minutes ago


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Uncommon sight in this area: a sun pillar. I doubted its reality, but it moved correctly and marked the sun’s azimuth all the way to sunup.
> 
> View attachment 4516489
> 
> ...


foot noting posts


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Minutes ago
> 
> View attachment 4526047


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Pasadena?











Street of beautiful violet vibrant jacaranda in bloom. Tenderness....


Street of beautiful violet vibrant jacaranda in bloom. Tenderness. Romantic style. Spring in South Africa. Pretoria.



www.istockphoto.com





Spring in Pretoria South Africa, lovely.


----------



## 420God (Apr 8, 2020)

Pic I took last night.


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Street of beautiful violet vibrant jacaranda in bloom. Tenderness....
> 
> 
> Street of beautiful violet vibrant jacaranda in bloom. Tenderness. Romantic style. Spring in South Africa. Pretoria.
> ...


Nailed it!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2020)

'Disco' tardigrade parties under microscope, wins international photo prize


This fluorescent-stained image is to dye for




www.livescience.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2020)

Pluto from the night side, a New Horizons image. Note atmosphere.


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Apr 10, 2020)

420God said:


> Pic I took last night.
> View attachment 4527250


Nice. It was cloudy in Larry Land for the full moon.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

Light pillars


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2020)

Peach tree finally bloomed


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2020)

Also got a cactus blooming

Aloe is blooming too

Humming birds are loving it


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 12, 2020)

*Blue dragon sea slug*


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2020)

This is late, but here are a few pics of planetary nebulae as taken by the Hubble. I think of them as Nature's Easter eggs. There are a few of them that are bright enough for binos, and they are favorite viewing objects of mine. They form when a solar-type star dies in a frenzy of helium-burning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is late, but here are a few pics of planetary nebulae as taken by the Hubble. I think of them as Nature's Easter eggs. There are a few of them that are bright enough for binos, and they are favorite viewing objects of mine. They form when a solar-type star dies in a frenzy of helium-burning.
> 
> View attachment 4536515
> 
> ...


Nice grabs, if my telescope was better I grab a pic of them myself. Thumbs up


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is late, but here are a few pics of planetary nebulae as taken by the Hubble. I think of them as Nature's Easter eggs. There are a few of them that are bright enough for binos, and they are favorite viewing objects of mine. They form when a solar-type star dies in a frenzy of helium-burning.
> 
> View attachment 4536515
> 
> ...




Fkn Amazing.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Nice use of shade. I have a tree like that here at work that folks gather under. Never had that many though.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

One of my friendly local Corvid 19


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> One of my friendly local Corvid 19
> 
> View attachment 4539821


Looks like a crowvid

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Looks like a crowvid
> 
> SH420


It’s a raven. I put some beef out for the local conspiracy each morning.
They were mistrustful at first, but after a month or two of “hey no one’s been poisoned yet” it’s


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

I’m not in the habit of posting vids here, but I’ve listened to 0:27 to 2:17 like a hundred times and I am still awestruck.
And I’ve seen that exact facial expression (2:04) before on someone I know and arguably love. It bespeaks the raw portent of the moment recognized by the principal.


----------



## lokie (Apr 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not in the habit of posting vids here, but I’ve listened to 0:27 to 2:17 like a hundred times and I am still awestruck.
> And I’ve seen that exact facial expression (2:04) before on someone I know and arguably love. It bespeaks the raw portent of the moment recognized by the principal.


I like it.



This is an expression I can identify with and wear more than I would like to admit.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2020)

Spring is here.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Put a sock on it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (May 9, 2020)

Used 1966 Chevrolet Chevelle Malibu for Sale in Greene IA 50636 Coyote Classics


Coyote Classics , Greene, IA, 641-816-3145



coyoteclassics.com







drool


----------



## Grandpapy (May 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Used 1966 Chevrolet Chevelle Malibu for Sale in Greene IA 50636 Coyote Classics
> 
> 
> Coyote Classics , Greene, IA, 641-816-3145
> ...


In order for me to justify selling mine in '81 for $850 this car is a piece of chit, not an SS, Oil pan not included, Bondo in right rear quarter panel.

It's a piece of chit! Yea, that's the ticket.






As I drool.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)

Good example of the Coriolis effect in a well defined low pressure system:








GOES-West CONUS - GeoColor - NOAA / NESDIS / STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2020)

“A single celled diatom algae.”


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2020)

Combine a modern digital camera with a moving propeller and things get weird. It’s a consequence of the imaging chip taking a scan at a similar angular speed as the propeller blades.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Combine a modern digital camera with a moving propeller and things get weird. It’s a consequence of the imaging chip taking a scan at a similar angular speed as the propeller blades.
> 
> View attachment 4563549
> 
> ...


Rolling shutter effect, never heard of it before


----------



## lokie (May 13, 2020)

“A centipede protecting her babies.”








Creepy: A newly discovered family of legless amphibians consisting of a worm-like mother and her eggs







Scorpion Mama + Babies


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> “A centipede protecting her babies.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy jebus that first one gave me a start. ~shudder~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Holy jebus that first one gave me a start. ~shudder~


Agreed, it's an Alien & flame is required.

LOTS of flames !


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Agreed, it's an Alien & flame is required.
> 
> LOTS of flames !
> 
> View attachment 4564510


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2020)

Some red lighting would be the perfect touch.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4569521
> Some red lighting would be the perfect touch.


Man that would be a great venue for office hours. “Tell me again that you’re contesting your grade ...”


----------



## SheeshM (May 18, 2020)




----------



## too larry (May 19, 2020)

Look what turned up. The kitchen counter at the river house. (we found a cleaning lady)


----------



## SheeshM (May 22, 2020)

Lonestar Quilt.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2020)

I took this photo moments ago. The three inner planets are shown along with a very young moon. Venus is the bright one. It’s showing a plain crescent in my 10x binos.
From the bottom up: Earth, Moon, Venus and (at top of frame) Mercury.

The patch in the mid-upper left is a probable digital artifact.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I took this photo moments ago. The three inner planets are shown along with a very young moon. Venus is the bright one. It’s showing a plain crescent in my 10x binos.
> From the bottom up: Earth, Moon, Venus and (at top of frame) Mercury.
> 
> The patch in the mid-upper left is a probable digital artifact.
> ...


Nice grab....

You know I have seen some cameras that take killer shots, if u wanted to upgrade..

Kudos


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice grab....
> 
> You know I have seen some cameras that take killer shots, if u wanted to upgrade..
> 
> Kudos


I have a nice digital SLR but the price for a long-enough lens is beyond my reach.
Even so I’d like to read your ideas.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have a nice digital SLR but the price for a long-enough lens is beyond my reach.
> Even so I’d like to read your ideas.


You could probably mount that on a tracking mount these days...little pricey but the last outside telescope festival people mounted slr cameras on them

I was just cleaning this yesterday and today


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2020)

Hey @cannabineer look up tracking camera mount astrophotography in google


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice grab....
> 
> You know I have seen some cameras that take killer shots, if u wanted to upgrade..
> 
> Kudos


I was hoping to see Ur anus...


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2020)

ANC said:


> I was hoping to see Ur anus...


It ain’t pretty


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2020)

SheeshM said:


> Lonestar Quilt.
> 
> View attachment 4573645View attachment 4573645


The quilting I see in the white area is simply superb. What machine do you use?


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It ain’t pretty


Beauty is in the brown eye of the beholder...


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2020)

SheeshM said:


> Lonestar Quilt.
> 
> View attachment 4573645View attachment 4573645


Did you piece and quilt that? It is beautiful


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It ain’t pretty


Naw it isn't , especially since I haven't taken a shower for the day. Eeek


----------



## SheeshM (May 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The quilting I see in the white area is simply superb. What machine do you use?


My girlfriend's quilt and she sent this one out to a woman with a long arm quilter. Too big to do freehand.


----------



## SheeshM (May 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Did you piece and quilt that? It is beautiful


My girlfriend does everything except quilt the queen and king sized ones. She sent this one to a woman with a long arm quilter and she did a beautiful job. My gf just started free hand quilting and has done two baby quilts this year but the big ones are so heavy and tough to manage with the machine in the photo. The long arm machines are big $$ and you need some space, from what I understand.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2020)

SheeshM said:


> My girlfriend does everything except quilt the queen and king sized ones. She sent this one to a woman with a long arm quilter and she did a beautiful job. My gf just started free hand quilting and has done two baby quilts this year but the big ones are so heavy and tough to manage with the machine in the photo. The long arm machines are big $$ and you need some space, from what I understand.


It was a lovely quilt and very well done. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

Summer is coming to the Mojave at last. This is a typical summer sunset.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Summer is coming to the Mojave at last. This is a typical summer sunset.
> 
> View attachment 4576106


Your rattlesnakes are awesome! 

No seriously, they are known for the potency of their venom. It is both hemo & neuro.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your rattlesnakes are awesome!
> 
> No seriously, they are known for the potency of their venom. It is both hemo & neuro.


Yup, I’ve been warned. This is peak season for baby Mohave Greens. So far I’m lucky; none sighted. Let’s keep it that way (knocks on particle board)


----------



## Kikismokes (May 25, 2020)

Beautiful downtown Chicago from our family trip last summer.


The park behind our house.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2020)

Kikismokes said:


> View attachment 4576144
> 
> Beautiful downtown Chicago from our family trip last summer.
> View attachment 4576146
> ...



That's my city. I'm gonna die here, and that's cool with me...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2020)

Happy Memorial Day...


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

Taken seconds after sundown - a quail chooses my fence as a stage for his mating call.


----------



## Kikismokes (May 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's my city. I'm gonna die here, and that's cool with me...


All of my family is from Chicago. My ex father-in-law lives in a beautiful building on Lakeshore Dr., it's definitely a great way to live. 

This is the view from their living room. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

Kikismokes said:


> All of my family is from Chicago. My ex father-in-law lives in a beautiful building on Lakeshore Dr., it's definitely a great way to live. View attachment 4576641
> 
> This is the view from their living room. Absolutely gorgeous!


Love the square moon


----------



## Kikismokes (May 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Love the square moon


Lol! Probably something reflecting off the window.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2020)

Hard frost 3 weeks ago did some damage but things are shaping up.

Poor Japanese red maple lost a lot of leaves.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4577214
> 
> Hard frost 3 weeks ago did some damage but things are shaping up.
> 
> Poor Japanese red maple lost a lot of leaves.


Lilac?


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Lilac?


Rhododendron, M in law has a bunch of them.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 27, 2020)

Fall in Australia, well if you can call it that here.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 27, 2020)

Oh and the duckies, can’t forget the duckies


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Rhododendron, M in law has a bunch of them.


When I worked for John B Ward Tree in PA, I used to spray an anti transpirant on Rhodies and other specimen plants in very late fall that protected plants from (mostly) wind in winter and late frosts...it lasted about three months...the product degrades on its own. For a few plants there's a product called Wilt-Pruf. Check it out. Works on needled evergreens too. I think for gems like your in-law`s Rhodie its worth the effort.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2020)

Venus is dropping out of the evening sky like a startled prairie dog bolting for its hole.

It is at inferior conjunction (between sun and earth) June 02.

Im gonna try to see what is the last day I can see it at dusk.

A few days later it will rocket into the morning sky.





Because it has a thick atmosphere, the thin crescent spans more than 180 degrees of arc.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Venus is dropping out of the evening sky like a startled prairie dog bolting for its hole.
> 
> It is at inferior conjunction (between sun and earth) June 02.
> 
> ...


Tonight’s report: acquired Venus in the ten-bys 7 degrees above my horizon, and with my lousy unaided eyes about 2 degrees above “bony knee mountain”.
Mercury is at an especially fine eastern elongation, and I see it in the late dusk.

The moon is a fat crescent less than two degrees N and E of Praesepe (M44 or the Beehive, a very fine open cluster in the middle of Cancer). It’s hotter than a teenager’s night thoughts, but the sky is clear and lovely.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Venus is dropping out of the evening sky like a startled prairie dog bolting for its hole.
> 
> It is at inferior conjunction (between sun and earth) June 02.
> 
> ...


Yep Venus is just a crazy bitch with a lot of gas.

The pictures that the Russians took bring a lot of light to that planet.

It's amazing when you look at they're patterns they are so geometric.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Yep Venus is just a crazy bitch with a lot of gas.
> 
> The pictures that the Russians took bring a lot of light to that planet.
> 
> It's amazing when you look at they're patterns they are so geometric.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4578597


Yep, and also fractalish to....more mysteries of mathematics and science


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

An unusual and informative hypernova. It’s a great time to be an astronomer.









A Strange, Unnaturally Bright Object --May Be the Birth of a Black Hole or Neutron Star


In January of 2019, astronomers at the W. M. Keck Observatory on Maunakea, Hawaii and the University of Hawaii Institute for Astronomy’s ATLAS twin telescopes, reported evidence of the exact moment a star collapsed to form a compact object, such as a black hole or neutron star. They dubbed the...




www.google.com


----------



## too larry (May 28, 2020)

SheeshM said:


> My girlfriend does everything except quilt the queen and king sized ones. She sent this one to a woman with a long arm quilter and she did a beautiful job. My gf just started free hand quilting and has done two baby quilts this year but the big ones are so heavy and tough to manage with the machine in the photo. The long arm machines are big $$ and you need some space, from what I understand.


In Mamma's house the quilting rack always stayed in the living room. If she had company, it could be lifted up so you could walk under it. They still did it all by hand back then. You had to roll the quilt up so you could reach the part you were working on.

Before the lockdown, I had a group of quilters meet here at my work every week. They do mostly small stuff to give away to old folks homes. (they get free rent, so can't sell anything they make here, as per our agreement)


----------



## too larry (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Venus is dropping out of the evening sky like a startled prairie dog bolting for its hole.
> 
> It is at inferior conjunction (between sun and earth) June 02.
> 
> ...


I miss her already. And since I don't do predawn, odds of me seeing her anytime soon is slim. But then my sense of time must be off. It seemed like almost two weeks the moon was missing from my midnight rambles over this last new moon period.


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2020)

*Waitomo Glowworm Caves in New Zealand*
It’s far less romantic to call them _Arachnocampa luminosa_ or fungus gnats, so let’s go with the common name: New Zealand glowworms. It’s those luminescent insects that make the ceiling of the Waitomo Glowworm Caves shine like a starry night sky. Some scientists suggest that illusion of a night sky is precisely what might draw a mayfly or mosquito to soar up and fly into the snare of a waiting glowworm. Feeding on other insects is how the larva of this species survives long enough to mature into an adult gnat whose sole purpose is to find a mate. The adult doesn’t even eat during the few days it lives.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> *Waitomo Glowworm Caves in New Zealand*
> It’s far less romantic to call them _Arachnocampa luminosa_ or fungus gnats, so let’s go with the common name: New Zealand glowworms. It’s those luminescent insects that make the ceiling of the Waitomo Glowworm Caves shine like a starry night sky. Some scientists suggest that illusion of a night sky is precisely what might draw a mayfly or mosquito to soar up and fly into the snare of a waiting glowworm. Feeding on other insects is how the larva of this species survives long enough to mature into an adult gnat whose sole purpose is to find a mate. The adult doesn’t even eat during the few days it lives.


They did a segment on those on BBC’s Planet Earth series. Scenes of predation narrated with Sir Richard’s inimitable genteel wheeze.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

Today’s planet report: 
Venus was five degrees above “bony knee mountain” before I could see it in the 10x70s.
Even at 10x it was a bright little tilted smile, but considerably fainter than at full elongation. I could just barely catch it with my unaided eyes for a one-minute interval before it faded in the thousand-mile-thick atmosphere on the horizon. I was helped by a notch in the ridgeline north of the mountain. There were subtle crepuscular rays.

Mercury is high and easy; it is still a coupla degrees above the horizon now. It reaches max elongation ( apparent distance from the sun) on June 04.

It’s almost cool enough to open the house to the rapidly-cooling desert breeze.

Some crepuscular rays. They are made by distant terrain (mountains or thunderstorms) combing the tangent sunlight.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2020)

I doubt I’ll see Venus this evening. Even so, nature served up a consolation prize. There’s a 30mph wind sculpting the high overcast.

The rise in the skyline at center( under the brightest cloud) is “bony knee mountain”. I think this is the Piute range.



Then there was that magical minute when the clouds were lit from below. Note some nice crepuscular ray action.



Thirty seconds after I took this detail shot, this marvelous terrain of pillows went dark.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2020)

And in the last instant, a one-degree gap opened between land and cloud. The bright little tilted smile was plain in the binos but doesn’t show in this photo of the notch to the right of bony knee mountain.
It set at 8:21 local in the second (right) notch.

~edit~ I mean the notch that is in the center, next to that symmetrical little peak.


----------



## SFnone (May 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I doubt I’ll see Venus this evening. Even so, nature served up a consolation prize. There’s a 30mph wind sculpting the high overcast.
> 
> The rise in the skyline at center( under the brightest cloud) is “bony knee mountain”. I think this is the Piute range.
> 
> ...


great picture... I've tried to capture sunsets with digital lots of times and never get it... any secrets?


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2020)

SFnone said:


> great picture... I've tried to capture sunsets with digital lots of times and never get it... any secrets?


iPhone 10 camera. Great light capture but an intractable tendency not to focus on infinity. That’s why no white dot, dang.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2020)

Took this yesterday...doesn't do it justice but still beautiful.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Took this yesterday...doesn't do it justice but still beautiful.
> View attachment 4580610


I like that mother-of-pearl effect


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like that mother-of-pearl effect


Yeah it was cool.


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it was cool.


Iridescent cumulonimbus anvil.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Iridescent cumulonimbus anvil.


I think (not certain) that that might be a cap cloud or pileus. They form sometimes over very strong updrafts, like severe storms or volcanic ash columns. Or here


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think (not certain) that that might be a cap cloud or pileus. They form sometimes over very strong updrafts, like severe storms or volcanic ash columns. Or here
> 
> View attachment 4580845


Hard to tell with the other clouds in the way.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

Iridescent pileus image search. Pileus clouds form quickly, which makes very small droplets of uniform size equal to the wavelength of the colors you see. It’s a diffraction phenomenon as in mother-of- pearl or hummingbird feathers.



Not a pileus but wow







The mountain is Thamserku in Nepal, 6608m


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2020)

Lenticular-ish.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

I thought today would be bad, solid high overcast all afternoon. But there was another miracle at sundown, and I spied the tilted smile of mighty Aphrodite. It set at 8:14.

Were Venus not in a retrograde gallop, it should have set three minutes later.


----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2020)

No Venus yesterday. There was a lot of cirrus overcast. It’s still there today, so I think that’s the last I saw of it for this appearance.

I did catch glimpses of Mercury through gaps in the clouds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2020)

We should be more like labs.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

No Venus tonight in my coffee
No Venus tonight in my tea



But this


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

Venus is just past inferior conjunction. 8 years ago it transited the sun. Venus runs on an eight-year cycle when it almost returns to its point in the past, so this passage of the planet was very close to the sun.
They’re northeast of the Hayden’s, the bowlegged V that denotes the face of the Bull.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2020)

Robin nest in a cannabis plant pretty (not my pic)


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Robin nest in a cannabis plant pretty (not my pic)
> View attachment 4586775


Miles Davis gets it


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

Of that album, this one is my favorite. I imagine one of those trains with the highly-glazed observation cars traversing the prairie.






~edit~ The guy across from my bench in grad school declared that Kind of Blue was his desert island album. (If you were stuck on a desert island with just one record or cd, what would it be?)

This is mine.






Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (Rite of Spring) & Symphony of Psalms by Daniel Barenboim on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


Check out Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (Rite of Spring) & Symphony of Psalms by Daniel Barenboim on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



www.amazon.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Of that album, this one is my favorite. I imagine one of those trains with the highly-glazed observation cars traversing the prairie.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Thanks for that.

The closing scene is the Pontchartrain causeway, which I crossed on a Harley in ‘03.
Good memory despite the thunderstorm.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> The closing scene is the Pontchartrain causeway, which I crossed on a Harley in ‘03.
> Good memory despite the thunderstorm.


Been there, on the way to and from a Pink Floyd concert at the Superdome.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 6, 2020)

*Decorator Crab*


----------



## lokie (Jun 6, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> *Decorator Crab*
> 
> View attachment 4587500


Eggcellent my man.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2020)

_Source: Reddit

*Little girl walking with penguins- the zoo director let the penguins walk through the city in order to attract people to the zoo in Edinburgh, Scotland. (1950)*_




How do you get people to visit your zoo? By letting the animals roam throughout the city, of course. According to Lynda Burrill, the Animal registrar and former bird keeper for the zoo, the penguin escape wasn’t exactly meant to boost business, but once the tuxedoed birds started waddling through the Edinburgh streets the zoo didn’t exactly go out of their way to stop them.

The penguins actually received a police escort through the city to make sure that the birds were minding their business and that the locals weren’t feeding them too much fried food. What a day for these peculiar birds.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> _Source: Reddit
> 
> *Little girl walking with penguins- the zoo director let the penguins walk through the city in order to attract people to the zoo in Edinburgh, Scotland. (1950)*_
> 
> ...


Something tells me that would backfire on Lion Country Safari


----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2020)

I had not seen this view.

*A bird’s eye view of the magnificent Niagara Falls.*







_Source: Reddit_




The majestic beauty of Niagra Falls is something that can’t be denied. The Falls straddle the American-Canadian border, and the State Park offers so much more than just that classic new of the majestic falls. While you can’t go over the cliffs on a barrel anymore, you can go hiking throughout its miles of hiking trails.

Aside from just being straight up gorgeous, the Falls provide the country with hydroelectric power. The flow from the Falls moves at an astounding rate at 2,400 cubic meters per second and it peaks in early summer. So if you’re traveling to upstate New York in June or July you’ll see the Falls at the peak of their power.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


>


Some crazy ones!


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 17, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> *Decorator Crab*
> 
> View attachment 4587500


I see your Decorator Crab and present to you the Pom Pom Crab. I used to have one of these in my reef tank and they are the coolest little crabs. They carry around one little anemone in each claw and use them to collect food and to wave at predators as a defense mechanism.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271711138913402890


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


That made my eyes a little blurry...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


That little guy is absolutely adorable.
+


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> That made my eyes a little blurry...





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That little guy is absolutely adorable.
> +


whenever I see adorable videos like that it makes me think I want one... then I see videos like this.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> whenever I see adorable videos like that it makes me think I want one... then I see videos like this.


Somebody send help and tacos...
LMFAO

SH420


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> whenever I see adorable videos like that it makes me think I want one... then I see videos like this.


I wanted kids, 20 years ago, when my nieces and nephews were young. Then I saw the shit some of my sisters went through when they hit their teens and early twenties and I wasn't so interested in having kids anymore. My wife and I never had kids, and sometimes we regret that decision, but I think we both would've really struggled with raising children since we both have anxiety issues.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


pure sweetness, thanks


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


I love that you're a Billie fan! I wish her style translated better to the live stage.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)

Today I learned baby owls sleep face down 'cause their head is too heavy

I can die happy having seen this. 

.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today I learned baby owls sleep face down 'cause their head is too heavy
> 
> I can die happy having seen this.
> 
> View attachment 4602731.


I remember in the 70s Spencer Gifts was selling stickers much like this.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 22, 2020)

_Prof Vincent Gaffney, a leading archaeologist on the project, said: “This is an unprecedented find of major significance within the UK. Key researchers on Stonehenge and its landscape have been taken aback by the scale of the structure and the fact that it hadn’t been discovered until now so close to Stonehenge.” “I can’t emphasise enough the effort that would have gone in to digging such large shafts with tools of stone, wood and bone.” The shafts are vast, each more than 5 metres deep and 10 metres in diameter. Approximately 20 have been found and there may have been more than 30. _









Vast neolithic circle of deep shafts found near Stonehenge


Exclusive: prehistoric structure spanning 1.2 miles in diameter is masterpiece of engineering, say archaeologists




www.theguardian.com












A Massive, Late Neolithic Pit Structure associated with Durrington Walls Henge


A series of large, circular pits (up to 20m diameter and a depth of 5 metres) could have formed part of a circuit of large pits around Durrington Walls (near Stonehenge) and may have incorporated the recently discovered, Larkhill causewayed enclosure #DurringtonPits



intarch.ac.uk


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember in the 70s Spencer Gifts was selling stickers much like this.


I loved spencer!


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

The day before going on this recent jaunt I took this of my fave cactus flower.

I have owned this cactus for 30+ years. Started as part of a rock garden by the previous owner of my first house.
I dug up a chunk before the move. The chunk stayed out in the open, bare root all winter.
When it was planted I did not know if it would live and never expected it to flower.
In a few months it has doubled in size and has had 3 blooms. The blooms only last 3 days.

Upon return I find this flower has bloomed. The second time this season. The first time only one flower opened.








It was part of a bag of "Mixed Pollinator" tubers.

10 tubers were planted this one and one other have come up. The other has not bloomed yet.
The leaves look similar but I have no way to know if it is the same color or even if it is the same flower until it does bloom.

Any guess what it is. I like it. It is an unexpected pleasant surprise. Looks nothing like what I thought it would.
I hope it propagates quickly.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> The day before going on this recent jaunt I took this of my fave cactus flower.
> View attachment 4611778
> I have owned this cactus for 30+ years. Started as part of a rock garden by the previous owner of my first house.
> I dug up a chunk before the move. The chunk stayed out in the open, bare root all winter.
> ...


Looks like a columbine, those are not a tuber though.


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Looks like a columbine, those are not a tuber though.
> View attachment 4611820



*Aquilegia chrysantha, Golden Columbine*












Sure looks like these but I planted no seeds in that bed. Asked the wife about it too and she remembers the same as I do.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> *Aquilegia chrysantha, Golden Columbine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Birds.


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Birds.











How to Grow Spurred Columbine Flowers for Butterflies


Columbine flowers have a very unusual, gorgeous shape. Learn how to plant, grow and deadhead columbine flowers in your garden.




dengarden.com





Columbine flowers are most successful when they are grown in zones 4-8, and they are very inviting to butterflies and hummingbirds, as well as being resistant to rabbits and deer. You are likely to find them growing all over the United States but they are notorious for interbreeding, which often produces some pretty interesting flowers.

Yes. I'm planting flowers to attract hummingbirds. 

The honeysuckle is starting to bloom. I have about 35 ft of chain link fence to cover.






The Purple Hyacinth Bean will help too but it is not ready to bloom yet.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> How to Grow Spurred Columbine Flowers for Butterflies
> 
> 
> Columbine flowers have a very unusual, gorgeous shape. Learn how to plant, grow and deadhead columbine flowers in your garden.
> ...


I love the hummers, I have 3 feeders. Get some of these if you have a place for them. They will freeze out if it stays cold though. Bottle Brush is their favorite also, if it will grow where you are.








Flowering Maple


Get expert gardening tips on the Flowering Maple. How much sun, shade, water and care does it need? Read on to find out.




www.southernliving.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> *Aquilegia chrysantha, Golden Columbine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is let it fill out....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 2, 2020)

Mt Shasta and a dirty windshield.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4611894
> 
> Mt Shasta and a dirty windshield.


Passed it a few times on the dresser

If I remember, there’s a small but well-formed cinder cone called Black Butte right up against the freeway.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> *Aquilegia chrysantha, Golden Columbine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know the truth to it but I remeber hearing columbine will revert to white after generations.


----------



## lokie (Jul 2, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I dont know the truth to it but I remeber hearing columbine will revert to white after generations.


"they are notorious for interbreeding, which often produces some pretty interesting flowers."


As long as the birds and butterflies don't care I'll be ok with them.

These being yellow I'll need to get some other colors.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> "they are notorious for interbreeding, which often produces some pretty interesting flowers."
> View attachment 4612285
> 
> As long as the birds and butterflies don't care I'll be ok with them.
> ...


Damn. Im bummed now. Was hoping to have some seeds on my columbine and just went out to find this.


Something hase eaten all the seed pods. I suspect chipmunks. I swear they were there yesterday.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 2, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4612360


A very nice find. Thanks.

*Fairy Tale Tunnel of Love Found in Klevan Ukraine*
EARTH PORM








Written By: Zach Souza

This fairy tale tunnel tucked in between twisted trees surely *breathes the breath of romance, one you are sure to inhale graciously*.
Nestled in the enchanting forest of Ukraine near the town of Klevan, *this whimsical railroad was formed from years of plants and trees molding around the love train as it made its daily rounds transporting wood*, _needed for cupid’s arrows of course_, to the workshop nearby.





But when the locomotive isn’t making it’s three daily runs, the tracks have become know as a popular walk way for local and travelling lovers a like. *Which is why this whimsical way through the woods has been famously referred to as The Tunnel of Love.*






Couples clasped hand and hand, take this wonderful stroll, engulfed by leaves, branches and their undying love for each other. *Local legend has it that lovers who make it through the 2 mile tunnel together will be granted one wish, provided their intentions are sincere.*










*The tunnel is at it’s lushest moments during the spring and summer months when the tree’s foliage is at it’s fullest.* but the colorful changes of the fall and snowy winters also make for breathtaking sights as well.




















Fairy Tale Tunnel of Love Found in Klevan Ukraine


this whimsical way through the woods has been famously referred to as The Tunnel of Love.



earthporm.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

It puts me in mind of this


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

Something cool, a new angle on why biomolecules are of just one handedness.









Cosmic Rays May Explain Life’s Bias for Right-Handed DNA


Cosmic rays may have given right-handed genetic helixes an evolutionary edge at the beginning of life’s history.




www.quantamagazine.org


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)

The beach is awesome...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The beach is awesome...
> View attachment 4615189


nailed it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> nailed it


Toevid-19


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Toevid-19


Good masks, like good shoes, are a defining accessory.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2020)

view from our back deck the other night while waiting for the burgers to grill


storm rolling in up at the ridge

megunticook lake


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2020)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 4615444
> view from our back deck the other night while waiting for the burgers to grill
> 
> View attachment 4615447
> ...


Nice....


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Something cool, a new angle on why biomolecules are of just one handedness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digesting this.
A plant I worked at made peptides, some of the processes were done with deliberate timing of lunar cycles when production would allow. This timing resulted in a higher rate of production of the isomer they were trying to make. All this over my head I was just the safety guy trying to reduce exposures to the nasties. Its a right hander's world seems logical there is a left hander's world.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4611894
> 
> Mt Shasta and a dirty windshield.


A friend of mine lives in the hills near Shasta. Her old man worked in Forestry, and that brought him from Shasta to Bristol Florida. She worked with me a few years before he got transferred back home.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)

I can only carry so much guilt before I buckle under. Last week I came into work for three days and worked on the yards. (although I drew the line at scraping, sanding and painting) Everyone here takes over a hour for lunch, and it takes about 10 minutes to eat. So I walked down to the creek off the side yard. If I hadn't taken my little hiking rod and reel out of the car for fishing off the dock at the river house, I would have tried my luck. Instead I just had a safety meeting and listened to music.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)

The log to the left is the easy path to the creek. This was my first time getting into these woods since the hurricane.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Digesting this.
> A plant I worked at made peptides, some of the processes were done with deliberate timing of lunar cycles when production would allow. This timing resulted in a higher rate of production of the isomer they were trying to make. All this over my head I was just the safety guy trying to reduce exposures to the nasties. Its a right hander's world seems logical there is a left hander's world.


I have done chiral (handed molecules) work in grad school and at work. I must admit: I never heard of an effect from lunar or other planetary cycles.


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2020)

too larry said:


> I can only carry so much guilt before I buckle under. Last week I came into work for three days and worked on the yards. (although I drew the line at scraping, sanding and painting) Everyone here takes over a hour for lunch, and it takes about 10 minutes to eat. So I walked down to the creek off the side yard. If I hadn't taken my little hiking rod and reel out of the car for fishing off the dock at the river house, I would have tried my luck. Instead I just had a safety meeting and listened to music.
> 
> View attachment 4616515


Please tell us it was one of these.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> Please tell us it was one of these.


I have two. One a dock buster or some such my buddy gave me. It's a solid rod about 24". The other one is telescopic in nature. I've had the rod since my biking days (30 years ago), but the reel is only a couple three years old.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4617939


Is that Nessie?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Is that Nessie?


Potentially.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4618157


Ok “Tennessie” then


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4619088


poor thing looks tired already


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4619088


I like it!


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4619264



*Taste the 'bow *


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2020)

I saw Comet NEOWISE this morning at about 4:20 am. I could see it with my unaided eye. In the binos it was a bright, large object showing a fair amount of detail.
Best cometary apparition since Hale-Bopp in ‘98!


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

I tried to take a comet pic, but my phone camera won’t recognize something so faint.

I saw the comet rise at about 3:50 am. By 4:25 there was the first gray of morning twilight, and the comet washed out fast.

It should be an evening-sky target today or tomorrow. Considering the last quarter moon this am, I got a pretty good view of the cream-yellow dust tail.

A pic from Britain:


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 13, 2020)

Cellphone panorama from Cougar Creek looking across the Bow Valley, Canmore, Alberta where I lived.
Three Sisters, Miners Peak, The Saddle, Ha Ling Peak, Mount Rundle


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2020)

Noctilucent (Night shining) clouds


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2020)

Instant shade. Just wait 8-10 years, and it will be great. But until then, days like last week when I was walking thru, when it's 95F with 90% humidity, I will continue to have it to myself.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 14, 2020)

^^^ Comet Neowise arcing through the northern lights along the shores of Lake Michigan. 

Credit to my friend Aaron.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> ^^^ Comet Neowise arcing through the northern lights along the shores of Lake Michigan.
> 
> Credit to my friend Aaron.


Excellent photo. The crepuscular rays add a nice touch.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Excellent photo. The crepuscular rays add a nice touch.


I'm guessing he sat out there for awhile to get that shot.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm guessing he sat out there for awhile to get that shot.


I’ll wager it’s a composite. The comet only photographs that well against darkness. The combined effect mimics the way it looks in my binos.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm guessing he sat out there for awhile to get that shot.


Nice grab overall....


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2020)

Kekova Island
Island in Turkey


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2020)

Venus Fly Trap, First Bloom. There are 6 more buds ready behind this flower and more that look like they are still forming.
Bluebirds moved into the house the day after I put it up.



This is a very hardy plant. Squirrels have knocked it off the ledge 3 days in a row. It actually bloomed while it was laying on the ground after having fallen out of the pot.

When the traps turn black they can be "Plucked". The rhizome of the fresh "plucked" trap stem can be cloned.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

Got any Salmon?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2020)

Sky report ...
The comet is now visible at dawn and dusk. It seemed smaller this am, but that could have had to to with me being half asleep at 4am. This evening it made a fine showing, even though fires in the San Joaquin Valley pumped a fair bit of haze into that part of the sky.

It is now high enough that it sets after the last bit of twilight fades. I could see it plainly with my mediocre eyes as a streak of light maybe five degrees long. In my 10x binos it looked good, and in the 20x90s it had a well-defined bright nucleus. Coma and tail have a yellowish cast, a bit like cold butter or pancake batter.

I saw an excellent overhead pass of the Space Station while comet-watching.

There is another binocular comet on the Virgo-Leo border, Comet Lemmon. It flirted with naked-eye visibility two weeks ago but was poorly placed for Northern Hemisphere stargazers. Tonight it was well-placed and at a listed magnitude of 7.7. It was plain in the 20x optics, and once I knew where to look I reliably picked it up in the smaller pair. It is the classic faint fuzzy smudge of dark gray on black.

Were the big comet not in the sky now, Comet Lemmon would be getting more Internet love. There are year-plus periods with only faint comets that need a telescope to see, and the last few months have been target-rich.

Here is where the comet was yesterday. The Big Dipper is a good guide constellation. It points almost perfectly at the part of the horizon above which to look for the comet. With the new moon, the next day or two should be “best viewing”. The comet will begin to fade soon, as perihelion happened July 03. Closest approach to Earth will be July 22, after which it’ll likely fade fast.



Here’s a pic of Comet Lemmon. The green color is oxygen-III emission.



Jupiter was at opposition yesterday. Fainter yellower Saturn reaches opposition July 20.
The two giant planets are at their brightest at opposition, and like the full moon rise at dusk and set at dawn.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2020)

Jupiter and Saturn will have a “great conjunction” close approach around December 21 of this year. They do this about every 20 years. They will pass very close to each other, less than a tenth of a degree. Here is a screenshot I found of someone using SkySafari to simulate the eyepiece view. Note Galilean satellites.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have done chiral (handed molecules) work in grad school and at work. I must admit: I never heard of an effect from lunar or other planetary cycles.


Perhaps I was the victim of an inside joke but there were 2 processes that had allowences for extended holds before the final coupling. There were dozens of other similar processes ran at the facility that didn't have this allowance. My concerns were mainly solvent exposures and exposures to the powdered intermediates.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> View attachment 4627878


Polarizing filter?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Polarizing filter?


Method seven filter, im not knowledgeable enough to say exactly what the lense is doing but color correction in hps, they method seven, have these clasp ones for phones tablets and 50mm filters for cameralenses


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Method seven filter, im not knowledge enough to say exactly what the lense is doing but color correction in hps, they method, seven have these clasp ones for phones tablets and 50mm filters for cameralenses


"Made to our specifications by Carl Zeiss Optics" That explains a lot.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 18, 2020)

The Caterpillar Of A Saturniidae Butterfly.
Beautiful Nature.


----------



## injinji (Jul 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sky report ...
> The comet is now visible at dawn and dusk. It seemed smaller this am, but that could have had to to with me being half asleep at 4am. This evening it made a fine showing, even though fires in the San Joaquin Valley pumped a fair bit of haze into that part of the sky.
> 
> It is now high enough that it sets after the last bit of twilight fades. I could see it plainly with my mediocre eyes as a streak of light maybe five degrees long. In my 10x binos it looked good, and in the 20x90s it had a well-defined bright nucleus. Coma and tail have a yellowish cast, a bit like cold butter or pancake batter.
> ...


Last night was the first in a while with clear skies. Sans lumière, the stars were great.


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2020)

This Gorgeous Beauty has skills.








Just on this gif alone I would move *MOUNTAINS *to get to know this chick better.





I can't sing for shit however I would surely serenade her!






She reminds me of a chick I dated once who passed away several years ago.
A wonderful woman, I still think of her often.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2020)

ANC said:


>


All hat, no cattle?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Actually I think he's a beautiful human being, very prestigious in my eyes....

Love the color, sliver possibly, the dagger really stands out.....nice shot


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 21, 2020)

*Birch Bark Cherry.
Beautiful Nature*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2020)

Just watched Saving Private Ryan again, the greatest war movie imo. I watch it every year or two when I really want to cry my eyes out. The movie is great in every respect, but I especially love the music composed and conducted by John Williams (Star Wars, Superman, Raiders of the Lost Arc, E.T., etc.). While the entire soundtrack is amazing, this tune in particular, which is interspersed throughout the flick, gets me -








"Tell me I've led a good life. Tell me I'm a good man..."


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Just watched Saving Private Ryan again, the greatest war movie imo. I watch it every year or two when I really want to cry my eyes out. The movie is great in every respect, but I especially love the music composed and conducted by John Williams (Star Wars, Superman, Raiders of the Lost Arc, E.T., etc.). While the entire soundtrack is amazing, this tune in particular, which is interspersed throughout the flick, gets me -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grandfather was one of those guys, walked along with tanks. That movie really gets me too.


If you live in Germany and wear your mask you can go to the beach in Spain and gaze out over the south of France...


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4633189


Oh we painted a camaro a very similar color! Black base, light silver metallic (heavier in areas we wanted to make "pop") and then a candy red. It had little skulls and the words "See Ya" on the back wing. Only could make all that out when the light hit it just right. Wonder if he still has that car?


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh we painted a camaro a very similar color! Black base, light silver metallic (heavier in areas we wanted to make "pop") and then a candy red. It had little skulls and the words "See Ya" on the back wing. Only could make all that out when the light hit it just right. Wonder if he still has that car?


Candy red is one of my fave car colours


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Candy red is one of my fave car colours


Any candy is sexy as hell!


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Any candy is sexy as hell!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2020)

lokie said:


>


NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2020)

Comet update



Yesterday Comet @Neomod made its closest approach to Earth. From my desert vantage it seems to be a bit past peak brightness. But it is below the bowl of the Big Dipper, and a nice naked-eye streak once the sky is dark enough.
Dust tail is maybe ten degrees long, but wider and less distinct in binoculars. Yesterday the coma looked green in my 10x pair.

I expect the comet to fade rapidly now, as it is moving away from sun and earth.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4633291


I really like that car


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4633189


But this one is over the top.
Supercharged 5.0 I hope. Can't imagine 7-800 H/P in something like that (but I'd Love to).


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4634626


@neosapien finally got you nudes bud......will send mine shortly......


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4635098View attachment 4635099View attachment 4635100


To flashy! I like sleepers.










I will have one.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4634991


Used to rebuild those...ground up, parts up...pre 64


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4635462
> 
> View attachment 4635465


Ever make jelly with those?


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever make jelly with those?



Jump up jelly?



*Johnny Jump-Up Jam* (adapted from The 3 Foragers)
_makes roughly eight 4 oz. jars_ 









johnny jump-up jam - Brooklyn Supper


Things have been a bit quieter here than I’d like, but to make up for it, I made you some jam. And not just any jam, flower jam. Fragrant, light, and somehow exactly what you might imagine it was like to eat flowers. But first, a note on the quiet. Things have been a bit […]




brooklynsupper.com


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever make jelly with those?


Momma has made Fireweed honey many times but I've not used those - they are in the window boxes at the shop & nobody else has the sense to even water them.

I'm kind of a gardener ya know.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4636013
> Jump up jelly?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's pretty good and well pretty.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Momma has made Fireweed honey many times but I've not used those - they are in the window boxes at the shop & nobody else has the sense to even water them.
> 
> I'm kind of a gardener ya know.


Should try some. I get a lot of them in the spring and the jelly never lasts.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## spliffendz (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4637087


In my opinion that sort of car audio is the precise antithesis of beautiful. I hate getting soundraped by my fellow drivers.

Stop posting ruined cars; just stop.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

While I’m not in the habit of posting vids here, this one is special to me.
Every few years while I was a kid and teen, our family would spend a few summer weeks in Vienna every four years or so.
The city’s great cathedral (der Stefansdom) has a great bell (die Pummerin; “the Thumper”) and I never heard it live. Sorta wish I did.

At least the modern Net allows me to get an idea. I do love the sound of Europe’s church bells. Grandmother lived catercorner from a church, and there was a sequence of two bells that made for an authoritative 7:45am alarm.

Here’s Thumper. I can only imagine how much richer the sound is when heard directly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> While I’m not in the habit of posting vids here, this one is special to me.
> Every few years while I was a kid and teen, our family would spend a few summer weeks in Vienna every four years or so.
> The city’s great cathedral (der Stefansdom) has a great bell (die Pummerin; “the Thumper”) and I never heard it live. Sorta wish I did.
> 
> ...


Bet that moves your bones!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Bet that moves your bones!


I bet it does.

FWIW I heard some dazzling performances (free to the public!) on the great organ of that cathedral.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2020)

Morning has broken.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4638214


She'd make a great Pennywise


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4636068


Modern road bikes look like a pooping dog.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4636013
> Jump up jelly?
> 
> 
> ...




These, and more, were started back in April in the veg tent.

I never knew they were edible.

I know now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4639573
> 
> These, and more, were started back in April in the veg tent.
> 
> ...


Awesome! You made some! I need to take a pic next time I make it...add a few petals in there and that's how we make it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2020)

Shameless alma mater plug:


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2020)

I got a gazing ball for the hummingbird garden.

I hope to get to see this.


I got a red one. As red is supposed to attract them better than other colors.


Every time I look at it there is a different reflection. 
The clouds are also reflected so light and shadows can make any scene different from one min to the next.

I would have posted the first pic but it looks more like a "Fun House Mirror" reflection.








Not my pic


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## B_the_s (Aug 3, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4635303


wazzat? looks cool!


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 4, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> wazzat? looks cool!


A subwoofer box without the lid


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 4, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> A subwoofer box without the lid


Ahh, cue sticks.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 7, 2020)

Last night.






Tonight.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice grabs, love the rainbow....


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

On the night of August 6 the comet slid past the bright globular cluster M53 in Coma Berenices.
Note the fainter globular NGC 5053 bottom left.


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 10, 2020)

Two levels...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)

This morning, moon by Venus. Phone camera does not like focusing to infinity.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2020)

*Rice terraces strung with lights in Wajima, Japan*
This nightly display in the community of Wajima, Japan, has its roots in tragedy. In March 2007, the region was hit by a powerful earthquake that injured more than 300 people and caused one death. As a memorial, people here placed candles around their rice fields. The candles were later replaced with solar lanterns—and the tradition continues today. Terraced rice fields are a common sight on the hillsides of this region. This particular field is in Shiroyone Senmaida, where the terraces slope down toward the Sea of Japan.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2020)

I had one as a teenager that started out like that.
He hit 35ish lbs & outta control at around a year old.

A Female probably would have worked out better.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Merci Mode -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658677
> ...


that looks like being made to live inside a migraine


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4658677
> 
> View attachment 4658678


don't be on a hit of acid or shrooms with that coloring.....sheesh.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> that looks like being made to live inside a migraine


I like it, wonder if it will fluoresce with a black light...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I like it, wonder if it will fluoresce with a black light...


Add a few posters and sex toys and bam, “I live in the back of Spencer Gifts”


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Add a few posters and sex toys and bam, “I live in the back of Spencer Gifts”


I miss that store...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

Hurricane Genevieve........from space


if your on twitter



https://twitter.com/Space_Station


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4660595


Dating back to the 14th century, daisugi allowed for the cultivation of Kitayama cedar, a species of tree known for growing exceptionally straight and lacking knots, in a time when high demand and lack of straight land for planting enough trees made growing Kitayama cedars impossible. Similar to the famous art of bonsai, daisugi basically involved heavily pruning a so-called “mother cedar tree” so that only the straightest shoots are allowed to grow. Careful hand-pruning is conducted every couple years, leaving only the top boughs and ensuring that the shoots remain knot free. After about 20 years, the now massive shoots can either be harvested as exceptional Kitayama lumber, or replanted to repopulate forests.

Those have to be huge cloners...


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2020)

Tomato Hornworm.


Pic 3 days old.


This fella moved when I was reaching for a tomato. Surprised me. Made me jump.






Most likely a pupa by now.

from the web


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

First time I've enjoyed this view in 22 months. (I'll try to get on down to the mouth in the next couple of weeks and get a picture so I can do a before and after. It's only 100 yards. Shouldn't take but an hour or two)


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

I chased this guy around for over an hour when I was mowing and trimming last week. Felt sorry that his bread and butter was my weeds.



The same with these two. Several times I had to wait for them to fly so I could mow.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4662570


Thank you for sharing.



*6. Picnic by the Metal Flower / Floralis Genérica*
Another tourist spot that locals flock to see is a robot sculpture. This Metal Flower opens and closes with the sun. Often it is broken, but it doesn’t stop locals from going and hanging out in the grass with some food and drink.














@Milovan1 , Many of your postings here are on target as the topic states, Beautiful.

Posting a bit of background information, if it can be found, is beneficial when available and builds confidence with your audience.












*1. Artisan Markets*
One of the best things to do in Buenos Aires are all the artists’ markets! Every Sunday in a variety of places around the city are street markets dedicated to artists.

You can find some lovely and creative items plus people watch and enjoy the sun as you walk around. Some of the markets are in some classic traditional parts of the city such as Recoleta and San Telmo.

If you are interested in leather products, you can find some good quality leather products for a cheaper price than what you would get in North America or Europe. Of course there are artists who make jewelry or household items.
















12 Things to Do in Buenos Aires : Told by a local | Travel to Recovery


The best things to do in Buenos Aires told by a local who lives there with some insider tips to have the best time during your Buenos Aires trip.




traveltorecovery.com






When traveling , going to the local markets during busy shopping hours is always a good way to find entertainment.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 23, 2020)

Vestal and arrow peaks Weminuche Wilderness


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Bengali Sea Cave...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2020)

Can you believe these mountain goats? I mean they are goats for God’s sakes.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can you believe these mountain goats? I mean they are goats for God’s sakes.View attachment 4664042View attachment 4664043View attachment 4664044View attachment 4664045


It’s whut they goat to do


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can you believe these mountain goats? I mean they are goats for God’s sakes.View attachment 4664042View attachment 4664043View attachment 4664044View attachment 4664045


Try hunting them sometime if you really wanna know what an empty tank of gas feels like. ; )

Check out these Ibex on a Damn dam.


----------



## Craigson (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try hunting them sometime if you really wanna know what an empty tank of gas feels like. ; )
> 
> Check out these Ibex on a Damn dam.
> 
> View attachment 4664341


They risk their lives to climb these dams in order to lick the vital nutrients (like sodium and minerals) that the dam walls offer. Apparently, it's the only way for them to get these nutrients, so they'd die if they didn't, anyway. What a life...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> They risk their lives to climb these dams in order to lick the vital nutrients (like sodium and minerals) that the dam walls offer. Apparently, it's the only way for them to get these nutrients, so they'd die if they didn't, anyway. What a life...


Dam if you do ...


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> They risk their lives to climb these dams in order to lick the vital nutrients (like sodium and minerals) that the dam walls offer. Apparently, it's the only way for them to get these nutrients, so they'd die if they didn't, anyway. What a life...



Damn.
















How did tey get minerals before the dam was built?


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they licked the local rocks/stones before the dams were built. 
They like to climb so now the dams are their go to spot?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure. It's the water seeping through the walls that deposit these minerals, so I assume there were other spots at which to lick such rocks before the dam was built...


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Rainbow Fluorite


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Rainbow Fluorite
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664601


One of my favorite childhood memories is of visiting the Smithsonian Museum of Natural History, something our family did several times a year. 
It had a simply breathtaking gallery of gems and minerals. It had some fluorites that I remember, both cut and uncut.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Aug 25, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> View attachment 4634626


Blue balls are hard to deal with


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Blue balls are hard to deal with


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Rainbow Fluorite
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664601


This reminds of the tie-dyed wasp nest.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> This reminds of the tie-dyed wasp nest.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> This reminds of the tie-dyed wasp nest.


Never seen a Pride nest before.

Some pictures from the fish camp up the road.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4665257View attachment 4665256View attachment 4665255View attachment 4665254View attachment 4665253


Are redfish good to eat?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2020)

Beautiful pictures & fish.
Thank you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are redfish good to eat?


Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes.!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes.!


Isn’t blackened redfish an ambassador recipe for Cajun cooking? Bet Mama GWN cooks up a mean one


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are redfish good to eat?


yes very good......

blacken redfish....yum


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4665257View attachment 4665256View attachment 4665255View attachment 4665254View attachment 4665253


aweome pics, love the redfish ones....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

The El-Dorado Topaz is currently the largest cut gem in the world. It weighs 31000 carats (6.2 kg or 13.7 pounds). It was cut from a 37-kg topaz crystal. It resides in the Programa Royal Collections Group in Madrid.







The American Golden Topaz is on display at the Smithsonian.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The El-Dorado Topaz is currently the largest cut gem in the world. It weighs 31000 carats (6.2 kg or 13.7 pounds). It was cut from a 37-kg topaz crystal. It resides in the Programa Royal Collections Group in Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of carob seeds!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

meet tokio myers

nice blend of piano and djing....for your listening pleasure


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

Oh shit sunburned


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> meet tokio myers
> 
> nice blend of piano and djing....for your listening pleasure


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


i'll raise you...an


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> i'll raise you...an
> 
> View attachment 4665664


I’ll see you and


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll see you and


yep gonna need a good portion of that when I get home.......ugh..

how bout a with a little latin flair


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yep gonna need a good portion of that when I get home.......ugh..
> 
> how bout a with a little latin flair
> View attachment 4665674


love the pure Diesel snort of the bulldozers


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> love the pure Diesel snort of the bulldozers


nothing like air pollution from a diesel snort of a bulldozer.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> nothing like air pollution from a diesel snort of a bulldozer.....


I thought that in that short film, the use of that clattering Diesel grunt to signify aggression was sound-engineering brilliance.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I thought that in that short film, the use of that clattering Diesel grunt to signify aggression was sound-engineering brilliance.


the early movies of star wars were like that.....like the tension wire on the telephone pole.....sounds like laser shooting....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> the early movies of star wars were like that.....like the tension wire on the telephone pole.....sounds like laser shooting....


pyoong!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> pyoong!


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tokyo Japan


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Tokyo Japan
> 
> View attachment 4665712


I never really "got" city lighting as magical, idk why.

This is my idea of Beautiful.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I never really "got" city lighting as magical, idk why.
> 
> This is my idea of Beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4665715


mine too.......

prolly why I live out in the country here......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I never really "got" city lighting as magical, idk why.
> 
> This is my idea of Beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4665715


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Tokyo Japan
> 
> View attachment 4665712


An exciting place.

Some party districts only close for 1 hour to clean up.







And the trains run on a tight schedule.
When riding you better know what time it is. When the trains stop in the early am for daily cleaning and maintenance,
all passengers must exit the train. If you are not where you want to be getting alternate transportation may be difficult to find.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


That could be me - just add Rifle, Pack & prodigious perspiration.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That could be me - just add Rifle, Pack & prodigious perspiration.


Ok “do not subtract tits” hmmm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ok “do not subtract tits” hmmm


And Julie Andrews didn't have little tits either. Girl was nude on screen almost as often as she was clothed. 



https://i.pinimg.com/474x/7f/e3/b1/7fe3b1e150272a5a5335eaa5e90d5dcc.jpg


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> And Julie Andrews didn't have little tits either. Girl was nude on screen almost as often as she was clothed.
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.pinimg.com/474x/7f/e3/b1/7fe3b1e150272a5a5335eaa5e90d5dcc.jpg


I had never seen them before your pic, I suppose thanks is in order


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I had never seen them before your pic, I suppose thanks is in order


Didn’t Blake Edwards famously put them on display? Haven’t seen the movie but am remembering something really useless.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I had never seen them before your pic, I suppose thanks is in order


I guess you didn't see her in S.O.B? I think she was like 48 and doing topless.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Didn’t Blake Edwards famously put them on display? Haven’t seen the movie but am remembering something really useless.


perfect timing!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2020)

Nope, never saw that movie
edit: 1981, I was too busy finishing my thesis and then moving across country. I don't recall seeing any movies that year


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

Meet *Daniel Stryjecki*






3d projection and animation dome performance


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Nope, never saw that movie
> edit: 1981, I was too busy finishing my thesis and then moving across country. I don't recall seeing any movies that year


My mom made me watch it with her when I was like 12... I distinctly remember thinking holy shit there's Mary Poppins' tits.


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mom made me watch it with her when I was like 12... I distinctly remember thinking holy shit there's Mary Poppins' tits.


So what is your Professional opinion of Cinderella's pumpkins?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> So what is your Professional opinion of Cinderella's pumpkins?View attachment 4665908


I think she had a boob job later in life. I never saw that... I draw the line at watching black and white tv


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mom made me watch it with her when I was like 12... I distinctly remember thinking holy shit there's Mary Poppins' tits.


Mary Poppins boobs were poppin' huh!? lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2020)

Backpacking this week balsam lake at 12k


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Backpacking this week balsam lake at 12kView attachment 4666766View attachment 4666768


Are there the little mosquitoes there that act like they haven't eaten all year?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Backpacking this week balsam lake at 12kView attachment 4666766


You have Spruce beetles there? Those trees look like their work.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Are there the little mosquitoes there that act like they haven't eaten all year?


No not that high *yet*



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have Spruce beetles there? Those trees look like their work.


yes sir so sad to see the havoc wreaked by them. 
12 mile hike into Registered wilderness territory so they are gonna blast that whole zone nothing mechanized allowed . Think aspens will reclaim it??


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Backpacking this week balsam lake at 12kView attachment 4666766View attachment 4666768


Nice!


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4667520


Tetons?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4667520


Beavers be busy there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)

A couple three sunsets ago.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Super California Snake


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Super California Snake
> 
> View attachment 4668452


that thing better be built on a flat crank


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Glowing sea caused by bioluminescence


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2020)

Found it


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 31, 2020)

*Eastern Cape*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 31, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> i think this is the perfect thread for a picture of my cock. or penis.


Great Idea! You should start a micro photo thread!


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Beautiful Bug


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 1, 2020)

Bad bug


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Bad bug
> View attachment 4671297


kissing bettle?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> kissing bettle?


I thought it was a lantern fly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I thought it was a lantern fly.


nm your right, had to look that one up......

gotta love google sometimes


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2020)

we these deadly little things down here now


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4671377
> 
> we these deadly little things down here now


Is that the carrier for Chagas?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Is that the carrier for Chagas?


yes, they been found along the border here


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yes, they been found along the border here


Well, crap. I know that Chagas is a problem in Brazil. Protozoal diseases are hard to eradicate.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 1, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4671388


What filter is this? Gotta be...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Well, crap. I know that Chagas is a problem in Brazil. Protozoal diseases are hard to eradicate.


here is the cdc stuff about it, I was just reading cause of where we live...




__





CDC - Chagas Disease


Education and information about Chagas Disease, Triatomine bugs, Kissing Bugs, fact sheets, information for special groups, prevention and control, epidemiology, diagnosis and treatment.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> What filter is this? Gotta be...


I have software that will do that also.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2020)

Love his string arrangements...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Love his string arrangements...


String arrangements are not bad.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

Little closer look at the first picture


Nice to see rain...finally...


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Venus & Jupiter


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

STOP!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

Not here mate....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> STOP!


I can never read that and not think


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 6, 2020)

I wish I didn't read/see that.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Blue Sea Slug


----------



## lokie (Sep 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Blue Sea Slug
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675928


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2020)

This honeybee just landed on my water bottle.look how absolutely covered in pollen this fucker is


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2020)

neosapien said:


> This honeybee just landed on my water bottle.look how absolutely covered in pollen this fucker is
> View attachment 4676932


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Snow Frost


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 7, 2020)

Back lawn during rain break Saturday in Canada, peace all


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Thanks. I thought so. 

But then again, I do have a sick sense of humor as well and this is what I posted to Facebook…


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Thanks. I thought so.
> 
> But then again, I do have a sick sense of humor as well and this is what I posted to Facebook…
> View attachment 4676957


Where my mind bobsleds to is what to do with coked-up bees. Take one and a murder hornet and put’em together under a thick heavy Pyrex bowl.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Where my mind bobsleds to is what to do with coked-up bees. Take one and a murder hornet and put’em together under a thick heavy Pyrex bowl.


He'll only have 1 fight regardless with that barbed stinger and all. Might as well go out high as a kite.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2020)

neosapien said:


> He'll only have 1 fight regardless with that barbed stinger and all. Might as well go out high as a kite.
> View attachment 4677034


It may not be the end. So long as they have part B of the insurance plan, there are options.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Moraine Lake Valley Of The Ten Peaks - Banff National Park


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2020)

One of my fav 9/11 tributes...


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)

Another first time (since the hurricane) view. I call this Cypress Knee Point.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Boatguy (Sep 11, 2020)

Having never seen anything besides the northeast granite coast of the US, Hawaii and the black sand and stone coast was something.


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Having never seen anything besides the northeast granite coast of the US, Hawaii and the black sand and stone coast was something.
> View attachment 4680923
> View attachment 4680931


Being raised on the sugar sands of the Gulf, the rocky beaches of Cuba were a shock to me. Getting in and out of the water required shoes. But the water was worth it. (I'm sure nothing has changed there in the last 35 or so years)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2020)

injinji said:


> Being raised on the sugar sands of the Gulf, the rocky beaches of Cuba were a shock to me. Getting in and out of the water required shoes. But the water was worth it. (I'm sure nothing has changed there in the last 35 or so years)


Are we talking Cable Beach, Gitmo?


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are we talking Cable Beach, Gitmo?


Too long ago for me to actually remember. But looking at the map, Cable seems likely. There were cinder block picnic areas where we had ship's parties. But the real rocky beach is the one at the end of the runway. A half dozen of us flew out at 1400, but the ship had to get underway at 0600 for SS&A drills. So we bought a few cases of 3.2 beer and hung in the surf until time to leave. It might not have been open to swimming, but none of the aircrews ratted us out.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 12, 2020)

Living Among Nature


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm not past the 1st page there's some top notch photos, here's a few of my own favourites .
The river Spey 3.27am sunrise, i call it the "Morning Rise" anyone that's into fishing will get the significance of the name, i think? 

, A peacock butterfly...

A painted lady butterfly...

A tortoise shell butterfly...

I don't know what this one is called, but it's bonnie... 

A gathering of burnet moths...

A busy busy bumble bee...

The river Spey, Tarric Mohr beat. 


SD thumbs.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I'm not past the 1st page there's some top notch photos, here's a few of my own favourites .
> The river Spey 3.27am sunrise, i call it the "Morning Rise" anyone that's into fishing will get the significance of the name, i think?
> View attachment 4682570
> , A peacock butterfly...
> ...


Do you like the local Speyside whisky?


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Do you like the local Speyside whisky?


I'm not much of a drinker especially not scotch whisky, i can only taste fire with it (blasphemy I know) lol, I'd take a Jack Daniels or a Makers mark on special occasions though or even a good brandy.
My brothers wedding was the last I had a drink 12 years ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I'm not much of a drinker especially not scotch whisky, i can only taste fire with it (blasphemy I know) lol, I'd take a Jack Daniels or a Makers mark on special occasions though or even a good brandy.
> My brothers wedding was the last I had a drink 12 years ago.


That’s why I like Speyside; it’s unpeated or only very lightly so. You get malt and wood notes without that smoky burnt note from the peat, which I also dislike. Glenlivet makes some lovely bottlings. They had one called Nádurra (they still do but each numbered batch is different from the last) of which I am particularly fond. Cask strength of about 55% too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 13, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I'm not past the 1st page there's some top notch photos, here's a few of my own favourites .
> The river Spey 3.27am sunrise, i call it the "Morning Rise" anyone that's into fishing will get the significance of the name, i think?
> View attachment 4682570
> , A peacock butterfly...
> ...


The Fly Fisherman in me forces me to ask do you use a Spey setup? I've never tried that system but I understand and use the Roll Cast when I need to with conventional gear.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Fly Fisherman in me forces me to ask do you use a Spey setup? I've never tried that system but I understand and use the Roll Cast when I need to with conventional gear.
> 
> Yes both single and double handed, in the video I'm using a 9.6ft 6# rod that cost £70 and a line costing £12.. I've got a loop blue line and a loop multi S and that cheep rod casts very similar to the loop multi, it's lighter than my loop blue line, i have to be honest I was pissed at a budget rod casting along with my premium rod and being light than another premium rod.
> Spey casting for silly money with shakespeare it's great, any constructive criticism on casting welcome.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2020)

East..

West


Things are changing down here


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 13, 2020)

A sunset I caught back in January.

The photo doesn't convey just how dramatic it was a phone has limited ability.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)

The Osaka Castle looks impressive when you first approach it. But only once you get past the huge walls and into the center of the castle , you will discover the real beauty that this place holds.
Pearl white keep that rises high above, trimmed with gold details, and absolutely breathtaking garden surrounding it.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)

Jaipur/India


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> East..
> View attachment 4683101
> West
> View attachment 4683103
> ...


I feel for ya mate @cannabineer I really do...


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 13, 2020)

South Indian grasshopper


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’s why I like Speyside; it’s unpeated or only very lightly so. You get malt and wood notes without that smoky burnt note from the peat, which I also dislike. Glenlivet makes some lovely bottlings. They had one called Nádurra (they still do but each numbered batch is different from the last) of which I am particularly fond. Cask strength of about 55% too.


This might sound odd but as much as I don't like whisky myself I do have an interest in the process and the product itself, I had intended to go on the whisky trail this year, the talk of peaty, woody, heather, honey chocolaty, raspberry and vanilla etc etc interest me.. Yes I've read the tasting notes from the tasting reviews and I wanted see if I could taste beyond just fire water (blasphemy apologies lol)
I watched a film on TV called the Angels share that was what started me having a small interest in in, i can't help think maybe I'm missing something?
Have you seen the movie by chance?
It's no block buster but there's some great humour in it.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> This might sound odd but as much as I don't like whisky myself I do have an interest in the process and the product itself, I had intended to go on the whisky trail this year, the talk of peaty, woody, heather, honey chocolaty, raspberry and vanilla etc etc interest me.. Yes I've read the tasting notes from the tasting reviews and I wanted see if I could taste beyond just fire water (blasphemy apologies lol)
> I watched a film on TV called the Angels share that was what started me having a small interest in in, i can't help think maybe I'm missing something?
> Have you seen the movie by chance?
> It's no block buster but there's some great humour in it.


Never even heard of it.
Do the distilleries have tasting rooms for visitors? I could see doing that as a holiday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 14, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> This might sound odd but as much as I don't like whisky myself I do have an interest in the process and the product itself, I had intended to go on the whisky trail this year, the talk of peaty, woody, heather, honey chocolaty, raspberry and vanilla etc etc interest me.. Yes I've read the tasting notes from the tasting reviews and I wanted see if I could taste beyond just fire water (blasphemy apologies lol)
> I watched a film on TV called the Angels share that was what started me having a small interest in in, i can't help think maybe I'm missing something?
> Have you seen the movie by chance?
> It's no block buster but there's some great humour in it.


I was never really interested in it till I meet a now good friend. He kinda showed me the ropes a little and got my interest sparked. So many different things influence the flavors. Even an ice cube not just because it can mellow it down a bit with water....but the temp change lightens it up.


----------



## lokie (Sep 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Never even heard of it.
> Do the distilleries have tasting rooms for visitors? I could see doing that as a holiday.


Jim Beam and Makers Mark offer tastings at their distilleries. It is likely others do as well.

When we went through the samples were free poured shots. Limited to 1 sample from each of 3 flavors being peddled that day.
Just enough to make me mad.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Sep 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Never even heard of it.
> Do the distilleries have tasting rooms for visitors? I could see doing that as a holiday.


Yes you get to taste the various whiskies if you like, afaik there free and easy with it?
I was intending visiting this year but due to circumstances it was cancelled but I'll ask my dad to be sure.

Fwiw the angels share is the amount that naturally evaporates through the barrel


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Sep 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I was never really interested in it till I meet a now good friend. He kinda showed me the ropes a little and got my interest sparked. So many different things influence the flavors. Even an ice cube not just because it can mellow it down a bit with water....but the temp change lightens it up.


That's why I was going to try the whisky trail, there's to much hype about whisky for it to be just another drink and feel I might be missing out on something?
I did drink a few Royal lochnagars single malt one night and enjoyed it.... Erm I'm ashamed to say that I drunk it with coke, :ashamed:


----------



## lokie (Sep 14, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> That's why I was going to try the whisky trail, there's to much hype about whisky for it to be just another drink and feel I might be missing out on something?
> I did drink a few Royal lochnagars single malt one night and enjoyed it.... Erm I'm ashamed to say that I drunk it with coke, :ashamed:


Drink a few more. No Shame will meet you at the bar.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 15, 2020)

This is where we post nice things?


Lauren Becall
Velvet Mushroom
Egg sack
Moth
Moth
Moth
The office
Day off from the office
Lake Superior


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2020)

Weather report. Light rain.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2020)

Yesterday's weather. Neighbor's peanuts got watered a few minutes later.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Sep 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4684525View attachment 4684527View attachment 4684526View attachment 4684530View attachment 4684528View attachment 4684529


You must be a photographer of some kind, a professional keen amateur maybe? 
I'm no expert but I can tell they photos are far more than just snapshots, they're are absolutely stunning photos, catching that essence isn't easy, brilliant work.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 15, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> You must be a photographer of some kind, a professional keen amateur maybe?
> I'm no expert but I can tell they photos are far more than just snapshots, they're are absolutely stunning photos, catching that essence isn't easy, brilliant work.


I’m just a casual observer of a life not mine.
I’d have put debbie harry in my pocket


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’d have put debbie harry in my pocket



I'd personally have Salma Hayek in mine.
She's a stunner!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 16, 2020)

Florida lobster last night


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m just a casual observer of a life not mine.
> I’d have put debbie harry in my pocket





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd personally have Salma Hayek in mine.
> She's a stunner!
> 
> View attachment 4685121


You guys have big pockets.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2020)

injinji said:


> You guys have big pockets.


I'll make room!


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 16, 2020)

The Art Of Mother Earth


----------



## lokie (Sep 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> The Art Of Mother Earth
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685812


An interesting perspective from a different view.



















Durdle Door is one of Dorset’s most photographed and iconic landmarks. It is part of the Jurassic Coast World Heritage Site. It is an extremely popular beauty spot and is currently experiencing high numbers of visitors during the Covid-19 pandemic. Advice is to think twice about visiting right now and come back later when the beaches are quieter, or alternatively, find another beach to visit where parking will be easier and social distancing can be maintained.









Durdle Door


Durdle Door is an extremely popular beauty spot. To access the beach there is a 15 minute walk down a steep path, plus a further 143 steps down onto the beach. There is only one set of steps to…




www.visit-dorset.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2020)

After literally years of looking I finally found my Nuestra Señora de Atocha piece of eight that I had to have.
Still waiting for the Silver stud link anchor chain necklace to hang it from, but damn, this girl is pretty!

BTW, it took this long as I wanted a museum quality, mounted properly with a provenance cert.
All the boxes checked!


----------



## injinji (Sep 17, 2020)

I saw a strange aberration this morning walking out from the river house.



The high point of the driveway. The rate of rise has really slowed down now. About 1/2 an inch an hour. Yesterday it was coming up 1-2 feet per hour. I'm good for about 40 more inches before it gets in the low end of the house. Forecast calls for 5 more feet. Hoping they are wrong.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2020)

Best of luck to you my friend.


----------



## injinji (Sep 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Best of luck to you my friend.


Thanks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After literally years of looking I finally found my Nuestra Señora de Atocha piece of eight that I had to have.
> Still waiting for the Silver stud link anchor chain necklace to hang it from, but damn, this girl is pretty!
> 
> BTW, it took this long as I wanted a museum quality, mounted properly with a provenance cert.
> ...


nice

the Mel Fisher treasure???

aren't they still finding coins to this date too? just curious?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2020)

There has been much recovered but the bulk of the treasure remains beneath the water.
I remember the divers describing silver ingots stacked like loaves of bread on the bottom.



"It is understood by experts that the sterncastle, the part of the ship that would hold most of the gold and rare Muzo emeralds, is still missing from the shipwreck. "

It's a heck of a story!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There has been much recovered but the bulk of the treasure remains beneath the water.
> I remember the divers describing silver ingots stacked like loaves of bread on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4686741
> ...


I started reading about it after your post. Pretty cool indeed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I started reading about it after your post. Pretty cool indeed.


me to.....rather cool story....

should take a look at some of the stuff they have for sale at Mel Fishers website.....nice pricey stuff there...


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2020)

The river crested this morning almost five feet lower than predicted, so I'm in the clear. Should fall out at least a foot a day for the next few days. (a little slower than the 12 feet in 12 hours when it was coming up)

There was a crest about 0500, then it came back up a little and crested again at 0900. This was a little after six, so close to as high as it got.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 18, 2020)

A Swimming Pool That Was Made To Look Like A River


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 18, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> A Swimming Pool That Was Made To Look Like A River
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687853


Something other than a repost would be far more interesting


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Something other than a repost would be far more interesting


I like some.....that one very much. 

Hard to find little pieces of beauty like that anymore. To many people


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like some.....that one very much.
> 
> Hard to find little pieces of beauty like that anymore. To many people


I hiked icy gulch in the white mountains a few times. Pictures cant come close to actually showing the crazy ferns, moss, misshaped evergreens that grow in there.
Get to those undisturbed places.. No pics can compare


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I hiked icy gulch in the white mountains a few times. Pictures cant come close to actually showing the crazy ferns, moss, misshaped evergreens that grow in there.
> Get to those undisturbed places.. No pics can compare


Most pics can't but that's why I'd love a pool like that.


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Most pics can't but that's why I'd love a pool like that.


The white mountains are beautiful. Maybe i am spoiled.
If you ever get up to the northeast of the us let me know. I love an excuse to get out there


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> The white mountains are beautiful. Maybe i am spoiled.
> If you ever get up to the northeast of the us let me know. I love an excuse to get out there


LOL bud I'm in the middle of national forest in vt


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL bud I'm in the middle of national forest in vt


My father in law lives in white river junction. Awesome base of operations for outdoors


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> My father in law lives in white river junction. Awesome base of operations for outdoors


So many places got overwhelmed by 2nd homeowners and new people. This year sucked. Places that where known are crazy....places that where less known are now known.


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So many places got overwhelmed by 2nd homeowners and new people. This year sucked. Places that where known are crazy....places that where less known are now known.


I am with you. After 25 years of working on boats, i decided to buy one. With the covid factor, prices are overly high and, i may way restart the search again in the spring


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> I am with you. After 25 years of working on boats, i decided to buy one. With the covid factor, prices are overly high and, i may way restart the search again in the spring


How big?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How big?


I wanna hear catapults and his own air wing


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How big?


Around 25. Offshore capable, but somewhat shallow friendly


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Around 25. Offshore capable, but somewhat shallow friendly


Not much of an air wing


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2020)

Took these today


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not much of an air wing
> 
> View attachment 4687972


something post balsa core wound be prefered


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Around 25. Offshore capable, but somewhat shallow friendly


Funny, just before all this covid crap...someone contacted me about building an aluminum barge.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> something post balsa core wound be prefered


Guy in the glider club I belonged to mid-80s purchased a sailplane, the Phoebus by Bölkow.
Balsa structure holding up a fiberglass skin.
This aircraft type was the join between wood-and-fabric gliders of the 30s through 60s, and the swoopy clean fiberglass (and now carbon) shapes of today.

It was lovely in the same sense as a D-type Jaguar racer - form utterly following function, within the design language of the era.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Guy in the glider club I belonged to mid-80s purchased a sailplane, the Phoebus by Bölkow.
> Balsa structure holding up a fiberglass skin.
> This aircraft type was the join between wood-and-fabric gliders of the 30s through 60s, and the swoopy clean fiberglass (and now carbon) shapes of today.
> 
> ...


Like older rc planes? Balsa, srink plastic and a heat gun?


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Guy in the glider club I belonged to mid-80s purchased a sailplane, the Phoebus by Bölkow.
> Balsa structure holding up a fiberglass skin.
> This aircraft type was the join between wood-and-fabric gliders of the 30s through 60s, and the swoopy clean fiberglass (and now carbon) shapes of today.
> 
> ...


Balsa is awesome for shaping and building, but its water absorption causes issues in older boats. 
Easy to work with though


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Like older rc planes? Balsa, srink plastic and a heat gun?


Nope balsa and real fiber layup. Gawd it was cool for like $8k.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice Place To Live


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2020)

This dragonfly (?) was in the driveway at the riverhouse yesterday afternoon. Not usual around this neck of the woods.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2020)

injinji said:


> This dragonfly (?) was in the driveway at the riverhouse yesterday afternoon. Not usual around this neck of the woods.
> 
> View attachment 4690642


Maybe it got lucky.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe it got lucky.
> 
> View attachment 4690712


Insects are mean bitches.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Insects are mean bitches.
> View attachment 4690753


Never ask a praying mantis for head.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Osiria Rose


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2020)

@DustyDuke Do you ever get to see these in person? They are a gorgeous bird (but noisy I bet).

_"Major Mitchell's cockatoo_ (Lophochroa leadbeateri), also known as Leadbeater's _cockatoo_ or the pink _cockatoo_"


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DustyDuke Do you ever get to see these in person? They are a gorgeous bird (but noisy I bet).
> 
> _"Major Mitchell's cockatoo_ (Lophochroa leadbeateri), also known as Leadbeater's _cockatoo_ or the pink _cockatoo_"
> 
> ...


Wow that's cool


----------



## lokie (Sep 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DustyDuke Do you ever get to see these in person? They are a gorgeous bird (but noisy I bet).
> 
> _"Major Mitchell's cockatoo_ (Lophochroa leadbeateri), also known as Leadbeater's _cockatoo_ or the pink _cockatoo_"
> 
> ...


Outdoor phone/data cabling in Australia has to be treated specifically for the cockatoo issues.

Untreated cable is a snack to wildlife.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2020)

My morning commute. It takes about 3-4 minutes to cross the water if you don't stop to take pictures.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Le Mont-Saint-Michel is a tidal island and mainland commune in Normandy, France. 

While the island of *Mont-Saint*-*Michel* has held cultural, religious, and strategic value since the Merovingians held power over the region, *Mont-Saint*-*Michel* is universally recognized today as the site of a beautiful Gothic-style Benedictine abbey, which was constructed from the 11-16th centuries.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DustyDuke Do you ever get to see these in person? They are a gorgeous bird (but noisy I bet).
> 
> _"Major Mitchell's cockatoo_ (Lophochroa leadbeateri), also known as Leadbeater's _cockatoo_ or the pink _cockatoo_"
> 
> ...


I used to see them a fair bit when I was in Queensland but in Victoria we mainly get Yellow tailed, Sulphur Crested, Gang Gangs which are probably my favourite and a few other species. Don’t park your car under a tree with a flock of Sulphur Crested they are like flying beavers and are known for dropping big branches on cars, the bastards know what there doing they keep score.
Gang Gang’s


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DustyDuke Do you ever get to see these in person? They are a gorgeous bird (but noisy I bet).
> 
> _"Major Mitchell's cockatoo_ (Lophochroa leadbeateri), also known as Leadbeater's _cockatoo_ or the pink _cockatoo_"
> 
> ...


That top pic is photo shopped as well I’ve never seen one with a blue crest and couldn’t find any other pics like it on the net


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Sep 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DustyDuke Do you ever get to see these in person? They are a gorgeous bird (but noisy I bet).
> 
> _"Major Mitchell's cockatoo_ (Lophochroa leadbeateri), also known as Leadbeater's _cockatoo_ or the pink _cockatoo_"
> 
> ...






Halman9000


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2020)

Autumn colors for seaweed, not quite as showy as sugar maples.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 30, 2020)

Dahlias


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Dahlias
> 
> View attachment 4699939


I know a beautiful young lady with that name and a particularly notable physique.

My brain works overtime trying to work out the dimensions.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I know a beautiful young lady with that name and a particularly notable physique.
> 
> My brain works overtime trying to work out the dimensions.
> 
> View attachment 4700099


Wait what?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wait what?


The word is Plural.


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I know a beautiful young lady with that name and a particularly notable physique.
> 
> My brain works overtime trying to work out the dimensions.
> 
> View attachment 4700099


About five eighths, looks like. (the choice waist to breast ratio of men from all nationalities. Something to do with our brains and making babies)


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 1, 2020)

Backyard sunset tonight


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 1, 2020)

Waiting for deer to show up..he will maybe not as beautiful of as everything else but it's where I'll be sitting the next few days and I like it.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 2, 2020)

Horizontal Water Falls, Talbot Bay, The Kimberley


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2020)

Sunrise and sunset today at the sandhill house.


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2020)

And Bambi. The little fellow stayed in the road a long time. Driving back and forth to the riverhouse early and late, I see up to 15 most days. Way too many deer around due to the large farm next door.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 3, 2020)

These go so hard


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

ebgood said:


> These go so hardView attachment 4702670


Daylilies?


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 3, 2020)

@raratt didn't you mention you had a Japanese Maple tree? 
If so, does the tree in the pic below look like a Japanese Maple?


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> @raratt didn't you mention you had a Japanese Maple tree?
> If so, does the tree in the pic below look like a Japanese Maple?
> 
> View attachment 4703127


Yes I do, mine isn't a lacy leafed one like that. That is actually their name after googling it.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Daylilies?


Not sure. Some kind of lily tho right?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

ebgood said:


> Not sure. Some kind of lily tho right?


Definitely. I’ve always liked lilies.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Definitely. I’ve always liked lilies.


Me too. Theyre everywhere around here. All kinds.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

ebgood said:


> Not sure. Some kind of lily tho right?


Asiatic Lilies.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Asiatic Lilies.
> View attachment 4703863


Dope!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

ebgood said:


> These go so hardView attachment 4702670


Very nice...love the bloom...


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


They also have those as a Beetle.
Wonder what other kinds there is?


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> They also have those as a Beetle.
> Wonder what other kinds there is?


There HAS to be a cockroach one...


----------



## lokie (Oct 7, 2020)

Small drone technology is real.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


Wow thanks for that!


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2020)

this is all animated by animusic....they have a few other video's out as well....thought I would share one..


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> this is all animated by animusic....they have a few other video's out as well....thought I would share one..


Yeah that shit's cool. I've had a dvd of it forever......been back in rotation lately.....the kids love it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> the kids love it.



yeah they do......


grandson found mine not to long ago.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2020)

I have this one also






true stoner flick.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I have this one also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll check that out later


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll check that out later


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4708198


I love steam engines.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2020)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> @Laughing Grass


I really like these guys. They create some incredible songs 

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I really like these guys. They create some incredible songs
> 
> SH420


Yep, best a cappella group ever. They mostly cover others' great tunes (like that Billie Eilish tune above), but they have a few original tunes. Like this -


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2020)

Winter is coming


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> @Laughing Grass


wow that might be better than the original! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4709852


Squirrel gif time!


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4710065


Those photos (that you’ve been flogging) that have been so aggressively color-pushed are not beautiful but garish. Like tourist beach towels from Miami or Honolulu.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those photos (that you’ve been flogging) that have been so aggressively color-pushed are not beautiful but garish. Like tourist beach towels from Miami or Honolulu.


Best of Velvet


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4709852


Where's the middle finger emoji when you need it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those photos (that you’ve been flogging) that have been so aggressively color-pushed are not beautiful but garish. Like tourist beach towels from Miami or Honolulu.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


It’s better with Mr. Garand singing chorus


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s better with Mr. Garand singing chorus
> 
> View attachment 4710160


Maybe it sounds like that in your head.....but it had a more "cranky get off the grass" kinda feel to it, to me......


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those photos (that you’ve been flogging) that have been so aggressively color-pushed are not beautiful but garish. Like tourist beach towels from Miami or Honolulu.


You mean those are not natural light? All my feelings of photogenic inadequacies have been misplaced?


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)

Last week my neighbors picked their peanuts. (useless fact: due to the pandemic demand and prices are up. pbj to the rescue)


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2020)

injinji said:


> You mean those are not natural light? All my feelings of photogenic inadequacies have been misplaced?


Without your HD nude in my inbox I am regrettingfully not able to address photogenic or adequate.
Even so, I have incipient and growing suspicion that some of the colors in the images in question are a bit vigorously represented.


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Without your HD nude in my inbox I am regrettingfully not able to address photogenic or adequate. . . . . . . . .


The purples and reds would not appear the same on your monitor. (funny story, Amazon was just telling me the same thing about my Darn Toughs)


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 12, 2020)

And what is the difference in a painting?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> And what is the difference in a painting?


Did I miss a painting?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Did I miss a painting?


Art is art. This is not titled "Naturally Beautiful"

I like some of them.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## DCcan (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Did I miss a painting?


Stolen from Best Western vs the original 


radiant Rudy said:


> Best of Velvet


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Art is art. This is not titled "Naturally Beautiful"
> 
> I like some of them.


Your point that tastes vary is legitimate. That said, I have two bones to pick with this.

The first is elevating Photoshop flummery to the level of a painting, which requires much more ability and work to execute. Hitting Print is imo a disqualifying element and a bit of an insult to those who have acquired skill with a brush.

The second is entirely subjective: I am unattracted to the style.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Stolen from Best Western vs the original


Now there is a portrait that would not be improved by black light or black velvet.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4713308


I remember this one, and somewhat spicier variants


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Your point that tastes vary is legitimate. That said, I have two bones to pick with this.
> 
> The first is elevating Photoshop flummery to the level of a painting, which requires much more ability and work to execute. Hitting Print is imo a disqualifying element and a bit of an insult to those who have acquired skill with a brush.
> 
> The second is entirely subjective: I am unattracted to the style.


You can still suck at photoshop.......it's not one click and it's beautiful.

Your #2 is understandable.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You can still suck at photoshop.......it's not one click and it's beautiful.


I can’t do photoshop. I don’t say well-processed photo files aren’t art. But they are not paintings.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 13, 2020)

Are we stoned yet? 


cannabineer said:


> Hitting Print is imo a disqualifying element and a bit of an insult to those who have acquired skill with a brush.


Look what they did to Monet...Harder to tell with a Matisse


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Are we stoned yet?
> 
> Look what they did to Monet...Harder to tell with a Matisse


But Monet couldn't color in the lines......is it not art?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I can’t do photoshop. I don’t say well-processed photo files aren’t art. But they are not paintings.


All in the eye..... sometimes only good shot has lots of sun glare.....you can clean that up and it looks great. How about some nuts.....you can make a tuck look "better"


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Are we stoned yet?
> 
> Look what they did to Monet...Harder to tell with a Matisse


Stoned enough to rail against Dégas. Manet and Matisse were at least good draftsmen.
But those ballerina pics remind me of the shelf of twee and pricy Lladró ceramic figurines at the airport.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 13, 2020)

Most impressionist give me a headache, like movies I watch 5 times before I figure out what the hell is going on...


cannabineer said:


> Stoned enough to rail against Dégas. Manet and Matisse were at least good draftsmen.


Dégas and pastels...barf. Right up there with Gothic drama art.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Your point that tastes vary is legitimate. That said, I have two bones to pick with this.
> 
> The first is elevating Photoshop flummery to the level of a painting, which requires much more ability and work to execute. Hitting Print is imo a disqualifying element and a bit of an insult to those who have acquired skill with a brush.
> 
> The second is entirely subjective: I am unattracted to the style.


Sadly the art of Photography requires skills and discipline in getting it right the first time. 

PhotoShop is a coloring book, just stay in the lines.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Sadly the art of Photography requires skills and discipline in getting it right the first time.
> 
> PhotoShop is a coloring book, just stay in the lines.


My ex has an exceptional eye. One of her b&w prints won first place at her college.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Sadly the art of Photography requires skills and discipline in getting it right the first time.
> 
> PhotoShop is a coloring book, just stay in the lines.


No it's not like that.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No it's not like that.


More like CRISPR DNA editing, anything is possible.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No it's not like that.


I shoot in RAW format what do you wish to edit?


----------



## Kushash (Oct 14, 2020)

Hidden camera's hugging tiger wins wildlife photo award


A camera-trap image of an Amur tiger takes the grand prize at Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2020.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Jack Kevorkian Black


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Jack Kevorkian Black
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714161


That looks similar to the forbidden fruit I had. Some seriously tasty stuff.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 14, 2020)

Product of my basement


----------



## DCcan (Oct 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Jack Kevorkian Black


Does it knock you out after a bowl?
I've got some stuff finishing up, it's more like PCP than pot.
Complete disconnect between brain and body, then you pass out.
Way beyond couchlock.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> @Laughing Grass


They covered break my heart. I think I like Dua Lipa's version better


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Does it knock you out after a bowl?
> I've got some stuff finishing up, it's more like PCP than pot.
> Complete disconnect between brain and body, then you pass out.
> Way beyond couchlock.


Does it drop you from a joint?
Does it drop you from a bong?
Does it drop you with a fish 
Or a bird who says things wrong?

Would you smoke it in a boat?
Would you smoke it with a goat?
Would you share it with a steed?
WOULD YOU SHARE IT Weed-I-need?


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 15, 2020)

@cannabineer may not like this pic so much but it all sure does look mighty tasty!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> @cannabineer may not like this pic so much it all sure does look mighty tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715122


yeah no


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They covered break my heart. I think I like Dua Lipa's version better



These guys are so freaking talented, and a few are extremely intelligent. Kevin, the phenom beatboxer, is also Yale pre-med, and fluent in Spanish and Mandarin. Nigerians seem to be just freaking great at everything, even MMA. He is also an amazing cellist. Check out this a cappella cover, with cello accompaniment. Unreal...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> These guys are so freaking talented, and a few are extremely intelligent. Kevin, the phenom beatboxer, is also Yale pre-med, and fluent in Spanish and Mandarin. Nigerians seem to be just freaking great at everything, even MMA. He is also an amazing cellist. Check out this a cappella cover, with cello accompaniment. Unreal...


That was really pretty, I didn't know they used real instruments as well. Musicians and artists get all the  I'm not big on religious music but their version of hallelujah is almost haunting. Watching their videos I was thinking the blonde guy and the chick are so familiar... They were in Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Beautiful?
She obviously has skills lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Beautiful?
> She obviously has skills lol
> 
> View attachment 4716092


The dreaded biker rally wiener eating contest. The keg roll with the front tire is fun also.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Beautiful?
> She obviously has skills lol
> 
> View attachment 4716092


I have seen statues of her guarding this place.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Beautiful?
> She obviously has skills lol
> 
> View attachment 4716092


Redwood Run. Good fun! I camped behind HA's Nitriosoxide tent, no sleep that night


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Redwood Run. Good fun! I camped behind HA's Nitriosoxide tent, no sleep that night


Guy down the street this one place, had one of those “outlaw” dirt track racers with the huge wing, an alcohol motor and 4 different tires.
He’d go on tuning runs up&down the street at like 11pm.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Guy down the street this one place, had one of those “outlaw” dirt track racers with the huge wing, an alcohol motor and 4 different tires.
> He’d go on tuning runs up&down the street at like 11pm.


A supermodified? I used to go to a 1/4 mile oval track where they averaged 140mph... On pavement. Crazy lil machines


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Guy down the street this one place, had one of those “outlaw” dirt track racers with the huge wing, an alcohol motor and 4 different tires.
> He’d go on tuning runs up&down the street at like 11pm.


You know why he does it then don't you?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> A supermodified? I used to go to a 1/4 mile oval track where they averaged 140mph... On pavement. Crazy lil machines


From my cursory research supermodified returns two different car types.
I mean these.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You know why he does it then don't you?


Some variant on “because he can”


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> From my cursory research supermodified returns two different car types.
> I mean these.
> 
> View attachment 4716209


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> From my cursory research supermodified returns two different car types.
> I mean these.


I might get annoyed the first few times, but alcohol fuel fires happen all the time while they sit on a trailer outside.
Those guys look like fast learners.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Some variant on “because he can”


It's a tuning thing, the engine runs better when the air is heavier, so often at night the air is at its heaviest.. They test jet engines first thing in the morning for the same reason. Ah shit I'm just kidding he does it to piss you off!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I might get annoyed the first few times, but alcohol fuel fires happen all the time while they sit on a trailer outside.
> Those guys look like fast learners.


You could tell a methanol fire by all the “boiling” air


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> @cannabineer may not like this pic so much but it all sure does look mighty tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715122


Springbok needs to buy the rights to that one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

injinji said:


> Springbok needs to buy the rights to that one.


Took me a moment. Jigsaw puzzle?


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Took me a moment. Jigsaw puzzle?


Yes, top shelf.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 17, 2020)

injinji said:


> Springbok needs to buy the rights to that one.


Just like @LaughingGrass I don't understand 50% of the posts on TNT lol.


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Just like @LaughingGrass I don't understand 50% of the posts on TNT lol.


If you are reading 50% of them you are a step up on me.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## dubekoms (Oct 18, 2020)

Trees on my street are looking nice.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Trees on my street are looking nice.View attachment 4718071


Where, regionally?


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Where, regionally?


Looks like MA or NH to me. Granite and maples


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Where, regionally?





Boatguy said:


> Looks like MA or NH to me. Granite and maples


Yup, MA. Right on the border with NH. Rock walls on every street around here.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 18, 2020)

^^^^^ a bunch of those in Newport, RI.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 19, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Looks like MA or NH to me. Granite and maples


There are Shagbark Hickory and Pignut Hickory planted with sugar maples along all the farm lanes.
Shagbarks for tool handles, and thinner tougher Pignut hickory variety for wagon wheel spokes.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 19, 2020)

DCcan said:


> There are Shagbark Hickory and Pignut Hickory planted with sugar maples along all the farm lanes.
> Shagbarks for tool handles, and thinner tougher Pignut hickory variety for wagon wheel spokes.


Wow that's cool, didn't know that. There are a ton of shagbarks planted all along the street. I always wondered why they were planted like that. The whole area use to be farmland as well so that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Trees on my street are looking nice.View attachment 4718071


I have to say that asphalt looks nice too!


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 20, 2020)

I used to have two of these back in the late 80's through early 90's. 
These type of birds are friendly, smart and just over a foot tall head to tail.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I used to have two of these back in the late 80's through early 90's.
> These type of birds are friendly, smart and just over a foot tall head to tail.
> 
> 
> ...


Friends parents had one that was an asshole. I wanted to put that thing in the oven!


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Friends parents had one that was an asshole. I wanted to put that thing in the oven!


I actively tried to teach an Amazon Red Lored Parrot to curse.






Parrots live long lives. I figured if it out lived me the next owner would remember who I was!


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 20, 2020)

Lol  I dated a girl whose parents had a talking bird. 
If you didnt put the curtain over it, it would continuously call "Hello, mom, dad, heellllloooooo".. Literally sounding like a kid coming in the door


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Beautiful Pipe


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Beautiful Pipe
> 
> View attachment 4721205


intricate and artistic. I would smoke frim it, yes.

I would not buy one like it. It is too busy for my likes.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> intricate and artistic. I would smoke frim it, yes.
> 
> I would not buy one like it. It is too busy for my likes.


Im having trouble figuring out which end is the business end


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Im having trouble figuring out which end is the business end


Don't poke your eye out.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 21, 2020)

Black and White category winner
(Photo by Neil Burnell/UK Landscape Photographer of the Year 2020)


----------



## DCcan (Oct 21, 2020)

Photo by Aleks Gjika/UK Landscape Photographer of the Year 2020


----------



## DCcan (Oct 21, 2020)

Woolland Woods, Dorset
Photo by Chris Frost/UK Landscape Photographer of the Year 2020


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Beautiful To Some..


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Beautiful To Some..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722128




It's a nice place to visit.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

A big ugly taken from Tampa Bay this morning, yikes


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> A big ugly taken from Tampa Bay this morning, yikes
> View attachment 4722863


Black drum. They get really big.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Black drum. They get really big.


Good eatn?


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Good eatn?


Their relative is, Redfish, them not so much.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Beautiful To Some..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722128


To whom?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Good eatn?


in texas there is a length requirement.....14 to 30in I think....

and yes they are good eating...


----------



## DCcan (Oct 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> To whom?


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

DCcan said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> No denying there's some real
> horn dogs here on TNT.


Misdirection from: why did you troll this thread?


----------



## MicrogrowerCanada (Oct 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> A big ugly taken from Tampa Bay this morning, yikes
> View attachment 4722863


Give it back


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Like I said, there's no denying.


This means nothing. Why are you trolling this thread?


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2020)

Bug of the year, since it's a weird year.
Red Palm Weevil. (Photo by Mofeed Abu Shalwa/Luminar Bug Photographer of the Year 2020)


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2020)

Arachnids category winner, lynx spiders Taiwan
(Photo by Lung-Tsai Wang/Luminar Bug Photographer of the Year 2020)


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2020)

Stag beetle behind a leaf with early ? deficiency.
(Photo by Martijn Nugteren/Luminar Bug Photographer of the Year 2020)


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 25, 2020)

Bringing this into this thread seems more appropriate 

Another close up of BamBam and some whale breath



Some whales are known to feed and pal around with sea lions



SH420


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Spectacular Ice Sculpture
(pic is a little blurry, I'm sure the sculpture would
look more defined if seen in person)


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Boatguy (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Boatguy (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2020)

wife sent me this, is that rare? and is it a female?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2020)

I've see literally thousands of eagles but never one with that color pattern.
Beautiful


BTW, not possibe to sex an eagle unless it's wearing Lingerie.


----------



## lokie (Oct 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've see literally thousands of eagles but never one with that color pattern.
> Beautiful
> 
> 
> BTW, not possibe to sex an eagle unless it's wearing Lingerie.


I dont know, I've not caught one. Yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've see literally thousands of eagles but never one with that color pattern.
> Beautiful
> 
> 
> BTW, not possibe to sex an eagle unless it's wearing Lingerie.


And lately that is an unreliable tell


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And lately that is an unreliable tell


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4730415


Is that an Eagle? Sure looks majestic!


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Is that an Eagle? Sure looks majestic!


Leucistic raven.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Leucistic raven.


Absolutely beautiful bird, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 4, 2020)

Somewhere in Greece..


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2020)

During Worldplay Wednesdays, Harry has fun, interactive activities for the fans in chat. One of these is having his fans come up with cool topics, then have them vote to see which topic he'll freestyle about. @123:30 here, the winning topic is True Sacrifice, for which he makes up a hook and chorus, and freestyles some deep and vulnerable lyrics about the pain and reward of deeply dedicating yourself to a craft. All improvised off the top, on the spot. It is better than most written songs imo, he is on another level...








@Bobby schmeckle , do you fuck with Harry Mack?


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Awesome Pool House


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 5, 2020)

Tonight at my local joint. Started quick and lasted 5 minutes.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4735627


Is this a natural photo? Where was it taken?


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 7, 2020)

lokie said:


> Is this a natural photo? Where was it taken?


I took it off the internet and was titled "Amazing Nature".
I'm guessing it was taken somewhere in Europe maybe the Alps?
What a awesome place to be for anyone and their
Misses to enjoy such a spectacular view together.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

Fucking awesome. So well done...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> @Laughing Grass


Have you heard anything from JJ Wilde? She's Canadian so she's probably unheard of down there. I love her gritty voice.






Also loving Matt Maeson lately. Definately a lot slower than the music I normally listen to.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you heard anything from JJ Wilde? She's Canadian so she's probably unheard of down there. I love her gritty voice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send me something better from Wilde. Nice voice and guitar (and bodies), but such a dumb tune. I liked the Maeson/Del Rey tune. I like a lot of Del Rey's stuff. Great vid, too. They really spent for that one. So much angst. I love that little actress starring in it, I've seen her in some cool roles. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2020)

Promiscuity sells.  Most of her songs are along the same vein. The Rush is another song that's getting a lot of playtime. This is the live from quarantine version... no rolling around in her underwear or anything like that. I'm a little infatuated by her... the tats, blue eyes and rock hard body, love it all! I could even get past her being a brunette.






That hallucinogenics song is depressing as hell and so slow but I'm constantly singing it lol. The version on spotify doens't have lana del ray.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Promiscuity sells.  Most of her songs are along the same vein. The Rush is another song that's getting a lot of playtime. This is the live from quarantine version... no rolling around in her underwear or anything like that. I'm a little infatuated by her... the tats, blue eyes and rock hard body, love it all! I could even get past her being a brunette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, she's gorgeous, but I don't dig her voice. I sure would like to see you guys do some stuff to each other, though. Do you fuck with Joss Stone? Absolute best voice in contemporary music, imo. I fell in love with her from the first album, and I really thought she was an obese older black woman. After a couple of years of listening to her, I saw the she was actually a young, hot white girl from the UK!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> After a couple of years of listening to her, I saw the she was actually a young, hot white girl from the UK!


Why is she lip syncing? I was so confused at the first video I saw. I was thinking she was like Bessie Smith, rather than Blondie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, she's gorgeous, but I don't dig her voice. I sure would like to see you guys do some stuff to each other, though. Do you fuck with Joss Stone? Absolute best voice in contemporary music, imo. I fell in love with her from the first album, and I really thought she was an obese older black woman. After a couple of years of listening to her, I saw the she was actually a young, hot white girl from the UK!


That's cool life would be boring if we all liked the same things. I saw Joss Stone at the Ottawa jazz festival... also thought she was Black lol. She's an old soul and it shows. I don't dislike her music but I would really have to be in the mood for it otherwise it's too slow.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Why is she lip syncing? I was so confused at the first video I saw. I was thinking she was like Bessie Smith, rather than Blondie.


They lip sync in most music videos. The way they're dancing around outside, in cars, and the CGI add-ins make it impossible to always be mic'd in any quality way. Huge disparity between her voice and her looks...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you heard anything from JJ Wilde? She's Canadian so she's probably unheard of down there. I love her gritty voice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She sounds a lot like Joan Jett


----------



## DCcan (Nov 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> They lip sync in most music videos. The way they're dancing around outside, in cars, and the CGI add-ins make it impossible to always be mic'd in any quality way. Huge disparity between her voice and her looks...


 I thought it was a someone pretending to sing along, rather than the actual singer.
Then I saw all the official videos had the same girl before the dim light bulb clicked on.
Like you said, trying to wrap your head around the voice and the expectation.
Bad Brains had the same thing happen at punk shows, some people didn't know they were black, always a hoot to see the confused faces.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's cool life would be boring if we all liked the same things. I saw Joss Stone at the Ottawa jazz festival... also thought she was Black lol. She's an old soul and it shows. I don't dislike her music but I would really have to be in the mood for it otherwise it's too slow.


I'll go on a Blues Bender on occasion & this one is almost always on my list.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> She sounds a lot like Joan Jett


Everything old is new again. Kinda like Greta Van Fleet sounding so much like Led Zeppelin.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'll go on a Blues Bender on occasion & this one is almost always on my list.


To me she sounds like a more refined version of Janis Joplin. I haven't had a lot of exposure to Blues, mainly Colin James and BB King. I a big fan of Oscar Peterson for piano jazz, it's great for dinner parties or if you're trying to make an intimate atmosphere. My musical tastes are all over the place. I can listen to almost anything but gangster rap, country or classic rock.


----------



## Growklahoma (Nov 13, 2020)

View attachment E72C794C-D43E-4837-9103-9711EA4FD55F.jpeg


----------



## CharlieWex (Nov 13, 2020)

Funny conversation you have here )))) I do not know what to add).


----------



## Medskunk (Nov 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Send me something better from Wilde.



Couldnt resist


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2020)

CharlieWex said:


> Funny conversation you have here )))) I do not know what to add).


we have some excellent parting gift......since you don't know what to add.....new person...


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, she's gorgeous, but I don't dig her voice. I sure would like to see you guys do some stuff to each other, though. Do you fuck with Joss Stone? Absolute best voice in contemporary music, imo. I fell in love with her from the first album, and I really thought she was an obese older black woman. After a couple of years of listening to her, I saw the she was actually a young, hot white girl from the UK!


In the UK they don't have black radio, they just play what is popular, no matter the genre, so Joss was raised on all the classics. She is a real deal R&B singer like we had in the 60's.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

Grey Peacock Pheasant.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 14, 2020)

Not Such A Bad Place To Party Over The Weekend With Buds And Suds!


----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2020)

*Crystal Mill*
Historical place in the Gunnison County, Colorado
*Description*
The Crystal Mill, or the Old Mill is an 1892 wooden powerhouse located on an outcrop above the Crystal River in Crystal, Colorado, United States. It is accessible from Marble, Colorado via 4x4. Wikipedia

Opened: 1893


----------



## DCcan (Nov 15, 2020)

Nevermind, photo didnt load. probably exceeded size limits.


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Nevermind, photo didnt load. probably exceeded size limits.


There is a known pic issue at this time.

It's not personal on your end.


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> *Crystal Mill*
> Historical place in the Gunnison County, Colorado
> *Description*
> The Crystal Mill, or the Old Mill is an 1892 wooden powerhouse located on an outcrop above the Crystal River in Crystal, Colorado, United States. It is accessible from Marble, Colorado via 4x4. Wikipedia
> ...


Pretty neat outfit, using falling water to pressure air. Quite a bit later than my area of expertise in water power. When I was writing I learned far more about the drivers of machinery in the early 18th century than anyone needs to know. Being limited by the geography of Chicod Creek in Northern Carolina, I used an undershot mill in my story.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2020)

A field of lavender in Puimoisson, southern France. (Photo by Christophe Simon/AFP Photo)


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2020)

Royal Cemeteries of Meroe Pyramids in Begrawiya at River Nile State, Sudan on November 10, 2019. (Photo by Mohamed Nureldin Abdallah/Reuters)


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2020)

Valea Rea (The Bad Valley) on Fagaras mountains near Nucsoara, central Romania on October 31, 2019. (Photo by Daniel Mihailescu/AFP Photo)


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2020)

DCcan said:


> View attachment 4744209
> 
> A field of lavender in Puimoisson, southern France. (Photo by Christophe Simon/AFP Photo)


Nope. The farmer's gonna be pissed that someone dropped a stone building in his field...


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 16, 2020)

The backyard at my retirement house.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Afgani Hash


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Afgani Hash
> 
> View attachment 4744258


I'm imagining biting into it and a sweet tootsie roll taste lashes my tongue with chocolatey goodness. mmmmm mmmmm


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2020)

*sugar*, corn syrup, palm oil, condensed skim milk, cocoa, whey, soy lecithin, and artificial and natural flavors


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Afgani Hash
> 
> View attachment 4744258


My favorite back in the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> My favorite back in the day.


Yeah, there's nothing like real hash! So damn tasty!


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 16, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4744266
> *sugar*, corn syrup, palm oil, condensed skim milk, cocoa, whey, soy lecithin, and artificial and natural flavors


Ahhhhhh diabetes how I hate you


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, there's nothing like real hash! So damn tasty!


Absolutely! I couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 17, 2020)

Photographer Kei Nomiyama , fireflies in the mountains of Shikoku Island, Japan
Fireflies in the bamboo forest below.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4744558


That ... bites


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2020)

Prettiest tree in my neighborhood.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2020)

Neapolitan Wrasse


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2020)

Taken in Rogoznica, Croatia. (Photo by Rudolf Gonda/REDISCOVER Nature/EEA)






Western Tatras, Slovakia. (Photo by Filip Hrebenda/REDISCOVER Nature/EEA)






Close-up of lack of spraying BT. (Photo by Daniele Giannetti/REDISCOVER Nature/EEA)


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)

DCcan said:


> View attachment 4745372
> Photographer Kei Nomiyama , fireflies in the mountains of Shikoku Island, Japan
> Fireflies in the bamboo forest below.
> View attachment 4745373


One time at the river camp the ground was covered with glow worms. Look like the stars were on the ground. That's the only time I ever saw them.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 21, 2020)

injinji said:


> One time at the river camp the ground was covered with glow worms. Look like the stars were on the ground. That's the only time I ever saw them.


River camp? Is that anything like band camp? 



SH420


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> River camp? Is that anything like band camp?
> 
> View attachment 4747951
> 
> SH420


No wood winds, but I do keep a weather radio at all of my camps. This is the river camp. Of course it was a couple three camps ago when I saw the glow worms.


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)

I had a few weeks worth of pictures on my camera. This is from the deck outside the cowhide room at the river house.


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)

Heading home from the river house yesterday. Seemed like fawns were late dropping this year. There are at least three sets of twins in the deer I see daily.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

Now that’s a redfish


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Amazing Butterfly


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Now that’s a redfish View attachment 4748115


We called them "Bull Reds" at that size or larger.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We called them "Bull Reds" at that size or larger.


Idk that I’ve seen any much larger. Scary thought.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Thank you, I needed that brother.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Idk that I’ve seen any much larger. Scary thought.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 22, 2020)

“Station squabble” London Underground fight over a crumb of food.(Photo by Sam Rowley/LUMIX Wildlife Photographer of the Year)


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2020)

DCcan said:


> “Station squabble” London Underground fight over a crumb of food.(Photo by Sam Rowley/LUMIX Wildlife Photographer of the Year)


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 22, 2020)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/jyth00


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Now that’s a redfish View attachment 4748115


Just take my tag already


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2020)

Raccoons always add a touch of class.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 23, 2020)

Piano Turned Into Fountain


----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2020)

International Space Station in front of the sun, in broad daylight. (Photo by Andrew McCarthy/South West News Service)


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

Kids are getting a telescope for Xmas. I can't wait to use it too


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Kids are getting a telescope for Xmas. I can't wait to use it too


What sort?


----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Hi y'all
> We have a very successful thread for funny pictures.
> We have a few for hot andor underdressed people.
> We have a Badass Vids thread.
> ...


Golden Himalayans Raspberry Terps from the hidden garden


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What sort?


Actually just cancelled the order. I'm looking for a smaller travel size, easy to use and not expensive one.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually just cancelled the order. I'm looking for a smaller travel size, easy to use and not expensive one.


In that instance I highly recommend binoculars. Fujinon makes a wonderful 10x70, and the Russian big binos are a pretty good deal. I’ve had my 20x90s for fifteen years now.

Scope-wise I’d be looking at a small 6-inch “Dobsonian” reflector. Refractors that are worth the money are amazingly expensive. Use some money for a good (Tele Vue is the Cadillac) wide-field eyepiece, and “Burnham’s Catalog”. A very engaging book about the night sky. And Sky Atlas starmaps.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

DCcan said:


> International Space Station in front of the sun, in broad daylight. (Photo by Andrew McCarthy/South West News Service)
> 
> View attachment 4754249


That reminds me. I hiked in to the old river camp and picked my oranges a couple three nights ago. (not near as smooth as the sun though)


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually just cancelled the order. I'm looking for a smaller travel size, easy to use and not expensive one.


I have a spotting scope I picked up in thrift store or pawn shop that I use ten times as much as my bigger scopes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> I have a spotting scope I picked up in thrift store or pawn shop that I use ten times as much as my bigger scopes.


Looking at spotting scopes and binoculars right now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Kids are getting a telescope for Xmas. I can't wait to use it too


Nice....what were u thinking of getting, or were getting?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice....what were u thinking of getting, or were getting?


It was a $100 amazon "deal" I found cheaper and off amazon the reviews where crap. But now I'm at square one and don't really know what to buy. It's just a stepping stone for them....if they show interest I'll upgrade. If not well then maybe I should just get something to bring camping or in the jeep that can look at the stars. Still looking closer to $200 if you want a tripod


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

These are sweet but is it too much?




__





SkyMaster 15-35x70mm Zoom Porro Binoculars | Celestron







www.celestron.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It was a $100 amazon "deal" I found cheaper and off amazon the reviews where crap. But now I'm at square one and don't really know what to buy. It's just a stepping stone for them....if they show interest I'll upgrade. If not well then maybe I should just get something to bring camping or in the jeep that can look at the stars. Still looking closer to $200 if you want a tripod


Celestrons are nice. You know you might wanna ck out the celestron website...May give you some ideas...who knows...I love mine..


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It was a $100 amazon "deal" I found cheaper and off amazon the reviews where crap. But now I'm at square one and don't really know what to buy. It's just a stepping stone for them....if they show interest I'll upgrade. If not well then maybe I should just get something to bring camping or in the jeep that can look at the stars. Still looking closer to $200 if you want a tripod


 I have one that lives in my closet, I don't remember what brand.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

This is also nice.




__





LandScout 20-60x80mm Angled Zoom Spotting Scope with Table-top Tripod | Celestron







www.celestron.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This is also nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also it a good idea to get a polarizing filter for viewing the moon...just makes it easier on the eyes so the Moon doesn't blind you when you look at it...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This is also nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trouble is the mount. It’s good for low elevations but crap for near zenith.


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The trouble is the mount. It’s good for low elevations but crap for near zenith.


I remember that now that you mentioned it.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> if they show interest I'll upgrade. If not well then maybe I should just get something to bring camping or in the jeep that can look at the stars. Still looking closer to $200 if you want a tripod


Libraries often have ones you can check out.
People donate them, they pile up actually.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2020)

Think you could ck with the local astronomical societies and see if anyone is selling one....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

I'll look into those but I'd be highly doubtful of finding anything out here. I am in pretty much nowhere....not to many people like it here year-round.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll look into those but I'd be highly doubtful of finding anything out here. I am in pretty much nowhere....not to many people like it here year-round.


Still patrolling Craigslist might score a high value opportunity


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Still patrolling Craigslist might score a high value opportunity


Just checked...nothing


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just checked...nothing


Send me a PM, I might have a deal for you.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2020)

Maybe a waterproof unit kids can carry anywhere?



https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Optics-Solo-Monocular-8x25/dp/B002OD7Z36/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Vortex+8x25&qid=1606618322&sr=8-1


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Maybe a waterproof unit kids can carry anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Optics-Solo-Monocular-8x25/dp/B002OD7Z36/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Vortex+8x25&qid=1606618322&sr=8-1


I might want one of those anyway....put it right in the center console of the jeep.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Send me a PM, I might have a deal for you.


Just sent you one.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Maybe a waterproof unit kids can carry anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Optics-Solo-Monocular-8x25/dp/B002OD7Z36/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Vortex+8x25&qid=1606618322&sr=8-1


Not enough aperture


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I might want one of those anyway....put it right in the center console of the jeep.


My fail story is Olympus 10x25s from the Zon. I can’t make them work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not enough aperture


Not what I'm looking for but cool on another level......good for hiking or the jeep.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not enough aperture


For just about anything, yes.
Kids have good eyes though, and better imaginations.
I was looking at waterproof armoring and convenience for kids.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Not what I'm looking for but cool on another level......good for hiking or the jeep.


Anything that you reach for to see better is 


win.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

Yeah it's all about getting the spark....fun and interesting.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it's all about getting the spark....fun and interesting.


What's your price point for a telescope 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 29, 2020)

I have this one. Mamashark bought it for me a few years ago. Actually mine is the 2 not the 3. Either way it's a good little scope. You can see the moon in great detail. I like looking at Jupiter. Still looks like a dot, but you can see the moons along side the planet. 
I don't like the tripod as it's shaky so it's easy to lose your spot in the sky, sometimes 



https://www.amazon.com/Orion-GoScope-Refractor-Travel-Telescope/dp/B0732V3L94/ref=asc_df_B0732V3L94/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309770125437&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17750286069558203464&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9032139&hvtargid=pla-491565324870&psc=1



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have this one. Mamashark bought it for me a few years ago. Actually mine is the 2 not the 3. Either way it's a good little scope. You can see the moon in great detail. I like looking at Jupiter. Still looks like a dot, but you can see the moons along side the planet.
> I don't like the tripod as it's shaky so it's easy to lose your spot in the sky, sometimes
> 
> 
> ...


That is kinda like the first one I picked. Around $100 is good. I don't want to spend a bunch of money on something that doesn't get used.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Full grown belted sand fish from the gulf.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> These are sweet but is it too much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is going cheap!








Arecibo Observatory collapses ahead of planned demolition


The instrument platform of the 305-meter telescope at Arecibo Observatory in Puerto Rico collapsed overnight, according to the National Science Foundation.




www.cnn.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Full grown belted sand fish from the gulf.
> View attachment 4757016


That would look cool in an aquarium.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That would look cool in an aquarium.


Caught one of these on Guam, had it in our fish tank for awhile. Moon Wrasse.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2020)

What a beautiful fish - when we lived in Key West I collected (at night mostly). Caught some beautiful critters there too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 3, 2020)

My cat 
Well one of them
The one that won’t leave me alone


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My cat
> Well one of them
> The one that won’t leave me alone
> View attachment 4758912


I had a cat named Hell Bitch (named after the Captain's mare in Lonesome Dove) who was between my feet every step I took outside. Before we got the river house, my camping was limited to two nights a week, but that was too much for Hell Bitch. She left and stayed gone about a week in protest. She came back and only stayed 3-4 days and took off again, this time to never return. I know she is living with some blue haired old lady eating tuna every night. No way a coyote got her.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Brickedbox (Dec 7, 2020)

It get’s cold up here.


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2020)

Brickedbox said:


> It get’s cold up here.





Welcome to TnT!

This one is nice.

Did you take this shot?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2020)

Brickedbox said:


> It get’s cold up here.


Love the Sun Dog - haven't seen that since we left interior Alaska.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Love the Sun Dog - haven't seen that since we left interior Alaska.


I believe it is a lens flare...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I believe it is a lens flare...


you're probably right - typically the Sun Dog is more circular.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> you're probably right - typically the Sun Dog is typically more circular.


I’ll weigh in for sun dog.

There are two excitable arcs at about 22 degrees. One stays circular, but the other sags into a subtle bell shape near the horizon. The second accounts for most of the visible parhelia (sun dogs) that get noticed.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

This is from an evening since I last posted sunset snaps. Broken long leaf pines means it's from the back deck at the sandhill house.


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

This morning at the river house.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Cool Looking Geyser


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

Sacramento sunset.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Brickedbox (Dec 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4762439
> 
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> ...


My son took this one. He is 13, now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2020)

Meet The Indian Giant Squirrel - Almost Too Beautiful To Be Real (9 Pics)


When squirrel expert John Koprowski first saw a Malabar giant squirrel, also known as an Indian giant squirrel, he couldn’t believe his eyes.




kingdomstv.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Meet The Indian Giant Squirrel - Almost Too Beautiful To Be Real (9 Pics)
> 
> 
> When squirrel expert John Koprowski first saw a Malabar giant squirrel, also known as an Indian giant squirrel, he couldn’t believe his eyes.
> ...


Proof that punk is not dead.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Black Bat Flower


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Meet The Indian Giant Squirrel - Almost Too Beautiful To Be Real (9 Pics)
> 
> 
> When squirrel expert John Koprowski first saw a Malabar giant squirrel, also known as an Indian giant squirrel, he couldn’t believe his eyes.
> ...


Sweet...



Awesome color....



Love the colors with this one...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Sacramento sunset.
> View attachment 4764424


Northgate area?


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

This evening, across from the field down at the riverhouse.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2020)

injinji said:


> This evening, across from the field down at the riverhouse.
> 
> View attachment 4766238


How's the porch? Love the view...


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> How's the porch? Love the view...


We got the deck boards off time before last, then took down the frame the last time we worked on it. Had to take out more of the old posts than I had figured. In a 48 foot run, there is only one post at each end that I can save.

I haven't ordered lumber yet. Would not mind going past the holiday, since we have family coming in who want to stay down there. I've been sleeping there about 57% of the time, so a good deal of my (weed related) stuff would have to be moved before it's kid safe.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Northgate area?


I don't know, it was from KCRA's website.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

An hour ago
27.509722, -82.715833


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> An hour ago
> 27.509722, -82.715833


Nice. Cousin D lives in Bradenton. When I was a kid and we came over from Tampa, it was a nice drive with orange trees and cow pastures most of the way. Been 40 years since I've been down there, so I'm guess the cows and orange trees are gone.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

injinji said:


> Nice. Cousin D lives in Bradenton. When I was a kid and we came over from Tampa, it was a nice drive with orange trees and cow pastures most of the way. Been 40 years since I've been down there, so I'm guess the cows and orange trees are gone.


It looks nothing like it did when I got there in 1977.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Kushash (Dec 15, 2020)

Xmas cactus is blooming.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2020)

Texas evening


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4769118


made that the background on my phone.


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 15, 2020)

Off my back deck this early summer, just before evening...

FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 15, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> Off my back deck this early summer, just before evening...
> View attachment 4769158
> FF


I'm sorry everyone..I'm medded up lol...that pic is early morning...guess I'll adjust my afternoon dose!( a little MORE lol)
FF


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> I'm sorry everyone..I'm medded up lol...that pic is early morning...guess I'll adjust my afternoon dose!( a little MORE lol)
> FF


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4769118


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4769396


that's an awesome one.....


----------



## Brettman (Dec 16, 2020)

Thought some of you might like this dildo I shaped the other day. We were drilling in some good clay. I let it dry for a day and gave it some spray paint lol. Not sure what I’m going to do with it  Maybe leave it in someone’s truck or something.


----------



## Brettman (Dec 16, 2020)

Or is there a specific penis thread I should have posted in. @shrxhky420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Or is there a specific penis thread I should have posted in. @shrxhky420


Actually yes, there is a specific thread...





__





Rate your Penis


Send me a pic, and I will heterosexually rate your penis and post the results here. Simple as that.



www.rollitup.org





SH420


----------



## Star Dog (Dec 16, 2020)

Overlooked astounding beauty! 

I copied them from a link I think they are beautiful photos.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Crystal Piano


----------



## Brickedbox (Dec 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> you're probably right - typically the Sun Dog is more circular.


Nopers. It’s a Sun Dog, in Bethel Alaska. The clouds were going Super Sayan, while we were building the hospital.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2020)

Last week we had frost 6 of the 7 days. This was about the 5th or 6th day.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


>


Love to pull up a good warm cover. Thanks.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 18, 2020)

Jellyfish at Aqua Park Shinagawa in Tokyo. (Photo by Kazuhiro Nogi/AFP Photo)


----------



## DCcan (Dec 18, 2020)

Saint Isaac’s Cathedral in St Petersburg (Photo by Anton Vaganov/Reuters)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 18, 2020)

injinji said:


> Love to pull up a good warm cover. Thanks.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Bamboo Forest
(not sure of location)


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)

There was a big white frost this morning. Including on my car windshield. So while I was waiting for my defrost to start working, I stepped out long enough to get this snap. It's a black and white world before the sun rises.

Fun fact. Car thermometer read 32F at the riverhouse. 1 1/2 miles away on the sandhill it was 28F.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Jellyfish at Aqua Park Shinagawa in Tokyo. (Photo by Kazuhiro Nogi/AFP Photo)


Monterey had a glorious cnidarian exhibit.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2020)

Some sea urchins pick up shells etc. and use them as hats. Some enterprising aquarist began 3D-printing ... tiny hats.

In nature:



In aquaria:


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Fireback grouper


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fireback grouper
> 
> View attachment 4772901


I'd eat that.


----------



## spliffendz (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 20, 2020)

Home. 
Beautiful.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

Hog fish


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hog fishView attachment 4773307View attachment 4773308


That's one of the best eating fish out there & those are pigs!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2020)

Presented without comment other than wow.









Viral Pictures Of Iridescent Clouds (Rainbow Clouds) In Serbia


These are also known as rainbow clouds




www.google.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Presented without comment other than wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like the one I posted back in the summer.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2020)

And they have crazy big mouth's too!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And they have crazy big mouth's too!View attachment 4773363


I can imagine, being that the usual way to get one is thru spear fishing, they make a pretty good size target


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2020)

Welp for those those living on the big island of Hawaii, you had a surprise wake up this morning......she is a beautiful beast......but so destructive....






she wakes from her slumber.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I can imagine, being that the usual way to get one is thru spear fishing, they make a pretty good size target


All the fishing I've done in S. Fla I've never caught one nor seen anyone else catch one either, but I have speared a boat load of them.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2020)

"THE FISH - A Hogfish is a Wrasse! Wrasse boasts one of the most delicate and moist flesh in the Florida waters. A species that has adapted a long snout to dig for mollusks in the sand and retrieve shrimps and crabs from within reefs and stone formations on the ocean floor. With a diet of Shellfish, Mussels and Clams, the natural sweetness of its prey lends that characteristic to the flavor of the Hogfish. As most have heard, shrimp contain cholesterol (the good type), the Hogfish has the ability to convert the cholesterol into pure fat that it stores as intramuscular fat. This contributes to moisture and oil in the flesh which translates to a silky and delicate mouth feel. Definitely different for whole fish presentation.
Ceviche, Steam, Saute, Pan Roast."


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> "THE FISH - A Hogfish is a Wrasse! Wrasse boasts one of the most delicate and moist flesh in the Florida waters. A species that has adapted a long snout to dig for mollusks in the sand and retrieve shrimps and crabs from within reefs and stone formations on the ocean floor. With a diet of Shellfish, Mussels and Clams, the natural sweetness of its prey lends that characteristic to the flavor of the Hogfish. As most have heard, shrimp contain cholesterol (the good type), the Hogfish has the ability to convert the cholesterol into pure fat that it stores as intramuscular fat. This contributes to moisture and oil in the flesh which translates to a silky and delicate mouth feel. Definitely different for whole fish presentation.
> Ceviche, Steam, Saute, Pan Roast."


Damn it now I'm hungry  That sounds awesome!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> "THE FISH - A Hogfish is a Wrasse! Wrasse boasts one of the most delicate and moist flesh in the Florida waters. A species that has adapted a long snout to dig for mollusks in the sand and retrieve shrimps and crabs from within reefs and stone formations on the ocean floor. With a diet of Shellfish, Mussels and Clams, the natural sweetness of its prey lends that characteristic to the flavor of the Hogfish. As most have heard, shrimp contain cholesterol (the good type), the Hogfish has the ability to convert the cholesterol into pure fat that it stores as intramuscular fat. This contributes to moisture and oil in the flesh which translates to a silky and delicate mouth feel. Definitely different for whole fish presentation.
> Ceviche, Steam, Saute, Pan Roast."


You are what you eat you know. Shrimp, scallops, mussels yum


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn it now I'm hungry  That sounds awesome!


I would so eat that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I would so eat that
> 
> View attachment 4774263


Knife skills beautiful


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And they have crazy big mouth's too!View attachment 4773363


Is that what the fish on the right is? My buddy and his son.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Is that what the fish on the right is? My buddy and his son.
> View attachment 4774381


Jaws, coloration and tailfin say yes


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 21, 2020)

Just missing the two-tone color. Oh, I see it now.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 21, 2020)

That's one ugly fish. It better taste good.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 21, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Is that what the fish on the right is? My buddy and his son.
> View attachment 4774381


id say the fish on the left is a red snapper. 



and the knife skills are being performed on a tuna steak. maybe


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's one ugly fish. It better taste good.


Ever sea a monkfish? Breaks a mirror but makes a great meal.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> id say the fish on the left is a red snapper.
> 
> View attachment 4774399
> 
> and the knife skills are being performed on a tuna steak. maybe


I was thinking snapper, but you could be right


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 21, 2020)

Red snapper makes good ceviche.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> id say the fish on the left is a red snapper.
> 
> View attachment 4774399
> 
> and the knife skills are being performed on a tuna steak. maybe


Curiosity. Is boru (börü) Turkish?


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 21, 2020)

lol it comes from the name of king Brian Boru, 1014 i think he died. the last high king of ireland to unite the whole country in peace, every day is a school day bud. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> lol it comes from the name of king Brian Boru, 1014 i think he died. the last high king of ireland to unite the whole country in peace, every day is a school day bud. lol


Sorry and thanks!









Brian Boru - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ever sea a monkfish? Breaks a mirror but makes a great meal.
> 
> View attachment 4774400
> 
> View attachment 4774401


yeah monkfish are beautiful, im nearly sure if your going to buy a steak the best piece is the right shoulder.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> yeah monkfish are beautiful, im nearly sure if your going to buy a steak the best piece is the right shoulder.


I’ve only had filets. The ones made by a restaurant chef were amazing. The one I grilled in ‘88 was not so good.

~edit~ what’s wrong with the left shoulder?


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve only had filets. The ones made by a restaurant chef were amazing. The one I grilled in ‘88 was not so good.
> 
> ~edit~ what’s wrong with the left shoulder?


not that there is anything wrong with the left shoulder, the right one is the biggest, it has the most meat on it. when i say right shoulder i mean the whole right side fillet.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> not that there is anything wrong with the left shoulder, the right one is the biggest, it has the most meat on it.


I didn’t realize they were asymmetric. Flatfish show how that works. I love flounder and sole.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 21, 2020)

cod, battered and deep fried, ya cant beat it lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> cod, battered and deep fried, ya cant beat it lol


Real cod fish&chips oh yes, with tartar sauce


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Real cod fish&chips oh yes, with tartar sauce


This stuff is pretty good for a mass produced condiment.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> This stuff is pretty good for a mass produced condiment.
> View attachment 4774423


Surprisingly good: and $1.30
Annie clued me in


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's one ugly fish. It better taste good.


They are actually a very graceful swimmer & you never see their mouth open like that when alive.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4775497


The wife and I went out for a look after sundown. They are close.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

injinji said:


> The wife and I went out for a look after sundown. They are close.


Still not dark enough here.
Yesterday evening they were already beginning to separate.


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Still not dark enough here.
> Yesterday evening they were already beginning to separate.


Last night we waited too long to look. Tonight we went out two times before it was really dark enough, just to make sure we didn't forget and miss them again. With basketball season here, my nightly rambles have been more infrequent, but when I did get out, it has been fun watching them get together.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

injinji said:


> Last night we waited too long to look. Tonight we went out two times before it was really dark enough, just to make sure we didn't forget and miss them again. With basketball season here, my nightly rambles have been more infrequent, but when I did get out, it has been fun watching them get together.


Omg remember the commercial from 30 years ago “welcome to three point land!”


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Omg remember the commercial from 30 years ago “welcome to three point land!”


No. But I was never a big NBA fan, and I watched most of the FSU hoops games on the radio back then. Now fans bitch when there is a cupcake game on some hard to find directional channel (fox sports south like last night's game against Garner Webb for example) It was blacked out in my area, I couldn't get it through foxsportgo online, so I ended up heading to the river house at halftime and listening to the 2nd half there.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

injinji said:


> Last night we waited too long to look. Tonight we went out two times before it was really dark enough, just to make sure we didn't forget and miss them again. With basketball season here, my nightly rambles have been more infrequent, but when I did get out, it has been fun watching them get together.


Just saw them. They’re pulling apart.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

injinji said:


> No. But I was never a big NBA fan, and I watched most of the FSU hoops games on the radio back then. Now fans bitch when there is a cupcake game on some hard to find directional channel (fox sports south like last night's game against Garner Webb for example) It was blacked out in my area, I couldn't get it through foxsportgo online, so I ended up heading to the river house at halftime and listening to the 2nd half there.


Not a hoops fan but I remember the shoe ad.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2020)

Taken in South Africa.
Stolen from FB.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 23, 2020)

she's still going strong.....lets fill that caldera Kilauea....

the AP got a nice grab of one of the vents still going strong....






local update




__





Kīlauea - Volcano Updates | U.S. Geological Survey


The USGS Hawaiian Volcano Observatory issues Volcano Updates for Kīlauea as activity warrants.




volcanoes.usgs.gov


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)

I had to share the trail coming back from the creek.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2020)

injinji said:


> I had to share the trail coming back from the creek.
> 
> View attachment 4776208


What do you take through that?


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What do you take through that?


90% of the time I walk it. The gate you see at the end of the lane is the start of the riverhouse property and I walk down to the mouth of the creek every night I stay down there. But I drive the truck and tractor all the way to the river. I've taken my car as far as the old creek camp, but the road gets much worse after that.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 23, 2020)

Scared-y cat meet chicken shit.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)

Sunset from back deck at the sandhill house.



Sunset adjacent (front yard)


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)

A few minutes later from the back deck.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 24, 2020)

I know I post it annually, but it really is my fav xmas arrangement of all time....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

injinji said:


> A few minutes later from the back deck.
> 
> View attachment 4777197


My Christmas Eve sunset pics


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My Christmas Eve sunset pics
> 
> View attachment 4777200
> 
> ...


Nice rainbow.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

Water falling from the sky?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Water falling from the sky?


Novelty moisture, my first boss in CA called it


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)

Not that big a novelty here. We had upwards of an inch and a half today before the cold front blew it on up country.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

757growin said:


> View attachment 4777273


Wagyu?


----------



## 757growin (Dec 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Wagyu?


So Costco says! Lols. A gift from my wife


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

757growin said:


> So Costco says! Lols. A gift from my wife


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 24, 2020)

Just in time. Schlumbergera from Brazil, grown in Ontario. Aka Christmas cactus. Sole blossom on the plant.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 24, 2020)

Looking west over the pond with oak leaves overshadowing the walnut tree silhouette skeletons.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Looking west over the pond with oak leaves overshadowing the walnut tree silhouette skeletons.View attachment 4777329


that looks cold


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2020)

Barnabas Collins cold.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Barnabas Collins cold.


I vaguely remember commercials. Vampire?

anyway when I lived East, that color progression required temps well below frost.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I vaguely remember commercials. Vampire?
> 
> anyway when I lived East, that color progression required temps well below frost.




It was turned into a soap in the 60"s


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4777343
> 
> It was turned into a soap in the 60"s


Thank everybody mama gave not one fux

Not when there were game shows. Those were her happy place. Shit, I’m still conditioned to phrase it as a question.

When I got to college I was determined never to have to buy a vowel. I prevailed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My Christmas Eve sunset pics
> 
> View attachment 4777200
> 
> ...


I know this just ain't right but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> Fallbrook?





weedgrowinnewb said:


> Nevermind. That would be southwest.


Do mean like the Creek Fire Fallbrook? While the sunset is southwest this time of year, I'm in NW Florida.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

More iridescent clouds

















I posted a detail from this recently.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> that looks cold


Yes it is cold. 21° this morning with a surprise 6" of snow overnight. I turned this dishwasher into a snow thrower by grabbing a shovel.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Yes it is cold. 21° this morning with a surprise 6" of snow overnight. I turned this dishwasher into a snow thrower by grabbing a shovel.


The way you worded that made me think repurposed appliance


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The way you worded that made me think repurposed appliance
> 
> View attachment 4777763


Traditionally, the question is "How do you turn a dishwasher into a snowblower?" A : "Buy her a shovel."
Nowadays I'm the dishwasher, so I interjected myself into equation. Truthfully, the John Deere did most of the work.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

The frost made the sandhill look like a sandhill this morning.


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

View from the laundry room door.



Waiting on the windshield ice to melt, looking upstream.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 26, 2020)

Took our niece to the local adventure park last summer. Had to laugh when I saw the ear tag on this ewe.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 26, 2020)

Spending time with Gkids last winter, we lured in a male cardinal using the 250 North American Birds in Song book. It flew from tree to tree wondering where the song was coming from - astonishing the kids. It landed long enough to get a photo sitting on the corkscrew hazelnut. Cool heart shaped bit snow to the right of it.

Not sure if it was the same male or not but a male cardinal pecked on my truck mirror and back window all summer. Payback perhaps for luring it in during the winter.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2020)

Two things I miss from the Midwest, Cardinals and fireflys.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

Tehachapis this am as a winter storm breaks up


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Tehachapis this am as a winter storm breaks up
> 
> View attachment 4780113View attachment 4780114


They lock the town down up there when it snows, it's stupid. They close the gates to all the access/egress routes. I guess they figure So Cal people can't drive in snow. Up here they just turn the chains required signs to make them visible.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> They lock the town down up there when it snows, it's stupid. They close the gates to all the access/egress routes. I guess they figure So Cal people can't drive in snow. Up here they just turn the chains required signs to make them visible.


The gate onto 58 west still sometimes gives me a start. I’m prone to see it as shut when it’s open.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

Two sun dogs: parhelion and Paulie

Paulie looks like he’s in the beam


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lace up heels - dark fashion


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 3, 2021)

Nothing to see here. Just letting a mustard plant go to seed. Lots of heat to those purple leaves when used in a salad.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Nothing to see here. Just letting a mustard plant go to seed. Lots of heat to those purple leaves when used in a salad.
> 
> View attachment 4785363


Do you harvest and keep the seed?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Do you harvest and keep the seed?


Sort of. I use a section of the garden to broadcast a variety of mixed greens. Then let several different plants go to seed, collect the seeds and broadcast plant again, till under and wait for the next crop. The next year I use a different section of the garden for rotation. The more mature leaves that we don't consume go to chickens - they fight over Russian kale - odd how they know nutrition better that some other two legged creatures. I haven't collected/saved seeds from the mixed greens from one year to the next though.

I've started saving seeds for Mexican marigolds, peanuts, cucumbers, dill and sunflowers. It's rewarding to save a buck or two.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Sort of. I use a section of the garden to broadcast a variety of mixed greens. Then let several different plants go to seed, collect the seeds and broadcast plant again, till under and wait for the next crop. The next year I use a different section of the garden for rotation. The more mature leaves that we don't consume go to chickens - they fight over Russian kale - odd how they know nutrition better that some other two legged creatures. I haven't collected/saved seeds from the mixed greens from one year to the next though.
> 
> I've started saving seeds for Mexican marigolds, peanuts, cucumbers, dill and sunflowers. It's rewarding to save a buck or two.


I would love to have a few hens here. They’d keep the backyard quite weed-free. Oh and homegrown eggs are just the best.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would love to have a few hens here. They’d keep the backyard quite weed-free. Oh and homegrown eggs are just the best.


Aside from their awesome protein production, hens are cool to watch - there is a definitive pecking order with one or two of them frequently being nasty to the others. One even thinks/behaves like a rooster with her dominance. Another one follows me and can be picked up and petted. Some have personality while others are just chickens. They're certainly Pavlovian, aways rushing towards me when I have something in my hand, anticipating a handout of sorts. I remind them that I protect them from the coyotes and their eggs are adequate payment. I've had one egg that was 104g (nearly quarter pound) and had a double yolk. A couple tiny eggs, without a yolk, have also been produced - called chicken farts. I feed them oyster shells - one hen seems to be getting more than her share based on her egg - too much calcium.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

Yeah chickens can go fuck off!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Aside from their awesome protein production, hens are cool to watch - there is a definitive pecking order with one or two of them frequently being nasty to the others. One even thinks/behaves like a rooster with her dominance. Another one follows me and can be picked up and petted. Some have personality while others are just chickens. They're certainly Pavlovian, aways rushing towards me when I have something in my hand, anticipating a handout of sorts. I remind them that I protect them from the coyotes and their eggs are adequate payment. I've had one egg that was 104g (nearly quarter pound) and had a double yolk. A couple tiny eggs, without a yolk, have also been produced - called chicken farts. I feed them oyster shells - one hen seems to be getting more than her share based on her egg - too much calcium.
> View attachment 4785585


Today’s kitchen experiment. Jumbo eggs (almost) steamed hard in the Instant Pot.

Three eggs went to deviled eggs (allrecipes) using my current fave mod: (to three eggs so 1/2 recipe) I added 1/2 strip bacon (fried then minced fine) and 1/2 tsp Tapatío sauce. (plate with spoon)

The other three changed the tablespoon of mayo to a tablespoon of chipotle aioli. (bacon here also) A local gastropub introduced me to their awesome chipotle aioli last year, and after several iterations I got close enough to call it good. Many an onion ring served in the test program.

Time to put some Bax on the platter, some IPA in a glass, and try them out.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah chickens can go fuck off!


I have enjoyed living with chickens, before the divorce.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Today’s kitchen experiment. Jumbo eggs (almost) steamed hard in the Instant Pot.
> 
> Three eggs went to deviled eggs (allrecipes) using my current fave mod: (to three eggs so 1/2 recipe) I added 1/2 strip bacon (fried then minced fine) and 1/2 tsp Tapatío sauce. (plate with spoon)
> 
> ...


Verdict: Mayo and chile sauce is the winner. Brighter flavors. But the chipotle aioli eggs are a close second. Without the comparison batch they’d be top shelf.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

Base recipe recommended by Annie









Simple Deviled Eggs


With this easy deviled eggs recipe, a favorite snack is simple to prepare for a large group or party. These tasty little bites are always a hit.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Base recipe recommended by Annie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like mine with a bit of sweet relish, mayo, mustard, no veggies, a shake of worcestershire, and hot sauce. To each their own.
When im home sick i make a half dozen for myself and house em, makes me feel better and nobody suffers the after effects


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have enjoyed living with chickens, before the divorce.


I'd love to have a rooster, but was told no! Don't want a divorce. After 32 years, I'd rather sleep than win. 
A friend has a beautiful rooster that she named RuPaul.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I'd love to have a rooster, but was told no! Don't want a divorce. After 32 years, I'd rather sleep than win.
> A friend has a beautiful rooster that she named RuPaul.


We had hens until one day an itinerant rooster just turned up and decided to stay. We named him Stew, as a warning. He did not heed it.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I've started saving seeds for Mexican marigolds, peanuts, cucumbers, dill and sunflowers. It's rewarding to save a buck or two.


I save all sorts of seeds, but my saved seed Mammoth Jalapeno was all I could find pictures of. (Excuse the shape my sandhill garden is in. This was in September, long after I had passed the "F this" point of the summer. Also I'm putting most of my gardening time in at the riverhouse these days) This plant actually did much better than the two bought plants. The 50 gallons of soil in the kiddie pool may have had something to do with that though.



Saving seeds from hybrids is a bit tricky. About half will be pretty close to the parent plants, with the others taking traits from the two varieties used to make the hybrid, (If you have space and time, there is nothing wrong with saving all of them. But I usually cull any that falls too far from the tree)


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah chickens can go fuck off!


BIL is a chicken man. Them being across the road (1/4 mile away) is plenty close for me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> BIL is a chicken man. Them being across the road (1/4 mile away) is plenty close for me.


That implies cocks. Hens make a sweet noise.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That implies cocks. Hens make a sweet noise.


Sizzling in the pan


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That implies cocks. Hens make a sweet noise.


He does raise fighting chickens, but they have hens for eggs and hens for making chicks to sell too. He has a sweet setup with a lady who incubates the eggs and sells the chicks on halves. For a while they were doing the blue speckled feather legged chickens. I'm terrible with names, but they were in high demand a couple three years ago. Now folks are wanting traditional layers more.

For years he kept his cocks on tethers, but the panthers have got so bad he has them all in cages now. When a coon or a fox would get a roster it would look like a bomb went off with the blood and feathers. With a panther the tether is just broke and roster gone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> He does raise fighting chickens, but they have hens for eggs and hens for making chicks to sell too. He has a sweet setup with a lady who incubates the eggs and sells the chicks on halves. For a while they were doing the blue speckled feather legged chickens. I'm terrible with names, but they were in high demand a couple three years ago. Now folks are wanting traditional layers more.
> 
> For years he kept his cocks on tethers, but the panthers have got so bad he has them all in cages now. When a coon or a fox would get a roster it would look like a bomb when off with the blood and feathers. With a panther the tether is just broke and roster gone.


I opened the door to the coop one morning and a skunk was in there.......I almost fell back on my ass lol


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I opened the door to the coop one morning and a skunk was in there.......I almost fell back on my ass lol


It's always a white oak snake in the hen house that gets most folks. I have a picture somewhere of Daddy holding three eggs he retrieved from a snake. He cut it in half, got the eggs out, washed them off and put them back under the setting hen. Those eggs hatched.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> It's always a white oak snake in the hen house that gets most folks. I have a picture somewhere of Daddy holding three eggs he retrieved from a snake. He cut it in half, got the eggs out, washed them off and put them back under the setting hen. Those eggs hatched.


officer thinking.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> officer thinking.


though more than half the time I’d be rooting for the reptile. Snakes get for-shit PR.


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> though more than half the time I’d be rooting for the reptile. Snakes get for-shit PR.


I agree 100%. When I lived at the house by the pond I had a bad mice problem. I caught white oak snakes and turned loose in the house. Some of my lady friends were not as excited about my method of rodent control as I was.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> I agree 100%. When I lived at the house by the pond I had a bad mice problem. I caught white oak snakes and turned loose in the house. Some of my lady friends were not as excited about my method of rodent control as I was.


I had a ermine come clean up.....everything.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a ermine come clean up.....everything.


Those little guys are absolutely fearless & if they weighed in to the triple digits we'd probably be extinct by now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those little guys are absolutely fearless & if they weighed in to the triple digits we'd probably be extinct by now.


That's exactly what the GW said.

Ever see one while in your boxers? In the hallway? 3am?

We live in the woods....had a mouse problem.....it's been two years since this happened and we finally have chipmunks outside again.......it got everything.

GW said I was lucky enough to see one.......and it was beautiful but not...here, in my house. I saw it three times. Supposed to have a ten mile radius. I tracked it the morning after I saw it the first time. It looked in every nook and crack and hole in the snow around the property. Badass little fucker.

The first encounter was after my wife said a few times she saw something bigger then a mouse. So one night I heard something down stairs in the middle of the night. I went down and saw it dragging a big mouse or small rat. It looked at me like fuck you.....it was beautiful.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's exactly what the GW said.
> 
> Ever see one while in your boxers? In the hallway? 3am?
> 
> ...


On a deer hunting trip to a buddy's lodge we had a couple boned out & bagged hanging in a shed - and we started drinking (go figure).
Went out to make sure all was secure (lots of very big bears in the area) & the guy that was with me was drunk a/f.
An Ermine had made his way in & was jumping up trying to get to the meat & this dude says "don't worry, I'll get it" with a chunk of firewood in his hand. LOL!!
He would swing at this little dude & it would be behind him before he even hit the floor!

Needless to say the weasel lived & my buddy passed out from alcohol & exertion.
I gave the little fella a shank for the entertainment.


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> On a deer hunting trip to a buddy's lodge we had a couple boned out & bagged hanging in a shed - and we started drinking (go figure).
> Went out to make sure all was secure (lots of very big bears in the area) & the guy that was with me was drunk a/f.
> An Ermine had made his way in & was jumping up trying to get to the meat & this dude says "don't worry, I'll get it" with a chunk of firewood in his hand. LOL!!
> He would swing at this little dude & it would be behind him before he even hit the floor!
> ...


My only deer stealing story was when Cousin James killed a young doe down at the creek camp and had it in an ice chest, which would not quite close all the way. He had left to get some ice and passed me on the way out. I rode on down to look at it, and a very big hawk had pulled one of the hams out. He tried to fly off with it, but had to drop it. If I hadn't surprised him, I'm sure he would have had a meal off it at least.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's one of the best eating fish out there & those are pigs!


I was thinking I'd eat that. But srsly we all know I'd eat a lot of shit


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

My view Xmas morning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Awesome Nature


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

A man used a motorglider to get this great shot of a roll cloud.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 13, 2021)

I will walk across these bridges one day


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

View while waiting the 10-15 minutes after the wife got her jab today. Three more cars came in while we were waiting. The twenty minutes it took to get to town was about the same as we spent on site. I may be getting mine in the weeks to come. (if they have extra like they did today)


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Greenland Canyon


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2021)

This is the DEATH MASK of a young woman who drowned in the River Seine in the 1880's. As was customary in those days, her corpse was put on display in the Paris mortuary, in the hope that someone might recognize her and claim her body. The pathologist on duty became entranced by the girl with the enigmatic half-smile, and so he commissioned a plaster cast made of her face. This mask was replicated many times over. She became known as "L'Inconnue de la Seine,” or “The Unknown Woman of the Seine.”



In 1955, a toy maker named Asmund Laerdal created what we now know as the CPR doll. Asmund wanted his mannequin to have a natural appearance. Remembering a mask on the wall of his grandparents' house many years earlier, he decided that the L'Inconnue de la Seine would become the face of Resusci Anne. So you see, this anonymous woman who drowned in the 19th century is responsible for saving many, many lives the world over. It is said that she has the most kissed face of all time.






I hope you enjoyed this little histmed tale!

*The death mask that has saved thousands of lives*


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4797650
> 
> This is the DEATH MASK of a young woman who drowned in the River Seine in the 1880's. As was customary in those days, her corpse was put on display in the Paris mortuary, in the hope that someone might recognize her and claim her body. The pathologist on duty became entranced by the girl with the enigmatic half-smile, and so he commissioned a plaster cast made of her face. This mask was replicated many times over. She became known as "L'Inconnue de la Seine,” or “The Unknown Woman of the Seine.”
> 
> ...


No shit! That's cool to know.


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)

Once I found my glasses. . . .



. . . . it was much easier to get things plumb.



After a couple three weeks off for the holidays, I got back into deck mode yesterday.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2021)

Holy shit.... this is so fucking cool!!! 






I'm still in awe, so cool

SH420


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Amazing Nature


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4800546


Looks like a floating Pagani Huayra.


----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4800546


I have a '57 Feathercraft that needs some work. And a motor that doesn't weigh 200 pounds. It's not that fancy, but it would look sharp with the aluminium shined and the old Big Twin firing on all cylinders.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2021)

Victor is special. Just an amazing little solo jam.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 19, 2021)

Trees in Wales...1000 years old


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2021)

*Pink seesaws across US-Mexico border named Design of the Year 2020*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4801538


I’m ..:
fukn ribbeted


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4801538


Comes with a tongue shaped bidet nozzle.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Comes with a tongue shaped bidet nozzle.


“oddly aroused”


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> “oddly aroused”


no longer. Apathetic now


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2021)

@Bob Zmuda (Not my pic)


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Beautiful Milky Way...


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2021)

Lenticular cloud.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4803416


would you try it?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> would you try it?


Sure! But only a taste. 

I love spam but have cut back on meat in general because it aggravates my arthritis. 
Had to cut back on sugar and quit drinking for the same reason. 


I am slowly losing my will to live...


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4803416


Dang it. Now I have to wash a frying pan the next time I go camping. (no way in hell I could talk the wife into cooking it in the air fryer)


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> would you try it?


Hell yea. Hikers call the Spam in the plastic pouches Meat Pops, so. . . . . . .


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4804051


The url is missing.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 23, 2021)

Faith In Humanity


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 26, 2021)

Awesome dragon statue in Slovenia


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

Shy baby meerkat


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2021)

Jazz virtuoso (and the nicest guy) Christian Howes arranges and covers Prince's Sometimes it Snows in April on violin, viola, guitar and bass. Really nice tribute, great arrangement. Enjoy.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 4, 2021)

Cold wild berries due to ice fog this morning. Absolutely gorgeous winter wonderland with frost on trees and shrubs.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Cold wild berries due to ice fog this morning. Absolutely gorgeous winter wonderland with frost on trees and shrubs.
> 
> View attachment 4816110View attachment 4816111


 Cool pics, literally.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Cold wild berries due to ice fog this morning. Absolutely gorgeous winter wonderland with frost on trees and shrubs.
> 
> View attachment 4816110View attachment 4816111


nice.....good grabs


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Cold wild berries due to ice fog this morning. Absolutely gorgeous winter wonderland with frost on trees and shrubs.
> 
> View attachment 4816110View attachment 4816111


That's Rime ice https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rime_ice

Cool pic


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Jazz virtuoso (and the nicest guy) Christian Howes arranges and covers Prince's Sometimes it Snows in April on violin, viola, guitar and bass. Really nice tribute, great arrangement. Enjoy.


Thanks!


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 6, 2021)

I've filled the slough at the riverhouse. Now I just have to catch fish in the river and throw them over the bank.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Flame Lily


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

The embedded video is worth viewing.





__





frost


Art, design, and visual culture.




www.thisiscolossal.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4821285


Nice.

I was intrigued to find more information.

Thor's Well.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Moss Bridges-Ireland


----------



## DCcan (Feb 11, 2021)

_Bay of Mont Saint-Michel in the French western region of Normandy, as winter weather with snow and cold temperatures hits a large northern part of the country, France, February 10, 2021._


----------



## DCcan (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> _Bay of Mont Saint-Michel in the French western region of Normandy, as winter weather with snow and cold temperatures hits a large northern part of the country, France, February 10, 2021._


I saw that on the news. Very rare for snow there.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 11, 2021)

Passion Flower


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2021)

Iceberg sculptor?


----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2021)

Underwater series


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Iceberg sculptor?


I think the tide did it. So ice must be stationary, not an iceberg.

Edit: but that is just a guess.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> I think the tide did it. So ice must be stationary, not an iceberg.
> 
> Edit: but that is just a guess.


It just seems too perfect to me for that. Probably photoshopped.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Feb 13, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Moss Bridges-Ireland
> 
> View attachment 4822334


Turn off the burple lights for pictures xD.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> It just seems too perfect to me for that. Probably photoshopped.


Not to sure about that imo. There are quite a few inconsistencies.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> It just seems too perfect to me for that. Probably photoshopped.


*What process caused this amazing effect in Pleneau Bay, Antarctica? Photograph by Sander Klaassen.*

imgur link and the Original National Geographic link to the photo in question.

*Iceberg in Pleneau Bay, Antarctica*




snowhorse420

8 years ago·edited 8 years ago

Antarctic program employee here... They are formed by water runoff from the top of the berg. The runoff forms gullies and streams similar a trellace pattern seen in the headwaters of river systems. As the berg get lees buoyant it rises and the streams incise forming "nik points". The berg in the photo must have been a flat sheet that broke off without chunking out. That formed a uniform drainage pattern. I've never seen one a defined as good as that one though...
edit** I have pics I've taken if you guys want em...
edit** I didn't look at the picture clearly enough. It is from different layers in the snow, not a trellace drainage pattern. **smacks forehead
edit** sorry about spelling and errors I was updating from my iPad... I guess what is going on in the picture is something interesting that is likely just the result of a number of different of factors. The best answer is likely "I don't know".
It definitely looks like an ice shelf. and not a berg. I"ll post some pics I've taken of the Ross ice shelf...
Edit** : penguin party on berg: Imgur Ross ice shelf: Imgur Glacier ice contacting sea ice: Imgur Shackleton's Hut: Imgur


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/135lri


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> *What process caused this amazing effect in Pleneau Bay, Antarctica? Photograph by Sander Klaassen.*
> 
> imgur link and the Original National Geographic link to the photo in question.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected.


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I stand corrected.


I was wrong. It was runoff. Looks like turned chair or table legs to me. But then I'm highAF.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was wrong. It was runoff. Looks like turned chair or table legs to me. But then I'm highAF.


This explanation is the most plausible I’ve found.






Striations of Time – Paul Nicklen







paulnicklen.com


----------



## DCcan (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals this week


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Feb 23, 2021)

Midland Texas






Chester Virginia






Oklahoma City, Oklahoma


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 23, 2021)

Montreal Botanical


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2021)

First daylight, full moon, raven bomb!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 27, 2021)

Rush Hour yesterday.
Ship coming in with the tide, had to beat it to the drawbridge.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 2, 2021)

Good morning. It's a great day to say, it's a great day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2021)

Chinese primrose 'Kanzakura' estimated age 85 years
The Omiya Bonsai Art Museum, Japan


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

The sky is full of cirrus clouds that have that relaxed chaotic look that suggests exceptionally low wind shear at altitude.

This one looks like a galaxy to me.



This one looks like a phoenix, or perhaps the old JAL logo (mirrored).


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Mar 3, 2021)

Frank Hurley Photo award winners


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 3, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4842185


I have a Lawrence Wisteria (Japanese) vine that the flowers appear similar. After five years of growth it didn't produce any flowers, so I pruned it early in the Spring and threatened it that if it didn't bloom I'd chop it down. It bloomed last year and am glad I kept it.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 6, 2021)

Becoming One With Nature Series


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2021)

Random internet grab.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2021)

Annndddd another.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

Someone posted a link a while back of these macro shots. 


Absolute stunning photos


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Bright and shiny it is.

The Shrine is open to anyone at anytime.
Full of history and people.

Imam Hussain's Shrine






Too many people.


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks a bit like something from a DMT trip.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 16, 2021)

Great golden digger wasp sitting on lemon tyme flowers in herb garden last summer.


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4639573
> 
> These, and more, were started back in April in the veg tent.
> 
> ...


First full bloom of any flowers in our yard this season.


These are volunteer. This pot did not have any flowers in it last year.

Last years jars of jam were given out as christmas gifts and were well received, everyone said they enjoyed it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> First full bloom of any flowers in our yard this season.
> View attachment 4858564
> 
> These are volunteer. This pot did not have any flowers in it last year.
> ...


We make some every year.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow! This incredible image of the Milky Way took 12 years to create


Finnish astrophotographer J-P Metsavainio spent 1,250 hours over the course of about 12 years creating a single image that reveals the magnificent beauty of the entire Milky Way galaxy.




www.space.com





​


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Wow! This incredible image of the Milky Way took 12 years to create
> 
> 
> Finnish astrophotographer J-P Metsavainio spent 1,250 hours over the course of about 12 years creating a single image that reveals the magnificent beauty of the entire Milky Way galaxy.
> ...


“Starry Night” by a young Jackson Pollock


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2021)

Stuck with yourself like the rest of us
Dirt gets done and then we back to dust
Running in Place, Sun in my Face, Lemme Fly Away, Heaven won't wait


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 21, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Becoming One With Nature Series


LOL plants in your house be like “ my ph is off and this tap water hurts, I think I’ll die now” plants in nature. “ is that a crack in concrete I see” this is not pot specific I’m talking shit about all the tropical very diva houseplants I keep. Love them but they are WORK.


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Mar 21, 2021)

Smooth-coated Otters, the “Zouk family”, crosses Penang Road in Singapore on March 3, 2021, the World Wildlife Day.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

The yellow dots mark the locations of protostars studied by the Hubble and Spitzer telescopes. All other features are photographic.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 21, 2021)

Some pics from last summer


----------



## srh88 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 22, 2021)

Giant leopard moth caterpillar crawling on the micro clover ground cover in my no till compound. Not sure if they're friend or foe but left it be. Even the chickens won't eat fuzzy crawlers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2021)

Mr. Stink is going to burst into flames any minute...


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mr. Stink is going to burst into flames any minute...
> View attachment 4860525


My Not Sue, aka Fat Sue lays like that all the time.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 23, 2021)

Biggest chicken egg ever today - 109g or 3.9oz. Too much calcium perhaps No wonder they squawk after laying.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Biggest chicken egg ever today - 109g or 3.9oz. Too much calcium perhaps No wonder they squawk after laying.
> 
> View attachment 4860668


Is the shell thick?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is the shell thick?


I'm not sure as I haven't cracked it yet, but guessing so. Hoping for a double yolk. I'd already have your answer, but she wanted chia pudding with pumpkin seeds and strawberries this morning - so I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I'm not sure as I haven't cracked it yet, but guessing so. Hoping for a double yolk. I'd already have your answer, but she wanted chia pudding with pumpkin seeds and strawberries this morning - so I'll find out tomorrow.


Know which bird did it? 








'Wrinkled' egg?


I have seen a few of them occasionally with my 'old' hens, but one of the adult hens I bought recently is consistently laying 'wrinkled' eggs. Does anyone know how this happens? I'll post a picture if it's not clear what I mean.




www.backyardchickens.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Biggest chicken egg ever today - 109g or 3.9oz. Too much calcium perhaps No wonder they squawk after laying.
> 
> View attachment 4860668


This is proof that humans aren’t the only animals that can write.

Those ridges say fuuuuck oh holy Jesus fuuuuuck make it end fuuuuuuck


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Know which bird did it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not sure which one is responsible. I do feed them oyster shells to keep the shells harder. The yolks are getting more orange vs yellow now that grass and bugs are available to them. 

Great link/write up BTW. TY.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> No, not sure which one is responsible. I do feed them oyster shells to keep the shells harder. The yolks are getting more orange vs yellow now that grass and bugs are available to them.
> 
> Great link/write up BTW. TY.


I used to save the shells from the eggs I used. Would throw them back to the chickens with the other veggie scraps from the kitchen. 

Yeah you can tell when the bugs come out. The eggs get better. That is a great site lots of good knowledge there.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> No, not sure which one is responsible. I do feed them oyster shells to keep the shells harder. The yolks are getting more orange vs yellow now that grass and bugs are available to them.
> 
> Great link/write up BTW. TY.


Try dolomite; “needs cal-mag”


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I used to save the shells from the eggs I used. Would throw them back to the chickens with the other veggie scraps from the kitchen.
> 
> Yeah you can tell when the bugs come out. The eggs get better. That is a great site lots of good knowledge there.


I'm apprehensive to feed them their own shells as I assumed they'd start eating their own eggs. A couple if golf balls exist in the coke box/nest to deter that behavior. I have broken an egg or two while gathering them and the hens quickly devour the broken embryo - cannibals!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I'm apprehensive to feed them their own shells as I assumed they'd start eating their own eggs. A couple if golf balls exist in the coke box/nest to deter that behavior. I have broken and egg or two while gathering them and the hens quickly devour the broken embryo - cannibals!


They start eating the eggs if they need the nutrients......or it breaks. I've never heard of the golf ball trick for that.....but people do put them in the nesting box to train the hens where to lay.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2021)

I remember my grandparents whom kept 3 dozen or so had wooden eggs for that purpose.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is the shell thick?


Without using a vernier caliper, I'd say the shell wasn't any thicker than the others but the egg did have a double yolk. Odd how the two yolks stuck together in the bowl like twins. Added a couple tablespoons of salsa to the mixture, along with some garlic seasoning, scrambled, and served with bacon, multigrain toast, crunchy PB and creamed buckwheat honey. Only thing missing was an avocado.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Know which bird did it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that app , I enjoy reading the articles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I have that app , I enjoy reading the articles.


I didn't know they had a app. Cool.


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> They start eating the eggs if they need the nutrients......or it breaks. I've never heard of the golf ball trick for that.....but people do put them in the nesting box to train the hens where to lay.


Golf balls are also a good way to confuse the white oak snakes. But they don't always kill them. Snakes guts will dissolve most anything.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2021)

MIZUNO TANRENJO



This item:kitchen cutlery =
Pagani Huayra:automobile


----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Reed Flute Cave - Guilin China


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2021)

What did you do during quarantine? 

A photographer took footage from a rooftop of the people trying to have a life.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2021)

I don’t usually post vids, but


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t usually post vids, but


You say Isle of Man & my mind goes here immediately.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You say Isle of Man & my mind goes here immediately.


Same here. That's a newer vid. Sick race.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sick race.



Indeed!


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2021)

https://www.montereybayaquarium.org/animals/live-cams/jelly-cam


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 12, 2021)

A shunt, vacuum tube diode and a Thyratron. Astonishing how far we've advanced since then.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> A shunt, vacuum tube diode and a Thyratron. Astonishing how far we've advanced since then.
> View attachment 4877376


The silver on the inside of the tube is from a "getter" that burns off any residual oxygen in the tube.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Julia Set


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Julia Set


Organic chem structures on drugs


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> P chem structures on drugs


FIFY


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 13, 2021)

Spring has sprung!

White Dogwood


Pink Dogwood


Wisteria


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

This rose never disappoints.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2021)

If you're into aquariums and beautiful fish you have to check out this site - I just ordered over $500 worth of various Hybrid Discus.
Hopefully all goes well & once acclimated I'll try & get some good pics.









Discus Fish on Sale: Blue Diamond, Turquoise, Marlboro Red


Hybrid Discus Fish Room We are pleased to offer a wide variety of discus fish on sale. Authentic cultivated fish (also known as hybrids) make a powerful statement and are a sight to behold. Discus collectors usually fall into one of two camps: hybrids or wilds. Over decades, the discus fish has...




www.discus.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 15, 2021)

Guessing this is a Cooper's hawk that came by for a picture on the driveway fence.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)

One of 18 roses.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 18, 2021)

Inside of a ice cave...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 18, 2021)

Egghead has the most unique chicken fart to date for a nose. Alien hieroglyphs of sorts on the fart.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Egghead has the most unique chicken fart to date for a nose. Alien hieroglyphs of sorts on the fart. View attachment 4882251View attachment 4882252View attachment 4882253


That looks like it hurt.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> That looks like it hurt.


It looks somewhat like an almond with the husk on.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 19, 2021)

Fly Geyser - Nevada


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2021)

UPS brought me a box of aquatic jewelry today.
Been waiting almost a month for this - various hybrid Discus indigenous to the Amazon basin.

Do Not try to keep these fish if you're not dedicated to it - they require VERY specific water parameters.



Note: They have only been in the tank for a couple of hours and are still in shock from shipment so their colors are either darker than normal or washed out. All things being correct they should be stabilized in a week or so.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 1, 2021)

Secretary bird.
These African birds grow to about 4 feet tall and their speciality is stomping snakes to death and eating them.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

My Ol'Ladies ink..


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

The wee'st flounder I've ever caught


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you're into aquariums and beautiful fish you have to check out this site - I just ordered over *$500 worth* of various Hybrid Discus.
> Hopefully all goes well & once acclimated I'll try & get some good pics.
> 
> 
> ...


and you can't even eat them! DAMN


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> The wee'st flounder I've ever caughtView attachment 4891882


OK even I would throw that one back. What size hook do you use to enable you to catch a micro flounder?


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What size hook


A micro hook.


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OK even I would throw that one back. What size hook do you use to enable you to catch a micro flounder?


There are hundreds in a bit of Velcro


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> A micro hook.





cannabineer said:


> There are hundreds in a bit of Velcro


Would you all please stop that! For once I was really trying to be nice. We all know how easily I am led astray.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> The wee'st flounder I've ever caughtView attachment 4891882





curious2garden said:


> OK even I would throw that one back. What size hook do you use to enable you to catch a micro flounder?


Oh it went back for sure, i caught it my 12ft cast net. Trying to catch bait


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Oh it went back for sure, i caught it my 12ft cast net. Trying to catch bait


Persist. It takes a lot of hands-on effort to master bait.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Would you all please stop that! For once I was really trying to be nice. We all know how easily I am led astray.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

I mean really, micro flounder vs snook, no comparison


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There are hundreds in a bit of Velcro


Designed to copy "Hitchhiker Weeds" that attach to fur or clothing.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Persist. It takes a lot of hands-on effort to master bait.


For sure, its a bitch and quite tiring throwing a 12ft net for bait...stoned


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Oh it went back for sure, i caught it my 12ft cast net. Trying to catch bait


I used to catch little puffer fish in my cast net.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> I mean really, micro flounder vs snook, no comparison
> View attachment 4892196


Is it just me or does it need to shave?


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I used to catch little puffer fish in my cast net.


You have cast your net far and wide!


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

Or these..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> I mean really, micro flounder vs snook, no comparison
> View attachment 4892196


Nice Robalo

Edit: And Red


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I used to catch little puffer fish in my cast net.


Puffers are evil, i got bit by one of those fuckers, its like getting bit by linemans pliers


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Is it just me or does it need to shave?


Gills?


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Puffers are evil, i got bit by one of those fuckers, its like getting bit by linemans pliers


These were micro puffers.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Or these..View attachment 4892200


SON OF A BITCH you hooked the rare SMOKED salmon!


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Gills?


More southern


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> More southern


Just a little sea salad.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> SON OF A BITCH you hooked the rare SMOKED salmon!


Fishing and smoking go hand in hand..helps me find my zen


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Fishing and smoking go hand in hand..helps me find my zen


My buddy always (and me too) says "if we don't catch a fish....we better catch a buzz" while passing the joint lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Fishing and smoking go hand in hand..helps me find my zen


So what bait do you use to land the pre-smoked fish?


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I used to catch little puffer fish in my cast net.


You should try a different spot.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So what bait do you use to land the pre-smoked fish?


Smoked herring.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Fishing and smoking go hand in hand..helps me find my zen


Oops sorry I'm cross-faded so I'm replying again. My dad would have sold his soul for something that would have shut me up when I was a kiddo and fishing with him. He finally resorted to asking me to set the anchor  personally.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> You should try a different spot.
> View attachment 4892212


I was after shrimps.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Smoked herring.


How are they to smoke with? I heard they were oily, Sicilian bastards?


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> set the anchor  personally.


"Here, hold this..."


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How are they to smoke with? I heard they were oily, Sicilian bastards?


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So what bait do you use to land the pre-smoked fish?


The snook and the reds go back to their respective friends...spanish macks to the smoker for fish dip and the mangrove snapper is insta sashimi...I catch them on greenbacks..Dolla Dolla bill ya'll


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Here, hold this..."


Purty much how it went but that time it was a Slovak joke, either way, ended the same.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How are they to smoke with? I heard they were oily, Sicilian bastards?


Greedy, mooching extra hits...


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> The snook and the reds go back to their respective friends...spanish macks to the smoker for fish dip and the mangrove snapper is insta sashimi...I catch them on greenbacks..Dolla Dolla bill ya'llView attachment 4892222


Look if you want me to measure them where' the reference ruler? Pull it out...... Otherwise looks like GWN's aquarium fish ;D


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Smoked herring.


And here I was imagining a roach on a fishhook.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Look if you want me to measure them where' the reference ruler? Pull it out...... Otherwise looks like GWN's aquarium fish ;D


Damn tasty aquarium fish..im not gonna whip out the Goliath


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Wait, one of my friends is Sicilian


LibertyCap76 said:


> Greedy, mooching extra hits...


@Singlemalt


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And here I was imagining a roach on a fishhook.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, one of my friends is Sicilian
> 
> @Singlemalt


I know that dude also...


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I know that dude also...


NO WAY!!

PS @Aeroknow for the extra point


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oops sorry I'm cross-faded so I'm replying again. My dad would have sold his soul for something that would have shut me up when I was a kiddo and fishing with him. He finally resorted to asking me to set the anchor  personally.


I know that feeling......


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know that feeling......


How deep did you go before you decided you should kick for the surface? My ears only popped thrice...


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was after shrimps.


You could have had shrimp puffs, but ended up with shrimpy puffers.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Damn tasty aquarium fish..im not gonna whip out the Goliath


And he whipped out the goliath..


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> And he whipped out the goliath..View attachment 4892261


Did you eat that?
PS where the fuck is that?
PPS what the absolute fuck is that? (looking at you @Bobby schmeckle or @GreatwhiteNorth )


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2021)

Grouper


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4892254


Ok not to criticize but you pulled the Jesus fish just a moment before......... Oh fuck that you're right ;D


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you eat that?
> PS where the fuck is that?
> PPS what the absolute fuck is that? (looking at you @Bobby schmeckle or @GreatwhiteNorth )


They are protected in Florida. They inhabit wrecks and stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Grouper


See that's how I knew you pulled the Jesus fish at just the right moment. I tryz


----------



## V256.420 (May 1, 2021)

Something smells fishy in here and it ain't me cause I don't fish


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> They are protected in Florida. They inhabit wrecks and stuff.


So they are military (or police) fish that are tasked with protecting and serving?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How deep did you go before you decided you should kick for the surface? My ears only popped thrice...


Nope I mean I know how your dad felt


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you eat that?
> PS where the fuck is that?
> PPS what the absolute fuck is that? (looking at you @Bobby schmeckle or @GreatwhiteNorth )


Nope, they are protected. Cannot take them out of the water..catch, photo and release


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> They are protected in Florida. They inhabit wrecks and stuff.


The big ones are old 30+yrs and since they are predators, very high in mercury


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you eat that?
> PS where the fuck is that?
> PPS what the absolute fuck is that? (looking at you @Bobby schmeckle or @GreatwhiteNorth )


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Grouper


No I didn't.....


----------



## V256.420 (May 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4892274


ok a fish with tyrannosaurus rex teeth that can swim 100 mph. Never going in water again. Ever


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So they are military (or police) fish that are tasked with protecting and serving?


Until a harvest ban was placed on the species, its population was in rapid decline. The fish is recognized as "vulnerable" globally and "endangered" in the Gulf of Mexico.[1] It is entirely protected from harvest. The US began protection in 1990, and the Caribbean in 1993. The species' population has been recovering since the ban; with the fish's slow growth rate, however, some time will be needed for populations to return to their previous levels.[6]


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4892274


It appears you have met my people


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The big ones are old 30+yrs and since they are predators, very high in mercury


That was just an average one, probably 325


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> ok a fish with tyrannosaurus rex teeth that can swim 100 mph. Never going in water again. Ever


I think upon the follies of my youth where I grew up water skiing and surfing! (don't say great white)


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Until a harvest ban was placed on the species, its population was in rapid decline. The fish is recognized as "vulnerable" globally and "endangered" in the Gulf of Mexico.[1] It is entirely protected from harvest. The US began protection in 1990, and the Caribbean in 1993. The species' population has been recovering since the ban; with the fish's slow growth rate, however, some time will be needed for populations to return to their previous levels.[6]


Yeah there is talk about opening them back up, i dont know how i feel about it...full of mercury and worms


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

They get up to 750 lbs.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> That was just an average one, probably 325


Damn, I wish I looked like that at 325 (which seems like an oven temp rec)


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> They get up to 750 lbs.


And they’re surprisingly small, because mercury is very dense.


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn, I wish I looked like that at 325 (which seems like an oven temp rec)


Especially for poached grouper
But the poachers better watch out


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)




----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4892282


They break you, only fish to put me in tears


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, one of my friends is Sicilian
> 
> @Singlemalt


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2021)

Fish / beautiful


----------



## V256.420 (May 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fish / beautiful
> 
> View attachment 4892698
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2021)

V256.420 said:


>



The beauty here lies in the presentation.


Sushi is not on my goto menu, although watching a Sushi chef is entertaining for a few minutes and the presentation of the final product can be artful.

This may not be as artful but some think it tasty.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

I love sushi.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2021)

My boy, Jacob, at his creative best. He is like the love child of the menage a trois of Prince, Stevie Wonder, and Frank Zappa. What's there not to like?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2021)

Super Eruption Hybrid Discus



Shameless thread advert.





Fish Tank/Aquariums


Hello RIU users. I just wanted to ask if anybody had any aquariums? Fish, Shrimp, planted, whatever :)



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Venus55 (May 9, 2021)

I reckon this is the most beautiful shot I’ve taken to date


----------



## Medskunk (May 9, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> I reckon this is the most beautiful shot I’ve taken to date View attachment 4897521


Cool pic! The other one is nicer btw


----------



## BobBitchen (May 9, 2021)

Bison at 35 below zero. Yellowstone National Park, USA.
photography by Tom Murphy Photography


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2021)

Peek A Boo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2021)

Super Eruption Hybrid Discus, blue base.


----------



## DCcan (May 18, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Oh man that gets me going.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man that gets me going.


Bullet proof dudes showing off insanity at it's finest.

Wow!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bullet proof dudes showing off insanity at it's finest.
> 
> Wow!


If someone starts bragging about how fast they are......look at the tires....they never lie


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

@GreatwhiteNorth I thought you might like this.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2021)

There is something really special about quality busking and drawing a crowd, especially at night. It's easy to play for people who pay you to be there and do your thing, but it is a totally different energy to play when and where no one asked you to, and they love you anyway. Shalom, you crazy diamonds...


----------



## DCcan (May 23, 2021)




----------



## insomnia65 (May 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> There is something really special about quality busking and drawing a crowd, especially at night. It's easy to play for people who pay you to be there and do your thing, but it is a totally different energy to play when and where no one asked you to, and they love you anyway. Shalom, you crazy diamonds...


 Aleichem shalom, outstanding.


----------



## lokie (May 26, 2021)

Nesting Bluebirds, originally posted online by The Georgia Ornithological Society's (GOS)


----------



## DCcan (May 28, 2021)

I found @GreatwhiteNorth a new avatar.
I'll have to get a picture of it breaching the snowbank in the winter.
Blood dripping from the corner of the mouth is artistic.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2021)

Fire on the mountain  

The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fire on the mountain
> View attachment 4912251
> The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## DCcan (May 30, 2021)

Animals this month.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 31, 2021)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 31, 2021)

First time fishing here, didn't catch shit lol


----------



## V256.420 (May 31, 2021)

I live there. I already caught all the fish. Go home northerner!!


----------



## DCcan (Jun 3, 2021)

Cell towers


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2021)

locally they are replacing the fake trees with aerofoils on a pole... (more space to add equipment and quieter), looks like shit though


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2021)

Cellphone towers will get a makeover – and fake trees will end – in this SA anti-wind plan | Businessinsider


The idea is to help cellphone masts carry more weight and last longer – but cityscapes will be transformed along the way.




www.businessinsider.co.za











We also have a few of those giant fake pine looking trees


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2021)

Cornell does Prince. Chris was one of the only artists who sounded as good live as he did from the studio, gorgeous voice. Same with Prince. I'm glad Prince got the hear this before he passed. Why did you guys have to leave us so early??? I ain't mad, thanks for all of the incredible music. RIP, you fucking beautiful legends...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Jun 10, 2021)

I've seen the Italian ship, it is striking with the white and black, then all the teak railing and longboats.
It definitely stood out in the tall ship pack.

This is the Bounty ( From the 1960 movie) a week before she sailed off to her doom in Hurricane Sandy.
I saw it moored in a cove, middle of nowhere, couple hundred miles north a few weeks earlier, thought it was pirates for sure.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I've seen the Italian ship, it is striking with the white and black, then all the teak railing and longboats.
> It definitely stood out in the tall ship pack.
> 
> This is the Bounty ( From the 1960 movie) a week before she sailed off to her doom in Hurricane Sandy.
> I saw it moored in a cove, middle of nowhere, couple hundred miles north a few weeks earlier, thought it was pirates for sure.


That is a beautiful ship!


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2021)

I like this version of the songs for the pics.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 12, 2021)

I like this museum for the pics. Peabody Essex


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I like this museum for the pics. Peabody Essex


 The story of the Essex is unbeliveable.
I can't imagine.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I've seen the Italian ship, it is striking with the white and black, then all the teak railing and longboats.
> It definitely stood out in the tall ship pack.
> 
> This is the Bounty ( From the 1960 movie) a week before she sailed off to her doom in Hurricane Sandy.
> I saw it moored in a cove, middle of nowhere, couple hundred miles north a few weeks earlier, thought it was pirates for sure.


Why was she sailing into Hurricane Sandy? What kind of crazy shit is that. The owner might have been possessed.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Why was she sailing into Hurricane Sandy? What kind of crazy shit is that. The owner might have been possessed.


The Captain thought he was Ted Turner( previous owner), could sail faster than the wind


----------



## DCcan (Jun 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The story of the Essex is unbeliveable.
> I can't imagine.


Thats the ship that Moby Dick is based on, Peabody Essex is a museum. They have a big nautical collection.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The Captain thought he was Ted Turner( previous owner), could sail faster than the wind


What an egomaniac and idiot! Did he survive?that ship was gorgeous!! Is it possible to scuba dive in the ruins ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Why was she sailing into Hurricane Sandy? What kind of crazy shit is that. The owner might have been possessed.


Ships typically get underway when threatened by hurricanes and heavy weather. They are much safer at sea than at a dock that will very possibly become submerged.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2021)

DCcan said:


>


I don’t get it; splain please?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

Giant hay rabbit?

Edit: Darn near misspelled as Rabbi due to no lights on in here. : )


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Giant hay rabbit?
> 
> Edit: Darn near misspelled as Rabbi due to no lights on in here. : )


Lol my mind careened straight toward bacon cheeseburgers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Lol my mind careened straight toward bacon cheeseburgers


Now that you mention it, there's a Sonic just down a ways. : )


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)

Cherry limeaid.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cherry limeaid.


Barley beerale 

fify


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Barley beerale
> 
> fify


I had a great Rootbeer a couple of weeks ago with dinner & thought "Damn, that's really good" until I noticed it had 25% RDA of sugar. Some things just don't come cheap.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2021)

The local copy is pretty good as far as sodas go.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ships typically get underway when threatened by hurricanes and heavy weather. They are much safer at sea than at a dock that will very possibly become submerged.


Must have been going the wrong direction. Plus a ship like that should have been air lifted to safety .


----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2021)

“This man allowed special needs person he didn’t know to hold his hand on a crowded bus.”


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

My wife went to Harpers Ferry W. VA. this weekend.







A different angle from a professional, this pic from the web.
.


----------



## carlsbarn (Jun 28, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Cornell does Prince. Chris was one of the only artists who sounded as good live as he did from the studio, gorgeous voice. Same with Prince. I'm glad Prince got the hear this before he passed. Why did you guys have to leave us so early??? I ain't mad, thanks for all of the incredible music. RIP, you fucking beautiful legends...



Daggone dude that was fantastic. Reckon I'll run the Soundgarden library tomorrow while I'm in the shop doing mindless veneering on a run of cabinet doors. Thanks for posting.

Not that it's beautiful per se but here's a side table I put together for some longtime clients...they liked it.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 3, 2021)

Offerings for the volcano god.







Into the volcano to appease the angry god.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 16, 2021)

carlsbarn said:


> Daggone dude that was fantastic. Reckon I'll run the Soundgarden library tomorrow while I'm in the shop doing mindless veneering on a run of cabinet doors. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Not that it's beautiful per se but here's a side table I put together for some longtime clients...they liked it.
> 
> ...


I like the base too- dovetailed?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I like the base too- dovetailed?


Is yes tail


----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 17, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I like the base too- dovetailed?



Thanks man.

It's not dovetailed. I'm not good enough to do an odd angle dovetail cleanly it's just biscuits and glue. The top is attached with hanger bolts and recessed thumb screws for easy knockdown to transport.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> A bit untimely and crass don't you think?


They do make good hash though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2021)

Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on the sad height,
Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

- Dylan Thomas


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Aug 27, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


>


Be one with the pole, much better than the endless River Dance


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Be one with the pole, much better than the endless River Dance


I'd love it if she would be one with my pole...


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 7, 2021)

So much talent in one person.








@Laughing Grass


----------



## carlsbarn (Sep 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd love it if she would be one with my pole...



Bacchanalian dance, emerald vapor delight
I'd love it if she would be one with my pole…
rage, rage against the dying of the light

Unreleased Thomas B side


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So much talent in one person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's awesome, subbed her channel, what do you think of her happier than ever album?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's awesome, subbed her channel, what do you think of her happier than ever album?


I have yet to check it out. I've heard a few of her original tunes, they are great. I'll check out that album throughout the week. Glad you enjoy her, I thought you would  I wonder if she's into girls. She is in my imagination...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

A shell I found on the beach yesterday hung it up in the tree with the others.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I have yet to check it out. I've heard a few of her original tunes, they are great. I'll check out that album throughout the week. Glad you enjoy her, I thought you would  I wonder if she's into girls. She is in my imagination...


Did you see her pics from the Met Gala? Kinda weird seeing her this way and I had no idea she was so well endowed.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you see her pics from the Met Gala? Kinda weird seeing her this way and I had no idea she was so well endowed.
> 
> View attachment 4987929


Oh yeah! She prefers to cover it up, but Billie has a bangin' naughty body.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2021)

My Moose hunting turf - I would love to be above tree line hunting NOW!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Moose hunting turf - I would love to be above tree line hunting NOW!
> 
> View attachment 4993018




There's one, sneak up on him. (sorry)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4993134
> 
> There's one, sneak up on him. (sorry)


Highly frowned upon by ADF&G.

"You may not take game using any device that has been airborne, 
controlled remotely, or communicates wirelessly, and used 
to spot or locate game with the use of a camera or video 
device, any camera or other sensory device that can send 
messages through wireless communication"


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Highly frowned upon by ADF&G.
> 
> "You may not take game using any device that has been airborne,
> controlled remotely, or communicates wirelessly, and used
> ...


Damn, now I'm really sorry.  I was just trying to get you above the tree line.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Damn, now I'm really sorry.  I was just trying to get you above the tree line.


I can still get up there if I was reasonably close - packing out a moose is another matter entirely.
I appreciate the effort though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2021)

it's amazing what satillites can capture these days.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh yeah! She prefers to cover it up, but Billie has a bangin' naughty body.


If you've got it, flaunt it!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2021)

Truly a majestic beast, with the most lyrical video editing and soundtrack.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2021)

A classic...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2021)

I love when they forget to lock up the piano. Great arrangement.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> A classic...


I've never seen that one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2021)

Apparently I've got bats in my belfry barn.


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2021)

This is amazing - Bobby asks the audience to sing the Gounod melody whilst he sings (very difficult) the Bach prelude beneath it... AND THEY ACTUALLY DO IT! I've never wanted to be part of an audience so badly. Excellent...








He gets extra points because this video's length is 4:20.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 3, 2021)

I play this one at almost every gig. So pretty.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 13, 2021)

Such a great album...


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2021)

Aloe fowers from my garden


----------



## DCcan (Oct 26, 2021)

Animals of the month


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2021)

​


----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2021)

Some beautiful vygies(little figs), it is a whole family of South African succulents, flowers can be large or small and usually colours so bright they make your eyes pop as there is a little sparkle to the colour like a chevron board.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 9, 2021)

Not bad looking dudes...


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Not bad looking dudes...View attachment 5025279


nothing better than basset paws


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> nothing better than basset paws


Oh no the howl


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 25, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> nothing better than basset paws


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2021)

Wind blown grasses in fence.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wind blown grasses in fence.
> 
> View attachment 5038724
> View attachment 5038725
> View attachment 5038726


Wow.Looks like eastern Montana or Alberta.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wind blown grasses in fence.
> 
> View attachment 5038724
> View attachment 5038725
> View attachment 5038726


So cool , have never seen anything like that......looks hand weaved


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5040814


Nope, not going there...


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5035297View attachment 5035298View attachment 5035299View attachment 5035300


Such quality......please don't tell me that those pics were from your phone.....such crispness,clarity, vibrant colors,resolution. Beautiful pics indeed ! I'm jealous, my old 
iPad takes shitty pics......maybe Santa will help me out......


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope, not going there...


I've got wood, I'm making that birch mine!


Edit @Paul Drake they were $30 a pill.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Such quality......please don't tell me that those pics were from your phone.....such crispness,clarity, vibrant colors,resolution. Beautiful pics indeed ! I'm jealous, my old
> iPad takes shitty pics......maybe Santa will help me out......


Not my pics, I found them online.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Not my pics, I found them online.


Well they were beautiful choices.......I need to get a decent camera after seeing those.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Well they were beautiful choices.......I need to get a decent camera after seeing those.


Iphone 13 has an insanely good camera!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 6, 2021)

Animals of the month


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wind blown grasses in fence.
> 
> View attachment 5038724
> View attachment 5038725
> View attachment 5038726


Beautiful terrain.....open range stretching for miles , big sky, rolling hills and remote/private. I couldn't live in that urban sprawl


----------



## DCcan (Dec 6, 2021)

more


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 6, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5040814


 Pareidolia is at play, you leave that untapped tree alone. No monkey business !


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 6, 2021)

Sure is looking different outside......I love the change of seasons, the shape shifting.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Sure is looking different outside......I love the change of seasons, the shape shifting.


Well, lucky you.
It's different here too, grey, cloudy, cold, shit @raratt sent his weather up here! 

j/k looking forward to the rain and snow.


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Well, lucky you.
> It's different here too, grey, cloudy, cold, shit @raratt sent his weather up here!
> 
> j/k looking forward to the rain and snow.


If I could send weather somewhere it would be to have one of the storms in the PNW come down here and dump rain for a few days. The cloud cover now is from the bottom edge of a storm off the SW coast of Alaska.


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2021)

Shot I got of a summer lightning storm moving in.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 10, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5043932


I use to date a sycamore a few years ago until the landowner ended the relationship.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 10, 2021)

420God said:


> Shot I got of a summer lightning storm moving in.
> View attachment 5043770


When I'm at the " end of the road" I'd like to catch one of those in the temple.
Great shot !


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 10, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I use to date a sycamore a few years ago until the landowner ended the relationship.


You should have invited him for a treesome. He’d’of gotten wood for sure.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


>


If ya wanna catch a great ( the best in my opinion) debate............1968 Republican/Democratic conventions........William F. Buckley Jr. and Gore Vidal......a total of three debates. Vidal breaks Buckley ! Buckley was never the same after that. A great ride................love Vidal......could never stomach Buckley. Hope the leg healed !


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> You should have invited him for a treesome. He’d’of gotten wood for sure.


Your a very witty tellurian ! Wish I had thought that......a " treesome" . My daughter and I are hear yukking it up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

"C" is for cookie

Geode formation.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> "C" is for cookie
> 
> Geode formation.
> View attachment 5047926


That's crazy!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's crazy!


he turned down an offer of $10,000 USD for half




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=735987160625648


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> he turned down an offer of $10,000 USD for half
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stupid!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's stupid!


With all the publicity I bet he gets north of 50k

Edit. It was found in January of this year the half on the left was sold to a private collector for 20k


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> With all the publicity I bet he gets north of 50k


True.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> If ya wanna catch a great ( the best in my opinion) debate............1968 Republican/Democratic conventions........William F. Buckley Jr. and Gore Vidal......a total of three debates. Vidal breaks Buckley ! Buckley was never the same after that. A great ride................love Vidal......could never stomach Buckley. Hope the leg healed !


That creative dance conjured up one performance I consider to be the quintessence of this inventive art form...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> "C" is for cookie
> 
> Geode formation.
> View attachment 5047926


If there is a Jim Henson museum, I hope the owner donates.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5048015


… Ilse?


----------



## lokie (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2022)

Timelapse of clouds rolling ashore.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> Timelapse of clouds rolling ashore.
> View attachment 5063519


I'm pretty ripped.....that's beautifully fucking with my head !


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2022)

Joshua Tree bonsai


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5064388


Largest woodpecker in the US, Pileated woodpecker. One of them had a nest in a dead pine that broke in half where the nest was and missed the bedroom I was in 10 mins before by a few feet . Heard the noise and kept walking up the road.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Largest woodpecker in the US, Pileated woodpecker. One of them had a nest in a dead pine that broke in half where the nest was and missed the bedroom I was in 10 mins before by a few feet . Heard the noise and kept walking up the road.


I see those all the time. Beautiful bird and damn loud.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I see those all the time. Beautiful bird and damn loud.


Here too & it always surprises me how large they are.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I see those all the time. Beautiful bird and damn loud.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here too & it always surprises me how large they are.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Largest woodpecker in the US, Pileated woodpecker. One of them had a nest in a dead pine that broke in half where the nest was and missed the bedroom I was in 10 mins before by a few feet . Heard the noise and kept walking up the road.


I'm not sure , I've heard there are some humongous Hairy Peckers out there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I'm not sure , I've heard there are some humongous Hairy Peckers out there.


Ivory bills might not be extinct. I’m crossing my fingers.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


That music use to really creep me out as a kid......Loved Rod Serling and Twilight Zone......he was from my neck of the woods.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Ivory bills might not be extinct. I’m crossing my fingers.


Here too - they are/were a simply majestic bird.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5068608


resisting “I vape” memes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2022)

Penis fruit!

(AKA black sapphire grapes)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2022)

When gastronomy happens


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2022)

Not my pictures, called ice pillars, southern Ohio


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2022)

She’s a witch! ‍


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 23, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5073015
> She’s a witch! ‍


That's f'ing wild.......great for scareing kids !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 24, 2022)

Portland Me harbor with the setting moon.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 9, 2022)

Nice arrangement of the Imogen Heap classic. These cool chords and modulations give me goosebumps.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice arrangement of the Imogen Heap classic. These cool chords and modulations give me goosebumps.


You have very eclectic musical taste


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have very eclectic musical taste


I'm guilty of that also, Rob Zombie to BB King, to Saliva to Stevie Ray Vaughn, to Zydeco music etc.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm guilty of that also, Rob Zombie to BB King, to Saliva to Stevie Ray Vaughn, to Zydeco music etc.


No Billie Eilish or Dua Lipa?


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)

No, Pink Floyd and Yes was always good stoner music. Early Pink Floyd was acid music. Not really into many of the newer bands, not a Pop fan or Rap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> No, Pink Floyd and Yes was always good stoner music. Early Pink Floyd was acid music. Not really into many of the newer bands, not a Pop fan or Rap.


I get it, I tried with Led Zeppelin IV. You would think with all the LOTR references it would be something like, but nope. I couldn't name a pink floyd song.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)

Pink Floyd/David Gilmour has the most amazing laser light shows at their concerts. I've seen them twice. Their sound system is all set up in Dolby surround, so the music moves around you. No one compares.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pink Floyd/David Gilmour has the most amazing laser light shows at their concerts. I've seen them twice. Their sound system is all set up in Dolby surround, so the music moves around you. No one compares.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pink Floyd/David Gilmour has the most amazing laser light shows at their concerts. I've seen them twice. Their sound system is all set up in Dolby surround, so the music moves around you. No one compares.


I saw Roger Waters on his first The Wall live tour back in 2010 and yes agree it was quite an experience.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I saw Roger Waters on his first The Wall live tour back in 2010 and yes agree it was quite an experience.


I feel that Waters without Gilmour would be like Led Zeppelin without Jimmy Page. Besides he tried to take the name Pink Floyd for himself in court and ban David from using it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pink Floyd/David Gilmour has the most amazing laser light shows at their concerts. I've seen them twice. Their sound system is all set up in Dolby surround, so the music moves around you. No one compares.


Too bad you guys didn't have ecstacy back then.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Too bad you guys didn't have ecstacy back then.


Just that lame acid stuff.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I feel that Waters without Gilmour would be like Led Zeppelin without Jimmy Page. Besides he tried to take the name Pink Floyd for himself in court and ban David from using it.


Oh Roger Waters is definitely a piece of shit lol. But the show was insane. They had a giant floating pig balloon. And a bunch of other things. That I can't remember because I was high as fuck.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2022)

neosapien said:


> giant floating pig balloon


With the headlights for eyes.


----------



## solakani (Feb 10, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice arrangement of the Imogen Heap classic. These cool chords and modulations give me goosebumps.


Thanks for the share. It is so beautiful. Takes me back to an episode in season 2 of So You Think You Can Dance.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 10, 2022)

Currently dancing in the forest to this..


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Too bad you guys didn't have ecstacy back then.


Sandoz LSD worked ok.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sandoz LSD worked ok.


I've never tried LSD, never even seen it. Only in pics online.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never tried LSD, never even seen it. Only in pics online.


It's fun. But I definitely had more different fun on MDMA.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never tried LSD, never even seen it. Only in pics online.


I've only tried it twice. One was Sandoz and the other some purple microdot off the street. I never took acid ever again after the street acid. It sucked. But the Sandoz was phenomenal, best drug I've ever done, no frying on the Sandoz.


DarkWeb said:


> It's fun. But I definitely had more different fun on MDMA.


Street acid I had sucked, but big pharma's drug was amazing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've only tried it twice. One was Sandoz and the other some purple microdot off the street. I never took acid ever again after the street acid. It sucked. But the Sandoz was phenomenal, best drug I've ever done, no frying on the Sandoz.
> 
> Street acid I had sucked, but big pharma's drug was amazing.


Ever try MDMA?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever try MDMA?


Nope


https://www.maps.org/research-archive/mdma/md112103.pdf



That and the wave of MPTP Parkinson's was too dangerous to play with.




__





Street-Drug Contaminant causing Parkinsonism






www.cdc.gov


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've only tried it twice. One was Sandoz and the other some purple microdot off the street. I never took acid ever again after the street acid. It sucked. But the Sandoz was phenomenal, best drug I've ever done, no frying on the Sandoz.
> 
> Street acid I had sucked, but big pharma's drug was amazing.


Had to google Sandoz. Did LSD have a medical use? 



DarkWeb said:


> Ever try MDMA?


Last time I did it I ran up a long flight of stairs to a rooftop patio. I wasn't winded or anything like that but my heart rate went through the roof and I couldn't get it under control for a few minutes, thought I was having a heart attack.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to google Sandoz. Did LSD have a medical use?
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I did it I ran up a long flight of stairs to a rooftop patio. I wasn't winded or anything like that but my heart rate went through the roof and I couldn't get it under control for a few minutes, thought I was having a heart attack.


It was an experimental drug used in dual diagnosis young adults/teenagers. Here's some interesting info on it








Therapeutic Use of LSD in Psychiatry: A Systematic Review of Randomized-Controlled Clinical Trials


Lysergic acid diethylamide (LSD) was studied from the 1950s to the 1970s to evaluate behavioral and personality changes, as well as remission of psychiatric symptoms in various disorders. LSD was used in the treatment of anxiety, depression, psychosomatic diseases and addiction. However, most of...




www.frontiersin.org


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've only tried it twice. One was Sandoz and the other some purple microdot off the street. I never took acid ever again after the street acid. It sucked. But the Sandoz was phenomenal, best drug I've ever done, no frying on the Sandoz.
> 
> Street acid I had sucked, but big pharma's drug was amazing.


Good stuff I only had once also, it was a sugar cube. I wanted to try half to see what it was like but couldn't figure out a way to cut it, so I just munched it down. I can't tell you how many hours I was high. My hallucinations were not only visual but tactile. I was drinking a shitload of beer until I figured out it made no difference.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 12, 2022)

I've eaten more acid than there are grains of sand in the Sahara . Not really. But it was my drug of choice aged 15-18. Fun story… my hook up was an old dead head that rented an apartment off my grandpa. But that's not why I knew him. I knew him because he was my German teacher's boyfriend. She was hot too. Still is. Everything was insane back then. At one point we had a "school day" at our local amusement park and I dosed about 50? classmates (willingly). Insane. It was cool back then, but now I realize just how fucked up it was for a 40 year old to be selling mass amounts of LSD to a 15 year old lol.


----------



## solakani (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2022)

baby hummingbird


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2022)

This is where your almonds come from.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 6, 2022)

One of my all-time fav albums. Remember albums?


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5097500View attachment 5097501View attachment 5097502


I love those brief , fleeting moments at twighlight when the lighting is so soft and pure the world pops ! Looks like you caught it. Beautiful shots !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2022)

Two beautiful Gal's.


----------



## carlsbarn (Mar 10, 2022)

I was a confused metal head back in like 91' when a social studies teacher loaned me a cassette of the Mission soundtrack. Not going to say it exactly changed my life but at least opened me up to something not driven by a distortion pedal at 200 BPM. 

Anyway, I think this is beautiful.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2022)

carlsbarn said:


> I was a confused metal head back in like 91' when a social studies teacher loaned me a cassette of the Mission soundtrack. Not going to say it exactly changed my life but at least opened me up to something not driven by a distortion pedal at 200 BPM.
> 
> Anyway, I think this is beautiful.


Ennio Morricone's stuff is a great entrance to classical music. He composed the music to a lot of famous Spaghetti Westerns, and the likes of Cinema Paradisio and the haunting melodies of the classic Once Upon a Time in America. Feel free to jump through this medley and see which of these melodies sound familiar. My fav soundtrack of his is The Mission, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

Last snowfall of 2022


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Last snowfall of 2022
> 
> View attachment 5103921


Maybe.....


----------



## DCcan (Mar 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe.....


I keep trying to put away my long johns, no luck yet.
I did put away all the subzero stuff, found 2 lost hats, paired up a set of gloves.


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2022)

Maori warriors perform a Haka, meaning dance of welcome 







Hine-nui-te-pō and Māui

*Hine-nui-te-pō* ("Great woman of night") in Maori legends, is a goddess of night and she receives the spirits of humans when they die.

This is a carving of Hine-nui-te-pō, the goddess of death, as Māui the demigod attempts to kill her by entering her and exiting through her mouth. Māui failed to overcome Hine-nui-te-pō, meaning humans would continue to die, and be welcomed by their ancestor, the great goddess of the night and of death.

The Māori are the indigenous Polynesian people of mainland New Zealand. Māori originated with settlers from East Polynesia, who arrived in New Zealand in several waves of canoe voyages between roughly 1320 and 1350.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2022)

I always thought the Haka was performed in war to intimidate their enemy (it would freakin intimidate me for sure) which would explain why it can be done at a wedding ceremony. Lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2022)

This is what it sounds like when the soul is allowed to cut loose and express itself. The vulnerability of his stripped down solo sets are SO different than the work with his band. Genius singer/songwriter and a really great guy...


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm parked next to this car


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)

My new garden cat, Whisper.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2022)

3D Mural In Poznan, Poland, Painted To Remember Historical Market District


A mural celebrating the historical town of Śródka's will be unveiled in the Polish city of Poznań on October first. A Tale śródecka with trumpeter on the roof and a cat in the background is located near the St. Margaret Cathedral, and was organized by Gerard Cofta, chairman of the settlements...




www.boredpanda.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 23, 2022)

I love science and technology. It often actually delivers what religions and deities promise, but have never been demonstrated to achieve. It's only been around for a couple centuries, we're just getting started. You want miracles? There's only one methodology that can provide them. Science, bitches. Enjoy...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 29, 2022)

*A Falcon 9 rocket launches at Kennedy Space Center, Fla., April 27, 2022, for a mission carrying four astronauts to the International Space Station*​


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2022)

Roses anyone?


----------



## lokie (May 21, 2022)

*Wedding Shark Kiss Goes Viral from Adventure Aquarium

*







Wedding Shark Kiss Goes Viral from Adventure Aquarium - JPG Photography


Holy shark! One of our wedding photos from the Camden Adventure Aquarium recently popped up on Reddit and Imgur as the most popular site image of the day, and within 24 hours had 1.5 million views! Four years ago I shot a wedding at the aquarium for Jordan and Mike. We got some awesome photos...




www.jpgphotovideo.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> *Wedding Shark Kiss Goes Viral from Adventure Aquarium
> 
> View attachment 5136927*
> 
> ...




SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2022)

The new Kendrick Lamar album is amazing. It's been 5 years since the last one, and he's got a lot more to say. The last track on the album is introspective, analytical, depressing, and ultimately victorious. Beth Gibbons from Portishead does the vocals, I missed her, too...


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2022)




----------



## lokie (May 27, 2022)

I would eat this.


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2022)

Fifteen minutes later.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jun 6, 2022)

Sunrise in Virginia Beach this morning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife A couple of pic's I ran across of a period Crusades sword my Dad picked up in the UK in the early 50's.
The thing is huge - at least 3 1/2' long.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Jeffislovinlife A couple of pic's I ran across of a period Crusades sword my Dad picked up in the UK in the early 50's.
> The thing is huge - at least 3 1/2' long.
> 
> View attachment 5145980View attachment 5145981


Jeff's got a woody,


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Jeffislovinlife A couple of pic's I ran across of a period Crusades sword my Dad picked up in the UK in the early 50's.
> The thing is huge - at least 3 1/2' long.
> 
> View attachment 5145980View attachment 5145981



Holy shit! That'll get 'em to believe in jebus


----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2022)

These days my work week is Monday. And with the current sunset time and when I usually get off work, I miss good commuting sunsets. But my grand niece (and her friend) are down for the summer, and last night was rice crispy treat making night at my house. As it turned out, it took longer doing the lobby plants than normal, so I was later getting to this spot on the cut-off. . . .


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2022)

Yes, they are vocally pristine and blend together perfectly, but it is their arrangements that are so genius imo. WTF thought to do this with Lennon's tune? Love...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> Sunrise in Virginia Beach this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5145408


That’s sweet. My sister lives there. Hopefully I will get there one day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2022)

We always pass this huge reservoir in the Central Valley when we drive to the coast. It’s so out of place and odd to see water here. Every-time we drive by it someone says, “ who says California is in a drought? Look at all that water.”
It’s refreshing to see and so curious how the hell it gets there because it’s so isolated . When researching it I was sad to read warning not to drink it or you would get violently ill and not to swim in it or it will burn your skin. The technical mechanics getting the water to this location is mind blowing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 27, 2022)

Roseate Spoonbill.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice wee sunset the other day.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 28, 2022)

lokie said:


> I would eat this.
> 
> View attachment 5140027


Perfection ! I see you are a connoisseur of the marshmallow .


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 3, 2022)

Took advantage of the cool weather in northern California today and visited one of my favorite creeks. I managed to actually capture a shot of a salmon just breaking the surface of the water.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 4, 2022)

A beautiful , weenie-roast fire...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 5, 2022)

I saw what appeared to be a giant virus slowly blowing by........beautiful !


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> Sorry drunk tried to post1


FIFY


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 9, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 5160606


That was one Hell of a hit ya took ! Cheech&Chong, move over........it's beautiful


----------



## ooof-da (Jul 9, 2022)

beautiful sea loins taking a nap in Trinity, CA


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 9, 2022)

F'ing Rousseau , wonder what drug he favored ....." Jaguar Attacking A Horse "
......around 1910 I think. I love his tripped-out , outrageous jungle paintings.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FIFY


No worries. Drunk good !


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 13, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


>


Awesome pairing....such a heartfelt, passionate song and extremely evocative image.......beautiful .


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 14, 2022)

NPR sound engineers are just the best, all of these Tiny Desk Concerts sound amazing for live music. These strings are just gorgeous, great arrangement. I see why he insisted on having them for this tune. I'm glad Mac had the chance to do this intimate recital before he passed. He actually died less than a month after this performance. RIP, Mac. Thanks for the tunes...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2022)

Youngster.


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2022)

Over the rainbow.



Pot-o-gold?

My estimate is that ends at either the Firestone tire center or the local car wash.
Neither of which I have stock in.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 5177731


Sailor's Warning?
Nice photo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> *Sailor's Warning*?
> Nice photo.


The pic is of a harbor in Alaska and the old rhyme typically only applys to the east coast in mid-latitudes due to prevailing winds.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The pic is of a harbor in Alaska and the old rhyme typically only applys to the east coast in mid-latitudes due to prevailing winds.


Well damn, thank you for the info.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Well damn, thank you for the info.


Wickapedia for the win. Lol


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 11, 2022)

I don't have a picture but tonight is the Persied meteor showers peak and it really is very beautiful. The full moon is unfortunately competing with it so the bright light will wash out a lot of the weaker meteors from being seen. NASA is still predicting 10-20 visible meteors an hour from a good dark location so it will be fun to watch. Just not the 60-100 it's known for on a good year. Grab a blanket and your favorite spacey strain and enjoy a little natural beauty.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2022)

Two astrophotographers have captured "the most ridiculously detailed" photo of the moon


The duo took thousands of photos to create the glowing image of Earth's lunar companion – and it does not disappoint.




www.cbsnews.com







The photographers have a web site where in their work is for purchase https://cosmicbackground.io/. The digital jpg. is 93MB! ($50)


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2022)

Unintentional art is the best type


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2022)

ANC said:


> Unintentional art is the best type


Sadly many of my beloved companions have sacrificed themselves in my defense and sailed off to Valhalla.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 25, 2022)

Third rainbow in a week here. Yep, definately sitting in a pot of gold.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Third rainbow in a week here. Yep, definately sitting in a pot of gold.
> View attachment 5187092


Nice picture with the wind vane above the plant.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 30, 2022)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> @Laughing Grass


I need a stripper pole... on the deck... so the neighbors can see it!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 31, 2022)

Gorgeous sunset last night. Can’t beat august lighting!


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2022)

Photos courtesy of Manami Sasaki/ @sasamana1204


Similar tasty treats can be found here:









Meet the Japanese Artist Creating Intricate Toast Art During Lockdown


Carbs are Manami Sasaki’s canvas.




www.vogue.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 10, 2022)

Only seen this once or twice before. But not a doubler!!!

Moon Bow  3 second exposure


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 10, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Only seen this once or twice before. But not a doubler!!!
> 
> Moon Bow  3 second exposure
> 
> View attachment 5224310


I see them all the time behind my house. I've seen a triple before too. Not at sunset though.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Only seen this once or twice before. But not a doubler!!!
> 
> Moon Bow  3 second exposure
> 
> View attachment 5224310


Caught this double on a quick trip to the coast, sadly conventional compared to yours!


----------



## Kushash (Nov 21, 2022)

The emotional moment a chimp mum meets newborn - BBC News


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


>


His guitar looks like some type of Klingon hand-to-hand combat weapon. 

just sayin


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 30, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> His guitar looks like some type of Klingon hand-to-hand combat weapon.
> 
> just sayin


It's a harp guitar, so cool. You could def kill someone with it, though. Who knows which strange and wonderful chords would ring out as you beat your opponent to death with it?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2022)

Christmas, to me, is a dark and reflective time. I love Samuel Barber's Hermit Songs, and St. Ita's vision is the essence of Christmas. Here's a live performance of Ms. Price's rendition, amazing -








"I will take nothing from my Lord," said she,
"Unless he gives me His Son from Heaven,"
In the form of a Baby that I may nurse Him."

So that Christ came down to her
in the form of a Baby
and then she said:

"Infant Jesus, at my breast,
Nothing in this world is true
Save, O tiny nursling, You,
Infant Jesus, at my breast,
By my heart ev'ry night,
You I nurse are not
A churl but were begot
On Mary the Jewess by Heaven's Light,
Infant Jesus, at my breast,
what king is there but You who could
Give everlasting good?
Wherefore I give my food.
Sing to Him, maidens, sing your best!
There is none that has such right
To your song as Heaven's King
Who ev'ry night
Is Infant Jesus at my breast."





Full Hermit Songs recording -


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2022)

Taco tree


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2022)

Babies enjoying a spa day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2022)

A few days ago I ran down to the riverhouse to see how much damage the cold had done. (a busted pipe at the pump, but no damage in the house) When I came out of the driveway two bald eagles flew from the field across the road. I told the wife about it when I got home and she wanted to go see if they were still around. They were. Sorry for the crappy picture, but I kept easing closer and closer until they flew.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 1, 2023)

Grew 13 giants sunflowers. Bluejays harvested then in a few days.


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 12:34 PM)

Random stuff while I wait for my sister at her cardiologist...


----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 12:36 PM)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 12:39 PM)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 12:43 PM)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 12:45 PM)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 12:47 PM)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 12:48 PM)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 12:50 PM)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 12:52 PM)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 12:54 PM)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 12:57 PM)




----------



## ANC (Friday at 12:58 PM)




----------



## ANC (Friday at 1:00 PM)

Unga Bunga said:


> View attachment 5248237


I guess you need to start hatching BBS soon... I'd steal the eggs and give them another slate... 
Raising angels is a lot of work but the little ones have a lot of charaacter/.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Friday at 1:07 PM)

I used to raise them by the 10's of thousands for sale . Lost everything to a 2 week power outage . Decided to take a break . I have hundreds of pics just not on this phone .


----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 10:36 AM)

Unga Bunga said:


> I used to raise them by the 10's of thousands for sale . Lost everything to a 2 week power outage . Decided to take a break . I have hundreds of pics just not on this phone .


In south Florida tropical fish are big business. $172M is actually lower than I would have guessed.









New survey finds Florida tropical fish farmers bring more than $172 million in sales to state's economy


While Florida is primarily known for producing agricultural products like oranges, tomatoes and other crops, a new first-of-its kind survey conducted by UF/IFAS has shown that tropical fish farmers in the state bring more than $172 million in sales annually to Florida’s economy. We learn more...




news.wgcu.org


----------



## ANC (Yesterday at 11:43 PM)

Unga Bunga said:


> I used to raise them by the 10's of thousands for sale . Lost everything to a 2 week power outage . Decided to take a break . I have hundreds of pics just not on this phone .


Ironically I also gave up on angels after killing mine by accidentally nudging the heater plug loose out of the socket in mid-winter.
I was so upset I just left the tanks alone in the corner for a year.

I recently tried breeding m,y danios again , but they were so old there was only one baby.... (I raised it and it is swimming with the other old ones now).


----------

